# The "Waiting for ROFR" support group thread



## tammymacb

Well, so we don't hog up all the space on the official "Anyone Made it Through ROFR Lately ? " thread, I thought I'd make a place for folks who were obsessing about their ROFR coming through after their offers were made..

C'mon and obsess with us..Pull up a chair.


----------



## disneymotherof3

If it's OK with you, I'm going to pull up my recliner.  This stress is terrible.  MY DH keeps telling me to try not to think about it.  Yeah right!!!!  But he's the first one to ask if we've heard anything!  Hopefully our suffering will end soon.


----------



## tammymacb

Another day, another wait with no email...


----------



## tammymacb

Hey, lets do a little introductions.

I'm Tammy, 38.  My DH is Angus and our children are Caroline 11 and Tim 16.  We live in Mount Pleasant, which is the coast side of Charleston.  I'm a nurse and I work a weekend contract.  Hence, most of my stays at Disney are during the week.  I'm also a scuba diver, hence the 2 weeks in Bonaire starting July 26th.   

I've got an offer on 100 BWV points, but will immediately add another 50 ( If I DIDN'T make ROFR, I'd go for a bigger BWV contract )  We go to Disney sporadically.  It's only a 6 hour drive.  We've got a trip booked in May ( Just DH and I @BWV- I'm borrowing points from my sister ) we're also going in June ( actually just me and the kids ) a dive trip in July and the Magic cruise in September.  

My main reason wanting to buy is early December at BWV/Disney.  Went this year and just fell in love.  Though I've had plenty of opportunities to buy, this was the kicker for me.  

OK, I told mine, now you all tell yours...


----------



## disneymotherof3

Same here.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I too am struggling with the stress of ROFR. I live north of Boston with my DW, DD and DS. I have an offer in the ROFR stage for 150 points at BWV. I try not to think about it, ROFR, but it's hard when most of your house is decorated with Disney items. We are leaving for WDW in 44 days 12 hours 30 minutes and 27 seconds. We are staying at the Swan and the plan is to bank this years points and go nuts next year as the week at the swan this year will hold me over for a while. I plan to visit BWV while at WDW in 44 days 12 hours 28 minutes and 35 seconds (sorry I type slow). I also plan on buying everything with the words DVC or BWV on them while in WDW which I will be leaving for in 44 days 12 hours 26 minutes and 15 seconds. 

On a side note I love the special Disney acronym thing. It's like our own secret language.


----------



## tammymacb

How long till your Swan trip now??


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, you didn't happen to nab that sweeet BWV at TTS with all the banked points did you?  I saw that well after I was in ROFR and coveted it ...Now it's pending.


----------



## Vickibean

I passed ROFR 8 days ago.  It took an agonizing 19 calendar days, or 12 business days.

And remember, even though you pass it is still a daily struggle.  There is still waiting for closing, then waiting for your points to become available.

But remember, you are strong DISers and with each others support you can make it through!!!!


----------



## Tracy0729

I did resale it took a total of 2 months and 2 weeks  from start to finish  and then about ten days before points were in my account.   Good luck to you all


----------



## monami7

We are currently waiting too.   
205 SSR pts, we started waiting 11 days ago.  I hope to hear this week.  
We are on LI.  
I want it to go thru so we can get moving on the rest f the wait.  i am hoping to book at 2 Br for the last week of January at SSR.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, you didn't happen to nab that sweeet BWV at TTS with all the banked points did you?  I saw that well after I was in ROFR and coveted it ...Now it's pending.


No, the one we are in RORF with has no banked points, however, where it's UY is in February there are 150 points available now and since I'm going to WDW in 44 days 9 hours 59 minutes and 29 seconds and staying at the Swan I will be banking all 150 Points, if I get it, so I have 300 for next years trip which as you know is a short 409 days 9 hours 56 minutes and 47 seconds away!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> How long till your Swan trip now??


44 days 9 hours 53 minutes and 27 second. YEA!!!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

My name is Cheryl and my DH is Chris.  We have 3 kids....Desiree, 14...Emma, 3 (4 in June) and Dylan, almost 22 months.  We live in Virginia Beach, VA.  I'm a SAHM and my DH is a Chief in the Navy.  I've been to WDW quite a few times, but last April was DH's first time!  He was hooked after that!!!  We went back in November, just the 2 of us for the F&WF, and went to one of the DVC tours.  We really wanted to sign on right then and there, but the realistic side of us said that we really couldn't do it then.  

Well we started looking at the DVC section here on the Disboards and learned more and more about it.  That's where we found the TTS.  We looked for awhile and found a contract that we thought looked great for us.  My DH called and the next thing I knew we were signing papers for a contract!  Our contract is for 110 points with another 110 banked points at OKW, June UY, $80p/p.  We submitted on 2/14, so tomorrow will be 3 long, agonizing weeks!  

We REALLY want this for our family!  Family vacations are very important to us.  We want to make sure that it's a "tradition" that we pass down to our kids and (I can't believe that I'm going to say this) our grandkids.

Hopefully we'll all get some good news and  soon!!!  Good luck to us all!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

I've noticed that ROFR's seem to come all at once...Maybe we'll all get our TTS emails at the same time..

Still worrying about my June UY and hoping Disney doesn't have anyone on their waitlist who needs those points...


----------



## sandals1959

I recently passed ROFR and it went pretty quickly.  I got a pretty good deal @78 per point for SSR.   I wasn't expecting it to go through so quickly, but I should be receiving my packet within several weeks.  From what I hear, Disney is passing on quite a few, as of late.  Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Thanks!

For those who have made it through and used TTS, did they call  you or email you or both?


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> I've noticed that ROFR's seem to come all at once...Maybe we'll all get our TTS emails at the same time..
> 
> Still worrying about my June UY and hoping Disney doesn't have anyone on their waitlist who needs those points...



Our contract is a June use year too. 



tammymacb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For those who have made it through and used TTS, did they call  you or email you or both?




Obviously I haven't made it through yet, but this is what our guy told us:

Generally one of our administrators will notify you via e-mail on ROFR as soon as we hear from Disney.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

No email at 6:31 am.

Ed, how long till your trip now?


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> No email at 6:31 am.
> 
> Ed, how long till your trip now?


43 days 20 hours 54 minutes and 15 seconds until the family truckster departs!


----------



## tammymacb

We're heading to BWV May 5th through the 8th for an adults only getaway.  

Ed, you're a smart man, buying the 150 points off the bat.  I put in an offer on 100, did the math, and have to add on immediately.  ( Of course, I added trips that I all the sudden "needed" to do )


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> We're heading to BWV May 5th through the 8th for an adults only getaway.
> 
> Ed, you're a smart man, buying the 150 points off the bat.  I put in an offer on 100, did the math, and have to add on immediately.  ( Of course, I added trips that I all the sudden "needed" to do )


Adults only getaway, sounds like fun, I don't think my kids would go for my wife and I heading for Disney while they hang out with Grandma... someday.

Tammy, it may sound like it's a better idea but I haven't even got the 150 yet and I'm checking out adding on. Like you, all of a sudden I need more if I'm going to somehow survive in WDW! Two months ago CBR was just fine, now I couldn't possibly get buy unless I have a full kitchen. I don't understand, 150 was fine when I started this process but now I figure 225 I will be fine, ya right.


----------



## tammymacb

Well, when I first told DH I was buying DVC, I only planned on buying 50 points.  Wanted them for the first part of December at BWV.  Well, DH said, that we really should consider 100 points as we take other trips down here and there. 

OK, so I bought 100.  NOW I'm planning my Dec trip, a girls only trip, a kids early June trip.  I'd like to occasionally use HH as it's only an 1.5 hour drive.  AND if we don't do a lot of Disney in a particular year we can use our points to go to say...Grand Cayman and stay at the Reef and dive for a week.

Who knows what the "right" number will end up being.


----------



## disneymotherof3

We made it through!!!!!  I'm sooooo excited!!!!!

        


But get this!!!  I didn't find out from TTS.  I found out from Nancy who is handling our closing.  She called this morning to let me know that she received all the documents that we sent her yesterday.  She was going through things and mentioned that Disney waived on the *FIRST*!  I immediately stopped her and asked her to repeat that.  She said, "You didn't know?".  I told her NO!!!!!  I told her that we've been driving ourselves crazy waiting to find out!  She said that she received the info that it passed on Friday and that she was just waiting on one more thing from Disney.  I told her that she made my day!!!!!!

I'm still in shock!!!  I can't believe that we are actually going to be DVC owners!!  Somebody pinch me!!!!!!

Here's hoping that this is the beginning of GREAT things to come!!!!!!!  Hang in there everyone!!  My day FINALLY came and so will yours!


----------



## tammymacb

I'm calling Nancy.  Just in case... 

I'm so happy for you.  We need to keep this thread going, we can still "support" each other through ROFR AND closing.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> I'm calling Nancy.  Just in case...
> 
> I'm so happy for you.  We need to keep this thread going, we can still "support" each other through ROFR AND closing.



ABSOLUTELY!!!  Let me know if you call Nancy.  She is SUPER nice!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> We made it through!!!!!  I'm sooooo excited!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But get this!!!  I didn't find out from TTS.  I found out from Nancy who is handling our closing.  She called this morning to let me know that she received all the documents that we sent her yesterday.  She was going through things and mentioned that Disney waived on the *FIRST*!  I immediately stopped her and asked her to repeat that.  She said, "You didn't know?".  I told her NO!!!!!  I told her that we've been driving ourselves crazy waiting to find out!  She said that she received the info that it passed on Friday and that she was just waiting on one more thing from Disney.  I told her that she made my day!!!!!!
> 
> I'm still in shock!!!  I can't believe that we are actually going to be DVC owners!!  Somebody pinch me!!!!!!
> 
> Here's hoping that this is the beginning of GREAT things to come!!!!!!!  Hang in there everyone!!  My day FINALLY came and so will yours!


That's awesome. I'm happy for you. Now, poor Nancy who is also the person who will also be handling my closing, if and or when, it happens will be inundated with phone calls. I don't have Nancy's phone number with me and my wife isn't home, sooooo. I sit and wait. In the mean time:

CONGRATS DISNEYMOTHEROF3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

I left Nancy a message.  Called TTS also.  They told me to "be patient".


----------



## disneymotherof3

Thanks everyone!  Now I'm wondering how long it will take for TTS to call and tell us that we passed.


----------



## tammymacb

OK...left Nancy a message AND an email.  Can't believe there are TWO disboard members who found out from Nancy instead of TTS..


----------



## disneymotherof3

I wonder what they would say if I called and asked???  Hmmmmm........


----------



## HolidayRoad

AAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    



Alright I feel a little better


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> Thanks everyone!  Now I'm wondering how long it will take for TTS to call and tell us that we passed.





tammymacb said:


> OK...left Nancy a message AND an email.  Can't believe there are TWO disboard members who found out from Nancy instead of TTS..



We passed ROFR on Feb. 14th on a contract that was submitted on Feb. 4th.  

Our only way of finding out was an email I got from Yamilin Alfonso who is an Administrative Assistant at TTS.  She emailed us with a congratulations and told us it typically takes 28 days to get final closing documents from Timeshare Closing Services.  

At the bottom of the email she wrote "You may have already received a call from Timeshare Closing Services, Inc.  or your associate letting you know that Disney has waived.  I apologize in advance if you have already received notice."  I emailed her back thanking her for contacting me with the good news because I had not received any other notice.

It seems to me that they should have a system in place where it should be somebody's responsibility to contact you when you pass ROFR but unfortunately I don't think that's the case.  I think they all think that somebody else is going to do it.


----------



## disneymotherof3

icouldlivethere said:


> We passed ROFR on Feb. 14th on a contract that was submitted on Feb. 4th.
> 
> Our only way of finding out was an email I got from Yamilin Alfonso who is an Administrative Assistant at TTS.  She emailed us with a congratulations and told us it typically takes 28 days to get final closing documents from Timeshare Closing Services.
> 
> At the bottom of the email she wrote "You may have already received a call from Timeshare Closing Services, Inc.  or your associate letting you know that Disney has waived.  I apologize in advance if you have already received notice."  I emailed her back thanking her for contacting me with the good news because I had not received any other notice.
> 
> It seems to me that they should have a system in place where it should be somebody's responsibility to contact you when you pass ROFR but unfortunately I don't think that's the case.  I think they all think that somebody else is going to do it.



I agree.  There should be some kind of procedure in place so that people are notified when the information comes in.  To me, that's not acceptable.  The only reason that I found out from Nancy was because my DH had faxed some stuff to her yesterday and they were having some issues with their fax machine.  So she called to let us know that she did receive the documents and happened to mention that Disney passed on our contract on March 1st.  That means that they could have ended our suffering on Friday.  I still haven't heard from them.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK...left Nancy a message AND an email.  Can't believe there are TWO disboard members who found out from Nancy instead of TTS..


I just Emailed Nancy myself, she is probably wondering why all these people are calling her and Emailing on ROFR all of a sudden. Don't worry, I didn't give up disneymotherof3 as the source of the knowledge. I'll let you know if I hear from her.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I just Emailed Nancy myself, she is probably wondering why all these people are calling her and Emailing on ROFR all of a sudden. Don't worry, I didn't give up disneymotherof3 as the source of the knowledge. I'll let you know if I hear from her.



Thank you!!  I appreciate that!


----------



## HolidayRoad

She Emailed me back saying there is no word from Disney yet on my contract. At least I know that there is nothing to know . So the wait continues.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Guess what!  I just got an e-mail from TTS that we passed ROFR.


----------



## HolidayRoad

OK this just isn't fair - why does disneymotherof3 get to pass "ROFR" TWICE before the rest of us get to pass once!


----------



## Beavertails Queen

Hi All,
I wanted to join in on your board. I am "patiently" awaiting ROFR on my DVC purchase of 50 points for AKL. I wish I could buy more but I am hoping to add on another 25 once I pass to have 75. I don't have a family yet so I figure this will be perfect for trips once a year. I can't wait to hear and am jealous of those who already have!


----------



## HolidayRoad

So now here is the list on this thread, as I see it (still in ROFR):

Tammymacb - Our leader

Monami7 - Doesn't post much

Holidayroad - Posts way too much

Beavertail Queen - Newbie (at least to this thread)

If I forgot anybody, sorry.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> OK this just isn't fair - why does disneymotherof3 get to pass "ROFR" TWICE before the rest of us get to pass once!



I'm sorry.  I wasn't trying to rub it in.  I was actually being sarcastic.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I was kidding!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> So now here is the list on this thread, as I see it (still in ROFR):
> 
> Tammymacb - Our leader
> 
> Monami7 - Doesn't post much
> 
> Holidayroad - Posts way too much
> 
> Beavertail Queen - Newbie (at least to this thread)
> 
> If I forgot anybody, sorry.



HEY!!!!   I'm still here!  Don't forget me.  I might have passed, but I still have to close.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Shhh.. I am Tammy's sister and I just checked her e-mail .. She passed ROFR.. I left her a message ... don't tell anyone..


----------



## disneymotherof3

dvcnewgirl said:


> Shhh.. I am Tammy's sister and I just checked her e-mail .. She passed ROFR.. I left her a message ... don't tell anyone..



NO WAY!!!!  THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!          

BTW, hi Tammy's sister!  I've heard that you live in Williamsburg.  I live in Va. Beach!  I told Tammy that if she ever came to visit, that we all need to get together.


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> Shhh.. I am Tammy's sister and I just checked her e-mail .. She passed ROFR.. I left her a message ... don't tell anyone..


Alright Tammy, I'm getting a little lonely in here but we seem to be dropping like flies. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> HEY!!!!   I'm still here!  Don't forget me.  I might have passed, but I still have to close.


I wouldn't forget about you! I was only posting those of us still suffering in ROFR. We still need your support!


----------



## HolidayRoad

HolidayRoad said:


> So now here is the list on this thread, as I see it (still in ROFR):
> 
> Tammymacb - Our leader
> 
> Monami7 - Doesn't post much
> 
> Holidayroad - Posts way too much
> 
> Beavertail Queen - Newbie (at least to this thread)
> 
> If I forgot anybody, sorry.


We have lost our leader, so now here is the updated list on this thread, as I see it (still in ROFR):

Monami7 

Holidayroad

Beavertail Queen

Tink6137130

Dizney4us

If I forgot anybody, sorry.


----------



## tink6137130

Im also waiting.faxed contract on 2-14-08 for 100 BWV points. Found out it wasnt sent to Disney until 2-21-08!


----------



## tammymacb

I'm home!  Got my letter! I passed... 

We're still here for you, Ed ( and everyone else who continues to wait ).  We still have a looong time till closing and I plan on keeping this thread open.

BTW, when I talked to Nancy today ( before I even heard about my ROFR- I was given a closing date of April 9th IF I passed ).  We still have months of this...


----------



## disneymotherof3

CONGRATS!!!!!  I just think it's funny that we found out before you did!   We were given a closing date of April 7th so you won't be far behind.    Now you can put a BWV picture in your signature!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink6137130 said:


> Im also waiting.faxed contract on 2-14-08 for 100 BWV points. Found out it wasnt sent to Disney until 2-21-08!


I added you to our support group


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I'm home!  Got my letter! I passed...
> 
> We're still here for you, Ed ( and everyone else who continues to wait ).  We still have a looong time till closing and I plan on keeping this thread open.
> 
> BTW, when I talked to Nancy today ( before I even heard about my ROFR- I was given a closing date of April 9th IF I passed ).  We still have months of this...


That's great Tammy, I know you still have a month or so before you close but it at least the hard part is behind you. Congrats!


----------



## dizney4us

Okay, add us to the list.  DH and I are waiting on a 150 point BWV contract.  We made the offer on friday and it went to Disney for ROFR Monday 3/3/08, so I know we are in the early stages. 
We already own at SSR which we bought through Disney last year.  We knew we wanted more points and contemplated an add-on at SSR or AKV, but I just loved our recent stay at BWV and the ability to walk to Epcot and MGM, so we decided to go that route instead.  So, hopefully we will be proud owners at BWV in addition to our beloved Saratoga Springs.  Wish me luck!


----------



## tammymacb

Hmmm..maybe you're the soon to be owner of that sweeet BWV contract I was coveting on TTS.   

This seems to be a lucky thread so far...I can't wait till everyone hears that they also have their points.  

Now that I have a closing date of 4-9 I have to figure out if I want to call Disney to add 50 more points or if I should go on the lookout for a 50 point contract at TTS.. 

Now I have to figure out how to add that little BWV tag to my siggy...

Oh, Ed, how long NOW??


----------



## dizney4us

Not sure if it's me?  This one had an October UY, with 139 07 points and the 150 coming for 08.  We came home from BWV on Friday, and after totally loving our stay there,  pulled up the TSS listings, saw it and struck a deal that night.  We were told it has just been listed the day before Hopefully it's meant to be!!


----------



## tammymacb

That's a good contract, but the one I was drooling over was a 150 point contract with allllll kinds of banked points.  

I felt the same way about BWV as you did.  When I vacationed there this December I knew that's where I wanted.  It was just excellent..

I love OKW too...The theming is beautiful and the rooms are HUGE.

Saratoga Springs..used to live there.  Worked at Saratoga Hospital delivering babies..

WLV..would probably be DH's favorite, but we spend the least time at MK so it's not a good location for us...

I think they're pretty much all awesome..


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tammy  -  43 days 9 hours 28 minutes and 2 seconds!


----------



## dizney4us

I think they're pretty much all awesome..[/QUOTE]

Agreed, they are all great places to call home!


----------



## HolidayRoad

dizney4us said:


> Okay, add us to the list.  DH and I are waiting on a 150 point BWV contract.  We made the offer on friday and it went to Disney for ROFR Monday 3/3/08, so I know we are in the early stages.
> We already own at SSR which we bought through Disney last year.  We knew we wanted more points and contemplated an add-on at SSR or AKV, but I just loved our recent stay at BWV and the ability to walk to Epcot and MGM, so we decided to go that route instead.  So, hopefully we will be proud owners at BWV in addition to our beloved Saratoga Springs.  Wish me luck!


Your now on the list, you are officially suffering in the dreaded ROFR waiting game. Make sure you thank Tammy as she invented this thread and since misery loves company this seems to work out well!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Tammy  -  43 days 9 hours 28 minutes and 2 seconds!



Ed you are too funny!!!!


----------



## sajetto

Although, I'm not wating on ROFR, I dread the days of waiting that we will face when we add on in the future. Congrats to Tammy and disneymotherof3 for passing!


----------



## tammymacb

I think we're gonna have fun with this thread...( especially when Ed passes ROFR and starts posting his days, hours, minutes, seconds until closing )


----------



## tammymacb

Sajetto-
How did you move your siggy pics up so that they all fit?  My BWV pic is cut off..


----------



## sajetto

tammymacb said:


> Sajetto-
> How did you move your siggy pics up so that they all fit?  My BWV pic is cut off..



The only way I could get them to fit was to get rid of my trip tickers  and then it was trial and error. I had to tinker with it a few times and preview it before I finally got it right.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> I think we're gonna have fun with this thread...( especially when Ed passes ROFR and starts posting his days, hours, minutes, seconds until closing )



I thought we were already having fun!  I agree....Ed is going to be hilarious when he passes ROFR!  I can't wait!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> I thought we were already having fun!  I agree....Ed is going to be hilarious when he passes ROFR!  I can't wait!


Oh sure, you guys are having a great time, you passed ROFR. The rest of us sit here worried. Thinking about a room somewhere where Disney Execs are taking their time making these decisions about my BWV points! I can hear them laughing, "should we give him the points? No, let's make him sweat it out, he already drank the cool aid, he's going nowhere."

And yes. 43 days 7 hours 59 minutes and 8 seconds until the family truckster departs.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Oh sure, you guys are having a great time, you passed ROFR. The rest of us sit here worried. Thinking about a room somewhere where Disney Execs are taking their time making these decisions about my BWV points! I can hear them laughing, "should we give him the points? No, let's make him sweat it out, he already drank the cool aid, he's going nowhere."
> 
> And yes. 43 days 7 hours 59 minutes and 8 seconds until the family truckster departs.



You are cracking me up!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

disneymotherof3 said:


> NO WAY!!!!  THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, hi Tammy's sister!  I've heard that you live in Williamsburg.  I live in Va. Beach!  I told Tammy that if she ever came to visit, that we all need to get together.



Yes we will have to have a DVC luncheon in Virginia!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Another day of   to look foreward to!

Trying to think of a good topic for the day.  Chime in if you have one!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I think I have one..

If you could be anywhere right now at a DVC resort where would you be? 

I would be in the Zero entry side of the pool at SSR, playing with my son and watching my daughter go up and down the slide for the hundreth time.  then heading to the Turf Club for dinner.. yes I am not waiting for ROFR but I can't wait to go back to DVC.. only 58 days 15 hrs 46 mins and 2 secs for me!


----------



## tammymacb

Kristen and I are going on the same couples trip!    I'm dring in after her.

My choice would be hanging out on the Boardwalk, I'd walk over to WS for lunch at the fish 'n chips cart.

Ed, when exactly did you stuff get sent to ROFR?  I couldn't find a date on the other thread..


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Kristen and I are going on the same couples trip!    I'm dring in after her.
> 
> My choice would be hanging out on the Boardwalk, I'd walk over to WS for lunch at the fish 'n chips cart.
> 
> Ed, when exactly did you stuff get sent to ROFR?  I couldn't find a date on the other thread..


You know, I'm not exactly sure when it went in. I want to say February 22 but I could be wrong. I didn't know that this would be such an important date to remember. When I Emailed Nancy she said that there were a few in front of mine so I do know there is some sort of order they are following. I just don't know how fast they do this, one a day, one a hour, etc. It really hasn't been an outrageous amount of time but it still doesn't make the waiting any easier.


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> I think I have one..
> 
> If you could be anywhere right now at a DVC resort where would you be?
> 
> I would be in the Zero entry side of the pool at SSR, playing with my son and watching my daughter go up and down the slide for the hundreth time.  then heading to the Turf Club for dinner.. yes I am not waiting for ROFR but I can't wait to go back to DVC.. only 58 days 15 hrs 46 mins and 2 secs for me!


I would be at *MY* DVC resort that I was through ROFR and closed on, with my new members packet in hand ,as my wife watches me frolicking in the splendor that is DVC life, quite embarrassed as her and the two kids hide behind the giant clown at the pool and hope that nobody recognizes us. How are they going to live up to my expectations!?!?!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning my fellow future DVCer's!!!  Here's hoping that we have some more good news today!!  

As for where would I be, I'd have to echo Ed's answer.  I'd me at *MY* DVC relaxing and enjoying watching my family bask in the glory of being DVC owners.  This is going to sound goofy and sappy, but I am so thrilled that we were able to do this for our family, especially our kids.  Family time means so much to us with my DH being in the Navy.  We never know when he may be called away.  We feel like when we're at Disney, we're a million miles away from everything else going on in the world.  

I can't wait to go home!!


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> I would be at *MY* DVC resort that I was through ROFR and closed on, with my new members packet in hand ,as my wife watches me frolicking in the splendor that is DVC life, quite embarrassed as her and the two kids hide behind the giant clown at the pool and hope that nobody recognizes us. How are they going to live up to my expectations!?!?!




Sounds awesome!  I hadn't considered frolicking with my new members packet.  Maybe I should bring it in May.. 

I only know that date I submitted because I posted on the Waiting for ROFR thread.  I thought it would be there Monday ( to TTS ) but it was a Fed holiday so they got it on the 19th.  I knew ( had been told by my salesman) that all the sellers paperwork was already signed and waiting on my check.  They got everything and submitted on the 19th.  I got word yesterday.  16 days.  I can't imagine you aren't right behind me..


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Good morning my fellow future DVCer's!!!  Here's hoping that we have some more good news today!!
> 
> As for where would I be, I'd have to echo Ed's answer.  I'd me at *MY* DVC relaxing and enjoying watching my family bask in the glory of being DVC owners.  This is going to sound goofy and sappy, but I am so thrilled that we were able to do this for our family, especially our kids.  Family time means so much to us with my DH being in the Navy.  We never know when he may be called away.  We feel like when we're at Disney, we're a million miles away from everything else going on in the world.
> 
> I can't wait to go home!!


I am happy for you, and in all seriousness, if you wouldn't mind, thank your husband for his service to our country, from me. It's because of people like him that we are afforded the opportunities and in reality, luxuries in life like DVC. Just so you and he know, there are people out there, me included, that are very appreciative of the sacrifices made by families like yours so rest of us can live this way, So Thank You.


----------



## photobob

I apologize in advance for this question. I'm not sure i understand exactly how ROFR works. I take it that you are buying some elses DVC contract. Who has the Right of First Refusal? Disney? DVC? I'm asking because I want to add on points in the future, I'm just trying to figure out how this works..


----------



## dvcnewgirl

photobob said:


> I apologize in advance for this question. I'm not sure i understand exactly how ROFR works. I take it that you are buying some elses DVC contract. Who has the Right of First Refusal? Disney? DVC? I'm asking because I want to add on points in the future, I'm just trying to figure out how this works..



If you buy resale, when you sign a contract that contract goes to disney. If they want to buy it they can, and then you have to start over finding a new contract. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## photobob

dvcnewgirl said:


> If you buy resale, when you sign a contract that contract goes to disney. If they want to buy it they can, and then you have to start over finding a new contract. I hope that makes sense.



Thank you, that's exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Beavertails Queen

Hey All,
I got home from work yesterday and had my e-mail. I passed ROFR! I am just so excited. Now I have to wait for all my paperwork and then I will add on points. Thanks to all the people who were supporting me. And to those still waiting- fear not I am sure that your ROFR will go well and will be on its way!


----------



## tammymacb

Excellent.  Don't forget us.  We hope to post the closing process also, and be here for new folks making offers every day!

Congrats on your passing!


----------



## Beavertails Queen

Posting again to answer questions. If I could be anywhere at the moment I think I would be sitting on my AKL balcony enjoying a nice glass of wine and watching the animals. Otherwise on the bike trail between WL and FW where you can see deer and feel like you are out in the wilderness.
Don't have a countdown on yet for my next trip but will be planning it as soon as I am official and have all my paperwork.

My question to all:
What are the reasons for choosing the DVC resort that you did? I know everyone loves their DVC home for a particular reason but I would love to hear them. Not to start arguments but to hear what is great about all the DVC resorts.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I am happy for you, and in all seriousness, if you wouldn't mind, thank your husband for his service to our country, from me. It's because of people like him that we are afforded the opportunities and in reality, luxuries in life like DVC. Just so you and he know, there are people out there, me included, that are very appreciative of the sacrifices made by families like yours so rest of us can live this way, So Thank You.



Thanks Ed!  You almost made me cry.  I'll make sure that I show him your post.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen said:


> Hey All,
> I got home from work yesterday and had my e-mail. I passed ROFR! I am just so excited. Now I have to wait for all my paperwork and then I will add on points. Thanks to all the people who were supporting me. And to those still waiting- fear not I am sure that your ROFR will go well and will be on its way!


Congratulations! Your now off the list, but don't forget about the rest of us!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Beavertails Queen said:


> Hey All,
> I got home from work yesterday and had my e-mail. I passed ROFR! I am just so excited. Now I have to wait for all my paperwork and then I will add on points. Thanks to all the people who were supporting me. And to those still waiting- fear not I am sure that your ROFR will go well and will be on its way!



Congratulations!!!!      Boy!  Yesterday was a good day!



tammymacb said:


> Excellent.  Don't forget us.  We hope to post the closing process also, and be here for new folks making offers every day!



Absolutely!  We could be a wealth of information for those to come!  



Beavertails Queen said:


> My question to all:
> What are the reasons for choosing the DVC resort that you did? I know everyone loves their DVC home for a particular reason but I would love to hear them. Not to start arguments but to hear what is great about all the DVC resorts.



Honestly, we chose our contract at OKW because it was a good contract (all '07 & '08points) and it was what we could afford.  We've never been to OKW, but have heard some great things about it (low points, big rooms).  We've been talking about doing this for awhile now, but couldn't afford to buy in through Disney.  With a resale, it was MUCH cheaper.  Even though we didn't get all the points we wanted (who does???), we thought that we would at least get our foot in the door.


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. hers is the new ROFR list as of 3/6/08 at 12:37pm est.

*Monami7 

Holidayroad

Tink6137130

Dizney4us*

If I forgot anybody, sorry. Let us know so we can have you join us in the great fun of waiting!


----------



## tammymacb

I think Fridays are big ROFR days...( Cheryl was pased the first, I think * I was passed the first* ( c'mon, no word from Disney but I already had a closing date ?  )

Maybe tomorrow will be yet another lucky day!

I chose BWV for the convenience of walking to MGM and Epcot.  Love the convenience.  I spent 5 days there this December, our studio did need a little updating, but with the location and the great time we had, it was still my first choice.


----------



## Escape Artist

tammymacb said:


> I think Fridays are big ROFR days...



Interesting factoid!  After I read that, I checked my notes, and my DVC also passed ROFR...on a Friday (February 1st.)

I'm still waiting to close...waiting...waiting...waiting...  Timeshare Closing Services should be receiving my check today and hopefully they've already got the sellers paperwork, so we can get finalized!  Just like everybody else here, I can't wait to make my 1st reservation.

I chose OKW because: could park near our room, has big rooms and big balconies (we're a family of 5), has a relaxed environment, the price was right and we love the nature/island vibe.  Of course, all of this is just hearsay, since *_I've never even seen the DVC we bought at_*!  Or for that matter, any DVC at all!   

But I feel good about our purchase and know we'll get a lot of use out of it.  I only bought 100 points, so I expect we'll be adding on at some point.  Maybe by then, we'll know where we want to stay!?!   

Sue in Texas
...renting points for the August trip, below...


----------



## tammymacb

Good Afternoon Sunshines!

I'm trying to get ahold of my new main man ( guide ) Bernard, to find out if I close on April 9th, when is the earliest I can buy or get on a waiting list for another 50 points....


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Good Afternoon Sunshines!
> I'm trying to get ahold of my new main man ( guide ) Bernard, to find out if I close on April 9th, when is the earliest I can buy or get on a waiting list for another 50 points....



Sounds like somebody has caught that dreaded disease........_ADDONITIS_!!!     I'm sure we're all going to get it at some point.  I'm really trying not to.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I guess I'm gonna give up on today being the day. Maybe tomorrow  . Tammy will probably get through her 50 point add on before the mouse gives me an answer. Oh well, they have to tell me someday. Until then:

42 days 12 hours 13 minutes 11 seconds until we pull outta here sideways!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Well look on the bright side!  You don't have to know your closing date so you can have your add on ready to go!

Bernard gave me some good news on that front today.  I asked him if I added on directly with Disney ( I have a June UY ) what would happen with my 2007 points.  ( If I'm not waitlisted forever, that is  ) I told him even though I had trips this summer, my May trip is paid for ( borrowed points from my sister ) and my June trip would be too late.  So, theoretically I would lose those 2007 points since it's too late to bank them.  BUT, Bernard said if I buy them as an add on Disney will waive the banking rule...Soooo...I'll bank the 2007 for 2008  

While I was on the phone DH asked to speak to Bernard.  I had no idea why.  Well he asked him if he handled both myself and my sister.  Bernard said yes.  DH informed him that he may just want to ask for a raise.. 

Tomorrow's gonna be a lucky day!  I can feeeel it ( though no one may call you until next week... )


----------



## Beavertails Queen

Escape Artist I just wanted to say that I love the picture of Fort Wilderness. It is the first placed I ever stayed at Disney. I have camped and been in the cabins and both are great. I love to bike there and see all the decorations people put up!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines.  

Have to work a 12 bringing babies into the world today...

Wishing everyone a lucky Friday!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines.
> 
> Have to work a 12 bringing babies into the world today...
> 
> Wishing everyone a lucky Friday!


Good morning to you, I suppose you can't do your job and just minimize the screen when someone goes by like some of us but I'd also say you probably should pay close attention, new mommies and babies are funny that way. Well, have fun. The list as of 7:53am est on 3/7/2008 is as follows:  

Monami7 

Holidayroad

Tink6137130

Dizney4us

Is today the day? We shall see.

Oh, one other thing 41 days 21 hours 4 minutes 45 seconds until the family truckster leaves for WDW.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines.
> 
> Have to work a 12 bringing babies into the world today...
> 
> Wishing everyone a lucky Friday!



I'm so jealous!  You have the job I've always wanted.  

Good luck to everyone!  Hopefully today will be the day!


----------



## icouldlivethere

I'm looking forward to hearing how everybody's closing experience goes and how soon afterwards you get in the system and get your points.

Even though we passed ROFR on Feb. 14th it looks like most of you will be closing before us.  The seller of our contract is taking a trip in April and so we can't close until after his trip is completed on April 20th. 

I'm hoping to get in the system in time to get a reservation at my home resort for early December before the 7 month window opens.  I have always wanted to see the Christmas decorations at Disney and thought that would be a good first trip home for us.

The email I received telling me that we had passed ROFR said we should get our final closing documents in the mail in about 28 days.  That means we should have them in about a week.  There should be no hurry for us to get everything back to them considering we can't close before April 20th.


----------



## Escape Artist

Beavertails Queen said:


> Escape Artist I just wanted to say that I love the picture of Fort Wilderness. It is the first placed I ever stayed at Disney. I have camped and been in the cabins and both are great. I love to bike there and see all the decorations people put up!



Aw, thanks for saying so!  That picture is there because it makes me smile every time I see it.  We had such a wonderful time in FW, and I haven't even ridden the bike trail yet!  We stayed for 10 days, and there still wasn't enough time to fully enjoy the place.  Been there, done that, goin' back!

I hope my kids always remember the Fort the way you do.    My "theory" of DVC is I'll go camp in my popup for 10-ish days, then stay at a DVC for 3-ish days before I have to head home.  Two weeks is a great escape to me, and staying at DVC will be like the whipped cream on the sundae of a Disney vacation!  I love camping at FW, plus, it's a *lot* cheaper!  So I can stay longer!!!!

Hope you get back to the Fort again soon!  I can't wait to see the holiday decorations for the first time this Christmas.   

Sue in Texas


----------



## HolidayRoad

I liked yesterdays idea of a topic of the day while we wait for our ROFR. So today I will throw one out that is a question I always ask Disney people when I found out they are Disney people. I'll try to keep it DVC related as much as possible (it's not really possible). At the end of the day before you head back to your DVC resort, what is your favorite end of the day Disney show:

A- Wishes

B- Illuminations

C- Fantasmic

D- Other, __________


Thought this would be fun to check out while I wait and wait and wait...


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I liked yesterdays idea of a topic of the day while we wait for our ROFR. So today I will throw one out that is a question I always ask Disney people when I found out they are Disney people. I'll try to keep it DVC related as much as possible (it's not really possible). At the end of the day before you head back to your DVC resort, what is your favorite end of the day Disney show:
> 
> A- Wishes
> 
> B- Illuminations
> 
> C- Fantasmic
> 
> D- Other, __________
> 
> Thought this would be fun to check out while I wait and wait and wait...




I would have to say that Wishes is my favorite.  Just something about the fireworks, the music and being at the castle and seeing it all lit up is magical!

BTW, when did you submit again?


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> I would have to say that Wishes is my favorite.  Just something about the fireworks, the music and being at the castle and seeing it all lit up is magical!
> 
> BTW, when did you submit again?


I believe they submitted my contract for ROFR on or about the 22nd if that's accurate then today would exactly two weeks. So they have time I guess.


----------



## Beavertails Queen

icouldlivethere said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing how everybody's closing experience goes and how soon afterwards you get in the system and get your points.
> 
> Even though we passed ROFR on Feb. 14th it looks like most of you will be closing before us.  The seller of our contract is taking a trip in April and so we can't close until after his trip is completed on April 20th.
> 
> I'm hoping to get in the system in time to get a reservation at my home resort for early December before the 7 month window opens.  I have always wanted to see the Christmas decorations at Disney and thought that would be a good first trip home for us.
> 
> The email I received telling me that we had passed ROFR said we should get our final closing documents in the mail in about 28 days.  That means we should have them in about a week.  There should be no hurry for us to get everything back to them considering we can't close before April 20th.



I love Disney at Christmas. It is the very best time of the year. I will post some photos of my last trip at Christmas so you can see some of the decorations because they are awesome!


----------



## Beavertails Queen

HolidayRoad said:


> I liked yesterdays idea of a topic of the day while we wait for our ROFR. So today I will throw one out that is a question I always ask Disney people when I found out they are Disney people. I'll try to keep it DVC related as much as possible (it's not really possible). At the end of the day before you head back to your DVC resort, what is your favorite end of the day Disney show:
> 
> A- Wishes
> 
> B- Illuminations
> 
> C- Fantasmic
> 
> D- Other, __________
> 
> 
> Thought this would be fun to check out while I wait and wait and wait...



For me it is easy...Illuminations. I worked in Canada at Epcot for 12 months and got to see Illuminations every night for a year. I think I can recite the "We have gathered" intro in my sleep. But I loved it every time I saw it!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen said:


> For me it is easy...Illuminations. I worked in Canada at Epcot for 12 months and got to see Illuminations every night for a year. I think I can recite the "We have gathered" intro in my sleep. But I loved it every time I saw it!


You worked in Canada! I love Le Cellier! The Mushroom Filet is awesome! Not the most Kid oriented place but who cares. For the money I love it, people sing praises about Shula's and the Yachtsman Steakhouse but if you don't want to take out a second mortgage and want a great Filet for me Le Cellier!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

HolidayRoad said:


> You worked in Canada! I love Le Cellier! The Mushroom Filet is awesome! Not the most Kid oriented place but who cares. For the money I love it, people sing praises about Shula's and the Yachtsman Steakhouse but if you don't want to take out a second mortgage and want a great Filet for me Le Cellier!!


One other thing. Wrong thread and all but I have to ask as a seasoned EPCOT vet. Where is your favorite spot to watch Illuminations!


----------



## tink6137130

No email yet...looks like a long weekend ahead!


----------



## disneymotherof3

I'm sorry.  Hopefully you'll hear something early next week.


----------



## tink6137130

HolidayRoad said:


> I liked yesterdays idea of a topic of the day while we wait for our ROFR. So today I will throw one out that is a question I always ask Disney people when I found out they are Disney people. I'll try to keep it DVC related as much as possible (it's not really possible). At the end of the day before you head back to your DVC resort, what is your favorite end of the day Disney show:
> 
> A- Wishes
> 
> B- Illuminations
> 
> C- Fantasmic
> 
> D- Other, __________
> 
> 
> Thought this would be fun to check out while I wait and wait and wait...



My favorite is "Wishes".... oh, and my favorite snack is The Fiesta Margarita sold in Epcot!


----------



## HolidayRoad

So much for good luck Fridays  . Oh well, we will start fresh next week. 
   Monami7, Dizney4us any word? I see Tink6137130 will also be waiting until next week. 
  O.K. we meet back here first thing Monday morning and start all over. 


Until then:  41 days 11 hours 22 minutes and 3 seconds until the truckster heads to the Swan, and hopefully stroll over and visit my new home!?!?


----------



## tink'smom2B

Count me in on the waiting game. Our contract # was wrong and we had to sign again last night. I think our contract was submitted on 2/26. Now I wonder if we will start counting days all over again. Anyway, we bought 150 BCV points with December use year. The waiting is terrible!


----------



## tink'smom2B

Holiday Road - I have to laugh at your user name. We have been to WDW from Chicago/Milwaukee 13 times on that holiday road! We used to set up a TV in our van and let the kids watch the Griswold's. It was great. Now, most of them are grown up (we have 8), but I still have to watch that movie every spring break. It's a classic. Sorry this is off the topic


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink'smom2B said:


> Count me in on the waiting game. Our contract # was wrong and we had to sign again last night. I think our contract was submitted on 2/26. Now I wonder if we will start counting days all over again. Anyway, we bought 150 BCV points with December use year. The waiting is terrible!


Alright! Your in. New to the "Waiting for ROFR Support Group" and with some added suffering is... tink'smom2b:

New list:

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Holidayroad

Tink6137130

Dizney4us

Tammymacb is still our emotional leader even though she passed ROFR and Disneymotherof3 has also been with us since the beginning and is a pillar of strength. Look to them for support and guidance.
Anyone else want in just say the word. Misery loves company!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink'smom2B said:


> Holiday Road - I have to laugh at your user name. We have been to WDW from Chicago/Milwaukee 13 times on that holiday road! We used to set up a TV in our van and let the kids watch the Griswold's. It was great. Now, most of them are grown up (we have 8), but I still have to watch that movie every spring break. It's a classic. Sorry this is off the topic


8 kids in a van from Milwaukee to WDW. You have to be the most easy going person in the world or a Saint. I would last about 10 minutes. I drive from Massachusetts every year with two and can barely keep my sanity. As for "Vacation" It is part of our yearly trip to "Wally World". It's gotten to the point where I hear that song and I start to think about our own vacations! "Why 'cause were the Griswolds"


----------



## disneymotherof3

Hang in there guys!!  I have a feeling that next week is going to be a good one!     You all have really good contracts so there shouldn't be anything to worry about.  It's the waiting that is soooooo agonizing.


----------



## tammymacb

Helllooooo!  I'm home!  I missed "our" thread today!  

My answer to today's question is "Illuminations"  I remember when it first opened at Epcot, I think then it was called the laser phonic fantasy? 

My main man, Bernard, called me today to let me know that starting the first of April, BWV resale from Disney will increase by $6.00 per point.   

If I can close by the end of March, I can still get the current point prices, but if not...they're going up.

Unfortunately, my closing date is set for April 9th..


----------



## llmurphy17

Hello all,

Count me in.  I just started the process for the first time today.  I am trying to get points at HH.  My plan is to bank this year's points and go away next July.  So I am ok about when the points go in (if it's this year  ) but I am worried that the price per point was too low.  I was told that I have a 75% chance.  I really hope it goes through since it was my use year and the perfect amount of points.  

So now the waiting begins................


----------



## Buckeye Fan

May I join, please?   

Just made offer today, should get contract Monday. Hope to go off to ROFR sometime next week. I'm 50/50 on whether this one will pass or not (VB - $60 per point). It's a gamble, but thank heavens it's not my first contract! LOL!

I'm glad I can help out the seller. They really wanted to get rid of it and had it listed at $58 per pt. I upped it to $60 in hopes it had a chance of passing. 

Anyway...good luck to everyone waiting to hear. I know how hard that is and it seems like the two week stretch (+/-) never ends! Here's some extra pixie dust going out to all of you who are officially waiting and to those of us who will be!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

llmurphy17 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Count me in.  I just started the process for the first time today.  I am trying to get points at HH.  My plan is to bank this year's points and go away next July.  So I am ok about when the points go in (if it's this year  ) but I am worried that the price per point was too low.  I was told that I have a 75% chance.  I really hope it goes through since it was my use year and the perfect amount of points.
> 
> So now the waiting begins................


Your on the list welcome to our waiting nightmare!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Buckeye Fan said:


> May I join, please?
> 
> Just made offer today, should get contract Monday. Hope to go off to ROFR sometime next week. I'm 50/50 on whether this one will pass or not (VB - $60 per point). It's a gamble, but thank heavens it's not my first contract! LOL!
> 
> I'm glad I can help out the seller. They really wanted to get rid of it and had it listed at $58 per pt. I upped it to $60 in hopes it had a chance of passing.
> 
> Anyway...good luck to everyone waiting to hear. I know how hard that is and it seems like the two week stretch (+/-) never ends! Here's some extra pixie dust going out to all of you who are officially waiting and to those of us who will be!!!


Your on the list welcome to our waiting nightmare!


----------



## HolidayRoad

*New list:*

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Holidayroad

Tink6137130

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Our club is growing! To be honest I really want out but at least I'm not alone! I really want to be in the "Got through ROFR and waiting to close support group". For now we wait  . It helps to listen Click Five's "Time Machine" or go to Youtube and watch video's of Wishes.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Another work day for me... 

Here's todays's question:  If you HAD to buy points at a resort that isn't the one you currently own, which would it be??

My answer:   

Not quite sure, either Beach Club or OKW...I'll narrow down later today.. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Another work day for me...
> 
> Here's todays's question:  If you HAD to buy points at a resort that isn't the one you currently own, which would it be??
> 
> My answer:
> 
> Not quite sure, either Beach Club or OKW...I'll narrow down later today..
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Tammy! That's just mean! Most of us don't own anywhere yet! We're still in ROFR. Now, if we are going to assume that we eventually get through ROFR and get to close then my answer would Beach Club, or the imaginary "Kingdom Towers".


----------



## disneymotherof3

I'm just trying to get through this one first!    Even though we already passed, it's still nerve racking!  I'll be happy when this is done and over with.  If I had to choose.....hmmmmm........I guess I'd probably say either BWV or AKV.


----------



## Chickkypoo

You can add me to the list. My contract was submitted for ROFR on March 5. I'm purchasing 210 points at Wilderness Lodge.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Beavertails Queen

HolidayRoad said:


> One other thing. Wrong thread and all but I have to ask as a seasoned EPCOT vet. Where is your favorite spot to watch Illuminations!



Ohh that is a hard one to answer. I kinda liked being on the bridge area between the UK, the international gateway and France. Or else in Canada right beside the beer and popcorn cart. There are no trees so there is nothing to block your view. Also I too love the mushroom fillet. And I think I ate the cheese soup every day!

Today's question: if I hadn't bought AKL I think I would have gone for Beach Club. I like the proximity to Epcot and especially the restaurants (Cape May Cafe, Yahtsmen steakhouse, Beaches and Cream).


----------



## tink'smom2B

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Another work day for me...
> 
> Here's todays's question:  If you HAD to buy points at a resort that isn't the one you currently own, which would it be??
> 
> My answer:
> 
> Not quite sure, either Beach Club or OKW...I'll narrow down later today..
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



OK, that's easy for me. We already own VWL since 2004. We took a trip last year and stayed at all the villas to see which one we wanted to buy more points in. Beach Club won the prize. Although I didn't care for the room we got, it was so close to Epcot and the pool was awesome! We will also have accommodations on each end of the world! So we are in ROFR for BCV points.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Chickkypoo said:


> You can add me to the list. My contract was submitted for ROFR on March 5. I'm purchasing 210 points at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


Your on the list Chickkypoo!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Updated list 3/8/2008

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Holidayroad

Tink6137130

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo 


I think disneymotherof3 is right it's gonna be a big week for us next week !


----------



## tammymacb

Ed,  I wasn't being mean...I didn't mean "own" I meant "the resort you already picked"    Anyways, I bet next week you're *gonna* own.

To answer my own question, I'd pick BCV, the biggest reason I love BWV is the location.  So..BCV it would be.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed,  I wasn't being mean...I didn't mean "own" I meant "the resort you already picked"    Anyways, I bet next week you're *gonna* own.
> 
> To answer my own question, I'd pick BCV, the biggest reason I love BWV is the location.  So..BCV it would be.


I know you weren't being mean, I like to jump on stuff like that, I'm weird that way. As for BCV I agree, the wife and I went back and forth on BWV and BVC I think we ended up on BWV because of price of the resales mostly and really, I was thrilled either way. The location is awesome.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Third day of work AND lost an hour of sleep...C'mon Monday!


----------



## icouldlivethere

I would have to say BCV also for its location.

I purchased BWV for the location and the availability of SV for fewer points.  I would also be interested in KTR when it opens and would love to do a small add on there.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Third day of work AND lost an hour of sleep...C'mon Monday!


I completely forgot about DST! Oh well, the kids can go to Sunday school next week.


----------



## tammymacb

Posting from work...not birthing any babies this morning and I really wouldn't mind not doing that today!  

  Can't wait to see who's contracts made it through ROFR next week!


----------



## Laxmom

I just have to say "good luck, everyone!"  I have been reading and learning - don't have a contract with DVC in ROFR.....yet.  We are waiting on another TS company - we aren't optimistic. (2 weeks and counting!) If that comes back as expected, we will be waiting on DVC news ourselves soon.  So, in the meantime, Good luck all!  We hope to join you with our own wait soon!!


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom, good luck!

I see you will be on the Magic 5 nite cruise in September.  I'll be there, too.  It's funny seeing the doorsign I designed around this site.


----------



## Laxmom

Love that sign!  And can't wait for that cruise!  

I see you are in coastal SC.  HHI is where we are trying to buy vacation time.
We went in Feb for our first offseason visit and loved it.  We want to get back every year at that time and that is what we are trying to buy.  We go every other year in the summer with kids now.  This purchase is just a getaway for DH and me.  The kids are older and we feel that we can escape once a year.  One way or another.... we will get it done.  Hopefully DVC will happen for us because the other option is just not looking promising.


----------



## tammymacb

My sister owns HH points ( I live in Charleston ) and she says it's beautiful!  I don't think I'll buy there, but I would love to visit a bit off season ( Oct-early November )


----------



## llmurphy17

Well I would pick BWV if I didn't have AKV and if the points expired in 2057.  I love the theme, the view, the walk to epcot, everthing about BWV  .  I'll probably try to vacation there every few years.  

As far as this waiting game - it is a nightmare.    And I have at least 2 more weeks of this


----------



## dizney4us

HolidayRoad said:


> So much for good luck Fridays  . Oh well, we will start fresh next week.
> Monami7, Dizney4us any word? I see Tink6137130 will also be waiting until next week.
> O.K. we meet back here first thing Monday morning and start all over.
> 
> 
> Until then:  41 days 11 hours 22 minutes and 3 seconds until the truckster heads to the Swan, and hopefully stroll over and visit my new home!?!?



Nothing yet HolidayRoad The waiting can really drive you crazy!!  Is thsi your first DVC purchase, or are you trying to add another contract?


----------



## disneyfatherof3

tammymacb said:


> I think Fridays are big ROFR days...( Cheryl was pased the first, I think * I was passed the first* ( c'mon, no word from Disney but I already had a closing date ?  )
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be yet another lucky day!
> 
> I chose BWV for the convenience of walking to MGM and Epcot.  Love the convenience.  I spent 5 days there this December, our studio did need a little updating, but with the location and the great time we had, it was still my first choice.



Tammy this is Cheryl's husband when is your closing date? Ours is 7 Apr can you beat that since we both passed ROFR the same day .


----------



## HolidayRoad

dizney4us said:


> Nothing yet HolidayRoad The waiting can really drive you crazy!!  Is thsi your first DVC purchase, or are you trying to add another contract?


This is our first, hopefully first, purchase. We go to WDW pretty much every year since new years 1999/2000 (now that was a crowd). We have stayed at all the moderates at least once along with Wilderness Lodge. We have been toying with the idea of buying for a long time, took the tours talked to people who own and even people who didn't like the experience and sold their DVC points. We finally find ourselves in the position to take the plunge. How about you? You own already or a first timer?


----------



## tammymacb

Our closing is set for April 9th.  I'm going to call Nancy tomorrow to see if it can be moved up ( betting it's a big no ) so that I can get on a wait list for the rest of my points from Disney.

If I can't, I'll be right back on this thread waiting for ROFR again...this time for 50 points


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Our closing is set for April 9th.  I'm going to call Nancy tomorrow to see if it can be moved up ( betting it's a big no ) so that I can get on a wait list for the rest of my points from Disney.
> 
> If I can't, I'll be right back on this thread waiting for ROFR again...this time for 50 points


Tammy,
   Just like you, if we pass ROFR we think we may want to add on right away after we close. Since you are already looking into this how does the add-on process work when going through Disney? I noticed you said waiting list, do you tell them what you want and they put you on a list? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## disneymotherof3

to all of our new partners in torture!  LOL!  I have a warm and fuzzy feeling that it's gonna be a great week!    How is everyone holding up?


----------



## tink6137130

Im also interested in adding on, my contract is only 100 points and already I think I may need more I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to MONDAY!!!


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> Tammy,
> Just like you, if we pass ROFR we think we may want to add on right away after we close. Since you are already looking into this how does the add-on process work when going through Disney? I noticed you said waiting list, do you tell them what you want and they put you on a list? Just curious, thanks.




I already called my guide.  He checked BWV to see how many points are available for my UY ( June ) at the time I spoke to him, there were 3.. 

So, I'd go on a list for June UY BWV points ( told him I'd take 2 - 25s or a 50 ) Anyhoo, the biggest problem is- point prices go up April 1st.  The same BWV points that are currently 98PP will be $104PP after.  If I closed before April 1st, I could get in on the wait list and freeze the cost of points at $98.  Unfortunately, my closing date is April 9th...so it's either pay the 104 or look for another resale...


----------



## tammymacb

Morning Sunshines!   

WhooooHoooo a day of this!  

I have a feeling that this will be a good week for some of our peeps!  

Ed, when I spoke to my guide, there were some BWV UY's that had enough availability that I could have bought a 160 point Disney contract.  I'd already told him that if I didn't make ROFR that's what I was going to do

I can't remember what your UY is, but I remember September and maybe December (?) as having at least 160 points.  I'd guess this changes daily.  Right now, I'm trying to decide on ease of add on VS money..at $104, I'm thinking that I'll wait on a resale..


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Morning Sunshines!
> 
> WhooooHoooo a day of this!
> 
> I have a feeling that this will be a good week for some of our peeps!
> 
> Ed, when I spoke to my guide, there were some BWV UY's that had enough availability that I could have bought a 160 point Disney contract.  I'd already told him that if I didn't make ROFR that's what I was going to do
> 
> I can't remember what your UY is, but I remember September and maybe December (?) as having at least 160 points.  I'd guess this changes daily.  Right now, I'm trying to decide on ease of add on VS money..at $104, I'm thinking that I'll wait on a resale..


Good Morning Tammy,
   The UY of the contract I have in ROFR is February. I'll find out, I guess if I pass ROFR if they have any February available. Now when did the guide get assigned to you? Was it right after you passed ROFR?


----------



## tammymacb

No, it was quite the coincidence.  My DS had told me how much she liked her guide and called him to ask if he could be mine also.  ( I wanted to ask questions about an add on )  Anyhoo, she called her guide Bernard, he punched in my name and guess what?  Apparently I talked to him in 2003- so he was ALREADY my guide, assigned from that contact 5 years ago.

If you've ever talked to a Disney person about DVC, you already have a guide assigned.  If not, you get the guide assigned to the particular contact you buy.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> No, it was quite the coincidence.  My DS had told me how much she liked her guide and called him to ask if he could be mine also.  ( I wanted to ask questions about an add on )  Anyhoo, she called her guide Bernard, he punched in my name and guess what?  Apparently I talked to him in 2003- so he was ALREADY my guide, assigned from that contact 5 years ago.
> 
> If you've ever talked to a Disney person about DVC, you already have a guide assigned.  If not, you get the guide assigned to the particular contact you buy.


Oh, O.K. now I get it. I must already have a guide then. I think her name is Linda we did a tour a few years ago and then the last time I called with a question, a while back. she called me back. I figured since I am not buying directly through Disney I wouldn't get the same person or get a guide at all, until I read your posts. Thanks for the info and I will probably attempt to contact her at some point. Hope she's not mad that I'm buying resale and not directly through her!


----------



## tammymacb

Well, Bernard was really nice... I told him that when I originally bought, I didn't think I'd need the 160 points, but after doing some math, it would have worked

So, I had it worked out that if A- I was ROFR'd I was going to contact him and buy 160 BWV points directly and Disney finance a part

OR 

B- I was going to make an immediate add on of 50 points from Disney- as long as I got my points by June 1st, I would have gotten 50 2007 AND 50- 2008 AND Disney would have let me bank those 2007 points as it was so close to the end of the UY.   

Anyway, he knew I was going to buy something.  Now with the new price change though... I'm back to undecided about a second June UY resale...


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tammy, Just thought I'd keep you updated:

38 days 19 hours 14 minutes and 33 seconds until WDW!

I'll be sure to wander over from the Swan and check out your new home, you know make sure everything is in order, take in your mail, water the plants.


----------



## tammymacb

Sweet!  I can't wait until our May trip!  By then I'll be watering your plants and checking your mail also, while you're "out of town".  

How many points are you adding??


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Sweet!  I can't wait until our May trip!  By then I'll be watering your plants and checking your mail also, while you're "out of town".
> 
> How many points are you adding??


We aren't really sure right now, my wife wants at least 200 points total so we can have 100 points per kid if we wanted to pass them down to them. I'm keeping them so I don't know what she's thinking but I'll go along with any idea to get more points. Right now I figure a good goal over the next few years is to get to 250 and then we will go from there.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Just to update everybody I got my final closing papers via email today.  

My time line was as follows:

Feb. 4th contract went to Disney for ROFR

Feb. 14th received email saying we had passed ROFR -(my best Valentine's Day present)

March 10th received email with final closing documents

My closing documents state they need everything in their office by April 17th.  The current owner is taking a trip in April so we can't close until their trip is over.

I hope all you who are awaiting ROFR good some good news soon!!

I'm looking forward to hearing from those of you whose closing will take place before ours how long it takes for you to get in the Disney system.


----------



## tammymacb

On the closing front-

So far no paperwork has arrived.  Closing date given to me by Nancy is April 9th.

Ed, I was a tad worried about ROFR since when I talked to Bernard, Disney only had 3 points available with my UY and I was worried they may ROFR my contract for someone elses waitlist.  However, I did make it through and they still have no points..


----------



## tammymacb

icouldlivethere said:


> Just to update everybody I got my final closing papers via email today.
> 
> My time line was as follows:
> 
> Feb. 4th contract went to Disney for ROFR
> 
> Feb. 14th received email saying we had passed ROFR -(my best Valentine's Day present)
> 
> March 10th received email with final closing documents
> 
> *My closing documents state they need everything in their office by April 17th.  The current owner is taking a trip in April so we can't close until their trip is over.*
> I hope all you who are awaiting ROFR good some good news soon!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing from those of you whose closing will take place before ours how long it takes for you to get in the Disney system.



Ahhh, I was wondering why your closing date was later than mine when you already had my paperwork...then I reread..


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> On the closing front-
> 
> So far no paperwork has arrived.  Closing date given to me by Nancy is April 9th.
> 
> Ed, I was a tad worried about ROFR since when I talked to Bernard, Disney only had 3 points available with my UY and I was worried they may ROFR my contract for someone elses waitlist.  However, I did make it through and they still have no points..


well that's a little scary for me.


----------



## tammymacb

They have no June UY points...and they didn't take mine at ROFR.

You're gonna be fine!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Did anyone hear anything today?

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

*Holidayroad - No I aint heard nothing!!!!  *

Tink6137130

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo


I hope someone got through.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Has anyone called to ask if they've (TTS or whoever) heard anything?


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Has anyone called to ask if they've (TTS or whoever) heard anything?


I called last week after you and Tammy got through and they had nothing. My wife says I'm not allowed to call until Friday because she doesn't want to upset anybody! By the way, I see that your husband and myself have recently joined the same "Dis Dads Club" over on another thread. How cool it is that your married to the real Christopher Robin!!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I called last week after you and Tammy got through and they had nothing. My wife says I'm not allowed to call until Friday because she doesn't want to upset anybody! By the way, I see that your husband and myself have recently joined the same "Dis Dads Club" over on another thread. How cool it is that your married to the real Christopher Robin!!!!



I know!  It's only been since we went to WDW last April (his 1st trip!) that he's started telling people that's his name.  He's so proud of it now!  When I first met him, he told me that his name was Butch!    I knew that wasn't his real name.  He finally told me that his "given" name was Christopher.  I asked him what was wrong with that?  He said nothing....that it wasn't his first name that he didn't like.  It was his first and middle name TOGETHER that he didn't like!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> I know!  It's only been since we went to WDW last April (his 1st trip!) that he's started telling people that's his name.  He's so proud of it now!  When I first met him, he told me that his name was Butch!    I knew that wasn't his real name.  He finally told me that his "given" name was Christopher.  I asked him what was wrong with that?  He said nothing....that it wasn't his first name that he didn't like.  It was his first and middle name TOGETHER that he didn't like!


I think that's cool. I can understand however, growing up with that could be an issue around the school yard. It's only during our second childhood do we grow to appreciate stuff like that.


----------



## tink6137130

Good news for me today! I received an email bright & early today at workmy BWV passed ROFR!  

They said to be patient because this is a very busy time for Disney & they may be behind getting the information to the title company.


----------



## tammymacb

Excellent news!  Join us in sharing closing stories.  

Have you gotten a closing date yet?

I'm thinking there will be a wave of folks off the "waiting" list this week!

BWV- here we come!


----------



## tink6137130

I havent been given a closing date yet.this is a quote from the email  *At this point in time we are waiting to receive estoppels from Disney, which take about 2-3 weeks to arrive.  Once the estoppels are received, the title company will send out the closing documents.  At that point all funds will be due.  I will keep you posted as we continue through with this process.*

Not sure what estoppels are???


----------



## tammymacb

That makes two of us.. 

I had the opportunity to ask Nancy today, and forgot to.  

BTW, I did call today to see if I could move up my closing date.  Just like I expected, the date can't be guarenteed.  Well, at least I tried.

Well the DVCJuneUYBWV50ptContractThatIsn'tStripped is my oyster...now I just need to find the pearl...


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink6137130 said:


> Good news for me today! I received an email bright & early today at workmy BWV passed ROFR!
> 
> They said to be patient because this is a very busy time for Disney & they may be behind getting the information to the title company.


Congratulation! That's great news. I saw where you wrote your stuff went in on the 21st of February, so if things go in any kind of an order I have to be getting close here! I am happy for you and I will now remove you from the list. Once again the rest of us would like you to check in on us every now and then as we need your support.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congatulations to Tink6137130 for being able to leave the dreaded ROFR list! 

The new list now is: 


tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Holidayroad 

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations tink6137130!!!          That's awesome!!  


One down, seven to go!!!  I knew this was going to be a good week!


----------



## tink6137130

HolidayRoad said:


> Congratulation! That's great news. I saw where you wrote your stuff went in on the 21st of February, so if things go in any kind of an order I have to be getting close here! I am happy for you and I will now remove you from the list. Once again the rest of us would like you to check in on us every now and then as we need your support.



Thank you! I'm not sure if all the contracts work this way but I actually signed the contract & faxed back early 2-14-08 am...for some reason I decided to call & ask when it was sent to Disney. That's when I found out it went a week later.


----------



## dizney4us

HolidayRoad said:


> This is our first, hopefully first, purchase. We go to WDW pretty much every year since new years 1999/2000 (now that was a crowd). We have stayed at all the moderates at least once along with Wilderness Lodge. We have been toying with the idea of buying for a long time, took the tours talked to people who own and even people who didn't like the experience and sold their DVC points. We finally find ourselves in the position to take the plunge. How about you? You own already or a first timer?



We bought at SSR last year, and we love it there.  We originally thought about adding on more points there, but we love BWV's too, and I loved the idea of owning a both locations...hopefully, we will!!


----------



## dizney4us

tink6137130 said:


> Good news for me today! I received an email bright & early today at workmy BWV passed ROFR!
> 
> They said to be patient because this is a very busy time for Disney & they may be behind getting the information to the title company.



CONGRATS!!! You're lucky!!


----------



## llmurphy17

Well after reading the thread "rofr section II" I decided to call TTS to change my price per point from $65 to $67 for HHI.  Hopefully this will work better.  The seller was thrilled and signed the new contract immediately.  TTS sent the contract to disney today to begin the rofr process.  They told me it could be 30 days.   So I guess my official waiting starts today.


----------



## tammymacb

Good luck to everyone ....My guess is Wednesday will be a good day..

BTW, I for one, love this thread


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning all my fellow DVCer's in waiting!  How's everyone holding up?  Let's get a question going to help pass the time!

Since our "homes" or "soon to be homes" have a full kitchen in them, are you more likely to eat in the room or still eat out?

For us, we're still planning on eating out quite a bit when we make our next trip.  Even though they've changed it, we're still planning on doing the DDP.  We are going to eat in a couple night though.  Probably something easy like spaghetti.

How about you?

Let's hope we have some more good news today!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Good morning all my fellow DVCer's in waiting!  How's everyone holding up?  Let's get a question going to help pass the time!
> 
> Since our "homes" or "soon to be homes" have a full kitchen in them, are you more likely to eat in the room or still eat out?
> 
> For us, we're still planning on eating out quite a bit when we make our next trip.  Even though they've changed it, we're still planning on doing the DDP.  We are going to eat in a couple night though.  Probably something easy like spaghetti.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Let's hope we have some more good news today!


Well, for us it's mostly breakfast in room, unless we have a character meal planned, then lunch in the parks and diner in the parks or resort restaurant. We are on vacation, why cook? I think it will come in handy for late light snacks and stuff like that but it really wont be used as much as we could. Now once the kids are a little older and off doing their own thing a little more maybe we will utilize the kitchen a little more.

PS. Where is Tammy this morning I don't feel right without a "morning sunshines" from her.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

My answer to todays question is:  I don't cook at home and I'm sure not cooking on vacation.   

I will often take advantage of the low point #s and stay in studios, I run to Super Walmart for cereal, milk, soda, beer, chips etc to have in the room.  Meals ( except breakfast ) are elsewhere.  ( Especially since I'm walking distance to the Rose and Crown Fishwagon   )  I do wish that the studios had toasters...I actually looked at the price of those ( storage boxes  ) you can rent and keep stuff at WDW, but they were *expensive*!   Even if my sister and I split the cost, I thought the price was crazy.  So, I guess when I stay in a studio, my pop tarts will be microwaved..


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, we were posting at the same time...


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> Since our "homes" or "soon to be homes" have a full kitchen in them, are you more likely to eat in the room or still eat out?



I plan to stay mainly in studios and use the little kitchenette just for breakfast and snacks and possibly a quick lunch.  Definitely not doing any real cooking on vacation.  No way!!



tammymacb said:


> I do wish that the studios had toasters...I actually looked at the price of those ( storage boxes  ) you can rent and keep stuff at WDW, but they were *expensive*!   Even if my sister and I split the cost, I thought the price was crazy.  So, I guess when I stay in a studio, my pop tarts will be microwaved..



I may be wrong but I thought the studios did have toasters.


----------



## tammymacb

Gonna have poptarts in the studios..


----------



## tammymacb

OK my friends, I have an add on question I'd love your opinions on...

Currently if I add on at BWV ( I'm going to have to pay the $104 as my closing can't be guarenteed by April 9th ) I'd be on a waiting list.  My plan is to get on a list as soon as I have a contract #.  My guess would be mid-April.  If BWV is unavailable until after June 1st, I'll lose the 2007 points that come with the contract.

I'm considering waitlisting for two properties.  BWV AND BCV.  From Disney, they'll be the same price, the location is my #1 concern and I'd still have a great location and I'd just do F&W at BCV and BWV alternating.  

If I can't get either by June 1st.  I'll probably go back to the resale market as those 2007 points will only be available there(banked).  

Questions?  Comments?


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK my friends, I have an add on question I'd love your opinions on...
> 
> Currently if I add on at BWV ( I'm going to have to pay the $104 as my closing can't be guarenteed by April 9th ) I'd be on a waiting list.  My plan is to get on a list as soon as I have a contract #.  My guess would be mid-April.  If BWV is unavailable until after June 1st, I'll lose the 2007 points that come with the contract.
> 
> I'm considering waitlisting for two properties.  BWV AND BCV.  From Disney, they'll be the same price, the location is my #1 concern and I'd still have a great location and I'd just do F&W at BCV and BWV alternating.
> 
> If I can't get either by June 1st.  I'll probably go back to the resale market as those 2007 points will only be available there(banked).
> 
> Questions?  Comments?




Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me!


Ditto


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, we were posting at the same time...


I just got back in the office, some days they actually have the awedacity to make me work instead of hanging on the Disboards! Unreal. What I miss!


----------



## HolidayRoad




----------



## Escape Artist

Escape Artist said:


> ...After I read that, I checked my notes, and my DVC also passed ROFR...on a Friday (February 1st.)
> 
> I'm still waiting to close...waiting...waiting...waiting...



OK, we closed!!!!  I got an mail from Jason at The Timeshare Store today!!!!

I'm so happy that the waiting game is over for us, but I'll continue to send  to all of you!!!

Ironically, I can't find the original message I posted in this thread, that gave the dates things happened in our deal.  (Am I just confused or did it get deleted?  Did I do something wrong? I'm feeling a little offended here and am curious what happened?  No one told me anything!   )

Anyways, I though some of you might be interested.  We went from passing ROFR to closing in 5 1/2 (long, long) weeks.

Best wishes to everyone here!

Sue in Texas
...still ROFL over ROFR being a four-letter word!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Escape Artist said:


> OK, we closed!!!!  I got an mail from Jason at The Timeshare Store today!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy that the waiting game is over for us, but I'll continue to send  to all of you!!!
> 
> Ironically, I can't find the original message I posted in this thread, that gave the dates things happened in our deal.  (Am I just confused or did it get deleted?  Did I do something wrong? I'm feeling a little offended here and am curious what happened?  No one told me anything!   )
> 
> Anyways, I though some of you might be interested.  We went from passing ROFR to closing in 5 1/2 (long, long) weeks.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone here!
> 
> Sue in Texas
> ...still ROFL over ROFR being a four-letter word!!!


First congratulations. That's great. Second don't be offended, I don't think you posted first on this thread. There are a couple of ROFR threads and this is, I believe, the newest. The first post on here was only March 4 just 7 days ago. The other one which is much larger is the thread is titled "Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section II" and is in the "Operations" section of DVC boards. Good luck and once again Congratulations!

I did find that you posted #90 and #100 on this thread and that's all I could find.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Escape Artist said:


> OK, we closed!!!!  I got an mail from Jason at The Timeshare Store today!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy that the waiting game is over for us, but I'll continue to send  to all of you!!!



Congratulations!!  I sure hope you will pop back in and let all of us know how long it takes you to get in the Disney system now that you have closed.


----------



## tammymacb

Escape Artist- First of all Congrats!    You know we're all jealous, right.

Second of all, we would never delete your thread ( and since none of us are mods, I don't think we'd be capable of doing it. ) 

We'd all actually be very interested in your dates as we'd have a reference for our own wait.. Don't be offended...we wouldn't do that.

To my peeps who are waiting, it's coming...I can feel it..!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Escape Artist said:


> OK, we closed!!!!  I got an mail from Jason at The Timeshare Store today!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy that the waiting game is over for us, but I'll continue to send  to all of you!!!
> 
> Ironically, I can't find the original message I posted in this thread, that gave the dates things happened in our deal.  (Am I just confused or did it get deleted?  Did I do something wrong? I'm feeling a little offended here and am curious what happened?  No one told me anything!   )
> 
> Anyways, I though some of you might be interested.  We went from passing ROFR to closing in 5 1/2 (long, long) weeks.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone here!
> 
> Sue in Texas
> ...still ROFL over ROFR being a four-letter word!!!



That's awesome!!!  Congrats!!   5 1/2 weeks?!?!  Now that's good!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Hey guys!  There HAS to be some good news coming soon.  I was looking at some posts on the other ROFR thread and there's been quite a few contracts that have passed over the last few days.  MAYBE  those of you that are still waiting to hear could make a friendly phone call or send a nice e-mail to either TTS or Nancy to see if they might have any news.   Hope you all wake up to some good news!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

I was thinking the same thing as Cheryl.  Ed, maybe you need to call Nancy and see if you have a closing date set yet.. 

I'll be back with a question of the day, as soon as I wake up and think of one.  Unless someone else comes up with one first.


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. I Emailed Nancy and she has heard nothing as of yesterday on the ROFR front but I do have a closing day set,  I guess this is assuming I get through ROFR. Now here's the weird part; the date is set for April 18th and that is the exact day we are leaving for Disney! A coincidence? I think not! I mean what are the odds we have this trip set for almost a year, decide in February that we will make a move on DVC and they happen on the same day?! So I Email her back and tell her of the situation. I guess she was less blown away by the incredible coincidence than my wife and I were but she did say that the paperwork would be sent out before then I didn't really need to be home on that date. So now I really want this to happen, I will be driving by TTS the day after the closing is supposed to happen so maybe I can pick up my gift basket then. Also, instead of sitting around for a week to ten days to be put into the system after we close, I'll be in WDW playing and buying up all the Boardwalk and DVC merchandise I can find! 
   So now, if Disney decides to exercise their ROFR. It will hurt on many levels! I'm freakin out!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Hey guys!  There HAS to be some good news coming soon.  I was looking at some posts on the other ROFR thread and there's been quite a few contracts that have passed over the last few days.  MAYBE  those of you that are still waiting to hear could make a friendly phone call or send a nice e-mail to either TTS or Nancy to see if they might have any news.   Hope you all wake up to some good news!


Your 100% right, I just went on the other thread and people are passing ROFR and their contracts were submitted at the same time mine was, so now I am freaked. Up until now I could justify not hearing something because people had their contracts submitted before mine so that only made sense. Now my mind is playing tricks on me, maybe they haven't told me because it takes longer if you get ROFR. Maybe they don't want to hurt my feelings so they are trying to find a nice way to tell me. I don't know.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> Your 100% right, I just went on the other thread and people are passing ROFR and their contracts were submitted at the same time mine was, so now I am freaked. Up until now I could justify not hearing something because people had their contracts submitted before mine so that only made sense. Now my mind is playing tricks on me, maybe they haven't told me because it takes longer if you get ROFR. Maybe they don't want to hurt my feelings so they are trying to find a nice way to tell me. I don't know.



I really think that if they set a closing date then you passed ( just my opinion). I am sure with the calls and e-mails Nancy will not be sharing anymore ROFR information. Good Luck I hope you hear soon.


----------



## tammymacb

It's funny, I keep watching for Ed to post that he passed ROFR, probably about as much as he checks his email.

Ed, I checked back to the big ROFR thread to compare your contract with others.  I'd say that unless you offered around 80per point, I wouldn't worry at all.  I paid 82PP for a 100 point contract and the smaller the contract, the more expensive the PP cost.  So unless you really shot low...

How awesome is it that you can stop by TTS and get your paperwork!  And what prey tell is the gift basket???  Inquiring minds want to know what we're getting!?


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> It's funny, I keep watching for Ed to post that he passed ROFR, probably about as much as he checks his email.
> 
> Ed, I checked back to the big ROFR thread to compare your contract with others.  I'd say that unless you offered around 80per point, I wouldn't worry at all.  I paid 82PP for a 100 point contract and the smaller the contract, the more expensive the PP cost.  So unless you really shot low...
> 
> How awesome is it that you can stop by TTS and get your paperwork!  And what prey tell is the gift basket???  Inquiring minds want to know what we're getting!?


Tammy, thanks for the small heart attack. I did offer $80 a point. I didn't want to post it because for some weird reason I thought I would jinx myself. I know 80 is on the low side but I didn't know that when I offered and I saw other contracts that people were asking for 80 a point at the Boardwalk. Jerry at TTS told me at the time that he felt good it would pass ROFR because it was a clean contract with no banked points and I am paying all closing costs and maintenance fees. Now I wish I had went higher but by the time I realized that a couple of bucks higher and I would be all set it was too late and already in ROFR. I did see a couple that have passed basically exactly the same contract as mine so I don't know. Now you know why I have been so nerved up on if I will pass or not.


----------



## tammymacb

Opening mouth and inserting foot.. 

I still think you passed, though, and haven't found out.  I think it would be extremely ineffective to set closing dates for every contract that was sent in if 10% weren't going to happen.  That's lost earnings for the closing folks who make money per closing.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Opening mouth and inserting foot..
> 
> I still think you passed, though, and haven't found out.  I think it would be extremely ineffective to set closing dates for every contract that was sent in if 10% weren't going to happen.  That's lost earnings for the closing folks who make money per closing.


I hope your right. I see two "Magicdad" and "epcotwanderer" that have passed on almost identical contracts within the past few weeks. 
Then I see two "grumpynomore" and "mla973" that were ROFRed but there contracts were a little different "mla973" was only buying 50 points and from what I can tell Disney will go higher in price on ROFR on smaller point amounts, and "grumpynomore" was a couple of dollars higher but splitting the closing costs and it doesn't say anything about banked points or not. So I think your right it is on the edge it would have been worth it for stress relief if I had just gone $82 it's really not that much more money, I just didn't know this was going to be this way, live and learn.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning everyone!  

Ed - You should be fine!   Don't worry. (I know that's easier said than done.)  There are other contracts that passed that have more stuff than yours or are the same.  Winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!  I have faith! 

150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)

Try not to stress yourself out and let your mind play tricks on you.  As for your closing date, look at it this way, you might be able to just walk right over there and make your first reservation while your there on your trip!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I hope your right. I see two "Magicdad" and "epcotwanderer" that have passed on almost identical contracts within the past few weeks.
> Then I see two "grumpynomore" and "mla973" that were ROFRed but there contracts were a little different "mla973" was only buying 50 points and from what I can tell Disney will go higher in price on ROFR on smaller point amounts, and "grumpynomore" was a couple of dollars higher but splitting the closing costs and it doesn't say anything about banked points or not. So I think your right it is on the edge it would have been worth it for stress relief if I had just gone $82 it's really not that much more money, I just didn't know this was going to be this way, live and learn.



You can't really compare those to your contract.  The only one that you could really compare is the one from Mommacat.  The other ones are from almost a year ago.  When we were looking into buying, someone told me to ONLY look at the ones that were from the past 2-3 months.  So the older ones really don't give you an idea of how things are going.  Like I said before, I think you'll be fine.  And I'm right there with Tammy!  I keep checking to see if you've passed too!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> You can't really compare those to your contract.  The only one that you could really compare is the one from Mommacat.  The other ones are from almost a year ago.  When we were looking into buying, someone told me to ONLY look at the ones that were from the past 2-3 months.  So the older ones really don't give you an idea of how things are going.  Like I said before, I think you'll be fine.  And I'm right there with Tammy!  I keep checking to see if you've passed too!


Honestly, it may sound silly but besides my wife, who has also drank the cool-aid, there is nowhere or nobody else to sound off against. People on this thread especially Tammy and yourself have been great. Since you just passed you know what it is like to be constantly checking and hoping, I'm sure that the others waiting, even if they don't post a lot like the idea there are people out there that can empathize with them. I know that in the grand scheme of things this is really not all that important, but it is stressful none the less. So Thanks!


----------



## HolidayRoad

The new list now is: 


*Todays List 3/12/08*
tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Holidayroad - 

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo

*ROFR is a four letter word*.


----------



## tammymacb

Checking in on the thread.. 

Ed, how long till the trip?


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Checking in on the thread..



I was doing the same thing!  No news for anyone yet?  Don't fret!  I didn't get my e-mail until after 4pm.


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> I was doing the same thing!  No news for anyone yet?  Don't fret!  I didn't get my e-mail until after 4pm.


I can't help it, I'm fretting!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Checking in on the thread..
> 
> Ed, how long till the trip?


36 days 14 hours 17 minutes 45 seconds. This means that in 6 days we will go out to eat at the Rain forest Cafe because we do that kind of thing exactly 30 days out from going to WDW.


----------



## Laxmom

I'm rooting for you Ed!!  I don't have anything in ROFR....yet.  But I sure am hoping you all get good news and soon.  The wait is killing me and I am not the one buying points!!


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> I'm rooting for you Ed!!  I don't have anything in ROFR....yet.  But I sure am hoping you all get good news and soon.  The wait is killing me and I am not the one buying points!!




Same here! 

I'll be happy when all of our happy group is safe and sound and no longer in jeapordy of ROFR..

That is of course, until a 50 pt BCV or BWV contract with a June UY becomes available...


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Same here!
> 
> I'll be happy when all of our happy group is safe and sound and no longer in jeapordy of ROFR..
> 
> That is of course, until a 50 pt BCV or BWV contract with a June UY becomes available...



 I was thinking the same thing when I finished reading the sentence about no longer being jeopardy.  We're safe until the get another sip of the DVC Kool-Aid!!!!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I am checking in on you too Ed!!  I hope it is soon! 

OT- I can't believe our cruise is only 5 months away! I did not realize until I looked at LAXmom's ticker..


----------



## Laxmom

Yeah baby!  I've got to start counting and figure out when I can make my ressies!

I have a confession to make.  Don't flame me, guys.  But I am waiting on ROFR but not thru DVC.  We desperately want to get HHI every year, just the two of us.  The cheaper option was another hotel ts company.  (By half the cost) We made an offer and are waiting, waiting, waiting.  It now appears that they will use their 30 days and not respond thus waiving ROFR.  We only have until the 21st to get to that point.  Our offer was for asking price which was rediculously low.  I don't think it will pass.  If it doesn't, DVC is our next option.

So, even though I am not waiting DVC ROFR, you have made my wait more enjoyable by seeing you guys get your contracts approved.  I honestly don't know if I hope this one goes thru or not.  I guess I don't really care since DVC is my next option. Hope you don't mind me lurking here and sharing in your excitement.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Yeah baby!  I've got to start counting and figure out when I can make my ressies!
> 
> I have a confession to make.  Don't flame me, guys.  But I am waiting on ROFR but not thru DVC.  We desperately want to get HHI every year, just the two of us.  The cheaper option was another hotel ts company.  (By half the cost) We made an offer and are waiting, waiting, waiting.  It now appears that they will use their 30 days and not respond thus waiving ROFR.  We only have until the 21st to get to that point.  Our offer was for asking price which was rediculously low.  I don't think it will pass.  If it doesn't, DVC is our next option.
> 
> So, even though I am not waiting DVC ROFR, you have made my wait more enjoyable by seeing you guys get your contracts approved.  I honestly don't know if I hope this one goes thru or not.  I guess I don't really care since DVC is my next option. Hope you don't mind me lurking here and sharing in your excitement.



How dare you!   Just kidding!!!   Everyone who is going through this torture is welcome here!!!!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Yeah baby!  I've got to start counting and figure out when I can make my ressies!
> 
> I have a confession to make.  Don't flame me, guys.  But I am waiting on ROFR but not thru DVC.  We desperately want to get HHI every year, just the two of us.  The cheaper option was another hotel ts company.  (By half the cost) We made an offer and are waiting, waiting, waiting.  It now appears that they will use their 30 days and not respond thus waiving ROFR.  We only have until the 21st to get to that point.  Our offer was for asking price which was rediculously low.  I don't think it will pass.  If it doesn't, DVC is our next option.
> 
> So, even though I am not waiting DVC ROFR, you have made my wait more enjoyable by seeing you guys get your contracts approved.  I honestly don't know if I hope this one goes thru or not.  I guess I don't really care since DVC is my next option. Hope you don't mind me lurking here and sharing in your excitement.




GET OUT!  Just kidding.. I am not even waiting but this thread brings me back to the days when I was. You guys think you are waiting long... I put my offer in on Halloween and did not pass ROFR until January!!  There were closing problems too! I was not in the system until Jan 27th. So that should make you guys feel a little better . Anyway I own at HHI and I LOVE it.. but my disney addiction takes most of my points so I have only stayed in HH 1 night.. . I can't wait to get back there someday though..


----------



## Laxmom

OMG!  Do I feel better!  That must have been an excruciating wait!  Does DVC not include a clause in their contracts that limits their response time?  I guess I just thought they all did that.  I guess I hadn't really realized if they didn't because DVC seems to respond relatively quickly.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tammy check out this thread on TTS gift baskets!!!!
I thought you knew!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=22782866#post22782866&highlight=TTS+gift+basket


----------



## Chickkypoo

I found out who my contact at Timeshare Closing Services is today. That e-mail just taunted me even more! This is pure agony!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> OMG!  Do I feel better!  That must have been an excruciating wait!  Does DVC not include a clause in their contracts that limits their response time?  I guess I just thought they all did that.  I guess I hadn't really realized if they didn't because DVC seems to respond relatively quickly.



It is 30 buisness days.. not including Thanksgiving week .. Christmas week..etc. I had to back to my old posts to make sure but my dates were correct..


----------



## Rambler5678

Any room for another waiting member? The TSS submitted our offer for a 50 point VWL contract to ROFR for us on 3/3/08.


----------



## tammymacb

Welcome!  

We're always happy to see new folks on the list!

Ed, I had *NO IDEA * about the basket, I'll be picking one up in May and I bet Kristen will, too.  She bought from TTS and never got one either.  Thanks for that info!

Tomorrow is Friday!  We all know what happens on Friday!


----------



## Laxmom

dvcnewgirl said:


> It is 30 buisness days.. not including Thanksgiving week .. Christmas week..etc. I had to back to my old posts to make sure but my dates were correct..



Wow, that is the longest wait that I have heard of!  How did you keep your sanity? This thread is helping me! Tell me it was worth it!!  

Thanks, guys.  I guess ROFR is stressful no matter who it is with for your dream vacation spot!


----------



## llmurphy17

Laxmom said:


> I'm rooting for you Ed!!  I don't have anything in ROFR....yet.  But I sure am hoping you all get good news and soon.  The wait is killing me and I am not the one buying points!!



Ed wishing you all good luck- your wait is also making me very anxious- it actually takes my mind off my wait.  I hope your response happens soon.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We're always happy to see new folks on the list!
> 
> Ed, I had *NO IDEA * about the basket, I'll be picking one up in May and I bet Kristen will, too.  She bought from TTS and never got one either.  Thanks for that info!
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday!  We all know what happens on Friday!


I want to live in Tammy's world where they don't have Thursday's!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Rambler5678 said:


> Any room for another waiting member? The TSS submitted our offer for a 50 point VWL contract to ROFR for us on 3/3/08.


Yes you are on the list, welcome to our special little nightmare!


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Today's updated List 3/12/08*

tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Holidayroad 

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

?


----------



## HolidayRoad

HolidayRoad said:


> I want to live in Tammy's world where they don't have Thursday's!!!


Sorry Tammy, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## HolidayRoad

llmurphy17 said:


> Ed wishing you all good luck- your wait is also making me very anxious- it actually takes my mind off my wait.  I hope your response happens soon.


Thanks, I hope I don't add on too much stress. I really am rooting for all of you guys too! Nobody on this thread has been ROFRed (knock on wood).


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, I have a question for you Disney Wizards while waiting for ROFR.  I am browsing for a contract and I have come across contracts for, in particular, HHI that are listed for as little as $63 a point.  Do they actually think they are going to pass ROFR at that price?  I would think not.  I have never seen any numbers to support anything that low.  Is there more to this than I realize?  Are they trying to get ROFR'd just to get out of a contract quickly?  Just curious what you guys think.  I don't think I could go thru this more than once!

Which leads to a question.  How many tries have you made on other contracts to get thru ROFR before this one?


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Ok, I have a question for you Disney Wizards while waiting for ROFR.  I am browsing for a contract and I have come across contracts for, in particular, HHI that are listed for as little as $63 a point.  Do they actually think they are going to pass ROFR at that price?  I would think not.  I have never seen any numbers to support anything that low.  Is there more to this than I realize?  Are they trying to get ROFR'd just to get out of a contract quickly?  Just curious what you guys think.  I don't think I could go thru this more than once!
> 
> Which leads to a question.  How many tries have you made on other contracts to get thru ROFR before this one?




It all depends on the # of points if it is a full 150 point contract at 63 p/p I think it would pass( in my humble opinion ), but I do not think it would pass if it was a small contract. I got my contract on the first 
try.   I wish tomorrow was Friday too! 

BTW- Do you think I should be offended that my wonderful sister ( Tammy) said I should change my name from dvcnewgirl to dvc old hag?


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

It's really early and I can't sleep.  So, here I am.  

Ed, I think it was wishful thinking today was Friday.  I'm working an extra day today.  I usually work Fri-Sun...So any go-back-to-work day is automatically Friday..

My contract went through ROFR on the first attempt.  We'll see about the second.. 

Kristen, I think the new name would be very fitting!


----------



## Laxmom

Sounds like something my sister would say to me!


----------



## HolidayRoad

??????? ?????? ??????? ???????


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> ??????? ?????? ??????? ???????



I was just wondering the same thing.   Has anyone tried to either call or e-mail to find out?


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> I was just wondering the same thing.   Has anyone tried to either call or e-mail to find out?


My wife says I'm not allowed to call until tomorrow because she's afraid that TTS will take out a restraining order on me. I Emailed Nancy a couple of days ago and she had heard nothing so...Now, tomorrow I'm allowed to call TTS, so what time do think is a good time to call? I'm thinking about 5:30am.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> My wife says I'm not allowed to call until tomorrow because she's afraid that TTS will take out a restraining order on me. I Emailed Nancy a couple of days ago and she had heard nothing so...Now, tomorrow I'm allowed to call TTS, so what time do think is a good time to call? I'm thinking about 5:30am.



But did she say you couldn't e-mail TTS??? JK!!  Don't want to get you in trouble.   If someone is there at 5:30am, then you are golden!!!


----------



## monami7

This is our update.  I posted on the got through ROFR thread.  We had to cancel our offer. The contract was mis represented by the seller. The points were not right. they had a vacation planned and did not inform the agent. Disney caught it at the last minute!
Now we are back to step 1 with a great contract!
We are submitting to Disney hopefully tomorrow.
WE NEED SOME PIXIE DUST!!! 
It is frustrating.  But the contract we are hoping for now is really good.  Also we had our doubts about the Dec. use year on the previous contract so I guess we will look at this as a sign.  


240pts SSR (JUN) $80, 240 06' banked, 240 07' banked, all of '08. Buyer pays closing


----------



## disneymotherof3

monami7 said:


> This is our update.  I posted on the got through ROFR thread.  We had to cancel our offer. The contract was mis represented by the seller. The points were not right. they had a vacation planned and did not inform the agent. Disney caught it at the last minute!
> Now we are back to step 1 with a great contract!
> We are submitting to Disney hopefully tomorrow.
> WE NEED SOME PIXIE DUST!!!
> It is frustrating.  But the contract we are hoping for now is really good.  Also we had our doubts about the Dec. use year on the previous contract so I guess we will look at this as a sign.
> 
> 
> 240pts SSR (JUN) $80, 240 06' banked, 240 07' banked, all of '08. Buyer pays closing


 
Thanks for posting this here.  That is messed up!  I know we all have been looking out for each other.  We "Waiting for ROFRers" have to stick together, even if some of us have already passed.  We're not through this thing yet!  Like I said in the other thread, things like this happen for a reason!   Here's hoping that this contract goes through! 

BTW, who was the previous contract with?  TTS?


----------



## dizney4us

HolidayRoad said:


> ??????? ?????? ??????? ???????



Nothing yet, still waiting anxiously!


----------



## tink'smom2B

Since they botched the contract # and it was sent back to ROFR again on 3/6, does that mean that I will count the days from 3/6 or from 2/26? That extra week isn't fair!! This is like waiting in the ninth month of pregnancy


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> This is our update.  I posted on the got through ROFR thread.  We had to cancel our offer. The contract was mis represented by the seller. The points were not right. they had a vacation planned and did not inform the agent. Disney caught it at the last minute!
> Now we are back to step 1 with a great contract!
> We are submitting to Disney hopefully tomorrow.
> WE NEED SOME PIXIE DUST!!!
> It is frustrating.  But the contract we are hoping for now is really good.  Also we had our doubts about the Dec. use year on the previous contract so I guess we will look at this as a sign.
> 
> 
> 240pts SSR (JUN) $80, 240 06' banked, 240 07' banked, all of '08. Buyer pays closing


That's awful! I really hope the contract your in now is the one that's meant to be, I'm sure it is. I can't believe people do this to other people. This also gives me another thing to add to the list of stuff to worry about!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I talked my wife into letting me call a day early  . I was told that they receive a "batch" in yesterday, however mine was not among them. He told me that the past couple of months were very busy and Disney is trying to get caught up. He also told me that I should hear by the 21st. The 21st is eight hundred thousand years away but I guess I have no choice but to come on here and constantly post stuff for at least another week. For those remaining in the support group, if you read this post I did say they received a BATCH yesterday if I were you I would be calling before I finished this post, good luck .


----------



## tammymacb

No mass of " I passed ROFR's " on the main thread.  Of course, the day I found out I passed ROFR, I too had been told to "be patient".   

Tomorrow's Friday....


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Today's updated List 3/13/08 - No Changes* 

tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Holidayroad 

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo

 * ROFR is a four letter word*.


----------



## Laxmom

I'm there with ya, Ed.  Our 30 days is up on the 21st.  At this point, we believe the ts company is going to let that expire rather than come out and waive ROFR.  There are times when the wait is managable and other times I want to bite my nails to the quick.  Another week of this is really depressing.

Monami, I am truly sorry about your first contract but really pumped about the new one.  That is a great find!!

Good luck everyone!  Here's hoping tomorrow is your lucky day!!


----------



## llmurphy17

monami7 said:


> This is our update.  I posted on the got through ROFR thread.  We had to cancel our offer. The contract was mis represented by the seller. The points were not right. they had a vacation planned and did not inform the agent. Disney caught it at the last minute!
> Now we are back to step 1 with a great contract!
> We are submitting to Disney hopefully tomorrow.
> WE NEED SOME PIXIE DUST!!!
> It is frustrating.  But the contract we are hoping for now is really good.  Also we had our doubts about the Dec. use year on the previous contract so I guess we will look at this as a sign.
> 
> 
> 240pts SSR (JUN) $80, 240 06' banked, 240 07' banked, all of '08. Buyer pays closing



Sorry about your contract but I always feel that things do happen for a reason so being able to find a contract with a Dec. use year is definitely meant to be.  Good Luck.


----------



## llmurphy17

As far as my contract I found out today that everything is in order, my deposit was received and an escrow was set up, and my loan was approved.  So the only thing left is Disney saying OK. Here's wishing


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!    Happy Friday.

Question for the day- Does the 2042 UY bother you and would  you extend if given the same opportunity as given to OKW owners?

My answer, it doesn't bother me.  I'll be almost 70 when it expires so for me it's not a big deal at all.

Good luck with the new contract.  I hope you can use/rent your 2006 points.  That would be a shame.  But, all your 2007-2008 is awesome!

So far absolutely no go on a June UY small contract from any of the resalers..We'll see how that goes.

Well, another day at work.. Hope it turns into a great day for you all!


----------



## monami7

We only considered SSR and AKL because the 12 years really does bother us.  As DH says I will only be a Great Grandma by then!  He can't see me giving up Disney yet!
Heidi


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Question for the day- Does the 2042 UY bother you and would  you extend if given the same opportunity as given to OKW owners?



It bothers me when I look at how much my points cost per remaining year on my contract compared to how much somebody buying AKV is paying per remaining year on their contract.  The SSR and AKV resorts are definitely a much better deal when you look at the per year cost of the points.

This was a big decision for me in deciding between buying in at BWV or SSR or AKV.  In the end BWV won out because I wanted the location and the ability to book the SV rooms there at the 11 month window.  I must admit that the SSR contracts selling on resale with more remaining years for the same or less money then I paid for BWV were very tempting.

I won't live long enough to use all the years left on my contract as it is so I probably wouldn't extend my contract.  I'm hoping that somebody looking to buy in cheaply would want to buy my small contract with less years left on it than a more expensive contract with 50 years left on it so that it wouldn't matter if I extended my contract.

I would be more likely to spend money on a small KTR add on instead.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!    Happy Friday.
> 
> Question for the day- Does the 2042 UY bother you and would  you extend if given the same opportunity as given to OKW owners?
> 
> My answer, it doesn't bother me.  I'll be almost 70 when it expires so for me it's not a big deal at all.
> 
> Good luck with the new contract.  I hope you can use/rent your 2006 points.  That would be a shame.  But, all your 2007-2008 is awesome!
> 
> So far absolutely no go on a June UY small contract from any of the resalers..We'll see how that goes.
> 
> Well, another day at work.. Hope it turns into a great day for you all!


Good Morning Tammy, my answer is: when my wife and I made the decision to take the plunge, it was length of contract vs Location and since I will, hopefully, have the next 34 years or so to figure out what I'm going to do in 2042, so we went for location. I would definitely try to add on years if they offered like they did at OKW. Does any one know what the offer was to extend the years at OKW?

Thanks for responding to my other post about BWV vs BCV it really helped!


----------



## tink'smom2B

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!    Happy Friday.
> 
> Question for the day- Does the 2042 UY bother you and would  you extend if given the same opportunity as given to OKW owners?
> 
> My answer, it doesn't bother me.  I'll be almost 70 when it expires so for me it's not a big deal at all.
> 
> Good luck with the new contract.  I hope you can use/rent your 2006 points.  That would be a shame.  But, all your 2007-2008 is awesome!
> 
> So far absolutely no go on a June UY small contract from any of the resalers..We'll see how that goes.
> 
> Well, another day at work.. Hope it turns into a great day for you all!




My thoughts were definitely on location. After vacationing for the last 15 years in WDW, my memories are all in the MK and Epcot. So, we chose VWL and BCV. I think you should always buy where you want to stay. But, as soon as we signed the contract for BCV, I read on the boards that there will be a DVC at the Contemporary Resort. That kind of made me stop and think, where will I want to stay. I know if they put one in the Polynesian Resort, I'm buying for sure!!!


----------



## dizney4us

Good morning!  The lesser years does bother me a little, but we do already own @ SSR, so we figured by 2042 we may be ready to be done with 1 set of MF's.... but maybe not?  If they offer an extension, we'd probably take it.  We love BWV enough, that we didn't let the lesser years get in the way.  But it is strange that Disney charges $104 PP on the DVC's with less time? If we pass ROFR, I'll feel like we got some price reduction d/t the lesser years, especially since Disney is now charging the $104.  Hopefully we'll all get some good news today, good luck everyone!


----------



## snowbunny

I thought everything would go quickly once passed ROFR (2/19)...still waiting for estoppel before I can close


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!    Happy Friday.
> 
> Question for the day- Does the 2042 UY bother you and would  you extend if given the same opportunity as given to OKW owners?
> 
> My answer, it doesn't bother me.  I'll be almost 70 when it expires so for me it's not a big deal at all.



Well since our contract is for OKW, and apparently the seller already denied the extention, there's not much we can do right now.  Once we're all done, we've talked about it, but aren't really sure.  We're in our early 30's so for us, another 15 years would be nice, especially for our children and grandchildren.  

On another note, I just got an e-mail from Nancy saying that she is waiting for the estoppel to be provided and then she can send us our closing paperwork.


----------



## Escape Artist

Hi Everybody!   

Good to see you all again.  I hope at least some of you are getting great news today!  Per my last message, I'm sure I posted around page 2 or so of this thread, but I'm not going to worry about it now.  I did see some other replies on the same day as my last post that were displayed in really strange threads, so who knows?     Whatever...

So, here are the dates I had:  

1/23 placed offer with TSS, offer accepted
1/24 we sent docs, deposit; deal sent to ROFR
2/ 1 passed ROFR, opened escrow
2/28 received closing docs, est close date 3/13
3/11 notified by TSS that we closed escrow   

With a level of patience not generally known to me, I waited until today (3/14) to call Member Services and see if we were in the system. The good news:  I got right thru the voicemail tree with less than a minute wait time, and the lady on the other end was very nice and helpful.  The bad news: the system has no idea who I am.  She suggested I try again on Monday.    I hope I get my first *real* (non-rental) reservation then!

That'll be about 8 weeks from "offer" to "able to make a reservation," which was hard to wait out day by day, but I thought it was pretty good turnaround time overall.  (With all our modern computers, can't they speed this stuff up more?)  I never got an email about a gift basket!?!

monami7, I was really sad to hear what happened with your contract, but it reempasized to me why we go thru all these steps.  Imagine how distressing it would have been if you'd closed on it!  I'm thrilled you found an even better one to buy.  I had some buyers' remorse after we agreed on our deal (I should have gotten a more loaded contract for the money, and probably a different use year), but ours went thru and I'm okay with it now.  (I know, easy to say on this end of the deal.   )  But you're the 2nd person I've heard of whose contract didn't go thru, and they ended up with a better deal.  I know I learned a lot as we went thru this, and I'll do an even better job on selecting our next one!

Good vibes to everyone here...   I hope you *all* get great news soon!

Sue in Texas


----------



## HolidayRoad

I got a call from Nancy, maybe the greatest person in the world, a few minutes ago WE PASSED they waived ROFR.     
I can't believe it I'm am so pumped right now! My wife thinks I'm completely insane. O.K. here's what happened; my DW and I are in the car   and talking about how after yesterdays conversation with the folks at TTS that we should know in a week at the latest. Just then my cellphone rings, I don't recognize the phone number, I answer it anyway and it's Nancy she tells me that Disney has waived their ROFR and then she said some other stuff I was too excited to pay attention, something about title search or estoppel anyway she we should close on April 18th, the day we are leaving for WDW. So I thank her profusely hang up the phone and tell my wife, I figure she should know about this too. Then I announce to my wife "I have to call Tammy and Cheryl and let them know". My wife starts to laugh at me because as you are aware I don't have your numbers  but I was so excited I kind of lost it for a minute!


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Today's updated List 3/14/08 *
tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo

I really hope I'm not the only one who got good news today!

*ROFR is a four letter word. *


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I got a call from Nancy, maybe the greatest person in the world, a few minutes ago WE PASSED they waived ROFR.
> I can't believe it I'm am so pumped right now! My wife thinks I'm completely insane. O.K. here's what happened; my DW and I are in the car   and talking about how after yesterdays conversation with the folks at TTS that we should know in a week at the latest. Just then my cellphone rings, I don't recognize the phone number, I answer it anyway and it's Nancy she tells me that Disney has waived their ROFR and then she said some other stuff I was too excited to pay attention, something about title search or estoppel anyway she we should close on April 18th, the day we are leaving for WDW. So I thank her profusely hang up the phone and tell my wife, I figure she should know about this too. Then I announce to my wife "I have to call Tammy and Cheryl and let them know". My wife starts to laugh at me because as you are aware I don't have your numbers  but I was so excited I kind of lost it for a minute!




   You are frickin' hilarious!!!!!    

CONGRATULATIONS ED!!!!!!  WOO HOO!!!!!!!           I knew something good had happened when I looked at my e-mail and saw that there were 2 new posts.....1 for the other RORF thread and 1 for our thread.  I'm soooo happy for you and your family!  I told you something good was going to happen this week! 

Nancy was probably telling you that either they had already done the title search and it was clean or they still needed to do it.  As for the estoppel, she was probably telling you that she was waiting on it.  

I still can't get over the fact that you told your wife you had to call Tammy and I!   That cracks me up!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Does any one know what the offer was to extend the years at OKW?



I forgot to answer your question from earlier.  If you extended by, I think, the end of Feb., then you paid $15 p/p.  Now it's $25 p/p, I believe.  

CONGRATS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> I got a call from Nancy, maybe the greatest person in the world, a few minutes ago WE PASSED they waived ROFR.



Congratulations Ed!!  Good for you!!  You must be special to have gotten a phone call.  All we got was an email.

Sounds like your closing will be a few days before ours.  We have to wait for the current owners to get back from their trip on April 20th before we can close.  When are you planning to take your first trip home?


----------



## Laxmom

Alright Ed!!!!  I am so excited for you!!  I was really hoping today was your day!!


----------



## llmurphy17

YEAH!!!   CONGRATULATIONS Ed !!!


----------



## tink6137130

HolidayRoad said:


> I got a call from Nancy, maybe the greatest person in the world, a few minutes ago WE PASSED they waived ROFR.
> I can't believe it I'm am so pumped right now! My wife thinks I'm completely insane. O.K. here's what happened; my DW and I are in the car   and talking about how after yesterdays conversation with the folks at TTS that we should know in a week at the latest. Just then my cellphone rings, I don't recognize the phone number, I answer it anyway and it's Nancy she tells me that Disney has waived their ROFR and then she said some other stuff I was too excited to pay attention, something about title search or estoppel anyway she we should close on April 18th, the day we are leaving for WDW. So I thank her profusely hang up the phone and tell my wife, I figure she should know about this too. Then I announce to my wife "I have to call Tammy and Cheryl and let them know". My wife starts to laugh at me because as you are aware I don't have your numbers  but I was so excited I kind of lost it for a minute!



Congratulations!!!   

I'm also waiting on "estoppels" ...whatever that is


----------



## monami7

Ed,
Congratulations!   

Sue,
Thanks for your kind words,
We are actually happy it worked out this way.  We really feel looking back that we weren't comfortable with the last contract.  Mostly with the use year, and it was almost as it I was waiting/hoping?  for something to go wrong from the beginning.  We are so excited about this contract though.  I am just praying that it goes through ROFR quickly!  And we get in the system.  That is the hard part.  Starting the wait over again.  I was hoping to book our next trip for January in a few weeks.  Now it will be May before that happens.  

On a side note it has given me more time to think about where I want us to stay.  What do you guys think.  It will be DD (2) DD (3) DH and I.  We were thinking of going home to SSR but are now thinking BCV or BWV would be great too.  Lilly is super into Playhouse Disney right now so I figured we would be able to spend extra time at MGM and DH and I  LOVE Epcot so it might be nice.  But we did want to try SSR.  Silly I know they all look great!  By the way all 5 of us are going in 5 weeks so it is not our first trip!  Alexei is my step daughter so she won't be able to go in January.   Eventually we will go to all the DVC's. The plan is to go every January hitting a different one each time.  So far we have been to AKV and OKW.  

Anyone have an opinion?

I am trying to occupy my time waiting now.......


----------



## tammymacb

Ed!! Finally!  Just home from work and checked the thread!  I'm so happy for you!

Hope others had a great Friday, too!


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> Congratulations Ed!!  Good for you!!  You must be special to have gotten a phone call.  All we got was an email.
> 
> Sounds like your closing will be a few days before ours.  We have to wait for the current owners to get back from their trip on April 20th before we can close.  When are you planning to take your first trip home?


Thanks, I don't know if "special" is the right word. Pain in the "back side" may be closer to the truth. I think I got a call so I wouldn't bother them any more. I still haven't gotten any notification from TTS just Nancy who is handling the closing. As for my first trip home I'm actually leaving for WDW in 34 days 7 hours 2 minutes and 22 seconds but I'm staying at the swan. I will however visit my new "Home" while there and as soon as I get everything I need I will be setting up my first trip "Home".


----------



## tammymacb

OK, Ed, since you're the first one with a trip planned you have a mission:

Report back what will be in our gift baskets!  I can't wait to hear!

I'm so glad you passed..


----------



## Escape Artist

HolidayRoad said:


> I got a call from Nancy, maybe the greatest person in the world, a few minutes ago WE PASSED they waived ROFR. ...



Yahoo!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!   Woo Hoo!!!!!!

So here's my question for the rest of you:  what are you going to do when you hit the next big milestone (ROFL, close)?  

I hadn't planned it this way, but when we closed, I didn't tell anybody but you guys!!!  I wanted to do something special, but we had a busy evening that night, so I never told any of them, not even my dh!  The next night the kids and I picked him up at work to go out to dinner at Macaroni Grill, and when the wine came, I handed him a printout of the email from Jason at TSS.  So we were all set to toast our vacations for the next 35 years!!!

It was such fun!  

Sue in Texas


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK, Ed, since you're the first one with a trip planned you have a mission:
> 
> Report back what will be in our gift baskets!  I can't wait to hear!
> 
> I'm so glad you passed..


O.K. You got it! From snooping around on the other threads they sound pretty good. I'm supposed to close on the 18th and I'll be driving right by TTS on the 19th so I'll be stopping in! I am still so pumped.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Thanks Laxmom! I am so psyched right now! I've been searching EBay for BWV stuff I can't wait until the 18th, closing date and the day we head to WDW!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

llmurphy17 said:


> YEAH!!!   CONGRATULATIONS Ed !!!


Thanks! Your passing soon, I tell you it's like a giant weight lifted off when you get the through ROFR, now the most "dangerous" part is over. I want to keep the string of nobody getting ROFRed going. Monami7 is the only one whose contract didn't go through but she wasn't ROFRed and it seems like the new contract is an improvement! So lets keep this lucky Thread rolling!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink6137130 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I'm also waiting on "estoppels" ...whatever that is


Thanks! now we just have to form a "Waiting for estoppels" group! or a "what the heck is estoppel" group.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Escape Artist said:


> Yahoo!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!   Woo Hoo!!!!!!
> 
> So here's my question for the rest of you:  what are you going to do when you hit the next big milestone (ROFL, close)?
> 
> I hadn't planned it this way, but when we closed, I didn't tell anybody but you guys!!!  I wanted to do something special, but we had a busy evening that night, so I never told any of them, not even my dh!  The next night the kids and I picked him up at work to go out to dinner at Macaroni Grill, and when the wine came, I handed him a printout of the email from Jason at TSS.  So we were all set to toast our vacations for the next 35 years!!!
> 
> It was such fun!
> 
> Sue in Texas


Thanks, and to answer your question: I will be driving to WDW on the day we close so I figure, first I will stop over at TTS and make sure we closed and then when we get to the Swan, where we are staying, I will take the wife and kids on that first night over in front of the boardwalk and watch the fireworks from Illuminations and get a couple of drinks give my wife a big kiss and toast our next 35 or so vacations!


----------



## tink'smom2B

Congratulations Ed!!! Hope the next 34 days fly by and everything is smooth sailing from here on in!!  The best is yet to come!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> I forgot to answer your question from earlier.  If you extended by, I think, the end of Feb., then you paid $15 p/p.  Now it's $25 p/p, I believe.
> 
> CONGRATS AGAIN!!!!!


Thanks, I can't believe it's over, my wife can't stop laughing at me, from "the incident" earlier in the car. I have a funny feeling I may not live this one down for a while. She keeps asking me if I called Tammy and Cheryl yet and then laughing and laughing. That's O.K. I passed ROFR! so nothing could really bother me now. Besides if the roles were reversed I would have a lot of fun at her expense so...


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink'smom2B said:


> Congratulations Ed!!! Hope the next 34 days fly by and everything is smooth sailing from here on in!!  The best is yet to come!


Thanks, your not far behind, your on the lucky thread, You'll be passing soon!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Thanks, I can't believe it's over, my wife can't stop laughing at me, from "the incident" earlier in the car. I have a funny feeling I may not live this one down for a while. She keeps asking me if I called Tammy and Cheryl yet and then laughing and laughing. That's O.K. I passed ROFR! so nothing could really bother me now. Besides if the roles were reversed I would have a lot of fun at her expense so...



I still can't believe that you said that!!!     Everytime I read about it, I crack up laughing!  Isn't it funny how you get to "know" people on here?   I'm just glad that we all have each other to talk to and lean on.  Who else would understand our craziness???


----------



## kmhollis28

Hi Everyone,

We put a contract in last weekend on SSR. It went to ROFR on 3/10 so we're trying to be patient. Hopefully we'll hear something soon! Congrats to everyone has gotten through!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

kmhollis28 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We put a contract in last weekend on SSR. It went to ROFR on 3/10 so we're trying to be patient. Hopefully we'll hear something soon! Congrats to everyone has gotten through!



Good Luck and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Laxmom

I just got to tell you guys how much I am enjoying this thread!  I am so excited for all of you that it has taken my mind off of my own wait!  I am living vicariously thru you;  someday I desperately want to own DVC and have since we toured 6 years ago.  I guess, in a way, you all are educating me for future reference!   I am anxious to see how the rest of your stories work out and what the heck estopple(s) is/are.


----------



## HolidayRoad

kmhollis28, you can take my place on the list, I give it up gladly (for now).

Today's updated List 3/15/08

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo


*ROFR is a four letter word. *


----------



## Escape Artist

monami7 said:


> On a side note it has given me more time to think about where I want us to stay.  What do you guys think.  It will be DD (2) DD (3) DH and I.  ...
> By the way all 5 of us are going in 5 weeks so it is not our first trip!  Alexei is my step daughter so she won't be able to go in January.   Eventually we will go to all the DVC's. The plan is to go every January hitting a different one each time.  So far we have been to AKV and OKW.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion? ...



Well, I don't have an opinion on *where* (since I haven't actually been to a DVC resort yet  ), but I have advice on when!!!

While you have little ones, go as often as you can during the school year.  I *really* miss the trips we used to take in early December, before my older kids got big enough that it was a problem to take them out of school.  In late elementary school, it's a pain.  In middle school, they start to rebel about missing school.  In high school, it's impossible!  And by college--three years from now for us--my dd will be gone!!!

Those toddler/preschool/early elementary school trips to Disney (for us, Disneyland) are so precious. Enjoy as many as you can, while you can!   

Sue in Texas
...with two real teenagers, and we even have a teenage dog!...


----------



## Escape Artist

HolidayRoad said:


> ...I will be driving to WDW on the day we close so I figure, first I will stop over at TTS and make sure we closed and then when we get to the Swan, where we are staying, I will take the wife and kids on that first night over in front of the boardwalk and watch the fireworks from Illuminations and get a couple of drinks give my wife a big kiss and toast our next 35 or so vacations!



That sounds so sweet and romantic!!!!  What a lucky wife you have!   

Congratulations again, and enjoy!!!

Sue in Texas


----------



## Metsoskil

Just signed a contract this morning, and we agreed on $77.50 per point on a 60 point contract at OKW.  I figure we're near the bottom of what would pass ROFR - please accept us into the support group.  We really want this contract!  The sellers were only asking $73 per point, but we offered more because we really wanted to get through.


----------



## Metsoskil

Double post.  Oops!


----------



## Escape Artist

Metsoskil said:


> Just signed a contract this morning, and we agreed on $77.50 per point on a 60 point contract at OKW.  I figure we're near the bottom of what would pass ROFR - please accept us into the support group.  We really want this contract!  The sellers were only asking $73 per point, but we offered more because we really wanted to get through.



Wow, I'm curious whether that will go thru.  Was it a loaded contract?

For you, I hope it does!!!!!   

Sue in Texas
...paid $80 on 100 OKW points, passed ROFR 2/1


----------



## monami7

Escape Artist said:


> Well, I don't have an opinion on *where* (since I haven't actually been to a DVC resort yet  ), but I have advice on when!!!
> 
> While you have little ones, go as often as you can during the school year.  I *really* miss the trips we used to take in early December, before my older kids got big enough that it was a problem to take them out of school.  In late elementary school, it's a pain.  In middle school, they start to rebel about missing school.  In high school, it's impossible!  And by college--three years from now for us--my dd will be gone!!!
> 
> Those toddler/preschool/early elementary school trips to Disney (for us, Disneyland) are so precious. Enjoy as many as you can, while you can!
> 
> Sue in Texas
> ...with two real teenagers, and we even have a teenage dog!...



My parents always took us out of school too as kids.  We plan on going in Jan as long as we can get away with it.  We don't mind taking them out.  We have friends who teach at the school here and they say that as long as you do the work it really isn't a big deal.  It would only be once a year.  As they get older i.e. Junior high , high school.  It really would be more difficult though.  I guess we will cross that bridge when we get to it.

Heidi


----------



## HolidayRoad

Metsoskil said:


> Just signed a contract this morning, and we agreed on $77.50 per point on a 60 point contract at OKW.  I figure we're near the bottom of what would pass ROFR - please accept us into the support group.  We really want this contract!  The sellers were only asking $73 per point, but we offered more because we really wanted to get through.


Congratulations on the contract, your on the list, now starts the most fun part of buying resale ROFR!!!
Today's updated List 3/15/08 2:20pm EST

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> I just got to tell you guys how much I am enjoying this thread!  I am so excited for all of you that it has taken my mind off of my own wait!  I am living vicariously thru you;  someday I desperately want to own DVC and have since we toured 6 years ago.  I guess, in a way, you all are educating me for future reference!   I am anxious to see how the rest of your stories work out and what the heck estopple(s) is/are.



Glad we can all help each other out! 



Metsoskil said:


> Just signed a contract this morning, and we agreed on $77.50 per point on a 60 point contract at OKW.  I figure we're near the bottom of what would pass ROFR - please accept us into the support group.  We really want this contract!  The sellers were only asking $73 per point, but we offered more because we really wanted to get through.



Good luck!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Evening Sunshines!  

I overslept this morning and had to run off to work without posting.

Good luck to our new "waiters", I'm sure I'll probably be on the list again in the near future..


----------



## Metsoskil

We really want to use the contract we're buying to "go home" in August.  We're booked at the POP for 3 nights now, and we want to stay in a studio for 4 with our points with the DDP.  It's been about 10 hours since we faxed back our signed contract, and DW and I have already had about 8 ROFR discussions.  These next few weeks are going to be rough.  (We've also had about 4 discussions about where we want to add on, even though we have no idea where that money is coming from).  

Also, for Escape Artist, it was not a loaded contract.  April UY, 60 pts coming this year and next.   We really wanted an April or June UY since we tend to travel in Aug. because we are both teachers.  We also really want to go down the week after Thanksgiving in the next few years for MVMCP and the parks decked out for the holidays.  We have the advantage of both having the Monday after Thanksgiving off school (it's the first day of deer hunting season - yes, we live in the boonies  )


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

I'm at work again.  Hoping my day goes quickly.

For those still in ROFR, it won't be much longer... 

For those who have passed...So far, no closing paperwork here.  Can't be long now!


----------



## colonialtinker

Add me in on waiting for OKW ROFR.  Sent contract off Friday.


----------



## Metsoskil

colonialtinker said:


> Add me in on waiting for OKW ROFR.  Sent contract off Friday.



How many points are you buying?  Good Luck!


----------



## colonialtinker

Metsoskil said:


> How many points are you buying?  Good Luck!



60 points with October UY.  Hopefully everything will go smoothly.


----------



## Metsoskil

We faxed our paperwork in on Sat. morning.  It'll be interesting to see who gets their ROFR decision back first.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome colonialtinker!  

*Updated list 3/16/2008 *

Colonialtinker

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Dizney4us

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

How is everyone today?  I've got to get to the bank today and deposit the $$ so that I can send off the certified bank check when my closing papers get here!   

Here's the question of the day.  My DS and I have been discussing the owners lockers.  I drive ( 6 hrs from home ) my Element.  I throw whatever I need in the back and I'm not an overpacker anyway.  I bet the owners lockers would be convenient to those who flew, though.

I would like to bring a few things like a blender   for frozen marguaritas.  

How about you all?? Fly ?  Drive?  Owners locker?  Whatcha bringing? ( besides clothes )


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Good Luck  Colonialtinker and Metsoskil!

As for the question of the day we fly. But we do a huge stop at Wal-Mart for water, soda, snacks, and breakfast items. I do not cook on vacation but we usually do get the dining plan and it kills me to waste a snack credit on a soda or water so we pack a little cooler to bring to the parks with us, with soda water and snacks for the kiddos and we use our snack credits for breakfast items or things we just HAVE TO HAVE!


----------



## Metsoskil

We drive every summer, and Disney is only about 1/2 of our 3 week trip.  My DW's father and stepmother live in the panhandle, so we spend a few days with him in Orlando, not usually in the parks (although this year we are doing DHS with them), and my grandparents live in Boca, so we get down there for a few days.  We load up the minivan.  DD4 and DS2 each have their own 12x12x12 crate with toys that they picked out.  We place the crates between the seats in the car so they can reach them while we're driving and then take them into each place we stop.  I need to have my own blanket, so that comes in a plastic zipped bag.  We do a Sam's club run before leaving so we have mini-boxes of cereal, oatmeal, breakfast bars, easy mac, and a case of H2O. 

Actually, we find it easier to pack the van for 3 weeks in FL including Disney, than our 2 weeks at the beach earlier in the summer.  Although, the beach house already has a blender, which is convinient for the margaritas.  

If we pass ROFR and become members, I can see trips where we fly down for a long weekend once or twice a year in the future.  It's about a 18 hour drive for us, and that makes it tough to do a trip during the school year without flying.  We really want to bring the kids down the week after Thanksgiving sometime to go to MVMCP.  DW and I were down at Christmas/NYE week in 1999 before we were married, and that started our Disney obsession.  We want the kids to be able to experience the holidays down there.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> How is everyone today?  I've got to get to the bank today and deposit the $$ so that I can send off the certified bank check when my closing papers get here!
> 
> Here's the question of the day.  My DS and I have been discussing the owners lockers.  I drive ( 6 hrs from home ) my Element.  I throw whatever I need in the back and I'm not an overpacker anyway.  I bet the owners lockers would be convenient to those who flew, though.
> 
> I would like to bring a few things like a blender   for frozen marguaritas.
> 
> How about you all?? Fly ?  Drive?  Owners locker?  Whatcha bringing? ( besides clothes )


Good morning Tammy,
   As for us, we drive. It's just a short hop , skip and a jump from Massachusetts to WDW. Mostly my fault, I have a slight issue with flying or as I like to call it, "riding the flaming cylinder of death". I know it's a dumb fear but it's there. I have thought about doing "Owners locker" anyway, be able to store some stuff in there and not worry about bringing it, sunblock, mugs, flatware, first aid kit, air mattress, etc. Save some room for the drive down.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning everyone!  I'm ready for the 'ROFR Passes" to come flooding in!  

As for Tammy's question, we're planning on driving down in August.  For 5 of us to fly, it can get pretty expensive.  If we can get a really good DING fare through Southwest, then we might fly.  But as of right now, we're planning on driving.  I don't think that we're going to get an owner's locker.  From what I've heard, they're pretty expensive and I don't think that we really need one.  If we were going to be down there several times a year then it might be worth it.  But for us, it will probably be once, MAYBE twice a year.  Some of the stuff we're planning on bringing with us is water, breakfast stuff and maybe we'll get some stuff for sandwiches or quick snacks while we're in the room.  We're planning on doing the DDP so that takes care of most of our food.  

Hope we get some good news this week!


----------



## disneymotherof3

I was just rereading some of the posts.  Ed's posts regarding those still waiting to see if they passed gave me an idea.  How about a "waiting to close" list?  I'll get it started.

*As of 3/17/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!  *

I think that's it.  If I missed anyone, I'm very sorry.  Just post it and I'll add you in.


----------



## Metsoskil

I can't wait to make it to that list!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Metsoskil said:


> I can't wait to make it to that list!



I can't wait to add you to the list!!


----------



## monami7

We fly.  We pack a suitcase about half full of breakfast items and that is about all we eat in the room.  We like to eat out either CS or try the restaurants.  It makes it feel like vacation.
Heidi
I don't know that an owners locker would make sense for us.  We really only go once a year.


----------



## monami7

Metsoskil said:


> I can't wait to make it to that list!



me either.  I feel like I was skipped!   

Oh well it will all work out in the end.


----------



## disneymotherof3

monami7 said:


> me either.  I feel like I was skipped!



Awww.   That is sad.  Don't worry....your day will come!   Like my mother used to say...Patience is a virtue!  Obviously she's never bought into DVC!


----------



## Beavertails Queen

I am still on the waiting to close list with the others =)


----------



## disneymotherof3

Beavertails Queen said:


> I am still on the waiting to close list with the others =)



Sorry.  I knew I forgot someone.  I add you to the list!

*As of 3/17/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen


*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## icouldlivethere

My answer to the question of the day is we plan on doing a combination of flying and driving.  It's about a 1200 mile drive from here in Michigan to Disney World.  We'll probably drive during autumn and spring trips and fly during winter trips to avoid snowy and icy road conditions.

I plan on getting AP's and going once at the end of the year, once in winter or spring and then again at the end of the following year before my AP expires so I can get 3 trips out of an AP.  Then we won't go again for a year and start the whole process over again.

I have an idea for tomorrow's question of the day.  I would love to know once everybody closes and gets in the system when they plan to take their first trip home on points.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Oops..I forgot to say we probably won't get an owner's locker at this time.  I may change my mind after we've made a few trips down there.  I think that's the kind of thing that you may come to appreciate after hauling stuff back and forth a few times.


----------



## minniekissedme

I've been lurking on this thread for a few weeks now and feel a kinship with all of you. My wife and I have a purchase agreement on a SSR resale and have kept quiet about it since we did it. No one knows...kids, parents, friends, nobody. I think HolidayRoad (I'll ask permission to call him Ed) previously posted a thought about jinking his offer and I felt the same way. So rather than joining this thread...I lurked and lurked and lurked.

I know what all of you have been going thru and have enjoyed my time lurking, feeling that even though you had no idea I was here you shared in my trials and tribulations like I have in yours. I hope this doesn't offend any of you whatsoever.  I was just really nervous about what we think is an unbelievable contract that I didn't want to blow it it any manner. (there needs to be a sweating bullets smilie)

I've followed your timelines for submitting offers, waiving of ROFR (I too believe it to be a four letter word) and knew my day was coming.

At 12:09 today, I got the email...Great News on your DVC resale!!!!!!!!!       I'm jumping out of my skin right about now and hope you permit me to share my excitement with you. 

We are purchasing 350 points in two contracts, 200 points and 150 points. June UY, 342 banked '07 points and 350 coming in June. The '07 points were just banked through these negotiations, too!!!! We pay closing and '08 fees...all for $78 per point! We went thru "she who cannot be named" for the simple reason it was a great contract that we targeted.

So add me to the waiting to close list...closing date is April 4th. Hope it stays that way...I'm now going to Southwest.com to look for flights for a trip home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wishing all of you the magic of Disney...
bob


----------



## disneymotherof3

icouldlivethere said:


> I have an idea for tomorrow's question of the day.  I would love to know once everybody closes and gets in the system when they plan to take their first trip home on points.



Can I answer early?  We're planning on making our first trip home to OKW in August.  We're planning on taking my mom and step-dad with us for their anniversary.  We're planning on going for 9 days (they'll only be there for 5 days).  I can't wait!!  I hope this closing stuff goes quickly and we can get into the system.  I'm so anxious to make our first reservation!


----------



## Metsoskil

icouldlivethere said:


> I have an idea for tomorrow's question of the day.  I would love to know once everybody closes and gets in the system when they plan to take their first trip home on points.



I'll answer early, too.  I'm hoping to get a studio somewhere in mid August.  We're booked at the POP for 3 days now, but I'm hoping to stay for 4 with points.  We also will be at the BWV for 5 days, but we've already rented points for that stay.  Going through the rental process got us thinking, "Hey, we should just buy in and use our own points!"  I've never seen DW get so excited over anything before as she did over buying into DVC, and she says that she's never seen me so liberal with our savings (I'm usually a tightwad).


----------



## disneymotherof3

minniekissedme said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for a few weeks now and feel a kinship with all of you. My wife and I have a purchase agreement on a SSR resale and have kept quiet about it since we did it. No one knows...kids, parents, friends, nobody. I think HolidayRoad (I'll ask permission to call him Ed) previously posted a thought about jinking his offer and I felt the same way. So rather than joining this thread...I lurked and lurked and lurked.
> 
> I know what all of you have been going thru and have enjoyed my time lurking, feeling that even though you had no idea I was here you shared in my trials and tribulations like I have in yours. I hope this doesn't offend any of you whatsoever.  I was just really nervous about what we think is an unbelievable contract that I didn't want to blow it it any manner. (there needs to be a sweating bullets smilie)
> 
> I've followed your timelines for submitting offers, waiving of ROFR (I too believe it to be a four letter word) and knew my day was coming.
> 
> At 12:09 today, I got the email...Great News on your DVC resale!!!!!!!!!       I'm jumping out of my skin right about now and hope you permit me to share my excitement with you.
> 
> We are purchasing 350 points in two contracts, 200 points and 150 points. June UY, 350 banked '07 points and 350 coming in June. The '07 points were just banked through these negotiations, too!!!! We pay closing and '08 fees...all for $78 per point! We went thru "she who cannot be named" for the simple reason it was a great contract that we targeted.
> 
> So add me to the waiting to close list...closing date is April 4th. Hope it stays that way...I'm now going to Southwest.com to look for flights for a trip home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wishing all of you the magic of Disney...
> bob





  and congratulations!!!!!  I'm glad that we've all been of some help to everyone!  I will definitely add you to the list!  Don't be a stranger!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for a few weeks now and feel a kinship with all of you. My wife and I have a purchase agreement on a SSR resale and have kept quiet about it since we did it. No one knows...kids, parents, friends, nobody. I think HolidayRoad (I'll ask permission to call him Ed) previously posted a thought about jinking his offer and I felt the same way. So rather than joining this thread...I lurked and lurked and lurked.
> 
> I know what all of you have been going thru and have enjoyed my time lurking, feeling that even though you had no idea I was here you shared in my trials and tribulations like I have in yours. I hope this doesn't offend any of you whatsoever.  I was just really nervous about what we think is an unbelievable contract that I didn't want to blow it it any manner. (there needs to be a sweating bullets smilie)
> 
> I've followed your timelines for submitting offers, waiving of ROFR (I too believe it to be a four letter word) and knew my day was coming.
> 
> At 12:09 today, I got the email...Great News on your DVC resale!!!!!!!!!       I'm jumping out of my skin right about now and hope you permit me to share my excitement with you.
> 
> We are purchasing 350 points in two contracts, 200 points and 150 points. June UY, 350 banked '07 points and 350 coming in June. The '07 points were just banked through these negotiations, too!!!! We pay closing and '08 fees...all for $78 per point! We went thru "she who cannot be named" for the simple reason it was a great contract that we targeted.
> 
> So add me to the waiting to close list...closing date is April 4th. Hope it stays that way...I'm now going to Southwest.com to look for flights for a trip home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wishing all of you the magic of Disney...
> bob


I will vouch for minniekissedme for he is a fellow member of the *Dis Dads Club*! Disneymotherof3's your husband is also a member of this most distinguished club. So I hope you agree to add him to your list!

Congratulations again, I say again because I also gave you a congrats over on the Dis Dads Club board! I was wondering why you hadn't joined us over here when I read your post, now I know!


----------



## minniekissedme

Thanks! I'm going nuts...my wife was at lunch when I got the news. It's pretty wild how I feel right now...almost forgot to put dinner on! Then I'd be in big trouble!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Updated again!  I'll update this all day long if it means that more people are passing! 


*As of 3/17/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme


*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## tink'smom2B

So, it's been three weeks since we signed our original papers, but only 1 1/2 weeks since they corrected the contract and resubmitted it. I think we should have been moved up in the line!! Anyway, I'm so happy for all of you who are on your way to closing. I can't wait until I'm on that list! I check my email way too often and jump when the phone rings. Maybe only a few more days until I hear some happy news!! Meanwhile, I'm just waiting................


----------



## tink'smom2B

Answer for todays question...... We will probably fly. We drove from Milwaukee to Orlando 13 times. It's way too long (about 2 days) and I'm tired of the traffic. If we buy our plane tickets 360 days in advance they are cheaper. So, I spend most of the year dreaming and planning our trips.
A locker would be a big help to us!!!


----------



## tink'smom2B

Now for tomorrow's question in advance..... We already booked a vacation around Thanksgiving. I couldn't get all the days I wanted, so I paid cash to hold the room. If the waitlist doesn't come through, we'll still have a room to stay in. Or, if we get our points in time, I can book part of the trip at BCV. So, we will be in VWL (or BCV) from Thanksgiving to Dec. 2. It's our 30th wedding anniversary!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I just thought I'd let those "ROFR Waiters" know, I found out on Friday I passed ROFR from the closing person. I have still not heard word one from TTS on our passing and I called them every week on the matter  , I'm going to see how long it takes for them to Email me as they promised to do. I say this because just because you haven't heard doesn't mean you haven't passed yet. You may want to call.


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. I just got home check my Email and I did get an Email today from the TTS saying I made it through ROFR they also had a link to this forum, the other thread on ROFR, saying you might want to post it here! So I guess it takes a weekend.


----------



## dizney4us

Me too!  We passed ROFR   Very excited that we will own @ BWV, now we'll be on the waiting to close list


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I just thought I'd let those "ROFR Waiters" know, I found out on Friday I passed ROFR from the closing person. I have still not heard word one from TTS on our passing and I called them every week on the matter  , I'm going to see how long it takes for them to Email me as they promised to do. I say this because just because you haven't heard doesn't mean you haven't passed yet. You may want to call.



I agree.  The same thing happened to me.  I found out from our closing person.  



HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. I just got home check my Email and I did get an Email today from the TTS saying I made it through ROFR they also had a link to this forum, the other thread on ROFR, saying you might want to post it here! So I guess it takes a weekend.



Isn't it funny how they have a link to the other thread?


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations Dizney4us!!!!!  You've been added!  

*As of 3/17/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*

Like I said before, I'll update this list all day long!!!


----------



## Metsoskil

It seems like most of you who bought resales on this thread went through TTS.  Did anyone go through anyone else?  We had contacted a few different places including TTS, but the contract that fit us best popped up through **********.  We had intended to go with TTS since we had heard such good things.  So far, I have to say that Jaki at ********** has been awesome.

Congrats to all that passed today.  It seems from this thread and the other ROFR thread that DVC was busy over the weekend making decisions.  It's getting lonly on the "Waiting to Pass List."  I too, have "Waiting to Close" envy, even though it's only been two days.  I'm sure when I get to that list, though, I'll have "Already Closed" envy, and then Addonitis after that.  Eventually I guess I'll owe Disney my first born, kidney, and the mineral rights to my property, but at least I'll be happy about it.  After all, isn't that the real magic of Disney - How they can take your money and make you feel great about it.


----------



## Rambler5678

YEA..... I passed ROFR today. We are now proud owners at VWL.


----------



## tammymacb

Hey everybody!  I'm so glad we had such an eventful day for ROFR's!  

Ed, I can't believe it took so long for you to hear...well, at least you know.  Minniekissed me, AWESOME contract(s).  I wish I'd bought more points all at once.

For tomorrow's question, I'm going to BWV in May.  Haven't been able to book with my own points yet, but I did borrow from Kristen and I'll pay her back.


----------



## monami7

Metsoskil said:


> It seems like most of you who bought resales on this thread went through TTS.  Did anyone go through anyone else?  We had contacted a few different places including TTS, but the contract that fit us best popped up through **********.  We had intended to go with TTS since we had heard such good things.  So far, I have to say that Jaki at ********** has been awesome.
> 
> Congrats to all that passed today.  It seems from this thread and the other ROFR thread that DVC was busy over the weekend making decisions.  It's getting lonly on the "Waiting to Pass List."  I too, have "Waiting to Close" envy, even though it's only been two days.  I'm sure when I get to that list, though, I'll have "Already Closed" envy, and then Addonitis after that.  Eventually I guess I'll owe Disney my first born, kidney, and the mineral rights to my property, but at least I'll be happy about it.  After all, isn't that the real magic of Disney - How they can take your money and make you feel great about it.



We went through another company.  One that I can't name here.  We have used them before too.  We really like the girl who does it.  She felt awful about what happened.  I wasn't her fault at all.  The woman didn't tell her and it wasn't on the DVC sheet that was faxed over or anything.  

I am here waiting with you though.  Hopefully it will be a short wait!
Heidi


----------



## miksilver

Contact has been signed, money sent in and now I am waiting to pass ROFR.  I never realized it was such a big deal until I came across this thread  !

Here's wishing you all waiting the best


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Congratulations to Dizney4us off one list and onto another!
Updated list 3/17/2008 *
Colonialtinker

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Sorry


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> I agree.  The same thing happened to me.  I found out from our closing person.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they have a link to the other thread?


I know, I like that thread but I'm partial to this one and therefore a little protective. I think I will Email her back and thank her for letting me know. If I happen to mention this thread and how awesome it is maybe they will start to include it in their Emails. Then Tammy will be truly famous! Someone on here has to let us know if it's included in the next ROFR Email! I'm going to do it right now!


DONE!


----------



## Chickkypoo

Congratulations to everyone who passed! 

Mine was submitted the same day as others who passed today, so I should hopefully be hearing something soon!


----------



## llmurphy17

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> How is everyone today? I've got to get to the bank today and deposit the $$ so that I can send off the certified bank check when my closing papers get here!
> 
> Here's the question of the day. My DS and I have been discussing the owners lockers. I drive ( 6 hrs from home ) my Element. I throw whatever I need in the back and I'm not an overpacker anyway. I bet the owners lockers would be convenient to those who flew, though.
> 
> I would like to bring a few things like a blender  for frozen marguaritas.
> 
> How about you all?? Fly ? Drive? Owners locker? Whatcha bringing? ( besides clothes )


 


Well being from New York we fly to WDW. We just started using the owner's lockers during our last trip in Dec. 07. (One of the main things to remember is to write down a list of what you left  ) Knowing that I have my owner's lockers waiting for me makes packing less stressful. With 3 kids there was alot to pack and since they are young my dh and I were in charge of carrying all the bags.  

The items I left in the locker were water diapers, vests for pool, shampoo, conditioner, soap, laundry detergent, fabric softner, bath toys, wipes, crayons, coloring books, mickey hats, extra bath towel, 2 coffee mugs, coffee, filters, bubble bath, creams, advil, shaving cream, pretzels (not opened), salt and pepper.

Mostly the heavy items so I can pack lightly for the plane.  

If I get HHI  we would probably just pack these items in the car and drive to HHI.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Contract was signed by both parties late on the March 13th, so would assume it was submitted 3/14.  BWV, 100 pts, $83 ppt.100 '07 and 100 '08.  I hope I don't jinx myself by posting, but as I said in my first post on the ROFO listing thread, I have been a lurker and benefited from everyone's posts over the past couple of years.  Just found this thread yesterday though.

With regard to **********, I also planned on using the TTS.  Original contract got sold before I could put in an offer.  Worked out for the best, as DW agreed to an extra 20 pts for this one. So far I have been happy, and others on the boards have good things to say also.


----------



## minniekissedme

Metsoskil said:


> It seems like most of you who bought resales on this thread went through TTS.  Did anyone go through anyone else?



We went thru another because as Tammy noted in her congrats to me...it is an AWESOME contract...  

One thing I've learned from the boss in 20 years together is the value of doing my homework. She started this whole process and knew much more than I did. Upon our return from WDW and our tour of DVC this past Feb, I got hooked on the boards and worked to catch up my knowledge level with hers. We spoke with three different companies, watched the pass/fail thread, saw what was available and jumped.

I still have a hard time believing that Disney didn't snatch this up...but it was all about the contract. We were in no hurry...we would have found another contract if this was gobbled up and would have gone thru this hell again until it worked. Thank God I don't have to!!!

And honestly...even though I was only lurking here this thread helped get me thru the wait. I didn't start to get nervous until I saw others that submitted the same time as us had passed and I hadn't heard anything.  

But I'll remember St Patty's day '08 at 12:09 like I remember the birth of my kids  or at least I hope I do!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

sorry...wanted to check out how I look with an SSR signature!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

This thread has taken on quite the life of its own!  How awesome is that!  I was so nervous waiting to make ROFR, I'm glad it's making ROFR a little better for other folks.  ( And I have a blast hearing from the awesome posters on this thread  )

Wow, Goofydad, I'm impressed with your contract.  I wish I'd been able to find one with banked points like that.  I *LOVE* BWV !  

I watch every day for my add on, and so far nada.  But this time, I'm in no hurry...

Minniekissed me..I'm still in awe of your contract also.  And SS looks beautiful.  My sister may chime in, she's stayed there a few times and just loves it!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Wow...I see lots of you answered my question early.  

I want my first trip home to be in early December when the Christmas decorations are up so that my first trip home will also be my first trip seeing the Christmas decorations.  I just hope everybody leaves me a studio.  I'm hoping my points get in the system before the 7 month window opens up that way even if there is not studio availability I can get on the wait list for my home resort before the 7 month window opens.  Then at the 7 month window I can check studio availability at another resort.


----------



## tammymacb

I was at Disney from Dec 1-6 this year at BWV and it was stunning.  It was my all time favorite trip ( I've gone at least 25 times ) and that's when I decided to buy my own DVC.  You're gonna love it!


----------



## Metsoskil

icouldlivethere said:


> Wow...I see lots of you answered my question early.
> 
> I want my first trip home to be in early December when the Christmas decorations are up so that my first trip home will also be my first trip seeing the Christmas decorations.  I just hope everybody leaves me a studio.  I'm hoping my points get in the system before the 7 month window opens up that way even if there is not studio availability I can get on the wait list for my home resort before the 7 month window opens.  Then at the 7 month window I can check studio availability at another resort.



DW and I were at WDW in late Dec '99 through New Years and it was incredible.  That's when we got hooked on Disney, and when we brought our kids down for the first time last Aug., we knew we wanted a DVC. Chrtistmas time is just awesome down there!  We really want to do a trip the week after Thanksgiving one of these years for the low crowds and MVMCP. My father owns a 3 BR lock-off at Star Island in Kissemmee for Christmas week, but I like the flexibility of DVC and would rather be on-site.  Plus, that week is just crazy crowded.  We may, however go down this Christmas because school break is a little longer, and we could drive it and maybe take a few personal days after NY to extend it.


----------



## minniekissedme

icouldlivethere said:


> I have an idea for tomorrow's question of the day.  I would love to know once everybody closes and gets in the system when they plan to take their first trip home on points.



Our contract had 342 '07 points that until a week ago were going to either be used or lost. Rather than lose points we decided to look into going before the vanished June 1 and were in the process of trying to escape for the Memorial Day weekend.  May not be "home" but we're planning on hitting the road!   

Then we got word from our agent that the seller was able to bank those '07 points under a one time Disney thing...something about never banking before or whatever...our agent was the one that came up with this. So now we'd need to borrow '08 points to go for Mem Day OR we'll have a ton of points to blow come June 1.    

Sooooo...first trip home could be Jan/Feb '08 when we really enjoy going. Our past MO has been more spontaneous trips so this 11 month planning will take some getting used to.

Hopefully I have all the answers on 4/4/08 when we're scheduled to close!


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> My answer to the question of the day is we plan on doing a combination of flying and driving.  It's about a 1200 mile drive from here in Michigan to Disney World.  We'll probably drive during autumn and spring trips and fly during winter trips to avoid snowy and icy road conditions.
> 
> I plan on getting AP's and going once at the end of the year, once in winter or spring and then again at the end of the following year before my AP expires so I can get 3 trips out of an AP.  Then we won't go again for a year and start the whole process over again.
> 
> I have an idea for tomorrow's question of the day.  I would love to know once everybody closes and gets in the system when they plan to take their first trip home on points.


For me my first trip "Home" is next April, where I'm actually going to stay in my new home. I'm leaving for WDW in 30 days 19 hours 27 minutes and 25 seconds but I'm staying at the Swan. We made these plans months before we decide to take the plunge into DVC. So I'm going to bank my points from this year and that will give 300 points to play with for next April. The plan right now is to transfer some over and get a MK View Tower room at the Cont for a couple of days, then switch over to our home resort at BWV with Boardwalk view for the rest of the week. To me that would be an unbelievable first trip "Home". Limit the buses to just AK. Watch Wishes from our hotel room. Walk home after Illuminations and Fantasmic. ºoº


----------



## monami7

We are leaving to go Home with our previous DVC contract that we are now selling (HH) in 1 Month.  This current contract that we are waiting on we are planning to go HOME with January 25h to the 31st!  I am wishing for BWV or SSR 1 BR.  I can't wait to book!!!!  I found out this morning that we didn't get submitted to Disney until yesterday.  MORE WAITING!!! That trip is going to be quite the blessing!!!!


----------



## gingermouse17

My first DVC vacation was at BWV and it was great.  My first trip home will not be until Oct.  before then we are staying at BCV.  I hope I love my home resort because BWV was great and I know I am going to like BCV.  We are also staying concierge in Oct. so that should help.  So far talking with concierge has been a very fun experience.  They are going to book all my ADR's, Shows, and parade tickets.  So far so good      But I still think my first trip as a dvc member will never be forgotten.


----------



## gingermouse17

My contract that I am waiting on we don't plan to use until next July.  So I will just bank the 2008 and 2009 points.  I figured I would give my DH a disney break so he could relax and play golf.     We can also drive to HHI so that will hopefully be nice. (with 3 kids  )


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Hi there, 

I am new to this thread and like you am on pins and needles waiting to hear about my ROFR. I was surfing the web looking for info when I stumbled on the accepted thread and asked about this one.  

I am trying for OKW - does anyone know about how long it generally takes? Mine was sent in on Feb 27 and I am so anxious to hear that I am driving my self crazy  

I will be a new member and am hoping that we get through. How do they determine the cost of a point - any clues


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to this thread and like you am on pins and needles waiting to hear about my ROFR. I was surfing the web looking for info when I stumbled on the accepted thread and asked about this one.
> 
> I am trying for OKW - does anyone know about how long it generally takes? Mine was sent in on Feb 27 and I am so anxious to hear that I am driving my self crazy
> 
> I will be a new member and am hoping that we get through. How do they determine the cost of a point - any clues


Call the broker, you should have probably heard by now. Good luck! I will add you to the list.


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Updated list 3/18/2008 *

Tigger & Eeyore

Colonialtinker

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Metsoskil said:


> Just signed a contract this morning, and we agreed on $77.50 per point on a 60 point contract at OKW.  I figure we're near the bottom of what would pass ROFR - please accept us into the support group.  We really want this contract!  The sellers were only asking $73 per point, but we offered more because we really wanted to get through.



I am also going for OKW too. My offer (averaged with closing and dues) worked out to $88 a point for 80 points. Are you going through the TTS?


----------



## Metsoskil

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Are you going through the TTS?



No, we had originally planned to go through TTS, but a contract that we liked came up with **********.  We really wanted an April or June UY, and wanted the total price w/ closing to be under $5000.  We figured we'd be looking at a 50 pt contract for that, but found a 60 pt, April UY contract at $73 per point through them.  We originally offered the $73 per point, but then after doing a little research were worried it may not pass ROFR, so we upped the offer a bit.  We're a couple hundred over $5000 total now, but it's still in our budget.  

Ideally, we'd like to add on a 25 contract at OKW to make it 85 points there, and get a 100 point contract at AKV.  In the last few days, DW and I either talk about whether we'll pass ROFR, where to add on after we're in, or our ADRs for our August trip.  I'm really hoping to use my own points for the August trip!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Metsoskil said:


> No, we had originally planned to go through TTS, but a contract that we liked came up with **********.  We really wanted an April or June UY, and wanted the total price w/ closing to be under $5000.  We figured we'd be looking at a 50 pt contract for that, but found a 60 pt, April UY contract at $73 per point through them.  We originally offered the $73 per point, but then after doing a little research were worried it may not pass ROFR, so we upped the offer a bit.  We're a couple hundred over $5000 total now, but it's still in our budget.
> 
> Ideally, we'd like to add on a 25 contract at OKW to make it 85 points there, and get a 100 point contract at AKV.  In the last few days, DW and I either talk about whether we'll pass ROFR, where to add on after we're in, or our ADRs for our August trip.  I'm really hoping to use my own points for the August trip!




Pixie dust heading your way. I think they emailed me the contract you put your bid on but it was after I had already entered into a contract with TTS - I am going for an 80 point with 48 carryover and hope to use my own points for a January trip. That is a great deal and I hope it goes through. The one I got was higher then I wanted but with 6 in the family I almost think I will need to look for another 25 after we are 'hopefully' approved  

I hope to hear really soon. I will give it exactly 2 weeks, which is Thursday and then I will email them. Waiting is so hard! I am so anxious and checking email all of the time.  even at work


----------



## tammymacb

Welcome new "waiters".  So far I can tell you that once you pass ROFR, the waiting continues... 

No paperwork yet.

So, on the front of my additional contract.  I called another DVC broker today ( I'm watching 3 different sites waiting for the right contract) anyhoo this broker told me that I may want to consider a UY within 2 months of my original UY.  Meaning, I'm June so consider April and Aug..   I'm not sure what all the implications would be but I know I'd have different contract #s.  I would, however, be able to book all my Ressies at BWV within the 11mo contract.

So, now I need to scratch my head and consider it.  Can't do it from Disney ( BWW ) if I bought a different UY, I'd have to buy another 160 points..


----------



## HolidayRoad

Well as we all have found out, you get through ROFR any day of the week but Friday seems to be the most active. The list is getting long, I know good news is coming soon!  

*Updated list 3/18/2008 *

Tigger & Eeyore

Colonialtinker

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Rambler5678

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Rambler5678

We passed ROFR yesterday. Were now proud owners at VWL. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Metsoskil

Rambler5678 said:


> We passed ROFR yesterday. Were now proud owners at VWL. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Congrats


----------



## lmhall2000

What is ROFR?

Tara


----------



## tammymacb

lmhall2000 said:


> What is ROFR?
> 
> Tara



Disney has a right of first refusal on all resale contracts.  They can buy back ( at the contracted price ) any resale contract that is available on the secondary market.  

From the time of signing a contract, Disney has 30 days to exercise ROFR.


----------



## tammymacb

Rambler, Congrats!  VWL is a very pretty place...


----------



## disneymotherof3

to all of our new "members"!!!!  You'll get a ton of support and have a ton of laughs too!  Hopefully we'll start getting a flood of good news soon!!

Congratulations to Rambler5678 for passing!    

As for those who are waiting to close, hang in there.  This will all soon be over with.  


*As of 3/18/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678


*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## minniekissedme

Rambler5678 said:


> We passed ROFR yesterday. Were now proud owners at VWL. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Congratulations  Wasn't it fun!?!?


----------



## GoofyDad13

Not on the list, so does that mean I passed ROFR?   It has only been a couple of days, but I am going nuts!  Don't want to tell the kids until we are passed  ROFR, and DW just humors me.  

I think somone should inform Disney what a drain on produtivity in the workplace this is?


----------



## minniekissedme

Looks like HolidayRoad didn't catch your first post and I'm sure he'll catch you and you'll become "official."  

Good luck as you wait...most ROFR's seem to be on a 2 1/2 week wait at this point. We submitted on 2/27 and found out yesterday.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Finally a whole day off!  Unfortunately my plans involve this -  AND this- 

OK- question of the day ( You all already know my answer   )  If you plan on adding on, when do you plan on doing it?

Will you buy your home resort, or add a second?

Will you try to buy directly from Disney ( at the hight point price ) or will you be back on this thread waiting for another ROFR?

My answers-I plan on adding another 50 points soon.  My first choice is more BWV but I'd be intersted in BCV also.

I'll end up on a waiting list for both, resale AND secondary market.  So, I'm not actually planning on *having* the points soon.


----------



## tink'smom2B

Rambler5678 said:


> We passed ROFR yesterday. Were now proud owners at VWL. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 
 Congratulations! You will love your VWL home. We own points there too. Last year we stayed at all the villas, and I still loved my "home" the best. We decided to buy more points at BCV though, because of it's proximity to the other side of the "world". We are going home in November and I can't wait!! Congratulations again


----------



## tink'smom2B

Do you think they hold the contracts and only pass them once a month?? I'm sure this is a busy time of year for Disney but the waiting is terrible! DH says we will just buy another contract.  That would mean more waiting


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> OK- question of the day ( You all already know my answer   )  If you plan on adding on, when do you plan on doing it?
> 
> Will you buy your home resort, or add a second?



I plan on adding another 350 before noon today...I so enjoyed the "waiting for ROFR process that I'm ready to take the plunge again.  I think I'll go for the new DVC MOON resort. Might get a little more sun there to keep my tan going... 

Do I detect a little sarcasm?? Since we shot for the moon on this first one I don't think an addonitis will be affecting me for some time. IF I couldn't get DVC MOON, I think I would try for BW or BC...just to be closer to the environmental prototype community of tomorrow.


----------



## minniekissedme

tink'smom2B said:


> Do you think they hold the contracts and only pass them once a month?? I'm sure this is a busy time of year for Disney but the waiting is terrible! DH says we will just buy another contract.  That would mean more waiting




Just following this thread shows that isn't the case. I followed the others happiness and knew mine was coming. HolidayRoad and I submitted on the same day and he got his I think Friday and mine was Monday. So it sure appears that they take them as they get them.


----------



## Metsoskil

We will probably add on 100 points at AKV directly from Disney in about a year, and keep our eyes open for a 25-30 point contract at OKW with an April UY resale.  The plan is to make sure the finances are squared away so that next year's tax return isn't needed elsewhere.  I figure I'll be 69 when my OKW contract is up, and I don't need to pay a premium for the extra years there if I've got the other contract at AKV which will take me until I'm 80+.  We'll probably pick up the OKW resale within the next year.  

With both those contracts we've got enough for a 1 bedroom for about a week at each place if we bank every other year - 1 year at AKV, the next at OKW or somewhere else.  With the OKW contract, I figure we'll book 11 mo. out at OKW near the HH if we can get it, and then at 7 mo. see if there's somewhere else open that we'd want to try.  We really liked OKW when we stayed there, but we'd like to try other places.  

I'd probably have a harder time choosing between AKV and VWL if it wasn't for the difference in when the contracts end.

Until that all happens, though, it's studios for us.


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> OK- question of the day ( You all already know my answer   )  If you plan on adding on, when do you plan on doing it?



I will wait until KTR is done and try and convince my DH that we need a small add on there.  If I was going to do an add on at another resort I would watch for just the right contract on the resale market and be back on this thread waiting for another ROFR.


----------



## tink'smom2B

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Finally a whole day off! Unfortunately my plans involve this - AND this-
> 
> OK- question of the day ( You all already know my answer  ) If you plan on adding on, when do you plan on doing it?
> 
> Will you buy your home resort, or add a second?
> 
> Will you try to buy directly from Disney ( at the hight point price ) or will you be back on this thread waiting for another ROFR?
> 
> My answers-I plan on adding another 50 points soon. My first choice is more BWV but I'd be intersted in BCV also.
> 
> I'll end up on a waiting list for both, resale AND secondary market. So, I'm not actually planning on *having* the points soon.


 
We will definitely add on again if they open DVC in the Polynesian. Maybe even when they open the Contemporary Resort. I don't really like the contemporary style, but I could never beat it's location! We just love the MK resorts! I would buy direct from Disney for a small point contract. I think we will bank and borrow to take different vacations on different years. Do you have to be on a waiting list to get the 50 point contracts at the TSS? They always seem to be sold out before they show up on the website.


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> Not on the list, so does that mean I passed ROFR?   It has only been a couple of days, but I am going nuts!  Don't want to tell the kids until we are passed  ROFR, and DW just humors me.
> 
> I think somone should inform Disney what a drain on produtivity in the workplace this is?


I have failed you and I am sorry. I don't know how this has happened! I will add you to the list immediately, there's enough stress with ROFR and now this injustice perpetrated by me. You are not only on the list but I will try to make it extra special in some way.


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Congratulations to Rambler5678, now on the the next list!
Welcome to the ROFR nightmare GoofyDad13!
Updated list 3/19/2008 *

Colonialtinker

Tigger & Eeyore

 *GoofyDad13*

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17

Chickkypoo


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## minniekissedme

Part of the reason that we considered DVC is that we need the room of at least a one bedroom. We have the fifth wheel, me, DW, DS11 (today is his birthday and we haven't told the kiddies yet), DD8, DS6. DW and I grow them big and the little guy likely is close to outgrowing the POR trundle bed. So we'll get a nicer accommodation with more space and we have the points to do it. 

Now if I were one of the eight girls from Morgantown that hit the $275 large powerball....I might be Kingdom Tower!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Finally a whole day off!  Unfortunately my plans involve this -  AND this-
> 
> OK- question of the day ( You all already know my answer   )  If you plan on adding on, when do you plan on doing it?
> 
> Will you buy your home resort, or add a second?
> 
> Will you try to buy directly from Disney ( at the hight point price ) or will you be back on this thread waiting for another ROFR?
> 
> My answers-I plan on adding another 50 points soon.  My first choice is more BWV but I'd be intersted in BCV also.
> 
> I'll end up on a waiting list for both, resale AND secondary market.  So, I'm not actually planning on *having* the points soon.


For me I wanted to add on about an hour and a half after my offer was accepted. I think I would like to add on at BWV preferably with the same UY so I would just have a more points at the same place. I have been trying to figure out the advantage of having 50 or so points at another resort where I would need way more points to stay there so I couldn't book until 7 months out anyway but then I start to think that it may be fun to own in different resorts, kind of like collecting them. 
   Not to get off the subject but is anyone else running into this? You tell someone, lets say at work, that you bought into DVC and of coarse they say "whats that?" So you say it's A timeshare in WDW. They ask you what week you got and now you have to explain the entire points system for an hour during which time they have lost interest and your stuck in this little uncomfortable time space continuum thingy where you have to finish the explanation and they let you finish because they asked you to begin with. Now at this point they come up with something brilliant like oh, my cousin has one of those timeshare things in Disney, so you say really? what resort. They say something like "I'm not sure of the name but it's right outside of Orlando, it's really nice". So now you realize you have just spent a portion of your life explaining DVC to a coffee mug and you can never get that time back. Just curious or am I alone?


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Not to get off the subject but is anyone else running into this? You tell someone, lets say at work, that you bought into DVC and of coarse they say "whats that?"



I know I've seen another thread about this or another "the secret life of Disney" that speaks to your post so it isn't uncommon. We still haven't told anyone what we've done. My wife likes to be more private about stuff than me. Most people I talk with about Disney aren't people that consider going every year so I don't believe they "understand" how we feel about it and how much we enjoy WDW. And that's cool...stay away! More room for me!! 

Frankly, I'm not sure I understand the allure of the timeshare thing the way timeshare owners do. I mean, you go to the same place the same time. Granted it's usually a nice location but I'm not sure there's one Caribbean Beach I want to stay at every year. There are too many to experience.

At least here you can stay in different resorts in and out of Disney, experience over 100 restaurants, the parks, other attractions, there's stuff to do here...

To each his own...and I own (or really soon will) at SSR!


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> For me I wanted to add on about an hour and a half after my offer was accepted. I think I would like to add on at BWV preferably with the same UY so I would just have a more points at the same place. I have been trying to figure out the advantage of having 50 or so points at another resort where I would need way more points to stay there so I couldn't book until 7 months out anyway but then I start to think that it may be fun to own in different resorts, kind of like collecting them.
> Not to get off the subject but is anyone else running into this? You tell someone, lets say at work, that you bought into DVC and of coarse they say "whats that?" So you say it's A timeshare in WDW. They ask you what week you got and now you have to explain the entire points system for an hour during which time they have lost interest and your stuck in this little uncomfortable time space continuum thingy where you have to finish the explanation and they let you finish because they asked you to begin with. Now at this point they come up with something brilliant like oh, my cousin has one of those timeshare things in Disney, so you say really? what resort. They say something like "I'm not sure of the name but it's right outside of Orlando, it's really nice". So now you realize you have just spent a portion of your life explaining DVC to a coffee mug and you can never get that time back. Just curious or am I alone?



 

However, I'm in a good spot right now.  A few of the doctors I work with have young kids and are interested in buying.  Hopefully there will be bonus' in my future!  

I'm with you, Ed, on the UY thing.  After talking to ****(?) and he told me to consider April and Aug UY's also, it miiiiiiignt work, if I thought about it a lot.  I just don't think I want to think that hard..


----------



## Laxmom

Well, I'm back.  I've been reading but had nothing to post....until yesterday.  (remember waiting ROFR from one of the other guys?) Our submission got lost.   Seems the person that was doing the job and accepted our "presentation of ROFR" is now no longer with the company.  When agent called, no one had assumed her responsibilities.  That is why we haven't heard anything.  Agent told them that this contract would go through on Friday - the end of the 30 day time that they had to respond - with or without their ok since we have the paper stating that they accepted our contract which started the clock a tickin'.  Nice.  So, they could still ROFR me before Fri.

Wouldn't have had this with DVC!  DOH! 

Anyway, congrats to all the new contractees and all the soon to be owners!


----------



## tammymacb

Oh, that stinks! I'm sorry you're having all this stress.  Hopefully you'll be done soon..


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> Looks like HolidayRoad didn't catch your first post and I'm sure he'll catch you and you'll become "official."
> 
> Good luck as you wait...most ROFR's seem to be on a 2 1/2 week wait at this point. We submitted on 2/27 and found out yesterday.



 OH, I hope I hear today. What time did they notify you. We submitted on the 28th  I am so anxious!!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> OH, I hope I hear today. What time did they notify you. We submitted on the 28th  I am so anxious!!!!!



Our went to ROFR on March 6 - I was off by a week- it just feels like forever  so it looks like maybe early next week.


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> I have failed you and I am sorry. I don't know how this has happened! I will add you to the list immediately, there's enough stress with ROFR and now this injustice perpetrated by me. You are not only on the list but I will try to make it extra special in some way.



If that is "failing" I need you to come work for me.  And thanks for the special addition, , best part of my day so far!

With regards to the question of the day, I started thinking add-on as soon as the contract was signed, DW said she will think about it after I have my lunch money saved.  I would probably do a 25 pt add-on at BWV as we only have 100 pts there, but AKL is one of our all time favorites, so if I could get enough for SAV view 1BR every other yr, that would be great (but alot of lunches to skip!!!!).  Maybe I can start sneaking the 2 DDs lunch money.


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> If that is "failing" I need you to come work for me.  And thanks for the special addition, , best part of my day so far!
> 
> With regards to the question of the day, I started thinking add-on as soon as the contract was signed, DW said she will think about it after I have my lunch money saved.  I would probably do a 25 pt add-on at BWV as we only have 100 pts there, but AKL is one of our all time favorites, so if I could get enough for SAV view 1BR every other yr, that would be great (but alot of lunches to skip!!!!).  Maybe I can start sneaking the 2 DDs lunch money.


You don't want me to go work for you! I spend way too much time on Disboards!


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> You don't want me to go work for you! I spend way too much time on Disboards!


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> I spend way too much time on Disboards!



I'll second that emotion...


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK- question of the day ( You all already know my answer   )  If you plan on adding on, when do you plan on doing it?
> 
> Will you buy your home resort, or add a second?



I think that we might do an add on next year.  We want to see how it goes this year and then take it from there.  I have to admit though that we've been watching the resales just in case.   We'll probably just add on to our OKW contract.  When we go in August, I would like to head over to BWV and BCV to check them out.  I've heard so much about them that I want to see them for myself.  Who knows....maybe we'll buy there.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Question for those of you waiting to close....

Have you received any closing documents yet?  We haven't and, of course, I'm very anxious!


----------



## tammymacb

Nope, no closing documents yet..


----------



## disneymotherof3

The only thing that I know is as of last Friday, Nancy was waiting on the estoppel to be provided (whatever that is).  I've googled it and I still don't quite understand it.  She said that as soon as she receives it, she will be able to prepare and send the closing documents.


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Question for those of you waiting to close....
> 
> Have you received any closing documents yet?  We haven't and, of course, I'm very anxious!


If you guys haven't gotten anything then there is no way I have. I'm still celebrating getting through ROFR! Got my Wishes CD yesterday, life is good. I give it about a week until I start to question things again!


----------



## disneymotherof3

You all are NOT going to believe this!!!!!!  I JUST received my closing documents from Nancy!!!!!!!  Can you believe that???  I just posted about it and POOF!  There they were!  I guess the saying, "Ask and ye shall receive" is true!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I've been bouncing around Disboards and I think I'm going to complete the Disney Brain washing with this Lime / Alien Green Mickey head stuff. I'm going to Home Depot and take a bunch of Alien Green Disney Paint cards and start pinning them to my shirts. This can't be normal, I have to see somebody about this. If some of you don't know what I'm talking about I will post the thread below, I am sooo in!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1352416


----------



## minniekissedme

nothing here yet but I just got word Monday. We were given a date of April 4th to close so they can't be too far behind...   I want to schedule a trip.   

As for estoppel...don't use that term here but...my understanding is the seller basically confirms "the truth and nothing but the truth" has been represented. Also a title search is being done to ensure there are no liens on the property that will affect the sale. This all is done to avoid problems like someone here had with a bad contract. 

Once that's done...it should be smooth sailing to close.


----------



## minniekissedme

on another note...

I'm shopping at the grocery store today...thinking about getting some gift cards for a birthday dinner for my DS11 (today!!!) One of our local groceries has fuel discounts, ten cents for every $50 spent. So you buy the gift cards and get the gas credits...

Anyway...I'm breezin' around the store, see some gift cards and what do my little eyes see????  

Southwest Gift Cards...our chosen airline for flying to WDW!       

I can buy enough for our next trip (hopefully May) and get about 80 cents per gallon off my next Tahoe fillup!

What a week...........


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> You all are NOT going to believe this!!!!!!  I JUST received my closing documents from Nancy!!!!!!!  Can you believe that???  I just posted about it and POOF!  There they were!  I guess the saying, "Ask and ye shall receive" is true!


Cool! You are so close now. I'm a little jealous but I know I'm not too far behind. What happens after you get off the waiting to close list? You can't just leave us!


----------



## minniekissedme

disneymotherof3 said:


> You all are NOT going to believe this!!!!!!  I JUST received my closing documents from Nancy!!!!!!!  Can you believe that???  I just posted about it and POOF!  There they were!  I guess the saying, "Ask and ye shall receive" is true!



dang...I better check the mail again...good for you!


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> I've been bouncing around Disboards and I think I'm going to complete the Disney Brain washing with this Lime / Alien Green Mickey head stuff. I'm going to Home Depot and take a bunch of Alien Green Disney Paint cards and start pinning them to my shirts. This can't be normal, I have to see somebody about this. If some of you don't know what I'm talking about I will post the thread below, I am sooo in!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1352416



I'm there...just haven't been able to get to Home Depot. I told my wife about it and she thought I was absolutely nuts!  I'm always hauling the backpack so I'll get a couple and strategically place them on board.


----------



## tammymacb

OK, Cheryl, spill it!

What does the paperwork say ( I know you have to sign it and return it with your bank check etc etc ) Are there dates on it?

I think our closings are scheduled 2 days apart so I'm very curious... 

Oh and a huge *Congrats*, btw.  I am, however, jealous!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Cool! You are so close now. I'm a little jealous but I know I'm not too far behind. What happens after you get off the waiting to close list? You can't just leave us!



I wouldn't leave you all!!  You're like family!!! 



tammymacb said:


> OK, Cheryl, spill it!
> 
> What does the paperwork say ( I know you have to sign it and return it with your bank check etc etc ) Are there dates on it?
> 
> I think our closings are scheduled 2 days apart so I'm very curious...
> 
> Oh and a huge *Congrats*, btw.  I am, however, jealous!



Thanks!!  I've already been to the bank and have the certified check in my hot little hand!  Now we're off to the post office to mail it.  

**As I was typing this, Nancy called.  She called because I sent her back an e-mail telling her that we received the documents and that we would be sending off the check and documents today.  She wanted to make sure that we knew it had to be a certified check.  I told her that I had already been to the bank and have the check in my hand!  She laughed and said that she thought there was no way that I had already been to the bank and got the check.  I told her, "Oh you don't know us!!!".  LOL!!!!  She got a kick out of that!***


Ok......there's 6 documents.

1.) a letter explaining what you need to sign, who to make the check out to, etc.

2.) Buyer's Closing Statement

3.) Compliance Agreement

4.) Occupancy and Use Agreement

5.) New Owner Set-Up Information 

6.) Warranty Deed


----------



## tammymacb

Thanks for the info!  

No paperwork for me yet today, I guess I should be expecting it soon.

BTW?  Is there any actual "close date" on the paperwork?  I've heard that some people who get their paperwork in earlier close early too.


----------



## minniekissedme

Tammy...do you realize that you started this thread a mere 15 days ago??? All of my time lurking here and it's only two weeks??? Feels like soooo much longer...I think I spend too much time doing this


----------



## tammymacb

I've started to really enjoy this thread.  I hope we can keep it active..


----------



## minniekissedme

it's alive...and it is fun. thanks for starting it!


----------



## Metsoskil

Just got home and figured I'd check in.  I'm really glad you guys started this thread.  I'm really enjoying it also.  When you are people that just don't "get it" all day, it's nice to be able to stop by a place where people do.


----------



## minniekissedme

Maybe Tammy can start a new thread for the Waiting for ROFR members...Our First Trip Home! From ROFR to Welcome Home! 

There's a question for tomorrow: name the new thread.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I've started to really enjoy this thread.  I hope we can keep it active..


I agree! We have to keep this thread going, I love checking in here oh, ten fiftenn times a day. We may have to morph it into something else at some point. Or??? How about Tammy starts another thread (like the way I volunteer her), like a question of the day thread that we do here anyway, just an Idea. If you build it I will subscribe.


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> Maybe Tammy can start a new thread for the Waiting for ROFR members...Our First Trip Home! From ROFR to Welcome Home!
> 
> There's a question for tomorrow: name the new thread.


I Like it, I was writing my post at the same time! It's great the way we all volunteer Tammy to start threads. Once again "If you build it I will subscribe."


----------



## minniekissedme

minniekissedme said:


> Maybe Tammy can start a new thread for the Waiting for ROFR members...Our First Trip Home! From ROFR to Welcome Home!
> 
> There's a question for tomorrow: name the new thread.





> How about Tammy starts another thread (like the way I volunteer her), like a question of the day thread that we do here anyway, just an Idea. If you build it I will subscribe.



great minds think alike...


----------



## minniekissedme

ok...getting scary now


----------



## Chickkypoo

Woo Hoo! I just got home and checked my e-mail - I passed ROFR today!!!!

Gladly add me to the waiting for closing list, lol!


----------



## minniekissedme

Congrats...doesn't it feel good?!


----------



## Metsoskil

Chickkypoo said:


> Woo Hoo! I just got home and checked my e-mail - I passed ROFR today!!!!
> 
> Gladly add me to the waiting for closing list, lol!



Congrats!  I can't wait 'til I can post that.


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> Thanks!!  I've already been to the bank and have the certified check in my hot little hand!  Now we're off to the post office to mail it.
> 
> **As I was typing this, Nancy called.  She called because I sent her back an e-mail telling her that we received the documents and that we would be sending off the check and documents today.  She wanted to make sure that we knew it had to be a certified check.  I told her that I had already been to the bank and have the check in my hand!  She laughed and said that she thought there was no way that I had already been to the bank and got the check.  I told her, "Oh you don't know us!!!".  LOL!!!!  She got a kick out of that!***



I am so jealous!  We've had our closing documents for a week now but we can't close until after April 20th when the current owners complete their final trip using points from our contract.  Our documents state that they don't need our check and closing documents until April 17th so I figured I would wait until early April to send our stuff in.

When Nancy said the check had to be certified are all cashiers checks and money orders considered certified?  How did you mail your cashiers check?  Are you using regular mail or Priority Mail or something else?  That's a lot of money to send in the mail.

You better keep us up to date on how long it takes to get in the system once you close!!


----------



## gingermouse17

Congratulations Chickkypoo


----------



## gingermouse17

Hello all (previously known as LLMURPHY17 - I needed a more disney type username)

So for the question of the day- I've been thinking of adding since my contract was submitted.   Since I am a family of five, I have no choice but to stay in a 1bdrm so I need around 260 for HHI in the summer.  My contract now is for 170 so I probably will add 50 to 90 pts.  I am thinking that I may just stick with 55 therefore, I can just borrow from the following year.  

I may just go with Disney since it will be a small contract and because this waiting game is killing me. It gets worse each day. 

I already have a plan B and C just in case I don't pass.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail

disneymotherof3

icouldlivethere


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations Chickkypoo!!!       I'll add you to the list!

*As of 3/19/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo


*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## tammymacb

Cheryl, I can't wait to see if you close earlier than expected, since you've already gotten everything taken care of..


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> No paperwork for me yet today, I guess I should be expecting it soon.
> 
> BTW?  Is there any actual "close date" on the paperwork?  I've heard that some people who get their paperwork in earlier close early too.



No there isn't.  The only thing it says is..."To ensure a prompt closing please have this package returned to our office by 4/03/08."  I did ask Nancy when I talked to her about closing early.  She said that as soon as everything is returned from everyone, then it will all be processed and the closing will be completed.  So in other words, the quicker you get the stuff sent back, the quicker you can close.  At least that's how I took it.  She told me before we got off the phone that she was going to call the seller and let them know that we were returning our documents with our payment today.  Hopefully that will get them to return their stuff promptly too!  The sooner the better!  



tammymacb said:


> I've started to really enjoy this thread.  I hope we can keep it active..



Me too!!!  I love seeing the updates and additions to our "family"!




minniekissedme said:


> Maybe Tammy can start a new thread for the Waiting for ROFR members...Our First Trip Home! From ROFR to Welcome Home!
> 
> There's a question for tomorrow: name the new thread.



I kind of like it the way it is.  




icouldlivethere said:


> I am so jealous!  We've had our closing documents for a week now but we can't close until after April 20th when the current owners complete their final trip using points from our contract.  Our documents state that they don't need our check and closing documents until April 17th so I figured I would wait until early April to send our stuff in.
> 
> When Nancy said the check had to be certified are all cashiers checks and money orders considered certified?  How did you mail your cashiers check?  Are you using regular mail or Priority Mail or something else?  That's a lot of money to send in the mail.
> 
> You better keep us up to date on how long it takes to get in the system once you close!!



My answer would be yes.  Our paperwork says you can pay by either cashier's check or money order.  We mailed our documents and check by Priortiy Mail.  It should get there either Friday or Monday (technically Saturday, but Nancy won't get it until Monday).  When we were at the Post Office, we asked the lady how she suggested we send it.  She said as long as there is no way that anyone other than the Payee on the check can cash it (meaning it wasn't cash or blank check), then we should be fine sending it Priority.  We did add on the signature confirmation and certified mail receipt.

I will definitely keep you all updated!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Cheryl, I can't wait to see if you close earlier than expected, since you've already gotten everything taken care of..



Me either!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Chickkypoo said:


> Woo Hoo! I just got home and checked my e-mail - I passed ROFR today!!!!
> 
> Gladly add me to the waiting for closing list, lol!


Congratulations! Way to keep the string going. Now on to list number two.


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Congratulations Chickkypoo!!!! *  
 

Colonialtinker

Tigger & Eeyore

 * GoofyDad13*

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

I have  few things as I sit here  First, I agree I like the thread the way it is I just hope everyone stays in and it doesn't become one of those dead threads! Second, I'm pretty sure that The waiting to close  list (10) is now larger than the ROFR list (9), I think that's a first. Lastly, a question, have you heard at all from TTS since you passed ROFR or has it all been Nancy? You know when you buy a house the Real estate agent tends to stay with you from start to finish I'm getting the impression that with this Timeshare stuff they kind of hand you off, it's just a little confusing they way these things happen. I always feel like I'm calling the wrong person. Don't get me wrong, everyone has been nice but it's not like buying a house and that's the way I thought the process  would go.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> First, I agree I like the thread the way it is I just hope everyone stays in and it doesn't become one of those dead threads!



I check back every day to see what kinds of offers have gotten through ROFR, since my DW and I hope to be making an offer on some resale that looks attractive by early summer, probably at SSR...but, who knows. So you guys don't go anywhere, please.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I have  few things as I sit here  First, I agree I like the thread the way it is I just hope everyone stays in and it doesn't become one of those dead threads! Second, I'm pretty sure that The waiting to close  list (10) is now larger than the ROFR list (9), I think that's a first. Lastly, a question, have you heard at all from TTS since you passed ROFR or has it all been Nancy? You know when you buy a house the Real estate agent tends to stay with you from start to finish I'm getting the impression that with this Timeshare stuff they kind of hand you off, it's just a little confusing they way these things happen. I always feel like I'm calling the wrong person. Don't get me wrong, everyone has been nice but it's not like buying a house and that's the way I thought the process  would go.



Hey Ed!  Isn't that great about the "waiting to close" list!  No, I haven't heard from TTS.  I tend to agree with you.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Grandbuddy said:


> I check back every day to see what kinds of offers have gotten through ROFR, since my DW and I hope to be making an offer on some resale that looks attractive by early summer, probably at SSR...but, who knows. So you guys don't go anywhere, please.



Good luck on finding a contract!  I don't plan on going anywhere.  I think it's great that we can offer help and some insight on what's going on so others know what to expect.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Do we have a question of the day for tomorrow? 

I really need to go to sleep! Good night all!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Chickkypoo said:


> Woo Hoo! I just got home and checked my e-mail - I passed ROFR today!!!!
> 
> Gladly add me to the waiting for closing list, lol!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Rambler5678

I heard we had passed ROFR from two different emails from people at the TSS. Our agent Robert sent one of those. At this point I have not heard from Nancy.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Rambler5678 said:


> I heard we had passed ROFR from two different emails from people at the TSS. Our agent Robert sent one of those. At this point I have not heard from Nancy.



I also have Robert and I touched base yesterday because I am new to this and had no idea who notified you, the closing company or the TSS. They always respond so well and I am so anxious to see and email from him. He said 2 people from there would notify me when they hear. He seems positive which makes me feel great, but still very anxious!!

Congrats to you on passing as well. How exciting.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Since nobody came up with one I decided to throw this out:

Question of the Day. What is your favorite restaurant in WDW and why? 
I always like to hear different ideas about places to eat at WDW.


----------



## Metsoskil

HolidayRoad said:


> Since nobody came up with one I decided to throw this out:
> 
> Question of the Day. What is your favorite restaurant in WDW and why?
> I always like to hear different ideas about places to eat at WDW.



Probably Boma for us.  We love the atmosphere, and the eclectic food.  Others that get consideration:  CRT and O'Hana.  DW would probably trade me for a couple of servings of the O'Hana bread pudding if given the opportunity.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> Since nobody came up with one I decided to throw this out:
> 
> Question of the Day. What is your favorite restaurant in WDW and why?
> I always like to hear different ideas about places to eat at WDW.



I love the Biergarten.  I like buffets because I have some dietary restrictions and the wide variety of foods available in a buffet works well for me.  I loved everything I ate at the Biergarten.  All the meat was tender and delicious and the hot German potato salad was yummy.


----------



## Rambler5678

We love Lecellier in Epcot. The steaks, soap, breads, and desserts are yummy. With the moutain stream, its a very pretty place to wait for your table. Also if your child has not already did Canada for kidcot you can let them get a mask and color it while you wait.


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> I love the Biergarten.  I like buffets because I have some dietary restrictions and the wide variety of foods available in a buffet works well for me.  I loved everything I ate at the Biergarten.  All the meat was tender and delicious and the hot German potato salad was yummy.


Ohhhhhh, I love Biergarten too!! But for different reasons, The first time I went there I sat down, looked up and the girl from the "St. Pauli Girl" bottles was standing there with a gigantic mug of beer for me it was like Christmas. Then grown men in lederhosen can out and started singing and doing toasts. The food was good to! Oh ya that's a definite must!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Rambler5678 said:


> We love Lecellier in Epcot. The steaks, soap, breads, and desserts are yummy. With the moutain stream, its a very pretty place to wait for your table. Also if your child has not already did Canada for kidcot you can let them get a mask and color it while you wait.


I love their mushroom filet!


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Question of the Day. What is your favorite restaurant in WDW and why?
> I always like to hear different ideas about places to eat at WDW.



After our last trip I am leaning toward Kona Cafe as my new favorite. The Tuna Oscar was simply marvelous as was the Macadamia Crusted Mahi-Mahi was right up there, too!

Higher up the price list and really cool w/MK fireworks is Narcoossee's. A treat but I wouldn't eat there every trip.

ps...didn't mean to ruffle feathers...sorry.


----------



## Metsoskil

We've got the Kona on our list this year.  It's probably the ADR that we're looking forward to the most along w/ WCC.  The menu looks awesome, and any reason to visit the Poly is a good reason.


----------



## Chickkypoo

How do they send the closing documents, by regular mail or courier? I'm hoping the latter, because if I'm waiting on mail from Florida, it could be weeks to get here, lol...


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HolidayRoad said:


> Since nobody came up with one I decided to throw this out:
> 
> Question of the Day. What is your favorite restaurant in WDW and why?
> I always like to hear different ideas about places to eat at WDW.



I LOVE Tony's Town Square in the Magic Kingdom. It is themed after Lady and the Tramp and the food there was awesome! Anyone that like Italian would love it there. A must stop on our next trip down.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Chickkypoo said:


> How do they send the closing documents, by regular mail or courier? I'm hoping the latter, because if I'm waiting on mail from Florida, it could be weeks to get here, lol...



They email them to you and you print them out on your computer.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> Ohhhhhh, I love Biergarten too!! But for different reasons, The first time I went there I sat down, looked up and the girl from the "St. Pauli Girl" bottles was standing there with a gigantic mug of beer for me it was like Christmas. Then grown men in lederhosen can out and started singing and doing toasts. The food was good to! Oh ya that's a definite must!



Oh yes!!  I forgot to mention the atmosphere and great entertainment.  For me that just adds to the experience of the great food they have there.  It sounds like for you the food just adds to the experience of the beer, "St. Pauli Girl" waiting on you and fun entertainment.


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> Oh yes!!  I forgot to mention the atmosphere and great entertainment.  For me that just adds to the experience of the great food they have there.  It sounds like for you the food just adds to the experience of the beer, "St. Pauli Girl" waiting on you and fun entertainment.


Pretty much!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Since nobody came up with one I decided to throw this out:
> 
> Question of the Day. What is your favorite restaurant in WDW and why?
> I always like to hear different ideas about places to eat at WDW.



For dinner, I would have to say Le Cellier.  I love the mushroom filet and my DH loves the maple bbq filet and the Spicy Chicken and Chipotle Sausage appetizer.  We also really like Coral Reef.  The mahi mahi is really good!

For breakfast, I would have to say Crystal Palace.  The Breakfast Lasagna is to die for!!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Chickkypoo said:


> How do they send the closing documents, by regular mail or courier? I'm hoping the latter, because if I'm waiting on mail from Florida, it could be weeks to get here, lol...





icouldlivethere said:


> They email them to you and you print them out on your computer.



I can't speak for other companies, but if you went through TTS, then you'll work with Timeshare Closing Services, Inc.  They e-mail the closing documents to you.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I just got home, just picked up my email hoping and WE PASSED ROFR - I am so psyched. They said up to 4 weeks for closing documents. Did it take others that long? YEAH - pixie dust came my way


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I just got home, just picked up my email hoping and WE PASSED ROFR - I am so psyched. They said up to 4 weeks for closing documents. Did it take others that long? YEAH - pixie dust came my way




CONGRATS!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations Tigger & Eeyore!!!        I'll add you to the list!  Boy this list is getting long!!! 

*As of 3/20/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore



*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## kmhollis28

Still waiting to hear if we passed. I don't know how much longer I can take it. I'm constantly checking my email at work hoping I'll get something.

To answer the question of the day, we really liked the Luau at the Polynesian. The food was amazing as was the entertainment. Glad to hear good review on Narcossee's. We almost had our wedding reception there but it was already booked. We were thinking about going there on our next trip in Dec.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> Congratulations Tigger & Eeyore!!!        I'll add you to the list!  Boy this list is getting long!!!
> 
> *As of 3/20/08, those waiting to close:*
> 
> icouldlivethere
> 
> snowbunny
> 
> disneymotherof3
> 
> Tammymacb
> 
> HolidayRoad
> 
> Beavertails Queen
> 
> minniekissedme
> 
> Dizney4us
> 
> Rambler5678
> 
> Chickkypoo
> 
> Tigger & Eeyore
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*



We are so excited and hoping a GV at OKW is available when we try for it. I am also hoping January is nice in FL  

Reading through the boards and found some great maps of OKW. I am just so excited and so are the kids


----------



## tammymacb

Very wierd...I posted a "Good Morning Sunshine" thread and a question before I left for work, and it isn't here..

Anyhoo, I'll use that one tomorrow.. 

My favorite restaurant...  I totally do not know.  I'm not much of a "foodie".  Off the cuff I'd say the fish n chips at Rose and Crown and The Hoop de Doo, not necessarily for the food, but cause it's so much fun.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Congrats Tigger & Eeyore  .  As I said in the other thread, no dancing banana.  

Question of the day:  We like Concouse Steakhouse.  Besides the food, I sit with my back towards the monorail and the DDs have me guess what color every time one goes by.  I will miss it.

Question for tomorrow?:  Why do you think ROFR takes so long?  

I think it just to make those that go through resale have to wait, make buying through Disney more attractive.  If you are a "I want my DVC and I want it now!!!" only choice is through Disney.  I mean, how much do they really look at each one?  How many are they reviewing?  I will add, ROFR didn't bother me till we bought.


----------



## Rambler5678

Can anyone please give me Nancy's email address?

Thanks


----------



## GoofyDad13

Hey Ed, I was reading some earlier posts again..... How long till your trip?


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> Hey Ed, I was reading some earlier posts again..... How long till your trip?


28 days 9 hours 53 minutes and 47 seconds untill the family truckster hits the road!


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Congratulations Tigger & Eeyore*
Way to keep the lucky thread going 

*Updated list 3/20/08: *

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

kmhollis28 said:


> Still waiting to hear if we passed. I don't know how much longer I can take it. I'm constantly checking my email at work hoping I'll get something.
> 
> To answer the question of the day, we really liked the Luau at the Polynesian. The food was amazing as was the entertainment. Glad to hear good review on Narcossee's. We almost had our wedding reception there but it was already booked. We were thinking about going there on our next trip in Dec.


How long has it been now?


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Very wierd...I posted a "Good Morning Sunshine" thread and a question before I left for work, and it isn't here..
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll use that one tomorrow..
> 
> My favorite restaurant...  I totally do not know.  I'm not much of a "foodie".  Off the cuff I'd say the fish n chips at Rose and Crown and The Hoop de Doo, not necessarily for the food, but cause it's so much fun.


*I was worried sick young lady!. I started to think you weren't gonna talk to us anymore! *


----------



## HolidayRoad

HolidayRoad said:


> *I was worried sick young lady!. I started to think you weren't gonna talk to us anymore! *


Whats a foodie?


----------



## tammymacb

Someone who really enjoys food...

I would never eat at Wolfgang Pucks...As a matter of fact, tonite ( the kids aren't home ) my dinner will consist of Ramen Noodles...just don't feel like cooking and could care less what I eat... 

Ed, I'll always talk to you all...Just look at it this way, now we've got an extra topic for the day tomorrow.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Tammy - How many points were you looking to add on?  They have a decent 100 point contract with a Dec. UY on **********.


----------



## gingermouse17

Rambler5678 said:


> Can anyone please give me Nancy's email address?
> 
> Thanks



Below is Nancy's email  

Nancy.Kirsch@tcstrust.com


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Someone who really enjoys food...
> 
> I would never eat at Wolfgang Pucks...As a matter of fact, tonite ( the kids aren't home ) my dinner will consist of Ramen Noodles...just don't feel like cooking and could care less what I eat...
> 
> Ed, I'll always talk to you all...Just look at it this way, now we've got an extra topic for the day tomorrow.


Wolfgang Pucks? Why? Just curious.

Oh, I guess I'm a foodie. I wish I wasn't such a foodie. But soemtimes it's fun being a foodie. I think I'm also a drinkie, at least on the weekends.


----------



## gingermouse17

disneymotherof3 said:


> For dinner, I would have to say Le Cellier.  I love the mushroom filet and my DH loves the maple bbq filet and the Spicy Chicken and Chipotle Sausage appetizer.  We also really like Coral Reef.  The mahi mahi is really good!
> 
> I agree LeCellier is my favorite- I love their cream chees mashed potatoes, filet mignon, homemade pretzel bread, cheddar beer soup, and chocolate mouse
> 
> But you need to make reservations early to get a reservation- I always make them at the 180 day mark.


----------



## kmhollis28

Ed, 
We went to ROFR on 3/10. I'm sure it'll be a few more days until we hear something.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I'm actually surprised that so many people love Le Cellier. I Love it also but when I talk to a lot of people they usually go for the restaurants with more theme stuff happening IE; 50's prime time, Whispering Canyon, Chef Mickey's or one of the fancier places Artist Point, California Grill, Victoria & Albert's etc. All of which are great but I have to say the responses for Le Cellier is surprising to me even though it is definitely one of my favorites also I just didn't think it was a lot of other peoples too. The Mushroom Filet is awesome !!! 

I'm getting hungry!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

kmhollis28 said:


> Ed,
> We went to ROFR on 3/10. I'm sure it'll be a few more days until we hear something.


I'm going to guess... you will get word that you passed  ROFR on March 28th.


----------



## gingermouse17

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm going to guess... you will get word that you passed  ROFR on March 28th.



I hope it's earlier since that the same date my contract was submitted.  I don't think I can wait another full week.


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm going to guess... you will get word that you passed  ROFR on March 28th.



Mine took 19 days...sub 2/27 and got the word on 3/17.


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I just got home, just picked up my email hoping and WE PASSED ROFR - I am so psyched. They said up to 4 weeks for closing documents. Did it take others that long? YEAH - pixie dust came my way



Congratulations! "The wait...ing is the hard...est...part"


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Hi, guys!!!  

Even though I think my 150 pt VB contract will get ROFRd (couldn't find what was passing, but now I know what I offered was too low  ), I'll at least get to pass the time by being at WDW!!!  

We're leaving tomorrow at 5:30 in the evening and staying at SSR for a week! My MIL/FIL, BIL/SIL are all going and we're getting 2 2-BRs. I cannot wait! Between wondering about this VB contract and having a couple of bad weeks at work, I'm just glad we're going away. 

Hoping everyone waiting hears something really soon! The wait is just agonizing!!!  Wonder where at Dis ROFR is handled??? Think I could go and push all of our contracts through? I'd gladly take them Starbucks!!!


----------



## kmhollis28

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm going to guess... you will get word that you passed  ROFR on March 28th.



If your prediction is right Ed, maybe we'll be lucky. The 28th is our 2yr anniversary!


----------



## Laxmom

Good morning everyone!  Well, today is day 30.  If the soon to be named TS company does not respond by 5 pm today, we will own another wonderful week in Hilton Head.  It has been a torturous month and I have new found sympathies for anyone waiting for ROFR on any vacation property!!  Here's hoping some of you guys get the news you have been waiting for today!!

I agree that this thread needs to continue and I sure hope it does.  You all have made my wait tolerable and it has been great to share in the joy as contracts have passed.  Have a wonderful day!  Here is hoping that today is the day for everyone!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Good morning everyone!  Well, today is day 30.  If the soon to be named TS company does not respond by 5 pm today, we will own another wonderful week in Hilton Head.  It has been a torturous month and I have new found sympathies for anyone waiting for ROFR on any vacation property!!  Here's hoping some of you guys get the news you have been waiting for today!!
> 
> I agree that this thread needs to continue and I sure hope it does.  You all have made my wait tolerable and it has been great to share in the joy as contracts have passed.  Have a wonderful day!  Here is hoping that today is the day for everyone!!



Good Luck!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Good morning everyone!  Well, today is day 30.  If the soon to be named TS company does not respond by 5 pm today, we will own another wonderful week in Hilton Head.  It has been a torturous month and I have new found sympathies for anyone waiting for ROFR on any vacation property!!  Here's hoping some of you guys get the news you have been waiting for today!!
> 
> I agree that this thread needs to continue and I sure hope it does.  You all have made my wait tolerable and it has been great to share in the joy as contracts have passed.  Have a wonderful day!  Here is hoping that today is the day for everyone!!


Good luck! One way or another it's over today!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Good morning everyone!  Well, today is day 30.  If the soon to be named TS company does not respond by 5 pm today, we will own another wonderful week in Hilton Head.  It has been a torturous month and I have new found sympathies for anyone waiting for ROFR on any vacation property!!  Here's hoping some of you guys get the news you have been waiting for today!!
> 
> I agree that this thread needs to continue and I sure hope it does.  You all have made my wait tolerable and it has been great to share in the joy as contracts have passed.  Have a wonderful day!  Here is hoping that today is the day for everyone!!



Did the company that you're working with tell you that?  The reason I ask is that I remember seeing on another thread a month or so back that someone waited almost 45 days to hear back.  They said that they were told the 30 days was more of a "go by'.   For your sake, I hope it does end today!


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. it's 10:30 am and there is no question of the day yet!   I need my question of the day! Someone, anyone?  If I don't get my question of the day then I'm going to have to do actual work and we can't have that now people! It's Friday there are 27 days 18 hours 25 minutes and 4 seconds until I leave for WDW, please don't make me work!


----------



## Laxmom

It's in the original contract and the company wrote it in, thank goodness!  I could not stand another 2 weeks of this!!!  The next 6 hours, 24 minutes and 15 seconds is going to be bad enough!!! Too bad there isn't a smiley that shows him pulling his hair out or biting his nails!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> It's in the original contract and the company wrote it in, thank goodness!  I could not stand another 2 weeks of this!!!  The next 6 hours, 24 minutes and 15 seconds is going to be bad enough!!! Too bad there isn't a smiley that shows him pulling his hair out or biting his nails!!


You could always use one of these! Go ahead you'll feel better!


----------



## HolidayRoad

What is your biggest "pet peeve" regarding WDW?


----------



## GoofyDad13

GoofyDad13 said:


> Question for tomorrow?:  Why do you think ROFR takes so long?
> 
> I think it just to make those that go through resale have to wait, make buying through Disney more attractive.  If you are a "I want my DVC and I want it now!!!" only choice is through Disney.  I mean, how much do they really look at each one?  How many are they reviewing?  I will add, ROFR didn't bother me till we bought.



I posted this one yesterday for today.

But to answer yours, the amount of time ROFR takes.  This will hopefully change soon (will go back to not getting to choose between an app or desert on the DDP, but that is an entirely different subject).


----------



## Laxmom

Ok.  Here goes.      Helped a little!

My pet peeve is line jumpers.  Drives me nuts.  But then, it is the happiest place on earth so who can get too upset.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> It's in the original contract and the company wrote it in, thank goodness!  I could not stand another 2 weeks of this!!!  The next 6 hours, 24 minutes and 15 seconds is going to be bad enough!!! Too bad there isn't a smiley that shows him pulling his hair out or biting his nails!!



Good!  Then you're covered!



HolidayRoad said:


> What is your biggest "pet peeve" regarding WDW?



Hmmmmm......that's a tough one.  I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## HolidayRoad

HolidayRoad said:


> What is your biggest "pet peeve" regarding WDW?


I didn't want to put up a negative post but all y'all forced my hand on this one. I just couldn't wait anymore. 

Now as for my answer: I have three things that are equal in their ability to suck a little magic out of a trip, in no particular order: - Line jumpers, I will have to agree with Laxmom on that one, had a really bad experience at the boat dock at POR and I swear that few minutes took years off my life. - People in the parks that just don't get it! I hate that, it's bad enough I'm surrounded by them in the real world, drives me nuts when I see them in WDW. - Rude cast members, luckily this one is much more rare than the other two but it still happens. My sister got yelled at by the bus driver a couple of years ago, she was waiting at the bus stop and her son fell asleep in his umbrella stroller, she didn't know about not having an open stroller on the bus and when her husband picked up the front end to help her carry it onto the bus the bus driver started to yell at her, not tell her nicely she couldn't do that but actually yell at her. She folded it up and went to the back of the bus and sat down and cried. It was her kids first trip to WDW and it was day one they were going to MK. Now my niece was upset, my sister, her husband, awful. Not the way to start off your first trip to WDW. The funny thing was the people on the bus, Disney Veterans, comforted her and chewed out the bus driver. I wasn't on the bus, which is probably best.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> What is your biggest "pet peeve" regarding WDW?



People in scooters that do not need them due to a disablilty and their clan of 100 friends.. My flame suit is on!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> I posted this one yesterday for today.
> 
> But to answer yours, the amount of time ROFR takes.  This will hopefully change soon (will go back to not getting to choose between an app or desert on the DDP, but that is an entirely different subject).


GoofyDad13, I must have you on my pop up blocker or something that's twice now! Sorry. As for your question I think they take their time because they are waiting to see if they have a current member on a wait-list for a certain amount of points with the right UY. Also, I honestly believe it's their way to make things a little more stressful when buying resale so they make you think a little more about buying direct.


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> People in scooters that do not need them due to a disablilty and their clan of 100 friends.. My flame suit is on!!


I thought about that too. That came close to making my list but my wife would have seen it and called me here at work and make me edit it off, she always thinks I'm offending everybody. Whenever you see my posts have that little edit thing down the bottom, she made me do it. I'm glad you said it this way I can just agree with you!


----------



## minniekissedme

dvcnewgirl said:


> People in scooters that do not need them due to a disablilty and their clan of 100 friends.. My flame suit is on!!



When we were planning our trip we asked my parents (as we always do) if they wanted to join us (and they never do). My mom while she isn't disabled would need a scooter because she's a bit larger and wouldn't be able to deal with the walking. In these discussions, my youngest was getting excited that they might join us and spouts off "we can get to the front of the lines because you have a wheelchair!"

Well I just about died...but isn't it funny how even the little ones know how it works!


----------



## Metsoskil

For me, it's probably the lack of Mets games on TV. 

Nah, just kidding.  There's very little time for watching anything on TV on a Disney vacation.  I can't say that there's been too much that's really irked me on my Disney trips.  Line jumpers are a pain, but I can only think of once that I've even noticed someone jumping in front of me, and that was at a CS while I was getting dinner for the fam.  I guess there's the only other thing I can think of is parents who let their children act like idiots.  As a teacher, I'm not the least bit surprised by this, but I hate having my kids exposed to it.  Once DD starts kindergarten next year, she's going to see plenty of it anyway, so it's not that big of a deal.  At least we get to have the "Why shouldn't we act like that talk?" afterward...


----------



## GoofyDad13

OK, anyone hear anything today????  We are getting 6-8 inches of snow today, and I need to know someone is getting closer.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Buckeye Fan said:


> Hi, guys!!!
> 
> Even though I think my 150 pt VB contract will get ROFRd (couldn't find what was passing, but now I know what I offered was too low  ), I'll at least get to pass the time by being at WDW!!!
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow at 5:30 in the evening and staying at SSR for a week! My MIL/FIL, BIL/SIL are all going and we're getting 2 2-BRs. I cannot wait! Between wondering about this VB contract and having a couple of bad weeks at work, I'm just glad we're going away.
> 
> Hoping everyone waiting hears something really soon! The wait is just agonizing!!!  Wonder where at Dis ROFR is handled??? Think I could go and push all of our contracts through? I'd gladly take them Starbucks!!!


Have fun in WDW. I just saw you are heading out today, hopefully when you get home you'll have some good news waiting! Have a great time and say "Hi" to Mickey for me. Don't bother trying to find where they do ROFR you'll never get past the moat or the man eating alligators never mind the secret entrance code.


----------



## Laxmom

Well, here is my update.  Just got off the phone with my agent and she said that she had heard nothing from TS company.  She said that she had requested an update this afternoon but got no response as of 5:13 when I called.   I was impressed that I waited that extra 13 minutes!  She said that she will call on Monday and we will proceed from there.   So, I guess I still have to get thru the weekend but I feel pretty good that no news is good news!!  Woo Hoo!!

Have fun all you Disney travelers!! We are heading to UVA to watch them play Johns Hopkins in lacrosse.  DS plays and this was part of his Christmas.  Should be a fun weekend. 

Everyone have a super Easter and a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Just wanted to let everyone know that I won't be on this weekend.  We're heading out of town for the weekend with some friends and will be back on Sunday.  I didn't want to you all to think that I had forgotten you!  I could never do that to you all!   Hope everyone has a great weekend and a great Easter!!!  Talk to you all on Sunday evening!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I won't be on this weekend.  We're heading out of town for the weekend with some friends and will be back on Sunday.  I didn't want to you all to think that I had forgotten you!  I could never do that to you all!   Hope everyone has a great weekend and a great Easter!!!  Talk to you all on Sunday evening!!


Happy Easter to you too Cheryl! Have a good weekend!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Well, here is my update.  Just got off the phone with my agent and she said that she had heard nothing from TS company.  She said that she had requested an update this afternoon but got no response as of 5:13 when I called.   I was impressed that I waited that extra 13 minutes!  She said that she will call on Monday and we will proceed from there.   So, I guess I still have to get thru the weekend but I feel pretty good that no news is good news!!  Woo Hoo!!
> 
> Have fun all you Disney travelers!! We are heading to UVA to watch them play Johns Hopkins in lacrosse.  DS plays and this was part of his Christmas.  Should be a fun weekend.
> 
> Everyone have a super Easter and a fantastic weekend!!


Have a great week end and have fun at UVA!


----------



## colonialtinker

minniekissedme said:


> When we were planning our trip we asked my parents (as we always do) if they wanted to join us (and they never do). My mom while she isn't disabled would need a scooter because she's a bit larger and wouldn't be able to deal with the walking. In these discussions, my youngest was getting excited that they might join us and spouts off "we can get to the front of the lines because you have a wheelchair!"
> 
> Well I just about died...but isn't it funny how even the little ones know how it works!



.
Wow I thought it was just my DD8 that realized that.  I have a bad knee and refuse to get a scooter, don't want anyone thinking I'm OLD .  My DD told me that I should get one since after 1/2 a day I need to rest up and we could do more rides if I used one.  But I agree, I have seen lots of people get out of those scooters and their walking better then me!

Teenagers running in a crowded park is another pet peeve for me.  This past Christmas while at AK we were leaving from Dino and we past a father with a little girl around 8 - 10 who had been ran over by a group of teenagers.  I turned around to help the dad, I come prepared had napkins, wetones and band-aids on me.  Got most of the bleeding stopped she was pretty banged up.  Used at least 5 band-aids.  I then gave up one of my Tinkerpins that I was suppose to give to someone who does something nice.  Her crying just tore at my heart and DD wanted me to give her the pin.  Hopefully she'll remember that someone stopped to help them and gave her pin.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

I have to explain my absence.  I had to take a fetal recertification class this week and on top of my regular schedule, in the last 11 days, I've had one day off..   Of course, I spent most of that day off cleaning and catching up on laundry.  

Anyway, soon life gets back to normal and I can't wait.

On the closing front...no documents yet, but hopefully they'll come while I'm off and I can get everything sent off next week.

Congrats to those who passed in the last couple days, I know how excited you are!   

Question of the day:  Did UY come into consideration for you and your contract?  

I bought June, knowing all I really cared about was my December trip.  It mattered, but not a huge amount.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## colonialtinker

No use year didn't really play into it.  We go at all different times of the year.   DH said he will go any time but Christmas, he didn't like being away from home last year  .  Me on the other hand liked the fact I didn't have to cook a big Christmas Dinner!  We had already planned our  June trip for this year.  Once I past ROFR and get closing done I will be looking at planning a August or September trip


----------



## GoofyDad13

I went by the contract more than the use year.  Ended up with an Aug UY, which may help us, as if we need to cancel late, we sholud have a year to use them.

Happy Easter all.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> I have to explain my absence.  I had to take a fetal recertification class this week and on top of my regular schedule, in the last 11 days, I've had one day off..   Of course, I spent most of that day off cleaning and catching up on laundry.
> 
> Anyway, soon life gets back to normal and I can't wait.
> 
> On the closing front...no documents yet, but hopefully they'll come while I'm off and I can get everything sent off next week.
> 
> Congrats to those who passed in the last couple days, I know how excited you are!
> 
> Question of the day:  Did UY come into consideration for you and your contract?
> 
> I bought June, knowing all I really cared about was my December trip.  It mattered, but not a huge amount.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!


For me UY didn't come into play as much as the amount of points and location then once we started to check things out a little more we realized that UY does hold some weight. That's why we were so nervous about the contract we found because, right location, right amount of points (or at least we thought so) and then the right UY. We generally go in April on our kids spring break so February UY is good for us where we have the points put on a couple of months before we head out and then we can bank the left over points after we get back.


----------



## icouldlivethere

I wanted a September or October UY and we got an Oct. UY.  I knew the times we were least likely to go were the summer months because we don't like the heat.  We are most likely to go any time from Oct. through April so I felt like the Oct. UY would work well for us.


----------



## Rambler5678

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Happy Easter everyone! I'm hoping that maybe with the long Easter weekend maybe the ROFR's got put off until Monday or at least the phone calls and Emails, I think next week is going to be huge for this thread!

*Updated list 3/22/08*: 

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## colonialtinker

Happy Easter everyone!

By my calculations I figure I won't hear anything on my ROFR until April Fool's day.  I sure hope Disney doesn't fool me!


----------



## gingermouse17

I did take use year into consideration since my other contract has a March UY for AKV I wanted HHI to be the same.  Easier to keep track of points.


----------



## gingermouse17

Rambler5678 said:


> Happy Easter everyone.



Happy Easter


----------



## Grandbuddy

...notes their $79 a point offer for a 180-point resale contract at SSR made it through ROFR in about 2 weeks, and they are to close soon. He's not participating in this thread, but that's one more success story for us to ponder. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter. God bless us, every one.


----------



## minniekissedme

It wasn't a big factor for us...we were more about the points and $$. We have traveled mostly in Jan/Feb so were I guess kinda tight but I'm not real worried about it. Hoping to start spending my 350 points soon enough!!!!

Happy Easter to those of you celebrating on Sunday. My Easter (we are Orthodox) is another five weeks away.


----------



## Metsoskil

Happy Easter everyone!

DW and I decided last night that we have to cancel our offer tomorrow on the OKW contract.  Last week after we made the offer our roof started leaking, and even though we've got enough saved to fix the roof and buy the DVC, we can't justify cleaning out most of our savings.  We're pretty bummed about it, but in a few months I'm sure we'll be back searching for a contract.  This thread's been great, though, and I can't wait to be back.  I'll still check in, beacuse I'm looking forward to the rest of you who are waiting getting through (and those waiting to close to finally get finished).

If anyone's looking for an OKW add-on, they'll be one at a really good price back on the market come Tuesday.  60pts, April UY.  They were asking for $73 pp before we made an offer.

Hope everyone has a great holiday.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Metsoskil said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> DW and I decided last night that we have to cancel our offer tomorrow on the OKW contract.  Last week after we made the offer our roof started leaking, and even though we've got enough saved to fix the roof and buy the DVC, we can't justify cleaning out most of our savings.  We're pretty bummed about it, but in a few months I'm sure we'll be back searching for a contract.  This thread's been great, though, and I can't wait to be back.  I'll still check in, beacuse I'm looking forward to the rest of you who are waiting getting through (and those waiting to close to finally get finished).
> 
> If anyone's looking for an OKW add-on, they'll be one at a really good price back on the market come Tuesday.  60pts, April UY.  They were asking for $73 pp before we made an offer.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday.


Happy Easter to you too. Sorry about the roof. For what it's worth my DW and I got close buying DVC on a couple occasions and then decided not to go forward, never made it to the point of making an offer before but money was the reason we couldn't justify doing it, so I've been there. Eventually it became our turn, so to speak and we're following through this time. Hopefully everything goes smooth for you for the next few months and we see you back here, sweating your way through ROFR once again. Good luck.


----------



## tammymacb

Happy Easter Sunshines... 

Today is my last day in this horrible stretch of workdays.  I can't WAIT until tomorrow.

So sorry to hear about your roof and your DVC contract.  Hopefully you'll be back soon.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

So sorry to hear about your roof and your DVC. I am sure in no time you will be back and able to get the contract that you want. Good luck!!!

I looked at UY very heavily. I wanted May or June because we will go anytime from Sept to April so I wanted to be able to get my time in before my points expired. We plan to go every other year. Rolling one year ahead to go and then rolling the remaining to the next year. 

I talked to my broker Friday and they have to wait for the esstoppel from Disney. Anyone have any ideas on how long that takes Disney to get to the closing company.

Happy Easter everyone!!!
Melis


----------



## tammymacb

Most of us aren't quite sure what the estoppel is...

If you're waiting for your ROFR from Disney, they've been running ( on average ) 2-3 weeks right now.

If you've already made ROFR, I can't answer that.  I made ROFR a couple weeks ago.  My closing date is only 2 days after Cheryl's but she got all of her closing paperwork last week.  I haven't gotten any yet.


----------



## minniekissedme

Metsoskil said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> DW and I decided last night that we have to cancel our offer tomorrow on the OKW contract.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bummer...hope it all works out well for you and yours. Have a blessed Easter.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> Most of us aren't quite sure what the estoppel is...
> 
> If you're waiting for your ROFR from Disney, they've been running ( on average ) 2-3 weeks right now.
> 
> If you've already made ROFR, I can't answer that.  I made ROFR a couple weeks ago.  My closing date is only 2 days after Cheryl's but she got all of her closing paperwork last week.  I haven't gotten any yet.



I got through ROFR last Thursday - then it said in my email that they have 30 days to get the Estoppel from Disney - that I should have my closing paperwork with in a month. What is your closing date set for? How many weeks did Cheryl wait for her paperwork? Are you both going through the same resale company?

Melis

  Luck to all us to close soon


----------



## disneymotherof3

Hi everyone!!  Happy Easter!  I'm so happy to be back!  I've missed you all! 




tammymacb said:


> On the closing front...no documents yet, but hopefully they'll come while I'm off and I can get everything sent off next week.



Hopefully you'll get them this week! 



tammymacb said:


> Question of the day:  Did UY come into consideration for you and your contract?
> 
> I bought June, knowing all I really cared about was my December trip.  It mattered, but not a huge amount.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!



No, not really.  It was more about the points and the loaded contract.



Metsoskil said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> DW and I decided last night that we have to cancel our offer tomorrow on the OKW contract.  Last week after we made the offer our roof started leaking, and even though we've got enough saved to fix the roof and buy the DVC, we can't justify cleaning out most of our savings.  We're pretty bummed about it, but in a few months I'm sure we'll be back searching for a contract.  This thread's been great, though, and I can't wait to be back.  I'll still check in, beacuse I'm looking forward to the rest of you who are waiting getting through (and those waiting to close to finally get finished).
> 
> If anyone's looking for an OKW add-on, they'll be one at a really good price back on the market come Tuesday.  60pts, April UY.  They were asking for $73 pp before we made an offer.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday.



I'm really sorry to hear about you having to cancel your contract.  Hopefully for you it hasn't been 10 days and you can get your money back.    



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I got through ROFR last Thursday - then it said in my email that they have 30 days to get the Estoppel from Disney - that I should have my closing paperwork with in a month. What is your closing date set for? How many weeks did Cheryl wait for her paperwork? Are you both going through the same resale company?
> 
> Melis
> 
> Luck to all us to close soon



Our closing date is set for April 7th, but we're hoping it will happen sooner.  I found out from Nancy on March 5th that we passed on Feb. 29th (she thought that we already knew).  Anyway, we received our closing paperwork on March 19th.  We immediately signed everything, went to the bank and got the check and sent everything back that same day!  We sent it Priority Mail and they received it on Friday.  I am REALLY hoping that we can close early.  It all depends on when the seller gets his paperwork back.

I think we are going through the same company......TTS.


----------



## tammymacb

Cheryl and I are using the same complany.  My closing date is April 9th, but I haven't received my paperwork yet.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> Cheryl and I are using the same complany.  My closing date is April 9th, but I haven't received my paperwork yet.



It seems like it should be any day not. Maybe they are backed up with the holiday. I bet you hear sometime this week. My closing isn't until the 30th of April. I sure hope I don't have to wait that long


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Cheryl, welcome back, hope you had a great weekend!

I have a day off!!!!!  

Can't tell you how happy I am about that.

I'm thinking of a question for the day, if anyone else comes up with one first, throw it in!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> I'm thinking of a question for the day, if anyone else comes up with one first, throw it in!



Good morning to you...one more day of Spring break in this house so it's a stay at home dad day here.  

? of the day thought...if it's not a Disney vacation, where would be your favorite vacation place?


----------



## tammymacb

Oh, that's easy!  The Caribbean.   

My DH and I are scuba divers and have a great dive vacation every year.  

The last two years were Grand Cayman, this year Bonaire, next year Belize.. 

Looooove diving.  Great question!


----------



## minniekissedme

We're not divers but I agree...the Caribbean for me, too!  We've done several islands via cruise or vacation and I'd have to say either Grand Cayman or St. John are my favorites.  

Now the most fun was the jeep tour in Aruba...that was quite a ride!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Cheryl, welcome back, hope you had a great weekend!
> 
> I have a day off!!!!!
> 
> Can't tell you how happy I am about that.
> 
> I'm thinking of a question for the day, if anyone else comes up with one first, throw it in!



Thanks Tammy!  Hope you can enjoy your day off!



minniekissedme said:


> Good morning to you...one more day of Spring break in this house so it's a stay at home dad day here.
> 
> ? of the day thought...if it's not a Disney vacation, where would be your favorite vacation place?



We're just starting Spring Break here.  A whole week!

I'm not really sure about where else we would go.  I've been to some places pre-marriage, but as for family vacations, we've been to Disneyland, WDW and Gatlinburg, TN.  



tammymacb said:


> Oh, that's easy!  The Caribbean.
> 
> My DH and I are scuba divers and have a great dive vacation every year.
> 
> The last two years were Grand Cayman, this year Bonaire, next year Belize..
> 
> Looooove diving.  Great question!



I've been diving in Grand Cayman too!  I loved it!  I would go back there in a heartbeat!


----------



## minniekissedme

While it may not be a "vacation" spot, we love to get the kiddies to Washington, DC and hope to go this summer again. We're close enough to make it in less than four hours and have friends in the area, too. We're trying to make sure our three amigos understand what's important besides GameBoy and SpongeBob.


----------



## tammymacb

disneymotherof3 said:


> I've been diving in Grand Cayman too!  I loved it!  I would go back there in a heartbeat!




Last August we spent 11 days and did just over 30 dives and I still wanted to cry when it was time to come home...

If you ever get the opportunity to hit Trinity Caves or Big Sand Chute, jump at the chance!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

If not disney.. I think it would be a cruise. They are so nice with the kiddos! We are doing a Disney Cruise in September. In January we are going on a cruise too right sister...


----------



## tammymacb

I'm all for it...

Kristen, got a call for 50 BCV points with double points from a resale...Unfortunately, it was a Dec UY.


----------



## the who #3

i have done this several times and still get a little over anxious, but i find that it usually takes 3 to 5 wks for rofr and the paper work starts coming in soon after that.  i get notification for tts by e-mail.

i am, in fact, waiting for rofr now.

sometimes i think that i am the one that keeps the sales rocking back and forth.  but isn't that supposed to be good for the economy?????  i will use that as an excuse for my disney addiction anyway.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Good Morning all! I trust everyone had a great weekend. I have added "the who #3" to our list. He's an old pro at this so maybe we can all learn a thing or two. Welcome aboard.  

*Updated list 3/24/08: * 


The Who #3

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

Metsoskil

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## tammymacb

Where, oh where are the June UY resales??  

I look every day, on several sites and June seems to have less inventory in general and for small contracts...nada..


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> Good morning to you...one more day of Spring break in this house so it's a stay at home dad day here.
> 
> ? of the day thought...if it's not a Disney vacation, where would be your favorite vacation place?


I think I have rewritten this post about eight times, I keep changing my mind. I think if it's not a Disney vacation then for me it's probable one of those Disney "wanna be's" like Universal Studios or maybe King's Dominion at least for now. Although, I have to go along with "dvcnewgirl" a cruise would be pretty nice...I need more points!


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> I think if it's not a Disney vacation then for me it's probable one of those Disney "wanna be's" like Universal Studios or maybe King's Dominion at least for now.



I have to say that Disney has spoiled my opinion on our local amusement park, Kennywood, which is a great amusement park. It's only about 40 minutes from my front door, has one of the best wooden roller coasters in the country, the Thunderbolt, and more than enough great rides to keep us going all day.

But what Disney does with attractions, cleanliness, and CM friendliness, just has me wanting the Disney type of experience all the time. I know that is a lot to ask for anymore and I think that's what makes me coming back for more and joing the DVC!


----------



## Metsoskil

minniekissedme said:


> Good morning to you...one more day of Spring break in this house so it's a stay at home dad day here.
> 
> ? of the day thought...if it's not a Disney vacation, where would be your favorite vacation place?



We go to Rehoboth Beach in Delaware for two weeks at the beginning of every summer.  The house we rent is in a private community with its own beach, and the beach is right across the street (I usually walk to the beach barefoot - it's that close.)  We've always said that we will never give up our time at Rehoboth for anything.  If we were hurting for money (or our roof started leaking...) we'd give on Disney before Rehoboth.  

For us, Rehoboth always signals the beginning of summer, and Disney is the grand finale at the end in August.  Both of us being teachers and having the summer off with the kids is awesome.  Last year we spent as much time travelling as we did at home.


----------



## Laxmom

I agree.  We used to get Kings Island annual passes and Disney ruined it for us!  

Hey new DVC owners and owners to be.. I got this month's Mousesaver newsletter and there was an interesting deal on an owners locker.  Heres the deal:

I have negotiated an unprecedented, exclusive offer for MouseSavers Hot Deals readers only: sign up for Owner's Locker and receive $50 off the one-time Membership Fee, which includes your locker plus the initial delivery and pick-up. That's right, you can join for just $25* instead of the regular $75!

To get this special offer, simply visit http://www.OwnersLocker.com, click on the "Sign Up Now!" tab and select "I heard about it on MouseSavers" on the order form pull-down menu under How did you hear about Owners Locker? Then click on Recalculate Order." The savings will appear onscreen.

This is a very limited-time offer. You must sign up between 3/24/08 and 3/26/08 to qualify. 

Not traveling for awhile? No problem. Sign up now, get charged later! Owners Locker doesnt charge you for the service until 30 days prior to check-in.

*The one-time Membership Fee is reduced from $75 (plus tax) to $25 (plus tax) for this offer. The reasonable annual fee of $99 for the Standard Annual Plan or $179 for Premium Annual Service still applies.

Thought you all might be able to use this!

Oh, and btw, fantastic lacrosse weekend!  UVA won in OT by 1.  Not sure which comes first on our list of favorites - Disney or lacrosse?  Hmm.


----------



## Laxmom

Oh, I forgot.  Hilton Head!!! Hands down!


----------



## minniekissedme

Metsoskil said:


> Both of us being teachers and having the summer off with the kids is awesome.



That's what real estate does for me...I'm the one that packs lunches, does, cooks, cleans...but I also get to take them to the pool everyday in the summer! My wife gets really jealous of that.  All I need is my cell phone and business can always be done.


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom, thanks for the OL tip!  I need to see if my sister wants to share one!  That's a decent discount..


----------



## Laxmom

Hey Tammy.  I may be having a blonde moment here but are you cruising Sept 1 on the Magic?  I think DVCgirl is too.  We will be there with bells on!


----------



## tammymacb

I am!  DCVnewgirl is my sister, Kristen.  We ( and a bunch of others ) are sailing the Magic in September.


----------



## barney44

Waiting on ROFR approval for BWV starting today.


----------



## tammymacb

Congats!  I LOVE BWV and that is where we bought also.  Check in from time to time.  There are great folks here to talk you through the process!


----------



## Laxmom

Cool, Tammy!  I forgot you were sisters - severe blonde moment! I was active in the cruise meet board early on but it got kind of big, fast!!  My family just isn't into it.  Hope our paths cross!  Maybe we can set up a meet on the ROFRers! 

Welcome to stressville, Barney44!


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

We are new to ROFR.  DH sent signed offer and deposit to TTS this morning.  The wait begins.

We own at SSR and love DVC so we are hoping to add points.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> Congats!  I LOVE BWV and that is where we bought also.  Check in from time to time.  There are great folks here to talk you through the process!



Good luck. It is very exciting. This board makes the waiting bearable! I made an offer on March 6th and got through ROFR on March 20th - now I am waiting to close. I am very excited. I am new to DVC and wanted to start out small so we purchased a June UY of 80 with 48 banked. We plan to use all 128 and borrow from next year and stay in a GV for our welcome home. 

I can't remember who updates the list, but if you want to add us,  I will let you know as we progress. I keep checking daily. 

I have never been on a Disney cruise. Are they as great as they look? We cruised with Royal Caribbean to Key West, Cozumel and Belize a few years ago and the food on that ship was unreal!!!! 

I thought a Disney cruise might be a great thing to do in a few years.


----------



## Laxmom

Disney cruises are amazing.  I am afraid to try anyone else since.  Disney just does it better!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I have never been on a Disney cruise. Are they as great as they look?
> I thought a Disney cruise might be a great thing to do in a few years.



The Magic was our first Disney experience five years ago. We sailed during Thanksgiving week and had a blast. We were shown the premier of Haunted Mansion on Board before it's US release. I was chosen to play Who Wants to be a Mouseketeer (my first pin!) and the best part...we hit Castaway Cay twice!!   

Apparently there was some big boat show in the Keys and we were diverted to CC. That was the first stop of the cruise. The next time was the day after Thanksgiving. The whole island was now decorated for Christmas...it was tremendous. Before we left for the day, Mickey and Co lit the Christmas tree on the dock...

Not that it wasn't good but I've had better food and that was five years ago. But I sure would do it again.


----------



## sbittner

I think I may need to join this group. I submitted our contract in 3/15 for 100 points at VWL and our paper work went to Disney on 3/20. This is out first contract for DVC and never new it could be so stressful. Please add me to the group list.


----------



## disneymotherof3

sbittner said:


> I think I may need to join this group. I submitted our contract in 3/15 for 100 points at VWL and our paper work went to Disney on 3/20. This is out first contract for DVC and never new it could be so stressful. Please add me to the group list.



You definitely need to join our little group!  This is an awesome group of people that help support you through this stressful time.    and good luck on your contract!


----------



## minniekissedme

sbittner said:


> I think I may need to join this group. I submitted our contract in 3/15 for 100 points at VWL and our paper work went to Disney on 3/20. This is out first contract for DVC and never new it could be so stressful. Please add me to the group list.



Congratulations...the party is just starting!   

Looks like Ed has some work to catch up on from what I've seen posted lately!!!


----------



## tammymacb

I think Ed might be busy figuring how long till his next trip!


----------



## Laxmom

Well...found out we have been ROFR'd by Marriott.  They waited until the
30th day and bought our week on HHI.  There may be a DVC contract in my future!  I can't go thru another 30 day wait like this one - at least DVC is more predictable and quicker!  I'm bummed because we already have one every other year week at this resort but relieved because I would really be happy with DVC also.

We are just going to have to discuss this one.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I think Ed might be busy figuring how long till his next trip!


O.K. I'm back, they actually made me do work today so I was a little busy and could only jump on here from time to time, unreal! Now I'm home so I can get caught up. Just so you know Tammy, I am 24 days 12 hours 20 minutes and 15 seconds from jumping in the family truckster and heading south! I got my CD of "Wishes" and volume 1 through 4 of Disney Classic music ready to go!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome The Who #3, barney 44, JaxDisneyFans, sbittner and Grandbuddy to the ROFR waiting game, it's more fun than Space Mountain! Not really.

The list is growing again! We need some good news this week!

Disneymotherof3 - I think this list is bigger than yours again! 

*Updated list 3/24/08: *

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## tammymacb

Ed!  Missed you today!  

You are totally funny, BTW.  I'm going on that couples trip in May, tried to look up airfare and couldn't quite remember which days I was going to be there..


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom, I'm sorry.  I've seen some good small HH contracts available lately.  Kristen called me to buy one actually ( But it didn't have a June UY ) it had 2007 banked and all 2008 and was less than $4000.00 for 50 points! 

I hope you find something that works for you soon!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Waiting for a contract to arrive from a resale agent: 160 points SSR with a December UY. Some banked '06 points, and most of '07 points available now:
$79 a point. Wish us luck...or blessings, if you're comfortable with those. So, after sending this in with the deposit, we will officially be waiting on ROFR.


----------



## tammymacb

Grandbuddy, welcome!   

SS looks like a beautiful resort.  I was talking to one of my GFs this week about an all girls trip this fall and that was the resort she chose.  So new, and I've heard the spa is great! 

Good luck with your contract and join us for some chat!


----------



## HolidayRoad

If anyone finds themselves either on the list or off the list and it's wrong please let me know! Remember this is the good luck list (except of coarse for Metsoskil's roof), but nobody has been ROFRed so I don't want to leave anyone off!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Hey Tammy, I was just thinking (which can be scary for me) can you believe this thread has grown to pushing almost 600 posts, and shows no sign of slowing down. Pretty cool  . I am waiting to see if the next person that passes ROFR and gets their Email if this thread is added to the little list of threads they attach.  Just wanted to thank you again for starting this. You kind of go from feeling isolated in this whole process to feeling like part of a big group and that's comforting, all thanks to you for starting it and posters like Disneymotherof3 for jumping right in.  .


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> Waiting for a contract to arrive from a resale agent: 160 points SSR with a December UY. Some banked '06 points, and most of '07 points available now:
> $79 a point. Wish us luck...or blessings, if you're comfortable with those. So, after sending this in with the deposit, we will officially be waiting on ROFR.



Welcome aboard matey! We just passed ROFR at $78/point at SSR...hope that means good things for you.  

Laxmom...that was cold making you wait like that. Maybe it was DVC calling you!  

fyi...I checked in with my closing company on the closing package and got the standard "we're waiting for estoppel and Disney" reply. She indicated Disney turnaround is 2-3 weeks so it's more waiting...


----------



## Laxmom

Contacted TSS and am actively looking for DVC contract for HHI.  Can we start a new list of those hoping to be waiting for ROFR?

I don't look at it as cold but inept.  They lost our contract in their system and had to be told that they had it.


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Contacted TSS and am actively looking for DVC contract for HHI.  Can we start a new list of those hoping to be waiting for ROFR?



just like riding a bike


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom, how many points are you looking for??

Ed, I can't believe how this thread has grown.  But, I'm really enjoying it.  I miss everybody when I'm busy and can't jump on... 

I called today about my closing paperwork too.  I'm set to close 4/9 and haven't received anything yet.  I'm also waiting for estoppel..


----------



## Laxmom

I think anything between 50 and 100 and then we will add on later.  I am now on Jerry's email list.  We are looking for a fall UY if possible.  I was hoping he would mention the contract you were offered but didn't.  I'm sure there were people on their list ahead of me that deserve a look first.


----------



## minniekissedme

there's a 50 with a March year on ***********.com


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom, I check all the sites daily and I'll keep my eyes open.  I saw one that might work but it was a March UY.  The one I mentioned before sold quickly..


----------



## Laxmom

pm me.  I think I may have seen that one.


----------



## tammymacb

Most of the small HH contracts are stripped right now.  I bet you'll find one quick though!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

fyi...I checked in with my closing company on the closing package and got the standard "we're waiting for estoppel and Disney" reply. She indicated Disney turnaround is 2-3 weeks so it's more waiting...[/QUOTE]

Yuck, does that mean that I have another 2 and half weeks- arghhh - waiting is the hardest part - that song just rings through my head these past few weeks. When is your closing?


----------



## Laxmom

Ok guys.  Here's a loaded question.  What is your opinion on what use year would be best for us?  We would most likely be traveling in either October or Feb/March.  At one time, I thought a fall UY would be best.  We are flexible because this is our getaway without kids and can travel anytime.  We already can go to HH in summer with our "other" ts.  I want the peace that off season offers but the option to book a room in Orlando on either end of a cruise.


----------



## minniekissedme

I'm still unsure how that's going to play out for us!  

We have traveled Jan/Feb because of the lack of crowds and our children are still at an age (11,9,7) that taking them out of school isn't harmful. DS11 starts middle school next year so all that can be tossed out the window if the volume of his work escalates as I know it will (plus the fact he has no initiative at this age).

We're also not big planners for these either...trips are always booked in either Nov/Dec for Jan/Feb, so I think we're in for some "challenges" but we'll survive and book what we want when we want.

For you...March gives you booking for the following Feb and still time to cancel October, right?? Whether I'm the right person to answer or not remains to be seen!


----------



## tammymacb

Well, you have 8 months to bank.  Aug, Oct...possibly June ( it would get you to February to bank ) would be best.  But, if you're flexible, I'd be looking for the *best* contract.


----------



## Laxmom

Kind of what I thought.  We can, and do, travel at different times of the year.  HHI is where we would stay most with the occasional pre or post cruise stay in Orlando.  Glad I have been researching just in case....

I'm not even mad that they ROFR'd our week but that they waited until the very last possible minute.


----------



## minniekissedme

here's me today... breakfast

 lunch

 dinner

 put the kids to bed

Can you say Betty Ford Clinic?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Laxmom

me too!  First day of spring break and the weather sucked!  I didn't even get out of my Mickey jammies until noon!


----------



## pb4ugo

Today is day #1 of the process for DH and me.  We faxed and overnited our paperwork and check to TTS for an SSR 50 pt June UY contract.  Not a great one -but it is the 50 pts we needed to reach a total of 300 pts and it is the same use year as our master; and we wanted to deal thru TTS.

We are a couple of DINKs - DH is retired 2 yrs and I am hoping for an early retirement incentive this July.  Without the ERI, I will still retire in Sept '09 - not too far away.  We already own our master contract and one add-on which we purchased thru Disney - so I am not so sure that we will be on pins and needles awaiting ROFR.  I do think that $83/pt is more than fair for what is essentially a stripped contract.

tammymcnab:  went to Mt. Pleasant Fall '06 and LOVED IT!  LOVED Charleston, too.  Thought i loved Savannah when I was there - but when I got to Charleston it took me a while to remember how lovely Savannah was!  Some day I want to return to do a house tour of the homes of Charleston!  

DH and I enjoy all of the low country from Charleston to Savannah.  We have taken to spending a week each Fall at DVC's HHI resort just so that we can travel around and absorb all of the ambiance.  We have found the folks we met there to be more than friendly - and that takes some getting used to for a Northerner!  And we found Signe's bakery on the island!  We stayed at the HHI DVC for one nite enroute back to NJ on our Feb WDW vacation this year - just so we could get some bakery to bring home!

If/when we have to take a different vacation - we head for Maine during Fall foliage.

A pleasure to meet you all - guess I'm gonna be here for a while!


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats on your contract!  I'm a HHI lover too.  I have a question for you.  How hard has it been to get into DVC HHI at the 7 month window for that time of year?  We want to purchase points there and I am going to try and be patient for a great contract that will work for us but I just used 30 days worth of patience on a Marriott week that they ROFR'd at the last possible minute so I may be open to other suggestions.


----------



## minniekissedme

congrats...love the name!

By the way...what's a DINK?


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> I just used 30 days worth of patience on a Marriott week that they ROFR'd at the last possible minute so I may be open to other suggestions.



four twenty... 
four twenty... 
four twenty...


----------



## SomethingElse

By the way...what's a DINK? 
__________________
 Double Income No Kids


----------



## minniekissedme

nice  

I have a loooonnnngggg way to go before that happens again.    I'll be working as a CM...I can see me driving a bus in that nice multi-chromatic outfit.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> I'm still unsure how that's going to play out for us!
> 
> We have traveled Jan/Feb because of the lack of crowds and our children are still at an age (11,9,7) that taking them out of school isn't harmful. DS11 starts middle school next year so all that can be tossed out the window if the volume of his work escalates as I know it will (plus the fact he has no initiative at this age).
> 
> We're also not big planners for these either...trips are always booked in either Nov/Dec for Jan/Feb, so I think we're in for some "challenges" but we'll survive and book what we want when we want.
> 
> :



We were thinking about Jan as well for the same reasons. I just worry about having to wear winter coats - If we go in January I want to be able to leave the heavy coats at home. I get enough cold living up North, would want sunshine in Florida


----------



## Laxmom

Dual income no kids = Dink.

Bob, you are what some would call an enabler!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

Another day off!   
Today I'll try a little more of this  
And a little less of this  

I can't make any promises though.

I've been watching email obsessively for my closing documents and for a good June UY resale to pop up.. 

What's our question of the day?

( BWT, Pb4ugo, awesome name!  - Thanks!  I'm lucky to live here but it sure has changed since I bought and it was just a quiet suburb of the city of Charleston.  It sure is pretty, though. )


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome pb4ugo! That just sounds weird. Definitely one of our more creative names on the list! I couldn't find a smiley for that one.

*Updated list 3/25/08:*

pb4ugo  (not just a login)

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

I know this is a little off subject but I wanted to share this because I like you guys, if you get a chance check out the thread below it's the "Dis Dads Club" thread and on the last page read the post by DisneyFed. I bet our wait for the next couple of weeks is a little lighter than his. 



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1635716


----------



## tammymacb

Wow!  

My stepdaughter's BF is in Iraq right now and he's scheduled to come home in May.  I can't wait 'till every one of them can come back home.   
( BTW, only mention the step part as I've already put my age on this thread and I was *NOT * a pregnant teen!


----------



## tammymacb

Guess who's gonna make ressies to dive the Living Seas this year..


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I did some research and for those of you waiting for closing paper work like I am I thought you might find this useful: 

*Timeshare Closing Process  *
What happens at Timeshare Closing Services when a timeshare closing takes place?


1. Title search is ordered.   This will assure the buyer that the seller is conveying good title to the property.  Title insurance assures the buyer that there are no liens or encumbrances on the property.  Title insurance will insure the buyer that the seller is the true titleholder to the property.  Title insurance will also insure the buyer that the seller has not conveyed interest in the timeshare to anyone else. This process usually takes ten days to complete.

2. Estoppel letter is ordered from the resort.  This is the current owners account status, insuring full payment of maintenance fees, taxes and mortgages.   The estoppel letter confirms the size of unit, type of unit,  status and availability of the week the buyer is purchasing.

3. Closing documents are sent to the buyer and seller.  After the closing package is organized the documents are sent to the buyer and seller with instructions.  Upon return of documents from buyer and seller the executed deed is processed for recording and the sellers monies released to him.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Guess who's gonna make ressies to dive the Living Seas this year..


Frank Magillicutty?


----------



## tammymacb

How did you *ever *guess?!?!?


----------



## tammymacb

Tigger and Eeyore, thanks for that breakdown.  Finally we know what estoppel is !   

I'm wondering why Cheryl and I ( who have closing dates 2 days apart ) are having such a different experience.  Cheryl got her documents a week ago and I haven't seen mine yet.


----------



## Laxmom

So that is what estoppel is!!!  And you guys used the same resale company, right?  I would guess it is something to do with the current owners.


----------



## tammymacb

Finally, somebody figured it out!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Guess who's gonna make ressies to dive the Living Seas this year..


All seriousness, sounds like a blast! How far out do you have to book it?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I did some research and for those of you waiting for closing paper work like I am I thought you might find this useful:
> 
> *Timeshare Closing Process  *
> What happens at Timeshare Closing Services when a timeshare closing takes place?
> 
> 
> 1. Title search is ordered.   This will assure the buyer that the seller is conveying good title to the property.  Title insurance assures the buyer that there are no liens or encumbrances on the property.  Title insurance will insure the buyer that the seller is the true titleholder to the property.  Title insurance will also insure the buyer that the seller has not conveyed interest in the timeshare to anyone else. This process usually takes ten days to complete.
> 
> 2. Estoppel letter is ordered from the resort.  This is the current owners account status, insuring full payment of maintenance fees, taxes and mortgages.   The estoppel letter confirms the size of unit, type of unit,  status and availability of the week the buyer is purchasing.
> 
> 3. Closing documents are sent to the buyer and seller.  After the closing package is organized the documents are sent to the buyer and seller with instructions.  Upon return of documents from buyer and seller the executed deed is processed for recording and the sellers monies released to him.


Thanks for the info, clears up a few questions I had rolling around in my coconut.


----------



## tammymacb

I've called about it a couple times.  Sounds like I can do it in relatively short notice as you have to have to be scuba certified.

I think it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## minniekissedme

Good morning all...not as much  today. Have to put some bacon on the table! 

My question of the day already went to my DS11. Poor baby had his checkup today and had to get three shots. His question was...would you prefer to die from one of these infectious diseases we are trying to prevent or get the damn shot?

Laxmom...I try to do my part to keep the world going round!  



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> We were thinking about Jan as well for the same reasons. I just worry about having to wear winter coats - If we go in January I want to be able to leave the heavy coats at home. I get enough cold living up North, would want sunshine in Florida



Tigger & Eeyore...we love Jan/Feb. Weather runs the full spectrum. We've been there with shorts and t's, multiple layers, tossle caps and gloves, and NOBODY in the park!  Generally temps are 60's and 70's so it's not Blizzard Beach weather  but the benefits of less crowds far outweigh the temps. Our first year it did dip to 30 one overnite...Disney covered all of their flowers. We were bundled and rode all nite and never waited on one ride! 

This year we did the first week of Feb which coincided with Mardi Gras and Dance Teams and Cheerleaders. Still wasn't too bad crowdwise though the entire state of Louisiana was in town! The dance teams weren't quite as noisy as the cheerleaders... 

We have done this time frame with the kids having MLK day off or another in-service day and in between all the silly standardized tests (no offense to any teachers) they do nowadays. DS11 goes to middle school next year so we'll see if this time frame continues (hope so).


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Tigger & Eyeore,

Thanks for the closing info.  It cleared up questions DH & I had.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

I have become addicted to this thread.  I think I need to join.  We have made an offer on a VWL on March 18th.  Hopefully all will go well.  We are Disney fanatics and have spent a lot of money to stay at the villas by rack rates.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> Tigger & Eeyore...we love Jan/Feb. Weather runs the full spectrum. We've been there with shorts and t's, multiple layers, tossle caps and gloves, and NOBODY in the park!  Generally temps are 60's and 70's so it's not Blizzard Beach weather  but the benefits of less crowds far outweigh the temps. Our first year it did dip to 30 one overnite...Disney covered all of their flowers. We were bundled and rode all nite and never waited on one ride!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> So it sounds like it is nice, not just the Florida hot we all expect. I am an upstate NY'er - adirondack region - so 60 or 70 would be great for January. I was looking at the week after New Year's - it would extend the winter break by a week and my college bound student could go, although she has told me she is too old to go with us now. That was weird to hear, but I guess the time is coming.   It will be hard for me to book when she can't go, although if she doesn't want to go   I know Nov. weather is great. We were there in November a few years ago.
> 
> You're welcome everyone for the info. It doesn't make the wait any easier, just we now know why it takes so long - I am so anxious!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Ooohh!  I used to live upstate!  Where are you at?  We used to live near Ithaca and in the Schoharie valley.  Funny we didn't know what lacrosse was then!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Tigger and Eeyore, thanks for that breakdown.  Finally we know what estoppel is !
> 
> I'm wondering why Cheryl and I ( who have closing dates 2 days apart ) are having such a different experience.  Cheryl got her documents a week ago and I haven't seen mine yet.



Who are you working with?  We're with Nancy and she's awesome!



Laxmom said:


> So that is what estoppel is!!!  And you guys used the same resale company, right?  I would guess it is something to do with the current owners.



Maybe.


----------



## minniekissedme

Welcome Jax, Tig, Fourkids, everyone and anyone else I may have missed.

It's getting crazy around here... 

Good morning Lax and Dismom!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome to our little world fourkidsphoto. Where waiting is fun! Well, sort of.

*Updated list 3/25/08:*

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan

llmurphy17


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## disneymotherof3

fourkidsphoto said:


> I have become addicted to this thread.  I think I need to join.  We have made an offer on a VWL on March 18th.  Hopefully all will go well.  We are Disney fanatics and have spent a lot of money to stay at the villas by rack rates.  Thanks for the support!



!  As I'm sure you've already seen, this is an awesome group! 



minniekissedme said:


> Welcome Jax, Tig, Fourkids, everyone and anyone else I may have missed.
> 
> It's getting crazy around here...
> 
> Good morning Lax and Dismom!!!



Good morning!!!!  It is getting crazy!  Isn't it great!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Ooohh!  I used to live upstate!  Where are you at?  We used to live near Ithaca and in the Schoharie valley.  Funny we didn't know what lacrosse was then!



I live north east of Syracuse in the lake effect snow region. If you are from upstate, you know what that means and how 60 and 70 would look _fantastic _in January


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I have Nancy too - how long after you made it through ROFR did you wait to contact her? It has been a week Thursday for us and I don't want to seem pushy, but I would like to know what step of that process we are in.


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I live north east of Syracuse in the lake effect snow region. If you are from upstate, you know what that means and how 60 and 70 would look _fantastic _in January



Yea, we were southwest of Albany in one place and south of Syracuse in the other.  Our first snowfall up there was 36 inches!!!  They picked up the Christmas trees in April!   We laugh when we get snow here.  Schools cancel for 2-3 inches!  3 weeks ago we got 14 - life stopped, level 1 snow emergency, illegal to be on the roads!  They just don't know snow here!

We were in a flash flood and a tornado while living upstate.  Crazy weather you got up there!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Yea, we were southwest of Albany in one place and south of Syracuse in the other.  Our first snowfall up there was 36 inches!!!  They picked up the Christmas trees in April!   We laugh when we get snow here.  Schools cancel for 2-3 inches!  3 weeks ago we got 14 - life stopped, level 1 snow emergency, illegal to be on the roads!  They just don't know snow here!
> 
> We were in a flash flood and a tornado while living upstate.  Crazy weather you got up there!




I always get a chuckle out of the southern cancelations too and wish they would do that here when we get 18 inches over night. We are lucky if they close school. I guess if they did we would be home all winter because it is relentless sometimes  You probably remember the white knuckle driving then - it is down right scary sometimes. 

Ithaca is a beautiful area. I like it there and we plan to visit this year to take the kids to the parks and gorges. I nice place to take walk in the summer. It is about 1 1/2 hours from my house. Where are you now? Maybe I missed that - way down South?


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I have Nancy too - how long after you made it through ROFR did you wait to contact her? It has been a week Thursday for us and I don't want to seem pushy, but I would like to know what step of that process we are in.



In an email to my closing company (I did not use TTS and have a different Nancy at a different company) she told me it's 2-3 weeks for the "Big E" process.

I just keep hearing Tom Petty..."the wait...ing is the hard...est...part!"


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> In an email to my closing company (I did not use TTS and have a different Nancy at a different company) she told me it's 2-3 weeks for the "Big E" process.
> 
> I just keep hearing Tom Petty..."the wait...ing is the hard...est...part!"



Ohhhh - I wonder why it takes so long. You would think it would come right behind the ROFR   Bummer  

I am with the TTS - how ironic that there is another Nancy doing the same thing. Which store did you go through?


----------



## Laxmom

Way down south!! Cincinnati!  The white knuckle driving is here!  People just don't know how to deal with the snow.  They ride the brake.  And the snow removal is less than stellar.

We loved the finger lakes.  We often packed a picnic and enjoyed the afternoon at the playground in Ithaca on Cayuga Lake.  Ah, those were the days....

It may still be the same Nancy.  Could she be closing for more than one agency?




Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I always get a chuckle out of the southern cancelations too and wish they would do that here when we get 18 inches over night. We are lucky if they close school. I guess if they did we would be home all winter because it is relentless sometimes  You probably remember the white knuckle driving then - it is down right scary sometimes.
> 
> Ithaca is a beautiful area. I like it there and we plan to visit this year to take the kids to the parks and gorges. I nice place to take walk in the summer. It is about 1 1/2 hours from my house. Where are you now? Maybe I missed that - way down South?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Completely unrelated to anything but I just got a rush of excitement! So I had to post, why? I don't have a clue!

23 days 16 hours 19 minutes and 33 seconds until...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Way down south!! Cincinnati!  The white knuckle driving is here!  People just don't know how to deal with the snow.  They ride the brake.  And the snow removal is less than stellar.



Glad you included the laughing smiley with your "way down south." If we get snow (about 25 miles north of the Gulf of Mexico, on Mobile Bay), it's almost as much of an emergency as a hurricane - which unfortunately, we do get.


----------



## tammymacb

Helllloooo Everybody!  

Ed..  Sweeeeeeeeeet Car!  

A long, long time ago, I had a house just outside of Saratoga Springs.  It's pretty up there in the *summer*.  

Laxmom, how we doing on our search?

I called Nancy ( TTS Nancy ) to find out where my paperwork was.  Not no answer and left a message.

I almost bought a 70 pt HH contract today.  I'm resisting.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Helllloooo Everybody!
> 
> Ed..  Sweeeeeeeeeet Car!
> 
> A long, long time ago, I had a house just outside of Saratoga Springs.  It's pretty up there in the *summer*.
> 
> Laxmom, how we doing on our search?
> 
> I called Nancy ( TTS Nancy ) to find out where my paperwork was.  Not no answer and left a message.
> 
> I almost bought a 70 pt HH contract today.  I'm resisting.


The Wagon Queen family Truckster in metallic peat! You may think you hate it now but wait 'till you drive it.


----------



## tammymacb

An' you know you're cruising high end with all that wood paneling!


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> Helllloooo Everybody!
> 
> Ed..  Sweeeeeeeeeet Car!
> 
> A long, long time ago, I had a house just outside of Saratoga Springs.  It's pretty up there in the *summer*.
> 
> *Laxmom, how we doing on our search?*
> 
> I called Nancy ( TTS Nancy ) to find out where my paperwork was.  Not no answer and left a message.
> 
> I almost bought a 70 pt HH contract today.  I'm resisting.




The info you sent me was valuable.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## tammymacb

OK, where are all my waiting peeps?

I need some amusement!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK, where are all my waiting peeps?
> 
> I need some amusement!


----------



## tammymacb

Cheryl, did you see Ed's car?

If we're really nice, maybe he'll let us get a ride in it.. 

Just imagine all the heads turning as we cruise down the road!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Cheryl, did you see Ed's car?
> 
> If we're really nice, maybe he'll let us get a ride in it..
> 
> Just imagine all the heads turning as we cruise down the road!



Yes I did!  That's a classic baby!  I might need to borrow it for my trip in August!  My minivan might not do.  Oooohhhh Ed!  Please?!?!?


----------



## tammymacb




----------



## tammymacb

Cheryl, you bought OKW, right?


----------



## fourkidsphoto

I have really learned a lot from reading about everyones experience through this process.  There is so much helpful information.  I am a stay at home mom from Kansas.   My husband and I have been going to Disney since 1988.  We stayed at the cheapest hotel in Kissimmee and saw the Grand Floridian being built.  I told my husband we have to go back someday.  When the GF opened, we started going there every 2-3 years..and even renewed our wedding vows there in 1993...a total surprise from my husband.  Anyway, after having 4 kids, we moved over to the Wilderness lodge villas which is much better for a large family.  And now, we are hoping that our deal goes through the ROFR.  We have a really good contract that has 240 2006 points that will expire May 31st if not used.  Hopefully we will close by then and can take a very last minute trip to Disney.  Finally my question:   Does anyone have any ideas about making a cash reservation and then converting it to points after the closing.  I am afraid there won't be any rooms available to what might be a very short window of time to make a reservation.   By the way, My name is Karen.


----------



## tammymacb

Hi Karen and welcome!   

I don't know who you go about making cash ressies and changing because I think often people who do that are already members..I'd ask that question on the Operations board to see if it can be done before you close.

Good luck with you VWL contract, it sounds like an awesome one and I hope you can work it out..


----------



## HolidayRoad

fourkidsphoto said:


> I have really learned a lot from reading about everyones experience through this process.  There is so much helpful information.  I am a stay at home mom from Kansas.   My husband and I have been going to Disney since 1988.  We stayed at the cheapest hotel in Kissimmee and saw the Grand Floridian being built.  I told my husband we have to go back someday.  When the GF opened, we started going there every 2-3 years..and even renewed our wedding vows there in 1993...a total surprise from my husband.  Anyway, after having 4 kids, we moved over to the Wilderness lodge villas which is much better for a large family.  And now, we are hoping that our deal goes through the ROFR.  We have a really good contract that has 240 2006 points that will expire May 31st if not used.  Hopefully we will close by then and can take a very last minute trip to Disney.  Finally my question:   Does anyone have any ideas about making a cash reservation and then converting it to points after the closing.  I am afraid there won't be any rooms available to what might be a very short window of time to make a reservation.   By the way, My name is Karen.


Hi Karen, I'm Ed, the one with the really cool car. I hope this thread helps out with your ROFR waiting anxiety. That is assuming you have waiting anxiety. See, when *I* went through ROFR I was as cool as a cucumber but thought I would come on here and help out those others that were a little less patient. Oh, just in case you haven't read the back posts pretty much everything I just said about myself is a complete lie. I was horrified by the process. Absolutely no lie here; two years ago my son sat on Santa's knee right before Christmas and asked Santa for more Patience for his Dad, honest. My wife still laughs about it, so imagine how much fun I was during the ROFR process. Sorry, didn't mean to ramble. As for your question most of us on this thread are "newbies" to this DVC fun you may want to try the planning board or operations board, people are really great about responding. Once again Welcome!


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. you got me. I was just trying to show off to you guys. The 1983, metallic peat Wagon Queen Family Truckster isn't really my car   . I drive a Toyota Highlander. Sure there's room for the family and all but a dime a dozen, The truckster is just a dream  . Someday it will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine!


----------



## tammymacb

I used to have a Highlander and loved it!  

Now I have an Element and if I got that green color, it would look suspiciously like the family truckster.  However, I got the metallic red...

Her name is Ellie..


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Thanks for the info and support.  I am hoping this goes through because it is a very loaded contract.  If it does, we are going to invite all the extended family to use up all the points we would have the first year.  I will keep positive.  We are also sports fanatics with all the kids playing multiple sports.  Off to be the taxi driver for my kids.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Cheryl, you bought OKW, right?



Yep!  I sure did.  Why?


----------



## disneymotherof3

fourkidsphoto said:


> I have really learned a lot from reading about everyones experience through this process.  There is so much helpful information.  I am a stay at home mom from Kansas.   My husband and I have been going to Disney since 1988.  We stayed at the cheapest hotel in Kissimmee and saw the Grand Floridian being built.  I told my husband we have to go back someday.  When the GF opened, we started going there every 2-3 years..and even renewed our wedding vows there in 1993...a total surprise from my husband.  Anyway, after having 4 kids, we moved over to the Wilderness lodge villas which is much better for a large family.  And now, we are hoping that our deal goes through the ROFR.  We have a really good contract that has 240 2006 points that will expire May 31st if not used.  Hopefully we will close by then and can take a very last minute trip to Disney.  Finally my question:   Does anyone have any ideas about making a cash reservation and then converting it to points after the closing.  I am afraid there won't be any rooms available to what might be a very short window of time to make a reservation.   By the way, My name is Karen.



Welcome and good luck with your contract!!  I'm not really sure about the cash ressie and then converting it.  I agree with the others.....ask about it on the Operations Board.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> Hi Karen, I'm Ed, the one with the really cool car. I hope this thread helps out with your ROFR waiting anxiety. That is assuming you have waiting anxiety. See, when *I* went through ROFR I was as cool as a cucumber but thought I would come on here and help out those others that were a little less patient. Oh, just in case you haven't read the back posts pretty much everything I just said about myself is a complete lie. I was horrified by the process. Absolutely no lie here; two years ago my son sat on Santa's knee right before Christmas and asked *Santa for more patients for his Dad*, honest. My wife still laughs about it, so imagine how much fun I was during the ROFR process. Sorry, didn't mean to ramble. As for your question most of us on this thread are "newbies" to this DVC fun you may want to try the planning board or operations board, people are really great about responding. Once again Welcome!



I thought that meant you were a Doctor!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. you got me. I was just trying to show off to you guys. The 1983, metallic peat Wagon Queen Family Truckster isn't really my car   . I drive a Toyota Highlander. Sure there's room for the family and all but a dime a dozen, The truckster is just a dream  . Someday it will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine!



Man!! And I was soooo looking forward to you letting me borrow it.


----------



## tammymacb

disneymotherof3 said:


> Yep!  I sure did.  Why?



'Cause I'm still trying to figure out my master plan and now I'm considering trying to buy points there.


----------



## Metsoskil

Funny stuff today, guys.  Welcome, Karen.  I've got to say that this thread makes if fun to be stressed about ROFR.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> 'Cause I'm still trying to figure out my master plan and now I'm considering trying to buy points there.



I gotcha!  I'm really happy that we ended up buying there.  I've heard so many great things about it.  Plus, I was happy to hear that they have the biggest rooms out of all the DVC's.  We're hoping to add on next year.


----------



## tammymacb

Well, I've covered all the thought processes at this point.

Of course, we all know my first thought was more BWV or if not available BCV, keeping all my points in the same "walk to Epcot" area.

I then considered HHI as I can drive there in less than 2 hours, I still have the 7 month window for Orlando DVC's and I could buy 70 points for the cost of 50 in Orlando.

OKW has been a resort I've always been interested in though.  I love the theming, love that point chart and love the availibility to get a really good sized room.

So, now that I've covered just about every resort...Back to the drawing board..


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Well, I've covered all the thought processes at this point.
> 
> Of course, we all know my first thought was more BWV or if not available BCV, keeping all my points in the same "walk to Epcot" area.
> 
> I then considered HHI as I can drive there in less than 2 hours, I still have the 7 month window for Orlando DVC's and I could buy 70 points for the cost of 50 in Orlando.
> 
> OKW has been a resort I've always been interested in though.  I love the theming, love that point chart and love the availibility to get a really good sized room.
> 
> So, now that I've covered just about every resort...Back to the drawing board..



You are going to drive yourself crazy girl!!!!  That's pretty much why we've decided to possibly just add on next year.  Otherwise I would in the nut house!


----------



## gingermouse17

Yeah!!! (previously known as llmurphy17) I passed ROFR, I received the email today from Yamilin.  So please take off llmurphy17 from the waiting list and add gingermouse17 to the waiting to close list.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I thought that meant you were a Doctor!


O.K. Laxmom you have discovered my shame. I can't spell, it's a disorder I can't lose. I have to ask my nine year how to spell things half the time. I thought about going in and simply editing my post and then play stupid but it's just a vicious circle. You know, I went to college. Why can't I spell! Laxmom has outed me. *Patience*. You know what, I think I will edit the post, I'll feel better.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I thought that meant you were a Doctor!


I don't know what you mean!


----------



## HolidayRoad

gingermouse17 said:


> Yeah!!! (previously known as llmurphy17) I passed ROFR, I received the email today from Yamilin.  So please take off llmurphy17 from the waiting list and add gingermouse17 to the waiting to close list.


Congratulations Gingermouse17 AKA llmurphy17. Now on the next list! Way to keep the string going!


----------



## Metsoskil

Congrats, Gingermouse!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations llmurphy17 AKA gingermouse17!


*Updated list 3/25/08:*

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Laxmom

I don't know what you are talking about.  I just figured you had to be one to afford such a nice car like the family truckster!

Truthfully, I work in Dr.'s office so it jumped out at me. 

Congrats Gingermouse!!  There hasn't been much HHI traffic on ROFR lately.  It is nice to see someone has passed.  How exciting!

Tammy, what are your various strategies?  Here is mine.  We are going for a small contact.  I already have next years trips figured but will have to deposit one of our weeks with II because we will have too much if we purchase a DVC.  (We have a week on deposit with II that has to be used by June 09 or we loose it.) That means, we can still get to HHI next year with DVC on a small contract with 07 & 08 points and then 2010 on II (2008 week)while banking DVC for 2011.  So....addonitis has been delayed at least for now but it doesn't stop me from thinking.  Do I want to add on at same resort with same UY or not?  The weels are turning....I'm glad you guys are here because my DH won't listen anymore.  He just doesn't get the DVC concept.


----------



## tammymacb

Congrats Gingermouse!

Cheryl...Drive myself crazy?   Sister, I am so already there!

Laxmom, I keep going back and forth on my add on.  BWV is the obvious choice, keep all my eggs in one basket.  However, I really do like OKW, and HHI is just such a good price..

I think if something great doesn't pop up soon ( I should close on BWV on the 9th of April ) I'll call my main man Bernard and ask what June UY contracts are laying around that still have 2007 points available.  That will help with my decision making..

Ed, you could be me.  Went to college and can't spell *or * do math..


----------



## tammymacb

Oh, and one other thing, the *only *thing I've truly decided.  I want the *same* UY.  I don't want to borrow from 2 contracts and I'm not always great of keeping stuff like that straight.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I don't know what you are talking about.  I just figured you had to be one to afford such a nice car like the family truckster!
> 
> Truthfully, I work in Dr.'s office so it jumped out at me.
> 
> Congrats Gingermouse!!  There hasn't been much HHI traffic on ROFR lately.  It is nice to see someone has passed.  How exciting!
> 
> Tammy, what are your various strategies?  Here is mine.  We are going for a small contact.  I already have next years trips figured but will have to deposit one of our weeks with II because we will have too much if we purchase a DVC.  (We have a week on deposit with II that has to be used by June 09 or we loose it.) That means, we can still get to HHI next year with DVC on a small contract with 07 & 08 points and then 2010 on II (2008 week)while banking DVC for 2011.  So....addonitis has been delayed at least for now but it doesn't stop me from thinking.  Do I want to add on at same resort with same UY or not?  The weels are turning....I'm glad you guys are here because my DH won't listen anymore.  He just doesn't get the DVC concept.


My DW got a big kick out of your post, she's constantly jumping on my spelling errors so she took great delight in someone else noticing my inability to spell or at the very least my complete incompetence with the English Language. O.K. I get it there isn't three z's in freezer. Oh..people like you and my wife with your fancy spelling and big words think your sooooo great.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Congrats Gingermouse!
> 
> Cheryl...Drive myself crazy?   Sister, I am so already there!
> 
> Laxmom, I keep going back and forth on my add on.  BWV is the obvious choice, keep all my eggs in one basket.  However, I really do like OKW, and HHI is just such a good price..
> 
> I think if something great doesn't pop up soon ( I should close on BWV on the 9th of April ) I'll call my main man Bernard and ask what June UY contracts are laying around that still have 2007 points available.  That will help with my decision making..
> 
> Ed, you could be me.  Went to college and can't spell *or * do math..


No need! That's why God invented calculators and spell check! Of coarse spell check failed me earlier.


----------



## tammymacb




----------



## Laxmom

LOL!!! I like your wife and I don't even know her!!

You had to bring up the m-word, didn't you!  I am working on my degree.  I have 3 semesters left and I will have my BSBA after a 20 year absence.  The one class that gave me fits was accounting 2!  Got my first B - at least I passed.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> LOL!!! I like your wife and I don't even know her!!
> 
> You had to bring up the m-word, didn't you!  I am working on my degree.  I have 3 semesters left and I will have my BSBA after a 20 year absence.  The one class that gave me fits was accounting 2!  Got my first B - at least I passed.


Good, now we are going to talk about standard deviation...Stops my wife in her tracks.


----------



## Laxmom

Oh yeah, you can spell that one can't you!!  I'll ask my DH what that is...hold on...


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom said:


> Congrats on your contract!  I'm a HHI lover too.  I have a question for you.  How hard has it been to get into DVC HHI at the 7 month window for that time of year?  We want to purchase points there and I am going to try and be patient for a great contract that will work for us but I just used 30 days worth of patience on a Marriott week that they ROFR'd at the last possible minute so I may be open to other suggestions.



I have not had a prob booking HHI at the 7 month mark - our "usual" trip there is in Nov - frequently hooking the election day holiday with the Veteran's Day holiday [I'm a state worker!] to make a longer vacation.

I booked the Feb overnite just a month before our trip since it was a last minute whim!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations gingermouse17!!        Hey Ed!!!  We're catching up! 

*As of 3/25/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17



ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations gingermouse17!!       

Hey Ed!!!  We're catching up! 

*As of 3/25/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

disneymotherof3

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17



*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## Laxmom

Oh of course, I knew what standard deviation was.  Didn't everybody?

That is great news, pb4ugo.  We would be traveling mostly off season but would be traveling predominately to HHI.  I was torn about where I would want to own.  I figured since we would be mostly going there that made the most sense incase our travel plans change at some point.  We walked the resort when we were on HHI in Feb. and thought the resort was really neat.  It would be a different type experience for us than our other ts vacations.

Do you think we would have much trouble booking something at WDW at the 7month window if we were flexible and still traveled off season?


----------



## pb4ugo

minniekissedme said:


> congrats...love the name!
> 
> By the way...what's a DINK?




Thanx!  I adopted the name from a license plate that I saw one day up in Maine - it just brings back sooooooo many memories!

*D*ouble *I*ncome *N*o *K*ids


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> LOL!!! I like your wife and I don't even know her!!
> 
> You had to bring up the m-word, didn't you!  I am working on my degree.  I have 3 semesters left and I will have my BSBA after a 20 year absence.  The one class that gave me fits was accounting 2!  Got my first B - at least I passed.


It's funny, my wife is on Disboards too. She used to be Holidayroad but after two or three years with something like 4 posts I took over. She loves to read but doesn't post much. Her name is "SomethingElse" that's because when I took over Holidayroad she was upset saying she was Holidayroad and that I just took over. I told her she had to be something else because I took Holidayroad and ran with it. So she developed her new name "Something Else". I actually gave her the HolidayRoad to begin with anyways. Now she will be horrified once she reads this!


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom said:


> snip
> That is great news, pb4ugo.  We would be traveling mostly off season but would be traveling predominately to HHI.  I was torn about where I would want to own.  I figured since we would be mostly going there that made the most sense incase our travel plans change at some point.  We walked the resort when we were on HHI in Feb. and thought the resort was really neat.  It would be a different type experience for us than our other ts vacations.
> 
> Do you think we would have much trouble booking something at WDW at the 7month window if we were flexible and still traveled off season?




We bought into DVC so that we could get out of the frozen wasteland of NJ every Feb.  As govt emps, DH and I could link Lincoln's B-day and President's Day into the same vacation and have sufficient time to drive to/from and make the drive part of thhe vacation.  That week of holidays is usually the last week before the dvc "season" changes and room points go up, so we feared the 7 month booking dilemna.  Has wound up not being a problem - likely because we book into OKW rather than one of the more popular Epcot area resorts.  Based on size, booking OKW and SSR are likely pretty easy to book at that particular time.

Over on the DVC boards the purchase mantra is buy where you want to stay!  Especially for folks who are locked into restricted travel dates because of children in school.  The 11 month booking window is critical for those guests.  But since we have no children and both of us might be retired in a few months, our travel schedule will only be complicated by the needs of our aging parents and/or our siblings and the nieces and nephews.

P.S.
Congratulations llmurphy17 [AKA gingermouse17]!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Congratulations Gingermouse17   

welcome to the world of waiting to close  

Biggest stressor is behind you now


----------



## minniekissedme

gingermouse17 said:


> Yeah!!! (previously known as llmurphy17) I passed ROFR, I received the email today from Yamilin.  So please take off llmurphy17 from the waiting list and add gingermouse17 to the waiting to close list.



Congratulations and welcome to the waiting to close list! After that it's the waiting to close, the check is in the mail list. After that it's closed...waiting to get in the system. After that it's...

And I just finished reading the activity of the day...I missed a lot of


----------



## gingermouse17

Thanks for all the congratulations  

and here is some pixie dust for everyone still waiting in the ROFR group


----------



## minniekissedme

I'm hearing Robin Williams..."Goooooodddddd Morning Waiting for ROFR!"

More work today and less  again. Taxi service tonite! Never a dull moment with three mice!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Hi Laxmom, I see your here this morning. I just don't feel right unless I get to see a "Good morning sunshines  " from Tammy. Oh well, maybe later.

 
22 days 20 hours 8 minutes and 41 seconds until I hit Route 95 heading south!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I have a feeling a lot of ROFR's are going to pass in the next few days!


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Hi Laxmom, I see your here this morning. I just don't feel right unless I get to see a "Good morning sunshines  " from Tammy. Oh well, maybe later.



I know I'm not Tammy but I tried...



> I'm hearing Robin Williams..."Goooooodddddd Morning Waiting for ROFR!"



I still don't get how this multi quote thing works...I'm getting closer but...


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> I know I'm not Tammy but I tried...
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get how this multi quote thing works...I'm getting closer but...


I know but it's just not the same, plus when I looked your little green light wasn't on, the only one on at the time was Laxmom.


----------



## Laxmom

I've been in and out.  Still researching...


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Good morning everyone. One more day closer to our answers, whether it is ROFR, closing paperwork, being put in th system - I can't wait!!!! 

I hear you on the taxi service. My 4 little mice keep me going and today is a mouse bday too - even crazier  

  Pixie Dust to everyone for good news


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> I know but it's just not the same, plus when I looked your little green light wasn't on, the only one on at the time was Laxmom.



lights on and nobody home!   

The only reason I'm still here is DD8 isn't feeling well and stayed home from school so that gives me an excuse to play here and continue to try to get my *^&@%&* all in one printer connected.   I can't get everything talking to one another...


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> today is a mouse bday too - even crazier



Turn up the speakers...I'll sing for the little mouse!  
Happy Birthday to you...
Happy Birthday to you...
Happy Birthday Minnie or Mickey
Happy Birthday to yoooooooouuuuuuuu.  

DD11 turned 11 last Wed...right there with you!


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

gingermouse17 said:


> Yeah!!! (previously known as llmurphy17) I passed ROFR, I received the email today from Yamilin.  So please take off llmurphy17 from the waiting list and add gingermouse17 to the waiting to close list.



CONGRATS!!  

Still waiting in JAX


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines! 

Home again today!  Probably more of this..  I'm still looking for a good add on _somewhere_.  

Methinks there will be a lot of good passes this week.   

I really need a question of the day today.  I'll think about it.  If someone beats me chime in.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Home again today!  Probably more of this..  I'm still looking for a good add on _somewhere_.
> 
> Methinks there will be a lot of good passes this week.
> 
> I really need a question of the day today.  I'll think about it.  If someone beats me chime in.


O.K. I feel better now.


----------



## minniekissedme

how about this for a question...How many points is enough? 

Subliminal message to Laxmom...$@)


----------



## Laxmom

Lots to do today because I haven't done anything all week!!!

I still have thank you's to write from DH's Dad and Step Dad who both passed earlier this month.  I need to get the charitable contributions sent today.  I haven't done any homework and the carpets need steam cleaned.  Both dogs need brushed...

Oh, but this is so much more fun!!


----------



## Laxmom

That's easy. 420....or so I am told.


----------



## tammymacb

I really don't need huge contracts..For my travel style ( off season and during the week ) I *think * 150-160 points will be a good number.  However, knowing me, I'll end up with double that amount.


----------



## minniekissedme

minniekissedme said:


> how about this for a question...How many points is enough?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ok...I'll answer my own question! DW is the one that really started this and her logic was pretty simple. We need enough points to go at least once a year as we have done each of the last four. At SSR, that's somewhere from 182 to 225 (1 BR) depending upon the scheduled date. Leaves us with additional options which we'd like to sneak in at various other times (XMAS, summer get away, whatever). So our magic number was 300 and low and behold it became 350 when the worlds greatest contract was available.
> 
> Our 350 also gives us the opportunity to turn up the volume and take others in the 2 bedroom whenever we want. Neither of our parental units has been too excited about going with us in the past. With the deluxe accommodations, that may change (wouldn't bother me if they don't go but...they both march to a different Mickey).
> 
> There you have it.
> 
> Laxmom...$@)!


----------



## Laxmom

That is my thought too.  We have 2 platinum eoy Marriott weeks for traveling with the kids.  My DVC points would be for just DH and I for a getaway.  We eventually want enough points to be able to stay in a 1 bedroom on an annual basis.  That would also give us enough points to do a grand villa once in a blue moon thru banking and borrowing.


----------



## colonialtinker

minniekissedme said:


> how about this for a question...How many points is enough?
> 
> Subliminal message to Laxmom...$@)



Apparently I will never have enought points.  I have another contract for 60 points for OKW.   Took Metsoskil's advised and did a contract on the one he had to cancel today!  DH thinks I'm crazy since its a different UY, but I like having 2 different UYs.  We went 3 times last year and spent a small fortunate.  Now at least I don't have to worry about the rooms.  In 3 years we will break even on one contract and then in 2 1/2 years we will break even on the other.  Plus I will always have a place to go on vacation.


----------



## Laxmom

I don't think you are crazy for 2 UY's but....you are waiting ROFR on 2 contracts?!!  Now that's crazy - twice the stress!


----------



## tammymacb

All I want to do is close on *one*!  Then I'll be back to the drawing board.  ( Unless, of course, a perfect contract comes along today   )


----------



## Laxmom

Tammy, are you going to dive in Nassau?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Well, for me it's simple, how much money do I have and how much do I want  to pay in MF's every year. Once the dust settles on this current contract I want to look and see where I stand and then decide where to go from there. I will have 150 at BWV and then I'm shooting for 210, why 210, I really don't know. I'm sure the next step will to get to 250 and so on and so on...


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> Tammy, are you going to dive in Nassau?



Definately!  I won't book my dive op through the ship though.  

Ed, I think 210 is a good number, but once you ponder it, 250 is almost the same..


----------



## Laxmom

420, Ed.  420.  At least that is what Minniekissedme keeps telling me!


----------



## minniekissedme

I'm also curious as to your home resorts. One of the factors in our SSR choice was the low MF's...in fact the lowest of all DVC resorts. For those afflicted with addonitis (I'm taking DD8 to the dr. later...I'll ask for a cure) my logical brain tells me that is an enticing place to consider??? Since I won't be adding on to get to $@), is my thinking out of whack??


----------



## Laxmom

I think it makes sense.  You have to factor maintenance fees into your equasion.  We are used to MF on HHI being higher.  Our other ts is around $1000 for an every year usage.  That is partly why we went eoy - half the maintenance fee.  The other is home resort priority at 2 resorts.  Marriott or DVC - some things are still the same.


----------



## tammymacb

I bought my main contract at BWV for several reasons. 

The most important was location.  I've been going to Disney since they opened, our parents loaded us up and an original family truckster and we rocked on down to DisneyWorld!  We've stated at Deluxes, Mods and a couple values ( IMHO, did a value once and won't again )  There were things I liked about all the resorts, but when I went with Kris ( my sister DVCnewgirl ) to her BWV this December, being able to walk to Epcot and MGM when I wanted...I only wanted that location!  Also, as someone who has used the resorts for a long time, the price point has changed.  I believe now, even with the MFs, DVC will save me money.

When we used to go, when my oldest was little, I think we paid about $89 per nite for CBR, maybe they'd have a sale for 69-79?  Anyway, we'd go for a week for next to nothing.  I really loved CBR those days, the resort and rooms were beautiful and I saw no reason to buy DVC and pay MFs  when I could have gotten a room for a week for the amount I would have spent on MFs.  Well, CBR is nowhere near those prices anymore and for me the values are out...The MFs are much easier to swallow.

OK...I think I'm rambeling, I bought BWV because I love the location, point value and just the "feel " of the resort.  For an add on- BWV is probably my # choice also, maybe BCV as it's the same area and if I buy my add on directly from Disney, it's the same price.  OKW is a very appealing resort to me and a possible add on as it's the polar opposite of BWV, quiet and laid back.  Also the huge room sizes, it's also got a great value for it's point chart.  AKV and VWL won't work for me, mostly due to location.  AK and MK are the resorts I visit least, though I look forward to booking a SV room at AKL just for the view someday.  SS is gorgeous, I actually used to live in the real SS.  The only turn off for me is the point chart is a bit higher than the rest, and with the size of the resort, when I want to stay there, there will usually be availablity.

  Have I covered everything?


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> I'm also curious as to your home resorts. One of the factors in our SSR choice was the low MF's...in fact the lowest of all DVC resorts. For those afflicted with addonitis (I'm taking DD8 to the dr. later...I'll ask for a cure) my logical brain tells me that is an enticing place to consider??? Since I won't be adding on to get to $@), is my thinking out of whack??


I thought about that, but the cynical side of me is saying that maybe once they sell out at SSR they will start to slowly raise the MF until they are more in line with the others. Right now Disney is trying to sell SSR off so they can get on to their next project, the imaginary Kingdom Towers. I was also thinking of the bus service issues also, I hear rave reviews about the bus service at SSR but will that continue to be so outstanding once they are not trying to sell them off so much? I figure where BWV is attached to the Boardwalk Inn, a deluxe resort, the level of service will remain somewhat consistent, IMHO.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

We have only stayed at VWL of the DVC collection.  I love the way the location transforms you to another place.  I could be happy there all day and never enter any of the parks.  We have a very hectic life and it just feels calm there.  My husband always wants to try somewhere else..like BCV or BWV because of the close proximity to Epcot which our kids love.  Maybe we will have to try it.  We have never even visited those resorts. That is why we put in an offer at VWL.  Maybe we should have checked out the other resorts first.  But we already have a lot of memories at VWL and I am rather sentimental.


----------



## Laxmom

My choice is not WDW.  We made our 1st trip to WDW as a family in 2000 on a ts trial for an un-named co.  We liked the ts idea but not with them.  The next year, Marriott asked us to come down and look them over.  Why not?  We were hooked on staying in larger accomodations.  We toured DVC at BWV's before we went Marriott.  The location they were selling was HHI.  We loved the whole concept but wanted Orlando and the expiration thing bugged us.  We bought Grande Vista eoy.  Our first trade was to HHI.  Fell head over heels in love.  Bought there opposite eoy.  We have been yearning DVC all along.  We even went to sales pitch on our cruise in Sept and came oh so close.  Now we are older and wiser.  We don't care about the expiration and now are looking for trips for DH and I wo kids.  We are finally to that point with 1 married and one 17.  We went to HHI in Feb after death of DH's Dad.  It felt like we were coming home.  We walked the DVC while there and decided then we had to get back to HHI annually, just the 2 of us.  There has never been another location we thought of other than HHI.  If we did buy at WDW, it would probably be VWL.  Stayed in the hotel and toured there but didn't want 2 Orlando properties.  Loved the theming and the grounds.  It is our favorite WDW resort but then it is the only one we have visited.  

Ok.  Now I have rambled.


----------



## minniekissedme

thanks all. The real beauty of our contract is the fact that they are indeed two contracts so selling one and buying another could be something we do in the future. Being inherently thrifty I like those low monthly fees and figure I'll be able to get ressies at the other places at some point.

It's kinda funny...until just over a month ago I wasn't even on these boards let alone a DVC'er and now I'm projecting future use of a place I haven't even closed on yet! AND I'm spending all my free time chatting!  

I justify this by tossing in a load of  right before this note and probably another load after that one is done.  And my wife says she wants my life...


----------



## Laxmom

Exactly!! That is how we felt about it too!




fourkidsphoto said:


> We have only stayed at VWL of the DVC collection.  I love the way the location transforms you to another place.  I could be happy there all day and never enter any of the parks.  We have a very hectic life and it just feels calm there.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> I don't think you are crazy for 2 UY's but....you are waiting ROFR on 2 contracts?!!  Now that's crazy - twice the stress!



The stress from ROFR doesn't bother me.  I have a lot more stress at work right now.   I figured that if its meant to be I'll pass ROFR, if not its a message from above.


----------



## Laxmom

I agree with your theory...in my head.  But my heart says something else! I have been ROFR'd once this month, really don't want it to happen again.


----------



## minniekissedme

time for me to hit the road...if anyone's around late I may be back...if not, see you tomorrow!!!!!!!

have a great day.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> I agree with your theory...in my head.  But my heart says something else! I have been ROFR'd once this month, really don't want it to happen again.



I know my heart says the same thing.  Here's some pixiedust  maybe it will help you this time


----------



## tammymacb

I'm hoping Laxmom makes the "Lucky List" this time...I can't wait to visit HHI..


----------



## Laxmom

Oh, your'e bad!  Soon, Tammy!  Really soon!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, on the closing front...

*Still *no closing paperwork!  Called my main man Bernard today to check in.  *Still* no June UY points available from Disney.  Maybe I'm not meant to add on?


----------



## Laxmom

Maybe Mickey knows you would go nuts with 2 contracts in process!!  I know I would!

So here goes....drum roll please........

I'm under contract!!!! Sorta.

My best bud Tammy (that I have never met!) put me onto a contract that works well for us for our dream location...HHI.  It's a loaded 50 pointer - hey it's a start!- with an August UY.  I have the contracts in my hot little hand and just have a couple of questions for the agent and then they will be on their way!  I did notice they wasted no time charging my cc for the deposit!!

So...Ed...add me to the list!!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Whoo Hoooo!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Where are our peeps??  

Laxmom, fill me in on the adorable puppies in your avitar??


----------



## Laxmom

That is the litter that our youngest Sheltie came from.  Jett is the second from the last.  He is now 3 and such a beautiful dog!  He is a momma's boy.

Yea, I want Ed to add me to that doggone list!!  Just thought of something.  If this contact passes ROFR, we will have yet another cool magnet on our door!!  You do get the cool DVC magnet, don't you?


----------



## HolidayRoad

I too was playing dad's taxi tonight. I'm back and more than happy to add Laxmom the "spelling queen" to the list!!   

*Updated list 3/25/08:*

Laxmom  

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

kmhollis28

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, Ed.  You have no idea how long I have been waiting for that!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Double post? Don't know how that happened, sorry.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Thanks, Ed.  You have no idea how long I have been waiting for that!


What have you been waiting for; the contract, your name on the ROFR list or someone to call you the spelling queen?  Congrats again!


----------



## Laxmom

All of the above!!! Of course!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Guess what?????????




WE CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!           

I can't believe it!!!!  We've been gone all day and just got home and I checked the e-mail and had a e-mail from Scot. This is what it said:



Christopher & Cheryl,


Congratulations!� Your membership in the Disney Vacation Club is now official. �Your file has closed. �Timeshare Closing Services will be sending you a certified copy of the deed and notice that the property is closed.� Please be aware that it can take Disney 7 to 10 days after closing for them to recognize that you are the owner of your points.��


Once you are in the DVC system, you can call Member Services and make your first reservation.��You may have to use your social security number for verification.� Disney will verbally provide you with your membership number at that time prior to you receiving your DVC membership card in the mail.


Disney Vacation Club Member Services
800-******** or 407-566-3800
Hours: (all eastern time)
7 Days a Week, 9:00am - 5:30pm�


Within the next few weeks you will receive a welcome packet in the mail from the Disney Vacation Club.� Following that, you will receive another mailing with your DVC membership cards. � Please do not hesitate to call me should you have any questions.


We appreciate your confidence in The Timeshare Store and allowing us to bring the magic of Disney to you as a DVC member.� Enjoy your membership and "Welcome Home!"

I am totally on  !!!!!  I can't believe that it happened so quickly!!  We closed almost 2 weeks early!!!  Don't worry.....I'm not leaving.  We have lots of people to help and support through this crazy process!


----------



## Laxmom

OH, How cool!!!  So that is what it looks like!

Welcome Home! Welcome Home!  Welcome Home! 

Congrats!!


----------



## gingermouse17

Congrats Disneymomof3


----------



## gingermouse17

minniekissedme said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the waiting to close list! After that it's the waiting to close, the check is in the mail list. After that it's closed...waiting to get in the system. After that it's...
> 
> And I just finished reading the activity of the day...I missed a lot of



I think the next list should be the dreaming of adding on list...


----------



## Laxmom

Already on that list!!!


----------



## pb4ugo

Congrats Disneymomof3!


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom said:


> Maybe Mickey knows you would go nuts with 2 contracts in process!!  I know I would!
> 
> So here goes....drum roll please........
> 
> I'm under contract!!!! Sorta.
> 
> My best bud Tammy (that I have never met!) put me onto a contract that works well for us for our dream location...HHI.  It's a loaded 50 pointer - hey it's a start!- with an August UY.  I have the contracts in my hot little hand and just have a couple of questions for the agent and then they will be on their way!  I did notice they wasted no time charging my cc for the deposit!!
> 
> So...Ed...add me to the list!!!!!



Congrats.Will cross acoupla fingers for you, too!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> Guess what?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally on  !!!!!  I can't believe that it happened so quickly!!  We closed almost 2 weeks early!!!  Don't worry.....I'm not leaving.  We have lots of people to help and support through this crazy process!





   CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!   Wasn't it you that just sent the check in? 
I am so happy for you and hope to join the closed club really soon with you!!!!


----------



## Metsoskil

disneymotherof3 said:


> Guess what?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!!!  We've been gone all day and just got home and I checked the e-mail and had a e-mail from Scot. This is what it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher & Cheryl,
> 
> 
> Congratulations!� Your membership in the Disney Vacation Club is now official. �Your file has closed. �Timeshare Closing Services will be sending you a certified copy of the deed and notice that the property is closed.� Please be aware that it can take Disney 7 to 10 days after closing for them to recognize that you are the owner of your points.��
> 
> 
> Once you are in the DVC system, you can call Member Services and make your first reservation.��You may have to use your social security number for verification.� Disney will verbally provide you with your membership number at that time prior to you receiving your DVC membership card in the mail.
> 
> 
> Disney Vacation Club Member Services
> 800-******** or 407-566-3800
> Hours: (all eastern time)
> 7 Days a Week, 9:00am - 5:30pm�
> 
> 
> Within the next few weeks you will receive a welcome packet in the mail from the Disney Vacation Club.� Following that, you will receive another mailing with your DVC membership cards. � Please do not hesitate to call me should you have any questions.
> 
> 
> We appreciate your confidence in The Timeshare Store and allowing us to bring the magic of Disney to you as a DVC member.� Enjoy your membership and "Welcome Home!"
> 
> I am totally on  !!!!!  I can't believe that it happened so quickly!!  We closed almost 2 weeks early!!!  Don't worry.....I'm not leaving.  We have lots of people to help and support through this crazy process!



Congrats!  I guess it's time for a new list:  "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it".  Welcome Home.


----------



## HolidayRoad

What a great surprise! To think,  I remember you when you were just a little pre-ROFRer. _Tammy, our little girl is growing up  _. In all seriousness Cheryl, that's really cool. Now you can be on a short list of the "Waiting to get put into the system" list! You have to stay on here and tell us about the packet you received, any other goodies and of coarse when you get your Email for your gift basket from TTS. Congratulations again  .


----------



## Laxmom

I like the "lived to tell about it" part!  That's the list I want to be on!!  Most of the people on that list have gray hair, the others have bald spots from pulling it out!  Oh, and the shortest finger nails you have ever seen!!


----------



## Laxmom

Cheryl, your'e a trail blazer!!!  And that would make me the caboose....for now.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

Cheryl, I am so happy for you, yet at the same time incredibly jealous- I still don't even have paperwork... 

Laxmom, those puppies are adorable. I'm a huge dog fan and currently am the mom of several retired greyhounds.  I can't imagine life without some furry babies.   

We need a question of the day...


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> Guess what?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!!!  We've been gone all day and just got home and I checked the e-mail and had a e-mail from Scot. This is what it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher & Cheryl,
> 
> 
> Congratulations!� Your membership in the Disney Vacation Club is now official. �Your file has closed. �Timeshare Closing Services will be sending you a certified copy of the deed and notice that the property is closed.� Please be aware that it can take Disney 7 to 10 days after closing for them to recognize that you are the owner of your points.��
> 
> 
> Once you are in the DVC system, you can call Member Services and make your first reservation.��You may have to use your social security number for verification.� Disney will verbally provide you with your membership number at that time prior to you receiving your DVC membership card in the mail.
> 
> 
> Disney Vacation Club Member Services
> 800-******** or 407-566-3800
> Hours: (all eastern time)
> 7 Days a Week, 9:00am - 5:30pm�
> 
> 
> Within the next few weeks you will receive a welcome packet in the mail from the Disney Vacation Club.� Following that, you will receive another mailing with your DVC membership cards. � Please do not hesitate to call me should you have any questions.
> 
> 
> We appreciate your confidence in The Timeshare Store and allowing us to bring the magic of Disney to you as a DVC member.� Enjoy your membership and "Welcome Home!"
> 
> I am totally on  !!!!!  I can't believe that it happened so quickly!!  We closed almost 2 weeks early!!!  Don't worry.....I'm not leaving.  We have lots of people to help and support through this crazy process!



Congratulations!!  I'm so jealous!

We knew when we purchased our contract that we couldn't close until after April 20th when the current owners finish their trip but I didn't think it would be this hard.

Make sure you keep us all informed as to when you actually get into the system and are able to book your first trip home.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail  *updated 3/27*

icouldlivethere

*Congratulations *to disneymotherof3. She indeed is the founding member of the all new...

_The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". _

disneymotherof3


----------



## minniekissedme

couldn't forget about you...good news though I think you now need to add $@) to your call sign, signature, something.


----------



## Laxmom

Minniekissedme, I only have 370 points to go!!!  Yeah, right!

Tammy, I have 2 shelties; one bi-black (in the photo) and a blue merle.  Would love another but the brushing is tough to keep up on.

Seems like one of us gets good news daily, so I wonder who it will be today!?  My fingers and toes are crossed.

My contract is signed and ready to be faxed.  I have a question for the agent and they will be off.....I sure hope it is a quick turnaround.  I can handle another couple of weeks but not another 30 days!!  My DH says I am more excited about this than the Marriott week.  I think he is right!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Maybe Mickey knows you would go nuts with 2 contracts in process!!  I know I would!
> 
> So here goes....drum roll please........
> 
> I'm under contract!!!! Sorta.
> 
> My best bud Tammy (that I have never met!) put me onto a contract that works well for us for our dream location...HHI.  It's a loaded 50 pointer - hey it's a start!- with an August UY.  I have the contracts in my hot little hand and just have a couple of questions for the agent and then they will be on their way!  I did notice they wasted no time charging my cc for the deposit!!
> 
> So...Ed...add me to the list!!!!!
> 
> 
> :



I hope everything works out with your contract!!  Good luck! 



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!   Wasn't it you that just sent the check in?
> I am so happy for you and hope to join the closed club really soon with you!!!!



Yep!  That was me!  We sent everything back last Wednesday and they received it on Friday.  I just can't get over how fastit all went!  We're still in shock!  We definitely didn't expect it to happen this fast!



HolidayRoad said:


> What a great surprise! To think,  I remember you when you were just a little pre-ROFRer. _Tammy, our little girl is growing up  _. In all seriousness Cheryl, that's really cool. Now you can be on a short list of the "Waiting to get put into the system" list! You have to stay on here and tell us about the packet you received, any other goodies and of coarse when you get your Email for your gift basket from TTS. Congratulations again  .



Awww!  Thanks Ed!  Now I feel old!    Trust me......I'm not going anywhere!  I will have more wisdom to share! 



Laxmom said:


> Cheryl, your'e a trail blazer!!!  And that would make me the caboose....for now.



Trailblazer!  I like it!!  



Thanks everyone for all the good wishes!  Like I've said, we're still in shock and can't get over how fast it happened.  We spent the day up in Williamsburg at the outlets and didn't get home until late and that was the LAST thing that we were expecting to see in our e-mail!  I'll have to look back over things and I'll post our timeline.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Ok....here's our timeline:

Feb. 9 - Contacted TTS by e-mail to inquire about our contract.

Feb. 10 - Received an e-mail from Scot at TTS with the info and called him and told him that we wanted to put in an offer on it.

Feb. 11 - Received the contract and paperwork

Feb. 13 - Submitted to Disney for ROFR

Feb. 18 - TTS receives check

Feb. 21 - Received Escrow info from TSCS

Feb. 29 - Passed ROFR (but didn't find out until March 5)

March 19 - Received Closing paperwork and sent it back the same day with a check for the remaining balance

March 26 - CLOSED!!!!!      


So all together it took 46 days!  That's pretty good!!!!  I really think for us it went so quickly because we were quick to get stuff back and the seller did the same.  I think it makes a big difference if you have a seller that is on top of stuff on their end.  If not, then it could drag on.  I will admit, I'm SOOOO happy that this is over!  Looking back on it, it was really stressful (the ROFR part).  But the good news is, we got through it and are still alive!!  

If anyone has any questions, ask away!  Since I'm the "trailblazer".   Yeah right!


----------



## Laxmom

I sure hope our sellers are on top of things.  I would really like to see a quick turnaround.  My ROFR patience tank is on empty!

They should be happy and thus have the desire to act quickly.  I have been nervous since we agreed on price.  I just had this feeling it was too low.  I talked to everyone who would listen. Right, Tammy?  I called and got on other waiting lists (for add ons, of course) and even picked their brains on small contract pricing.  When it came time to fax it back, I folded like a cheap suit!  We ended up changing our offer to asking price.  On our contract it really isn't a great deal of money.  If it were a lot more points, I would have acted differently.  And if we hadn't been through the Marriott Torture Month, things would have been different.  I just want to feel it has a chance of passing.  On a larger contract, I would have; on a smaller, no. Now I do.

So, here is the scoop;

 HHI 50 points, with 50 '07 points, and 50 '08 points, August UY


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> I sure hope our sellers are on top of things.  I would really like to see a quick turnaround.  My ROFR patience tank is on empty!
> 
> They should be happy and thus have the desire to act quickly.  I have been nervous since we agreed on price.  I just had this feeling it was too low.  I talked to everyone who would listen. Right, Tammy?  I called and got on other waiting lists (for add ons, of course) and even picked their brains on small contract pricing.  When it came time to fax it back, I folded like a cheap suit!  We ended up changing our offer to asking price.  On our contract it really isn't a great deal of money.  If it were a lot more points, I would have acted differently.  And if we hadn't been through the Marriott Torture Month, things would have been different.  I just want to feel it has a chance of passing.  On a larger contract, I would have; on a smaller, no. Now I do.
> 
> So, here is the scoop;
> 
> HHI 50 points, with 50 '07 points, and 50 '08 points, August UY



Good luck I hope it works out for you! I love HHI, if I ever have enough points I will go back.. I just seem to live at disney these days.. BWV December, AKL May and June, and the Disney cruise in September. There is something to be said for those of us with small contracts.


----------



## Laxmom

I do too!  But I love Williamsburg, too!  I think I need to move.....south. 

I just can't get over how much better I feel about this than I did the ts that fell through.  I think I was destined, yes destined, to own DVC.  We first toured in 2001 and almost bought HHI then.  We went to the sales pitch on our cruise last year and almost bought HHI then.  Now I am thinking, if this one passes, I may need to talk to the sales guy on the cruise in Sept. about an add on!!  Oh my!  Addonitis is sooooo contagious.   I need to get through this first.  Someone reign me in!!


----------



## Laxmom

DVCgirl, are you extending your cruise stay at all?  We are going in a couple of days early but aren't sure what we are going to do yet.  Water park or WDW.  I have ressies at a ts but may look into DVC if this passes.  That would be cool! I need to turn off my brain; the wheels are spinning way too fast.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> Ok....here's our timeline:
> 
> Feb. 9 - Contacted TTS by e-mail to inquire about our contract.
> 
> Feb. 10 - Received an e-mail from Scot at TTS with the info and called him and told him that we wanted to put in an offer on it.
> 
> Feb. 11 - Received the contract and paperwork
> 
> Feb. 13 - Submitted to Disney for ROFR
> 
> Feb. 18 - TTS receives check
> 
> Feb. 21 - Received Escrow info from TSCS
> 
> Feb. 29 - Passed ROFR (but didn't find out until March 5)
> 
> March 19 - Received Closing paperwork and sent it back the same day with a check for the remaining balance
> 
> March 26 - CLOSED!!!!!
> 
> 
> So all together it took 46 days!  That's pretty good!!!!  I really think for us it went so quickly because we were quick to get stuff back and the seller did the same.  I think it makes a big difference if you have a seller that is on top of stuff on their end.  If not, then it could drag on.  I will admit, I'm SOOOO happy that this is over!  Looking back on it, it was really stressful (the ROFR part).  But the good news is, we got through it and are still alive!!
> 
> If anyone has any questions, ask away!  Since I'm the "trailblazer".   Yeah right!



I like this - I found it very helpful. 
Here are my stats - it makes the time pass to see how things prgressed for everyone else - at least for me it does:

March 5 - contacted Rob at TTS about a contract - Put an offer in the same day and the offered was accepted the same day. 

March 6 - received contracts, signed, scanned into PDF and emailed back

March 6th - seller must have done the same as it went to ROFR on the 6th as well

March 6th - Overnighted my deposit to TSS - 

March 7th - TSS received the check

March 10th - Received Escrow Paperwork from TSCS

March 20th - Passed ROFR

Now I am waiting for Disney to send the Estoppel and then my closing paperwork. My closing date is the 30th - I hope to be early too


----------



## Grandbuddy

WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!?  I just overnighted our contract to the closing agent, yesterday (still have to wait for ROFR), and I am already back at the resale websites, looking at the offerings. (Yes, we have only bought half of what we want to end up with, but I should at least be patient enough to make sure this one goes through!!)


----------



## tammymacb

Good Afternoon Sunshines! 

Still no paperwork, I think I'm destined to close on the 9th..

I'm already actively looking for my add on, though.  Now I'm back to seriously adding on OKW if I can't find BWV...If I can't get a good contract, I may bite the bullit and buy directly from Disney.  


That is, if I ever close, and have a member #...


----------



## tammymacb

Grandbuddy, Welcome to my world!  I don't think I'd had a contract for a week and I informed my sister that I should have bought a bigger one..


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Great big CONGRATS to DisneyMotherof3.    Question: Are you going to call on the 7th day to see if you're in the system or wait until the 10th?


----------



## tammymacb

I bet she starts calling on the 5th!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> I bet she starts calling on the 5th!



 I WOULD!!!!  That would be one of the longest waits. 

I think it was on here that someone asked if it is possible to book with a CC then change it to points after? Does anyone know the answer to that? 

Okay - where do all the neat features come from, like the pixie dust and the bouncing people


----------



## Laxmom

Grandbuddy said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!?  I just overnighted our contract to the closing agent, yesterday (still have to wait for ROFR), and I am already back at the resale websites, looking at the offerings. (Yes, we have only bought half of what we want to end up with, but I should at least be patient enough to make sure this one goes through!!)


It's in the air!!!  I think it is normal.  Sure it is.  Don't you think it is? 

I may start a DVCA chapter.  I keep looking too.  Just because I know we aren't to the points we need.  Get that...NEED!  Not want!  But, with the banked points in this contract and our other ts ownership, I won't need those points until 2010.  That gives me time.

I told you the wheels were turning.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> DVCgirl, are you extending your cruise stay at all?  We are going in a couple of days early but aren't sure what we are going to do yet.  Water park or WDW.  I have ressies at a ts but may look into DVC if this passes.  That would be cool! I need to turn off my brain; the wheels are spinning way too fast.




I am thinking of extending but not with points. I will do a couple days at a mod to get free dining.. I am out of points for this year.


----------



## disneymotherof3

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Great big CONGRATS to DisneyMotherof3.    Question: Are you going to call on the 7th day to see if you're in the system or wait until the 10th?



I'll probably call tomorrow.  If nothing, then I'll call back on Monday.


----------



## Laxmom

I just read about free dining being available.  Can someone explain it to me?  I had never even heard of it until recently.

If this contract goes thru, I may try to see if I can get two nights someplace.  Not sure if there will be any availability.  We'll see.  Right now, I have us booked in a 3 bedroom at Grande Vista.  With the owners and MC discount it is $240/night.  Not bad considering I would have to book 2 rooms at a hotel-there are 6 of us.  Just not sure what we will do.  I will cross that bridge.....


----------



## tammymacb

In the fall, Disney runs a promo on free dining with the purchase of room & tickets.  

Unfortunately, there's no way for DVC owners to cash in on it.   

I read a thread about someone booking a DVC AND a value room ( which would pay for the cost of the free dining ) and staying at their DVC.  I have no prob with anyone doing that.  If Disney gave some perks to the owners, folks wouldn't have to get so "imaginative" to save money.

My sister often goes during free dining and says it's a great deal.  She doesn't book a DVC, though.  She just stays at a mod.  She'd say doing both is a waste of points.


----------



## Laxmom

We may be staying on cash in Sept so it may be something I look into.  Thanks.

I am learning so much on these boards.  I sure wish I hadn't thrown away that doggone blue book!

Has the clock moved at all today?  Time sure is creeping....Wow!  I sound like ED!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> In the fall, Disney runs a promo on free dining with the purchase of room & tickets.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no way for DVC owners to cash in on it.
> 
> I read a thread about someone booking a DVC AND a value room ( which would pay for the cost of the free dining ) and staying at their DVC.  I have no prob with anyone doing that.  If Disney gave some perks to the owners, folks wouldn't have to get so "imaginative" to save money.
> 
> My sister often goes during free dining and says it's a great deal.  She doesn't book a DVC, though.  She just stays at a mod.  She'd say doing both is a waste of points.



That is a very creative idea. I like that. Do they advertise those specials online or how do you find out about them?


----------



## tammymacb

I believe they're always advertised on Disney.com.  Free dining has been going on yearly for a few years now.

Last year there was a huge stink going on because folks were booking Pop and All Stars, paying like 90 bucks a night, getting free dining and then a bunch of folks found out they were getting upgraded to 1 bedrooms at OKW and SSR!  A one bedroom DVC and free dining for less than a hundred dollars..DVC owners were not impressed.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> That is a very creative idea. I like that. Do they advertise those specials online or how do you find out about them?


Keep an eye on allearsnet.com and mousesavers.com they are great for posting deals.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> I believe they're always advertised on Disney.com.  Free dining has been going on yearly for a few years now.
> 
> Last year there was a huge stink going on because folks were booking Pop and All Stars, paying like 90 bucks a night, getting free dining and then a bunch of folks found out they were getting upgraded to 1 bedrooms at OKW and SSR!  A one bedroom DVC and free dining for less than a hundred dollars..DVC owners were not impressed.



I understand that, they should pass that savings to the DVC members too. I will have to look into that when the time gets closer. Is that generally Sept and October, or just Sept?


----------



## tammymacb

I don't remember the exact dates, but if I remember correctly it was at least the end of Aug-Sept.  Not sure if they do it during F&W in October.


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad...stopped at Home Depot today and picked up my official DISboards Alien Green Mickey Head...along with Gamma Sector Green and Sonic Boom because I had know idea what the official color was until I returned home and found the info where but on the DISboards.

Got that Pointer Sister thing going again...I'm so excited...


----------



## Laxmom

As a soon to be DVCer, I am not pleased with the thought of people getting upgraded to what I will soon and FD at the same time when I am not eligible.

I don't think I am off of my cloud yet! 

I have a question for the day but I am not sure if it has been asked.  What is your favorite Disney hotel and why?

I'll start.  I love WL.  I love the theming, the pool, Whispering Canyon where my son asked for another drink of water and the waitor told everyone to stay away from him in the pool!, the bunk beds in the room, the view of the electric parade, the geyser, the lobby...  Oh, and it is the only one we've stayed at.

If we didn't want HHI so bad, we would have bought VWL and, who knows, may add on there just to be close to all the above.

I bought green mickey heads for our last cruise and did not see another the entire cruise.  Couldn't believe it and I had been posting on a cruise meet board too.


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Laxmom said:


> I have a question for the day but I am not sure if it has been asked.  What is your favorite Disney hotel and why?



I don't know if it qualifies as a hotel, but when the niece & nephew (both now grown) were little & I was much younger, nothing could top golf-cart camping at Ft. Wilderness campsites.  We loved the boat launch to the Comtemporary and the monorail, viewing the electrical water parade on the beach, the campfire singalong with Chip & Dale, etc....  For the $$ we couldn't ask for more.  

Alas, I'm older and my bones really want that kingsized bed.  But those were great times and great memories.


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> I bought green mickey heads for our last cruise and did not see another the entire cruise.  Couldn't believe it and I had been posting on a cruise meet board too.



Well now you'll be able to tell me apart from all the other good looking guys at HH or WDW.


----------



## kmhollis28

We passed!!! Just got an email today. Said we should expect to close in 3 weeks!  

To answer the question of the day, I would def. have to say WL too. We stayed there on our wedding night and the room we had was amazing.


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> HolidayRoad...stopped at Home Depot today and picked up my official DISboards Alien Green Mickey Head...along with Gamma Sector Green and Sonic Boom because I had know idea what the official color was until I returned home and found the info where but on the DISboards.
> 
> Got that Pointer Sister thing going again...I'm so excited...


I have three Home depots in about a five mile radius. I have been stopping in and taking a handful at a time it has to be confusing to the guys in the paint department.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I have a question for the day but I am not sure if it has been asked.  What is your favorite Disney hotel and why?.





My favorite Disney hotel is Boardwalk Villas, I've never actually stayed there but since I just spent all this money on a timeshare there, it's my favorite one!


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> Well now you'll be able to tell me apart from all the other good looking guys at HH or WDW.


Sounds like I might get you and Ed confused!  I think the people in the paint department at HD are easily confused!  At least mine are.

Congrats kmhollis!! Whoo Hooo!!! Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, and I have to add....GO XAVIER!!!!

I was at BWV 7 years ago.....to tour a room set up like the villas at HHI!!!  Don't remember a thing about BWV but I still remember most of the details of that room.  Guess that is why we both bought where we did!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations kmhollis28!!! The streak is still alive!  

Tomorrow is Friday and we all know Friday is a big ROFR day! 

*Updated list 3/27/08:*

Laxmom  

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Colonialtinker

GoofyDad13

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan


*
ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## minniekissedme

kmhollis28 said:


> We passed!!! Just got an email today. Said we should expect to close in 3 weeks!
> 
> To answer the question of the day, I would def. have to say WL too. We stayed there on our wedding night and the room we had was amazing.



kmhollis...Congratulations!   Just a little relief, eh?

Favorite place...we've only been in two, the cabins and POR. I'm kinda like Ed...just dumped 350 points at SSR so it darn well better become my new favorite place.  

If we lived close to drive I'd probably like the cabins most...it's like being at home with the space of being outdoors. We'd bring the bikes and gloves and balls and enjoy the resort a bit more. POR I love...it's a great family friendly place to be. Food court, boat, atmosphere in general is very relaxing. Just like SSR is going to be for me!

Thinking of doing a 70 point add on to get me to $@)...


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Ok, and I have to add....GO XAVIER!!!!



I can handle this...local boy, PITT boy most importantly. Anyone please besides the Mountaineers!


----------



## Laxmom

We've got a lot of people who should be close to hearing something.  I think tomorrow there is going to be flood of good news!!!

It has been such a good day.  DVC and now more news.  My DS, 24, got accepted to UC today.  He is officially a Bearcat!  He took a break from college and got married.  I was worried that he wouldn't go back.  He has chanaged is major, ironically, to what I originally majored in;  art education. I am just so relieved.  It sure is weird to be in college at the same time as my kid!  I just want to shout it from the rooftops!!


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom, congrats that your son is going back to school!

Kmhollis, congrats on your ROFR.  Now I sit back to see if you get your closing paperwork before me..  ( I'm starting to sound like Ed )

Favorite resort...Polynesian, or Boardwalk..probably Boardwalk, again for the location.

I love a couple of the mods also- POR and CBR rock as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Laxmom

Oh yea, you guys helped us get to the national championship.  Thanks for that win, by the way.  Just too bad we didn't do better when we got there!  Not bad for a rebuilding year.

I didn't realize that XU was playing WV.  Oh how sweet it would be for them to beat Hugs!  Was sad to see him leave UC but he isn't my favorite person in the world.

Tammy, what is it about POR and CBR that you like.  We were actually thinking aobut POR as a possible precruise stay.  I have my back up but am still looking for possibilities and codes!


----------



## tammymacb

I love POR.  It's peaceful, and very quiet and pretty.  The scenery is gorgeous.  It's really one of my faves.


----------



## Laxmom

I thought about Ft. Wilderness and POR.  I like the pictures of POR and since there are 6 of us, Ft. Wilderness would be nice.  2 of the people in our party have never cruised before so this will be extra special.  I would love to start the trip in a terrific resort.  The kids aren't sure if they want to do WDW on this trip since we would only have 1 day so we want someplace with a terrific pool area so we can just hang out, maybe go to DTD.  

How is the POR pool area?  Aren't there 2 areas there?  Which one do you prefer?


----------



## colonialtinker

Just got the email and Disney waived ROFR  Now I only have 1 contract that I'm waiting on.  Email said we should close in 28 days.  I sure wish DH would answer his cell


----------



## tammymacb

POR had two areas, French Quarter and Riverside.  I think both have nice pool areas, but FQ has the "fancy slide" that's a hit for kids.

Riverside has a trundle and sleeps 5, FQ sleeps 4.  Now the rooms aren't huge, but usually when we hit POR, we've got 3-4 in the room max.

I've stayed at the cabins at FW also.  We had ( I think 7 ) and it was very tight.  We had a nice time, but I felt like everything was really far away.  For instance, you had to take an internal shuttle to get to the main bus stop to go anwhere.  It seemed like it took a really long time to travel.  Very nice resort though.  Also, the MK area isn't my favorite, the only thing "close" was MK.  They are very different resorts and each has a distinctly different feel.  Even though, the FW cabins are considered "deluxe"  I'd chose POR over them.


----------



## tammymacb

colonialtinker said:


> Just got the email and Disney waived ROFR  Now I only have 1 contract that I'm waiting on.  Email said we should close in 28 days.  I sure wish DH would answer his cell



Congrats!  One down, one to go!


----------



## Laxmom

colonialtinker said:


> Just got the email and Disney waived ROFR  Now I only have 1 contract that I'm waiting on.  Email said we should close in 28 days.  I sure wish DH would answer his cell


Thats AWESOME!!!  Welcome Home!! (I love saying that !!)  The next one will be a piece of cake!!  We are on a roll with 2 today!!  Still say tomorrow will be a big one!

We are going to have to get 2 rooms unless we go ts.  It is DS and DIL, 2 teenage boys - 17 & 16 and DH and I.  I can cancel the reservation that I have upto the week before we leave so I still have plenty of time.  One of them doesn't have the clown slide, does it?  My 24 yo hates clowns.  Something from his childhood that I can't figure out.


----------



## tammymacb

The clown is at French Quarter...


----------



## Laxmom

Then we had better go with Riverside.  I don't want to see a 24 yo melt down and scare the little children!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations Colonialtinker  . That's two today! I hope Cheryl is keeping up with this, her list is getting longer!


*Updated list 3/27/08:*

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

Goofydad13

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

colonialtinker said:


> Just got the email and Disney waived ROFR  Now I only have 1 contract that I'm waiting on.  Email said we should close in 28 days.  I sure wish DH would answer his cell


Do you still have another contract in ROFR? Just want to keep up with the list. If that's the case you will be the first one to be on the ROFR list and waiting to close list simultaneously! Your like a two sport athlete.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations kmhollis28 and Colonialtinker!!!!        I'm right behind ya Ed!! 

*As of 3/27/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## Laxmom

A 2 sport letterman!!

Hey, I was just looking at my info on the other ROFR thread and Goofydad said he passed earlier this week.  I think in his sheer joy and giddiness, he totally forgot us.

Congrats, Goofydad13, wherever you are.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom I couldn't help but read about your 24yo clown issue, you didn't buy at BWV's did you? I don't have a clown issue myself but the Luna Park pool kind of freaks me out a bit. Have you ever see the movie or read the book "IT" that's all I can think of when I see that pool.

http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/bw38.jpg




`


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Hey, I was just looking at my info on the other ROFR thread and Goofydad said he passed earlier this week.  I think in his sheer joy and giddiness, he totally forgot us.
> 
> Congrats, Goofydad13, wherever you are.



I was just getting ready to post the same thing.  Great minds think alike!!


----------



## colonialtinker

HolidayRoad said:


> Do you still have another contract in ROFR? Just want to keep up with the list. If that's the case you will be the first one to be on the ROFR list and waiting to close list simultaneously! Your like a two sport athlete.



You know your right, I hadn't thought about it.  DH said I cannot look at any more DVC resales.  We have 4 children and I started thinking that it would be easier if I got 4 small contracts, all at the same resort so there is no arguing after we're gone.  Although we may be around in 2042 taking our great-grandchildren.   Anyway DD8 loves the fact we can go 2 or more times a year and DD25 plans on us taking her this winter, I may be creating monsters


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> You didn't buy at BWV's did you? I don't have a clown issue but the Luna Park pool kind of freaks me out a bit. You ever see "IT".
> 
> http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/bw38.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `


Holy Smokes!  That thing is frightening!!  My son would wet himself!!!  He would die if he knew I just posted that in a public forum.  What are parents for?


----------



## Laxmom

disneymotherof3 said:


> I was just getting ready to post the same thing.  Great minds think alike!!


Oh yeah!!!

Ed, I thought for sure you would be watching NCAA.


----------



## tammymacb




----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> Laxmom I couldn't help but read about your 24yo clown issue, you didn't buy at BWV's did you? I don't have a clown issue myself but the Luna Park pool kind of freaks me out a bit. Have you ever see the movie or read the book "IT" that's all I can think of when I see that pool.
> 
> http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/bw38.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `


I just can't get over that thing!!  Do children cry when they see it?  Who thought that one up!  I just can't get over that monstrocity!!


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Congratulations kmhollis28 and Colonialtinker!!!!  

Still waiting in Jax.  TTS sent the ROFR to Disney on Monday, so I have as many as 27 days  days to go.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> A 2 sport letterman!!
> 
> Hey, I was just looking at my info on the other ROFR thread and Goofydad said he passed earlier this week.  I think in his sheer joy and giddiness, he totally forgot us.
> 
> Congrats, Goofydad13, wherever you are.


Thanks for the updated on Goofydad13 the list is updated and even though he forgot about us... for now, Congratulations Goofydad13!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I just can't get over that thing!!  Do children cry when they see it?  Who thought that one up!  I just can't get over that monstrocity!!


No it's a clown , it's fun!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

You never know.  Spaceshipearth just posted on the other ROFR thread that he passed in like 8 days!!  I asked him who he knew!!


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> No it's a clown , it's fun!!!!


It's frightening.  And it is spitting out children!


----------



## GoofyDad13

OK, I have been waiting to post this for days!!!!!!!!!!  Was out of town and got the email on my moblile on Tuesday that we passed, but could not post as did not have regular internet access.  We have not told the 2 DDs that we are buying DVC yet, and DW is a very patient woman who humors my obsession, so she just looked at me and said "I am very happy for you".  So there I was celebrating by myself.  But, since we were in New York, we HAD to make a trip to the world of Disney (I love the art of Disney section).  I really had hoped they would have a DVC pin or something.  I will tell the kids later this month, but we still haven't told them we are gong in August (Poly on bounceback special, telling them about that trip on Saturday at dinner).

And forget you all?  Never, you all are why I stopped lurking.  I just needed to read all the posts since Sunday, you guys have been busy.  Oh, and get some work done this afternoon (flight last night cancelled).

*ED, love the new avitar! * 

Congrats to all who are now in ROFR, waiting for contract, or BOTH.   Ok, I am done rambling.


----------



## gingermouse17

Congratulations kmhollis28 and Colonialtinker


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Oh yeah!!!
> 
> Ed, I thought for sure you would be watching NCAA.


My computer is in the family room, with my television, I can do both. To be honest, I like college hoops but I'm a football coach, so during football season is where everyone may see me fall off a bit. That is the main reason I can't take advantage of the great deals in WDW during the fall. Besides my faith and family my two big loves on this earth, disney and football. They have great disney/football t-shirts at "Team Mickey Athletic Club" in DD.


----------



## gingermouse17

Congratulations GoofyDad13


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> It's frightening.  And it is spitting out children!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> It's frightening.  And it is spitting out children!


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> They have great disney/football t-shirts at "Team Mickey Athletic Club" in DD.



I want the Black Guard Dogs one with pluto on it, but they only make it in kids sizes.  Can't get Grumpy, I called my dad that on there first trip in about 20 years and it stuck.  Now he likes to go to the Disney Store.


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> I want the Black Guard Dogs one with pluto on it, but they only make it in kids sizes.  Can't get Grumpy, I called my dad that on there first trip in about 20 years and it stuck.  Now he likes to go to the Disney Store.


I got grumpy! Cool shirt!


----------



## HolidayRoad

This list is going crazy today!! All good news. The lucky list continues!

*Updated list 3/27/08:*

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats in person...sort of, Goofydad13!!!!

Come on Xavier!!!

I would be interested to calculate the average wait on ROFR on this thread.  I am thinking 12 days or so but that is unofficial.  What do you all think?


----------



## GoofyDad13

Thanks, Good Luck in Overtime.


----------



## minniekissedme

I hate when work gets in the way of chatting...I missed another good day. Though it keeps the boss happy...especially now with DVC oh so close to reality.

Congrats goofydad13, colonialtinker, welcome to the next wait line!

I had no idea X and WVU were in OT...unplugged the laptop and now hanging on the big comfy couch...

No couch burning in Morgantown tonite!!!!!!!


----------



## monami7

Congratulations Everyone!!!  

Now if we could just get through!!

I feel like we have been on that list forever!

We do have good news we sold (someone put an offer on and we have a contract) on our HHI contract today!  This means more money for us to put towards the big SSR contract!! If it ever comes through!

It has been 2 weeks tomorrow since we switched to the new contract.

Heidi


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom, congratulations on your son returning to school!  He's got the right stuff!

Kmhollis, colonialtinker, GoofyDad13 - congrats all on your ROFR.  I am only on day 3 of my wait! 

Favorite resort has to be OKW because of the laid back atmosphere, theming, landscaping and music - not to mention the size of the villas!  But DH and I also enjoy hanging around Wilderness Lodge, Caribbean Beach and Coronado Springs.

May I suggest a question of the day for tomorrow?  If so, it would be:
What's round on the ends and hi in the middle?


----------



## Laxmom

Oh, I know that one!!  Check out my avitar!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom...my apologies for the snub on your DS returning to school...too much to take in after missing all day! Having said that...can I/we come to the dual graduation party?!?!?!?!?!?  

On the subject of ROFR timeline...we submitted on 2/27 and ROFR was waived 3/17...19 days. Now we wait to get the check in the mail...10 days and counting.


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom said:


> Oh, I know that one!!  Check out my avitar!




That's what reminded me - grew up singin' that in my house since Dad was an OSU grad - I think he paid for school with his tips from working in the pubs!


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Congratulations to those who have passed!!!

Loved the picture of the clown pool.  

We are on day 10 since overnighting our contract.

We haven't told our kids yet..We usually try to surprise them with a Disney trip.  They never know when one is coming.  The last time we told them that they had dental appointments and we were checking them out early from school.  We went to pick them up from school with all the luggage packed in the car ready to go straight to the airport.  We told them we were GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!  They were literally crying for joy.  Now, everytime that I check them out of school early for an actual dental appointment, they ask me if they are going to Disney.  We will have to be more creative next time with the surprise.  Planning the surprise was as much fun as the trip!


----------



## clombardi

I thought I could make it through the wait without joining the support group, but I just can't do it!    I need a hug!


----------



## icouldlivethere

clombardi said:


> I thought I could make it through the wait without joining the support group, but I just can't do it!    I need a hug!



 Good luck to you!

Congrats to Kmhollis, colonialtinker, GoofyDad13  on passing!

I don't want to jinx anybody here but I'm beginning to wonder if Disney is buying anything back right now.

My favorite place to stay up until now has been the cabins at Fort Wilderness.  I'm hoping BWV will be my new favorite place to stay.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> Good luck to you!
> 
> Congrats to Kmhollis, colonialtinker, GoofyDad13  on passing!
> 
> I don't want to jinx anybody here but I'm beginning to wonder if Disney is buying anything back right now.
> 
> My favorite place to stay up until now has been the cabins at Fort Wilderness.  I'm hoping BWV will be my new favorite place to stay.




CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THAT PASSED ROFR     
Now on to the next waiting list, which isn't as stressful but you sure are just as anxious. 

It took us 14 days - from the day we emailed the signed contracts until the day we got word that we passed ROFR. We are praying  that the closing moves along just as nicely. 

I LOVE the wilderness cabins. We stayed there last time we went and it was great. We have since added another one to the family and therefore have really out grown it. With 5 is tight but comfortable, with 6 it will just be too small, plus, the thought of a 2 bedroom GV in OKW is just so welcoming that we can't wait to go "home"!!!!!    

 Group hug to all of you still waiting on ROFR You will soon join us


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Congratulations Colonialtinker and Goofydad on passing ROFR ( I really hope I didn't miss any others and if I did, I'm sorry ).  Today's Friday, and I think it will be a good day.

Now for the waiting to close part- think I've been waiting for my closing paperwork as long as I waited for ROFR.. 

Ed, I showed DH the clown pool last night.  It scared him.     He's been to BWV but not stayed there before.  He'd never seen it...

Where oh where have my closing papers gone, oh where oh where can they be???

*OK todays question:* You get up early, set your alarm and rock on down to Disney to get on the first ride you're taking on your trip...
Which do you go to?
My answer is Soarin


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Welcome clombardi    And big CONGRATS to goofydad.

Have a great day everybody. It's TGIF


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Congratulations Colonialtinker and Goofydad on passing ROFR ( I really hope I didn't miss any others and if I did, I'm sorry ).  Today's Friday, and I think it will be a good day.
> 
> Now for the waiting to close part- think I've been waiting for my closing paperwork as long as I waited for ROFR..
> 
> Ed, I showed DH the clown pool last night.  It scared him.     He's been to BWV but not stayed there before.  He'd never seen it...
> 
> Where oh where have my closing papers gone, oh where oh where can they be???
> 
> *OK todays question:* You get up early, set your alarm and rock on down to Disney to get on the first ride you're taking on your trip...
> Which do you go to?
> My answer is Soarin




Tammy - I don't know how you do it, I would be emailing and calling them all of the time. Who is your rep? The 7th is coming quickly so I sure hope you get them soon!


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> Congratulations Everyone!!!
> 
> Now if we could just get through!!
> 
> I feel like we have been on that list forever!
> 
> We do have good news we sold (someone put an offer on and we have a contract) on our HHI contract today!  This means more money for us to put towards the big SSR contract!! If it ever comes through!
> 
> It has been 2 weeks tomorrow since we switched to the new contract.
> 
> Heidi


Your time has got to be coming soon, you figure they would at least try to make an effort to speed things up a little after what happened. It doesn't look that way though. We're all pulling for you. Wont be long now.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome clombardi, believe me this helps take a little anxiety off. The good news is nobody on this list has been ROFRed as of this time. It's a good luck thread. 

*Updated list 3/28/08:*

clombardi

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Laxmom

pb4ugo said:


> That's what reminded me - grew up singin' that in my house since Dad was an OSU grad - I think he paid for school with his tips from working in the pubs!



Those pubs are why I didn't graduate at Ohio State!!



fourkidsphoto said:


> We haven't told our kids yet..We usually try to surprise them with a Disney trip.  They never know when one is coming.  The last time we told them that they had dental appointments and we were checking them out early from school.  We went to pick them up from school with all the luggage packed in the car ready to go straight to the airport.  We told them we were GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!  They were literally crying for joy.  Now, everytime that I check them out of school early for an actual dental appointment, they ask me if they are going to Disney.  We will have to be more creative next time with the surprise.  Planning the surprise was as much fun as the trip!



I'd be crying for joy too!  My DS has a clown phobia; mine is dentists!!  I have to have nitrous for even minor things!



clombardi said:


> I thought I could make it through the wait without joining the support group, but I just can't do it!    I need a hug!



Welcome Aboard!! Where are you buying?



icouldlivethere said:


> :I don't want to jinx anybody here but I'm beginning to wonder if Disney is buying anything back right now.



From your lips to Gods ears!!  I have been watching and I haven't seen anything not passing as of late.  Here is hoping for everyone that DVD would rather be selling the new properties than buying ours!!



tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Ed, I showed DH the clown pool last night.  It scared him.     He's been to BWV but not stayed there before.  He'd never seen it...
> 
> I'm telling you...that thing bothers me and I am not the one with the clown phobia.
> 
> Where oh where have my closing papers gone, oh where oh where can they be???
> 
> Tammy, have you checked in with your peeps?  I would be calling and saying, "I'm just checkin in because ....I need those docs!!!!!!"
> 
> *OK todays question:* You get up early, set your alarm and rock on down to Disney to get on the first ride you're taking on your trip...
> Which do you go to....



  Well, I have not done Soarin.  We haven't been there since '01 folks!! Been to Hawaii, Aruba, Mexico, California, Williamsburg, and my beloved HHI but have not done Soarin.  

My answer would be easy peasy.......Rockin' Roller Coaster!!! if MGM and Big Thunder Mountain if MK and....and......don't laugh.....It's Tough to be a Bug at AK.  I know, I know.  I love that show!!!


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> Laxmom...my apologies for the snub on your DS returning to school...too much to take in after missing all day! Having said that...can I/we come to the dual graduation party?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> On the subject of ROFR timeline...we submitted on 2/27 and ROFR was waived 3/17...19 days. Now we wait to get the check in the mail...10 days and counting.


Sure!! You can all come!!  Mine is next June.  I am not waiting on him; I've waited 23 years!!  I did just get some cool news.  I have been accepted into Alpha Sigma Lambda which is a national honor society for adult learners.  It means that I am in the top 10% of my university and have above a 3.8 GPA.  Not bad for the ole girl!!!

My DS has to start over with his General Ed requirements.  He was studying to be a children's pastor.  The Christian college that he attended did not require math, science or english.  He is basically starting over which is discouraging after 2 years.  I sure hope and pray that he stays with it.  He has at least 4 years probably 5 to go.


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Where oh where have my closing papers gone, oh where oh where can they be???



It takes 3 - 4 weeks to get your closing papers.  We passed ROFR on Feb. 14th and we got the email with our closing papers on March 10th.  If you passed ROFR on March 5th I would think you would have your closing papers sometime in the next week.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> 
> *OK todays question:* You get up early, set your alarm and rock on down to Disney to get on the first ride you're taking on your trip...
> Which do you go to?
> My answer is Soarin




O.K. Soarin freaks me out, I go on it because my wife and kids like it but I white knuckle it the whole ride. 

Now don't laugh at me, mine would be Peter Pan's Flight. I don't want to grow up and I don't have to in WDW. I believe while my family and I are on WDW property nobody ages and I can keep my kids young for as long as we're there. WDW is Never Land and I am Peter Pan even if it's just for a little while, that's why I pick Peter Pan's Flight.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. Soarin freaks me out, I go on it because my wife and kids like it but I white knuckle it the whole ride.
> 
> Now don't laugh at me, mine would be Peter Pan's Flight. I don't want to grow up and I don't have to in WDW. I believe while my family and I are on WDW property nobody ages and I can keep my kids young for as long as we're there. WDW is Never Land and I am Peter Pan even if it's just for a little while, that's why I pick Peter Pan's Flight.


Very well said.  How cool!  

That means that the commercials are about you, ED!  Your'e the guy that is ridin' with his son and you see him as another little boy until he passes a window and it's Dad!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Very well said.  How cool!
> 
> That means that the commercials are about you, ED!  Your'e the guy that is ridin' with his son and you see him as another little boy until he passes a window and it's Dad!


I like to think so! I even announce it to my family when it comes on, my DD will say "there's daddy". I even had to look up the song they play on that commercial. I took me a while but if anyone is interested the song is Time Machine by Click Five. You can hear it on "you tube". I don't know why people say I have issues?


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Laxmom said:


> I did just get some cool news.  I have been accepted into Alpha Sigma Lambda which is a national honor society for adult learners.  It means that I am in the top 10% of my university and have above a 3.8 GPA.  Not bad for the ole girl!!!



   Way to Go Laxmom  



> OK todays question: You get up early, set your alarm and rock on down to Disney to get on the first ride you're taking on your trip...
> Which do you go to?
> My answer is Soarin



I'm with you, Soarin is awesome.  DH loves Tower of Teror, but I just can't enjoy that "rubber band" ride.  DD is all about the Rock N Roller Coaster.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay - I am another soarin fan. We waited in line almost three hours to ride that ride. It was great. This years trip to WDW will be tricky because I have a 2 year old now - my other kids are 10 and over so I have to find a balance there. Anyone else in that same boat with the age gaps?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Three weeks from today I will be in the family truckster heading south, about right now I will be entering Pennsylvania. Staying in Dunn NC that first night, then it's on the WDW!!!!

20 days 20 hours 4 minutes 7 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

I got off Tower of Terror crying like a baby.  No one told me it would drop you multiple times.  I was holding on to my DS, 17 at the time, for dear life.  He told his Dad that next time he (Dad) gets to sit next to me.  I told him there will never be a next time!!!

My boys are 7 years apart.  Since they are the same gender, it was difficult to keep the younger one interested in his age things and not want to do the things his older brother did.  So now, the younger one is, in may ways, more mature than the older one.  It was difficult when they were little; a juggling act.  But they have never had knock down drag out fights and are best buds.
When we did an amusement park for the first time, the youngest was 7 and couldn't ride the rides that the older one wanted to because of height restrictions.  DH would ride with the older and the youngest and I would find something for him to ride at the same time and then we would meet back up.  Now, guaranteed that amusement park was smaller than WDW but you could meet back up every couple of hours or so and trade off.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> Three weeks from today I will be in the family truckster heading south, about right now I will be entering Pennsylvania. Staying in Dunn NC that first night, then it's on the WDW!!!!
> 
> 20 days 20 hours 4 minutes 7 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm anxious for that trip report!!


----------



## tammymacb

My youngest is 5 years younger than her brother.  We've had multiple park trips where we ( DD and I ) go on the boring stuff while my DH "volunteers" to go on the regular rides with the older kids... 

BTW, on my closing stuff, I have called Nancy.  She hasn't had my estoppel returned from Disney yet..  Hence, the holdup on my paperwork.  I asked her if my closing date would remain the same.  She said it would, but unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to get lucky about closing early, like Chery did.


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, when you pass the Charleston, SC exit on I-95 ( it's around exit 40 ) depending on traffic, you'll be about 5 hours from pulling up to your resort.


----------



## Laxmom

So the estoppel peeps are behind.   Great.  This process is worse than birthin' a baby!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay - I am another soarin fan. We waited in line almost three hours to ride that ride. It was great. This years trip to WDW will be tricky because I have a 2 year old now - my other kids are 10 and over so I have to find a balance there. Anyone else in that same boat with the age gaps?



I do not have a huge age gap, but my DD is 4 and my son is 1. We trade off for soarin, my daughter loves it because she gets to go 2x. Just make sure you plan soarin around the time you need a cookie or ice cream sundae.  It keeps the little one occupied and mommy happy!


----------



## tammymacb

No kidding.  

BTW, guess who was a total slacker and called in sick today..


----------



## Laxmom

AAAWWWW!  I'm tellin!!  I've got the week off; Dr. took a cruise....the bum.  I am already dreading Monday.


----------



## tammymacb

I made a huge mistake and changed jobs over the summer.  I've hated my job ever since.   

Well, I recently found a new job that I'm pretty excited about, but I don't leave current job until April 20th.  I just couldn't deal with the thought of going there today so I took a mental health day.


----------



## Laxmom

I spent the evening touring the DVC resorts online lastnight while watching Xavier beat WV's hiney.  Believe it or not, I had never looked at another other than my beloved HHI.  I was so impressed.  Every one has it's one personality.  There were things I liked about each one.  I though BWV's were really cool and love the things to do there for the kids.  (Wish they would ditch the clown!)  Love SSR.  It reminds me of upstate.  Sigh.  Of course, VWL.  Loved the lodge when we stayed so makes sense we would love the villas.  Oh my.  It was a smorgasbord.  I think I will have to make it my mission to try each and every one. 

Oh yeah, and .....Go XU!!  Thought they were going to fool around and lose it late in the 2nd half.  Wheew.  That's why I only watch NCAA BB in the tournament;  it is great basketball.


----------



## minniekissedme

All,

Please allow me to go off topic for a minute and ask for your help. You've all been very supportive of me and everyone else here and I know you'll help me with this request. 
A friend of mine, John Atkinson, is entered in a contest to play golf at Torrey Pines, site of the US Open this year. He is one of five finalists chosen from more than 56,00 entries. John was diagnosed with lung cancer over a year ago and his mission has become the battle against this and the fight to increase awareness. You can learn more about John and vote at this link, http://www.golfdigest.com/magazine/usopencontest

Send a littel pixie dust to John by voting everyday!!!

thanks
bob


----------



## Laxmom

We always say that our malaria is acting up!  Glad you found a different one.  I landed in a field of clover when I took my current job.  I love our patients and the Doc is a terrific guy.  There is no sniping among co workers.  It is so different than some of my past ones.  I'm not even sure I will leave once I have my degree.  I would be way underemployed but happy.  Here's hoping this next one is that for you.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

dvcnewgirl said:


> I do not have a huge age gap, but my DD is 4 and my son is 1. We trade off for soarin, my daughter loves it because she gets to go 2x. Just make sure you plan soarin around the time you need a cookie or ice cream sundae.  It keeps the little one occupied and mommy happy!



My son will be 2 and 1/2 when we go and he is already 36 inches tall so I am hoping that he can ride soarin with us. I know there will be some things that one of us has to stay behind for but in my family my DH is not a coaster rider and me and my older 3 are - so he will get the baby a lot and I will feel guilty, but will have fun anyway I am sure  

Do you all rent strollers or take one with you? We will be flying there so that would be hard to take, but if needed we will figure it out.


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> All,
> 
> Please allow me to go off topic for a minute and ask for your help. You've all been very supportive of me and everyone else here and I know you'll help me with this request.
> A friend of mine, John Atkinson, is entered in a contest to play golf at Torrey Pines, site of the US Open this year. He is one of five finalists chosen from more than 56,00 entries. John was diagnosed with lung cancer over a year ago and his mission has become the battle against this and the fight to increase awareness. You can learn more about John and vote at this link, http://www.golfdigest.com/magazine/usopencontest
> 
> Send a littel pixie dust to John by voting everyday!!!
> 
> thanks
> bob


Done. I'll do it every day I might have a problem voting while at WDW but I'm going to send the link to some friends and have them vote too. Looks like he's got a nice lead to start with!


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> All,
> 
> Please allow me to go off topic for a minute and ask for your help. You've all been very supportive of me and everyone else here and I know you'll help me with this request.
> A friend of mine, John Atkinson, is entered in a contest to play golf at Torrey Pines, site of the US Open this year. He is one of five finalists chosen from more than 56,00 entries. John was diagnosed with lung cancer over a year ago and his mission has become the battle against this and the fight to increase awareness. You can learn more about John and vote at this link, http://www.golfdigest.com/magazine/usopencontest
> 
> Send a littel pixie dust to John by voting everyday!!!
> 
> thanks
> bob


Done.  I have also posted this over on TUG.  As I did, I cried.  John will be in our prayers.


----------



## tammymacb

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> My son will be 2 and 1/2 when we go and he is already 36 inches tall so I am hoping that he can ride soarin with us. I know there will be some things that one of us has to stay behind for but in my family my DH is not a coaster rider and me and my older 3 are - so he will get the baby a lot and I will feel guilty, but will have fun anyway I am sure
> 
> Do you all rent strollers or take one with you? We will be flying there so that would be hard to take, but if needed we will figure it out.




I always bought a cheap umbrella stroller while I was there and then left it behind.

That way, I didn't have to lug it with my, pay rental fees or stand in lines for it.  Back then they were less than 20 bucks so it was the easiest way by far.  I'd just run to Walmart and grab one and go.  

Minniekissedme, I'll vote too.   

Ok folks, have I asked this yet?  Especially those who spent the evening looking at all the resorts online    Should I buy my resale at BWV, BCV or OKW...??


----------



## monami7

Holiday Road we will be there at the same time!  We leave on The 19th!  Were staying at AKV!  Only 22 days left!!!!

OH and for our girls first ever trip we will be riding Dumbo.  

In the past it has always been Pirates for me.


----------



## Laxmom

Pirates is a good one.  I can't wait to ride it to look for Captn Jack!! 

Tammy, I really like BWV.  I can't believe I went there to tour a HHI room and don't remember anything but the room!  We are now discussing adding on in Orlando instead of HHI.  I think for us, it would be BWV or VWL.  The kids are older and BWV's has something for all of them - night life for the oldest and an arcade for the teen.  VWL is just like being someplace else far, far away. 

They are all nice.  It is really a tough decision.  Glad it's one I don't have to make right now! I can ponder it for a while.


----------



## colonialtinker

minniekissedme said:


> All,
> 
> Please allow me to go off topic for a minute and ask for your help. You've all been very supportive of me and everyone else here and I know you'll help me with this request.
> A friend of mine, John Atkinson, is entered in a contest to play golf at Torrey Pines, site of the US Open this year. He is one of five finalists chosen from more than 56,00 entries. John was diagnosed with lung cancer over a year ago and his mission has become the battle against this and the fight to increase awareness. You can learn more about John and vote at this link, http://www.golfdigest.com/magazine/usopencontest
> 
> Send a littel pixie dust to John by voting everyday!!!
> 
> thanks
> bob



Bob,
I've voted and will every day.  Good Luck to John  
Pam


----------



## minniekissedme

Still not good at the multi-quote thing...

Thanks all for your support and voting! The notice has made four continents already and I'm getting the rest by Hook ) ) or crook!  

First ride...tough, tough question. Soarin' absolutely ranks right up there. We tend to go to MK or MGM, sorry Hollywood, the first day. I'm old school so I'd tend to hit Space Mountain at MK. At Hollywood, it's whichever has the shortest wait, R&R or TT.

Our trip this year had some pretty busy days and nites. Peter Pan was over an hour wait and my wife was determined to ride it...no offense DW or HolidayRoad but I'm not waiting an hour. At like 8:50 we go back...10 minute wait, get off and do it again, get off and do it AGAIN! Never looked at it the rest of the trip!

Same thing with Soarin' and Test Track...ridiculous waits. We did TT at 8:30 and ran across Epcot to do Soarin' before it closed. We made the last flight...it was awesome!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

monami7 said:


> Holiday Road we will be there at the same time!  We leave on The 19th!  Were staying at AKV!  Only 22 days left!!!!
> 
> OH and for our girls first ever trip we will be riding Dumbo.
> 
> In the past it has always been Pirates for me.




You've got the age span like I do - mine are 2, 10, 13 and 17 - should be interesting keeping the older ones busy while we also try to entertain the baby. Are you going to see Disney live on Stage at Hollywood studio's - or MGM as they use to call it


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

colonialtinker said:


> Bob,
> I've voted and will every day.  Good Luck to John
> Pam



Me too, I just voted as well! Good luck to John.    

By the way, how do quote multiple people?


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> Holiday Road we will be there at the same time!  We leave on The 19th!  Were staying at AKV!  Only 22 days left!!!!
> 
> OH and for our girls first ever trip we will be riding Dumbo.
> 
> In the past it has always been Pirates for me.


We're going to stay at the Swan, where I will be staring lovingly at BWV's daily. Now if you see a family of four with matching t-shirts and the father wearing an alien green Mickey head paint sample card somehow attached to him and acting like a big kid then it's probably me come over and say Hi!  I was reading your blog I see you were in Salem. I live a stones throw away from Salem and my wife grew up there. You want to talk about a traffic nightmare try going to Salem on Halloween. It's like Marti Gras it's nuts there then. They call it Haunted Happenings.


----------



## disneymotherof3

We're going for Soarin'.  The last 2 times that we've been there, we haven't been able to get on it.  So that is a "must do" this trip.

As for strollers, we're trying to figure out what to do about that.  

Our kids are 14, soon to be 4 and soon to be 2.


----------



## tammymacb

OK, Ed.  What in the world do you do with the paint chip??


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> We're going for Soarin'.  The last 2 times that we've been there, we haven't been able to get on it.  So that is a "must do" this trip.
> 
> As for strollers, we're trying to figure out what to do about that.
> 
> Our kids are 14, soon to be 4 and soon to be 2.




My son will be two in April and we plan to go in either November or Janaury. We are undecided and I guess a lot will depend on the OKW accomodations. I may take the advice and go buy an umbrella stroller. 

Did you all know that if you open a Disney Credit Card with Chase that you get free stroller rentals and discounts of select restaurants and stores. You also earn points toward future trips or items. We did it just to get the discounts on the gift shops and if needed, a free stroller. 

I am so out of tune with taking little kids - we did not travel much these past few years because he was just too little, this will be all new to me with the baby in tow again


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. I'm not sure if you all know this but I'm heading to WDW shortly  . So I call in my trip tick to AAA yesterday. I have decided to avoid the top half of 95 because of the traffic. Anyway, the route they gave me was 84 to 81 to 64 then over to 95 around Richmond. A few minutes ago I get a call from AAA, asking if I still want to go that route because there is a sniper shooting at people on route 64! I decided to alter the route because I'm silly that way. I know this is off topic but I like you people and thought I'd share. Stay off route 64!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. I'm not sure if you all know this but I'm heading to WDW shortly  . So I call in my trip tick to AAA yesterday. I have decided to avoid the top half of 95 because of the traffic. Anyway, the route they gave me was 84 to 81 to 64 then over to 95 around Richmond. A few minutes ago I get a call from AAA, asking if I still want to go that route because there is a sniper shooting at people on route 64! I decided to alter the route because I'm silly that way. I know this is off topic but I like you people and thought I'd share. Stay off route 64!!!!



Hmmm - that me think about this, sniper on 64 - oh what to heck, why change routes for that  

Glad that they called you. How long does it take you to drive to Florida? Do you drive straight through?


----------



## dizney4us

minniekissedme said:


> All,
> 
> Please allow me to go off topic for a minute and ask for your help. You've all been very supportive of me and everyone else here and I know you'll help me with this request.
> A friend of mine, John Atkinson, is entered in a contest to play golf at Torrey Pines, site of the US Open this year. He is one of five finalists chosen from more than 56,00 entries. John was diagnosed with lung cancer over a year ago and his mission has become the battle against this and the fight to increase awareness. You can learn more about John and vote at this link, http://www.golfdigest.com/magazine/usopencontest
> 
> Send a littel pixie dust to John by voting everyday!!!
> 
> thanks
> bob



Voted for him today.  What a great guy, best wishes to him


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. I'm not sure if you all know this but I'm heading to WDW shortly  . So I call in my trip tick to AAA yesterday. I have decided to avoid the top half of 95 because of the traffic. Anyway, the route they gave me was 84 to 81 to 64 then over to 95 around Richmond. A few minutes ago I get a call from AAA, asking if I still want to go that route because there is a sniper shooting at people on route 64! I decided to alter the route because I'm silly that way. I know this is off topic but I like you people and thought I'd share. Stay off route 64!!!!




Holy Crap!  I heard about that.  

I-95 isn't bad.  I used to drive from Saratoga to Orlando more than once a year.  Make sure you hit the Garden State, DC and Richmond at off hours and you'll be fine.  If you have a GPS don't follow it or you'll end up in the hood in DC.  Then you really don't have to worry until you hit Jacksonville and finally I-4 which can also really suck.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. I'm not sure if you all know this but I'm heading to WDW shortly  . So I call in my trip tick to AAA yesterday. I have decided to avoid the top half of 95 because of the traffic. Anyway, the route they gave me was 84 to 81 to 64 then over to 95 around Richmond. A few minutes ago I get a call from AAA, asking if I still want to go that route because there is a sniper shooting at people on route 64! I decided to alter the route because I'm silly that way. I know this is off topic but I like you people and thought I'd share. Stay off route 64!!!!




OMG!! I just drove 64 around Richmond yesterday and my hubby is supposed to be going that way today!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Favorite ride.. Everest I would head straight there. It is so fun!


Strollers.. I bring mine, Although last time SWA destroyed my double stroller so I had to buy one there. I have one of the Jeep double strollers and it works great.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Hmmm - that me think about this, sniper on 64 - oh what to heck, why change routes for that
> 
> Glad that they called you. How long does it take you to drive to Florida? Do you drive straight through?


It takes us two days, day one we head out early this year I'm shooting for 5:00am. Most years we leave about 7:00am. We almost always stay in Fayetteville NC (this year it's Dunn NC). We get there anywhere from 8:00pm to 10:00pm. That's when we travel down NJ Turnpike and 95 most of the way. I want to leave early this year because I'm trying a different route, less traffic more snipers, so I'm not sure how much longer it's going to take. On day two we leave Fayetteville at around 7:00am and get to WDW around check in time. I know people that have driven straight through or drive at night because of the traffic but they are screwed up for a few days after they get there. Last year a fuel truck turned over on 95 in southern Virginia and melted the highway! The traffic backup was 30 miles! Screwed up our plans wicked bad (sorry about the Boston slang). Almost every year we run into problems on the NJ Turnpike so we're going west to go south this time.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Me too, I just voted as well! Good luck to John.
> 
> By the way, how do quote multiple people?



You hit the multiquote button (it has quotes and paper) on all of the people you want to quote and then respond to the thread and they will show up. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Holy Crap!  I heard about that.
> 
> I-95 isn't bad.  I used to drive from Saratoga to Orlando more than once a year.  Make sure you hit the Garden State, DC and Richmond at off hours and you'll be fine.  If you have a GPS don't follow it or you'll end up in the hood in DC.  Then you really don't have to worry until you hit Jacksonville and finally I-4 which can also really suck.


I'm going to avoid all those cities, with the exception of Richmond this time, once you past Richmond it seems like pretty smooth sailing after that. I do the drive every year and I look forward to the drive, just not the traffic, so I'll see how this western route works. I do have a GPS but I plan on using it to get me out of traffic issues if they happen. I would have given anything for one last year so i got one this year. If anyone has a GPS over on Mousesavers.com they have a pretty cool download for your GPS it has all the POI in and around WDW.


----------



## tammymacb

Good luck with your route!  Pennsylvania stands out as one of the longest states ever.  However, I was stuck behind Fred Farmer in his haytruck for about a million miles through the mountains and a no passing zone.. 

If the sniper is still out, there's always having everyone duck down and buying a few "safetymen"  .

Seriously, I'm sure that problem will be long ended by then.


----------



## monami7

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> You've got the age span like I do - mine are 2, 10, 13 and 17 - should be interesting keeping the older ones busy while we also try to entertain the baby. Are you going to see Disney live on Stage at Hollywood studio's - or MGM as they use to call it




We watch it on you tube every day!   They LOVe MM clubhouse so we plan to go a few times this trip and maybe everyday in January when it is just DH and the babies and me.  My Step daughter just loves having them here as much as we do so it really is still all about them.  We have all spent the last 3 years wishing they were home.  Our girls are adopted from China and Haiti.  We are just so happy to finally be together that it doesn't matter much what we want to do.

Also we go to WDW quite a bit so no biggie if we don't do too much of what we want.  We will get a few things in there!


----------



## monami7

HolidayRoad said:


> We're going to stay at the Swan, where I will be staring lovingly at BWV's daily. Now if you see a family of four with matching t-shirts and the father wearing an alien green Mickey head paint sample card somehow attached to him and acting like a big kid then it's probably me come over and say Hi!  I was reading your blog I see you were in Salem. I live a stones throw away from Salem and my wife grew up there. You want to talk about a traffic nightmare try going to Salem on Halloween. It's like Marti Gras it's nuts there then. They call it Haunted Happenings.



I've actually been to Haunted happenings!  I love going over there.  Nothing like active people watching! LOL

I have another blog that is a bit more interesting.  It is 

www.gettingourgirls.blogspot.com

It is about our family and how we got the babies.

Heidi


----------



## monami7

HolidayRoad said:


> It takes us two days, day one we head out early this year I'm shooting for 5:00am. Most years we leave about 7:00am. We almost always stay in Fayetteville NC (this year it's Dunn NC). We get there anywhere from 8:00pm to 10:00pm. That's when we travel down NJ Turnpike and 95 most of the way. I want to leave early this year because I'm trying a different route, less traffic more snipers, so I'm not sure how much longer it's going to take. On day two we leave Fayetteville at around 7:00am and get to WDW around check in time. I know people that have driven straight through or drive at night because of the traffic but they are screwed up for a few days after they get there. Last year a fuel truck turned over on 95 in southern Virginia and melted the highway! The traffic backup was 30 miles! Screwed up our plans wicked bad (sorry about the Boston slang). Almost every year we run into problems on the NJ Turnpike so we're going west to go south this time.



We are flying.  We are supposed to go to Virginia in May though.  i hope it isn't like the sniper thing a few years ago.  i would change my route too.  What a mess.  I am so upset about all these shootings lately.  What is wrong with people. Leave others alone already!


----------



## Laxmom

You also get 6 mos. no interest on your Disney cruise deposit  with the Disney card and then again on your final payment!  Not to mention the points to spend on the cruise.

Isn't there an option to use it for your deposit on DVC points directly from Disney also?  I need to look into that.


----------



## Laxmom

And an additional on board credit.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> You also get 6 mos. no interest on your Disney cruise deposit  with the Disney card and then again on your final payment!  Not to mention the points to spend on the cruise.
> 
> Isn't there an option to use it for your deposit on DVC points directly from Disney also?  I need to look into that.



I did not know that about the cruises. I knew you could finance your vacations for 6 months interest free. I saw it through my DVC journey and thought why not. We always travel with CC on vacation so why not a disney card and save some $$$.


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> We are flying.  We are supposed to go to Virginia in May though.  i hope it isn't like the sniper thing a few years ago.  i would change my route too.  What a mess.  I am so upset about all these shootings lately.  What is wrong with people. Leave others alone already!


I wish I knew.


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I did not know that about the cruises. I knew you could finance your vacations for 6 months interest free. I saw it through my DVC journey and thought why not. We always travel with CC on vacation so why not a disney card and save some $$$.


The onboard credit is in addition to whatever you travel agent is offering.  For our upcoming cruise, we got a total of $100 per cabin.  You just need to mention you are using your Disney Visa. And be careful about putting anything on it while you have the no interest thing going.  I have read some threads on how awefully high the fees and interest can be.  They pay off the 0% interest first while charging you interest on the purchases not part of the deal.  Yuck.

Ed & Monami, I am stumpted by this too.

Hey, Monami, I sent you a pm with a question.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. I'm not sure if you all know this but I'm heading to WDW shortly  . So I call in my trip tick to AAA yesterday. I have decided to avoid the top half of 95 because of the traffic. Anyway, the route they gave me was 84 to 81 to 64 then over to 95 around Richmond. A few minutes ago I get a call from AAA, asking if I still want to go that route because there is a sniper shooting at people on route 64! I decided to alter the route because I'm silly that way. I know this is off topic but I like you people and thought I'd share. Stay off route 64!!!!



We were driving on 64 on Wednesday!  I haven't heard anything about this!!



monami7 said:


> We are flying.  We are supposed to go to Virginia in May though.  i hope it isn't like the sniper thing a few years ago.  i would change my route too.  What a mess.  I am so upset about all these shootings lately.  What is wrong with people. Leave others alone already!



AMEN!!!  I say the same thing all the time.



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Did you all know that if you open a Disney Credit Card with Chase that you get free stroller rentals and discounts of select restaurants and stores. You also earn points toward future trips or items. We did it just to get the discounts on the gift shops and if needed, a free stroller.



The free stroller rental is ONLY at Disneyland.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Disneymotherof3, 

Here is an article I googled.


http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/archives/2008/03/i-64_sniper_shootings_terrorize_virginia/


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> The free stroller rental is ONLY at Disneyland.




I read online is like $8 a day so it would be worth it if you need one at Disney. I would use the card just for the zero financing. I have heard the same thing, the zero gets paid off first and that would be a bummer!!! Always a twist in there somewhere  I would use it at Disney for the item discount, but I would pay off things like my tickets before we go. That way I would be zero balance while I am there. With the DVC and being able to book 11 months ahead it will be worth it. That is cool about the cruise credits. I want to do a Disney Cruise sometime with the kids.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

clonbardi..Good luck with your ROFR

Tammy..First ride is probably Peter Pan.  Our kids age span is 7-16.  They like Mission Space the best.  My husband loves it too.  I finally went on it last year and spent an hour laying down in the lobby of spaceship earth until I could walk again.  It made me very dizzy.  No more Mission Space for me.

Laxmom..Congrats on the honor society.  Way to go!! And on your son going back.  

Holiday Road..That commercial makes me cry.  It is so true!  

Minniekissedme..I voted for your friend as well.  Adding him to the prayer list.

Have a good day all.  Now on Day 11.


----------



## Laxmom

With the price of the cruises rising quickly, it is a great way to make it doable.  Book early - the prices are cheaper the farther out you book.  We saved $250 per person by booking a year out. Put the deposit on the Disney card and just paid it off.  The balance isn't due until 90 days prior to sailing but we will put it on the card just before the 120 day mark so we can book our onboard reservations and excursions.

I've got this cruise thing figured out! Now if I can learn DVC as well!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> With the price of the cruises rising quickly, it is a great way to make it doable.  Book early - the prices are cheaper the farther out you book.  We saved $250 per person by booking a year out. Put the deposit on the Disney card and just paid it off.  The balance isn't due until 90 days prior to sailing but we will put it on the card just before the 120 day mark so we can book our onboard reservations and excursions.
> 
> I've got this cruise thing figured out! Now if I can learn DVC as well!



Is the cruise something that a toddler would enjoy too? Do you have to get mulitple rooms?


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Is the cruise something that a toddler would enjoy too? Do you have to get mulitple rooms?


They have a top knotch children's program.  You are given pagers in case your child needs you.  My kids are too old but I saw children crying not to leave the childrens area!

Disney has the largest rooms in the cruise industry.  Some sleep 5.  We opted for 2 rooms on the next trip because there are 6 of us with DS and DDIL.  You pay full fare for the first 2 passengers and the rest are reduced fare.  (I shouls clarify - if in the same room.)Children under a certain age, I believe, may be free but I am not sure what age that is.  Disney does not typically run sales but fares are cheaper the farther out you book.  The only difference is the onboard credits.  Some places offer better deals there.  And once you go, you can rebook onboard and get an additional credit and a percentage off depending on how long the next cruise is.  You can even schedule a date and change it with no fee just to get the discount.


----------



## Laxmom

And then there are the characters.....for the kids, of course!


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

> Then you really don't have to worry until you hit Jacksonville and finally I-4 which can also really suck.




Wave to me when you get to Jax.  I'll be stuck in traffic with you.  Seriously, it's not that bad.  Just don't hit us at rush hour (or 2 or 3).  7-9 in the a.m. & 4-7 in p.m.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> They have a top knotch children's program.  You are given pagers in case your child needs you.  My kids are too old but I saw children crying not to leave the childrens area!
> 
> Disney has the largest rooms in the cruise industry.  Some sleep 5.  We opted for 2 rooms on the next trip because there are 6 of us with DS and DDIL.  You pay full fare for the first 2 passengers and the rest are reduced fare.  (I shouls clarify - if in the same room.)Children under a certain age, I believe, may be free but I am not sure what age that is.  Disney does not typically run sales but fares are cheaper the farther out you book.  The only difference is the onboard credits.  Some places offer better deals there.  And once you go, you can rebook onboard and get an additional credit and a percentage off depending on how long the next cruise is.  You can even schedule a date and change it with no fee just to get the discount.



I would be paranoid leaving them, although you are on a boat, they should be fine. I will have to check it out. Now we can even use DVC points - how sweet it is


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I would be paranoid leaving them, although you are on a boat, they should be fine. I will have to check it out. Now we can even use DVC points - how sweet it is


Check out the cruise forum for more help.  I think you would be ok after a few drinks of the day, meeting the staff and seeing the activities that they schedule for the kids.  The kids area takes up most of deck 5.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Anyone heard anything about ROFR?  It should be getting close for some of those on the list.


----------



## monami7

I am hoping to hear something by Monday or Tuesday.  I spoke to Shauntell this morning and she said there was nothing as of last night.  

Heidi


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> I took me a while but if anyone is interested the song is Time Machine by Click Five. You can hear it on "you tube". I don't know why people say I have issues?



THANKS!  I am downloading it tonight from itunes (if they have it).  DD yells at me when this or the regular disney commercials come on (I have the flying song on my ipod as well).  It is our little moment of magic.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Laxmom said:


> So the estoppel peeps are behind.   Great.  This process is worse than birthin' a baby!!



In my ROFR email from Jaki, she said Disney is behind and it wuld be 2-3 weeks to get the info from Disney.


----------



## Laxmom

GoofyDad13 said:


> In my ROFR email from Jaki, she said Disney is behind and it wuld be 2-3 weeks to get teh info from Disney.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Laxmom

Tammy, sent you a pm.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Ok, first things first, but I am going on two rides.  Space Mountain followed by the TTA (I love the TTA).  I can feel young and old all in the span of a few minutes.

OK, now for my ROFR tip.  Need a DVC fix, go to the sticky at the top of the DVC-Mousecellaneous page and go through the pictures.  This could help or could make you even more impatient.  I was happy with BWV, but the more I see the picutres of it, the happier I am with my home resort.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> It's frightening.  And it is spitting out children!


Laxmom I found another one on the DVC pictures thread! It's fun to walk by late at night by yourself!!


----------



## Laxmom

No thankyou.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Afternoon Peeps!

Guess who's going back on the "waiting" list??  That would be Tammy, who has an offer on 50 BCV points with a June UY, and 28 remaining 2008 points!   

The way I'm spending money, you'd think I had it...


----------



## Laxmom

Whoooo Hooooo!! You found one!!!  Congrats!  That means I am not the caboose anymore!!!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I think you meant  27 2007 points.


----------



## tammymacb

27-28...Give a girl a break.  I didn't even read the contract before I called on it..


----------



## dvcnewgirl

tammymacb said:


> 27-28...Give a girl a break.  I didn't even read the contract before I called on it..




I am not questioning the # it is the year I am talking about..


----------



## Laxmom

Wow, is she pumped or what!  You got 'er, DVC girl!!  (I read it and didn't catch it either!)


----------



## tammymacb

Yeah, Kris, 27 2007 points all 2008 points.  That does make a big difference.


----------



## Laxmom

Tammy, I guess being ill paid off today!! "Malaria" isn't so bad after all!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

tammymacb said:


> Yeah, Kris, 27 2007 points all 2008 points.  That does make a big difference.




I thought I would see a big glittery THANK YOU! For your wonderful sister who called you to inform you about the BCV contract.. Hmm... I guess dinner at Palo will suffice..


----------



## tammymacb

Yep, now I'm just looking at the bank accounts to figure out where I can sneak the deposit from...


----------



## tammymacb

dvcnewgirl said:


> I thought I would see a big glittery THANK YOU! For your wonderful sister who called you to inform you about the BCV contract.. Hmm... I guess dinner at Palo will suffice..




How about a girls trip to BCV on me??


----------



## dvcnewgirl

tammymacb said:


> How about a girls trip to BCV on me??




deal


----------



## Laxmom

dvcnewgirl said:


> I thought I would see a big glittery THANK YOU! For your wonderful sister who called you to inform you about the BCV contract.. Hmm... I guess dinner at Palo will suffice..


I'm so glad you called her!  I was pacing and wishing I had her phone number!  All I could do was email!  I even went to DH's office (upstairs) to tell him about it!  I spoke so fast that I don't think he understood a word I said!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Tammy, nicely done. Still think you or Laxmom should join me at SSR with the whopper $@) contract!!!!!!!! Me and my Alien Green Mickey Head!

Thanks everyone again for your help in voting...kinda bummed though. I didn't know the Disboard rules and I got a bad boy note for not asking permission for posting a voting link so it's been pulled from somewhere here. Hopefully you all can visit the site and vote again! I've requested permission and will post again. And my boy is kicking butt...early lead but it's a marathon not a sprint. I've talked with John's wife Lori and they are having a ball. Phones are ringing, people are emailing them and ultimately the help with lung cancer awareness is the winner. Couldn't do it without my ROFR'ers help!!


xo to all...even HolidayRoad!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> How about a girls trip to BCV on me??



I look good in a dress...can I come, too?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Plus I cook!


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> I'm so glad you called her!  I was pacing and wishing I had her phone number!  All I could do was email!  I even went to DH's office (upstairs) to tell him about it!  I spoke so fast that I don't think he understood a word I said!!



I so appreciate you emailing me!  I can't believe I just posted earlier how I was swaying towards BCV but would never find a contract.  I had left the house 10 minutes after the email, I know because I checked it as I walked out of the house and it wasn't there.  Wheeeee, here I go again!


----------



## Laxmom

Minniekissedme, that is one picture I would pay good money to see!

I told you it wouldn't be long!!!  I'm really happy to have company at this end of the ROFR train!

The way Tammy is going, she will be at &%@ in no time!!


----------



## Laxmom

Did you all see that they arrested a suspect in the Virginia highway shootings?  They showed a clip of the sheriff implying that we shouldn't jump to conclusions that all were linked.  I'm going to have to see if I can find what he meant by that.


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> Minniekissedme, that is one picture I would pay good money to see!
> 
> I told you it wouldn't be long!!!  I'm really happy to have company at this end of the ROFR train!
> 
> The way Tammy is going, she will be at &%@ in no time!!



Tammy now has all the points she needs.  For BWV at Christmas, a summer trip with the kids ( maybe at BCV   ) and F&W with girlfriends!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Good Afternoon Peeps!
> 
> Guess who's going back on the "waiting" list??  That would be Tammy, who has an offer on 50 BCV points with a June UY, and 28 remaining 2008 points!
> 
> The way I'm spending money, you'd think I had it...



Congrats!!!!  You are just a glutton for punishment, aren't ya?    Good luck with the second contract!  Have you heard anything on the closing front for the first one yet???


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Afternoon Peeps!
> 
> Guess who's going back on the "waiting" list??  That would be Tammy, who has an offer on 50 BCV points with a June UY, and 28 remaining 2008 points!
> 
> The way I'm spending money, you'd think I had it...


Congratulations! I guess your not going anywhere for a while! I'll add you to the list, again! Congratulations again!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK, Ed.  What in the world do you do with the paint chip??


I'm not really sure, I think I'm supposed to write my "Dis" name on it and wear it, then when I see someone wearing Alien Green (lime green) I point at my eyes and then point at them (I'm watching you thing). This identifies them as a fellow Dis'er. I couldn't make this stuff up but it's so weird I'm in!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome back, our fearless leader Tammy!!! These are the lengths she is willing to go to show support and solidarity towards those in the ROFR waiting nightmare, what a trooper!!! 

*Updated list 3/28/08:*

Tammymacb (2)

clombardi

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

tink'smom2b

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> I look good in a dress...can I come, too?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Plus I cook!


Really?!? Judging by your avatar, you may want to double check that, I'm just saying, I'm sure you think your cute as a button but I am having my doubts. Now me on the other hand, let me just say one word...Stunning!


----------



## minniekissedme

I may not shop in the petite section of the store but...I better stop here  for fear of additional sanctions.


----------



## tink'smom2B

We Passed!!! We Passed!!!
Seems like it took forever!!! But I can now move to the waiting for closing papers list!! I checked the email everyday for a whole month!! We submitted on 2/26 and then again on 3/6 because of an error. I guess maybe they're really busy because of Easter. But it was more than I could handle! I won't be adding on again like this. Too stressful (just give me a couple of months, I'll be looking again  ). I could never have enough points  Now I can't wait to make a ressie!! Thank you all for being here!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats tink'smom2b!!!!!!     

*As of 3/28/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker

tink'smom2b

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## Laxmom

Whoo hooo and welcome home, tinksmom2b!!!


----------



## fourkidsphoto

tink'smom2B said:


> We Passed!!! We Passed!!!
> Seems like it took forever!!! But I can now move to the waiting for closing papers list!! I checked the email everyday for a whole month!! We submitted on 2/26 and then again on 3/6 because of an error. I guess maybe they're really busy because of Easter. But it was more than I could handle! I won't be adding on again like this. Too stressful (just give me a couple of months, I'll be looking again  ). I could never have enough points  Now I can't wait to make a ressie!! Thank you all for being here!!!



Congratulations.  Hope to join you soon.

Can someone please tell me about the F&W event?  I can't believe I have never heard of it.  We always go in January or February.  Would this be a good trip W/O kids..


----------



## minniekissedme

Congratulations tink'smom2b...happy for you...especially with the boo boo the first time! Now it's more (yuck) waiting but it will all be over soon (we all hope)  

We need to get more people on the check's in the mail list. Walt,  can you help the accounting department pick up the pace a bit? Pretty please??


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Good Afternoon Peeps!
> 
> Guess who's going back on the "waiting" list??  That would be Tammy, who has an offer on 50 BCV points with a June UY, and 28 remaining 2008 points!
> 
> The way I'm spending money, you'd think I had it...



Congratulations and Good Luck!!  Good for you!!  It looks like you got a nice one.

I would like to add 50 points at KTR when it opens.



tink'smom2B said:


> We Passed!!! We Passed!!!
> Seems like it took forever!!! But I can now move to the waiting for closing papers list!! I checked the email everyday for a whole month!! We submitted on 2/26 and then again on 3/6 because of an error. I guess maybe they're really busy because of Easter. But it was more than I could handle! I won't be adding on again like this. Too stressful (just give me a couple of months, I'll be looking again  ). I could never have enough points  Now I can't wait to make a ressie!! Thank you all for being here!!!



Congratulations!!  Welcome to the waiting to close list!  The scary part is over.  Now you just have to be patient.


----------



## Laxmom

I got a funny for you guys.  

DH and I went to dinner; DS was at lacrosse practice.  We went to a mongolian grill; love that stuff!  Anyway, DH had peas in his meal.  A couple made it into mine since they were grilled side by side on the big grill thing.  Mine is pretty boring looking; shrimp, chicken, onion and mushroom.  You get the point, no green.  So, I am eating my num nums and I come across a pea.  I try to stab it to give it back.  You know what happens when you try to stab a cooked pea; mush.  Well, I tried.  I had this pea in three pieces and gave up, sliding it to the side of my plate.  (I like peas, just not with my chicken, shrimp, onion and mushroom)  My DH says, "Look!  A hidden Mickey!"  Sure enough. That pea was in the perfect shape of The Mouse, himself.  I couldn't believe it!  Not that the pea looked like the Mickster.  But that my husband gets it after all!  There is hope!  I might just make a Diser out of him yet!!  I get misty eyed just thinking about it.  Just thought I would share the moment.


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> I got a funny for you guys.
> 
> DH and I went to dinner; DS was at lacrosse practice.  We went to a My DH says, "Look!  A hidden Mickey!"  Sure enough. That pea was in the perfect shape of The Mouse, himself.  I couldn't believe it!  Not that the pea looked like the Mickster.  But that my husband gets it after all!  There is hope!  I might just make a Diser out of him yet!!  I get misty eyed just thinking about it.  Just thought I would share the moment.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations tink'smom2b! Now on to the second phase of the waiting game  .

*Updated list 3/28/08:*

Tammymacb (2)

clombardi

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I got a funny for you guys.
> 
> DH and I went to dinner; DS was at lacrosse practice.  We went to a mongolian grill; love that stuff!  Anyway, DH had peas in his meal.  A couple made it into mine since they were grilled side by side on the big grill thing.  Mine is pretty boring looking; shrimp, chicken, onion and mushroom.  You get the point, no green.  So, I am eating my num nums and I come across a pea.  I try to stab it to give it back.  You know what happens when you try to stab a cooked pea; mush.  Well, I tried.  I had this pea in three pieces and gave up, sliding it to the side of my plate.  (I like peas, just not with my chicken, shrimp, onion and mushroom)  My DH says, "Look!  A hidden Mickey!"  Sure enough. That pea was in the perfect shape of The Mouse, himself.  I couldn't believe it!  Not that the pea looked like the Mickster.  But that my husband gets it after all!  There is hope!  I might just make a Diser out of him yet!!  I get misty eyed just thinking about it.  Just thought I would share the moment.


That is the first sign of the disease, next he will be wearing a Mickey Mouse shirt not all the time mind you just once in a while. Then he'll watch the WDW vacation planner for no apparent reason, you'll ask him why, he tell you oh someone at work told me about a cool ride I thought I'd check it out. Oh at first he wave all this off as a joke or that he's doing it for you because you love WDW so much but then one day you'll be at home depot he'll tell you "I just want to check something in the next aisle" you'll peek around the corner and there he'll be stuffing Alien Green Mickey chips in his pocket. At that point there is no return the only thing you can do is give him the link for Dis Dads Club.


----------



## minniekissedme

well said...


----------



## HolidayRoad

I had a very non-Peter Pan night tonight. My son graduated from Cub Scouts, He starts Boy scouts next week. He's been going since he was 6 or 7 and now it's over. They had a big banquet and he had to take off his Cub Scout kerchief and cap and walk over a little bridge to the other side where he was met by Boy Scouts with new Boy Scout stuff. They are growing up to fast I need to slow this down!! 

I know this has nothing to with WDW or DVC just wanted to tell someone.


----------



## minniekissedme

you're a good dad. It is sad to see them grow into little people all through their young lives. It's those special moments you remember oh so well. The really big bonus for me being in real estate is the flexibility I have with my schedule. I get to volunteer at school, I get to meet all their friends, I help in all their activities, I get to hug and kiss them every morning before they leave for school and I'm home when they get off the bus. Knowing that a whole lot of kids don't have this, I'm glad I do.

And I told my friend John today that his efforts are very humbling to me. I hope I can learn from him to become a better person, husband, and dad.

Here's a little  for you...


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I know this has nothing to with WDW or DVC just wanted to tell someone.



Actually, it has EVERYTHING to do with WDW and DVC the way I see it. It is all about the kids - all of it.


----------



## minniekissedme

hope they're having fun...


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> Actually, it has EVERYTHING to do with WDW and DVC the way I see it. It is all about the kids - all of it.



I concur and that's why we're all here, too! Well done Grandbuddy.


----------



## Grandbuddy

This is an active thread!


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> This is an active thread!



It's like family now...we'll go to Laxmom's double graduation, and spend the next week at WDW.


----------



## Laxmom

Ah, the crossing over ceremony.  I remember it well.  It is amazing how fast they grow.  It still is amazing to me that my baby is married.  And has been for 2 years.  Wow.  Whenever we travel without him, I always think of how much he would enjoy what we are doing.  They just grow up too fast.  That is the cool think about Disney.  As someone put it aptly in an earlier thread, at least for a little while, we are all childrean again when there.

Grandbuddy, half those threads may be mine!!! My giddiness will subside someday.

Off to Louisville today.  DS has a lacrosse play day with other teams from Tenn and KY.  Then over to see Notre Dame play Bellarmine.  Ed, you have scouts. We have lacrosse.  Not sure what we will do with our extra time in 2 years when he graduates HS.

Sounds like a party plan for me - graduation and then WDW.  We can use Minniekissedme's %@& points!!

Have a great day everybody.  I will check in tonite.


----------



## Laxmom

Hey Monami!! 

I've been wondering.....how many HHI points did you sell this week?  Wouldn't it be weird if I was the one that you went under contract with?  We did both go under contract at about the same time on the same property.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Two days of work starting today, then 5 more off... 

I'll be faxing the contract back today, the check gets sent off Monday... and then we wait again.

I was doing a little bonding time with my 11 yo daughter last night.  We watched an "America's Next Top Model" marathon...   My nights are filled with such excitement.

OK, question of the day:  Which DVC resort that you *are not * an owner of, will you visit first?

My answer would be HH ( on purpose ) but I'm taking a June trip with no ressies thus far ( as I still haven't closed ) so I'm sure I'm going to be heading for OKW or SS.  Both are fine with me, though.


----------



## minniekissedme

that's easy...whatever one I can get for pre and post Memorial Day in two months which will be more like one month by the time at close and get in the system!  

Laxmom...2 years, no kids, first you can join the DINK's club!!  Then, can you say addonitis?  

I bonded  with the ROFR boys and trying to get my buddy John rolling. What a great first day. He's at 3,710 votes. Second has 899, third 765, fourth 397, fifth 367. Vote again today!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

minniekissedme said:


> I bonded  with the ROFR boys and trying to get my buddy John rolling. What a great first day. He's at 3,710 votes. Second has 899, third 765, fourth 397, fifth 367. Vote again today!!!



I have sent that link to everyone in my address book DIL is always golfing!  MIL said he sent the link to all his golf buddies.  I think he has a very good chance of winning  I have already voted today.

Question of the day: Which DVC resort that you are not an owner of, will you visit first?  AK & BWV, AK for DD8 and BWV for me


----------



## GoofyDad13

Sorry I missed the action last night.  All well said, I remember my DDs crossing over from Brownies to Girl Scouts.  I love the time with the kids at WDW.

Question of the day, AKV.  AKL was the first resort we fell in love with, so would probably be our first non-home visit if we could get in (2009?).  Scary part is as I have gone through this process I am thinking of vacations 3 years our and how I can do them, or more.

Question for others (not to highjack the thread) what is the Dis Dads Club?

Ed, thanks for the song name, but I think it is not the right song.  I think the one form the commercials is Alright by Supergrass.  I have downloaded both.

Tammy, congrats, but did I read your post correct?  "*Tammy now has all the points she needs*"  - Wow!

Congrats tink'smom2b!


----------



## minniekissedme

GoofyDad13 said:


> Question for others (not to highjack the thread) what is the Dis Dads Club?



GoofyDad13 here's the dad's thread... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24100897#post24100897

I think if you read thru it you'll know!!! Please do check out the "requirements" on page one. See how many you fulfill... 

and remember to vote!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> you're a good dad. It is sad to see them grow into little people all through their young lives. It's those special moments you remember oh so well. The really big bonus for me being in real estate is the flexibility I have with my schedule. I get to volunteer at school, I get to meet all their friends, I help in all their activities, I get to hug and kiss them every morning before they leave for school and I'm home when they get off the bus. Knowing that a whole lot of kids don't have this, I'm glad I do.
> 
> And I told my friend John today that his efforts are very humbling to me. I hope I can learn from him to become a better person, husband, and dad.
> 
> Here's a little  for you...


Thanks, I appreciate that!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> Actually, it has EVERYTHING to do with WDW and DVC the way I see it. It is all about the kids - all of it.


Thanks grandbuddy, and as an added bonus I now have my own Disney acronym. From now on I want to be know as HR.


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> Sorry I missed the action last night.  All well said, I remember my DDs crossing over from Brownies to Girl Scouts.  I love the time with the kids at WDW.
> 
> Question of the day, AKV.  AKL was the first resort we fell in love with, so would probably be our first non-home visit if we could get in (2009?).  Scary part is as I have gone through this process I am thinking of vacations 3 years our and how I can do them, or more.
> 
> Question for others (not to highjack the thread) what is the Dis Dads Club?
> 
> Ed, thanks for the song name, but I think it is not the right song.  I think the one form the commercials is Alright by Supergrass.  I have downloaded both.
> 
> Tammy, congrats, but did I read your post correct?  "*Tammy now has all the points she needs*"  - Wow!
> 
> Congrats tink'smom2b!


Maybe a different commercial.

Here is the one I'm talking about. 

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/business_tourism_aviation/2007/01/see_them_here_f.html

Please let me know which one your talking about "the flying song" you mentioned I would like to see it.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> OK, question of the day:  Which DVC resort that you *are not * an owner of, will you visit first?



Mine would probably be HH also. My wife wants to head there during the summer, where we will be banking points we will have enough to do both HH and BWV. All I need is some fun stuff to with my family in that area. Tammy, you live down there, where are the sites?  Is that near where the Prince of Tides stuff happened?  That's one of my wife's favorite books! I've never read it.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Hey *HR*, looks like we are both right.  Yours is the one with the mom and daughter and the Supergrass one is the commercial with the dad and son.  I can't find it on you tube, but you will know it when you hear it.  

So far as the "flying" song, it is the year of a million dreams song, in the WDW commercials.  It is from the Peter Pan soundtrack, not the original animated one.


----------



## Laxmom

We're back!  Bellarmine got smoked!  19 to 7.  DS had an assist this morning.  His first of the season.  Boo Yeah!

Well, I am so touched that so many of you want to make my soon to be home resort your first nonhome stay. I am not sure where I want to stay yet.  It is like walking up to the buffet at a restaurant; you need to size it up first!!  I really don't know a whole lot about any of them and frankly, after looking on line, there isn't one that I wouldn't like to stay in.  I do know, I want to try them all.  If forced to say, I guess it would be VWL.  It is just a cool place and it reminds me of HHI! 

I did show my other son the picture of the clown at night and he was freaked out too.  He said it reminded him of a horror flick from a few years back by Stephen King, "It".

I'm trying to figure out our trips, too.  With our other ownership, we have 1 week on deposit with II that expires July 09, we also have our HHI week next summer and hopfully, our Disney points, 50 of which I have to use by Aug 09, and our cruise in Sept.  I need more vacation time!


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. I need to buy 50 points at BCV. I've decided, now that Tammy did it that has inspired me, I though I would want more BWV points but I have changed my mind, here is the plan: One year we will use our BCV points and bank our BWV points then the next year we will use our BWV points and bank our BVC points. To start with we will only have 100 points to use at BCV year two after banking the first year but then the next year we will have 300 points at BWV some of those we can bank and use towards our BCV year so you see I have to have 50 points at BCV. I've lost my mind haven't I.


----------



## Laxmom

If you have, I have.  That actually made sense to me.  Now I'm worried.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I was going through the posts and realized that my post to you has somehow slipped off into cyberspace! I want to congratulate you on going back to school and being accepted to Lambda, Lambda, Lambda, the national honor society for adult learners (sorry couldn't help it). Seriously, congratulations, that's awesome  . I really don't know what happened to my other post! What's your major?


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, HR!  Business.  Started a HR class this week so your new tag makes me snicker.


----------



## Frankiesmom

Laxmom, I found it!!!  So- we put in an offer for VWL @ $84 per point for 150 points with 126 banked 2007 points and then 150 coming 6/1/08. So now the waiting begins.... but very excited!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Frankiesmom said:


> Laxmom, I found it!!!  So- we put in an offer for VWL @ $84 per point for 150 points with 126 banked 2007 points and then 150 coming 6/1/08. So now the waiting begins.... but very excited!


Hi Frankiesmom, congratulations on your contract, would you like me to add you to our ROFR list?


----------



## Laxmom

Welcome aboard!!  This thread has been terrific; full of support and terrific conversation to fill the time, as you can tell by the many, many pages.

Congrats, again, on your contract.  Great contract!!! You have a question of the day to answer for today!  Where will your first nonhome resort stay be?


----------



## Frankiesmom

Thanks all! HolidayRoad-yes please add me. Laxmom- well I would have to say AKL or BCV- which ever is easier to get! LOL We have stayed @ BWV 2x; and my DS's hate that scary clown!!! LOL


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome aboard Frankiesmom!!! Where ROFR is still a horrible wait but at least your not alone!!!

*Updated list 3/29/08:*

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

clombardi

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Monami7 

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Thanks, HR!  Business.  Started a HR class this week so your new tag makes me snicker.


They have a class in Holiday Road! What a great college!! I know human resources. Holiday Road would be a way better class! I could pass that test.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> They have a class in Holiday Road! What a great college!! I know human resources. Holiday Road would be a way better class! I could pass that test.


Oh, FrankiesMom, you and I are going to get along really well!!!! LOL

So far, I would have to agree with you HR.  The text book puts me to sleep!


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, part of "The Prince of Tides" was filmed in Bluffton, and parts were filmed here in Charleston ( Sullivan's Island, actually ).  I, beleive it or not,  have never visited HH to stay.  But, it would be a nice easy get away, only about 1.5 hour drive.     DS, Kristen, has stayed at HH before and may chime in with specifics.

Also, the BCV is brilliant, Ed.  Gotta love the location!  

Good luck Frankiesmom, on your contract!  Very nice one!


----------



## Laxmom

Lets see...what to do while on HHI.  How about....nothing!!  It is so relaxing to just chill.  We love to take walks on the beach early in the am or at night under a full moon.  We always pack flashlights because you can see really cool little critters crawling around.  Kids love to rent waverunners.  There are excursions to Savannah or Charleston.  You can go deep sea fishing, crabbing, boogie boarding, skim boarding, deep breath inserted here,.....play putt-putt, golf, tennis, shopping, or horsebackriding.  The cool thing about HHI is that it is not touristy.  No neon and it is hard to find a tshirt shop.  The growth has been carefully controlled.  Our biggest decision while there is pool or beach.  Oh am I homesick......ok, I'm back.  Sigh.


----------



## minniekissedme

HR...way to go...always good to boost the economy!

Frankiesmom...congrats and welcome to the insanity. Just got done watching "Hairspray" which makes me think of Hollywood studios, which makes me think of my DVC, which makes me think "where the h#&& are my estoppel papers!?"

thanks for letting me get that off my chest. And vote for John!!! He's at 4,793 which is about 1,000 more votes today!!!!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Thanks grandbuddy, and as an added bonus I now have my own Disney acronym. From now on I want to be know as HR.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

One more day of work and then 5 more off....Hope this is a fast 12 hours.

I'm going to let another creative person do the Question of the Day Today since I'm still half asleeep.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Laxmom

Oh, I got one!!

What was the first Disney movie you ever saw?

Mine was Jungle Book.  It was the first movie I ever saw in a theatre as a little girl and is still my favorite.  When we were on our anniversary cruise last Sept., they were playing it 24/7 on one of the channels.  I still know all the songs!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Oh, I got one!!
> 
> What was the first Disney movie you ever saw?



I'm too old to remember that far back...my brain is kind of like that commercial with the egg being fried in a pan.  I did watch Alice in Wonderland this week...that I remember. 

At one point I was able to recite Toy Story word for word. My oldest used to watch that non-stop.  

Anyone from Baltimore...we watched Hairspray last nite!!!


----------



## Frankiesmom

The 1st Disney movie I remember seeing; and it was in the theatre was Song of the South- you know the zippidydoodah song! I wish I could see it again; I was only 6 or 7? But I remember what fun it was!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

tammymacb said:


> Ed, part of "The Prince of Tides" was filmed in Bluffton, and parts were filmed here in Charleston ( Sullivan's Island, actually ).  I, beleive it or not,  have never visited HH to stay.  But, it would be a nice easy get away, only about 1.5 hour drive.     DS, Kristen, has stayed at HH before and may chime in with specifics.
> 
> Also, the BCV is brilliant, Ed.  Gotta love the location!
> 
> Good luck Frankiesmom, on your contract!  Very nice one!



I only stayed 1 night and all we did was swim and go to the beach, but I loved it.  Congrats Frankiesmom for finding a GREAT contract!!


----------



## Laxmom

Frankiesmom said:


> The 1st Disney movie I remember seeing; and it was in the theatre was Song of the South- you know the zippidydoodah song! I wish I could see it again; I was only 6 or 7? But I remember what fun it was!


That is one Disney flick I have never seen.  Have seen clips of that song though!

Give me a break, Minniekissedme! Think about it!  Lady and the Tramp?  Hawmps?  Anything?

My oldest can still recite Toy Story word for word at 24!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning everyone!!!  Congrats Frankiesmom on the great contract!!!!  Good luck!!!



tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> .
> 
> OK, question of the day:  Which DVC resort that you *are not * an owner of, will you visit first?
> 
> My answer would be HH ( on purpose ) but I'm taking a June trip with no ressies thus far ( as I still haven't closed ) so I'm sure I'm going to be heading for OKW or SS.  Both are fine with me, though.



I would have to say AKV.  We think that the kids will really get a kick out of seeing the animals. 



Laxmom said:


> Oh, I got one!!
> 
> What was the first Disney movie you ever saw?
> 
> Mine was Jungle Book.  It was the first movie I ever saw in a theatre as a little girl and is still my favorite.  When we were on our anniversary cruise last Sept., they were playing it 24/7 on one of the channels.  I still know all the songs!!!



I can't remember.   I do remember watching "Song of the South" with Briar Rabbit.  I'm not sure if that was my first one though.



minniekissedme said:


> Anyone from Baltimore...we watched Hairspray last nite!!!



I am!!!!!!!!  I used to live right outside of Baltimore in Odenton.  We used to go down to the Inner Harbor all the time.


----------



## colonialtinker

Frankiesmom said:


> The 1st Disney movie I remember seeing; and it was in the theatre was Song of the South- you know the zippidydoodah song! I wish I could see it again; I was only 6 or 7? But I remember what fun it was!



Glad I'm not the only one who remembers watching "Song of the South!"  I remember watching the Wonderful World of Disney.   I'm getting old just thought about how long ago it was.

Congrats on your contract Frankiesmom, looks like you got a good one!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Oh, I got one!!
> 
> What was the first Disney movie you ever saw?



I'm not sure if this actually was the first one but it's the first one I can remember. I remember going to a movie theater with my Mother, her friend and a childhood friend, it was one of those places where they play older movies for cheep money double feature type stuff. We saw Old Yeller I forget the other movie. I must have been six or seven years old. I don't think I stopped crying for a week. Now that I look back on it, what was she thinking!!! I still can't watch Old Yeller. That's one Disney movie my kids haven't seen and they wont with me. I'm a tough Corrections Officer/Football Coach with a slight Disney issue, I don't cry!! Now I'm getting all worked up!  Travis Coates standing there crying about to shoot Yeller! Thanks Laxmom, first you call out my spelling deficiency and now this!!!


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm not sure if this actually was the first one but it's the first one I can remember. I remember going to a movie theater with my Mother, her friend and a childhood friend, it was one of those places where they play older movies for cheep money double feature type stuff. We saw Old Yeller I forget the other movie. I must have been six or seven years old. I don't think I stopped crying for a week. Now that I look back on it, what was she thinking!!! I still can't watch Old Yeller. That's one Disney movie my kids haven't seen and they wont with me. I'm a tough Corrections Officer/Football Coach with a slight Disney issue, I don't cry!! Now I'm getting all worked up!  Travis Coates standing there crying about to shoot Yeller! Thanks Laxmom, first you call out my spelling deficiency and now this!!!


Sorry, HR. I didn't mean to leave emotional scars!!!

Oh, here, your special question of the day, just for you!!  How long until your trip now?

That was a tough movie.  I don't think I've seen it since!!  Should we change it to animated movie?


----------



## tammymacb

I think the first movie I remember was Old Yeller, also...It was so sad..


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Sorry, HR. I didn't mean to leave emotional scars!!!
> 
> Oh, here, your special question of the day, just for you!!  How long until your trip now?
> 
> That was a tough movie.  I don't think I've seen it since!!  Should we change it to animated movie?


O.K. I'm over it now.

 18 days 16 hours 35 minutes and 47 seconds!!! Pretty soon I'll be doing the single digit dance!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> I think the first movie I remember was Old Yeller, also...It was so sad..



Oh, I cried so hard at Old Yeller and Bambi - those are the two I remember the most. I also recall the Fox and the Hound and I loved that movie


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Oh, I cried so hard at Old Yeller and Bambi - those are the two I remember the most. I also recall the Fox and the Hound and I loved that movie




Me too!  I still have trouble with Bambi and haven't seen Old Yeller in forever.  Too tough on me!!

Fox and the Hound was a good one!  My two favorite lines, "I'm trackin' sompn'." and "I'm a hound dog."  Love that little guy.  Ok, what were the characters names?  Toby and......?


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Me too!  I still have trouble with Bambi and haven't seen Old Yeller in forever.  Too tough on me!!
> 
> Fox and the Hound was a good one!  My two favorite lines, "I'm trackin' sompn'." and "I'm a hound dog."  Love that little guy.  Ok, what were the characters names?  Toby and......?



It was Copper and Todd.


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks!  Wow was I off!  I haven't seen that one in probably 13 years.  That is, and always has been, one of my favs.  Jungle Book still has the top spot though.  For my birthday, I got the anniversary edition. I'm not telling you which birthday!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Give me a break, Minniekissedme! Think about it!  Lady and the Tramp?  Hawmps?  Anything?



Honest to goodness I really truly don't remember. I do recall seeing Herbie the Love Bug oh so many years ago. I remember watching Disney and Hanna Barbera cartoons but I can't answer what came first! Now I will say the I've probably seen them all since DS11 has been in the house! I respect all the oldies but if there's a better movie than Ratatouille...I'll cook for everyone!

disneymotherof3...I am sooooo Hairspray'd out! Love it but...we saw the Broadway show last week...awesome...I was dancing in my seat at the end of the show. We have the CD and it's the only thing we can listen to in the car. The neighbors just let us borrow the movie last nite and it's been viewed at least three times in the past 20 hours!  Good morning Baltimore...there's the flasher that lives next door...!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I just voted for your friend again, I got my wife voting daily also. I was vote number 5560 today it puts him up by about 4000. A bunch of buddies at work who are golfers are back from training next week I'm going to twist some arms next week see if we can't separate this race a little more.


----------



## minniekissedme

thanks...I keep updating Lori and John...they are thrilled.  Thanks for you help!  
My wife just voted...5,580!


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I remember going to a movie theater with my Mother, her friend and a childhood friend. We saw Old Yeller I forget the other movie. I must have been six or seven years old. I don't think I stopped crying for a week. Now that I look back on it, what was she thinking!!!  I'm a tough Corrections Officer/Football Coach with a slight Disney issue, I don't cry!! Now I'm getting all worked up!  Travis Coates standing there crying about to shoot Yeller! Thanks Laxmom, first you call out my spelling deficiency and now this!!!



I don't know if you saw it on its original release...but I did. Also saw all the original Mickey Mouse Club ("Mickey Mouse roll call, sound off now!) episodes in their first run, and was infatuated with Annette even before she...uhh...developed. Oh, and I'm a retired federal probation officer who is not ashamed to admit weeping openly over Old Yeller - and countless other Disney (and similar) movies.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Me too!  I still have trouble with Bambi and haven't seen Old Yeller in forever.  Too tough on me!!
> 
> Fox and the Hound was a good one!  My two favorite lines, "I'm trackin' sompn'." and "I'm a hound dog."  Love that little guy.  Ok, what were the characters names?  Toby and......?



Love Copper and Todd and those sweet innocent little voices. I have the Fox and the Hound 2 as well. 

I am also a jungle book fan! I like everything about that movie! So many good movies - so hard to name a favorite


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> thanks...I keep updating Lori and John...they are thrilled.  Thanks for you help!
> My wife just voted...5,580!



Could you PM me the link. I will get myself and DH voting as well.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> I don't know if you saw it on its original release...but I did. Also saw all the original Mickey Mouse Club ("Mickey Mouse roll call, sound off now!) episodes in their first run, and was infatuated with Annette even before she...uhh...developed. Oh, and I'm a retired federal probation officer who is not ashamed to admit weeping openly over Old Yeller - and countless other Disney (and similar) movies.


Well Grandbuddy, no I'm a little too young to have seen Old Yeller in it's first release. I think my mother was thirteen when Old Yeller was made, but to me it didn't matter when I saw it I had no idea what I was in for.


----------



## HolidayRoad

This question of the day has me thinking, just to show the level of Disney insanity I have reached, in my house every Saturday night is Disney movie night, if there is something going on on a Saturday then we will move it to Friday or Sunday. This last Saturday was 101 Dalmatians, my DD's pick, we pick up the movie a couple of weeks ago with the special re-release at the Disney Store. The week before that was my turn, Toy Story. Every Sunday we have Disney Family game night usually we play "Disney Scene it?" but tonight we decided to play Disney Animated Movie Trivial Pursuit.     Anyone else do this kind of thing, always looking to add on!!!


----------



## Laxmom

You got me beat, HR.  This time of year with lacrosse and college classes, we are lucky to eat dinner together.  I'm afraid the thrill of watching Disney movies with Mom and Dad has been traded for dates with the girlfriend and video games.  But I remember when......they just grow up so fast.

Talked to DS starting college (again) tomorrow and wished him the best on his first day of school. I remember his first day of kindergarten.  The picture of him in the backpack bigger than he was flashes in my mind.  Now he is a married man and on his own. I'm not sad that he has grown into such a fine young man but that it seemed to happen overnight.

The Disney moments you are making with your kids right now will be the memories you  and they carry for the rest of your lives.  I guess it is my turn for a Mom moment.

Back to work tomorrow.  That week off was way too short!!


----------



## minniekissedme

nope...not that we don't enjoy the movies and Scene It but we keep a broad base of entertainment! Maybe we can work on an IM game of Scene It between families...only use the cards for questions! That would be going of the edge.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Talked to DS starting college (again) tomorrow and wished him the best on his first day of school. I remember his first day of kindergarten.
> 
> The Disney moments you are making with your kids right now will be the memories you  and they carry for the rest of your lives.  I guess it is my turn for a Mom moment.



Don't think we ever forget the first day of kindergarten, or the myriad other milestones. Is there a better reason for being in "waiting for ROFR" purgatory than the memories we hope to make with our kids (or in my case, kids and grandkids)?


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Buckeye Fan said:


> Hi, guys!!!
> 
> Even though I think my 150 pt VB contract will get ROFRd (couldn't find what was passing, but now I know what I offered was too low  ), I'll at least get to pass the time by being at WDW!!!
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow at 5:30 in the evening and staying at SSR for a week! My MIL/FIL, BIL/SIL are all going and we're getting 2 2-BRs. I cannot wait! Between wondering about this VB contract and having a couple of bad weeks at work, I'm just glad we're going away.
> 
> Hoping everyone waiting hears something really soon! The wait is just agonizing!!!  Wonder where at Dis ROFR is handled??? Think I could go and push all of our contracts through? I'd gladly take them Starbucks!!!



Guess what??? My last day at Dis, we found out we passed ROFR!!! Was such a wonderful trip and finding out we passed topped it off! Here are the details, which I'll also post in the ROFR thread:

150 points at VB @ $60 per point
Dec UY
150 2007 points and all 2008 points coming
Buyer pays MFs
Seller pays closing costs and GMAC fee


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I think my mother was thirteen when Old Yeller was made, but to me it didn't matter when I saw it I had no idea what I was in for.



Well, at least your mother may be (barely) older than I....*

(No, I never got over being an undergraduate English major!)


----------



## Grandbuddy

Buckeye Fan said:


> Guess what??? My last day at Dis, we found out we passed ROFR!!! Was such a wonderful trip and finding out we passed topped it off! Here are the details, which I'll also post in the ROFR thread:
> 
> 150 points at VB @ $60 per point
> Dec UY
> 150 2007 points and all 2008 points coming
> Buyer pays MFs
> Seller pays closing costs and GMAC fee



Did you just call your resale agency while you were there? I'll be down April 14-18, which is just over two weeks from my "submitted for ROFR" date. Guess I'd better program ********'s number into my cell phone!

Oh, and congratulations. Do I have to misspell Shauntale's name to have it appear on this board?

And, apparently, the answer to that last question is, "Yes."


----------



## GoofyDad13

Not evey Sunday is a Disney night, but I got Scene It Disney version 2 for Christmas, so that changed up our Scene it nights some.  Some other disney things we do on Sunday nights is Magic Kingdom game, or a movie, and definitely hareder to do when it gets warmer out.

John has 6,029 votes as of a few minutes ago. 

Congrats Buckeye Fan, and good luck this week to all those waiting for ROFR.  I am starting to get antsy to close, pulled out the DVC DVD tonight.  Need to figure out how to get a few BWV DVC traidng pins for when we close and tell the 2 DD's (need one for me too).


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats over here Buckeyefan from another Buckeye fan!!  And you had your doubts that it would pass.  Silly girl!!  Now you are on the other list and our streak of no ROFR being exercised continues!!  Woo Hoo!!!  Is this a lucky thread or what!!!  Here's hoping that it continues.  We got more peeps who are close enough to be hearing something any time.

Grandbuddy, interesting way around that problem!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Buckeye Fan said:


> Guess what??? My last day at Dis, we found out we passed ROFR!!! Was such a wonderful trip and finding out we passed topped it off! Here are the details, which I'll also post in the ROFR thread:



What an awesome way to wrap up vacation! Congratulations!!


----------



## minniekissedme

GoofyDad13 said:


> John has 6,029 votes as of a few minutes ago.



Thanks for the update and voting...what a great weekend. I voted a couple of hours ago and he was around 5,800! Must be his Omaha "homeys" keeping the heat on! I talked to John this afternoon. He's high as a kite. He's doing a TV news feature with the Walter Cronkite of Omaha news and he's doing an early AM radio spot Monday! I'm hoping to line him up for a Pittsburgh sports talk interview, too! I'm loving this!!! more  for everyone...can't thank you guys enough!



Grandbuddy said:


> Guess I'd better program ********'s number into my cell phone!
> 
> Do I have to misspell Shauntale's name to have it appear on this board?
> 
> And, apparently, the answer to that last question is, "Yes."



I love answering my own questions...usually happens with my kids!!! I actually asked one of the moderators about the whole ******** thing. I used the same company and would have used any of them out there I think. This particular company had a LOADED contract and we jumped on it. I'd have bought the contract we did buy even if HR was selling it!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Here's hoping that it continues.  We got more peeps who are close enough to be hearing something any time.



We need to get more people onto "the checks in the mail" list. Come on Walt...reach out to the accounting folks and shake 'em up!

And I'm still trying to figure out the darn multi-quote thing. AGH!


----------



## minniekissedme

Buckeye Fan said:


> Hi, guys!!!
> 
> Even though I think my 150 pt VB contract will get ROFRd (couldn't find what was passing, but now I know what I offered was too low  ), I'll at least get to pass the time by being at WDW!!!
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow at 5:30 in the evening and staying at SSR for a week! My MIL/FIL, BIL/SIL are all going and we're getting 2 2-BRs. I cannot wait! Between wondering about this VB contract and having a couple of bad weeks at work, I'm just glad we're going away.
> 
> Hoping everyone waiting hears something really soon! The wait is just agonizing!!!  Wonder where at Dis ROFR is handled??? Think I could go and push all of our contracts through? I'd gladly take them Starbucks!!!






Buckeye Fan said:


> Guess what??? My last day at Dis, we found out we passed ROFR!!! Was such a wonderful trip and finding out we passed topped it off! Here are the details, which I'll also post in the ROFR thread:
> 
> 150 points at VB @ $60 per point
> Dec UY
> 150 2007 points and all 2008 points coming
> Buyer pays MFs
> Seller pays closing costs and GMAC fee




Buckeye Fan.......you were post number 1,000 on this thread and what an entry to make for the magic number 1,000.  I would think that tammymacb would have a prize for you as the 1,000th poster!  Maybe that should be the question of the day tomorrow...what's the prize! 

Maybe the question of the day will be when will Bob figure out this darn multi-quote thingy...


----------



## Buckeye Fan

minniekissedme said:


> Quote:
> Buckeye Fan.......you were post number 1,000 on this thread and what an entry to make for the magic number 1,000.  I would think that tammymacb would have a prize for you as the 1,000th poster!  Maybe that should be the question of the day tomorrow...what's the prize!



Wow!!! Didn't even notice. How much better can things get...spent the week in WDW at SSR (just BEAUTIFUL)...son's team won the entire hockey tournament this weekend, which made a mad dash to PA after we landed in Cols on Friday worth while (we left about 30 minutes after landing)!!! Found out we passed ROFR at WDW...AND...am 1,000th post!!!   Maybe I should go play the lotto now that I will need it to pay for the points I am about to purchase!!!  



minniekissedme said:


> Quote:
> Maybe the question of the day will be when will Bob figure out this darn multi-quote thingy...



      I probably don't use it right, either! I copy and paste the quotes/end quotes, so I shouldn't be laughing so hard!   That is pretty funny, though!


----------



## Laxmom

That is a great pic in your signature of Vero!  I haven't seen that one.

Buckeyefan, can I ask who you went thru at GMAC?  We used them too and so far they have been great.

Have a super day everyone!!  Back to the daily grind today.  I'm trying to figure out how I can stay home and get paid to post on the DISboards!!


----------



## tammymacb

Buckeye Fan said:


> Guess what??? My last day at Dis, we found out we passed ROFR!!! Was such a wonderful trip and finding out we passed topped it off! Here are the details, which I'll also post in the ROFR thread:
> 
> 150 points at VB @ $60 per point
> Dec UY
> 150 2007 points and all 2008 points coming
> Buyer pays MFs
> Seller pays closing costs and GMAC fee




That is totally awesome!    Congrats on your beach getaway!

Now, tell us about your trip!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Now off to Disneymotherof3's list, way better list to be on.

*Updated list 3/31/08:*

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

clombardi

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Monami7 




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> That is a great pic in your signature of Vero!  I haven't seen that one.
> 
> Buckeyefan, can I ask who you went thru at GMAC?  We used them too and so far they have been great.
> 
> Have a super day everyone!!  Back to the daily grind today.  I'm trying to figure out how I can stay home and get paid to post on the DISboards!!




Buckeyefan used the same folks I'm using for my 50 point add on!  

Good Morning, Sunshines!  It's my day off and I've got to mail back some contracts..Time for round two.

I *STILL* have not paperwork for closing # 1 with my BWV points and I've got to say, I'm getting a tad annoyed about that.  I still have a trip I'd like to book in June.. 

Hoping my next closing happens much faster!  

Cheryl, any day you'll have your number!   

You, know, I was thinking about a prize for this thread.  I even looked at DVC pins on Ebay.  But we'd need a good contest..


----------



## minniekissedme

We always used to get a buck $ in cards for stuff...back then it used to buy stuff...now you need to get a few cards for a cup of coffee...especially if you're a coffee snob like me! Can you say Starbucks?!?


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Buckeyefan used the same folks I'm using for my 50 point add on!
> 
> Good Morning, Sunshines!  It's my day off and I've got to mail back some contracts..Time for round two.
> 
> I *STILL* have not paperwork for closing # 1 with my BWV points and I've got to say, I'm getting a tad annoyed about that.  I still have a trip I'd like to book in June..
> 
> Hoping my next closing happens much faster!
> 
> Cheryl, any day you'll have your number!
> 
> You, know, I was thinking about a prize for this thread.  I even looked at DVC pins on Ebay.  But we'd need a good contest..


Tammy that's messed up that you haven't gotten your paperwork yet. Is it the sellers that are slowing things down? Do you know if you have gotten through estoppel yet? I'd be calling everyone. Then again I'm not exactly know for my *patience*.


----------



## tammymacb

I'll be calling Nancy and Robert again today.  

I guess the hold up is still Disney getting estoppel back...


----------



## minniekissedme

after all of these weeks...there's a song for everything.  

I emailed my settlement officer early last week. She's told me it's taking between 2-3 weeks to get the paperwork from Disney. I'm not sure why this would add time but she said because we are paying MF for '08 it adds time... 

So we're now at two full weeks since ROFR and counting AND my closing is scheduled for Friday! (need a fingers crossed smilie) That's why I'm looking to the heavens to get Walt involved! 

6,900+ votes and counting!  for ALL!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations Buckeye Fan!!!!      


*As of 3/31/08, those waiting to close:*
icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan



*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!*


----------



## disneymotherof3

Tammy I can't believe that you haven't gotten anything yet!  I would definitely call them and findout what the hold up is.  Please let us know.  Sorry this is taking so long.


----------



## tammymacb

OK, folks, I'm angry right now.

Just got off the phone with TTS.  According to Jason, my contract says I will close "*on or before April 9th OR WITHIN 30 days of my estoppel being provided by Disney *"  So, at this point, there's no guarentee that I'll be closing before May.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK, folks, I'm angry right now.
> 
> Just got off the phone with TTS.  According to Jason, my contract says I will close "*on or before April 9th OR WITHIN 30 days of my estoppel being provided by Disney *"  So, at this point, there's no guarentee that I'll be closing before May.


That's not cool at all! Is anyone giving you a reason that the estopple would be held up. Not to rub it in but Cheryl's went through pretty quick while your contract is taking forever, someone should at least give you a reason why!


----------



## tammymacb

Nope, I was told they would email Disney today to see if there is a hold up?

The way it stands right now, if I pass BCV and BWV continues on its snail pace, I could close on both at the same time...


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> OK, folks, I'm angry right now.
> 
> Just got off the phone with TTS.  According to Jason, my contract says I will close "*on or before April 9th OR WITHIN 30 days of my estoppel being provided by Disney *"  So, at this point, there's no guarentee that I'll be closing before May.



I know how upsetting this must have been to hear but try and relax and take a deep breath.  Closing in May would be your worst case scenario.  I really don't think that is going to happen.

If I remember correctly you passed ROFR on March 5th which means you are still in the 3 to 4 week window that they say it takes to get your final closing papers.  We passed ROFR on Feb. 14th and got our final closing papers on March 10th.  So don't panic.  I really think you will get your final closing papers within the next few days.

Once you have your final closing papers along with your money order/cashiers check back to the closing company I think you will find that your closing will happen quickly.  Probably around the April 9th date they originally gave you.

We just sent our paperwork back on Saturday because we knew we couldn't close before April 20th because of the current owners taking a trip in April.  So you'll still probably close before us.

I wouldn't panic.  I think things will work out.  I really don't think you will be waiting until May.  I think they were just giving you your worst case scenario to cover themselves.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK, folks, I'm angry right now.
> 
> Just got off the phone with TTS.  According to Jason, my contract says I will close "*on or before April 9th OR WITHIN 30 days of my estoppel being provided by Disney *"  So, at this point, there's no guarentee that I'll be closing before May.



I'm so sorry this is taking so long for you.  Have you talked to Nancy yet?  She told me the same thing about the estoppel.  No offense to Jason, but I would talk to Nancy.  She probably knows more about what's going on with each specific contract because, I believe, they contact her first.  See if she can give you some exact dates on when stuff was submitted.  She might even be able to contact Disney to see what the hold up is.


----------



## tammymacb

OK, boys and girls.  BCV contract and check is in the mail.

I had Kristen call today to see what was available for the dates in June I planned my trip for.  So far SSR is the only resort to have rooms ( which is fine ) but if they're sold out by the time I have a member #...oh it won't be pretty..


----------



## disneymotherof3

**Update**

I called to check and see if we were in the system yet.   We got our membership number and our club ID!   Our points aren't in there yet though.  The person that I spoke to said that they should be in there by the end of the week.  I was able to check availability though.  The only thing that they had available for a 2-bdrm for the first part of our stay was SSR.  They did have studios at OKW and AKV for the second part.

So I guess I'll be calling again to see when our points go in.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Tammy - Have you talked to Nancy yet?


----------



## tammymacb

Cheryl, I called Nancy today.  She said that Disney has been way behind on getting estoppels back.  There is one other person waiting to close that day and they don't have their paperwork yet either.

I hope your trip works out.  As soon as you can make any ressie, get on a waiting list and hope for the best.  My waiting list did come through for May and I have a BW view studio!  

I'll be happy with SSR, I've heard it's beatiful and we're doing a week of Seaworld, Discovery Cove and the new waterpark anyway.  So, we'll be driving.  All I really care is that *everything* isn't sold out by the time I have a #.

BTW, I had a really hard time deciding, a June OKW came available the same time the June BCV did.  I really really like OKW and was very close to adding on there.  It was the extra banked BCV points that really pushed me to that contract.  I'll be visiting OKW lots, though.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Cheryl, I called Nancy today.  She said that Disney has been way behind on getting estoppels back.  There is one other person waiting to close that day and they don't have their paperwork yet either.
> 
> I hope your trip works out.  As soon as you can make any ressie, get on a waiting list and hope for the best.  My waiting list did come through for May and I have a BW view studio!
> 
> I'll be happy with SSR, I've heard it's beatiful and we're doing a week of Seaworld, Discovery Cove and the new waterpark anyway.  So, we'll be driving.  All I really care is that *everything* isn't sold out by the time I have a #.
> 
> BTW, I had a really hard time deciding, a June OKW came available the same time the June BCV did.  I really really like OKW and was very close to adding on there.  It was the extra banked BCV points that really pushed me to that contract.  I'll be visiting OKW lots, though.


You know I figured once you get through ROFR your all set, just tie together a few loose ends and your in. I'm starting to think they make this whole process a pain in the butt so people just pay the extra money and buy through Disney! Seeing what your going through I'm starting to get worried again. I'm going to Disney on the day I'm supposed to close, now I'm starting to think that if what happened to you, happens to me I may not be around when they need the paperwork back, if things gets delayed. OMG it's starting all over again!!!


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> You know I figured once you get through ROFR your all set, just tie together a few loose ends and your in. I'm starting to think they make this whole process a pain in the butt so people just pay the extra money and buy through Disney! Seeing what your going through I'm starting to get worried again. I'm going to Disney on the day I'm supposed to close, now I'm starting to think that if what happened to you, happens to me I may not be around when they need the paperwork back, if things gets delayed. OMG it's starting all over again!!!



In a way I think you're exactly right!  I was very seriously considering doing my add on through Disney, even though it was more expensive for the ease.  But the BCV contract was too perfect to pass up.  I don't think that that contract will be as stressful, but right now, it's bad as I really want June ressies...


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Hi Everyone
Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR last Friday....so our 2-3 week wait has just started.  We are boarder line on our offer, compared to most on this website...so I pray they accept it. We are first time buyers and very excited!


----------



## tammymacb

Congrats and good luck!  Where are you trying to buy??


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Cheryl, I called Nancy today.  She said that Disney has been way behind on getting estoppels back.  There is one other person waiting to close that day and they don't have their paperwork yet either.
> 
> I hope your trip works out.  As soon as you can make any ressie, get on a waiting list and hope for the best.  My waiting list did come through for May and I have a BW view studio!
> 
> I'll be happy with SSR, I've heard it's beatiful and we're doing a week of Seaworld, Discovery Cove and the new waterpark anyway.  So, we'll be driving.  All I really care is that *everything* isn't sold out by the time I have a #.
> 
> BTW, I had a really hard time deciding, a June OKW came available the same time the June BCV did.  I really really like OKW and was very close to adding on there.  It was the extra banked BCV points that really pushed me to that contract.  I'll be visiting OKW lots, though.



Hopefully they'll get it back soon and you can finish this up!   Trust me.....as soon as our points are in the system, I will be making our reservation.  

Like I said, the only 2-bdrms they have for the first part of our trip (8/18-23) is at SSR.  She said that they did have OKW, but it was only for 8/21-23.  We need the 2-bdrm because my mom and stepdad are joining us.  We invited them for their anniversary.  She did mention the waitlist and we'll probably get on it for OKW.  As for the second part of our trip (after parents leave; 8/23-26), we might try to do a Savannah view Studio at AKV.  That was available.  I'll just have to wait and see what's there when we get our points.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Congrats and good luck!  Where are you trying to buy??



Ditto.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Bcv


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Hi Everyone
> Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR last Friday....so our 2-3 week wait has just started.  We are boarder line on our offer, compared to most on this website...so I pray they accept it. We are first time buyers and very excited!


----------



## minniekissedme

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Hi Everyone
> Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR last Friday....so our 2-3 week wait has just started.  We are boarder line on our offer, compared to most on this website...so I pray they accept it. We are first time buyers and very excited!



Congratulations and welcome to the world of four letter words...beginning with ROFR! This thread for sure makes the waiting less painful!


----------



## Laxmom

Well, Tammy, you and I are in the same boat.  Had DH call and check in since we were supposed to get a call when everything went to Disney and the sellers have not returned any of their paperwork yet! We got our contracts last Wed. and had them back in.  I figured I'd give them an extra 24-36 hours because not everyone has a fax in their house, but no.  Nada.  Not a happy camper.  So, the clock hasn't started ticking for us yet.  We are in Limbo and I don't like it here. Believe it or not, I would rather be in ROFR land.  This is adding frustration to an already frustrating frustration.  I guess I am not the caboose any more....I didn't even catch the train yet.

Oh, I nearly forgot!!  Congrats Princess Amy Lyn and welcome aboard but you need to give us more details on your contract.  Like, what UY, if you got banked points.  You  know, the juicy stuff!! LOL  We love to ooh and aahh over peoples contracts!


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the world of four letter words...beginning with ROFR! This thread for sure makes the waiting less painful!




Our first four letter word is  *WAIT*  as we are now waiting to hear if the bid we made on a DVC resale this afternoon is accepted by the sellers.


----------



## tammymacb

Verandah Man, Welcome! 

What resort have you made an offer on?  I think I remember your screenname from the cruise forum.  Are you on the Sept 1st 5 nite double dip??


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Verandah Man, Welcome!
> 
> What resort have you made an offer on?  I think I remember your screenname from the cruise forum.  Are you on the Sept 1st 5 nite double dip??




We made an offer on a OKW resale for 50 points with a June UY. I've been wanting to get back into DVC, but we have to start out small and work our way up.....again..... 


As far as the 9-1-08 sailing goes, no we had to cancel that cruise due to our DD starting Massage Therapy School. My DW and I are now booked for our 34th Wedding Anniversary Cruise  on 10-24-09.........


----------



## tammymacb

Well I'm sorry you aren't joining us but I bet October will be beautiful!

Good luck with your OKW contract.  It took me forever to find a June UY contract ( 50 points ) and I never saw yours.  Good thing you saw it first..


----------



## Laxmom

Vernandah Man!!!!!  Do you know my DH still has the card you sent him before our last cruise on his desk!!  (Remember he hurt his back....blah, blah.)
It's great to see you on this thread!!  How are your postcards and stamps holding up?


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Vernandah Man!!!!!  Do you know my DH still has the card you sent him before our last cruise on his desk!!  (Remember he hurt his back....blah, blah.)
> It's great to see you on this thread!!  How are your postcards and stamps holding up?




I knew, I knew, your username from somewhere, it was driving me crazy and yes, I remember sending your DH the DCL postcard!!!  

I still have plenty of postcards and stamps, but thanks for asking..... 

Just sitting here going through this thread, I'm only up to page #7......also, still waiting for a call, or e-mail, from our timeshare agent......


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Well I'm sorry you aren't joining us but I bet October will be beautiful!
> 
> Good luck with your OKW contract.  It took me forever to find a June UY contract ( 50 points ) and I never saw yours.  Good thing you saw it first..





I got the listing in an e-mail from our timeshare agent and placed the offer before my DW even knew what happened. That's what she gets for not being home when the e-mail arrived............   

When DW found out, she said, "OKW, I love  that place!!!"


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Hi Everyone
> Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR last Friday....so our 2-3 week wait has just started.  We are boarder line on our offer, compared to most on this website...so I pray they accept it. We are first time buyers and very excited!



Congratulations on the contract I will add you to the list.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome aboard Princess Amy Lyn.  

*Updated list 3/31/08:*

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

clombardi

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Monami7 




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> We made an offer on a OKW resale for 50 points with a June UY. I've been wanting to get back into DVC, but we have to start out small and work our way up.....again.....
> 
> 
> As far as the 9-1-08 sailing goes, no we had to cancel that cruise due to our DD starting Massage Therapy School. My DW and I are now booked for our 34th Wedding Anniversary Cruise  on 10-24-09.........


*Vernandah Man*.

Sorry, maybe I'm a little slow, wouldn't be the first time. Are you in ROFR if so I want to add you to list, for some reason I didn't think you were I must be screwed up. Let me know so can make the necessary corrections.


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom, I'm sorry you're waiting on the sellers.  Hopefully they'll pull it together quickly because the extra waiting is the worst... 

Still no closing paperwork here...


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> *Vernandah Man*.
> 
> Sorry, maybe I'm a little slow, wouldn't be the first time. *Are you in ROFR *if so I want to add you to list, for some reason I didn't think you were I must be screwed up. Let me know so can make the necessary corrections.





*Not yet Ed*, still waiting to hear if our offer has been accepted by the seller. I'm hoping to hear something within the next day or so......


----------



## HolidayRoad

I just wanted to let you know I decided to play nice: I had this whole post worked out where I was going to say I talked to a friend in MS and was told Disney had placed a freeze on all estoppel's because of a scam that was being run and it was going to be another month until they released the freeze then at that point they were going to take care of estoppels that were purchased through Disney first then work their way to others. You know on account of April Fools Day  . I then reread the last few pages and decided that would be really mean, funny but mean, plus my wife would have punched me, so I decided not to do it. I did figure it was a pretty cool plan so I had to at least share it.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> *Not yet Ed*, still waiting to hear if our offer has been accepted by the seller. I'm hoping to hear something within the next day or so......


I will keep an eye on your posts, good luck, I'm sure you will be joining us shortly!


----------



## Laxmom

I've been thinking about this so bear with me.  I was looking at a little history on how long ROFR has taken since last fall.  It seems as though there was a time late last year when it was not taking  2 weeks to get through.  Then, after the holidays it went to 2 weeks.  Now, I have seen a couple of contracts make it through in 1 week to 10 days.  Here is my theory.  It only makes sense that the backlog that was once ROFR has moved along in the process.  That would explain why the backlog in estopple paperwork from Disney right now.

Of course, I have nothing to base this on other than theory but sometimes it helps if we can just make sense of the problem if only in our own minds. Just trying to help.  It also passes the time.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> I just wanted to let you know I decided to play nice: I had this whole post worked out where I was going to say I talked to a friend in MS and was told Disney had placed a freeze on all estoppel's because of a scam that was being run and it was going to be another month until they released the freeze then at that point they were going to take care of estoppels that were purchased through Disney first then work their way to others. You know on account of April Fools Day  . I then reread the last few pages and decided that would be really mean, funny but mean, plus my wife would have punched me, so I decided not to do it. I did figure it was a pretty cool plan so I had to at least share it.


Yeah, well HR, I had one too.  I was gonna tell you that I had gotten my ROFR back and failed.....again.  I would then edit the post and write "April Fools!" in the reason for editing spot.  Of course, now I don't even have a contract to be waiting ROFR for until the sellers get their act together and fax back the paperwork!!!!!!!! If you are out there!!! Listen up!  You listed your pts for sale now sell them!!!  Sign, sign, sign!!!!  

I'm ok now.

I am beginning to think that I am just not meant to get that getaway to HHI for us.


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Ed thanks for the warning about April Fools.  It sneaks up on me every year.

Laxmom, hang in there.  Sending  your way.

And a great big WELCOME to Verandah Man!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Yeah, well HR, I had one too.  I was gonna tell you that I had gotten my ROFR back and failed.....again.  I would then edit the post and write "April Fools!" in the reason for editing spot.  Of course, now I don't even have a contract to be waiting ROFR for until the sellers get their act together and fax back the paperwork!!!!!!!! If you are out there!!! Listen up!  You listed your pts for sale now sell them!!!  Sign, sign, sign!!!!
> 
> I'm ok now.
> 
> I am beginning to think that I am just not meant to get that getaway to HHI for us.


O.K. Breathe - Deep Breaths - Deeeeep Breaths... I'd say find your happy place but that's probably WDW and that would just start the whole thing over again! See, now this is why I figured i wouldn't actually play the April Fools joke on this thread we're all a liiiiiiiitle to much on edge and since I'm completely neurotic myself, well you know, glass houses and stones...


----------



## HolidayRoad

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Ed thanks for the warning about April Fools.  It sneaks up on me every year.
> 
> Laxmom, hang in there.  Sending  your way.
> 
> And a great big WELCOME to Verandah Man!!


Oh not me, I'm king of the dill-weeds running around wreaking havoc whenever possible tomorrow. Usually I end up with some people ticked at me for a while but it generally doesn't last too long.


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> I will keep an eye on your posts, good luck, I'm sure you will be joining us shortly!





I sure hope so............


----------



## Verandah Man

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Ed thanks for the warning about April Fools.  It sneaks up on me every year.
> 
> Laxmom, hang in there.  Sending  your way.
> 
> And a great big WELCOME to Verandah Man!!




   Thanks so much


----------



## Verandah Man

Just received an e-mail from my agent letting me know she didn't hear back from the sellers today, so hopefully, we will hear something on April Fool's Day...........


----------



## minniekissedme

Very seldom in my house does this occur...usually DW handles all the good stuff. I felt inclined to say this so here goes...I know I'm getting a bit frustrated, too. But I bought resale for the value knowing full well it can take time. I read some of the horror stories dragging on and on and...

I'm right there with you. It's been two weeks since I passed ROFR and I want so badly to put my name on my own list, "the check's in the mail" but I am not in control. As soon as I get the papers, they will go right back out. Until then, how about some  for the Disney accounting department to please send us our paperwork! Pretty please, with  on top!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Evening Sunshines!  

Tomorrow I'll tell the story of the best April Fools joke ever...I still laugh everytime I think about it.

Ed, it's all good fun till you get punched by the wife..

Susan, HHI is coming.  I know how frustrating the wait is...but we'll eventually get there.

Someday soon my question will be...Hmmm, for F&W this year, do I want Boardwalk, or Beachclub?


----------



## Laxmom

Verandah Man said:


> Just received an e-mail from my agent letting me know she didn't hear back from the sellers today, so hopefully, we will hear something on April Fool's Day...........



Maybe April fools day will be your new lucky day!!

I'm better now.  Today was just a horendous day and that information was the cherry on top.  I was handling the wait until I found out that I was really only waiting to wait. 

I will tell you this, the add ons will be through Disney.  With the high closing costs for S. Carolina, I am so close to paying what Disney sells direct that the pain and suffering is worth something.....at this point....anything!  The sellers have until 4/9 to fax back the paperwork or we walk away with our deposit according to our contract.  I guess that icould be a big day for several of us if something doesn't happen before then.

I'll do my best Scarlett and think about it all tomorrow because tomorrow is another day.


----------



## tammymacb

Maybe the HH owners were away for Spring Break??  In SC the kids just went back today.


----------



## Laxmom

Good thought but they were reachable to ok the offer and when DH called today, agent said she had already called and left a message since they haven't heard from them.  She was concerned that they didn't get the email with the docs but had not gotten a response.  We will follow up tomorrow afternoon if we don't hear from her.  Trying hard to give them the benefit of the doubt.  Really, I'll be ok after a decent night sleep and a good, strong, stiff strawberry daquiri.


----------



## tammymacb

Hoping that tomorrow will be a lucky day for both of us!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, it's all good fun till you get punched by the wife..



Truer words were never spoken


----------



## Verandah Man

Well, I made it through page #23, but this old body needs to get some sleep. Just got back from picking up my DD from her school musical practice. Two more weeks to go, and that will be a done deal.......... 

I'll stop by again tomorrow from time to time and will give a report if I hear any news, good night all..........


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> Hoping that tomorrow will be a lucky day for both of us!



From your lips..... I am going to call it a day.  Still didn't get that daquiri though!

Sweet Disney dreams, all!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

OK, sounds like many of us were thinking the same thing.  I was going to post that disney had hired additional staff to complete outstanding estoples.  Given the number of people on edge, figured it was *not* a good idea to say I just got an email saying Disney completed the estopple on my contract.

Good luck to all who are having frustrations!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Grandbuddy said:


> Did you just call your resale agency while you were there? I'll be down April 14-18, which is just over two weeks from my "submitted for ROFR" date. Guess I'd better program ********'s number into my cell phone!
> 
> Oh, and congratulations. Do I have to misspell Shauntale's name to have it appear on this board?
> 
> And, apparently, the answer to that last question is, "Yes."



Thanks so much!!! I used Rachel with GMAC, and yes, I did call her TH evening. I didn't have access to my laptop, so I called right before they closed hoping I could get some good news...and I DID!!!  I put her number in my cell, as I knew that we'd either find out sometime last week or this week. Hope you get some good news down in WDW, too! It really wrapped up the trip quite nicely!!!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

GoofyDad13 said:


> Congrats Buckeye Fan, and good luck this week to all those waiting for ROFR.





Laxmom said:


> Congrats over here Buckeyefan from another Buckeye fan!!  And you had your doubts that it would pass.  Silly girl!!  Now you are on the other list and our streak of no ROFR being exercised continues!!  Woo Hoo!!!  Is this a lucky thread or what!!!  Here's hoping that it continues.  We got more peeps who are close enough to be hearing something any time.





minniekissedme said:


> What an awesome way to wrap up vacation! Congratulations!!



Awwwwww. Thanks, guys! You're the best!  

Seems like the average wait time on ROFR is around 2 weeks right now. Best of luck to all waiting and those still waiting to close!


----------



## LadyKay

We are new DVC members (myself, DH,DD15, DD7 & DD5) our home resort being AKV. Due to that fact that we live in an unregistered area we needed to be on property to purchase our current membership through DVC which we did Dec'07. We decided to buy BCV points and found 200 points with the same UY as our existing membership. I was over the top thrilled. We've just sent in the signed contracts and deposit today and now we (as most of you) are playing the waiting game. May I add that I love that this thread is in existence. Great support.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Laxmom said:


> That is a great pic in your signature of Vero!  I haven't seen that one.


Thanks! Someone had it in their signature, and I copied the link for mine. Thought it was pretty, too. 



Laxmom said:


> Buckeyefan, can I ask who you went thru at GMAC?  We used them too and so far they have been great.


Yes, we used Rachel. Super nice, but I'm not shy. When I want to know anything, I pick up the phone. In fact, that's how I found out we passed ROFR. She had e-mailed me, but I didn't have access to my mail. So...I called.  Needless to say, if you call, tell her I said 'hello.' I KNOW she'll know the name!  



tammymacb said:


> That is totally awesome!    Congrats on your beach getaway!


I hope I like that darn resort. Not sure if I mentioned it here, but I went ahead and purchased sight unseen! If you guys knew me, you'd know that was totally out of character!!! Sure hope we like it!!!  





tammymacb said:


> Now, tell us about your trip!


OMG. I don't even know where to start. 

SSR is such a beautiful resort. Not sure why it gets blasted. Wished I could share with you guys all of the beautiful pics. With that said, I haven't found a DVC resort (yet!!!) that I didn't like!  

Weather was cooler than average, but so awesome compared to central OH weather! We only went to parks one day (60ish degree day with lows in the 50s...brrrrrrr....). Swam 2 or 3 days. Visited DTD and ate at the nice restaurant (Turf Club, I think) at SSR. Expensive, but WONDERFUL meal. Will definitely go back there. There were 11 of us and everyone was pleased. I have to admit, we're a pretty tough group to please, too! 

If anyone is concerned about going during Spring Break, don't be. I thought we wouldn't be able to walk it would be so crowded, but that wasn't our experience. We went to DTD, AK and MK. At the parks, our longest wait was 60 minutes. We've had that kind of wait during the summer, so I didn't think that was too bad. Since the weather was mild, we weren't melting waiting in line either. Ohhhh...I could go on and on, but we did have a fantastic time. Passing ROFR on VB was just icing on the cake!!! Can't wait to go back in August!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

LadyKay said:


> We are new DVC members (myself, DH,DD15, DD7 & DD5) our home resort being AKV. Due to that fact that we live in an unregistered area we needed to be on property to purchase our current membership through DVC which we did Dec'07. We decided to buy BCV points and found 200 points with the same UY as our existing membership. I was over the top thrilled. We've just sent in the signed contracts and deposit today and now we (as most of you) are playing the waiting game. May I add that I love that this thread is in existence. Great support.




I'm assuming your wait time is just for closing, since you bought direct. Some others here are wishing they had done the same .  (OK - I may have misunderstood your situation...first purchase was direct, but maybe this one IS a resale??? So you may be in the same boat as the rest of us. God bless you (and keep you sane).

Welcome to our group, whether or not you are having to endure the fires of ROFR.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Knowing how anxious everyone is, I went back to look at what happened with our original contracts. Here is the timeline:

* Made offers on 2 contracts through GMAC on 1/9 and offers were accepted same day. 
* Contracts went to Dis for ROFR around 1/16.
* Passed ROFR on 1/31. Same amount of time as with this VB contract.
* Estoppels came back to GMAC on 2/17. This allowed the title company to prepare the closing docs.
* Received closing docs on 2/20. Returned everything to GMAC on 2/21.
* Deed was recorded through Orange County on 3/7.
* We were in the system 7 days later.
* Booked first vacation on 3/21.
* Received copies of all final docs on 3/24.

Took about 2 1/2 months from the offer to booking our first trip!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Buckeye Fan said:


> Knowing how anxious everyone is, I went back to look at what happened with our original contracts.
> 
> Took about 2 1/2 months from the offer to booking our first trip!



I can deal with that. Sure I can. Yessiree, here I am dealing with it... .

Yep...still dealing 

Deep breaths. I'm OK...


----------



## Grandbuddy

I'm hoping for somewhat less than the full 2 and 1/2 months. My agent with the resale company I used told me that closing should occur around 6 weeks after my offer was accepted (I offered the asking price, so there was no delay - seller immediately returned the signed contract.) If it goes beyond that...well...I've waited nine months for some of the major blessings of my life. 2 and 1/2 months is doable.


----------



## Laxmom

My mind is just not comprehending why a seller who wishes to sell would take 6, and now 7, days to return paperwork.  I am concerned they are backing out.  We will see what today holds.  

Good luck to all!!  I just know today will be the day for some of us!!!  I can feel it!

Welcome aboard LadyKay!  The more the merrier!  (although I we don't seem too merry right now, we usually have a great time on this thread!)


----------



## Verandah Man

*Happy




Day​*


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Updated list 4/1/08:*

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

clombardi

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

The Who #3

Monami7 


Once again the list is getting long, usually means the answers are coming soon!

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

Susan, I bet todays your lucky day!   I'm crossing my fingers for you.

LadyKay, welcome!  I'm waiting for ROFR on a tiny BCV contract myself.  My home resort is BWV.

OK, April Fools Day everyone.  Here's the story but it's long and it's true...

I used to work with my best friends in the world.  Everyday was another reason to laugh.  ( I sure do miss that job )  We were the contract weekend team and worked together every Sat and Sun.  My three peeps are Becky, Nancy and Simone.  They all carpool together to work.  I live on the other side of the world.

One morning, ( noone even remembered at the time it was 4/1), Becky picked up Simone and Nancy as usual and off to work they went.  They were driving up the interstate into Charleston when blue lights came on.  It was still dark ( we work 7a-7p) outside.  Becky pulled over.  The cop asked for her license and registration and she passed him her wallet.  He frowned at her and asked "What's this???"  He had a tiny plastic baggie with white stuff in it, in his hand.  "*That's not MINE*!" says Becky.

He takes her wallet back to the cruiser and the peanut gallery is doing this-
"Simone is thinking "We're going to jail"...OMG JAIL!"

Nancy is giving her best tried and true advice telling Becky to tell the officer that she has to poop.  It's worked for Nancy in the past, she was pulled over and told the cop "I'm sorry, but I'm really in a hurry, I have to go to the bathroom and NOT #1".  He let her go.   

So Simone is invisoning jail, and Nancy is mumbeling "Poop, Becky, Poop" when the cop comes back to the car.

"Well, Ma'am, we've got a little problem", he says.

"Officer, I already told you, whatever that is IS NOT mine," she smiles prettily, "Anyway, isn't there a way we can work this out?"  

"How do you propose?" asks the cop.

Beckie looks at Nancy, then looks at Simone and says.....

"How about if these two have s** with you???  "

That's when Becky and the cop ( her ex husband that no one had ever met before ) bust out laughing.

Simone said she had a stomache ache for the rest of the day....


----------



## minniekissedme

Welcome Lady and the Princess!  

Don't forget to vote! Keep the pressure on! John can hit 10,000 votes today!

 to everyone! 10,000 votes and good things happening for our group!


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Susan, I bet todays your lucky day!   I'm crossing my fingers for you.
> 
> LadyKay, welcome!  I'm waiting for ROFR on a tiny BCV contract myself.  My home resort is BWV.
> 
> OK, April Fools Day everyone.  Here's the story but it's long and it's true...
> 
> I used to work with my best friends in the world.  Everyday was another reason to laugh.  ( I sure do miss that job )  We were the contract weekend team and worked together every Sat and Sun.  My three peeps are Becky, Nancy and Simone.  They all carpool together to work.  I live on the other side of the world.
> 
> One morning, ( noone even remembered at the time it was 4/1), Becky picked up Simone and Nancy as usual and off to work they went.  They were driving up the interstate into Charleston when blue lights came on.  It was still dark ( we work 7a-7p) outside.  Becky pulled over.  The cop asked for her license and registration and she passed him her wallet.  He frowned at her and asked "What's this???"  He had a tiny plastic baggie with white stuff in it, in his hand.  "*That's not MINE*!" says Becky.
> 
> He takes her wallet back to the cruiser and the peanut gallery is doing this-
> "Simone is thinking "We're going to jail"...OMG JAIL!"
> 
> Nancy is giving her best tried and true advice telling Becky to tell the officer that she has to poop.  It's worked for Nancy in the past, she was pulled over and told the cop "I'm sorry, but I'm really in a hurry, I have to go to the bathroom and NOT #1".  He let her go.
> 
> So Simone is invisoning jail, and Nancy is mumbeling "Poop, Becky, Poop" when the cop comes back to the car.
> 
> "Well, Ma'am, we've got a little problem", he says.
> 
> "Officer, I already told you, whatever that is IS NOT mine," she smiles prettily, "Anyway, isn't there a way we can work this out?"
> 
> "How do you propose?" asks the cop.
> 
> Beckie looks at Nancy, then looks at Simone and says.....
> 
> "How about if these two have s** with you???  "
> 
> That's when Becky and the cop ( her ex husband that no one had ever met before ) bust out laughing.
> 
> Simone said she had a stomache ache for the rest of the day....





   *Priceless*


----------



## HolidayRoad

That's an April fools story!  Tell him you have to poop.   As someone in law enforcement, that's awesome!!! Oh, don't worry about the drugs, you need to poop! Just get out of here    . I can't imagine how many times that must come up when you all are together. If you are at all like my friends, then your friend has to be known as the "poop lady".   Thank you for sharing that. With your permission I wold love to tell that to my fellow PO's and CO's.


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, of course you have my permission.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Susan, I bet todays your lucky day!   I'm crossing my fingers for you.
> 
> LadyKay, welcome!  I'm waiting for ROFR on a tiny BCV contract myself.  My home resort is BWV.
> 
> OK, April Fools Day everyone.  Here's the story but it's long and it's true...
> 
> I used to work with my best friends in the world.  Everyday was another reason to laugh.  ( I sure do miss that job )  We were the contract weekend team and worked together every Sat and Sun.  My three peeps are Becky, Nancy and Simone.  They all carpool together to work.  I live on the other side of the world.
> 
> One morning, ( noone even remembered at the time it was 4/1), Becky picked up Simone and Nancy as usual and off to work they went.  They were driving up the interstate into Charleston when blue lights came on.  It was still dark ( we work 7a-7p) outside.  Becky pulled over.  The cop asked for her license and registration and she passed him her wallet.  He frowned at her and asked "What's this???"  He had a tiny plastic baggie with white stuff in it, in his hand.  "*That's not MINE*!" says Becky.
> 
> He takes her wallet back to the cruiser and the peanut gallery is doing this-
> "Simone is thinking "We're going to jail"...OMG JAIL!"
> 
> Nancy is giving her best tried and true advice telling Becky to tell the officer that she has to poop.  It's worked for Nancy in the past, she was pulled over and told the cop "I'm sorry, but I'm really in a hurry, I have to go to the bathroom and NOT #1".  He let her go.
> 
> So Simone is invisoning jail, and Nancy is mumbeling "Poop, Becky, Poop" when the cop comes back to the car.
> 
> "Well, Ma'am, we've got a little problem", he says.
> 
> "Officer, I already told you, whatever that is IS NOT mine," she smiles prettily, "Anyway, isn't there a way we can work this out?"
> 
> "How do you propose?" asks the cop.
> 
> Beckie looks at Nancy, then looks at Simone and says.....
> 
> "How about if these two have s** with you???  "
> 
> That's when Becky and the cop ( her ex husband that no one had ever met before ) bust out laughing.
> 
> Simone said she had a stomache ache for the rest of the day....



  

That's a great story!!!!


----------



## monami7

It has officially been 15 days today since we were submitted to ROFR.  What is going on???


----------



## HolidayRoad

After reading your posts I decided to Email Nancy and find out how my little estoppels thing is going. She informed me that she has not received anything from DVC yet and if she received it today, which is doubtful, I wouldn't close until May first. Realistically she thought we wouldn't close until the 16th or 17th of May I was originally told April 18th. My big plan was to have this all wrapped up before then because, as you know, it then takes another week to ten days to get into the system before you can book your vacation. My big plan was to book at exactly 11 months out starting on May 19th because that would be exactly 11 months from the first night we want to stay next year I really want a BW-Epcot view for my first trip "Home" and now I'm becoming concerned about that possibility. Does anyone know how fast those rooms book up? Will I still be able to get one even if it's a week or two past the eleven month to the day window?


----------



## minniekissedme

Tammy...I'd call MasterCard if I were you...that has "priceless commercial" written all over it! Frankly, I can't believe it hasn't already been done.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> After reading your posts I decided to Email Nancy and find out how my little estoppels thing is going. She informed me that she has not received anything from DVC yet and if she received it today, which is doubtful, I wouldn't close until May first. Realistically she thought we wouldn't close until the 16th or 17th of May I was originally told April 18th. My big plan was to have this all wrapped up before then because, as you know, it then takes another week to ten days to get into the system before you can book your vacation. My big plan was to book at exactly 11 months out starting on May 19th because that would be exactly 11 months from the first night we want to stay next year I really want a BW-Epcot view for my first trip "Home" and now I'm becoming concerned about that possibility. Does anyone know how fast those rooms book up? Will I still be able to get one even if it's a week or two past the eleven month to the day window?



Just sending good thoughts and  

They must be pretty busy. I was just submitted for ROFR last Thursday, and look how far I am down your list, already!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Laxmom said:


> My mind is just not comprehending why a seller who wishes to sell would take 6, and now 7, days to return paperwork.  I am concerned they are backing out.  We will see what today holds.
> 
> Good luck to all!!  I just know today will be the day for some of us!!!  I can feel it!



I really do understand.  I'm pretty sure that the sellers have to get their stuff notarized. Not that getting to a public notary is a good excuse , but it may make getting stuff signed and back in a little more complicated. With that said, I'll send some extra pixie dust your way!!!     Here's to hoping you hear some good news today!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

If you find yourself heading to Pittsburgh again drop a note! My first DIS'er meet!!!

Hope a bunch of us get some good news today.  

Mama needs a new pair of shoes...I'm off to go look at houses!


----------



## colonialtinker

Okay Ladies and Gentlemen, can anyone tell me roughly how long it will take for closing.  I would like to keep the money in my savings account until after the 19th of this money, another interest payment gets applied  

Great April Fools Story Tammy


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

How often to sellers back out after ROFR?? I was thinking that ROFR was the hard part......


----------



## tammymacb

colonialtinker said:


> Okay Ladies and Gentlemen, can anyone tell me roughly how long it will take for closing.  I would like to keep the money in my savings account until after the 19th of this money, another interest payment gets applied
> 
> Great April Fools Story Tammy



Well, we've run the gamut.  Cheryl was supposed to close on April 7th and she already has her membership number...She closed a week ago.  I was supposed to close April 9th and haven't seen paperwork yet..   I'm pretty disappointed at this point.

Ed, I'm sorry your date is also messed up.  I think you'll be fine with your dates, though.  You'll still be in the 11 month window AND it's not the cheapest points of the year ( Like the beginning of Dec )  I don't think you'll have much to worry about.

I, however, am seeing the June kids trip fade away.  If I ever close, I'm sure everything will be sold out.  As of yesterday only SSR was left.


----------



## Verandah Man

Just got in for lunch and still no word if our offer has been accepted yet or not. This goes real well with the morning I've had. I think the gods are playing April Fools jokes on me today..............   

Walked around all morning in the rain reading meters, only to come home for lunch, and the stinkin' sun decides to come out now.........   

Such is life.........


----------



## Verandah Man

Sorry to hear about everyone else's woes this morning...........


----------



## Grandbuddy

Verandah Man said:


> Sorry to hear about everyone else's woes this morning...........



Dang! Does anybody have you beat?


----------



## Verandah Man

Grandbuddy said:


> Dang! Does anybody have you beat?




There are a lot of DIS'ers with more posts than me............


----------



## Grandbuddy

Verandah Man said:


> There are a lot of DIS'ers with more posts than me............



I would never have imagined I would want to spend as much time on a website as I am spending here. Guess I have serious addiction issues - but I just want to see what folks are saying now...and 15 minutes later...and, well, you know.


----------



## Verandah Man

Grandbuddy said:


> I would never have imagined I would want to spend as much time on a website as I am spending here. Guess I have serious addiction issues - but I just want to see what folks are saying now...and 15 minutes later...and, well, you know.





That's what I said five years ago.........   

OK, my lunchtime is over and I need to get back to work, I'll check back in later..

Oh yea, I'm now up to page #37..........


----------



## Laxmom

Great story, Tammy!!! I needed that.

Yesterday must have been my April Fools Day!! Maybe my body and mind forgot about leap year!!!

My sellers didn't need to have anything notorized; only witnessed at this point.  The notarization comes later.

They aren't backing out of ROFR in my case because they haven't signed the contracts yet.  Right now, I have nothing.

Here's hoping we find out one way or another today.  If they are backing out, I hope that have the courtesy to tell our Agent.


----------



## epcotwanderer

tammymacb said:


> Well, we've run the gamut.  Cheryl was supposed to close on April 7th and she already has her membership number...She closed a week ago.  I was supposed to close April 9th and haven't seen paperwork yet..   I'm pretty disappointed at this point.
> 
> Ed, I'm sorry your date is also messed up.  I think you'll be fine with your dates, though.  You'll still be in the 11 month window AND it's not the cheapest points of the year ( Like the beginning of Dec )  I don't think you'll have much to worry about.
> 
> I, however, am seeing the June kids trip fade away.  If I ever close, I'm sure everything will be sold out.  As of yesterday only SSR was left.



I'm so sorry to hear about all the woes. Our ROFR took over 30 days but the closing went pretty smooth. The seller dragged it out on her end but we did threaten to back out if she didn't get the deed signed by our closing date. That lit a fire under her. She did get in.

Best of luck to all of you! I hope you all pass ROFR and/or close soon.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, I'm sorry your date is also messed up.  I think you'll be fine with your dates, though.  You'll still be in the 11 month window AND it's not the cheapest points of the year ( Like the beginning of Dec )  I don't think you'll have much to worry about.
> 
> I, however, am seeing the June kids trip fade away.  If I ever close, I'm sure everything will be sold out.  As of yesterday only SSR was left.



Thanks Tammy, I guess we'll see, it's just weird to me that they can be a month off on the closing date, after ROFR. I really do hope you get in somewhere for June. If not right away than at least after your wait-listed, especially since you don't sound like your going to be particularly picky about which one your staying at. I think you'll end up somewhere down there.


----------



## disneymotherof3

colonialtinker said:


> Okay Ladies and Gentlemen, can anyone tell me roughly how long it will take for closing.  I would like to keep the money in my savings account until after the 19th of this money, another interest payment gets applied
> 
> Great April Fools Story Tammy



I think it really varies from contract to contract.  They tell you that it can take 3-4 weeks.  Once you've passed ROFR, then you have to wait for Disney to send back the estoppel.  Once that is done, then the closing paperwork can be done.  Once that is sent out, it really depends on how long it takes the buyer and the seller to return their paperwork and check.  

For us, we were apparently VERY lucky.  We must have missed the "rush" of contracts waiting on the estoppels.  The seller that we worked with was awesome!  He returned things as quickly as we did!  

I'm really hoping that you all that are waiting will have some good news soon!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> After reading your posts I decided to Email Nancy and find out how my little estoppels thing is going. She informed me that she has not received anything from DVC yet and if she received it today, which is doubtful, I wouldn't close until May first. Realistically she thought we wouldn't close until the 16th or 17th of May I was originally told April 18th. My big plan was to have this all wrapped up before then because, as you know, it then takes another week to ten days to get into the system before you can book your vacation. My big plan was to book at exactly 11 months out starting on May 19th because that would be exactly 11 months from the first night we want to stay next year I really want a BW-Epcot view for my first trip "Home" and now I'm becoming concerned about that possibility. Does anyone know how fast those rooms book up? Will I still be able to get one even if it's a week or two past the eleven month to the day window?





tammymacb said:


> Well, we've run the gamut.  Cheryl was supposed to close on April 7th and she already has her membership number...She closed a week ago.  I was supposed to close April 9th and haven't seen paperwork yet..   I'm pretty disappointed at this point.
> 
> Ed, I'm sorry your date is also messed up.  I think you'll be fine with your dates, though.  You'll still be in the 11 month window AND it's not the cheapest points of the year ( Like the beginning of Dec )  I don't think you'll have much to worry about.
> 
> I, however, am seeing the June kids trip fade away.  If I ever close, I'm sure everything will be sold out.  As of yesterday only SSR was left.



I can feel for both of you.  I didn't think it would be a big deal that we couldn't close until after April 20th when we purchased our contract because both my DS's are getting married this year and I knew we couldn't take a trip until later this year after both weddings are over.

I was hoping that the closing would take place quickly after the current owners finished their trip on April 20th so that I could get my name on a wait list for early December before the 7 month window opens up but after hearing what you are being told I'm beginning to wonder if that's going to happen.

I was hoping to take my second trip in March so I will miss the 11 month mark for that one also but am hoping something will still be available since it will still be well within the 11 month window.

I just hope I close and get in the system in time to bank my 2007 points before May 31st when my banking window ends.


----------



## mommacat56

I just found out I passed on my 2nd Boardwalk contract!    All the details are over on the other board.  I'm supposed to close on this one by May 5th.    

I waited to join the group because I didn't want to jinx you all since I got ROFR'd   last month on my 1st Boardwalk contract.  You guys had a pretty good winning streak going and I didn't want the black cloud hanging over me  to affect anyone else   .  

I've been following along   with the adventures of Tammy and Ed and Laxmom and everyone here since the thread was started and it was just killing me not to throw in my 2 cents (now inflated to a dollar  )!  

I'm also a nurse.  I don't birth no babies (can't bear to be reminded of my own L & D of 3 boys by C-section..OUCH and all the screamin' and yellin'...), but I enjoy what I do.  I'm a radiology nurse at a local hospital providing sedation services to adults and children who need some type of diagnostic imaging or invasive procedure  (I love Versed and Fentanyl...aka Vitamin V and F in my world  )  Better Living through Chemistry is my motto!   I tell my patients that "what happens in Specials (special procedure department), stays in Specials", 'cause Versed can loosen lips and erase all memory of it!    

Anyway, I'm supposed to close tomorrow on a contract at the BCV, but there is a delay (like many of you mentioned) with the seller getting their docs back to Nancy by the contract's closing date.  So, the closing will be closer to the end of the week and maybe next week.  Can't wait to start planning stays at my 2 new homes!  (OKW will always be my favorite though.  I've been a DVC member since 1991 and that's always going to be my first home  ).


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Congratulations mommacat56*, I wished you joined us earlier. It's still nice to have you with us as someone who has just gone through the whole thing.


----------



## mommacat56

HolidayRoad said:


> *Congratulations mommacat56*, I wished you joined us earlier. It's still nice to have you with us as someone who has just gone through the whole thing.



Thanks, I wish I did too!  I already feel a great big group hug comin' on   

And, Ed (or Al  !), your info says you're from MA.  Whereabouts?  Me too.  I'm in Wilbraham...or Wilberville as we like to call it (my neighborhood is built on an old pig farm  ) It's just east of Springfield in western MA. 

Hasn't this been an awful winter?  Not a lot of snow, just started early and won't release its grip!  I, for one, can't wait to go to WDW   .  My next trip is for New Years at OKW with my 3 sons who are all in college...OUCH, those tuition bills   And how long 'til your next roadtrip there?  I set you up for that one.  See, I have been following along!  

Thanks all for the warm welcome...Mary    

Gotta go get some homework done now.. Biochemistry (my fave...NOT!)


----------



## Grandbuddy

mommacat56 said:


> I waited to join the group because I didn't want to jinx you all since I got ROFR'd   last month on my 1st Boardwalk contract.



Congratulations this time around. And welcome back. Does your ROFR at Boardwalk show up on the "Who has/hasn't passed ROFR?" thread? I hadn't noticed any recent ROFRs on there, last few times I checked? Guess I'll go look, now.

Yep - just says ROFR 2008. I hear that contracts sometimes get ROFR'd when the buyer is not paying all closing costs. Don't know why that would have mattered. If yours had gone through, though, it would have been a beyond excellent buy on BWV!


----------



## tammymacb

Welcome mommacat, and congrats on your BWV contract!  

I've been an L&D nurse for 15 years and that's about to change on 4/14.  I took a job in the ER...


----------



## HolidayRoad

mommacat56 said:


> Thanks, I wish I did too!  I already feel a great big group hug comin' on
> 
> And, Ed (or Al  !), your info says you're from MA.  Whereabouts?  Me too.  I'm in Wilbraham...or Wilberville as we like to call it (my neighborhood is built on an old pig farm  ) It's just east of Springfield in western MA.
> 
> Hasn't this been an awful winter?  Not a lot of snow, just started early and won't release its grip!  I, for one, can't wait to go to WDW   .  My next trip is for New Years at OKW with my 3 sons who are all in college...OUCH, those tuition bills   And how long 'til your next roadtrip there?  I set you up for that one.  See, I have been following along!
> 
> Thanks all for the warm welcome...Mary
> 
> Gotta go get some homework done now.. Biochemistry (my fave...NOT!)


Well Mary, I'm from _Peebidy_ (Peabody) 17 miles north of Boston. It is exactly 16 days 14 hours 13 minutes and 37 seconds until we pull outta here sideways!!
 I know I'm going to sound stupid here (kind of a regular thing for me) Who's "AL"??


----------



## mommacat56

Grandbuddy said:


> Congratulations this time around. And welcome back. Does your ROFR at Boardwalk show up on the "Who has/hasn't passed ROFR?" thread? I hadn't noticed any recent ROFRs on there, last few times I checked? Guess I'll go look, now.



Yep, I'm there  .  Mommacat56...BWV (Feb) 180 points @ $79.  I knew I was pushing the limit of Disney good will  , since it was a stripped contract that had no '08 points.  The sellers jumped at the offer.  I made the offer at 7 pm and we were under contract by 7:30 pm!  I think they were happy with any offer as it had been listed way back in September of last year.

Anyway it's behind me now and I'm looking soooo forward to closing!


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> It is exactly 16 days 14 hours 13 minutes and 37 seconds until we pull outta here sideways!!
> I know I'm going to sound stupid here (kind of a regular thing for me) Who's "AL"??



Ed, thanks for the update.

All I have sent an email to Jaki to see if she has a feel for the esptoppel timetable.  In my contract it estimated closing on April 26.  I asked if she thought this was still realistic, and if any estoppels are coming through these days.

I will let you all know if I hear anything.


----------



## mommacat56

HolidayRoad said:


> Well Mary, I'm from _Peebidy_ (Peabody) 17 miles north of Boston. It is exactly 16 days 14 hours 13 minutes and 37 seconds until we pull outta here sideways!!
> I know I'm going to sound stupid here (kind of a regular thing for me) Who's "AL"??



No, it's me whose a dunce!  I don't know where I got the AL thing from.  I must have been thinking of some other posting on another thread.  So Sorry.   It must be the Biochem I'm working on     I can't multitask too well   

Peebidy is right!  I know a person also from there and she says it just the same.  She worked at the museum in town...Peabody-Essex maybe?  I could have that name wrong too!  Not too good in that department apparently  

I hope you have a wonderful trip...I know you will


----------



## dani0622

Hello everyone! 

I'm just joining in the conversation! Our package (100 points at VWL) was sent TODAY to Disney for ROFR. So we have our fingers crossed!

Dani


----------



## the who #3

my contract was submitted to disney on 3/19/08 and i recieved notice that it passed rofr on 3/28/08.  that was pretty fast i think. 

tts says that closure should be in about 28 days, but i have not recieved the papers to sign and send back with the money yet.  those usually come along with the approval notice, don't they???? but that was just an e-mail notice from tts, i think to be polite.


----------



## mommacat56

tammymacb said:


> Welcome mommacat, and congrats on your BWV contract!
> 
> I've been an L&D nurse for 15 years and that's about to change on 4/14.  I took a job in the ER...



Thanks Tammy!  

OMG, you really are a glutten for punishment!   The screamin' in the ER is even worse than the screamin' in L&D  What made you want to change after all this time?  I originally worked in PACU for many years, but transferred to Radiology 9 years ago for better hours.  Still have to take call, but it's a whole lot less than in PACU.  This job is a cream puff compared to PACU  

I wish you best of luck with your new job and with your BCV (?) contract!


----------



## tammymacb

Congrats on your new contract!

However, I wouldn't hold my breath on those papers at this point.  I passed ROFR on 3/5 and *still* haven't got my closing paperwork...


----------



## tammymacb

mommacat56 said:


> Thanks Tammy!
> 
> OMG, you really are a glutten for punishment!   The screamin' in the ER is even worse than the screamin' in L&D  What made you want to change after all this time?  I originally worked in PACU for many years, but transferred to Radiology 9 years ago for better hours.  Still have to take call, but it's a whole lot less than in PACU.  This job is a cream puff compared to PACU
> 
> I wish you best of luck with your new job and with your BCV (?) contract!



As far as the job goes, I was just ready for a change.  I like the longer hours, short work week thing and ER was #2 choice all along ( after OB ).  It will be a new adventure!  

Contracts...Hmmm.. I've passed ROFR on a BWV 100 pt contract on 3/5 with no closing paperwork yet..   I just submitted a BCV 50 pt contract with the same UY yesterday.  I'm now waiting to see which contract closes first..


----------



## tammymacb

Dani, I missed you in the first scan up the thread.  Welcome and good luck!

WVL are really pretty!


----------



## dani0622

tammymacb said:


> Dani, I missed you in the first scan up the thread.  Welcome and good luck!
> 
> WVL are really pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## tammymacb

And VWL are pretty too!  ( I'm so dyslexic )

Hopefully you'll have some fun here and it will get you through the ROFR process faster.  We've got a great group.


----------



## HolidayRoad

the who #3 said:


> my contract was submitted to disney on 3/19/08 and i recieved notice that it passed rofr on 3/28/08.  that was pretty fast i think.
> 
> tts says that closure should be in about 28 days, but i have not recieved the papers to sign and send back with the money yet.  those usually come along with the approval notice, don't they???? but that was just an e-mail notice from tts, i think to be polite.


Congratulations!!! Your now off the ROFR list and on to the waiting to close list Disneymotherof3 has got some work to do today updating that list. As Tammy said wouldn't hold your breath on that closing date.


----------



## Frankiesmom

OK all; so what happens next? All faxes and overnites done yesterday;l am on pins and needles! What is an estoppel? Is that ROFR? And from the contract I gather we'll close by the 5/26 day it listed? This is all new to me and I guess I just feel weird that I am going to be waiting so long! Thanks!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations "The Who #3" Now on to the next list!! Welcome aboard "dani0622" your now on the first list!!

*Updated list 4/1/08: *

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

clombardi

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Frankiesmom said:


> OK all; so what happens next? All faxes and overnights done yesterday;l am on pins and needles! What is an estoppel? Is that ROFR? And from the contract I gather we'll close by the 5/26 day it listed? This is all new to me and I guess I just feel weird that I am going to be waiting so long! Thanks!


Everyone involved has a problem with dates so first of all believe nothing with a date on it nothing will actually happen on those dates. Estoppels is not ROFR. Estoppels is like the giant black hole of contracts. What they do is throw your contract into this black hole (estoppels) and when it come out on the other side you can close. The problem is this seems to violate the space time continuum and because of this nobody knows where or when your contract will come of the estoppels black hole. ROFR on the other hand is where Disney takes your contract ands plays with it for about three weeks and then gives it back or says no it's mine and you can't have it. 

I hope this clears everything up !!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations The Who #3!!!!!      

*As of 4/01/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3



ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hello everyone!  I was thinking I would finally join this lively group today for some support on my ROFR.......but I got an email that we passed before I got around to it!!!!!!!   We're pretty excited!  200 points at VWL - contract submitted on 3/24 and passed 4/1.  Now I guess I need to join the waiting for closing support group!  I was told that they are way behind but I'm hoping that Mickey starts cracking the whip and moves things along.


----------



## tammymacb

Wow! That was quick!  Congrats!


----------



## LadyKay

Grandbuddy said:


> I'm assuming your wait time is just for closing, since you bought direct. Some others here are wishing they had done the same .  (OK - I may have misunderstood your situation...first purchase was direct, but maybe this one IS a resale??? So you may be in the same boat as the rest of us. God bless you (and keep you sane).
> 
> Welcome to our group, whether or not you are having to endure the fires of ROFR.



Sorry Grandbuddy, about my post not being clear. We are waiting on Disney's ROFR decision on 200 BCV points.


----------



## tammymacb

OK, boys and girls.  Here's the update.

Spoke to Jason today and he pretty much guarenteed that I will have my paperwork by Thursday.  After that ( says Jason ) I am no longer at the mercy of Disney.  The closing will happen as soon as the seller and I return the closing paperwork.  I was a bit on the frustrated side when I talked to him today.  Hopefully this will end soon.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK, boys and girls.  Here's the update.
> 
> Spoke to Jason today and he pretty much guarenteed that I will have my paperwork by Thursday.  After that ( says Jason ) I am no longer at the mercy of Disney.  The closing will happen as soon as the seller and I return the closing paperwork.  I was a bit on the frustrated side when I talked to him today.  Hopefully this will end soon.



That's good news!  How can he guarantee that though?  Has he talked to 
Disney?


----------



## tammymacb

He implied that he was told by Disney that it would be here *this week*.  Of all the contracts TTS has right now I'm #2 for waiting for estoppel.     The line forms behind me ( and one other poor sap  )  All I know is I now have 2 issues for wanting to speed this up.

1- the already mentioned June trip with my sister.  ( Thank goodness I borrowed points for her for my May trip or I'd be staying home )

2- My BCV is supposed to be an *ADD ON*.  Without an ID # it could end up a little contract all by itself.  Since I waited and waited for the right June UY contract, I would be very angry if that didn't happen.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> He implied that he was told by Disney that it would be here *this week*.  Of all the contracts TTS has right now I'm #2 for waiting for estoppel.     The line forms behind me ( and one other poor sap  )  All I know is I now have 2 issues for wanting to speed this up.
> 
> 1- the already mentioned June trip with my sister.  ( Thank goodness I borrowed points for her for my May trip or I'd be staying home )
> 
> 2- My BCV is supposed to be an *ADD ON*.  Without an ID # it could end up a little contract all by itself.  Since I waited and waited for the right June UY contract, I would be very angry if that didn't happen.



I hope for your sake (and his) that he's right.  I really hope it all works out.


----------



## tammymacb

Going back to positive thinking....


----------



## minniekissedme

Congratulations to Who, mommacat, Kat, and Dani. Whew...I missed a lot today! Hope the good stuff keeps coming!  

Tammy - from Jason's lips to God's ear...hope I get to put you on the "check's in the mail" list Thursday. And maybe I won't be far behind...


----------



## karebear06

I am so excited and anxious!  We have signed our contract for BCV 210 pts and are now waiting for ROFR.  The wait is going to kill me!


----------



## fourkidsphoto

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hello everyone!  I was thinking I would finally join this lively group today for some support on my ROFR.......but I got an email that we passed before I got around to it!!!!!!!   We're pretty excited!  200 points at VWL - contract submitted on 3/24 and passed 4/1.  Now I guess I need to join the waiting for closing support group!  I was told that they are way behind but I'm hoping that Mickey starts cracking the whip and moves things along.



Congratulations.  We also have a contract in for VWL  that we submitted on 3/18.   I hope to hear something soon.  That's great for you!!


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm not really sure, I think I'm supposed to write my "Dis" name on it and wear it, then when I see someone wearing Alien Green (lime green) I point at my eyes and then point at them (I'm watching you thing). This identifies them as a fellow Dis'er. I couldn't make this stuff up but it's so weird I'm in!!!!




OK, still working on catching up on the thread. Here is what I did with my green Mickey head for our first cruise. I scanned the Mickey head in to my computer then printed them off and put them inside buttons that I bought at AC Moore. Here is a pic of my button.


----------



## colonialtinker

DH had me check our contracts.  We are trying to get everything ready so there won't be delays on our part.  After reading the contracts, the last contract is suppose to go to closing before the first one    I haven't even passed ROFR on the last contract.  This is really confusing me! Any one have any ideas?

Welcome KAT4DISNEY, karebear06 (love your name, that's my DD25 family nickname), fourkidphoto. 

Congrats to everyone who has moved from ROFR to the waiting to close portion of the program  

Pam


----------



## colonialtinker

Verandah Man said:


> OK, still working on catching up on the thread. Here is what I did with my green Mickey head for our first cruise. I scanned the Mickey head in to my computer then printed them off and put them inside buttons that I bought at AC Moore. Here is a pic of my button.



Love it  I wonder if I can scan mine and make some t-shirts?


----------



## HolidayRoad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hello everyone!  I was thinking I would finally join this lively group today for some support on my ROFR.......but I got an email that we passed before I got around to it!!!!!!!   We're pretty excited!  200 points at VWL - contract submitted on 3/24 and passed 4/1.  Now I guess I need to join the waiting for closing support group!  I was told that they are way behind but I'm hoping that Mickey starts cracking the whip and moves things along.


Congratulations kat4disney, you don't even have to be on the ROFR list ! but the second one isn't much fun either! Hope it all goes as smooth as the first part for you.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK, boys and girls.  Here's the update.
> 
> Spoke to Jason today and he pretty much guarenteed that I will have my paperwork by Thursday.  After that ( says Jason ) I am no longer at the mercy of Disney.  The closing will happen as soon as the seller and I return the closing paperwork.  I was a bit on the frustrated side when I talked to him today.  Hopefully this will end soon.


I hope he's right, I honestly thought after the ROFR phase the rest would be a walk in the park. May have underestimated that one. Good luck, I really hope you close soon.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> He implied that he was told by Disney that it would be here *this week*.  Of all the contracts TTS has right now I'm #2 for waiting for estoppel.     The line forms behind me ( and one other poor sap  )  All I know is I now have 2 issues for wanting to speed this up.



Can you let me "back cut"? You didn't ask what number in line I was did you?


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Welcome karebear06*! No, the Wait wont kill you, that would be too easy. It'll torture you, worry you, and not let you sleep, but it wont kill you. Welcome!!

*Congratulations clombardi*! Now on to the next list.

*Updated list 4/1/08: *

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## clombardi

Hello!  I got the email today that Disney waived.  We submitted on 3/21 and got our answer on Aoril Fool's Day!  11 days!  OKW here we come!  The agent is hoping that all will be wrapped iup in three weeks.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I realize that in about twenty minutes all the little green lights will go out for an hour as you all wander off to watch American Idol, so I will pick this time to run a few errands. Talk to you all later tonight. Good luck everyone!


----------



## HolidayRoad

clombardi said:


> Hello!  I got the email today that Disney waived.  We submitted on 3/21 and got our answer on Aoril Fool's Day!  11 days!  OKW here we come!  The agent is hoping that all will be wrapped iup in three weeks.


Congratulations clombardi! that was fast. Why does it seem that when I was going through ROFR that was taking forever and then estoppel was quick and painless and now as soon as I pass ROFR they change the rules and now ROFR is quick and painless and estoppel is a living nightmare? Any answers? I'm starting to take it personal. Of coarse, Laxmom and Tammymacb aren't exactly cruising through this. Anyway I hope this next part goes as easy for you as the first part!Congratulations!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats Kay4Disney and clombardi!!!    


*As of 4/01/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi


*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!  But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## LadyKay

At what point do you find out what your prospective closing date is? Which resaler did most people use? Is in normal that we got an email stating TTS was sending our contact to Disney for ROFR before they even received our deposit check? No worries though as we sent the check off yesterday and it was received today. Can someone educate me on the timeline for this whole process. Thanks so much.


----------



## Verandah Man

I'm all caught up with this thread at last!!!  

Just checked, still no e-mail or call from our agent about the offer we made yesterday.........I guess there is always "tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you tomorrow".........everyone join in.........


----------



## tammymacb

You're always a daaaaay aaaawaaaaaay!


----------



## disneymotherof3

I love you Daddy Warbucks!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, off to watch AI, I'll be back in an hour!


----------



## Laxmom

Welcome aboard newbies-that-are-to-numerous-to-remember-after-10-hours at-work!!!  This thread almost makes it so you never want to pass ROFR......almost!

Also a great big "WELCOME HOME!!!" to all our peeps who have passed ROFR!!  Don't those timeframes seem quick to you guys?  I told you I was seeing things fly through over on the other thread.

Tammy, I'm glad you at least got some answers today.  I did too.  Agent was getting rather nervous that no one has been returning calls at sellers residence.  She called again today only to find out that they were in the lobby waiting for her.  They had paperwork in hand!   YEAH!!!  Our contract goes to Disney tomorrow!! Whoopie!!!!      

Agent stated that they just had a bunch of contracts pass ROFR and come back today from Disney.  She said that 10 days seems to be the magic ROFR number for now.

You guys were busy today, I am still trying to catch up!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Where did you buy your resale from??? We bought at GMAC....


----------



## Laxmom

GMAC here also.  Carolyn has been great to work with so far.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Our contact is Rachel... she has been nice and quick to reply with emails.   Has anyone done financing through GMAC (Tammac financial)??? Just curious how they are to deal with??


----------



## Laxmom

Our contract is only 50 pts so we are paying cash.  That is part of the reason why we are buying small contracts.  We will add on and pay cash also.  If you don't get much of a response here, you might post this over on the DVC threads.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Thanks


----------



## minniekissedme

Congratulations karebear, Kat4Disney, and clombardi! Best wishes for future short waits!  

Porch...I had to play "ketchup" tonite, too! Hope you enjoyed the whole thread. 

 for all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the congrats and warm welcomes!  DH and I went out for dinner to celebrate and I tried to continue my DVC "education" to the best of my ability.  For someone who never went to Disney until 5 years ago he does pretty well!
Now I've got to control the addonitis.  Last year I was at Disney 3 times and have to keep reminding myself that it was a exception - not the rule.  But....we'll see!!!    We love the Wilderness Lodge and AKL is also a favorite.  And then Epcot, and then.......well, you see how it is and I think you all understand it!  That's one of the great things about these boards.   
I really hope that everyone else starts closing on their contracts soon - then maybe I can too!!!!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

OK, heard back from Jaki today.  She said they sent out a number of closing packets out that passed ROFR on March 12th.  So we should expect something in about 12 days as we passed ROFR on the 24th.  Based on this looks like 3 weeks for estoppel, and she thinks we should be around the 24th to close.

I don''t know, I think HR hit the nail on the head, it goes in the black hole and when it comes out is anybody's guess.

disneymotherof3 can I get back on the waiting to close list?  It's all I got.

Good luck to all the newbies, and congrats to those that passed, it seems like ALOT of activitity on the ROFR front these days.

I think John is at 10,734 as of few minutes ago.


----------



## Laxmom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for the congrats and warm welcomes!  DH and I went out for dinner to celebrate and I tried to continue my DVC "education" to the best of my ability.  For someone who never went to Disney until 5 years ago he does pretty well!
> Now I've got to control the addonitis.  Last year I was at Disney 3 times and have to keep reminding myself that it was a exception - not the rule.  But....we'll see!!!    We love the Wilderness Lodge and AKL is also a favorite.  And then Epcot, and then.......well, you see how it is and I think you all understand it!  That's one of the great things about these boards.
> I really hope that everyone else starts closing on their contracts soon - then maybe I can too!!!!!


VWL is my favorite WDW DVC.  I love the theming there.  Haven't stayed in any of the others but I will........eventually!!


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning all!!!

Hey, I got a question for today.  I am trying to figure out a graduation trip to celebrate my graduation next year.  I am trying to figure out where I might want to go. (already planning 2 Hilton Head trips!)  So, here is the question...

If you could go anywhere in the world, and money was no object, where would you go?(it's' nice to dream!)

I think mine would be an Alaska cruise.  DH says Jackson Hole, WY.  Interesting since we keep taking beach vacations!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Good Morning all!!!
> 
> Hey, I got a question for today.  I am trying to figure out a graduation trip to celebrate my graduation next year.  I am trying to figure out where I might want to go. (already planning 2 Hilton Head trips!)  So, here is the question...
> 
> If you could go anywhere in the world, and money was no object, where would you go?(it's' nice to dream!)
> 
> I think mine would be an Alaska cruise.  DH says Jackson Hole, WY.  Interesting since we keep taking beach vacations!!!




My trip would either have to be, a DCL cruise to Alaska, or a trip to Hawaii, I've always wanted to go to both places, but haven't made it to either one.


----------



## Verandah Man

As of this morning, still no news if our offer has been accepted or not.....

I'll check back in later folks.........


----------



## Laxmom

OOOhhhh!  I hadn't thought of combining Alaska with Disney.  I guess I kind of gave that up when the new itineraries announced this year didn't include Alaska.  I just don't think they will go there until the new ships are here though.  Is that 2011 and 2012?  Anybody know?

Wow Vernadah Man.  That sure is taking a while.  I'm hoping today is your day!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines! 

Verandah Man, I hope you have some luck today.    The waiting gets old fast.. 

OK, my paperwork is supposed to be here today or tomorrow, we'll see how that goes... 

Hmmm, for todays question, there are soooo many places I want to go.  We travel to the Caribbean a lot to dive and I love every second I'm there.  Special favorites are Grand Cayman and Barbados.  I'd also like to dive the Maldives, the Red Sea, and Micronesia, I'd also just like to tour Europe and especially Italy.  We'll be waiting 'till the dollar comes back before we even consider that, though.

If you want to do an Alaskan Cruise ( haven't done Ak yet, but am beginning to plan it ) I'm pretty sure RCCL's Navagator of the Seas does Alaska and that is one fabulous ship.  We did it this winter and it was my favorite of all time cruise.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat and recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> OOOhhhh!  I hadn't thought of combining Alaska with Disney.  I guess I kind of gave that up when the new itineraries announced this year didn't include Alaska.  I just don't think they will go there until the new ships are here though.  Is that 2011 and 2012?  Anybody know?
> 
> Wow Vernadah Man.  That sure is taking a while.  I'm hoping today is your day!!!



Yeah, starting to feel a little uncomfortable since we haven't heard anything as of this morning. But, like my DW said, "If it's meant to be, it will happen." We'll just wait and see what happens.

OK, I've got to get ready to get out the door for work.


----------



## colonialtinker

Bob,
Just voted for your friend.  He had over 10,000 votes!  Looks like he's leaving the competition in the dust!  

I've always wanted to do a Alaskan Cruise since I saw an episode of the Love Boat.   Anyone else remember the show?


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

GoofyDad13 said:


> OK, heard back from Jaki today.  She said they sent out a number of closing packets out that passed ROFR on March 12th.  So we should expect something in about 12 days as we passed ROFR on the 24th.  Based on this looks like 3 weeks for estoppel, and she thinks we should be around the 24th to close.
> 
> I don''t know, I think HR hit the nail on the head, it goes in the black hole and when it comes out is anybody's guess.
> 
> disneymotherof3 can I get back on the waiting to close list?  It's all I got.
> 
> Good luck to all the newbies, and congrats to those that passed, it seems like ALOT of activitity on the ROFR front these days.
> 
> I think John is at 10,734 as of few minutes ago.



How does Jaki know when the packets will come. I asked Robert and Nancy and they said they have no way of knowing - just have to wait and see. It has been two weeks for me since I passed ROFR and I was told not to expect anything prior to April 15th - Long wait and I am so looking forward to booking.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Verandah Man said:


> As of this morning, still no news if our offer has been accepted or not.....
> 
> I'll check back in later folks.........



I sure hope you hear something today, that must be stressful too! We got lucky on that front. We offered and it was counter offered and we accepted and they accepted with in like an hour, maybe less.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

colonialtinker said:


> Bob,
> Just voted for your friend.  He had over 10,000 votes!  Looks like he's leaving the competition in the dust!
> 
> I've always wanted to do a Alaskan Cruise since I saw an episode of the Love Boat.   Anyone else remember the show?



Oh yes, I sure do. I use to watch it faithfully! 

Alaska sounds fun - I have always wanted to do the Hawaiian Cruise. I have never looked to see if Disney does that - it is just a place I have always wanted to go


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Boy, have I missed a lot these past few days. Welcome to all of the newbies and I hope your waits are short!!!!!  

We are still waiting for closing paperwork. Two weeks down in that wait not sure how many to go. I hope soon as I really want to book my trip


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> 
> OK, my paperwork is supposed to be here today or tomorrow, we'll see how that goes...




  HOPING YOU HEAR TODAY!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> If you want to do an Alaskan Cruise ( haven't done Ak yet, but am beginning to plan it ) I'm pretty sure RCCL's Navagator of the Seas does Alaska and that is one fabulous ship.  We did it this winter and it was my favorite of all time cruise.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat and recommend it to anyone.



That is good to know.  My DH's company is a select supplier for Princess.  We can get 2 for 1 on most cruises.  We haven't used  it yet and have only cruised with Carnaval and "The Mouse".  I'm kind of nervous to try anyone else and keep thinking I will wait until Disney goes to the great white north but I think I may have a long wait there.  I am considering other options.



Verandah Man said:


> Yeah, starting to feel a little uncomfortable since we haven't heard anything as of this morning. But, like my DW said, "If it's meant to be, it will happen." We'll just wait and see what happens.
> 
> Your DW sounds like my DH.  That is all I heard while we were waiting for the sellers.  Ironic thing is he was the one who kept checking in with the agent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colonialtinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to do a Alaskan Cruise since I saw an episode of the Love Boat.   Anyone else remember the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that show!!  I wanted to be a cruise director when I grew up!!
> 
> Sorry, my multi quote messed up.  Not sure what I did wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Good Morning all!!!
> 
> Hey, I got a question for today.  I am trying to figure out a graduation trip to celebrate my graduation next year.  I am trying to figure out where I might want to go. (already planning 2 Hilton Head trips!)  So, here is the question...
> 
> If you could go anywhere in the world, and money was no object, where would you go?(it's' nice to dream!)
> 
> I think mine would be an Alaska cruise.  DH says Jackson Hole, WY.  Interesting since we keep taking beach vacations!!!


I think I would like to do something like this, you said to anything right:

http://www.cunard.com/CruiseItinera...lanner&Active=&Sub=&OB=&Region=&ship=&shipID=

How many points do you think I'd need.


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, is that the price in dollars.....or pounds!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> OK, my paperwork is supposed to be here today or tomorrow, we'll see how that goes...



I tried posting this once but don't see it - so forgive me if it is a duplicate  

  HOPING YOU HEAR SOMETHING TODAY


----------



## tammymacb

Thanks so much!  I'd really like to have a member number on contract #1 before contract #2.

Susan, I've cruised with just about everyone but Princess.  So far, RCCL has been my hands down favorite.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Verandah Man said:


> My trip would either have to be, a DCL cruise to Alaska, or a trip to Hawaii, I've always wanted to go to both places, but haven't made it to either one.




Hopefully DCL will make it to Alaska someday.. and in another 5 years I will be sitting on the beach in Hawaii at DVC , I can not wait!! I have cruised Alaska on Princess it is very nice. I think I would do a Disney Adventure trip to Ireland if $$ was not an option.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sister, who never visits this thread anymore!


----------



## Metsoskil

Hi everyone, 

Haven't checked in for a while because it's soccer season for me (I coach a HS girls team).  Good luck to all the newbies.  BTW, don't know if anyone mentioned it yet, but our thread now has more posts than that "other" ROFR thread.  I guess they are the "other" thread now!  (in all seriousness, though, Donald does an awesome job over there, and it's invaluable for those looking to buy resale.  This is way more fun, though.)


----------



## Metsoskil

Pam, 

Did our old contract get through?  I didn't see you on the "Waiting" list on the other thread - I'm hoping it worked out for you.  I did a quick look here, but didn't see one way or the other.


----------



## tammymacb

Metsoskil said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Haven't checked in for a while because it's soccer season for me (I coach a HS girls team).  Good luck to all the newbies.  BTW, don't know if anyone mentioned it yet, but our thread now has more posts than that "other" ROFR thread.  I guess they are the "other" thread now!  (in all seriousness, though, Donald does an awesome job over there, and it's invaluable for those looking to buy resale.  This is way more fun, though.)



Donald's thread is invaluable with its knowledge.  I know I've studied it trying to figure out if I got a good deal on my points.

We all just come over here to flap our lips..


----------



## tammymacb

Speaking of "Good Deals"

I didn't even make an offer on the BCV contract.  Just agreed to full price.  I guessed that with '07 points and such a small contract, the seller wouldn't budge much and I didn't want anyone else to steal it...Not really sure if I got a "good deal" or not.  ( But I'm excited about BCV so I don't really care, either)


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, is that the price in dollars.....or pounds!


Hey, that works out to less than $220, per person, per day. A bargain when your independently wealthy like myself.


----------



## tammymacb

You and me both, brother!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, what DVCs are we dying to try?

I'll use BWV for December, because I absolutely love it.

I'll use BCV for a kids summer trip where we can use the pool.  ( I wouldn't use the extra points to stay there unless I could swim  ) 

I'm really excited about seeing the Savannah view at AKL just because I think it will be awesome

OKW...just 'cause it's so laid back.  I know I'll love it...


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Speaking of "Good Deals"
> 
> I didn't even make an offer on the BCV contract.  Just agreed to full price.  I guessed that with '07 points and such a small contract, the seller wouldn't budge much and I didn't want anyone else to steal it...Not really sure if I got a "good deal" or not.  ( But I'm excited about BCV so I don't really care, either)


I give you credit, to be juggling two of these nightmare fun packs at the same time, I wouldn't want to do it. I just want to get through the first one.


----------



## Metsoskil

tammymacb said:


> OK, what DVCs are we dying to try?



I really want to stay at VWL at Xmas time, and at AKV with a sav. view.  Going to WDW at Xmas time is what got me hooked in the first place, and I hear that WL is awesome.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> I think I would like to do something like this, you said to anything right:
> 
> http://www.cunard.com/CruiseItinera...lanner&Active=&Sub=&OB=&Region=&ship=&shipID=
> 
> How many points do you think I'd need.



I like the way you think!  That's an easy one; the %#@ that Minniekissedme says that I need to buy!!



dvcnewgirl said:


> Hopefully DCL will make it to Alaska someday.. and in another 5 years I will be sitting on the beach in Hawaii at DVC , I can not wait!! I have cruised Alaska on Princess it is very nice. I think I would do a Disney Adventure trip to Ireland if $$ was not an option.



I have been to the Marriott Ko Olina right where DVC is going to build.  It is really nice!!  Hawaii was a great trip but man was that a long plane trip! 

BTW, did you guys know there is a formal night on our Sept cruise?  I wondered since there is on the 7 nighters.  I had not posted on the cruise thread in forever so I checked in there this am.  So much for packing light...


----------



## tammymacb

I'll still be packing light.   

This girl isn't much of a dresser upper...( Though I will bring a black dress )


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> I give you credit, to be juggling two of these nightmare fun packs at the same time, I wouldn't want to do it. I just want to get through the first one.


----------



## Laxmom

I have stayed in Wilderness Lodge but never a DVC.  I am excited to try them all!!

I have been seeing a lot of availability on II with my Marriotts.  This am, I could have actually gotten a 2 bedroom immediately for this fall.  I am just not sure what I want to do with that week and I don't want another trip that close to the cruise since I am buying for 5 - w/2 cabins.

So let me see, first trip will be to HHI next March for DH and I.  The list of where to stay at the World would probably be; VWL, SSR and BWV although I hear BCV is great too.  VAK would be neat but, I have to admit, not my favorite theme.  We went there for dinner when we stayed at WL.  It was ok.  Maybe I would feel differently if I hadn't been staying at my fav Disney resort - WL.

Did you guys hear about the arrest at the Orlando Airport?


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> I'll still be packing light.
> 
> This girl isn't much of a dresser upper...( Though I will bring a black dress )


Me either.  My black dress is long enough that I won't need panty hose!! (I personally think they were invented by a man!!)

Oh comon' HR!  It must be kinda like having kids; what's one more!  (Which is why I only had 2, 7 years apart!!)


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Oh comon' HR!  It must be kinda like having kids; what's one more!  (Which is why I only had 2, 7 years apart!!)



Exactly, Tammy's having twins!


----------



## Laxmom

OK, another question.  Everyone keeps talking about their closing date.  Where are you finding this info?  The instructions that came with my contract state that it is clause 1.  When I go to clause 1, the only date I see is April 9.  Now, we all know that can't be!  So, I think it is a typo and should be May 9.  Is that what I am looking for on a closing date?


----------



## tammymacb

The only baby(ies) that show up at my house better be accompanied by 3 wise men on camels bearing gifts..
 

What arrest at the airport?


----------



## Laxmom

There was a man arrested last night boarding a flight for Jamaica after he acted weird.  He had bomb making materials in his luggage.


Here's a link;


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,344668,00.html


----------



## disneymotherof3

GoofyDad13 said:


> OK, heard back from Jaki today.  She said they sent out a number of closing packets out that passed ROFR on March 12th.  So we should expect something in about 12 days as we passed ROFR on the 24th.  Based on this looks like 3 weeks for estoppel, and she thinks we should be around the 24th to close.
> 
> I don''t know, I think HR hit the nail on the head, it goes in the black hole and when it comes out is anybody's guess.
> 
> disneymotherof3 can I get back on the waiting to close list?  It's all I got.



I didn't realize that you weren't on the list.  Sorry. 



*As of 4/02/08, those waiting to close:*


icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

GoofyDad13



*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all!  But estoppel is!!! *


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> OK, what DVCs are we dying to try?



I'm really only dying to try my home resort of BWV.  I bought in sight unseen and can't wait to try it out.

I know most people want to try out all of the DVC's but I honestly don't have a burning desire to do that.  I'm sure there will be times like my first trip home that I will have to take whatever is available but I purchased BWV because that is where I intend to stay whenever possible.

Now I just hope I love BWV as much in person as I do from the pictures and descriptions I have read.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> OK, another question.  Everyone keeps talking about their closing date.  Where are you finding this info?  The instructions that came with my contract state that it is clause 1.  When I go to clause 1, the only date I see is April 9.  Now, we all know that can't be!  So, I think it is a typo and should be May 9.  Is that what I am looking for on a closing date?


Nancy told me when she called me and said I passed ROFR.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> There was a man arrested last night boarding a flight for Jamaica after he acted weird.  He had bomb making materials in his luggage.
> 
> 
> Here's a link;
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,344668,00.html


This is not going to help with my fear of flying issue!


----------



## Laxmom

Oh, I think you will.  Honestly, I know they all have their own personalities but is there really a "bad" one?  I mean, it is Disney.  I say all because, frankly, I couldn't pick.  I have looked at every picture that I could find of DVC and they all look so nice.

I felt that way when we bought our firt Marriott, 7 years ago.  Now, I am working my way through them all, one by one! We still go to our HHI one every other summer, though.  We are thinking that if we don't want to go there twice every other year, we will use our points for one of the other DVCs.  We'll see.  I got to pass ROFR first!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I think I would like to do something like this, you said to anything right:
> 
> http://www.cunard.com/CruiseItinera...lanner&Active=&Sub=&OB=&Region=&ship=&shipID=
> 
> How many points do you think I'd need.



I don't know. Transferring to the QMII sounds like a lot of trouble. Couldn't the ship just sail up Mobile Bay and drop me off a few blocks from my house?


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, HR.

You're afraid to fly?  I still don't like it but I figure when it is my time, it won't matter where I am, it WILL happen.  Nothin' I can do about it.  I still find myself asking my DH is this noise or that noise is normal.  He flies about every week for his job.


----------



## Laxmom

Grandbuddy said:


> I don't know. Transferring to the QMII sounds like a lot of trouble. Couldn't the ship just sail up Mobile Bay and drop me off a few blocks from my house?


Oh, that's good!!!

Maybe...if money was no object.....I could charter the Magic or the Wonder for a month and just dock it at Castaway Cay?  Oh yeah!


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I give you credit, to be juggling two of these nightmare fun packs at the same time, I wouldn't want to do it. I just want to get through the first one.



Even though we only bought about 1/2 the # of points we want to end up with, I want to get closed on this one, before tackling the second. (So why do I check the listings at least twice every day?????)


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> I like the way you think!  That's an easy one; the %#@ that Minniekissedme says that I need to buy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to the Marriott Ko Olina right where DVC is going to build.  It is really nice!!  Hawaii was a great trip but man was that a long plane trip!
> 
> BTW, did you guys know there is a formal night on our Sept cruise?  I wondered since there is on the 7 nighters.  I had not posted on the cruise thread in forever so I checked in there this am.  So much for packing light...



My wife and I are pretty casual folks.


----------



## Laxmom

Grandbuddy said:


> Even though we only bought about 1/2 the # of points we want to end up with, I want to get closed on this one, before tackling the second. (So why do I check the listings at least twice every day?????)



I do too.  I think that is the first symptom of addonitis.  We are planning to add on at some point also. I'm glad to know that I am not the only one!!



Grandbuddy said:


> My wife and I are pretty casual folks.



Same here.  I rarely wear a dress; weddings and funerals.  I may do this one, though, since we haven't done a formal night on Disney.  So far, we have only done 4 nights on the Wonder.

Hey Metsokil!! How is your season going?


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> I do too.  I think that is the first symptom of addonitis.  We are planning to add on at some point also. I'm glad to know that I am not the only one!!



I would love to do a small add on at KTR when it opens.  Then I would be all set.



Laxmom said:


> Same here.  I rarely wear a dress; weddings and funerals.  I may do this one, though, since we haven't done a formal night on Disney.  So far, we have only done 4 nights on the Wonder.



I'm with you on the dresses.  Both of my DS's are getting married this year and I am in a panic trying to find a dress.  Everything I see either looks like something a teenager would wear or something my grandmother would have worn.    Do you think anybody would notice if I showed up in blue jeans at my DS's weddings?


----------



## minniekissedme

hi everyone...super, super busy which is good. I have an April Fool's horror story to share from yesterday but off to go sell a house. Hopefully I'll be able to check back on the day's activities sometime tonite! It's good to be able to pay the DVC.


----------



## the who #3

i passed rofr in 19 days but they say it could be up to 25 days before i get the paper work to send with my final payment for closing.  then it still takes a little while before deeds are recorded and you get on record at dvc.

i guess it is a lot of work to push all those papers and all that money!  and the fact that they are doing the same thing for all of us at the same time.   

evidently dvc is really selling good now.  i am glad i will have a lot of other people to help me keep my home buildings and grounds in good condition.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> I do too.  I think that is the first symptom of addonitis.  We are planning to add on at some point also. I'm glad to know that I am not the only one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  I rarely wear a dress; weddings and funerals.  I may do this one, though, since we haven't done a formal night on Disney.  So far, we have only done 4 nights on the Wonder.
> 
> Hey Metsokil!! How is your season going?



OK - first thing...how does this multi-quote thing work.

Second thing...if I can be patient and wait until after we close on the first contract (Lord willing - still have ROFR to get through), I will have a reason to stick around on this thread with a great group of folks, without feeling like a lurker.

Third thing...in looking at some of the listings on the GMaC site, I see some really low "per point" prices. How would these get through ROFR???


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> I have an April Fool's horror story to share from yesterday but off to go sell a house.



Man, you've got to get your priorities straight!


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> hi everyone...super, super busy which is good. I have an April Fool's horror story to share from yesterday but off to go sell a house. Hopefully I'll be able to check back on the day's activities sometime tonite! It's good to be able to pay the DVC.



Looking forward to it!! Sell, sell, sell!!



Grandbuddy said:


> OK - first thing...how does this multi-quote thing work.
> 
> I put the multi quote directions on the other ROFR thread for you but the last step is to hit the quote button.  So here it is, hit the middle button on the right of the posting you want to highlight; it turns orange.  On the last one, after doing that, hit the quote button.  Ta Da!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second thing...if I can be patient and wait until after we close on the first contract (Lord willing - still have ROFR to get through), I will have a reason to stick around on this thread with a great group of folks, without feeling like a lurker.
> 
> Me too!  I am hoping to wait until our Disney cruise to add on.  The closing costs for HHI resale are almost twice what the Orlando properties are.  You have to have an attorney in S. Carolina.  So there is actually not much price difference through Disney in price per point when you break it down.
> 
> Third thing...in looking at some of the listings on the GMaC site, I see some really low "per point" prices. How would these get through ROFR???



GMAC charges a $195 admin fee on top of price per point.  I have heard that Disney has to pay that if they ROFR also.  That takes our price per point up to almost $72 PP if that is the case.  They are also the resale outlet that Disney recommends to DVCers who go to Disney to sell.  GMAC paid for that priveledge so what their contract says is anyones guess.

I try to tell you how to do it and then I hit the wrong button!  Sorry about that but I think you  get the gist.


----------



## Grandbuddy

You are truly a kind and patient person, Susan.

Thanks


----------



## Laxmom

Grandbuddy said:


> You are truly a kind and patient person, Susan.
> 
> Thanks


Not when it comes to ROFR!!!!  Just ask DH!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Thanks, HR.
> 
> You're afraid to fly?  I still don't like it but I figure when it is my time, it won't matter where I am, it WILL happen.  Nothin' I can do about it.  I still find myself asking my DH is this noise or that noise is normal.  He flies about every week for his job.


What if it's the pilots time?


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> What if it's the pilots time?


Then he cuts himself shaving!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay I have a good one - on the one ROFR thread I have the mulit quote button, on this thread, I do not - what is up with that?


----------



## Laxmom

That's weird.

Hey HR, how much time until your trip now?


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Hey HR, how much time until your trip now?



But DW, Dme, and at least one DGS are heading to Pop 4/14 - twelve days away (and I still won't be a DVC owner)!


----------



## Laxmom

I'm jealous.  So far, I can't even get anyone in my family to go the WDW when we are in Orlando before our cruise!  We canceled our trip to Gatlinburg for June so as of now, no trips planned before Sept.  Man that is a long wait!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Grandbuddy said:


> OK - first thing...how does this multi-quote thing work.



You have to be logged in to use multi-quote.  The button for muti-quote is just to the right of the quote button on each posting and has a quotation mark on it.  The button only shows up if you are already logged in.

Just click on the little button with the quotation mark on each posting you would like to quote and then hit the reply button on the bottom of the page.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> That's weird.
> 
> Hey HR, how much time until your trip now?


Funny you should ask, there is a very nice woman who works right down the hall and she owns at SSR I think 210 points. They decided to skip going in 2008 and bank so they can have a super trip in 2009. So I have been wandering over there every morning and announcing the count down time which is driving her nuts because she banked all her points and can't go this year. I, being a bit of a sadist take great delight in doing this. She keeps threatening to stow away in my car. So as of right now it is: "T" minus 15 days 17 hours 44 minutes and 27 seconds until take off!!! Next week we will start the single digit dance!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> Funny you should ask, there is a very nice woman who works right down the hall and she owns at SSR I think 210 points. They decided to skip going in 2008 and bank so they can have a super trip in 2009. So I have been wandering over there every morning and announcing the count down time which is driving her nuts because she banked all her points and can't go this year. I, being a bit of a sadist take great delight in doing this. She keeps threatening to stow away in my car. So as of right now it is: "T" minus 15 days 17 hours 44 minutes and 27 seconds until take off!!! Next week we will start the single digit dance!



Will you packing a laptop to check in with us while you are there and making us all jealous?


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> Will you packing a laptop to check in with us while you are there and making us all jealous?


O.K. listen, I love each and every one of you with all my heart but I work in "I.T." here at your friendly neighborhood house of corrections and the last thing I want to do is see razor wire or a computer while I'm in my happy place, I would however like to do a trip report thingy. I have never done one yet but I just may have to for my ROFR peeps! I have to go and check out the Trip Report Thread and see how they do this. Any pointers?


----------



## Verandah Man

Just got home for lunch, and still no word on the offer we made, it's been almost 48 hours now...........


----------



## Laxmom

Verandah Man said:


> Just got home for lunch, and still no word on the offer we made, it's been almost 48 hours now...........


Vman, have you called your agent?  I think a little check in would be in order at this point.  It shouldn't take this long unless they can't be reached, which would be nice to know.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Vman, have you called your agent?  I think a little check in would be in order at this point.  It shouldn't take this long unless they can't be reached, which would be nice to know.





Yep, just left a voice mail message a few moments ago.......


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> Just got home for lunch, and still no word on the offer we made, it's been almost 48 hours now...........


I agree with Laxmom, you should call. I think it took about two hours for my "agent" to get back to me with word. Not to freak you out but if the sellers are taking this long to do this part, they may give you headaches throughout the whole process.


----------



## Verandah Man

My agent just called and told me she did get a voice mail message from the seller this morning letting my agent know she would be home after 12pm today. My agent said she is going to try and reach the seller in a few minutes, then will let me know if she was able to get in touch with her. 

I told my agent I would be home until 12:30 then after that, I can be reached on my cell phone.


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> I agree with Laxmom, you should call. I think it took about two hours for my "agent" to get back to me with word. Not to freak you out but if the sellers are taking this long to do this part, they may give you headaches throughout the whole process.




My agent did say it seems thay have been playing phone tag, which I know happens, because it happens here a lot at our house..............


----------



## Verandah Man

Well, we should have our contract by the end of the day, the seller counter offered our bid and we accepted the counter offer at $78.00 @ point. The original price was $81.00 @ point, we first offered $75.00 and I told our agent if the seller came down to $78.00 @ point to go ahead with the deal.

Now the "fun" and "waiting game" begins!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Hi ALL
Just a few comments to add:

Travel Any where?? For our honeymoon (8 years ago) We went on a Princess 12 day Cruise Mediterranean trip.  It started in Turkey, went to Greece, Italy (Venice plus 2 other Italy ports), Monaco, ended in Spain and then we did an extension trip to Switzerland for 5 days. It was an amazing trip...would definitly reccomend it.

Our boat was the Grand Princess "Love Boat"...so when we left the port it was playing...you guessed it... the theme from Love Boat!  We have also gone on Celebrity...I think their food was the best, but not as much to do on the boat. Much smaller boat, but an amazing two story open dining room with live music.  

Reguarding Gmac resales low prices...  we have our offer in ROFR..using GMAC for BCV.  The listing was for $83 a  point, and we actually upped the offer, we did not think the lower would go through, so I asked the GMAC people what has been going through out of their office and they said $84 has been.... I have not seen that on the boards much, so I was curious.... we will see... I will let you all know if ours goes through!!

A little added INFO...


----------



## Laxmom

Yeah!!  Alright Verandaman!!  Welcome to pergatory aka ROFR!!!! 

I am beginning to think that ROFR is not so bad.  I think the real fun comes when you are waiting for closing docs!  I guess it depends on where you're at.

Yea, I don't think there is much wiggle room on some of their prices.  We actually offered $65 pp and it was accepted for our HHI week but upon further thought, we upped it to $68.  My gut just told me that Disney would never ok the $65.  Right or wrong, I will never know but I didn't wan't to risk being our first ROFR on this thread.  We have a streak going that I sure don't want to break.  Don't care if someone else does, just don't want to be that person!  After having a Marriott bought back last month, I have been there, done that.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Vman, have you called your agent?  I think a little check in would be in order at this point.  It shouldn't take this long unless they can't be reached, which would be nice to know.



I agree - I had my return call and all was said in done with in the hour - and it was evening. Then both the seller and I turned the paper work around and I went to ROFR the next day. I hope they get this done for you  
What resale company are you working with?


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Vman, have you called your agent?  I think a little check in would be in order at this point.  It shouldn't take this long unless they can't be reached, which would be nice to know.





Verandah Man said:


> Well, we should have our contract by the end of the day, the seller counter offered our bid and we accepted the counter offer at $78.00 @ point. The original price was $81.00 @ point, we first offered $75.00 and I told our agent if the seller came down to $78.00 @ point to go ahead with the deal.
> 
> Now the "fun" and "waiting game" begins!!!



CONGRATS!!!! I should have read down a bit further before I posted


----------



## tammymacb

Verandah Man, Congrats on your contract going in!   

I called the closing company to see if my check and contract arrived yesterday.  ( I sent it express and it was supposed to be there by noon on 4/1 ) Guess what?  It didn't arrive!   My luck seems to continue with everything being at least a day late.  However, it did arrive today ( they called me back ) which was a good thing as today was the day my contract specified that they needed the check or the contract would be back up for grabs.  

Haven't heard if the seller has returned paperwork yet, but I'm in less of a hurry with this one as I'm really hoping the other contract closes..


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Updated list 4/2/08: *

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## icouldlivethere

Verandah Man said:


> Well, we should have our contract by the end of the day, the seller counter offered our bid and we accepted the counter offer at $78.00 @ point. The original price was $81.00 @ point, we first offered $75.00 and I told our agent if the seller came down to $78.00 @ point to go ahead with the deal.
> 
> Now the "fun" and "waiting game" begins!!!



Congratulations!!  It sounds like you got a good deal!



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> Reguarding Gmac resales low prices...  we have our offer in ROFR..using GMAC for BCV.  The listing was for $83 a  point, and we actually upped the offer, we did not think the lower would go through, so I asked the GMAC people what has been going through out of their office and they said $84 has been.... I have not seen that on the boards much, so I was curious.... we will see... I will let you all know if ours goes through!!
> 
> A little added INFO...



WOW!  It sounds like the contracts at GMAC are going for lower prices.  That's interesting that their office told you that contracts have been going through at $84.  I would not have guessed that based on the asking price for  BCV contracts at TTS.  That's good information to know.

I was just looking at BCV contracts on TTS and was surprised to see that they only currently have 2 BCV contracts that don't have a sale pending on them.  I keep up with the TTS listings even though I have no intentions of adding on right now and have noticed that BCV contracts have been really hot sellers recently.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Thanks - i now see the multi quote button. I was signing in after I clicked quote - makes sense now  

Question - to those of you waiting to close or recently closed - how often did you email your broker or the closing store just to get a status update?


----------



## tammymacb

I've called or emailed about once a week.  

In the beginning I was very patient..now, not so much.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I've called or emailed about once a week.
> 
> In the beginning I was very patient..now, not so much.


Tammy, do you call Nancy or your agent from TTS?


----------



## tammymacb

I've called both.

I've also emailed both.  So far, it's made no difference.  I hear "nothing we can do without an estoppel from Disney", of course last night Jason said I'd get the paperwork today or tomorrow.

So far, today, no dice..


----------



## disneymotherof3

Get this......I just got another e-mail from someone at TTS that I closed.  It said that I closed this week and that I should be in the Disney system on April 11th.  Ummmmm.....I'm already in the system with my membership #, club ID and activation code.  I'm really starting to think that no one communicates over there.


----------



## tammymacb

I looked for an emoticon that is thwapping it's forehead.  No dice.

I kinda feel the same way.  I emailed my salesman yesterday and when I got no response I called the store.  Robert wasn't there so I spoke to Jason.  

I asked if Disney had a timeframe they had to get estoppels back by. 

Me" OK, so now my dates are changed from April 9th or before to *OR within 30 days of Disney returning the estoppel.  * Does Disney have a time that they have to get it back to me?  Can they like, send it in August and I have no recourse?   

Jason"They don't have a time they have to get it back, but it will be here Wednesday or Thursday" BLAH BLAH blah..

I then ( today ) received an email back from Robert saying that Disney had to have the estoppel back within 3-5 weeks of passing ROFR.  

I passed March 5th.  

I do feel like there are some communication issues going on over there right now.  I was told this was the busiest year ever for Disney resale, but quite frankly, if you're busy, get help.  Because I'm getting more frustrated by the moment and I'm getting different answers every day.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I believe there are three reasons people like you and I are getting all these different stories. #1 - They have already have the sale made so they stopped caring as much. #2 - They probably are very busy and under staffed, one hand doesn't know what the other is doing. #3 I am starting to honestly believe that when you don't buy directly through Disney the mouse gets mad and although they are most likely not delaying things on purpose they are probably not exactly in a big rush to get this done. 
 
 I think if I don't hear anything within the next ten days I am going to call TTS and or Nancy and ask for a contact person associated with Disney and the estoppel process. TTS or Nancy has to have a contact over there or else how would they find out when you get through. I bet that would get the ball rolling if you start calling "The DVC Estoppel" office. If they don't want people calling over there it may light a fire under their **&^* to make a call or two. Tammy, your looking to book in June everyday that passes hurts you, maybe you should try this approach? Just a thought.


----------



## Grandbuddy

I haven't had time to get frustrated, yet, as I'm not even a week into the ROFR process (until tomorrow). Hope they get to work on whatever is causing the logjam, since I'm in line behind all of you!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, working my way back to a happy place!  

I really, really, really hope that tomorrow I'll get the paperwork.  I absolutely refuse to pay to stay at POR ( or another mod ) in June since I just sent so much money to Disney.  I just keep telling myself, if it's meant to be, it will happen.  I'm really glad I borrowed points from my sister for the May ressie or that would be completely out of the question..( Did I mention that I got my waitlisted BWV!  )

I think the worst part is that they gave me the date of April 9th, something to focus on as the end point...and then .....................................nothing.  

 My BCV contract says I'll close on or before May 9th...Can you guess who won't be holding their breath?


----------



## icouldlivethere

I agree that the right hand doesn't seem to know what the left hand is doing over there.  The only phone call I have ever received from TTS is when they called to let me know that the seller had accepted my offer.  I had a sales person that I had contacted by email a couple of times and she wasn't in when I called to place my offer.  The sales person I talked to when I placed my offer ensured me that the salesperson I had briefly been in email contact with would get credit for the sale.  I went ahead and placed the offer and the salesman had called me back within the hour to say my offer had been accepted.

I contacted the salesperson I had been in brief email contact with by email to explain that I had been assured by the other salesperson she would get credit for the sale and she emailed me back to say that they all work together over there.  I called her briefly after getting my paperwork to ask if it was really necessary for me to send my deposit by express mail and she told me no.  That is the only phone contact I ever had with her.

I must admit that I was very disappointed that my salesperson never called to congratulate me when we passed ROFR.  I only found out through receiving an email from some other person I don't even know who she was.

I don't know what is going on over there but if you go on the DVC-planning board and look at the first sticky thread about Gift Baskets on the top of the page you will see that the owner of the company's wife is very, very ill.  That may have something to do with it.  I don't know.

I emailed Nancy yesterday from the closing company and told her my closing documents and cashiers check were sent out by Priority Mail on Saturday and were supposed to arrive yesterday and could she please look them over and make sure everything is in order.  She did email me back to say she didn't have them yet but she would look them over when she got them and email me back.  In looking at the USPS website I can see that they arrived and were signed for at 11:24 am on Monday but I still haven't heard back from Nancy yet.  So the Post Office got them there a day earlier than they promised but still no contact from Nancy.


----------



## Laxmom

I am so sorry that you guys are having a rough go with this part of the process.  It does not bode well for any of us behind you.

Do you think it would help to go up the chain a bit at TTS?  Not to the top because he has enough to deal with but there has to be someone there with answers or at least can get you some.  If you could just get the same naswer from two people it would be helpful.  Has the agent checked with Disney yet to make sure they indeed do have the paperwork and haven't lost it?  Remember my Marriott experience?


----------



## tammymacb

Shot with DC500 at 2007-08-20

A happy place..


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> I am so sorry that you guys are having a rough go with this part of the process.  It does not bode well for any of us behind you.
> 
> Do you think it would help to go up the chain a bit at TTS?  Not to the top because he has enough to deal with but there has to be someone there with answers or at least can get you some.  If you could just get the same naswer from two people it would be helpful.  Has the agent checked with Disney yet to make sure they indeed do have the paperwork and haven't lost it?  Remember my Marriott experience?



Supposedly they have spoken to Disney and I'm in the next batch coming in...


----------



## Laxmom

Tammy, did you buy through 2 different agencies on your two contracts?


----------



## icouldlivethere

I just emailed Nancy again to ask her again if she had received my paperwork yet and she emailed me back to say that she had both my paperwork and the sellers paperwork and we are still scheduled to close April 21st which is reassuring.


----------



## tammymacb

My really happy place!


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> Tammy, did you buy through 2 different agencies on your two contracts?



Yes, one through TTS ( BWV ) and the other through ********.


----------



## tammymacb

Wow...amazing!  Starred it right out....Yes, the other from the same person you sent me the email from..


----------



## Laxmom

I like both your happy places.  Don't like Floatsam or Jetsom there in the second one though. 

HR, did you go thru TTS also?

It will be interesting to see how the two experiences compare in the end on both of your contracts, Tammy.  If the latter one goes smoother.......well, then we have an idea of where the problem was.

Remember, earlier someone discovered if you misspelled her name, it would post.


----------



## Laxmom

Not to change the subject but...Tammy, do you have an underwater camera?  We do enough snorkeling that I would like to look into one but don't want to buy a housing for my Nikon D50.


----------



## tammymacb

Those were taken with a Sealife, which has recently been upgraded to about a million dollar olympus with the ikelite housing and ikelite external flashes.

The new rig cost as much as the BCV add on and weighs about 50 pounds.  Can't wait to see how well DH dives with it...


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Yes, one through TTS ( BWV ) and the other through ********.


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Yes, one through TTS ( BWV ) and the other through ********.



For those of us who are not in the know.    Is there a way for you to let us know what the **'s represent?  

I too am very interested in seeing how your two experiences compare.


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> Not to change the subject but...Tammy, do you have an underwater camera?  We do enough snorkeling that I would like to look into one but don't want to buy a housing for my Nikon D50.



Either Olympus or Nikon makes a good land camera that's waterproof to 10 feet.  It would be a great little camera for someone who doesn't dive but wants a decent camera for both on land and underwater pictures.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> HR, did you go thru TTS also?




Yes I went through TTS also, the thing I find most confusing is why there is such a large difference in the time frames of these contracts that are all similar in size , date and cost.


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> Those were taken with a Sealife, which has recently been upgraded to about a million dollar olympus with the ikelite housing and ikelite external flashes.
> 
> The new rig cost as much as the BCV add on and weighs about 50 pounds.  Can't wait to see how well DH dives with it...


Well, it takes great pictures.  I want an underwater camera but I want digital.  I'm going to keep up my search and give it to my DH for his birthday.  He loves taking pictures of any kind but especially underwater.  That way, we will have it for our cruise!


----------



## Laxmom

icouldlivethere said:


> For those of us who are not in the know.    Is there a way for you to let us know what the **'s represent?
> 
> I too am very interested in seeing how your two experiences compare.


See if this works.  Tammy bought from Shawntel (spelled wrong of course)

Ha! It worked.  She used to work for TTS and left and started her own business, from what I have read.

That is interesting, HR.  I hadn't noticed that part of the equasion.


----------



## tammymacb

My husband wants an SLR for his birthday or Christmas.  All I know is I'm not paying to rig it for diving...I've spent enough on that to last a lifetime ( and my ikelite is supposed to )


----------



## tammymacb

I was pretty open to any resaler with a good contract.  That came along and was perfect ( except I had to decide between OKW and BCV, two contracts with my UY came along in the same day ).


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> My husband wants an SLR for his birthday or Christmas.  All I know is I'm not paying to rig it for diving...I've spent enough on that to last a lifetime ( and my ikelite is supposed to )


Check out the Nikon.  I am really happy with it even though I have been a faithful Canon owner since HS.  It takes fantastic pictures.  We bought it to take lacrosse shots of DS, of course.

All along I have been thinking the issue was with Disney but maybe it is something with TTS.  At this point, who knows, but it will be interesting to see if people who purchased elsewhere have the same issue.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> See if this works.  Tammy bought from Shawntel (spelled wrong of course)
> 
> Ha! It worked.  She used to work for TTS and left and started her own business, from what I have read.
> 
> That is interesting, HR.  I hadn't noticed that part of the equasion.



Thanks Laxmom and Tammy for the PM.  I see who you're talking about now.  I'm looking forward to hearing how your experiences are different with her.  Please let us all know how she informs you about passing ROFR.  (Because we know you will pass ).  I'm most interested in knowing if the communication lines are better over there.  I sometimes feel like I'm being treated like an annoying little gnat where I'm at.


----------



## Laxmom

icouldlivethere said:


> Thanks Laxmom and Tammy for the PM.  I see who you're talking about now.  I'm looking forward to hearing how your experiences are different with her.  Please let us all know how she informs you about passing ROFR.  (Because we know you will pass ).  I'm most interested in knowing if the communication lines are better over there.  I sometimes feel like I'm being treated like an annoying little gnat where I'm at.


Hey, icouldlivethere, where in Michigan are you?  We have family and friends up there.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> Hey, icouldlivethere, where in Michigan are you?  We have family and friends up there.



We currently live in Byron Center which is just south of Grand Rapids but we have also lived in Flushing which is just west of Flint and Woodhaven which is just south of Detroit.


----------



## tink6137130

I received my closing documents via email yesterday...faxed back today and wired the money to the title company. I passed ROFR on 3-10. My resale is with Jaki & **** (they found the contract I wanted through a co-broker GMAC). Now wondering how long it will be before I can make a reservation.


----------



## Laxmom

icouldlivethere said:


> We currently live in Byron Center which is just south of Grand Rapids but we have also lived in Flushing which is just west of Flint and Woodhaven which is just south of Detroit.



My best friend from HS lives in Portage.  We are heading up to Saugatuk (sp?).  I know both are south of you.  We have family north of Detroit so I know where Woodhaven is.  Is it spring there yet?  Didn't you guys just get a fair amount of snow last week?




tink6137130 said:


> I received my closing documents via email yesterday...faxed back today and wired the money to the title company. I passed ROFR on 3-10. My resale is with Jaki & **** (they found the contract I wanted through a co-broker GMAC). Now wondering how long it will be before I can make a reservation.



Congrats!!  That is great news!! One more step done!!  So 3 weeks.  When are you supposed to close!!


----------



## tammymacb

tink6137130 said:


> I received my closing documents via email yesterday...faxed back today and wired the money to the title company. I passed ROFR on 3-10. My resale is with Jaki & **** (they found the contract I wanted through a co-broker GMAC). Now wondering how long it will be before I can make a reservation.




Congrats!  Hopefully you'll be in the system soon.


----------



## tink6137130

Laxmom said:


> Congrats!!  That is great news!! One more step done!!  So 3 weeks.  When are you supposed to close!!



Thank you! On the contract is has a "settlement date" of 4-14-08


----------



## tammymacb

OK...just called Nancy again...

She's calling Disney for me.


----------



## Laxmom

OOHHH!  Good luck Tammy!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Thanks- she *still * doesn't have the paperwork, but she said she'd call Disney to see when she could expect it.


----------



## Laxmom

I'm sad. I have one of our TS weeks sitting out there with II that I have to use or lose by July 09.  I just found a 1 bedroom at OKW in July and I can't get DH to bite.  As of now, we have no vacation planned.  He thinks our Sept cruise is enough.  I don't!!


----------



## tammymacb

Have you looked at my planned trips between now and September?  Compared to me, you're trip low maintenance!


----------



## Verandah Man

I just printed off our contract and will be getting them out in the mail first thing tomorrow morning with our deposit......... 

I see I have a few more pages to catch up on, I'll read them after DW and I sign the papers and I write out the deposit check of course..........


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK...just called Nancy again...
> 
> She's calling Disney for me.



Please let us know what she has to say.


----------



## AinW

We started the process about 2 weeks ago and went to ROFR this week (170 points BCV) - fingers crossed but not expecting any problems.  We don't plan to use the points until fall 2009 but our travel plans frequently change (to add more trips; fortunately we rarely have to drop planned ones).  We're new to DVC but generally go to DL at least once a year (we're west coasters).  Somehow we still manage to get to FL at least every 2-3 years.

Wish us luck!!!

Alice [waiting to be] in Wonderland


----------



## Laxmom

I am going to tell him that!!!  Ok.  He's still not buying it.


----------



## disneymotherof3

AinW said:


> We started the process about 2 weeks ago and went to ROFR this week (170 points BCV) - fingers crossed but not expecting any problems.  We don't plan to use the points until fall 2009 but our travel plans frequently change (to add more trips; fortunately we rarely have to drop planned ones).  We're new to DVC but generally go to DL at least once a year (we're west coasters).  Somehow we still manage to get to FL at least every 2-3 years.
> 
> Wish us luck!!!
> 
> Alice [waiting to be] in Wonderland



  and good luck with your contract!


----------



## Laxmom

Verandah Man said:


> I just printed off our contract and will be getting them out in the mail first thing tomorrow morning with our deposit.........
> 
> I see I have a few more pages to catch up on, I'll read them after DW and I sign the papers and I write out the deposit check of course..........



I am so excited for you!!  That is so awesome!! They sure were quick with those papers!!!  Mine took 24 hours.




AinW said:


> We started the process about 2 weeks ago and went to ROFR this week (170 points BCV) - fingers crossed but not expecting any problems.  We don't plan to use the points until fall 2009 but our travel plans frequently change (to add more trips; fortunately we rarely have to drop planned ones).  We're new to DVC but generally go to DL at least once a year (we're west coasters).  Somehow we still manage to get to FL at least every 2-3 years.
> 
> Wish us luck!!!
> 
> Alice [waiting to be] in Wonderland



Good luck and I love your name!!  I wish my DH believed that travel plans could change!


----------



## tammymacb

Alice, Congrats and Good Luck.  I'm waiting on ROFR for a small BCV contract myself!  

OK, Nancy talked to the "finance manager" for DVC and she says she should have my paperwork by sometime tomorrow afternoon.  She says I'll get my contract tomorrow or Friday.  I do feel better because at least I know "someone talked to someone" so we'll see.  Nancy also said she's going to call the sellers and tell them to watch for the contract in their email so they'll hopefully get their paperwork out quickly.  I am soooooo ready for this to be closed...then I only have BCV left to go..


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> Alice, Congrats and Good Luck.  I'm waiting on ROFR for a small BCV contract myself!
> 
> OK, Nancy talked to the "finance manager" for DVC and she says she should have my paperwork by sometime tomorrow afternoon.  She says I'll get my contract tomorrow or Friday.  I do feel better because at least I know "someone talked to someone" so we'll see.  Nancy also said she's going to call the sellers and tell them to watch for the contract in their email so they'll hopefully get their paperwork out quickly.  I am soooooo ready for this to be closed...then I only have BCV left to go..


Good news, Tammy!!  Finally you have an answer from the Mouses mouth!

DH wants to go out to dinner tonite for our 25th wedding anniversary tomorrow.  I told him we already went out to dinner for our anniversary when we did our cruise to celebrate (couldn't get away this time of year)last Sept.  We went to Palo.  We can't go twice in one year.  (I'm just using his logic!)  He is such an old fuddy duddy!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Alice, Congrats and Good Luck.  I'm waiting on ROFR for a small BCV contract myself!
> 
> OK, Nancy talked to the "finance manager" for DVC and she says she should have my paperwork by sometime tomorrow afternoon.  She says I'll get my contract tomorrow or Friday.  I do feel better because at least I know "someone talked to someone" so we'll see.  Nancy also said she's going to call the sellers and tell them to watch for the contract in their email so they'll hopefully get their paperwork out quickly.  I am soooooo ready for this to be closed...then I only have BCV left to go..



Finally some answers!  Hopefully you'll have your closing documents soon!


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Updated list 4/2/08: *

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> My best friend from HS lives in Portage.  We are heading up to Saugatuk (sp?).  I know both are south of you.  We have family north of Detroit so I know where Woodhaven is.  Is it spring there yet?  Didn't you guys just get a fair amount of snow last week?
> 
> Yes, Portage is south of us down by Kalamazoo and Saugatuck is just southwest of us over on Lake Michigan.  Saugatuck is real artsy and a real summer destination.



Yes, it is spring here and my tulips are just starting to pop up.  We had the second highest snowfall on record this winter with over 107".  Don't rub it in.  We get quite a bit of lake effect snow here but not is bad as on the shoreline.



tammymacb said:


> OK...just called Nancy again...
> 
> She's calling Disney for me.



I sure hope you get some good news!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Alice, Congrats and Good Luck.  I'm waiting on ROFR for a small BCV contract myself!
> 
> OK, Nancy talked to the "finance manager" for DVC and she says she should have my paperwork by sometime tomorrow afternoon.  She says I'll get my contract tomorrow or Friday.  I do feel better because at least I know "someone talked to someone" so we'll see.  Nancy also said she's going to call the sellers and tell them to watch for the contract in their email so they'll hopefully get their paperwork out quickly.  I am soooooo ready for this to be closed...then I only have BCV left to go..


Well, that's good at least now you have somewhat of an idea of what's going on. I really hope this all wraps up quickly for you! Now when you talked to Nancy, you didn't happen to mention my contract did you?


----------



## icouldlivethere

Oops part of my response ended up in your quote.


----------



## icouldlivethere

tink6137130 said:


> I received my closing documents via email yesterday...faxed back today and wired the money to the title company. I passed ROFR on 3-10. My resale is with Jaki & **** (they found the contract I wanted through a co-broker GMAC). Now wondering how long it will be before I can make a reservation.



Congratulations!!  Just for comparison purposes I would love to know how the communication process is over there.  How were you informed that you passed ROFR.  Did Jaki & **** call you or email you?  I'm taking notes for future reference in case I decide to do this all again someday.


----------



## icouldlivethere

AinW said:


> We started the process about 2 weeks ago and went to ROFR this week (170 points BCV) - fingers crossed but not expecting any problems.  We don't plan to use the points until fall 2009 but our travel plans frequently change (to add more trips; fortunately we rarely have to drop planned ones).  We're new to DVC but generally go to DL at least once a year (we're west coasters).  Somehow we still manage to get to FL at least every 2-3 years.
> 
> Wish us luck!!!
> 
> Alice [waiting to be] in Wonderland



Good luck!!  Which resale company did you go with?


----------



## HolidayRoad

I'm really upset about this whole estoppel thing today. I mean really how does Tammy and Cheryl do this whole thing pretty much at the same time and have completely different time lines? Then I go in granted I didn't pass for a little while after them but still I'm given a closing date of April 18th and then I find out it's really going to be a month later and nobody bothered to call me and I still don't know why. The more I read on the other threads this will effect my Vacation plans for next year as this puts me under the eleven month window and I go during a pretty busy time. I'm letting estoppel ruin my day! I think there is only one thing to do. I have to go and listen to my Wishes CD and maybe pop in my WDW Vacation planner DVD and try to think happy thoughts. I'll be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, I sure hope you close well before May.  Hopefully things will start moving through a little better ( maybe Easter clogged them up?  ) and you will hear the same thing I did..

"Your closing should only be impacted by a couple days.."


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm really upset about this whole estoppel thing today. I mean really how does Tammy and Cheryl do this whole thing pretty much at the same time and have completely different time lines? Then I go in granted I didn't pass for a little while after them but still I'm given a closing date of April 18th and then I find out it's really going to be a month later and nobody bothered to call me and I still don't know why. The more I read on the other threads this will effect my Vacation plans for next year as this puts me under the eleven month window and I go during a pretty busy time. I'm letting estoppel ruin my day! I think there is only one thing to do. I have to go and listen to my Wishes CD and maybe pop in my WDW Vacation planner DVD and try to think happy thoughts. I'll be back in a couple of hours.



Hoping dreams will start coming true quickly, especially for those who are experiencing what appear to be senseless delays.


----------



## Laxmom

Anybody notice.....es-STOP-el!  Pretty much says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## Grandbuddy

Today's posts started on page 78, and it's just after 4:30, CDT!

So, I have no idea why the little bar thingy at the top of this post says 4:20.


----------



## tammymacb

We talk a lot, don't we..


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> OK, working my way back to a happy place!
> 
> My BCV contract says I'll close on or before May 9th...Can you guess who won't be holding their breath?




My contract states I should have closing, on or before, May 14, 2008. Doesn't matter though as we don't have any plans in the works for when we will be using them. We're thinking, maybe in the fall..... 

Everything is ready to be taken to the post office first thing tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Whoo Hoo!  I hope your ROFR goes smoothly..


----------



## sbittner

I have a question for the group. My papers were submitted on 3/20 to Disney by TTS. I still have not heard anything regarding ROFR, should I be concerned? Maybe I am just stressing myself out over nothing.


----------



## tammymacb

I wouldn't worry yet.  It can take up to a month, but most of us waited at least 2 weeks.  I'd call TTS the middle of next week if you don't hear anything.  

Good Luck.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> I am so excited for you!!  That is so awesome!! They sure were quick with those papers!!!  Mine took 24 hours.




Are you ready for this, it hit me a little bit ago..........today my grandmother would have been 92(she passed in 1995), anyhow, my grandmother is the person who took me to see my first Disney movie "Mary Poppins" in Philadelphia in 1964 (I was 9 years old). My grandmother was also the person who took me to WDW for the first time. 

*Thanks Gram* for watching out for me today!!!  I just got *MOUSEBUMPS* thinking about that!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Anybody notice.....es-STOP-el!  Pretty much says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## Metsoskil

Laxmom said:


> Hey Metsokil!! How is your season going?



So far, so good.  We haven't really gotten into the league schedule yet.  Next week will give us a pretty good indication of where we are.  Check out our site:  www.eteamz.com/wallenpaupack .  The team we played last Friday down in Lancaster County was one of the better teams in the state last year (and has a pretty decent lacrosse team from what I hear, which I know interests you).  Lancaster Country Day School - their campus looks like a small college.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Tammy bought from Shawntel (spelled wrong of course)




I did likewise...........


----------



## mommacat56

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.  Just got home from work and had to catch up on 20 pages of postings!  OMG, this is one chatty group  Love it though.  Welcome to all those entering the dreaded realm of ROFR  and best of luck.  And for those waiting and waiting and waiting for closing paperwork, be patient and think of that endless, bureaucratic line at the end of Beetlejuice.  It's not that bad, is it?  It sure feels like it sometimes.  Where's the guy with the shrunken head?  He's the "poor sap" in front of Tammy!


----------



## tammymacb




----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Good news, Tammy!!  Finally you have an answer from the Mouses mouth!
> 
> DH wants to go out to dinner tonite for our 25th wedding anniversary tomorrow.  I told him we already went out to dinner for our anniversary when we did our cruise to celebrate (couldn't get away this time of year)last Sept.  We went to Palo.  We can't go twice in one year.  (I'm just using his logic!)  He is such an old fuddy duddy!



Congrats on your silver anniversary tomorrow


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks.  And they said it wouldn't last!!! 

After dinner, DH says we can go to Disney on that week in July.  I try not to choke on my filet.  I try not to race thru the meal.  Get home....the week is gone.  I knew it would be.  Doggone it.  I knew he wasn't a spontaneous kind of guy when I married him but ......argh!

We did a Disney cruise in Sept to celebrate.  The rates were cheaper and we didn't want to be gone for....you got it, lacrosse season!! We just didn't want to be out of the country with DS playing a high contact sport.  We spent a couple of days at the Celebration Hotel afterwards.  If you ever get a chance....that hotel was such a nice place.  Very much like an inn.  If you haven't been to Celebration, check it out.  Kind of stepford like at first; too perfect.  But Disney did a great job in the planning and it is very americana like.  Really nice community and restaurants.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> Thanks Laxmom and Tammy for the PM.  I see who you're talking about now.  I'm looking forward to hearing how your experiences are different with her.  Please let us all know how she informs you about passing ROFR.  (Because we know you will pass ).  I'm most interested in knowing if the communication lines are better over there.  I sometimes feel like I'm being treated like an annoying little gnat where I'm at.



Would you PM that name too - I am also lost as to who that is.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Thanks.  And they said it wouldn't last!!!




We were told the same thing.........it will be 33 years for us, this coming October.......


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Happy Anniversary! 25 years, congratulations.*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Verandah Man said:


> We were told the same thing.........it will be 33 years for us, this coming October.......



Wow, congrats to VM and HR!! It will be 27 yrs. for me in May!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I've calmed down a bit, came up with a plan of action and I feel better. The plan does involve a hissy fit being thrown at a certain point, my wife and I talked about it and we picked next Tuesday, the 8th. Next Tuesday is my birthday and all I want for my birthday is for estoppel to stop, so for my birthday my wife is going to call Nancy and ask her to get some kind of info, like what Tammy did today but with a twist, she is going to allow me to throw a hissy fit if I don't get an answer! Everyone wins!!! !!! I'm not allowed to throw a fit very often, I have to be good so I don't embarrass her. Now I'm not looking for it to be all over on Tuesday just an actual "when" it will be over. I can't wait another month. If that doesn't work, there is plan "B" I just happen to be driving by TTS and Nancy's Office on the 19th and then again on the way home on the 26th and if need be I will find some free time to make a side trip during my vacation. Oh, I will become a big pain in Mickey's butt.


----------



## HolidayRoad

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow, congrats to VM and HR!! It will be 27 yrs. for me in May!


??????? I think you mean VH and LM. I'm like a newlywed it's only been 14 years for me and DW


----------



## minniekissedme

icouldlivethere said:


> You have to be logged in to use multi-quote.  The button for muti-quote is just to the right of the quote button on each posting and has a quotation mark on it.  The button only shows up if you are already logged in.
> 
> Just click on the little button with the quotation mark on each posting you would like to quote and then hit the reply button on the bottom of the page.
> 
> I hope this helps.



I HATE MULTI-QUOTE...can I say it again...
I HATE MULTI-QUOTE


----------



## Frankiesmom

I got the email today from the TSS; that the contract went to Disney today for ROFR!!! I hope it goes well; I was even chewing my fake fingernails- and I didn't realize it till my DD pointed it out! LOL


----------



## minniekissedme

I'm posting back to back... 

I'm sooooo happy to finally add a new name to my list...*updated 4/2*

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail

icouldlivethere

tink6137130 Congratulations

The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> I've calmed down a bit, came up with a plan of action and I feel better. The plan does involve a hissy fit being thrown at a certain point, my wife and I talked about it and we picked next Tuesday, the 8th. Next Tuesday is my birthday and all I want for my birthday is for estoppel to stop, so for my birthday my wife is going to call Nancy and ask her to get some kind of info, like what Tammy did today but with a twist, she is going to allow me to throw a hissy fit if I don't get an answer! Everyone wins!!! !!! I'm not allowed to throw a fit very often, I have to be good so I don't embarrass her. Now I'm not looking for it to be all over on Tuesday just an actual "when" it will be over. I can't wait another month. If that doesn't work, there is plan "B" I just happen to be driving by TTS and Nancy's Office on the 19th and then again on the way home on the 26th and if need be I will find some free time to make a side trip during my vacation. Oh, I will become a big pain in Mickey's butt.



Love the plan!


----------



## minniekissedme

I'm posting back to back to back....

Susan...Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your post made me chuckle...there were people that told my wife not to marry me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And they are still around and I ALWAYS remind them of that after 15+ years and three beautiful kids.

That's one reason I'd like to be buried upside down when I die...so all those people can K*&^M$A$$


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> Are you ready for this, it hit me a little bit ago..........today my grandmother would have been 92(she passed in 1995), anyhow, my grandmother is the person who took me to see my first Disney movie "Mary Poppins" in Philadelphia in 1964 (I was 9 years old). My grandmother was also the person who took me to WDW for the first time.
> 
> *Thanks Gram* for watching out for me today!!!  I just got *MOUSEBUMPS* thinking about that!!!


That's cool, it's fate !


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Love the plan!


Hi Tammy, sorry I got ugly earlier. I'm calm now. Who's getting thrown off AI tonight?????


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks for the warm and fuzzies, guys!!  We have been together since we were sophomores in HS.  We were in the same 7th grade class together.  He is my soulmate.  And has the patience of a saint!

Minniekissedme, you crack me up!!!

That is too cool, Vernadahman!!  I got mousebumps, too.  

HR, I love the plan.  I think you are giving it a fair shot and have the right to go nuclear if you haven't heard anything by then.

Frankiesmom, we are on the same time frame.  Mine was supposed to FINALLY go to Disney today.

I think it will be Ramiele.  Did you hear that David Cook was rushed to the hospital last night after the show?  I think they said something about his heart.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I think it will be Ramiele.  Did you hear that David Cook was rushed to the hospital last night after the show?  I think they said something about his heart.




I agree, she's the weakest at this point. I didn't hear about David Cook but my wife just told me it was his blood pressure David Cook is this years Chris Daughtry I don't know if  he can throw out an album like Daughtry did but he's pretty good. He must be O.K. he's on the show right now.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Well, today is Thursday.  We'll see how it goes!

I'm still a little sleepy so I haven't come up with a question of the day yet.


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, I remember what I wanted to ask?  When did the tag fairly visit you?  I know you've had that tag for a while, was it instant?


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning everybody!!  Today is going to be a lucky day for a lot of us.  I can just feel it!!! 

Great news!!!  We're going to Disney!!! Whoo Hooo!!!!  This am, that week at OKW was available again.  I am not sure why it did't show up last night.  So I jumped on it;  traded one of our Marriott weeks for a week at OKW in July. Our first DVC stay!!! DH gets to celebrate his birthday with the Mouse.  We are going to drive; we have always flown.  HHI is 12 hours so Orlando isn't that much further.  We will just stop somewhere.  Any advice from you regular WDW drivers would be appreciated!!  I had to promise that it wouldn't be an "assault" type trip so we would probably only do a couple of days in a park and maybe a waterpark-we've never done those either.  I'm so pumped!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay - who on here is a member of DVC and willing, just to amuse me- to call Disney and ask for GV (sleeps 12) availability the week of Nov 9 - 14th? I so want to book my res but can't until we close and I am worried that they will be gone. I called them but they won't talk to me with out a member # which makes sense but arghh........


----------



## tammymacb

Awesome!  I'm glad you got your trip.

I used to drive from the real Saratoga Springs to Florida a LOT.  We had a house in both places and sometimes I'd even drive with my kids and myself.  It is a long drive, but stopping makes it doable.

The waterparks are my favorite!  I love Typhoon Lagoon and will sometimes take waterpark only trips.  You'll have a great time.

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Laxmom

Wish I could help.  Won't be a member until this contract survives the microscope.

Thanks, Tammy.  I am so excited that I can't stand it.  I really don't care what we do while we are there, I just want to check out the resort!! LOL  A waterpark only trip would be fun!!  Maybe that's what we will do.  We already talked this morning and we will pick our favorite parks and possibly visit.  We have always gotten up at 0'dark thirty and gone until about 1 pm then gone back to the room and slept or swam, went to a park closing and then done it again.  Everyday.  I had to promise we wouldn't do that if we drove.  I told DH that those were the days when we knew we wouldn't be back for a long time.  Now, it is different.


----------



## tammymacb

Exactly.  You really want to pace yourself because July will be crowded and hot.  

Since you're a member, you don't need to try to cram everything in.  Pick a couple things you really want to do and relax and enjoy the trip.  Maybe do some DVC pool hopping and check out your choices in accomodations.     You'll have your member card by then.

Oh, have you ever gone to the Hoop de Doo?? That's one of my all time favorite Disney things.


----------



## Verandah Man

*




"Everyone"​*
I'm running late this morning, I woke up at 3:30am this mornig and had to take a cold tablet, went back to bed and had trouble getting back in the groove this morning. I have to get out the door in a few minutes for work.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Good Morning everybody!!  Today is going to be a lucky day for a lot of us.  I can just feel it!!!
> 
> Great news!!!  We're going to Disney!!! Whoo Hooo!!!!  This am, that week at OKW was available again.  I am not sure why it did't show up last night.  So I jumped on it;  traded one of our Marriott weeks for a week at OKW in July. Our first DVC stay!!! DH gets to celebrate his birthday with the Mouse.  We are going to drive; we have always flown.  HHI is 12 hours so Orlando isn't that much further.  We will just stop somewhere.  Any advice from you regular WDW drivers would be appreciated!!  I had to promise that it wouldn't be an "assault" type trip so we would probably only do a couple of days in a park and maybe a waterpark-we've never done those either.  I'm so pumped!!


----------



## Laxmom

No, Tammy, we haven't done that.  I think I saw Samantha Brown do that, though.  Tell me more.  Oh, I forgot about pool hopping!! I wonder if they will charge me the $95 fee on the exchange if I am a member?  Probably.

Verandahman, I hope you feel better.  I have been battling the fungus amungus since Feb and can't shake the Demi Moore voice and cough.  I hate medicine head but sometimes it is better than the bug that big you!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, I remember what I wanted to ask?  When did the tag fairly visit you?  I know you've had that tag for a while, was it instant?


I never got tag faired or however you say it. I never even knew what a tag fairy was until a little while ago. When I was setting up my profile it said "earning my ears" or something like that under "edit profile" so I switched it because my name is Holiday road and I always use that line from "Vacation" when asked why we are driving, instead of saying the truth which is I'm a big baby and petrified to fly. Is it wrong that I did that? Should I take that off? I'll do it now, I'm sorry tag fairy. I want to be visited by the tag fairy though I imagine it's like that butterfly from the Lunesta commercials. I do believe in the tag fairy!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Good Morning everybody!!  Today is going to be a lucky day for a lot of us.  I can just feel it!!!
> 
> Great news!!!  We're going to Disney!!! Whoo Hooo!!!!  This am, that week at OKW was available again.  I am not sure why it did't show up last night.



You'll have to let me know how that works out. I have no real desire to do that kind of a drive, however, if I do a two week vacation, I can see going to HH first, couple days there, a week or so at WDW, then back to HH before home. 

I drove to Ft Lauderdale as a "wild an crazy guy" once...ONCE! While we entertained ourselves quite well, it was a looooonnnnngggg 20 hours. I think google tells me Orlando is 16...not my idea of fun!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Good Morning everybody!!  Today is going to be a lucky day for a lot of us.  I can just feel it!!!
> 
> Great news!!!  We're going to Disney!!! Whoo Hooo!!!!  This am, that week at OKW was available again.  I am not sure why it did't show up last night.  So I jumped on it;  traded one of our Marriott weeks for a week at OKW in July. Our first DVC stay!!! DH gets to celebrate his birthday with the Mouse.  We are going to drive; we have always flown.  HHI is 12 hours so Orlando isn't that much further.  We will just stop somewhere.  Any advice from you regular WDW drivers would be appreciated!!  I had to promise that it wouldn't be an "assault" type trip so we would probably only do a couple of days in a park and maybe a waterpark-we've never done those either.  I'm so pumped!!


First of all I that's wicked awesome that your going to WDW I see you already have your count down ticker going, very good!!! Second, I drive every year, I'll help out any way I can, what do you want to know about the drive? Your drive may be different from mine because of the direction your coming from but let me know what your thinking about a route. Also the transportation board has some really good threads from people driving from your neck in the woods. Hey! I bet Tammy will let stay with her since she's about at the half way point!! Only issue may be that you might find her stowed away in your car the next morning when you head out to WDW.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom I second a waterpark only trip, you can get the annual pass to the waterparks for around 120.00 and use them for a year. It is so hot in July that is what I think I would do. I have not yet done a lot of pool hopping but I would like to try this summer heading to the poly pool around fireworks time. If you do go to the parks I suggest a late lunch at coral reef, and dinner at Rose-n-Crown at Illuminations time if you can get outside seating. Hmmm I have not made any ADR's for my may trip I need to get going.  Olivia's the restaurant at OKW is great too. Oh I can't wait to go!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> No, Tammy, we haven't done that.  I think I saw Samantha Brown do that, though.  Tell me more.  Oh, I forgot about pool hopping!! I wonder if they will charge me the $95 fee on the exchange if I am a member?  Probably.
> 
> Verandahman, I hope you feel better.  I have been battling the fungus amungus since Feb and can't shake the Demi Moore voice and cough.  I hate medicine head but sometimes it is better than the bug that big you!!


I'm not trying to step on Tammy's toes here but I had to jump in. I love the HDDR! We are doing Mickey's Back Yard Barbeque this time instead but I want to go back next year. It's corny as all get out but it's fun. I got picked out and publicly embarrassed the last time we went!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, I remember what I wanted to ask?  When did the tag fairly visit you?  I know you've had that tag for a while, was it instant?


O.K. I went in and reset it. and Mouseketeer showed up I didn't put that in. I hope that I am no longer offending the tag fairy. I don't really want Mouseketeer though.


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, I say fix it back.  Liked it the way it was.   

Susan, the Hoop de Doo is a blast!  Truly one of my favorite Disney "to dos", corney, yes, but fun and funny.  I go almost every year...


----------



## minniekissedme

From my Nancy at my closing company...I sent her a note to shake up the bean counters...

"Bob,

As a matter of fact, we received the estoppel information yesterday and will be sending the closing docs out today.  They will be emailed to you---I'm assuming this is the best email address to send the docs to you."  

"I'm a happy boy, I'm a happy boy, oh ain't it good when things are going you way, hey hey!"


----------



## tammymacb

Excellent!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> From my Nancy at my closing company...I sent her a note to shake up the bean counters...
> 
> "Bob,
> 
> As a matter of fact, we received the estoppel information yesterday and will be sending the closing docs out today.  They will be emailed to you---I'm assuming this is the best email address to send the docs to you."
> 
> "I'm a happy boy, I'm a happy boy, oh ain't it good when things are going you way, hey hey!"




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!

Details - from ROFR how long did that take you    Can you tell I am getting edgy at week 2


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations Bob!!!   Please keep us all informed as to how long it takes to get in the system and for your points to show up.


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> From my Nancy at my closing company...I sent her a note to shake up the bean counters...
> 
> "Bob,
> 
> As a matter of fact, we received the estoppel information yesterday and will be sending the closing docs out today.  They will be emailed to you---I'm assuming this is the best email address to send the docs to you."
> 
> "I'm a happy boy, I'm a happy boy, oh ain't it good when things are going you way, hey hey!"


Congratulations Bob, that's great!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I'm happy for Bob, I really am. Just wondering...I passed ROFR on March 14th and have heard nothing except expect delays because they are so busy and Bob passes ROFR on the 17th and is all set? Hmmmmm...what to do, what to do, what to do


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm happy for Bob, I really am. Just wondering...I passed ROFR on March 14th and have heard nothing except expect delays because they are so busy and Bob passes ROFR on the 17th and is all set? Hmmmmm...what to do, what to do, what to do



I know how frustrated you are but don't panic.  I used the same company you did and in the email I got notifying me that I had passed ROFR it said that it generally takes 28 days to receive your final closing documents.  

I passed ROFR on Feb. 14th and got my final closing documents on March 10th so it took them 25 days.  If you passed ROFR on March 14th and today is April 4th that means it has only been 21 days for you.  I really think you will receive your final closing documents sometime in the next 7 days and you will close shortly afterwards.

I know Bob used a different company.  I don't know if that's why his moved so quickly or if he just got extremely lucky.

Good luck!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Oops I meant to say if you passed ROFR on March 14th it has been 21 days for you.

Never mind I went back and edited the post.


----------



## minniekissedme

ok...I am happy and I do feel for you guys still waiting...wish I had the crystal ball. 

Now let me share my April Fools story which has me burning. The bank has in their words "destroyed" the docs in our chosen method of financing. We just refinanced a line of credit, paid the initial line with the new line and then would use the new line for our DVC. We did this one month ago. Statements showed the payoff, online accounts show everything is cool.

On the 31st we got a letter saying basically you have no money. On Monday (April Fools Day) my wife and I have to listen to the bank tell us we don't know what happened, docs never made it where they were supposed to go, you need to sign new docs to get this done. Eight hours of phone conversations with people throughout the bank and that was the best they could come up with. So yesterday we signed new docs, they weren't overnighted yet (courier is supposed to pick them up) and I still have no money to pay my DVC which I know need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does that suck or what? I'm working the bank now...stay tuned!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> ok...I am happy and I do feel for you guys still waiting...wish I had the crystal ball.
> 
> Now let me share my April Fools story which has me burning. The bank has in their words "destroyed" the docs in our chosen method of financing. We just refinanced a line of credit, paid the initial line with the new line and then would use the new line for our DVC. We did this one month ago. Statements showed the payoff, online accounts show everything is cool.
> 
> On the 31st we got a letter saying basically you have no money. On Monday (April Fools Day) my wife and I have to listen to the bank tell us we don't know what happened, docs never made it where they were supposed to go, you need to sign new docs to get this done. Eight hours of phone conversations with people throughout the bank and that was the best they could come up with. So yesterday we signed new docs, they weren't overnighted yet (courier is supposed to pick them up) and I still have no money to pay my DVC which I know need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Does that suck or what? I'm working the bank now...stay tuned!


Umm Bob, I was sitting here waiting for the April Fools punch line and it never came. That's awful! I'm sure everything will work out eventually but who needs that added stress because of someones irresponsibility. There has to be something the bank can do to speed up this process where they are the buffoons in all this. Good luck.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> Umm Bob, I was sitting here waiting for the April Fools punch line and it never came. That's awful!



Same here.  When he said he had an April Fool's story I was waiting for the point where he would say April Fool's.  As I read I kept thinking OMG his bank played an April Fools joke on him??!!  That's not even funny.  Then I realized that it wasn't a joke that it really happened.

Good luck to you Bob!  I sure hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> From my Nancy at my closing company...I sent her a note to shake up the bean counters...
> 
> "Bob,
> 
> As a matter of fact, we received the estoppel information yesterday and will be sending the closing docs out today.  They will be emailed to you---I'm assuming this is the best email address to send the docs to you."
> 
> "I'm a happy boy, I'm a happy boy, oh ain't it good when things are going you way, hey hey!"



Yea, Bob! (I've just called you "Minnie" in my mind, all this time!)

Susan was right. Looks like this could be a day for good news. And speaking of Susan:  Yea, Susan! Glad you're getting your trip!

Then, on to HR (Ed). I didn't even know the phrase under our name was called a "tag." I didn't like "Earning my ears" either, so I just edited it to the caption to one of the shirts I bought at Disney. I vote for going back to the Clark line.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Remember, I'm the one who's kid asked Santa for more patience for his dad for Christmas. After Bob's announcement that he cleared the estoppel hurdle after passing ROFR three days after me, well, let's just say my plan of attack that was laid out yesterday was moved up a few days. So I made my wife call Nancy, she got her answering machine, she left a message. I called TTS Jerry is out of the office until this week end so I spoke with Jamie, she seemed very nice and had an ability to deal with irrational people. I explained my situation and wanted to know why I was being told it would be many moons for me when there are people with the same basic time line and have already passed. She started talking about Title Companies and Disney and 30 days to do stuff and basically lull me into confusion, which pretty much worked. Once she had me dazed and confused she then told me I should hear something next week on estoppel and she felt that I would still close before the end of April. I told her about the Email I got from Nancy saying May 16-18 now for a closing and she said that was a worst case scenario and that would all come down to how fast the sellers and I get the paper work back to them, I thought of Laxmom and became nervous. Meanwhile back at the bat-cave Nancy returned my wife's call and told her to call back on Monday that she may have heard something by then. She also said she was putting a "note" in our file. I think I have a pretty good idea what the note might say.


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> Now let me share my April Fools story which has me burning. The bank has in their words "destroyed" the docs in our chosen method of financing. We just refinanced a line of credit, paid the initial line with the new line and then would use the new line for our DVC. We did this one month ago. Statements showed the payoff, online accounts show everything is cool.
> 
> On the 31st we got a letter saying basically you have no money. On Monday (April Fools Day) my wife and I have to listen to the bank tell us we don't know what happened, docs never made it where they were supposed to go, you need to sign new docs to get this done. Eight hours of phone conversations with people throughout the bank and that was the best they could come up with. So yesterday we signed new docs, they weren't overnighted yet (courier is supposed to pick them up) and I still have no money to pay my DVC which I know need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Does that suck or what? I'm working the bank now...stay tuned!



That is so not funny. (It wouldn't have been funny, even if your banker was a good friend, and had been joking. Too stressful.)


----------



## icouldlivethere

Grandbuddy said:


> Then, on to HR (Ed). I didn't even know the phrase under our name was called a "tag." I didn't like "Earning my ears" either, so I just edited it to the caption to one of the shirts I bought at Disney. I vote for going back to the Clark line.



I agree!!  I liked HR (Ed)'s old tag better.  It was more original and showed his personality.  I wish I could come up with something original for myself.


----------



## minniekissedme

Question on that...how do people get multiple colors, etc. That might be next for me to figure out after I get my MONEY and figure out the whole multi-quote thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grandbuddy...I'm comfy with who I am especially in my role as Mr. Mom so you can think of me as minnie if you like!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> She also said she was putting a "note" in our file. I think I have a pretty good idea what the note might say.



   Thanks for the laugh!!

I really do think you will have your papers within the next 7 days and you will close on your original closing date and all will be fine with the world.  

Good Luck!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I just hope I don't P.O. the tag fairy.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> No, Tammy, we haven't done that.  I think I saw Samantha Brown do that, though.  Tell me more.  Oh, I forgot about pool hopping!! I wonder if they will charge me the $95 fee on the exchange if I am a member?  Probably.
> 
> Verandahman, I hope you feel better.  I have been battling the fungus amungus since Feb and can't shake the Demi Moore voice and cough.  I hate medicine head but sometimes it is better than the bug that big you!!




My DD was sick with this from the middle of last week, she decided dad should have some of the fun............


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> From my Nancy at my closing company...I sent her a note to shake up the bean counters...
> 
> "Bob,
> 
> As a matter of fact, we received the estoppel information yesterday and will be sending the closing docs out today.  They will be emailed to you---I'm assuming this is the best email address to send the docs to you."
> 
> "I'm a happy boy, I'm a happy boy, oh ain't it good when things are going you way, hey hey!"





*Congrats!!!* 

I just mailed out our signed papers and deposit check this morning. I was waiting at the door when the post office opened, I wanted to be first in line............


----------



## BWV Dreamin

minniekissedme said:


> I HATE MULTI-QUOTE...can I say it again...
> I HATE MULTI-QUOTE



I don't have that on my screen...I only have submit reply or preview reply!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

BWV Dreamin said:


> I don't have that on my screen...I only have submit reply or preview reply!





HolidayRoad said:


> I just hope I don't P.O. the tag fairy.



Now I got it....daah...its on the screen before you reply!


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I just hope I don't P.O. the tag fairy.




We don't deal well with change, do we? (Other than the changes brought by passing ROFR, estoppel, and closing. Those, I can handle!)


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> Question on that...how do people get multiple colors, etc. That might be next for me to figure out after I get my MONEY and figure out the whole multi-quote thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grandbuddy...I'm comfy with who I am especially in my role as Mr. Mom so you can think of me as minnie if you like!





That's the Tag Fairy's job to add the color to all tags..............


----------



## Grandbuddy

Verandah Man said:


> That's the Tag Fairy's job to add the color to all tags..............




I haven't been here long. Guess I'm not familiar with this whole tag fairy thing.

WOW!! I just looked up the board, and everybody's little circle has gone gray. And American Idol isn't even on! Guess I'll go try to do something productive, myself.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HR - I am one week behind you with ROFR passing so I assume I have at least two to go from what the TTS told you. 

Is it the Jaki company that seems to be putting these out quicker?


----------



## disneymotherof3

*Another Update*

Our points are in our account and I made our first reservation!!!!  We had to do SSR to get a 2-bdrm for the first part of our trip.  We were able to get a studio at OKW for the second part.  I had them put us on a waitlist for a Savannah view Studio at AKV.  We thought that the kids would really enjoy seeing the animals every morning!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> *Another Update*
> 
> Our points are in our account and I made our first reservation!!!!  We had to do SSR to get a 2-bdrm for the first part of our trip.  We were able to get a studio at OKW for the second part.  Woo hoo!!!


Cool! you must be psyched! Congratulations. Let me ask a question how long did it take from when closed to getting your points in the system?


----------



## minniekissedme

I did not use Jaki...I used the Seantell and they use a different settlement group, too. The settlement said they got the papers yesterday...ROFR passed 3/19 so it's been another 2 1/2 weeks waiting for this. 

Talked to the bank again today. New docs are now supposed to be in RI by noon tomorrow and I should be able to access my money shortly there after. I'm still reaally po'd about this whole mess but what can you do. So in a good way the delay in estoppel actually worked out super for me. At least that's what I'll tell myself and that's just not right!!!!

Soooo, I will have docs and a check in the mail tomorrow afternoon (I'll be adding my name to my own list) and they will be in Florida Monday. Closing is scheduled for the 14th as of right now but can move up depending upon our stuff making it and sellers stuff making it in to settlement. 

Keeping my fingers crossed the rest of the way!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations!!  That's great news!!

Exactly how many days was it from closing until your points showed up?


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Cool! you must be psyched! Congratulations. Let me ask a question how long did it take from when closed to getting your points in the system?



Thanks!  We are so excited!!  Now we just have to wait until August.   We got the e-mail last Wednesday that said we closed and our points went in today!  Not too bad.


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> Thanks!  We are so excited!!  Now we just have to wait until August.   We got the e-mail last Wednesday that said we closed and our points went in today!  Not too bad.



That's wonderful news!!   That means if we close on April 21st as planned we could have our points by April 29th.   That would be great!  Then we could get our 2007 points banked and try and get ourselves on a waiting list for early December before the 7 month window opens up.


----------



## tammymacb

Awesome!  I'm really happy for you, Cheryl!  

So far, on this front, no paperwork....( I'm not terribly surprised )

Ed, I'm trying to figure out where I can go to change my little tag...


----------



## tammymacb

I did it!!! What do you all think??


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I did it!!! What do you all think??



 I've heard that before!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> *Another Update*
> 
> Our points are in our account and I made our first reservation!!!!  We had to do SSR to get a 2-bdrm for the first part of our trip.  We were able to get a studio at OKW for the second part.  I had them put us on a waitlist for a Savannah view Studio at AKV.  We thought that the kids would really enjoy seeing the animals every morning!  Woo hoo!!!




When are you going again? I wish I could find out if they have anything in November. We want a 2 Bdrm or a GV in OKW and I can't find out nothing until we close, arghhhhh....... They won't tell me anything about availability with out a member #. I know one person that has a # but she wanted me to buy through Disney so she got incentives and I chose not to so I feel funny asking her to call for me   Maybe soon


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> I did it!!! What do you all think??



Cute, sassy and funny!! 

I'll have to work on coming up with one for myself.

Good Luck by the way with getting your closing paperwork!  I sure hope it arrives today for you!!


----------



## minniekissedme

disneymotherof3 said:


> *Another Update*
> 
> Our points are in our account and I made our first reservation!!!!  We had to do SSR to get a 2-bdrm for the first part of our trip.  We were able to get a studio at OKW for the second part.  I had them put us on a waitlist for a Savannah view Studio at AKV.  We thought that the kids would really enjoy seeing the animals every morning!  Woo hoo!!!



woo hoo is right...congratulations! In my business I don't like to congratulate people until they get the key to their home...there are so many steps along the way. Likewise in this resale process, so now I feel that I can say it...Welcome Home!


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> I did it!!! What do you all think??



I'm all for it.


----------



## minniekissedme

Look at me...look at me...I figured it out. Now I feel like a complete a$$



tammymacb said:


> I did it!!! What do you all think??



I know how you feel...I was able to do this just not the multi quote. Though what's the tag fairy thing to get multiple quotes in multiple colors?? Oh no, more multi-quote.



Grandbuddy said:


> I'm all for it.
> 
> Certainly wouldn't be funny in the other direction, though....



Isn't that the truth.



HolidayRoad said:


> I've heard that before!!!



copyright infringement.

OK...just talked to the regional manager of the bank...she offered to send us out to dinner. She's at grocery store branch where they sell gift cards. She asks if we'd like Red Lobster or Olive Garden...without  as I listened I told her I'd really like to go to Calla Lily Cafe  and she says OK....so she's driving up there to get us a gift certificate and trust me it's not Red Lobster or Olive Garden! No offense to those fine establishments but I think I deserve more from them right now.  

So things are shaping up...maybe I'll close by next Friday!


----------



## tammymacb

Strong work, Bob!  I'm thinking someone should be sending me to dinner too.. 

Preferably somewhere that has big, frozen marguaritas...


----------



## Verandah Man

Grandbuddy said:


> I haven't been here long. Guess I'm not familiar with this whole tag fairy thing.
> 
> WOW!! I just looked up the board, and everybody's little circle has gone gray. And American Idol isn't even on! Guess I'll go try to do something productive, myself.




The first tag under my user name was put there by me, but the second tag was put there by the "tag fairy" and she/he added color to my first tag when the second tag was added, that was last year sometime.

If you get a color tag and decide to change it, you will lose the color, I know, because that's what happened when I changed my tags a couple of years ago.


----------



## Verandah Man

disneymotherof3 said:


> *Another Update*
> 
> Our points are in our account and I made our first reservation!!!!  We had to do SSR to get a 2-bdrm for the first part of our trip.  We were able to get a studio at OKW for the second part.  I had them put us on a waitlist for a Savannah view Studio at AKV.  We thought that the kids would really enjoy seeing the animals every morning!  Woo hoo!!!





As my niece would say: *Cool Beans!!!!!*


----------



## tammymacb

OK, changed my tag to something a little more Disneyesque...??  Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> Strong work, Bob!  I'm thinking someone should be sending me to dinner too..
> 
> Preferably somewhere that has big, frozen marguaritas...



Goes along with your interest in scuba and such. Very appropriate!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Strong work, Bob!  I'm thinking someone should be sending me to dinner too..
> 
> Preferably somewhere that has big, frozen marguaritas...



Why don't we do one of the "Guinness type things" where we have the entire thread toast at the same time...better yet Tammy, are you at home right now? Are you working right now? I'm doing  and I'm game for a "spot of tea" right now if you are???!!!???

I do like the tag...is that you in the picture...?



Verandah Man said:


> The first tag under my user name was put there by me, but the second tag was put there by the "tag fairy" and she/he added color to my first tag when the second tag was added, that was last year sometime.
> 
> If you get a color tag and decide to change it, you will lose the color, I know, because that's what happened when I changed my tags a couple of years ago.



ok...not going there...I just figured out multi-quote...and after dealing with the bank for three days, multi-chromatic tags will send me over the edge.


----------



## tammymacb

minniekissedme said:


> Why don't we do one of the "Guinness type things" where we have the entire thread toast at the same time...better yet Tammy, are you at home right now? Are you working right now? I'm doing  and I'm game for a "spot of tea" right now if you are???!!!???
> 
> I do like the tag...is that you in the picture...?
> 
> 
> 
> ok...not going there...I just figured out multi-quote...and after dealing with the bank for three days, multi-chromatic tags will send me over the edge.



Yep, that's me doing a safety stop.


----------



## tammymacb

Guess who got closing documents!! 

I've already got them signed and I'm waiting for my daughter to get off the bus to run to the bank for a check and then off to the PO!!

Finally!!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Guess who got closing documents!!
> 
> I've already got them signed and I'm waiting for my daughter to get off the bus to run to the bank for a check and then off to the PO!!
> 
> Finally!!



woo hoo...now we SHOULD have that drink!   Listen, listen............pop...that was my bottle of red, red wine opening...


----------



## HolidayRoad

Wow, maybe it was the tag thing!  Congratualtions!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Guess who got closing documents!!
> 
> I've already got them signed and I'm waiting for my daughter to get off the bus to run to the bank for a check and then off to the PO!!
> 
> Finally!!



Finally is right!!!!  Woo hoo!!!!   Congrats!!!!  You're almost there!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> Guess who got closing documents!!
> 
> I've already got them signed and I'm waiting for my daughter to get off the bus to run to the bank for a check and then off to the PO!!
> 
> Finally!!



 YEAH - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

in joining me in a bending of the elbow? Two closing docs in one day is unprecedented...it's Celebration time! Where's KC and the Sunshine Band...I'll have to dig up an old 8 track.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tammymacb said:


> Guess who got closing documents!!



Congratulations!!!!  Hopefully things are going to start speeding up on the closings for everyone.


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Guess who got closing documents!!
> 
> I've already got them signed and I'm waiting for my daughter to get off the bus to run to the bank for a check and then off to the PO!!
> 
> Finally!!








*And here I was happy because we sent off our deposit today to get the process started............  *​


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Guess who got closing documents!!
> 
> I've already got them signed and I'm waiting for my daughter to get off the bus to run to the bank for a check and then off to the PO!!
> 
> Finally!!



Congratulations!!  That's wonderful news!!  

Once they have your money you will be closing before you know it!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> Guess who got closing documents!!
> 
> I've already got them signed and I'm waiting for my daughter to get off the bus to run to the bank for a check and then off to the PO!!
> 
> Finally!!



Laxmom, you started the day, saying it was going to be a good one. Looks like you had it pegged right!

Congrats to those who are finally getting some answers.  to the rest of us.


----------



## tammymacb

Ok, documents are signed and check is in the mail...

Hopefully, not much longer!


----------



## tink6137130

tammymacb said:


> Ok, documents are signed and check is in the mail...
> 
> Hopefully, not much longer!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## mommacat56

tammymacb said:


> Guess who got closing documents!!
> 
> I've already got them signed and I'm waiting for my daughter to get off the bus to run to the bank for a check and then off to the PO!!
> 
> Finally!!



Congratulations!     When did they say the contract would close?  Hope it's soon.


----------



## tammymacb

mommacat56 said:


> Congratulations!     When did they say the contract would close?  Hope it's soon.



I close whenever the seller gets the documents back.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## mommacat56

tammymacb said:


> I close whenever the seller gets the documents back.  Hopefully soon.



I was supposed to close yesterday  on a BCV contract.  I've had the money in since 3/26, but the sellers never sent theirs back until 4/1, so it's been delayed.  You'd think that the sellers would want to get their money and they'd get their papers back a bit faster.  Still haven't heard from Nancy as to a new date, but I'm hoping by Friday at the latest.  

And, no closing docs on my recent BWV purchase either.  I still have yet to hear directly from anyone at TTS about passing ROFR (I heard only from Nancy).  She said there would be a delay here as well because Disney hadn't given her a "payoff" figure.  The sellers must have financed with Disney.  How long that takes, only Mickey knows for sure! 

So I wait, and wait, and wait...


----------



## Laxmom

Man, I go to work for one day and look at what happens to you guys while I'm gone!!!!

Congrats to the closing peeps!!!  Yea Tammy and Minnie!!!

Tammy love your tag!! I fits you!

Way to go V-man!!!

HR, Your turn is a comin', buddy!!!  I can feel it!!

Mommacat, I am sorry to hear of your situation.   Here's hoping it will close soon.  You know the wait will be worth it in the end!! I am concerned about delays on my end after sellers didn't get the contract back very quickly.

Holy smokes, I can't remember what else I missed today!!!  I appologize if I missed someone!


----------



## minniekissedme

Hi Laxmom...I was here all day...missed not being able to share my excitement  and pain  with you!


----------



## Laxmom

Yea, gotta work to pay for that DVC!!!

You were on a heck of a roller coaster ride today!!  I'm glad it all worked out.  I was kind of waiting for the ha-ha part of your April Fools day story.  It didn't happen!!!  What a day!  Hope that dinner is reallllllllllly nice!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Yea, gotta work to pay for that DVC!!!
> 
> You were on a heck of a roller coaster ride today!!  I'm glad it all worked out.  I was kind of waiting for the ha-ha part of your April Fools day story.  It didn't happen!!!  What a day!  Hope that dinner is reallllllllllly nice!



No $*&t...

I forgot to tell you guys this part...I go in yesterday to sign the papers and the lender is being real nice...he knows how po'd I am over all this. He proceeds to tell me that they have a new offer and I can now get another 1/4 pt off my rate! $$$$$ Sign me up!! Naturally he's waiving fees to do this and I'll be 1.25 below prime!!!!!!!!!!

Hope the regional manager gets me a big enough gift certificate to by dinner for DW and me. I should have told her I wanted to go to Kona Cafe!


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> No $*&t...
> 
> He proceeds to tell me that they have a new offer and I can now get another 1/4 pt off my rate! $$$$$ Sign me up!! Naturally he's waiving fees to do this and I'll be 1.25 below prime!!!!!!!!!!



That break on the interest rate, in time, will make up for your frustration.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail   *Updated 4/3*

icouldlivethere

tink6137130

*Tammymacb*  woo hoo 

The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning!!  Today is going to be a rainy day here in buckeye land.  Not a good thing with our first regular season lacrosse game tonite!!  I love spring sports!!  This is the big rival tonite.  Here's hopin'! 

Monami, you have to be close to hearing something.  I'd be calling every day!
I think you'll hear something really soon.

I think having this trip to OKW come us has taken some of the stress away.  I am anxious to stay in my first DVC.  I just feel really calm about ROFR right now. That may change in about 15 minutes!  This trip is providing a nice destraction.

Have a super day guys!!  I will report back with a score tonite!  GO KNIGHTS!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Hi Gang--I'm home for the day, still feeling  and it is cold and rainy here again today, just didn't feel up to going to work today. I think I will be doing a lot of sleeping today, got very little sleep overnight.


----------



## Laxmom

Aw, Verandahman, I sure hope your cold turns the corner today.  Get some rest and feel better soon!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

Our power went out last night ( thankfully back in time for Survivor or I would have had a hissy fit ! ) and then when it came back on the internet stayed down.

Bob, looks like you're about ready to roll.

Mommacat, I hope you get closed soon.  You'd think the sellers would want their money.   

Vman- Hope you feel better.  I hate being sick in the spring.

I usually work on Fridays but I stayed home today to go to the Flowertowne Festival in Summerville.  It's rained for 2 days, but it's stopped today and supposed to be about 80 degrees.  I can't afford to spend any money right now.  But I can look around.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> Hi Gang--I'm home for the day, still feeling  and it is cold and rainy here again today, just didn't feel up to going to work today. I think I will be doing a lot of sleeping today, got very little sleep overnight.


Good Morning everyone,

  I had some stuff to do yesterday afternoon so I really haven't been on in like 15 hours!! Haven't heard any news in a bit on ROFR I was going through the list and we haven't heard from some of our members in the "ROFRSG" in a bit. I think I'm going to double check with Donald's list and see if we were forgotten. 
*Hope you feel better Verandahman*, rest and liquids! Actually there are nurses on this thread that can help but I think a few of them would be better at helping you if you were in labor, so they may tell you to breathe and push, it may help who knows give it a shot.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> No $*&t...
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys this part...I go in yesterday to sign the papers and the lender is being real nice...he knows how po'd I am over all this. He proceeds to tell me that they have a new offer and I can now get another 1/4 pt off my rate! $$$$$ Sign me up!! Naturally he's waiving fees to do this and I'll be 1.25 below prime!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope the regional manager gets me a big enough gift certificate to by dinner for DW and me. I should have told her I wanted to go to Kona Cafe!




*That is great. Dinner and a rate reduction. It timed great with when you go the papers so I guess this happened for a good reason - saves you money - buys you a meal - cool  *



tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> I usually work on Fridays but I stayed home today to go to the Flowertowne Festival in Summerville.  It's rained for 2 days, but it's stopped today and supposed to be about 80 degrees.  I can't afford to spend any money right now.  But I can look around.



Enjoy the day. Sounds like a nice time. It is raining here in northern country too. I so want spring and an 80 degree day. We only passed 60 once so far this year.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Verandah Man said:


> Hi Gang--I'm home for the day, still feeling  and it is cold and rainy here again today, just didn't feel up to going to work today. I think I will be doing a lot of sleeping today, got very little sleep overnight.



I sure hope that you feel better soon. Cold and rainy will make for a nice day of R&R for you. I always sleep better when it is cloudy and rainy outside. Get well soon


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> *Hope you feel better Verandahman*, rest and liquids! Actually there are nurses on this thread that can help but I think a few of them would be better at helping you if you were in labor, so they may tell you to breathe and push, it may help who knows give it a shot.




   

My DW watches enough of those baby shows on TLC, I hear a great deal of grunt, groan and push, thank you very much...........


----------



## minniekissedme

Verandah Man said:


> Hi Gang--I'm home for the day, still feeling  and it is cold and rainy here again today, just didn't feel up to going to work today. I think I will be doing a lot of sleeping today, got very little sleep overnight.



"Porch" I hope you feel better...thanks for vote number 15,959!!!



Laxmom said:


> Good Morning!!  Today is going to be a rainy day here in buckeye land.  Not a good thing with our first regular season lacrosse game tonite!!  I love spring sports!!  This is the big rival tonite.  Here's hopin'!
> 
> GO KNIGHTS!!



A proud mama...it's a wet one here in the "Burgh" as well. Feels like it's going to be one of those "Noah" kinda rains...



tammymacb said:


> I stayed home today to go to the Flowertowne Festival in Summerville.  It's rained for 2 days, but it's stopped today and supposed to be about 80 degrees.  I



My kids walked outside today and all of them thought it smelled funny outside today...! I told them with the rain that's what the beginning of spring smells like! Won't be long now...


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> "Porch" I hope you feel better...thanks for vote number 15,959!!!




He is doing great - over 16,000 now - just voted


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> He is doing great - over 16,000 now - just voted



thanks Tig...or should it be Balou!?!?! Your tag has me bouncing in my seat!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> No $*&t...
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys this part...I go in yesterday to sign the papers and the lender is being real nice...he knows how po'd I am over all this. He proceeds to tell me that they have a new offer and I can now get another 1/4 pt off my rate! $$$$$ Sign me up!! Naturally he's waiving fees to do this and I'll be 1.25 below prime!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope the regional manager gets me a big enough gift certificate to by dinner for DW and me. I should have told her I wanted to go to Kona Cafe!


Nice! well it all worked out for you then. I imagine that the fact you are a real estate broker and they lost your paperwork didn't sit well with them for future referrals. I bet the boss over there was a little nervous.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> thanks Tig...or should it be Balou!?!?! Your tag has me bouncing in my seat!!!



Oh, so many I love so hard to pick just one - although Balou is up there on my top 5 list  I love that movie and he is so cool


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay - I have a question - 

TTS notified me that my offer went for ROFR

TTS notified me that I passed ROFR 

Who requests the Estoppel from Disney - TTS or the closing company - and who should I ask the status? 

2 weeks ago TTS told me up to 28 days - it has been 14 - last week I emailed Nancy just for an update. Is it safe to bounce between them every other week for status updates or should I go right to Nancy from this point forward? 

Just trying to figure out the paper work chain - does it all go to TTS then to Nancy or are they out of it now


----------



## disneymotherof3

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay - I have a question -
> 
> TTS notified me that my offer went for ROFR
> 
> TTS notified me that I passed ROFR
> 
> Who requests the Estoppel from Disney - TTS or the closing company - and who should I ask the status?
> 
> 2 weeks ago TTS told me up to 28 days - it has been 14 - last week I emailed Nancy just for an update. Is it safe to bounce between them every other week for status updates or should I go right to Nancy from this point forward?
> 
> Just trying to figure out the paper work chain - does it all go to TTS then to Nancy or are they out of it now




I believe that the closing company requests the estoppel.  I think that Nancy would probably know more.


----------



## tammymacb

Nancy is the one who gets the estoppel.  

I know how miserable the wait is.  I passed ROFR on 3/5 and got my paperwork yesterday.. 

I'm glad that part is over and hope yours doesn't take that long.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> so they may tell you to breathe and push, it may help who knows give it a shot.



Actually "a shot" or two would probably help more than breathing and pushing. (NOT the hypodermic kind.)


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay - I have a question -
> 
> TTS notified me that my offer went for ROFR
> 
> TTS notified me that I passed ROFR
> 
> Who requests the Estoppel from Disney - TTS or the closing company - and who should I ask the status?
> 
> 2 weeks ago TTS told me up to 28 days - it has been 14 - last week I emailed Nancy just for an update. Is it safe to bounce between them every other week for status updates or should I go right to Nancy from this point forward?
> 
> Just trying to figure out the paper work chain - does it all go to TTS then to Nancy or are they out of it now


Tammy is right the closing company does send the contract to be estoppelized or what ever the term is. However when I talked to the nice lady at TTS yesterday she told me that the Title company is the one who is contracted with Disney to do the estoppelation, _my term not theirs_. What I'm not sure about is if the Title company thingy is actually the same as the closing company. She also told me that depending on how busy the Title company is, it is an indication of generally how fast the estoppel will come back. She told me that the person I was speaking about who passed ROFR after me but got through estoppel before me (minniekissedme) was probably using a different company that maybe isn't as busy right now so things moved quicker. So I don't know if Disney has a set number of people assigned to different Title companies or what she meant by that. It's all smoke and mirrors designed to distract and confuse you, a lot like the "It's a Small World" ride, on the surface its just a kiddie ride but once your on it a long scary nightmare of insane children!


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> a lot like the "It's a Small World" ride, on the surface its just a kiddie ride but once your on it a long scary nightmare of insane children!




That has never been my reaction to "Small World." My only objection is you can't get that stinkin' song out of your mind, once it starts. And there it goes...your fault!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Grandbuddy said:


> That has never been my reaction to "Small World." My only objection is you can't get that stinkin' song out of your mind, once it starts. And there it goes...your fault!!





Yeah, now it's stuck in my head, thanks............


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Tammy is right the closing company does send the contract to be estoppelized or what ever the term is. However when I talked to the nice lady at TTS yesterday she told me that the Title company is the one who is contracted with Disney to do the estoppelation, _my term not theirs_. What I'm not sure about is if the Title company thingy is actually the same as the closing company. She also told me that depending on how busy the Title company is, it is an indication of generally how fast the estoppel will come back. She told me that the person I was speaking about who passed ROFR after me but got through estoppel before me (minniekissedme) was probably using a different company that maybe isn't as busy right now so things moved quicker. So I don't know if Disney has a set number of people assigned to different Title companies or what she meant by that. It's all smoke and mirrors designed to distract and confuse you, a lot like the "It's a Small World" ride, on the surface its just a kiddie ride but once your on it a long scary nightmare of insane children!



Since this is my area, I thought you might like some clarity...with some of my own assumptions to muddy the waters a bit more.  

First...once you sign to purchase, you really are down with the resale agent. They are still a point of contact but their work is mostly done. They like you are now waiting to get their goods...$$$.
Second...Generally speaking, the Settlement Company now does the rest. They are the ones that order all the necessary docs (title search, estop..) to move the process thru to completion. They are working with both buyer and seller, Disney, resale agent, to make that happen. Most often times the title work is out of their world...that's where they make their $$$.
Third...assuming that this is not all they deal with on a daily basis, I imagine that closing dates are established and they work those as a "queue" if you will. What goes in goes out in order of closing. They, like you, are at the mercy of everyone involved to play nice. If everyone plays nice, things get done. I will also assume that these are significantly easier than title work on "regular real estate" which is most certainly the bulk of their business.
Fourth...assume that Disney has just a few other things to work on in their world, too! 
I'm not sure if different settlement companies get different results or not or if Disney has people assigned to different companies...I would think not. It's kind of like this story....Do you know that the blue whale is the largest mammal on earth...and do you know that the blue whale has a throat that's only about the size of a softball...and do you know why? Because that's the way it is.

If that helps...yippee...if I talked too much, someone delete it all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> Actually "a shot" or two would probably help more than breathing and pushing. (NOT the hypodermic kind.)



there is nooooooo doubt about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I like your line of thinking Grandbuddy.


----------



## tammymacb

I'm thinking that the small companies deal with less paperwork and therefore may finish quicker.

That was getting to be a bigger concern ( in my head ) everyday.  That I'd be through ROFR with BCV and not be closed on BWV yet and have to have 2 contract #s...


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HolidayRoad said:


> Tammy is right the closing company does send the contract to be estoppelized or what ever the term is. However when I talked to the nice lady at TTS yesterday she told me that the Title company is the one who is contracted with Disney to do the estoppelation, _my term not theirs_. What I'm not sure about is if the Title company thingy is actually the same as the closing company. She also told me that depending on how busy the Title company is, it is an indication of generally how fast the estoppel will come back. She told me that the person I was speaking about who passed ROFR after me but got through estoppel before me (minniekissedme) was probably using a different company that maybe isn't as busy right now so things moved quicker. So I don't know if Disney has a set number of people assigned to different Title companies or what she meant by that. It's all smoke and mirrors designed to distract and confuse you, a lot like the "It's a Small World" ride, on the surface its just a kiddie ride but once your on it a long scary nightmare of insane children!



Interesting, now I know what questions to ask when I email her. I will give it until Tuesday - then it will be 2 weeks since I emailed her - and I will ask that question so we all know     

Even their website doesn't clearly lay out the process. You would think they would let us all know so we aren't banging our heads on the wall in frustration waiting.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> I'm thinking that the small companies deal with less paperwork and therefore may finish quicker.
> 
> That was getting to be a bigger concern ( in my head ) everyday.  That I'd be through ROFR with BCV and not be closed on BWV yet and have to have 2 contract #s...



We researched to see which companies were registered, had good feedback etc. Maybe the smaller ones are hammering them out faster - which makes the majority frustrated as we wait and wonder


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> That has never been my reaction to "Small World." My only objection is you can't get that stinkin' song out of your mind, once it starts. And there it goes...your fault!!


You know what they should do, in the last room on the "it's a small world ride" replace all the heads on the children with the miniature clown heads from the Luna Park Pool, then slow down the the music like your playing a 45 record at 78 speed (dating myself). Maybe some black lights. That would be cool!!


----------



## tammymacb

Can you buy frozen marguaritas while you're waiting in the line?


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> You know what they should do, in the last room on the "it's a small world ride" replace all the heads on the children with the miniature clown heads from the Luna Park Pool, then slow down the the music like your playing a 45 record at 78 speed (dating myself). Maybe some black lights. That would be cool!!



aaahhh the good old days...Pink Floyd laser show in the Buhl Planetarium...  "Come in here dear boy, have a cigar, you're gonna go far..."


----------



## tammymacb

Oh, I was going to tell everyone about a really, *really* good resale contract that popped up.  But it sold already...

Back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Oh, I was going to tell everyone about a really, *really* good resale contract that popped up.  But it sold already...
> 
> Back to regularly scheduled programming.



What was it?


----------



## tammymacb

OKW...70 points...ALL 07,08 and 07 for $75.00 PP...

It was only a few hundred more than what I paid for the 50 BCV...fortunately it isn't my UY so I didn't have to "wonder" if I should have waited for too long..


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> OKW...70 points...ALL 07,08 and 07 for $75.00 PP...
> 
> It was only a few hundred more than what I paid for the 50 BCV...fortunately it isn't my UY so I didn't have to "wonder" if I should have waited for too long..




I was talking to my buddy about that, I wonder if he put the offer in for that contract. I'll have to e-mail him and find out...........


----------



## tammymacb

I really thought that was a great deal.

Maybe whoever bought it will come on the thread and tell us.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OKW...70 points...ALL 07,08 and 07 for $75.00 PP...
> 
> It was only a few hundred more than what I paid for the 50 BCV...fortunately it isn't my UY so I didn't have to "wonder" if I should have waited for too long..



That it a good one!  I'm not sure if $75 pp would pass or not.  Where did you find that one?


----------



## tammymacb

If I say her name, it'll get starred out..


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> I really thought that was a great deal.
> 
> Maybe whoever bought it will come on the thread and tell us.




I just sent my friend a PM and asked him if it was he who going after that contract. We talked about it last night when it first appeared. I'll let you know when I hear back from him.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> If I say her name, it'll get starred out..



That is an awesome one. When I offered $75 PP on OKW 48 banked from '07 and all of '08 June Use year (80 points) (total bought 128) I was told it would never pass so I would be curious to see if this one does. 

I found this info on Estoppel on a mousekeeper thread:

"Here's my high-level definition of Estoppels. Legal-types...please feel free to wax poeticly about the "real" definition....

Basically, the seller's DVC account is verified (that they actually own the points) and then frozen. They can't deny ownership of the points, and they now are barred from backing-out of the sale. 

They cannot now grant ownership to anyone else, they now can't use any points in the account, they now cannot place any reservations against those points, they now cannot bank them....nothing. 

This is done in preparation of transferring those points to the account DVC is making for you, the buyer. You'll soon have a minty-fresh, newly-made DVC ownership account with those points!"

Makes more sense now why it is so important.


----------



## tammymacb

I really do like OKW...I think it's so pretty and peaceful, a good equalizer for BWV.  I can't believe what a hard time I had choosing between OKW and BCV, but the extra points on the contract and the difficulty of booking BCV when it's high time for the pool made my decision for me.

If, however, I didn't make ROFR, and that June UY contract was still available, I'd probably ( and of course I'd be thinking all over again ) jump on it.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> If I say her name, it'll get starred out..



I found it.


----------



## Verandah Man

Hey, my status doesn't show "Sale Pending" yet..........


----------



## tammymacb

Cheryl, if I remember correctly, you have a June UY also.  

So far, small contracts have been nearly impossible to find.  The BCV and that June OKW came up the same day.  Since before then till now, there hasn't been a thing I'd seen to add on.


----------



## tammymacb

I knew it, V Man has tied up my dang backup plan..!

That June UY 50 pointer is yours, isn't it??


----------



## tammymacb

Tigg, thanks so much for the tutorial!   

They sure make it sound worth waiting for, don't they!  Yeah, as long as it isn't for 5 weeks...

It does answer a question, though.  I wondered how late someone could back out of a contract as a seller.  Wondered if they could just refuse to sign the final papers...Looks like they can't.


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> I knew it, V Man has tied up my dang backup plan..!
> 
> That June UY 50 pointer is yours, isn't it??





Yepper Doodles!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> Tigg, thanks so much for the tutorial!
> 
> They sure make it sound worth waiting for, don't they!  Yeah, as long as it isn't for 5 weeks...
> 
> It does answer a question, though.  I wondered how late someone could back out of a contract as a seller.  Wondered if they could just refuse to sign the final papers...Looks like they can't.



I sure hope not. I am hoping it is like buying a house, once it is signed there is no looking back. I am hoping my sellers stay promt - they were awesome with offer - we settled on a price in less then an hour and both turned our paper work back in that next day. I hope they are as quick with the closing.


----------



## tammymacb

Verandah Man said:


> Yepper Doodles!!!




I kept watching it, thinking, that has got to be his contract...but when "pending" didn't come up...it was a little ray of light..


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> there is nooooooo doubt about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I like your line of thinking Grandbuddy.



strictly for medicinal purposes, of course!


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> strictly for medicinal purposes, of course!



an apple martini a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> I knew it, V Man has tied up my dang backup plan..!
> 
> That June UY 50 pointer is yours, isn't it??



Yeah...I've already admitted I regularly check about 3 resale boards...just in case.


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> If I say her name, it'll get starred out..



One must simply master the art of creative misspelling.


----------



## tammymacb

Well, I figured that since I already have a check in her escrow account... 

Honestly, I would have been crushed if I'd been ROFR'd for my BWV points...If BCV doesn't happen, it'll be a bummer.  Those decent and small point contracts don't come along often.  But, it wouldn't take me out the way it would have if I lost my BWV...


----------



## tammymacb

I think we need a contest!  We'll rename "she who must be starred" and use that name amongst ourselves...It'll be like a little "secret club"...another Disney Secret !  

I vote for Spamvetta!


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> I think we need a contest!  We'll rename "she who must be starred" and use that name amongst ourselves...It'll be like a little "secret club"...another Disney Secret !
> 
> I vote for Spamvetta!



an individual whose name sounds much like "Show and Tell?" If so, that's who my sale is pending through, as well.


----------



## HolidayRoad

could someone pm me on who this person is who gets starred and the website so I can check out their resales. Please


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> could someone pm me on who this person is who gets starred and the website so I can check out their resales. Please



Done


----------



## cybertea201

YEEE HAAAA
We are going through the process! I can't believe it.
I mean we have to wait until Disney says yes but....

 

I got my wife to agree last week, I just sent her flowers to her job from her two daughters saying Thank you for Disney Love my two daughters.

Doing the happy dance,    everybody at work thinks i am crazy!!!!  :


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> Done


Thanks Grandbuddy. It got a bunch of ******* on the pm too but I found the website and her last name anyway. So does that mean everyone with her first name can never be part of this board? TTS is very powerful and a little scary at this point. I have to admit I am really intrigued to know what her first name is, can someone misspell it here?


----------



## HolidayRoad

cybertea201 said:


> YEEE HAAAA
> We are going through the process! I can't believe it.
> I mean we have to wait until Disney says yes but....
> 
> 
> 
> I got my wife to agree last week, I just sent her flowers to her job from her two daughters saying Thank you for Disney Love my two daughters.
> 
> Doing the happy dance,    everybody at work thinks i am crazy!!!!  :


Congratulations! are you in ROFR now, I'll throw you on list! Welcome to our  bizarre little world... By the way, now I'm going to hear from my wife about how nice you are because I never sent her flowers during ROFR, why can't I be more like cybertea201, thanks.


----------



## Grandbuddy

cybertea201 said:


> YEEE HAAAA
> We are going through the process! I can't believe it.
> I mean we have to wait until Disney says yes but....
> 
> 
> Doing the happy dance,    everybody at work thinks i am crazy!!!!  :



Since all of us here are a little crazy, you'll fit right in! We really are a lot of support for one another, through a stressful process. And I'm not sure I'll leave, even when/if I get through with it. If some of my new buddies stay here, I'll probably be a fixture.


----------



## tammymacb

Congrats Cybertea!  Tell us about your contract...which resort, how many points, etc??

Maybe we have an answer, when I want to report on my ROFR, I'll say...OK guys, just got an email from show and tell and she said...blah blah blah..


----------



## cybertea201

HolidayRoad said:


> Congratulations! are you in ROFR now, I'll throw you on list! Welcome to our  bizarre little world.



Crazy is GOOD!! LOL

We have to sign tonight and Over Night all the stuff Tomorrow.

Going for SSR. It was amazing, in the short amount of time from last Saturday to yesterday we where going back and forth in trying to decide which DVC to buy into.  I think as we get older SSR is perfect for us, and in the 40 or so years not to get one of the others. (i hope)

Funny thing, My family and I were at Friendlys Restuarant and my daughter LOVES the claw machine to get stuffed animals, well it so happened that there was a Doppy Doll in there. I told my wife if we get it, it is fate to book tonight. I got it on the 2nd try!!!!     We called the timeshare store 20 minutes later!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

******** C. Crawford

wow that's interesting!


----------



## cybertea201

tammymacb said:


> Congrats Cybertea!  Tell us about your contract...which resort, how many points, etc??
> 
> Maybe we have an answer, when I want to report on my ROFR, I'll say...OK guys, just got an email from show and tell and she said...blah blah blah..



SSR 160pts June use yr


----------



## tammymacb

SSR is a beautiful resort.  I've not been there yet, but I bet I would love it.  My sister goes often and it's one of her fav DVCs...Congrats


----------



## tammymacb

TTS just called me with another perfect contract....I had to pass since I'm currently waiting for the BCV..


----------



## tammymacb

Wow!  Our thread just made 100 pages..!


----------



## Grandbuddy

cybertea201 said:


> SSR 160pts June use yr



And will be looking for another resale about the same size and UY, as soon as (Lord willing) this one closes. 

Man, that's a big mug of tea you've got there!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I know it's bending the rules a bit but what the heck your close enough. Your wait may seem just a little longer though!!!

*Updated list 4/4/08: *

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Tammymacb (2)

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

was that picture on your avatar taken at Biergarten? I love Biergarten on many levels!!


----------



## cybertea201

Grandbuddy said:


> And will be looking for another resale about the same size and UY, as soon as (Lord willing) this one closes.
> 
> Man, that's a big mug of tea you've got there!



LOL BEER from The Germany Pavilion in Epcot March 2007

Eins zwei drei vier, Lift your Stein and Drink your BEER!


----------



## Verandah Man

cybertea201 said:


> YEEE HAAAA
> We are going through the process! I can't believe it.
> I mean we have to wait until Disney says yes but....
> 
> 
> 
> *I got my wife to agree last week*, I just sent her flowers to her job from her two daughters saying Thank you for Disney Love my two daughters.
> 
> Doing the happy dance,   *everybody at work thinks i am crazy!!!!*  :





Congrats!!! 

and

I also get that at work myself!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Cheryl, if I remember correctly, you have a June UY also.



Yep!  We're June too.



tammymacb said:


> TTS just called me with another perfect contract....I had to pass since I'm currently waiting for the BCV..



Details details!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

cybertea201 said:


> LOL BEER from The Germany Pavilion in Epcot March 2007
> 
> Eins zwei drei vier, Lift your Stein and Drink your BEER!


I knew it, I have a warm fuzzy feeling now thinking about Biergarten...


----------



## minniekissedme

I can use a little tea right now....THE BANK just called and I can go get my money! Who's  now!  Everyone, a little David Bowie please, "let's  !!!

I will be looking for some celebration when I return this afternoon...since no one was interested yesterday...Grandbuddy...loosen up the ol' elbow...it's time to buy Sam and drink and get his dog one, too!!!!!

Welcome Cybertea...congrats!


----------



## Verandah Man

BTW, it wasn't my friend who got the OKW 70 pointer, he is still trying to convince his wife about DVC, the poor chap..............


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

How can you make sure that the sellers have not used the points while it is in ROFR??? Just curious! GMAC said the contract is void if they do...I'm just wondering how you can check??


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> I can use a little tea right now....THE BANK just called and I can go get my money! Who's  now!  Everyone, a little David Bowie please, "let's  !!!
> 
> I will be looking for some celebration when I return this afternoon...since no one was interested yesterday...Grandbuddy...loosen up the ol' elbow...it's time to buy Sam and drink and get his dog one, too!!!!!
> 
> Welcome Cybertea...congrats!






Congrats!!!


----------



## tammymacb

OK folks, I need help QUICK!!  

Opinions, please!?!

Just got a phone call

50 BWV $87.00 PP
50 banked from 2007 and all 08 and 09.  June UY.

So, this contract is $5.00 PP less than my BCV, is at my home resort and has double points!!!!  

I have until next week to cancel my BCV without penalty.  I could cancel it ( and I know it would sell in a day  )  and get the BWV and have all my eggs in one basket..

AAAACK!  I have the BWV on hold, said I wanted to buy them, but have to decide ( quickly ) if I want to cancel BCV....HELLLLLLP!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

How do I get rid of the earning my ears thing??


----------



## tammymacb

BTW, my stupid sister isn't answering the phone.  Where is she when I need her???


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

I would think it would be nice to have the 11 months ressie at BCV too! thats my thought


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> OK folks, I need help QUICK!!
> 
> Opinions, please!?!
> 
> Just got a phone call
> 
> 50 BWV $87.00 PP
> 50 banked from 2007 and all 08 and 09.  June UY.
> 
> So, this contract is $5.00 PP less than my BCV, is at my home resort and has double points!!!!
> 
> I have until next week to cancel my BCV without penalty.  I could cancel it ( and I know it would sell in a day  )  and get the BWV and have all my eggs in one basket..
> 
> AAAACK!  I have the BWV on hold, said I wanted to buy them, but have to decide ( quickly ) if I want to cancel BCV....HELLLLLLP!!



IF that's your use year. I just feel like I'll have more of an ability to get the larger villas I might occasionally need, if I have the 11-month window on all my points at the same place. I guess it depends on how you want to use DVC, and how much you want the occasional stay at BCV.


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> BTW, my stupid sister isn't answering the phone.  Where is she when I need her???


----------



## tammymacb

Grandbuddy said:


> IF that's your use year. I just feel like I'll have more of an ability to get the larger villas I might occasionally need, if I have the 11-month window on all my points at the same place. I guess it depends on how you want to use DVC, and how much you want the occasional stay at BCV.



Well, that's part of it.  I would usually rather stay at BWV because the points are less.  I'd occasionally like to stay at BCV in the summer when I'd use the pool.  I'll always stay at BWV during Xmas and would be thrilled to stay there during F&W.

It seems like a better price alternative...( PLUS, I'd have 161 points this coming June  )


----------



## tammymacb

Verandah Man said:


> BTW, it wasn't my friend who got the OKW 70 pointer, he is still trying to convince his wife about DVC, the poor chap..............




Too bad he didn't make it fast enough.  That was a sweet contract.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK folks, I need help QUICK!!
> 
> Opinions, please!?!
> 
> Just got a phone call
> 
> 50 BWV $87.00 PP
> 50 banked from 2007 and all 08 and 09.  June UY.
> 
> So, this contract is $5.00 PP less than my BCV, is at my home resort and has double points!!!!
> 
> I have until next week to cancel my BCV without penalty.  I could cancel it ( and I know it would sell in a day  )  and get the BWV and have all my eggs in one basket..
> 
> AAAACK!  I have the BWV on hold, said I wanted to buy them, but have to decide ( quickly ) if I want to cancel BCV....HELLLLLLP!!



That's a tough one.  I guess it all depends on if you want to have more points at BWV or if you want to have 2 homes.  Was the BCV contract loaded too?


----------



## monami7

What happens if Disney takes the 30 days and you hear NOTHING???? Do you pass then?  Or what?   

By the way 3 weeks today!   

Heidi


----------



## tammymacb

The BCV has 26 banked points and all coming...

I need to make a decision this afternoon...


----------



## tammymacb

monami7 said:


> What happens if Disney takes the 30 days and you hear NOTHING???? Do you pass then?  Or what?
> 
> By the way 3 weeks today!
> 
> Heidi



I think they have to respond one way or the other...


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> The BCV has 26 banked points and all coming...
> 
> I need to make a decision this afternoon...



The BWV sounds like a better contract.  If it were me, I would take the BWV contract.  It's at your home resort, it has more points right now, BWV points are lower, and it's where you originally said that you wished you had bought more points at.  Here's your chance..........GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Tammy - I just got an e-mail about the BWV contract too.  You better jump on it soon before someone else gets it (not me).


CALL THEM!!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

I believe it's already held...It better be if I cancel my BCV...


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> I believe it's already held...It better be if I cancel my BCV...



I know you will, but definitely make sure it is being held before you cancel the other.  If that's what you decide to do............


----------



## tammymacb

Well, I already got my email thanking me for adding points...ACK!  

I really feel like BWV is a better idea but I want to make sure I don't regret giving up those BCV points when it's all said and done.

My sister *still* isn't answering either phone which is *killing* me!

I do feel guilty about cancelling a contract.  I know I shouldn't because that contract will sell in a day.  But I still feel bad...


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> I believe it's already held...It better be if I cancel my BCV...



It's listed on their website now so they will be getting inquiries.  I found it interesting that TTS currently only has 2 BCV contracts listed that don't have sales pending on them.  I think BCV is much harder to get and easier to resell.  Of course with a 50 point contract it probably will be easy to sell either way.  You would definitely have more flexibility with both contracts at the same resort.


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> I do feel guilty about cancelling a contract.  I know I shouldn't because that contract will sell in a day.  But I still feel bad...



I know what you mean about feeling bad but you are right that it would probably sell immediately if you back out.


----------



## disneymotherof3

No matter what anyone says, you have to do what you think is right for you and your family.  I wouldn't feel bad about cancelling the other one.  It's your money paying for it, not theirs.


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Too bad he didn't make it fast enough.  That was a sweet contract.





I know, I told him if I hadn't already put in for the 50 pointer, I would have put an offer on the 70 pointer. That's my luck........


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Well, I already got my email thanking me for adding points...ACK!
> 
> I really feel like BWV is a better idea but I want to make sure I don't regret giving up those BCV points when it's all said and done.
> 
> My sister *still* isn't answering either phone which is *killing* me!
> 
> I do feel guilty about cancelling a contract.  I know I shouldn't because that contract will sell in a day.  But I still feel bad...


O.K. listen they seem to take their time on everything and tell everyone how they have this many days to reply on something etc. etc. So why kill yourself rushing around, heck if you give up the BCV contract I might buy it. It will be gone in no time so don't feel guilty about that. If you have them both wrapped up as of right now, great sit down relax and take your time making the proper decision. I do however agree with Cheryl, I'd go for the BWV contract, you only have 100 points at BWV right now so 50 more points would make it a little easier to plan out those vacations. If you had 150 or 200 already over at BWV then maybe I'd go the other way.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I'd go for the BWV contract, you only have 100 points at BWV right now so 50 more points would make it a little easier to plan out those vacations. If you 150 or 200 already over at BWV then maybe I'd go the other way.



I agree with HR - and Cheryl


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, is your UY?  Your BCV contract may be in your very near future..


----------



## icouldlivethere

Verandah Man said:


> I know, I told him if I hadn't already put in for the 50 pointer, I would have put an offer on the 70 pointer. That's my luck........



I think we're all just gluttons for punishment and should stop looking at the new listings on the resale sites.


----------



## disneymotherof3

icouldlivethere said:


> I think we're all just gluttons for punishment and should stop looking at the new listings on the resale sites.



I agree!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Grandbuddy said:


> I agree with HR - and Cheryl



I agree too.  Unless you really need that 11 month window to book the BCV I would go with having them all at the same resort.  That would give you the most flexibility.


----------



## tammymacb

I didn't even look today!  Robert called me!  I didn't really even want to hear....but, unfortunately, I listened.  

If the contract had not had ALL the banked points..I probably would have shrugged it off and stuck with BCV but it has all of them..I still told him no.  Then came online, then called my sister 800 times...then called Robert back and it hadn't sold yet..

Then took it..


----------



## Verandah Man

icouldlivethere said:


> I think we're all just gluttons for punishment and should stop looking at the new listings on the resale sites.




I know, but how do you stop that addiction..............


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> I didn't even look today!  Robert called me!  I didn't really even want to hear....but, unfortunately, I listened.
> 
> If the contract had not had ALL the banked points..I probably would have shrugged it off and stuck with BCV but it has all of them..I still told him no.  Then came online, then called my sister 800 times...then called Robert back and it hadn't sold yet..
> 
> Then took it..



I would go for it. Don't feel guilty, this contract fits the needs of your family so much better. Call them before it sells!!!!!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> I didn't even look today!  Robert called me!  I didn't really even want to hear....but, unfortunately, I listened.
> 
> If the contract had not had ALL the banked points..I probably would have shrugged it off and stuck with BCV but it has all of them..I still told him no.  Then came online, then called my sister 800 times...then called Robert back and it hadn't sold yet..
> 
> Then took it..



So you took it?!?!


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> I didn't even look today!  Robert called me!  I didn't really even want to hear....but, unfortunately, I listened.
> 
> If the contract had not had ALL the banked points..I probably would have shrugged it off and stuck with BCV but it has all of them..I still told him no.  Then came online, then called my sister 800 times...then called Robert back and it hadn't sold yet..
> 
> Then took it..



I think you and your stupid sister  (sorry...just had to gig you for that earlier remark!) will both be glad.


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> So you took it?!?!



I don't know if she did or not but I see it says sale pending on it right now.


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> What happens if Disney takes the 30 days and you hear NOTHING???? Do you pass then?  Or what?
> 
> By the way 3 weeks today!
> 
> Heidi


You should make a call or two if it's been three weeks, a lot of times they just don't bother to tell you. Ask Cheryl.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> I don't know if she did or not but I see it says sale pending on it right now.



I went and looked too - I thought it said sale pending too. I sure hope she got it in time!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> How can you make sure that the sellers have not used the points while it is in ROFR??? Just curious! GMAC said the contract is void if they do...I'm just wondering how you can check??


Check with minniekissedme but I think it's part of the estoppel process.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Greetings all.  Well, I am in day 17 since we sent in our contract for ROFR and no word yet.  It seems others have made it through quicker so I'm not sure what to think about it.  I need all the good thoughts I can get.


----------



## monami7

HolidayRoad said:


> You should make a call or two if it's been three weeks, a lot of times they just don't bother to tell you. Ask Cheryl.



I talked to her yesterday.  Still nothing from Disney.   Thanks though.  I am like a stalker.  I call often! LOL
Heidi


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Hi Stupid Sister here . I knew I should never turn my cell of at the movie theater ! I say as well as the others take BWV!!


----------



## monami7

fourkidsphoto said:


> Greetings all.  Well, I am in day 17 since we sent in our contract for ROFR and no word yet.  It seems others have made it through quicker so I'm not sure what to think about it.  I need all the good thoughts I can get.



At least know your not alone!  Were on day 21! 
Heidi


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, is your UY?  Your BCV contract may be in your very near future..


I really can't add on right now, as much as I would like to. I have to let the smoke clear first and see where we stand. That contract wont be there long and realistically you couldn't pass on that BWV 50 pointer it's tailor made for you and your existing contract, banked points and all. IMHO you made the right choice. Most importantly, you will be the first three timer on the ROFR list! So let me know when it's all set so I can update it. It's amazing the lengths you will go to remain with us on this thread.


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> At least know your not alone!  Were on day 21!
> Heidi







fourkidsphoto said:


> Greetings all.  Well, I am in day 17 since we sent in our contract for ROFR and no word yet.  It seems others have made it through quicker so I'm not sure what to think about it.  I need all the good thoughts I can get.





The good news is that after ROFR it's just a walk in the park through the estoppel phase   .

O.K. I'm lying, why do you think this support group thread is doing so well!!!


Hey, just want to point out the ahhh multi-quote thing here first ever try. Not that I'm rubbing it in but you know those years of IT training just kicked in.


----------



## tammymacb

I will be on this thread with my peeps forever!  I love them all!   

I just called ( had to leave a message ) and emailed the BCV seller and called and emailed the closing company.  I cancelled my BCV sale.. I'm a tiny bit sad about it because BCV *IS *awesome.  But, I'll still use it sometime and now I'll be the proud owner of 50 more BWV points!!! 

So, here we go for time #3.  At least I know for sure that everything will be in place to do this contract as an add on.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations Tammy!!!    You really are a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Grandbuddy

dvcnewgirl said:


> Hi Stupid Sister here . I knew I should never turn my cell of at the movie theater ! I say as well as the others take BWV!!



So, what did you see? (And SOOO glad we went with the same choice you would have made!)


----------



## icouldlivethere

Verandah Man said:


> I know, but how do you stop that addiction..............



I don't know but I do feel like an addict.  I should be packing and getting ready to go to Madison to visit my DS and look for a place to hold a rehearsal dinner but instead I'm addictively checking this darn thread every 5 minutes.  It's like a soap opera on here.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Our leader is showing us what she is willing to endure, what a trooper!!! I believe this is a new worlds record 3 ROFR's in a month. This thread was started on March 4th and today is April 4th. Astounding!!!! Colonialtinker can't be far behind.

*Updated list 4/4/08: *


Tammymacb (*3*)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

fourkidsphoto

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

Monami7 


ROFR is a four letter word.


----------



## Grandbuddy

icouldlivethere said:


> I don't know but I do feel like an addict.  I should be packing and getting ready to go to Madison to visit my DS and look for a place to hold a rehearsal dinner but instead I'm addictively checking this darn thread every 5 minutes.  It's like a soap opera on here.



I'm supposed to be outside cutting back overgrown shrubs! I'm going to try to go now!


----------



## fourkidsphoto

I have my high school daughters entire soccer team coming over this weekend for dinner and I need to clean..but here I am as well.  I think we have a problem


----------



## HolidayRoad

*This must be addressed*. First of all in 13 days 14 hours 4 minutes and 21 seconds I will be heading to WDW. I'm not sure if you all knew that or not but this just hit me. I will be gone for 10 days and therefore not be able to update the list. I need a volunteer, someone who is brave enough to handle the ROFR list. Disneymotherof3 of three already has the "waiting to close" list and Tammymacb is too busy buying up and then changing her mind on multiple DVC's, so she can't do it. *Someone has to step forward*. Who will it be.


----------



## the who #3

don't know what that 70 pts your talking about was but i just bought a 70 at vwl and it may be that one.  has not closed yet tho.  i think i paid too much but it was one i wanted so i felt that it was worth it.


----------



## Verandah Man

icouldlivethere said:


> I don't know but I do feel like an addict.  I should be packing and getting ready to go to Madison to visit my DS and look for a place to hold a rehearsal dinner but instead I'm addictively checking this darn thread every 5 minutes.  It's like a soap opera on here.





I know, I know.............


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> *This must be addressed*. First of all in 13 days 14 hours 4 minutes and 21 seconds I will be heading to WDW. I'm not sure if you all knew that or not but this just hit me. I will be gone for 10 days and therefore not be able to update the list. I need a volunteer, someone who is brave enough to handle the ROFR list. Disneymotherof3 of three already has the "waiting to close" list and Tammymacb is too busy buying up and then changing her mind on multiple DVC's, so she can't do it. *Someone has to step forward*. Who will it be.



 

I am not buying anymore dang points!!

I've got all I need for the first week of December, a few nights in the summer, and a girls trip...With me working weekends my points will stretch a looooong way.  150 points it is!


----------



## tammymacb

BTW, I need to go to the grocery store, and I'm still hanging out online...

Haven't even told my husband that we bought the BWV points yet...


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Grandbuddy said:


> So, what did you see? (And SOOO glad we went with the same choice you would have made!)




I took my daughter to see Horton Hears a Who. It was cute.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> *This must be addressed*. First of all in 13 days 14 hours 4 minutes and 21 seconds I will be heading to WDW. I'm not sure if you all knew that or not but this just hit me. I will be gone for 10 days and therefore not be able to update the list. I need a volunteer, someone who is brave enough to handle the ROFR list. Disneymotherof3 of three already has the "waiting to close" list and Tammymacb is too busy buying up and then changing her mind on multiple DVC's, so she can't do it. *Someone has to step forward*. Who will it be.



If nobody else is interested I am willing to take over for the 10 days you will be gone.  Right now I have to get packing and we will be on the road all evening on our way to our DS's house in Madison.  We won't be back until Sunday evening.  I hope to use my DS's laptop while we are there to check in here.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Hello again!!  I found out a few minutes ago that we passed ROFR.  We now have 240 points at VWL with a June UY.  We are very excited.  We have all of 2007 and 2008 points as well as 2006 points that will expire May 31st.  Probably won't be able to use those points...what a waste.  Now on to phase 2 which is a much better list to be on...hopefully.


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> If nobody else is interested I am willing to take over for the 10 days you will be gone.  Right now I have to get packing and we will be on the road all evening on our way to our DS's house in Madison.  We won't be back until Sunday evening.  I hope to use my DS's laptop while we are there to check in here.




You got it I will had off "THE LIST" on the 17th of April and this great responsibility will all be yours I have the utmost faith in your abilities!! Thank you *icouldlivethere*. I can can sleep now.


----------



## HolidayRoad

fourkidsphoto said:


> Hello again!!  I found out a few minutes ago that we passed ROFR.  We now have 240 points at VWL with a June UY.  We are very excited.  We have all of 2007 and 2008 points as well as 2006 points that will expire May 31st.  Probably won't be able to use those points...what a waste.  Now on to phase 2 which is a much better list to be on...hopefully.


Congratualtions!!!   Way to keep the lucky thread going!!  You will now be removed from the ROFR list. icouldlivethere are you watching? This is how you manage "the list".


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations fourkidsphoto!! on to the next list!! Just as fun.

*Updated list 4/4/08: *


Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 

Colonialtinker (2)

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

barney 44

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## tammymacb

fourkidsphoto said:


> Hello again!!  I found out a few minutes ago that we passed ROFR.  We now have 240 points at VWL with a June UY.  We are very excited.  We have all of 2007 and 2008 points as well as 2006 points that will expire May 31st.  Probably won't be able to use those points...what a waste.  Now on to phase 2 which is a much better list to be on...hopefully.




Ahhhh, never mind..2006 points..can't rebank..sorry But

Congrats!  YOU GOT AN AWESOME LOADED CONTRACT!


----------



## monami7

fourkidsphoto said:


> Hello again!!  I found out a few minutes ago that we passed ROFR.  We now have 240 points at VWL with a June UY.  We are very excited.  We have all of 2007 and 2008 points as well as 2006 points that will expire May 31st.  Probably won't be able to use those points...what a waste.  Now on to phase 2 which is a much better list to be on...hopefully.




CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Well unless we hear in the next hour I guess we are alone!  Oh well.  By the way our contracts are almost identical except that we have SSR instead of VWL.  Wonder if they are the same seller.  Same UY too.  All 06', 07 and '08 points.   We actually have a renter who wants our '06 points if we get them in time.  At this rate I am thinking it won't happen.  we'll be out that money.  Oh well.  You might try to rent yours though.  We found someone and we offered them REALLY cheap.  $3 a pt.  with the understanding tht we would have to close first.  They are fellow DVCers and said that if it worked they would take them.  I figured it was something.  We'll see what happens though.
Heidi


----------



## colonialtinker

HolidayRoad said:


> Our leader is showing us what she is willing to endure, what a trooper!!! I believe this is a new worlds record 3 ROFR's in a month. This thread was started on March 4th and today is April 4th. Astounding!!!! Colonialtinker can't be far behind.
> 
> *Updated list 4/4/08: *
> 
> 
> Tammymacb (*3*)
> 
> cybertea201
> 
> AinW
> 
> Verandaman
> 
> Karebear06
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Princess Amy Lyn
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> Laxmom
> 
> Colonialtinker (2)
> 
> fourkidsphoto
> 
> pb4ugo
> 
> Grandbuddy
> 
> sbittner
> 
> JaxDisneyFans
> 
> barney 44
> 
> Monami7
> 
> 
> ROFR is a four letter word.



Hi guys!
You all have been busy while I've been working!  Internet down at work for 2 days  so I haven't even been able to read what has been going on.   

I stopped looking at all resales after DH threaten to disconnect me at home    I am still getting emails from all the resale companies on new listings, I've been good so far and just deleted them as the come in.  Really don't plan on buying another for a few years, unless a real good contract comes around.   

You got a good deal Tammy, but I'm confused do you have 2 or 3 contracts?

Pam


----------



## barney44

200 points at 80.00 per point with a UY of April. All 200 points are available for 2008 and 10 or so points were banked for use in 2008 as well. Can't close until late May but very happy nonetheless.




barney44 said:


> Waiting on ROFR approval for BWV starting today.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

barney44 said:


> 200 points at 80.00 per point with a UY of April. All 200 points are available for 2008 and 10 or so points were banked for use in 2008 as well. Can't close until late May but very happy nonetheless.



CONGRATS!


----------



## Verandah Man

I just got a e-mail from USPS letting me know that the package with our paperwork and deposit check was delivered at 10:30 this morning to the Title Company!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

barney44 said:


> 200 points at 80.00 per point with a UY of April. All 200 points are available for 2008 and 10 or so points were banked for use in 2008 as well. Can't close until late May but very happy nonetheless.





*Congrats!!!  *


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> You know what they should do, in the last room on the "it's a small world ride" replace all the heads on the children with the miniature clown heads from the Luna Park Pool, then slow down the the music like your playing a 45 record at 78 speed (dating myself). Maybe some black lights. That would be cool!!


You are going to give me nightmares!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Just got email, second contract passed today 
Now I am waiting for 2 contracts to close. 
This will be interesting as my contracts are with different resale companies.
Since they are about a week apart in ROFR, I'll know which company moves the quickest.


----------



## Verandah Man

colonialtinker said:


> Just got email, second contract passed today
> Now I am waiting for 2 contracts to close.
> This will be interesting as my contracts are with different resale companies.
> Since they are about a week apart in ROFR, I'll know which company moves the quickest.





WOW!!! Interesting!!!


----------



## tammymacb

colonialtinker said:


> Hi guys!
> You got a good deal Tammy, but I'm confused do you have 2 or 3 contracts?
> 
> Pam




I have to contracts.  I cancelled BCV but have my closing BWV and the new 50 point BWV today.


----------



## minniekissedme

First allow me to offer congratulations to Colonialtink, barney, fourkids...have some 

Tammy...you need   Funny how it all works out!  

OK...got the call for my money at 1240ish...had some work errands to run, get to the bank at 230. There I sat and sat and sat...accepting apologies from the nice people trying to help me. I'm getting  so I leave. I had another errand to run anyway. Call DW...get me the big boss number. Call the big boss, leave a message, I'm ready to explode  

Yet I remain calm...It's now 345...kids are getting off the bus, I'm not home. Bank calls again. Big Boss got my message, said just give me the money AND a $20 gas card for my trouble.  

Got the money...straight to the PO, handed the overnite envelope to the PO person, and woo hoo...the check's in the mail!   Grandbuddy, I need to take my medicine...care to join me?!?!?!?!?  Anyone else?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail   *Updated 4/4*

icouldlivethere

tink6137130

Tammymacb

minniekisseme


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3


----------



## Laxmom

colonialtinker said:


> Just got email, second contract passed today
> Now I am waiting for 2 contracts to close.
> This will be interesting as my contracts are with different resale companies.
> Since they are about a week apart in ROFR, I'll know which company moves the quickest.


Help me out, colonialtinker.  Please don't make me go back and read all those threads looking for the info.  Which 2 companies did you use?


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats, everyone that passed today!!  We are on a roll; we have had someone pass ROFR everyday for many days now.

Congrats on the new contracts.  Tammy, you crack me up!!

Minnie, I am glad you got your cash!!  Throw one back for me!  This has been the week from &%*# at work.  Office moved.  Need I say more!  But it is now the weekend. OH yeah!!!

I am going to have to quit my job so I can devote my life to this thread.  I miss too much when I work!!!

Off to lacrosse!!


----------



## minniekissedme

thanks...long and winding road...

bring home a winner tonite!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Can someone please help me get this "earning my ears" off please! ITs driving me nuts...


----------



## colonialtinker

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Can someone please help me get this "earning my ears" off please! ITs driving me nuts...



You have to edit your signature.  That's why I have the quote about small towns.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Thanks!


----------



## minniekissedme

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Can someone please help me get this "earning my ears" off please! ITs driving me nuts...



I tried to PM...you have to edit your profile. Go to your User CP, select edit profile, and you'll see where you can change it...follow along and wah lah, you'll do it.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Well we have now waited for 1 week of ROFR.....I really feel like I am watching grass grow!!! HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPP MMMEEEEEEEE!


----------



## colonialtinker

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Well we have now waited for 1 week of ROFR.....I really feel like I am watching grass grow!!! HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPP MMMEEEEEEEE!



I see you managed to edit your signature.  Good Job


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> Grandbuddy, I need to take my medicine...care to join me?!?!?!?!?  Anyone else?!?!?!?!?!?!?



I have this persistent cough...


----------



## Verandah Man

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Can someone please help me get this "earning my ears" off please! ITs driving me nuts...




Yo Ho Yo Ho, it looks like you did it................


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> I have this persistent cough...



I might still be awake...I've popped a 2004 Shiraz as I relax on the DISboards. There will be another one Monday when my settlement company receives my funds, then for sure when I get the "you closed" email!!!

Then more waiting...!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Well we have now waited for 1 week of ROFR.....I really feel like I am watching grass grow!!! HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPP MMMEEEEEEEE!



singing along with the pirates!!  Too much!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Is this better??


----------



## minniekissedme

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Is this better??



cute...


----------



## Grandbuddy

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Is this better??



and highly individual. I like it!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Thanks!irate:


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> First allow me to offer congratulations to Colonialtink, barney, fourkids...have some
> 
> Tammy...you need   Funny how it all works out!
> 
> OK...got the call for my money at 1240ish...had some work errands to run, get to the bank at 230. There I sat and sat and sat...accepting apologies from the nice people trying to help me. I'm getting  so I leave. I had another errand to run anyway. Call DW...get me the big boss number. Call the big boss, leave a message, I'm ready to explode
> 
> Yet I remain calm...It's now 345...kids are getting off the bus, I'm not home. Bank calls again. Big Boss got my message, said just give me the money AND a $20 gas card for my trouble.
> 
> Got the money...straight to the PO, handed the overnite envelope to the PO person, and woo hoo...the check's in the mail!   Grandbuddy, I need to take my medicine...care to join me?!?!?!?!?  Anyone else?!?!?!?!?!?!?





I'm with ya, got one in front of as we speak or Email or post or whatever it is we are doing


----------



## fourkidsphoto

monami7 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Well unless we hear in the next hour I guess we are alone!  Oh well.  By the way our contracts are almost identical except that we have SSR instead of VWL.  Wonder if they are the same seller.  Same UY too.  All 06', 07 and '08 points.   We actually have a renter who wants our '06 points if we get them in time.  At this rate I am thinking it won't happen.  we'll be out that money.  Oh well.  You might try to rent yours though.  We found someone and we offered them REALLY cheap.  $3 a pt.  with the understanding tht we would have to close first.  They are fellow DVCers and said that if it worked they would take them.  I figured it was something.  We'll see what happens though.
> Heidi



I  was hoping you would find out today as well.  It seems that most of these pass through but it is such a relief to have an official ROFR.  Thanks for the info on the extra points.  Actually, if it all goes through  my husband and I are going to try to get a reservation at any resort in May.  It will be a bonus trip.  I am not going to count on it.  Good luck!


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm with ya, got one in front of as we speak or Email or post or whatever it is we are doing



Hallelujah...somebody to tip one with 

Bottoms up HR...


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> Hallelujah...somebody to tip one with
> 
> Bottoms up HR...




Sorry, can't join in, just took my cold meds, now heading off to bed for awhile.....see y'all later........


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Congratulations barney 44 & Colonialtinker *it's now like the DMV. You go get all excited when you pass ROFR, then you go and stand in the other long line and wait for estoppel.

*Updated list 4/4/08:* 


Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

sbittner

JaxDisneyFans

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## mommacat56

HolidayRoad said:


> could someone pm me on who this person is who gets starred and the website so I can check out their resales. Please



Me too, please!  Always seem to watch the resales even though I think I have enough points for now (I know...NEVER enough points, NEVER enough)


----------



## minniekissedme

Verandah Man said:


> Sorry, can't join in, just took my cold meds, now heading off to bed for awhile.....see y'all later........



ah Porch...now's the perfect time...you'll sleep like a baby!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, just in from a brisk walk as swimsuit season is around the corner.. 

Congrats to those who passed today...I guess I'll go to Disney *again *next week!


----------



## mommacat56

cybertea201 said:


> YEEE HAAAA
> We are going through the process! I can't believe it.
> I mean we have to wait until Disney says yes but....
> 
> 
> 
> I got my wife to agree last week, I just sent her flowers to her job from her two daughters saying Thank you for Disney Love my two daughters.
> 
> Doing the happy dance,    everybody at work thinks i am crazy!!!!  :



Crazy like a fox!  Let's see what they say when you have your first trip booked...ah, the green eyes of envy.  Welcome and good luck!


----------



## mommacat56

tammymacb said:


> OK folks, I need help QUICK!!
> 
> Opinions, please!?!
> 
> Just got a phone call
> 
> 50 BWV $87.00 PP
> 50 banked from 2007 and all 08 and 09.  June UY.
> 
> So, this contract is $5.00 PP less than my BCV, is at my home resort and has double points!!!!
> 
> I have until next week to cancel my BCV without penalty.  I could cancel it ( and I know it would sell in a day  )  and get the BWV and have all my eggs in one basket..
> 
> AAAACK!  I have the BWV on hold, said I wanted to buy them, but have to decide ( quickly ) if I want to cancel BCV....HELLLLLLP!!



I think you should do BOTH!  I know that is no help at all, but you'd be right there with me.  I couldn't decide between 'em, so I got both  )


----------



## mommacat56

icouldlivethere said:


> I think we're all just gluttons for punishment and should stop looking at the new listings on the resale sites.



AMEN sista'!


----------



## mommacat56

fourkidsphoto said:


> Hello again!!  I found out a few minutes ago that we passed ROFR.  We now have 240 points at VWL with a June UY.  We are very excited.  We have all of 2007 and 2008 points as well as 2006 points that will expire May 31st.  Probably won't be able to use those points...what a waste.  Now on to phase 2 which is a much better list to be on...hopefully.



Congratulations and welcome to the "waiting to close" crowd!  

Don't let the points go to waste.  If you can make a reservation to use them up (anywhere that takes the entire point total) with the checkout date before they expire, you can then post the reservation on the DIS rent and trade board.  That board sees alot of activity.  Of course, that assumes you close and get the points in your account before then.  Just my opinion for whatever that's worth!


----------



## colonialtinker

fourkidsphoto said:


> Hello again!!  I found out a few minutes ago that we passed ROFR.  We now have 240 points at VWL with a June UY.  We are very excited.  We have all of 2007 and 2008 points as well as 2006 points that will expire May 31st.  Probably won't be able to use those points...what a waste.  Now on to phase 2 which is a much better list to be on...hopefully.



Once you get everything settled, I would be on the phone talking to MS and trying to get in any where, so you don't lose those points.  Of course this is provided you can take off and go. 

Congrats on passing    Good day on this thread


----------



## fourkidsphoto

mommacat56 said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the "waiting to close" crowd!
> 
> Don't let the points go to waste.  If you can make a reservation to use them up (anywhere that takes the entire point total) with the checkout date before they expire, you can then post the reservation on the DIS rent and trade board.  That board sees alot of activity.  Of course, that assumes you close and get the points in your account before then.  Just my opinion for whatever that's worth!





colonialtinker said:


> Once you get everything settled, I would be on the phone talking to MS and trying to get in any where, so you don't lose those points.  Of course this is provided you can take off and go.
> 
> Congrats on passing    Good day on this thread



Thanks for the info.  I am definitely going to try to get a reservation anywhere for May if this goes through.  I think if would be fun to even move around to different resorts.  Maybe if we are flexible we can patchwork a trip staying at multiple resorts.  We will see.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail   *Updated 4/4*
> 
> icouldlivethere
> 
> tink6137130
> 
> Tammymacb
> 
> minniekisseme
> 
> 
> The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it".
> 
> disneymotherof3



You can add us to waiting to close. Been waiting for paper work, two weeks down who knows how many more to go


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HolidayRoad said:


> *Congratulations barney 44 & Colonialtinker *it's now like the DMV. You go get all excited when you pass ROFR, then you go and stand in the other long line and wait for estoppel.
> 
> *Updated list 4/4/08:*
> 
> 
> Tammymacb (3)
> 
> cybertea201
> 
> AinW
> 
> Verandaman
> 
> Karebear06
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Princess Amy Lyn
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> Laxmom
> 
> pb4ugo
> 
> Grandbuddy
> 
> sbittner
> 
> JaxDisneyFans
> 
> Monami7
> 
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*



Oops, maybe I should be here as we are waiting for Estoppel - waiting for two weeks already. Geesh....... seems like longer then that


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Oops, maybe I should be here as we are waiting for Estoppel - waiting for two weeks already. Geesh....... seems like longer then that



I think disneymotherof3 handles the waiting to close list...I handle the check in the mail...with the survival list. I'm sure she'll catch up! She has lots to catch up on after another strong day of passes.  Congrats again!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Oops, maybe I should be here as we are waiting for Estoppel - waiting for two weeks already. Geesh....... seems like longer then that



The list is moving along nicely, even though some of us, as individuals, have experienced some delays


----------



## Laxmom

IIII'MMMMM BBBAAAACCCCKKKKK!!!

Well, it was not a wonderful night for Kings Lacrosse.  (I have decided that "lacrosse" is the french word for rain.)  We lost 8-2.  BUT....it was a good night for #10.  He had 3 shots on goal and played hard; probably the best game (agressively) that I have seen him play ever.  I am so proud of him.  He was a real leader on that field tonite; encouraging his teammates.  He turned out pretty good inspite of me!!  I will have to post a pic of him one of these days in action. 

I was soaked to the skin and am now in my Mickey jammies.  

Well, my first week on the ROFR list comes to a close.  Have you guys been noticing how quickly some are passing on the other thread?  It is down right encouraging!!!  It would be nice to only have another week to wait for this part.  Here's hopin'.

Love all the tags you guys are coming up with.  Very original!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I was flipping through the channels and on the travel channel is Walt Disney World: Behind the scenes" in case any one is interested.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Oops, maybe I should be here as we are waiting for Estoppel - waiting for two weeks already. Geesh....... seems like longer then that


You don't want back on this list that would be like starting over. Your through ROFR right? That's disneymotherof3's list. I just checked and your already on Cheryl's list! I knew we wouldn't forget Tigger & Eeyore.


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> I was flipping through the channels and on the travel channel is Walt Disney World: Behind the scenes" in case any one is interested.



I have it in my calendar but starting next week...efforting now to find the right channel! Just switched to Verizon and never had it before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got it...back when it's over! Nice catch HR.


----------



## minniekissedme

Tammy...just remembered that one month ago you started this marvelous tool of knowledge and friendship. As an early lurker and now contributor...thank you!


----------



## sbittner

I found out that I passed ROFR today.  The contract was submitted to Disney on 3/20.


----------



## minniekissedme

sbittner said:


> I found out that I passed ROFR today.  The contract was submitted to Disney on 3/20.



Congratulations! Way to keep the string going.


----------



## barney44

In my case, time is not a real issue as we recently came back from a cash paid trip for 6 nights at BW Inn Concierge and I know DVC will save us a bundle. Also, my seller can't close til late May so it seems to be moving just fine for me. I will say I think the slowing economy is facillitating quicker ROFR, Disney does not want to chase down annual dues or pony up the money to purchase so this is a real good time to be buying.



HolidayRoad said:


> *Congratulations barney 44 & Colonialtinker *it's now like the DMV. You go get all excited when you pass ROFR, then you go and stand in the other long line and wait for estoppel.
> 
> *Updated list 4/4/08:*
> 
> 
> Tammymacb (3)
> 
> cybertea201
> 
> AinW
> 
> Verandaman
> 
> Karebear06
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Princess Amy Lyn
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> Laxmom
> 
> pb4ugo
> 
> Grandbuddy
> 
> sbittner
> 
> JaxDisneyFans
> 
> Monami7
> 
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Well skybus folded tonight.. That is what I had my May, June and Sept cruise flights with.. that is probably the end of my June vacation, I guess I will drive in May.. I hope I can get my $$ back.


----------



## barney44

third airline to fold this week....Aloha Airlines....ATA....and now skybus....who is next??????




dvcnewgirl said:


> Well skybus folded tonight.. That is what I had my May, June and Sept cruise flights with.. that is probably the end of my June vacation, I guess I will drive in May.. I hope I can get my $$ back.


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> I was flipping through the channels and on the travel channel is Walt Disney World: Behind the scenes" in case any one is interested.



still watching...crazy coaster show...


----------



## minniekissedme

dvcnewgirl said:


> Well skybus folded tonight.. That is what I had my May, June and Sept cruise flights with.. that is probably the end of my June vacation, I guess I will drive in May.. I hope I can get my $$ back.



ouch...that's not very nice...I saw Spirit airlines on another thread had some $18 fare...check them out if they are nearby.


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> Tammy...just remembered that one month ago you started this marvelous tool of knowledge and friendship. As an early lurker and now contributor...thank you!



Or can we all just stay and cheer on other folks as they pass through? (Since I'll be looking for another contract, immediately after closing - I hope - on this one, guess I'll be around for awhile, anyway.) I'll feel like I'm losing friends, if everybody just goes about their business.


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> Or can we all just stay and cheer on other folks as they pass through? (Since I'll be looking for another contract, immediately after closing - I hope - on this one, guess I'll be around for awhile, anyway.) I'll feel like I'm losing friends, if everybody just goes about their business.



I'm not going anywhere. I will not be looking for an add-on...as I told someone else, we already jumped into the deep end of the pool! As a "lurker" this thread was super helpful...I hope I can help in return. Since this thread started only one person, disneymotherof3, has actually cashed in! A few of us are that much closer...tammymac - founder, one of them. She'll never leave...she shops too much!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Like our fearless scuba diving leader has taught us Fridays are good for ROFR. Big day for for a lot people on the thread today I think almost all of it good. Nice way to start off the weekend!!! 

*Updated list 4/4/08: *


Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 

pb4ugo 

Grandbuddy

JaxDisneyFans

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

The lucky thread still intact, I'm tired so off to bed. I'll check in tomorrow, good night all. Hope everyone has wonderful dreams of strolling down Main Street USA, the weather is beautiful the crowds are light and your surrounded by those you love and love you.


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> The lucky thread still intact, I'm tired so off to bed. I'll check in tomorrow, good night all. Hope everyone has wonderful dreams of strolling down Main Street USA, the weather is beautiful the crowds are light and your surrounded by those you love and love you.



nice...very nice!


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> I'm not going anywhere. I will not be looking for an add-on...as I told someone else, we already jumped into the deep end of the pool! As a "lurker" this thread was super helpful...I hope I can help in return. Since this thread started only one person, disneymotherof3, has actually cashed in! A few of us are that much closer...tammymac - founder, one of them. She'll never leave...she shops too much!



For that, I'll go first, of course...already getting there all too quickly.


----------



## tammymacb

As I said before, I'm not going anywhere, I love this thread...even though shopping *is* finished! 

Kris, wow, I didn't hear about your skybus...I'm sorry.


----------



## Verandah Man

sbittner said:


> I found out that I passed ROFR today.  The contract was submitted to Disney on 3/20.





Congrats!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning everyone!!!  I had a terrific nights sleep except for one thing....I dreamt that I added on 400 points!!!  Seriously...no joke!  At SSR! I hold Minnie and TammyMacb totally responsible!!! 

No big plans, just homework.  Need to go with DS to look for an amp for his new guitar.  DARN!!!  I liked it without it!  I really should clean, but like you guys said, this is more fun and I have a really hard time staying away!  It is like an addiction.  I had no idea how much we would need each other when I started lurking here back in the Marriott days.  You all really do make this process tolerable!  For that, thanks! 

Just a side note, when we reach 250 pages, the mods will shut us down and we will need to start a new thread.  It happened in Jan with our cruise meet thread.  Some people.....me ...did not get the memo on the change so I lost them until this week.  (probably because I am on this board most of my waking hours now!!)  So, we need to keep that in mind and mention it every so often as we get closer so we don't lose anyone.

TTFN, I will check in later.


----------



## Verandah Man

Yeah, the way this thread is going, we will most likely be on Chapter 2 before I hear if I made through ROFR...... 

Our 10/24/09 cruise meets thread is on Chapter 4 already.......with Chapter 5 not too far behind......


----------



## colonialtinker

Good Morning.  We are having a bad day today.  Our dog died earlier this week and for some reason today it has hit everyone.  DD8 and I have been crying for abour an hour.  I finally got her back in bed, she woke up at 5.  We have had the dog for 7 years.  She got pneumonia 2 weeks ago and just couldn't get over it.  Caught her standing out in the rain the day before she died.  Anyone know how I can make DD feel better, without going and getting another dog.  I want to wait a while before I get her another. We always go to the pound and get animals that are due to be put to sleep.  Makes me feel good that I saved a life.


----------



## Laxmom

Colonialtinker, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  To some, the loss of an animal is no big deal; to us, it is like losing a family member.

I have been through this three times.  The first time, I was 10 or 11 and my parents did go out and get another dog right away.  I have to say, it helped ease the pain of that first experience with death.  The second time, Maggie was 17.  She was miserable.  That was easier but I was also older and I wasn't the one who made the decision or took her to the vet the last time.  The third time was with my first dog that I owned as an adult.  It hit my family hard.  K.C. was 16 and colapsed in the back yard.  We knew it was time but it didn't make it any easier.  This is going to sound weird, but...we had him cremated and I still have his ashes.  We got this dog at a very dark time in my life; I had miscarried, lost my Dad suddenly, DH got orders to Oklahoma and DS started school.  That dog saved me by brining me out of my depression and giving me something to nurture.

There are books and advice on the internet about the death of an animal.  As hard as it is, everyone in your family will have to go through the grieving process in their own way but each will experience the same steps and end up at acceptance.  I still miss my boy and am crying as I write this.  Getting another dog will not replace the one you have lost but would provide a distraction from the heartbreak.  Only you can make that decision.

I hope I have somehow helped.  My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Laxmom

Verandah Man said:


> Yeah, the way this thread is going, we will most likely be on Chapter 2 before I hear if I made through ROFR......
> 
> Our 10/24/09 cruise meets thread is on Chapter 4 already.......with Chapter 5 not too far behind......


I don't know Vman!  I was checking out the other ROFR thread and people are passing quickly.  You and I are on about the same timeline.  Lately, contracts seem to be coming back in 10 days or so.  Some sooner!


----------



## colonialtinker

Thanks Laxmom.  I know we will have to grieve.  The dog was like a family member.  I think part of the problem is it's a weekend.  That's when DD would go out and play with the dog.  She is going to her Grandma's later.   Sorry I made you cry.


----------



## Laxmom

Don't be sorry.  I can empathize.  That is what made me cry.  We are all here for each other on this thread.  Not just for the joy of passing ROFR but also for the down times, like banks and estopple and losing a loved one.

This is the hardest part of having a pet.  They bring us so much joy and love us unconditionally.  What you had to do, by being a responsible owner, was the right thing for an animal that gave you so much.  You did the right thing, first and foremost.  You did the only thing you could or should have done.  I say this because I remember wondering if I had.  I was afraid that I wouldn't know when it was time to put K.C. down.  I knew when I saw him suffering.  I think you have that peace of mind also.  It may not help DD as she is so young but I thought I would throw that your way just in case....


----------



## Verandah Man

colonialtinker said:


> Good Morning.  We are having a bad day today.  Our dog died earlier this week and for some reason today it has hit everyone.  DD8 and I have been crying for abour an hour.  I finally got her back in bed, she woke up at 5.  We have had the dog for 7 years.  She got pneumonia 2 weeks ago and just couldn't get over it.  Caught her standing out in the rain the day before she died.  Anyone know how I can make DD feel better, without going and getting another dog.  I want to wait a while before I get her another. We always go to the pound and get animals that are due to be put to sleep.  Makes me feel good that I saved a life.





So sorry to hear of your loss. We take it very hard when we lose a family pet, so we know what you are going through. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. After our buddy Midnight passed just a little over two years ago, we also had him cremated and have his ashes here with us. We were going to bury his ashes in the backyard, but the cedar box they came in was just too nice to put into the ground, so his box is sitting on our kinck-knack self with his favorite chew toy.

We tried getting another dog(Boomer) a few weeks later from the pound, but our DD's cat and Boomer didn't get along, so after two months we had to return Boomer, we did find out later that Boomer did go to a nice home, which made us feel better.


----------



## Disneholic

What does ROFR stand for? I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks and and can't figure it out.


----------



## colonialtinker

Thanks Guys!  I know I did the right thing in my mind.  Vet said nothing more we could do.  I am going to think of positives now and try to get out of the fog.

I do have a question.  Does any one think that Disney will let me bank some of my points, even though I will be pass the 4 month window once I close?  The first contract should have everything completed and points in our account by the 1 or 2 week of May, since the contract has a Oct. YU I will be pass the banking window.


----------



## Verandah Man

This is a pic of our buddy, buddy Midnight. I have this pic as my wallpaper on my laptop. He laid on his bed and didn't move for about 30 minutes after my DD set her cup on his head, he was such a good and loving pooch. It's be more than two years and we still miss him terribly.


----------



## Laxmom

Verandah Man said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss. We take it very hard when we lose a family pet, so we know what you are going through. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. After our buddy Midnight passed just a little over two years ago, we also had him cremated and have his ashes here with us. We were going to bury his ashes in the backyard, but the cedar box they came in was just too nice to put into the ground, so his box is sitting on our kinck-knack self with his favorite chew toy.
> 
> We tried getting another dog(Boomer) a few weeks later from the pound, but our DD's cat and Boomer didn't get along, so after two months we had to return Boomer, we did find out later that Boomer did go to a nice home, which made us feel better.


Yea, the thought was that we would sprinkle K.C.'s ashes in the backyard.  He used to walk the fence and has left was resembles a wagon wheel rut like path the entire way around our fence.  He wasn't a big dog either; a Sheltie.  But I just can't do it.  I know we won't be in this house in a couple of years and I think it would make it harder to leave.

I'm glad you have Midnight, too, Vman.  I think some think I am crazy.  K.C. is also on our bookshelf but it is angled and he is on the far end.  I can see him from where I sit but DH can't .  It bugs him.

We knew "Case" was failing.  I found a pup on the internet and we drove 2 1/2 hours to see him.  Ended up bringing him home.  He is the 2nd from the left in my avitar.  He was 6 month old.  Talked to many before doing it.  Dogs are pack animals - I was afraid he would feel like he was being replaced - that, I was told, is a human emotion.  Jet, the pup, and K.C. got along extremely well.  The middle Sheltie, Shadow, not so well.  They have grown to be best buds but it took time.

It was interesting that the other 2 grieved K.C. also.  Jet wouldn't come to us for over a week and Shadow stopped eating for nearly 3.  It was tough on everyone.


----------



## Verandah Man

Disneholic said:


> What does ROFR stand for? I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks and and can't figure it out.





ROFR = Right of First Refusal.

From the TTS website:

After we receive both Buyer’s and Seller’s signed contract, everything goes to Disney for ROFR (Right of First Refusal). Disney has 30 days to review the contract and decide whether to exercise their right or not. They generally make that decision in 3 weeks. Once approved, Disney forwards everything to the title company and they prepare final documents. After the final documents have been executed and returned (along with the monies due from the Buyer), the contract closes and Disney is notified of the transfer of title.


----------



## colonialtinker

Love the photo!! I have a picture of our dog that I swear is smiling with DD & DH.  It is my favorite picture!  I think I may make DD a coolage this weekend for her wall of photos and take your idea of Loving Memory. 

You guys are great and have really helped this morning


----------



## Laxmom

Disneholic said:


> What does ROFR stand for? I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks and and can't figure it out.



Hi and welcome!!  It is Right of First Refusal.  Disney has the right to buy your contract if your purchase price is too low.  I had a Marriott week last month that they bought back because they wanted it at the price I was paying.



colonialtinker said:


> Thanks Guys!  I know I did the right thing in my mind.  Vet said nothing more we could do.  I am going to think of positives now and try to get out of the fog.
> 
> I do have a question.  Does any one think that Disney will let me bank some of my points, even though I will be pass the 4 month window once I close?  The first contract should have everything completed and points in our account by the 1 or 2 week of May, since the contract has a Oct. YU I will be pass the banking window.



I have seen that question asked before and people were told to ask MS when you first get in the system.  There are reports that they have permitted it.  If not, you could rent them at $10-$12 a point and recoup some of your purchase price.  (That is the going rate - if not more like $14-$15)


----------



## Laxmom

colonialtinker said:


> Love the photo!! I have a picture of our dog that I swear is smiling with DD & DH.  It is my favorite picture!  I think I may make DD a coolage this weekend for her wall of photos and take your idea of Loving Memory.
> 
> You guys are great and have really helped this morning


If you can post it, I would love to see it.  I'm glad to hear we have helped in some small way.  I think that is why God puts us through these challenges; so we can help others when their time comes to deal with the same  kind of things.

I love the picture, Vman.  I wish I had a pic of K.C. on this computer to post!


----------



## Disneholic

This is for points bought NOT thru Disney?


----------



## Laxmom

Disneholic said:


> This is for points bought NOT thru Disney?


Yup.  DVC contracts thru resale.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> If you can post it, I would love to see it.  I'm glad to hear we have helped in some small way.  I think that is why God puts us through these challenges; so we can help others when their time comes to deal with the same  kind of things.
> 
> I love the picture, Vman.  I wish I had a pic of K.C. on this computer to post!



Will have to wait until DH gets home.  Tried to find it but its on his computer in one of his folders.  I just don't know which folder, he has over 50 photo folders


----------



## Disneholic

Thanks for the knowledge, I don't feel quite as dumd now.  Still trying to learn all the abbreviations!


----------



## Laxmom

Me too!!!  I just figured out  (lmao) this week!!


----------



## minniekissedme

colonialtinker said:


> I do have a question.  Does any one think that Disney will let me bank some of my points, even though I will be pass the 4 month window once I close?  The first contract should have everything completed and points in our account by the 1 or 2 week of May, since the contract has a Oct. YU I will be pass the banking window.



CT...sorry about the dog...It's been 30 years since I had the experience...I was actually on vacation, came home, and my parents told me they had to put the dog down. She was my dog...I was pretty po'd they didn't call me or anything. 

On the quote above...my resale agent, ********, hooked us up bigtime on this. My contract has 342 '07 points, June UY. She said that Disney will permit under certain circumstances, the seller to bank those points. From what I recall, those circumstances are related to their previous banking habits. IF they never banked, Disney may allow. ******** apparently asked the seller to call and ask Disney if they would be allowed to bank and presto, 342 points are now banked for me when I close rather than expire June 1.

I'd call whomever you used and inquire, pronto. Another good thing to say about ******** in my book.


----------



## minniekissedme

Now that I am capable of using multi-quote, I have decided not to use it and see how long it takes me to catch up to the number of posts my friend "Porch" has...just a bit over 19,000 to go...

You guys were up early for a Saturday...yoi. 

You are a good mom Laxmom if you stayed out in the rain...

I would have ducked for cover unless of course I'm coaching.


----------



## Laxmom

Do you still try to type in her name or do you just go straight for the *****?


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> Now that I am capable of using multi-quote, I have decided not to use it and see how long it takes me to catch up to the number of posts my friend "Porch" has...just a bit over 19,000 to go...
> 
> You guys were up early for a Saturday...yoi.
> 
> You are a good mom Laxmom if you stayed out in the rain...
> 
> I would have ducked for cover unless of course I'm coaching.


He just looked so good out there!  As soon as his game was over, we were out of there!!!!

Yea, well, my dream of 400 DVC points at SSR woke me up!!


----------



## minniekissedme

I started to use the *** but then I wanted to be accurate and I had to count the damn things...so I just spelled s h o n t e ...and it was easier!  

We live in the world of technology...let the machine do the work!


----------



## minniekissedme

Disneholic said:


> What does ROFR stand for? I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks and and can't figure it out.



 ...another Pittsburgh lurker!     

How about that...we're taking over the world...  

So Disneholic...just lurking?  
Contemplating the shallow end or the deep end of the pool? You've come to the right place... 

bob


----------



## Verandah Man

Disneholic said:


> Thanks for the knowledge, I don't feel quite as dumd now.  Still trying to learn all the abbreviations!





Don't feel bad, I've been on these boards over five years now, and I'm still learing what some of the abbreviations are...........


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> Now that I am capable of using multi-quote, I have decided not to use it and see how long it takes me to catch up to the number of posts my friend *"Porch"* has...just a bit over 19,000 to go...
> 
> You guys were up early for a Saturday...yoi.
> 
> You are a good mom Laxmom if you stayed out in the rain...
> 
> I would have ducked for cover unless of course I'm coaching.





You know what is funny, while I was reading your post, and all the talk of doggies here this morning, I read the word *"Pooch"* instead of *"Porch"*, I was wondering who *"Pooch"* was........


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> He just looked so good out there!  As soon as his game was over, we were out of there!!!!
> 
> Yea, well, my dream of 400 DVC points at SSR woke me up!!



$@)...they said it couldn't be done...
$@)...they said it couldn't be done...
$@)...they said it couldn't be done...
$@)...they said it couldn't be done...


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks a lot.  I never got to the part of the dream that mentioned where we got the money for this!! DARN!!!  I'm sure there must have been some creative financing or long lost relative....


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Thanks a lot.  I never got to the part of the dream that mentioned where we got the money for this!! DARN!!!  I'm sure there must have been some creative financing or long lost relative....



you must have been working with my bank


----------



## Laxmom

That wouldn't have been a dream......it would have been a nightmare!!

I just thought it was funny that it was your resort, at that magic number that we joked about after Tammy went shopping.


----------



## HolidayRoad

colonialtinker said:


> Good Morning.  We are having a bad day today.  Our dog died earlier this week and for some reason today it has hit everyone.  DD8 and I have been crying for abour an hour.  I finally got her back in bed, she woke up at 5.  We have had the dog for 7 years.  She got pneumonia 2 weeks ago and just couldn't get over it.  Caught her standing out in the rain the day before she died.  Anyone know how I can make DD feel better, without going and getting another dog.  I want to wait a while before I get her another. We always go to the pound and get animals that are due to be put to sleep.  Makes me feel good that I saved a life.


I'm so sorry about your dog, your right a lot of people don't really get why people get so upset when they lose a pet, I guess the same way people just don't get this whole Disney thing. I really wish I had a way to make your DD feel better but I really don't think there is a way, barring another dog and even doing that will help her move on maybe a little quicker but the only thing that is going to help is time. My family and I are also animal people, a dog, a cat, a rabbit, fish, Guinea pig as of right now, so I have been there and can empathise. I think the best thing that can come out of this is that your teaching your DD an extremely valuable lesson about life. We all protect our children and shelter them as much as possible but death is something that we have no control over and with the life and death of our pets children learn about this process and it will make her a stronger person. Once again I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tink6137130

Laxmom said:


> Do you still try to type in her name or do you just go straight for the *****?





I have been searching and still cant figure out the name of the companycould someone PM me the name? TIA


----------



## Laxmom

tink6137130 said:


> I have been searching and still cant figure out the name of the companycould someone PM me the name? TIA


Check your private messages!


----------



## tink6137130

Laxmom said:


> Check your private messages!



Thanks Laxmom!


----------



## Grandbuddy

colonialtinker said:


> Thanks Guys!  I know I did the right thing in my mind.  Vet said nothing more we could do.  I am going to think of positives now and try to get out of the fog.
> 
> I do have a question.  Does any one think that Disney will let me bank some of my points, even though I will be pass the 4 month window once I close?  The first contract should have everything completed and points in our account by the 1 or 2 week of May, since the contract has a Oct. YU I will be pass the banking window.



and see if they are willing to go ahead have MS bank the points, for your benefit. They don't lose control over the points until estoppel, do they?  Seems like that would work, and it wouldn't be a whole lot of trouble for them. And I'm sorry about your dog.


----------



## Laxmom

I don't think they can bank them if it is already in the estopple process from what a previous post stated.  How far into this are you, Colonialtinker?  ROFR or estopple?  I can't keep track of everybody!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> I don't think they can bank them if it is already in the estopple process from what a previous post stated.  How far into this are you, Colonialtinker?  ROFR or estopple?  I can't keep track of everybody!!




Didn't realize they were that far along. It might be a tip for all of us who are looking at contracts *that could possibly to go into the last four months of the UY prior to closing/getting into the system *-

Make the banking of present year points a condition of the offer to purchase!

(Unless, of course, you KNOW that you will use those points prior to expiration.)


----------



## Laxmom

I actually did think of this with my contract!  For once, I thought ahead! We have an August UY and we will get all of our points then - banked and '08.  So, our sellers already banked them for us.  We won't travel until next March so I should still be outside of the 7 month window when we close so I shouldn't have problems getting our room.  I can't even believe I was able to keep my head when this contract came up and think of this stuff!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> I actually did think of this with my contract!  For once, I thought ahead! We have an August UY and we will get all of our points then - banked and '08.  So, our sellers already banked them for us.  We won't travel until next March so I should still be outside of the 7 month window when we close so I shouldn't have problems getting our room.  I can't even believe I was able to keep my head when this contract came up and think of this stuff!!



If mine goes through, I'll have plenty of time to bank points, with a December UY. Poor me, though...probably will have to take an extra last-minute trip to use the 110 banked points (and 4 holding points?) banked from '06. Just hope I have that problem!! (to DVC - "You will waive ROFR...You will waive ROFR...)


----------



## Laxmom




----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> I don't think they can bank them if it is already in the estopple process from what a previous post stated.  How far into this are you, Colonialtinker?  ROFR or estopple?  I can't keep track of everybody!!



Already passed all ROFR.  In Estopple on both contracts.  From what I can find out I have to wait until everything closes now.  On the good side DH just said we can go at the end of August So now I am trying to figure out where I can stay with those points and not lose any.  Have narrowed it down to 2 places for a 5 day stay.  DD won't know how to act if we go twice this summer.  I will have to get AP's once we get our member ID's.  I am now planning a June, August, Dec. and Feb. trips Thankfully June's trip was already planned.  I hope I don't get burned out


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> You got it I will had off "THE LIST" on the 17th of April and this great responsibility will all be yours I have the utmost faith in your abilities!! Thank you *icouldlivethere*. I can can sleep now.



April 17th should be easy to remember because its my DH's birthday.    Glad I can be of help.  I wouldn't want you to miss out on your beauty sleep! 



HolidayRoad said:


> Congratualtions!!!   Way to keep the lucky thread going!!  You will now be removed from the ROFR list. icouldlivethere are you watching? This is how you manage "the list".



Watching and waiting! 

After driving 6 hours last night we arrived safely at our sons house and I am sitting at his kitchen table using his laptop to take care of my addiction.


----------



## icouldlivethere

colonialtinker said:


> Thanks Guys!  I know I did the right thing in my mind.  Vet said nothing more we could do.  I am going to think of positives now and try to get out of the fog.
> 
> I do have a question.  Does any one think that Disney will let me bank some of my points, even though I will be pass the 4 month window once I close?  The first contract should have everything completed and points in our account by the 1 or 2 week of May, since the contract has a Oct. YU I will be pass the banking window.



So sorry to hear of your loss!  I've been there and know how hard the grieving process is.  They are a part of your family and you miss them dearly when they are gone.

As far as banking your points go I think you should still have time to do it.  I also have an Oct. YU and will need to bank some points when we close.  I was told I had until May 31st to bank my points.  If your points are in the system by the 1st or 2nd week of May you should still be able to bank them before May 31st which is the last day to bank with an Oct. YU.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

So sorry to hear of you loss 

I look at all of my pets as my fur children and it is very hard for the whole family. I had a plaque made for my cat when we lost him last summer. A grave marker for him with a nice poem on it and an etched picture of him. I don't think there is a lot you can do to help ease pain - my kids cried on and off for quite a while but we talked about it and they did get through it. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

colonialtinker said:


> I do have a question.  Does any one think that Disney will let me bank some of my points, even though I will be pass the 4 month window once I close?  The first contract should have everything completed and points in our account by the 1 or 2 week of May, since the contract has a Oct. YU I will be pass the banking window.



I believe that you have until May 31st to bank your points.  My contract that we are in the process of closing on also has a UY of Oct and that's what I was planning on doing as our closing will probably be in early May.  Otherwise I would have asked the seller to bank the points, but I left it since I thought I'd wait and see when we did close and if I might be able to sneak in a trip depending on room availability.  If I'm wrong on the date then I'll be asking the seller to bank the points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

colonialtinker said:


> Good Morning.  We are having a bad day today.  Our dog died earlier this week and for some reason today it has hit everyone.



So sorry to hear about the passing of your beloved dog.  My dear little basenji girl passed away almost 5 years ago.  Ironically I was at Disneyworld on a business trip.  I will forever picture in my mind sitting in my room at the Contemporary (and that decore they had!) while my then fiancee gave me the news.  She was 15 and had been declining in health although not in any pain that we could tell of - just wearing down.  I also had her cremated and she sits in the room that is used by our current furry companions.  I couldn't even count the number of times that she still comes up in conversation - she was quite a character and had a big impact on our lives.
Pets are so great for the love and companionship they give - just wish that they had longer life spans as it's so hard to say goodbye.  I understand completely what you're going thru.


----------



## pb4ugo

Got this msg from Yamilin at TSS yesterday:
"Congratulations!!!!
 I just received notification from Disney that they are waiving their right to purchase.  This means that the package is officially yours.  Generally in about 28 days you will receive final documents from Timeshare Closing Services. "

WooooHoooo!  Was sure we would get the contract - a crumby 50 pts @ SSR and a stripped contract to boot!  We just needed the 50 pts and the June UY.

So now we sit and wait for the closing.  No need to fret about this timeframe - we are already members and have no immediate intention of securing reservations.

Contract went to Disney 3/24, so ROFR process took just under 2 wks.

Here's wishing the same success to all others waiting out the ROFR phase!


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats pb4ugo!!!  That is great news! Things sure seem to be speeding up on the ROFR timeline.  Maybe that is why estopple is slowing down.  The huge number of contracts that were slowing ROFR down have now moved to the next step and are slowing that system down.  That's my theory and I'm sticking with it!!


----------



## Verandah Man

pb4ugo said:


> Got this msg from Yamilin at TSS yesterday:
> "Congratulations!!!!
> I just received notification from Disney that they are waiving their right to purchase.  This means that the package is officially yours.  Generally in about 28 days you will receive final documents from Timeshare Closing Services. "
> 
> WooooHoooo!  Was sure we would get the contract - a crumby 50 pts @ SSR and a stripped contract to boot!  We just needed the 50 pts and the June UY.
> 
> So now we sit and wait for the closing.  No need to fret about this timeframe - we are already members and have no immediate intention of securing reservations.
> 
> Contract went to Disney 3/24, so ROFR process took just under 2 wks.
> 
> Here's wishing the same success to all others waiting out the ROFR phase!






*Congrats!!!*


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Congrats pb4ugo!!!  That is great news! Things sure seem to be speeding up on the ROFR timeline.  Maybe that is why estopple is slowing down.  The huge number of contracts that were slowing ROFR down have now moved to the next step and are slowing that system down.  That's my theory and I'm sticking with it!!



Can I stick with your theory  I agree seems like a lot of us are now waiting for estopple.  Maybe they can transfer some employees from ROFR to estopple department.


----------



## minniekissedme

pb4ugo said:


> Got this msg from Yamilin at TSS yesterday:
> "Congratulations!!!!
> I just received notification from Disney that they are waiving their right to purchase.  This means that the package is officially yours.
> Here's wishing the same success to all others waiting out the ROFR phase!



waytogo pb4...congrats!


----------



## colonialtinker

Just voted Bob, I was 18,330.  Your friend should when.   On the other matter I'll let you know by tomorrow.  DH wants to go out to dinner and since I've been on the boards or emailing people I need to humor him.  Can't turn down a night out, even if it means a 45 minute ride to get there.
Pam


----------



## minniekissedme

colonialtinker said:


> Just voted Bob, I was 18,330.  Your friend should when.   On the other matter I'll let you know by tomorrow.  DH wants to go out to dinner and since I've been on the boards or emailing people I need to humor him.  Can't turn down a night out, even if it means a 45 minute ride to get there.
> Pam



hmmmm...slow voting day today...everyone enjoying some nice weather perhaps! And no hurry on item 2...hope dinner was great!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Quite a bit of action these past few days, Now pb4ugo to the next list!!!

*Updated list 4/4/08: *


Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Princess Amy Lyn

Frankiesmom

Laxmom  

Grandbuddy

JaxDisneyFans

Monami7 


*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Sorry I had a busy day Just got back in and finally got a chance to vote. He's still up over 13000 votes over the next guy, I think he's in good shape, when does this contest end?


----------



## minniekissedme

Thanks HR...contest ends the end of April. Expecting the lead to hold but one never knows. John and his family are thrilled and it's really turning into a Disney dreams come true story.


----------



## tammymacb

Very busy day at work today....just had a minute to hop on and say hello!

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog.  I have adopted greyhounds and love them dearly.  The last time we lost one was devistating.  I'll be thinking of you and your family as I know how difficult it is.

WOW!  Lots through ROFR, I can't believe I'm setting myself up for this again.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Just voted - he is way out in the lead! I sure hope he wins. 

Congrats on the waived ROFR. I noticed on mine that it was like a mass mailing. I think they use the same text for everyone and it does seem to be speeding up. 

I agree with the estoppel theory - that is why we are all slowed down and waiting - we are all in the same huge group that came through about a month ago - I hope I hear something this week.


----------



## Grandbuddy

and Tuesday, and Wednesday.... Really strange to prefer the weekdays right now, since ROFRs, estoppels, and other interesting things don't seem to happen on the weekends.


----------



## Laxmom

I know what you mean.  It is like things come to a screeching halt on the weekends!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> I know what you mean.  It is like things come to a screeching halt on the weekends!




I second that - it is the only time I am not checking my email every 5 minutes hoping something popped in.


----------



## Disneholic

Yes another Burgher!  What is everyone voting on?

In answer to your question--we started wading in the shallow part, but I think I've gone off the deep end!


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I second that - it is the only time I am not checking my email every 5 minutes hoping something popped in.


Exactly!!  I don't jump when the phone rings.  Today we got a call on DH's cell from area code 407. (Orlando) I got really nervous all of a sudden.  I answered and held my breath.......it was an automated call wanting to know if we wanted to sell or rent our timeshare!  Heck, we haven't even passed ROFR yet!!!  We never got these calls previously but have gotten 3 of them this week so I think buying has put us on some list, somewhere.


----------



## minniekissedme

Disneholic said:


> Yes another Burgher!  What is everyone voting on?



I have a friend who is in a contest at golfdigest.com. His name is John Atkinson and he is one of five finalists to play at Torrey Pines in CA, with Justin Timberlake, Tony Romo, and Matt Lauer! He's kicking butt. He's also a lung cancer patient and is now more than actively involved with lung cancer awareness. If you get a chance to vote, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## minniekissedme

The light bulb just went off...thanks Susan! It's time for a  break! Anyone....anyone? Where's Grandbuddy...


----------



## Laxmom

I got my root beer!  Here's to DVC.  May the frustration be forgotten by the great family vacations ahead!! SSAALLUUTTEE!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> I have a friend who is in a contest at golfdigest.com. His name is John Atkinson and he is one of five finalists to play at Torrey Pines in CA, with Justin Timberlake, Tony Romo, and Matt Lauer! He's kicking butt. He's also a lung cancer patient and is now more than actively involved with lung cancer awareness. If you get a chance to vote, I'd appreciate it!


OOHH! Matt Lauer?  I hope John beats Justin Timberlake's booty!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> The light bulb just went off...thanks Susan! It's time for a  break! Anyone....anyone? Where's Grandbuddy...



I was over at the golf thing voting for John. I gave myself a handicap of 40+. I've played 9 holes in my life, and my divots went further than the ball, most of the time. Who knew I'd have to give myself a handicap to vote for your bud?


----------



## Disneholic

I gave him my vote.  Looks like he was winning by a landslide!  Since you all are talking about contests (kind of) does anyone know JustinM.  he was a finalist for the CMO--just wondering how it was going?  Can't find the site to check.


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> I was over at the golf thing voting for John. I gave myself a handicap of 40+. I've played 9 holes in my life, and my divots went further than the ball, most of the time. Who knew I'd have to give myself a handicap to vote for your bud?
> 
> ...and - CHEERS!



Here's to you...



Disneholic said:


> I gave him my vote.  Looks like he was winning by a landslide!  Since you all are talking about contests (kind of) does anyone know JustinM.  he was a finalist for the CMO--just wondering how it was going?  Can't find the site to check.



Haven't talked with Justin since the contest...if I get an update I'll pass it on.

I'm having big time download issues with the boards tonite...been trying to post this for 10 minutes. And now the hoop game is winding down and I'm going to watch the end and say good nite...good nite...good nite.


----------



## minniekissedme

Good Morning boys and girls...I had a terrible time last nite with this site. Couldn't get anything to run or download so I shut it down. Really weird then...IE started to open up browser after browser on my computer, all trying to get to this site. Literally 100 browsers until I did a quick shut down.

Very weird...I need to post this on the tech site as well...not that anyone will look into it but...

Busy day today...probably won't be back until tonite! Plus it's going to be sunny and 60+ here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   TTFN


----------



## HolidayRoad

Good morning everyone. Just checking in, kind of slow the past couple of days. I do find it funny how the weekends are so much slower here than during the week. Well, tomorrows Monday and Nancy told my wife to call her back on Monday so hopefully I will have some news. I really hope we can get this whole thing settled before our trip...Which is only 11 days 17 hours 5 minutes and 2 seconds before we head outta town sideways. I hope everyone has a nice laid back Sunday, I'll check back in from time to time.


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning all!! I sure wish you luck tomorrow, HR.  I think this is going to be a big week for this group.  There are a bunch who should be hearing something this week on various levels!!  Good luck all!!

It is supposed to be really nice here today also.  And tomorrow even bettter!  Of course, no lacrosse games scheduled so no rain.  Both games on ESPN U yesterday were played in rain.  I'm telling you, lacrosse is french for rain!!!

I think I will do some homework and then take the '68 Mustang for it's maiden spring voyage.  Poor thing hasn't seen the pavement since last fall.

Enjoy your day guys!! TTFN


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good Morning Everyone...
Hope you have a blessed Sunday...we are going to be low key today..2 of the 4 kids have colds. Also we are trying to figure out the financing thing for our resale.  Since we are first time buyers we wanted to buy a nice amount of points.  We have some cash for some of them and wanted to finance the rest.  We got a letter yesterday from the place reccommended from GMAC because we have not lived in the same house for one year they cannot finance it. We have lived in the area for 2 years and moved last Sep. to a new place.  So we are trying to figure it out.  Our bank loans are way more than most other places.  Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Laxmom

You could do a home equity line of credit, you can get a lower interest rate than a regular loan,  or a 0% on a CC depending on the amount.  I know I got an offer from Capital One frecently for 0% for a year or 18 months.  

Nice of them to let you know after the fact.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats to Fourkidsphoto, Barney44 and Colonialtinker (again)!!!!    


*As of 4/06/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44


*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Wow, it is a slow day around here. We went to the zoo and enjoyed the weather a bit with the kids. It is nice, but the breeze is cold. Still early for north country though. Hopefully soon we hit 70  

   That we all here on our Estopple, Get our closing papers or pass ROFR this week   

  

TTFN - Tata For Now


----------



## minniekissedme

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Good Morning Everyone...
> Hope you have a blessed Sunday...we are going to be low key today..2 of the 4 kids have colds. Also we are trying to figure out the financing thing for our resale.  Since we are first time buyers we wanted to buy a nice amount of points.  We have some cash for some of them and wanted to finance the rest.  We got a letter yesterday from the place reccommended from GMAC because we have not lived in the same house for one year they cannot finance it. We have lived in the area for 2 years and moved last Sep. to a new place.  So we are trying to figure it out.  Our bank loans are way more than most other places.  Anyone have any suggestions??



Call my bank...tell them I sent you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

minniekissedme said:


> Good Morning boys and girls...I had a terrible time last nite with this site. Couldn't get anything to run or download so I shut it down. Really weird then...*IE started to open up browser after browser on my computer, all trying to get to this site. Literally 100 browsers *until I did a quick shut down.
> 
> Very weird...I need to post this on the tech site as well...not that anyone will look into it but...
> 
> Busy day today...probably won't be back until tonite! Plus it's going to be sunny and 60+ here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   TTFN



You have spyware that has hijacked your internet web browser. Run anti-spyware programs like Ad-aware 7.0 and Spy Bot. Sorry to get OT, couldn't help myself!


----------



## Laxmom




----------



## HolidayRoad

You know I was thinking the same thing the way he said that it was opening the browser multiple times very quickly. I was hoping that since he said it was happening last night and he posted today that wasn't the case. I hate to say this but if his browser is hijacked adware probably wont get rid of it, it's usually too embedded in his system to get it out, at least in the cases I've seen. 

   Minniekissedme, just a suggestion go through your task manager (ctrl/alt/delete), check out your processes and cpu - your system idol process should be no less than 97-98 percent check the applications see if anything else is running beside what you know you have running. Unless you have a lot of stuff on your computer you should only have about 50 process or so if you double click on the top of cpu so that cpu usage is in descending order see if anything weird is eating up your system.  I'd run a virus sweep, running adware is a good idea but I would also download windows defender and run that too. Of coarse if it's not  happening anymore than this isn't really necessary but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## colonialtinker

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Good Morning Everyone...
> Hope you have a blessed Sunday...we are going to be low key today..2 of the 4 kids have colds. Also we are trying to figure out the financing thing for our resale.  Since we are first time buyers we wanted to buy a nice amount of points.  We have some cash for some of them and wanted to finance the rest.  We got a letter yesterday from the place reccommended from GMAC because we have not lived in the same house for one year they cannot finance it. We have lived in the area for 2 years and moved last Sep. to a new place.  So we are trying to figure it out.  Our bank loans are way more than most other places.  Anyone have any suggestions??



I refi'd my home.  Did the calculations, 48K savings in interest and got locked in to a 5% rate.  My justification for buying DVC and emptying the savings account Anyway if you own your home look at home equality or if you deal with the same bank look at a line of credit.  There are ways around the problem.

Bob do a virus check on your computer.  This happened to DH and he had a virus that had turned off his virus software.  Took us forever to get rid of the virus, finally had to reformat the lap top.  I learned one thing from that I nightmare, manually do a virus check each week, plus the scheduled checks.  I wish hackers would find something better to do, then mess with peoples computers


----------



## minniekissedme

thanks everyone...running McAfee right now! Nothing unusual today. Just busy, busy, busy!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

For those of you ahead of me in the process, when do you think I'll get my closing docs? I passed ROFR on 3/27.

Thanks!  

Also, lots of luck and pixie dust to those waiting!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Buckeye Fan said:


> For those of you ahead of me in the process, when do you think I'll get my closing docs? I passed ROFR on 3/27.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, lots of luck and pixie dust to those waiting!!!



Good morning...mine was pushing three weeks. Sent the check/docs on Friday so it should arrive today. Closing is scheduled for the 14th and may close this week if everything is in order.


----------



## minniekissedme

Good morning boys and girls...another beautiful day ahead. Supposed to be a perfect early spring day with lots of sun and blue skys.  
Another busy day in store...working on a new listing this morning and this afternoon I'll be enjoying beautiful PNC Park for the '08 Pittsburgh Pirates opener! Tough duty in a suite today! Then more house hunting after the game. 

My closing process should be rolling today. The settlement folks don't work over the weekend so there was no need to "overnite" the docs. As I mentioned to Buckeye Fan, they will receive docs today! Keeping my fingers crossed... 

Allow me to propose a question for today. If you would be able to take anyone person to WDW with you, who would it be?? I'd like to be able to take my grandfather Burt. He died much to young...he was a blast. He was big time into horticulture...would have loved WDW. He was a great guy to hang out with, enjoy a good dinner and a drink, and would have been a great DVC'er. 

I'll be around for a bit...hope everyone gets a little  today!


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning everyone!!  Another spring like day here in Ohio.  DH is traveling all week so if I hear something, he won't be here to share it with. I guess you all will be the first to know!

It should be a big week!  We've got a lot of people who should be hearing something soon.  I hope everyone gets really good news this week.  And HR will be within 1 week of his trip soon, too.  Lucky duck!

Have a super day!! I'm glad there is only one monday a week!


----------



## Laxmom

Thats a tough question, Minnie.  I think I would have to say my brother.  He works a job that has really robbed him of a family life; he travels 5 days a week.  He also has been through some life experiences that have changed him.  He really is a big kid at heart but just doesn't slow down enough to let him out very often.  I think he would be a lot of fun to go to Disney with and he needs it!!

Have fun at the park!  Should be a beautiful day for baseball.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Buckeye Fan said:


> For those of you ahead of me in the process, when do you think I'll get my closing docs? I passed ROFR on 3/27.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, lots of luck and pixie dust to those waiting!!!



That is a hard one - I passed ROFR on 3/20/08 and still have not heard a word or gotten through Estopple. One company out there seems to be moving faster then the others. Did you go through TTS?


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> Allow me to propose a question for today. If you would be able to take anyone person to WDW with you, who would it be?? I'd like to be able to take my grandfather Burt. He died much to young...he was a blast. He was big time into horticulture...would have loved WDW. He was a great guy to hang out with, enjoy a good dinner and a drink, and would have been a great DVC'er.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I would say my sister and her family. She had cancer (Hodgkins) when she was 18 and it went into remission. She just got another cancer last August (40 years old) that was caused by the treatment for the first cancer. It was the most aggressive form on breast cancer out there. They have treated her, done the surgery and 6 weeks of radiation. She is now on a wait and see - which is hard. She has always wanted to take her kids to Disney - that is one reason that getting this closed and getting the Grand Villa is so important to me - she can stay with us when we go


----------



## minniekissedme

Like you Tig...I'm hoping the DVC will get my parents to go with us, too. They are getting a bit older and actually moved closer to us to be near my kids and my brother's family. Doing WDW would be a lot for them only in the sense they have no interest in keeping up with us. But to get them to "hang" at SSR would be very realistic!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> Like you Tig...I'm hoping the DVC will get my parents to go with us, too. They are getting a bit older and actually moved closer to us to be near my kids and my brother's family. Doing WDW would be a lot for them only in the sense they have no interest in keeping up with us. But to get them to "hang" at SSR would be very realistic!



To be honest, that is how I found DVC resale. I was searching for a way to be able to afford to get them there. Even if they can't do everyday at the park, I wanted to get them there. My DH and I were investigating and I have a person at work that owns a DVC timeshare. When we researched it was came across TTS - it was an easy decision. We love Disney, it would allow us to get her there in an investment sense and we can go A LOT - a win win situation!!!!! I am so excited about this. I am going to email the closing company today to see if they have heard anything - it has been two weeks tomorrow since I touched base with them -   

That is great that your parents moved closer. Mine are about 1 hour 15 minutes from me and it seems like forever sometimes with crazy schedule of 4 kids.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> I'm glad there is only one Monday a week!




Amen to that sister!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> That is great that your parents moved closer. Mine are about 1 hour 15 minutes from me and it seems like forever sometimes with crazy schedule of 4 kids.



They were only about 40 minutes away and when the kids were younger and I had a real job they would come out a couple times a week to watch them. We saw them regularly at church and now that they are close, my dad lives for them...loves going to all their stuff even if he's bored to tears! And my kids love it, too!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> They were only about 40 minutes away and when the kids were younger and I had a real job they would come out a couple times a week to watch them. We saw them regularly at church and now that they are close, my dad lives for them...loves going to all their stuff even if he's bored to tears! And my kids love it, too!




I was the only one that moved away. They have my sis and brother with in 5 minutes of them so I don't think I have any chance of them moving  

They are also Florida visitors - they pack up their 5th wheel and spend most of the winter in Florida. They are the reason I love Florida so much - this year of course with family affairs, they stayed home to help my sister but most years they are gone from the day after x-mas to the end of April. Anything to get away from the this CNY weather  

Was it Laxmom that said TG there is only one Monday a week - I agree! Your weather sounds like mine, maybe spring is finally coming to our neck of the woods, although my hopes are not up yet


----------



## tink6137130

OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...


----------



## Verandah Man

tink6137130 said:


> OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> Allow me to propose a question for today. If you would be able to take anyone person to WDW with you, who would it be?? I'd like to be able to take my grandfather Burt. He died much to young...he was a blast. He was big time into horticulture...would have loved WDW. He was a great guy to hang out with, enjoy a good dinner and a drink, and would have been a great DVC'er.
> 
> I'll be around for a bit...hope everyone gets a little  today!




I think your question of the day for me is easy and I get to do it every year I'd take my DW. First of all because WDW is the most fun with her. Secondly, because she'd punch me in the face if I picked anyone else to go with.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink6137130 said:


> OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...


Congratulations!!! Now, when are you going to make your first trip Home?????


----------



## HolidayRoad

Completely off topic but just to let everyone everyone know Disney just announced their free dinning option for 8/24/08-9/20/08. You can check it out on the link below:

http://www.mousesavers.com/packages.html#visafreedining


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tink6137130 said:


> OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...




 CONGRATULATIONS    


 - time has to be ticking down for me and the rest of us waiting for Estoppel - I sure hope this is out week too ------


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> I think your question of the day for me is easy and I get to do it every year I'd take my DW. First of all because WDW is the most fun with her. Secondly, because she'd punch me in the face if I picked anyone else to go with.





  * It's all good fun 'til your wife punches you! *

Good Morning Sunshines!     I missed you all this weekend.  Work was busy and I was a tad under the weather and crabby...I'm much better today.   

Tink, congrats!  I sent off my check on Thursday so I'm hoping that I'll hear something soon.  ( Not to mention that my closing date is the 9th so I deserve it  )

I love to go to Disney with my parents and my sister, Kristen.  

This December I went and shared a room with them.  ( Kris got 2 BWV studios ).  Next time I'll have my own room.  Kris and I will take turns using points to take our parents.  So next trip to Dis, I'll use the points for their room.  Then Kris does it again...

I can't wait to go again it December.  It was my favorite trip to Disney ever.


----------



## Grandbuddy

And "Good Morning" to all!

A very plasant spring morning here, with the birds singing outside the window. Supposed to be 80 degrees later in the day, and more shrubbery (actually, nine-foot tall azaleas!) to try to trim down - has to be done every once in awhile to try to get the jungle vines out of them.

For the ? of the day - I wish I could take my folks, but they aren't able to go too much any more. They love coming down here, and were able to make a trip down week before last, for the first time in a long time (even though I regularly offer to go get them and bring them down - it's "too much trouble.") This trip was especially bittersweet, as Mom will have hospice with her, soon.

So, for practicality's sake, and going by our experience from this past December, I'm going to say there's not much to compare to sharing WDW with your grandkids (which is why I'm in this thread, to begin with). And this time next Monday, Lord willing, the wife and I will be pulling out of Fairhope with a (nearly) 4-yr-old in his carseat, watching Disney movies on DVD, and saying, "Are we almost there?" by the time we clear the block - heading to Pop Century for four nights. 

He doesn't know he's going, as a change in my Mom's condition (she is really doing fairly well, right now) would scuttle the trip. So we're also looking forward to seeing his face when he finds out he is NOT just going to 'Buddy and DeeDee's house for the week!

Good luck to all, today.


----------



## tammymacb

Grandbuddy, that's awesome!  You'll have such a great trip.


----------



## minniekissedme

tink6137130 said:


> OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...



What an awesome start to a Monday!  
Way to go Tink...Congratulations and Welcome Home!  

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail

icouldlivethere

Tammymacb

minniekissedme


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 4/7/08*
disneymotherof3  

tink6137130


----------



## cybertea201

GOOD MORNING ALL

The timeshare store should be getting my first check and documents today, then i guess the documents are off to disney for ROFR!!

crosses figers


----------



## tammymacb

Good Luck, Cybertea.  I'll be mailing a check for my 50 BWV points today.  

Then I can start all over again....


----------



## Verandah Man

cybertea201 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL
> 
> The timeshare store should be getting my first check and documents today, then i guess the documents are off to disney for ROFR!!
> 
> crosses fingers





I'm only a day or two ahead of you, my deposit check and paperwork arrived at the title company this past Friday morning at 10:30am. I know, because I tracked the package, via USPS tracking..........


----------



## pb4ugo

tink6137130 said:


> OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...




Congrats Tink!  You should only have as great a day at work today!  This is the kind of Monday ya like to wake up to!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning everyone!



minniekissedme said:


> Allow me to propose a question for today. If you would be able to take anyone person to WDW with you, who would it be?? I'd like to be able to take my grandfather Burt. He died much to young...he was a blast. He was big time into horticulture...would have loved WDW. He was a great guy to hang out with, enjoy a good dinner and a drink, and would have been a great DVC'er.
> 
> I'll be around for a bit...hope everyone gets a little  today!



That's a tough one.  There's so many people that we want to take with us! This trip we're taking my mom and stepdad with us.  It's their 10th Anniversary present from us.  Next trip we're planning on taking my best friend and her family.  She's the sister I never had and vice versa!  We love getting together with them!  It's hard to get together with family and some friends because we live so far from them (4-5 hours away).  But when you're a military family, where you go, they visit!!



tink6137130 said:


> OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...



Congrats and welcome home!!!!      



Grandbuddy said:


> And "Good Morning" to all!
> 
> A very plasant spring morning here, with the birds singing outside the window. Supposed to be 80 degrees later in the day, and more shrubbery (actually, nine-foot tall azaleas!) to try to trim down - has to be done every once in awhile to try to get the jungle vines out of them.
> 
> For the ? of the day - I wish I could take my folks, but they aren't able to go too much any more. They love coming down here, and were able to make a trip down week before last, for the first time in a long time (even though I regularly offer to go get them and bring them down - it's "too much trouble.") This trip was especially bittersweet, as Mom will have hospice with her, soon.
> 
> So, for practicality's sake, and going by our experience from this past December, I'm going to say there's not much to compare to sharing WDW with your grandkids (which is why I'm in this thread, to begin with). And this time next Monday, Lord willing, the wife and I will be pulling out of Fairhope with a (nearly) 4-yr-old in his carseat, watching Disney movies on DVD, and saying, "Are we almost there?" by the time we clear the block - heading to Pop Century for four nights.
> 
> He doesn't know he's going, as a change in my Mom's condition (she is really doing fairly well, right now) would scuttle the trip. So we're also looking forward to seeing his face when he finds out he is NOT just going to 'Buddy and DeeDee's house for the week!
> 
> Good luck to all, today.



That's sooooo awesome!!!!  He will be thrilled beyond belief!!!  That's one of the reasons we bought into DVC.  We want to be able to take our kids and grandchildren (which aren't going to be around for a long time) to WDW and create the best of vacation memories.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

cybertea201 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL
> 
> The timeshare store should be getting my first check and documents today, then i guess the documents are off to disney for ROFR!!
> 
> crosses figers





CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## cybertea201

UPS


Type:  	 Package  	 
Status: 	Delivered 	 
Delivered On: 	04/07/2008
10:08 A.M. 	 
Delivered To: 	ORLANDO,  FL,  US

THEY HAVE IT!    

i am so sad!


----------



## Grandbuddy

cybertea201 said:


> UPS
> 
> 
> Type:  	 Package
> Status: 	Delivered
> Delivered On: 	04/07/2008
> 10:08 A.M.
> Delivered To: 	ORLANDO,  FL,  US
> 
> THEY HAVE IT!
> 
> i am so sad!



Yes...you look sad!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good Morning ALL...which is really afternoon for most of you !! Not much exciting around here today...I have to call later today to see if I have to go in for jury duty tomorrow....Which is always a lot of fun when you have 4 children, a stay at home mom and you homeschool....

I have a question of the day.... If you did not have any points at Disney right now and you wanted to buy in.... what would you do???

For example:  with KT on the horizon would you wait and buy enough their to get the 11 month window (and get the incentives) and then buy resale for the rest at another place you would like to stay??  When we made our offer at BCV I had no idea about KT...now I'm thinking if our contract does not go through what would we do?  Just  a thought..


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> I have a question of the day.... If you did not have any points at Disney right now and you wanted to buy in.... what would you do???
> 
> For example:  with KT on the horizon would you wait and buy enough their to get the 11 month window (and get the incentives) and then buy resale for the rest at another place you would like to stay??  When we made our offer at BCV I had no idea about KT...now I'm thinking if our contract does not go through what would we do?  Just  a thought..



I think I would go through the same process that I just did, look to resale, pick the resort right for me and buy. I just feel I get more bang for my buck, resale. As for the "imaginary Kingdom Towers" that reminds me a lot of the Wizard of Oz where the wizard tells them to "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain" we all know it's there but they keep pretending, I would want to see what the points chart looks like, the price per point and all that before I did anything so as for waiting, for me anyway, I have waited long enough!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay - do I email today just for an update or do I give it a few more days. It has been 19 days since I got through ROFR and no word,         although she told me not expect anything for 3 weeks and it has only been two and a half - I am on pins and needles waiting       

   Anyone got a suggestion or wants to tell me how many times they emailed?


----------



## tammymacb

Hey everyone! 

Back from the PO.  Sent off the new BWV contract...   As soon as they recieve the check, I'm back to ROFR.. 

Amy, you really need to look around and decide where you want to stay most.  I love the Epcot area, love the BW and decided to buy my first contract there.  When I was looking for an add on, I found a BCV contract that was perfect and in the same location so made an offer and then let it go when more BWV points became available.  When I want to plan a trip to Disney ( plan being the operative term ) BWV is my first choice so that's why I want to own there.

If you will be dissapointed if you can't get KT, maybe you should wait for it, but, I've heard it will go for sale to current members first, so you may need to have points somewhere to buy in.

IMHO, KT is the least ( of all the Orlando DVCs) interest to me.  I hated the Contemporary.  Now Poly would be another thing, but, I don't even think I'd try to get into KT with the 7 mo window.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Tammy thanks...more things to think about... I'm not a hugh fan of the CR but I like the location....on the monorail etc.... I have to say for looks I really like BCV...


----------



## tammymacb

And the joy continues...

Just called Nancy to see if my closing paperwork has arrived- she hasn't seen it yet.. 

I got the paperwork from her Thursday late afternoon, printed and shipped it off.  I sent it priority because I knew the offices were closed on Saturday so it would have been a waste of money.  But brilliant me didn't track the package...So, it should have gotten there Saturday, but they wouldn't get it till Monday and she gets tons of paperwork on Monday and my package hasn't made its way to her desk yet.

We're hoping all is fine...
I can't BELIEVE I didn't track a package with the check in it, except to say that I was so glad to finally get the dang paperwork, it totally slipped my mind.  Cross your fingers that she gets it later today...or I will lose my mind..


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

OH YEAH ----- I JUST GOT WORD     

In an email to me:

I have received notice from Timeshare Closing Services (TCS) that the final paperwork has been prepared and will be sent to you via email within 48 hours.

I am happy dancing like you wouldn't believe


----------



## tammymacb

Excellent!

Hopefully the estoppels are working out faster.


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> OH YEAH ----- I JUST GOT WORD
> 
> In an email to me:
> 
> I have received notice from Timeshare Closing Services (TCS) that the final paperwork has been prepared and will be sent to you via email within 48 hours.
> 
> I am happy dancing like you wouldn't believe


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

minniekissedme said:


> Allow me to propose a question for today. If you would be able to take anyone person to WDW with you, who would it be??



We would take DH's Aunt Kay.  She took DH to the MK the first month it opened.  She never married and when she died, we used some of her gift to us to buy our DVC.  Every time we are there, we think of her.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I think I would go through the same process that I just did, look to resale, pick the resort right for me and buy. I just feel I get more bang for my buck, resale. As for the "imaginary Kingdom Towers" that reminds me a lot of the Wizard of Oz where the wizard tells them to "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain" we all know it's there but they keep pretending, I would want to see what the points chart looks like, the price per point and all that before I did anything so as for waiting, for me anyway, I have waited long enough!!!



I'm pretty content with the plan we're trying to execute - without the savings on the resales, I wouldn't be able to buy the # of points I'll need for the use of our sons' families, and us.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay - do I email today just for an update or do I give it a few more days. It has been 19 days since I got through ROFR and no word,         although she told me not expect anything for 3 weeks and it has only been two and a half - I am on pins and needles waiting
> 
> Anyone got a suggestion or wants to tell me how many times they emailed?



Congrats!!  Hopefully it won't be long now.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> And the joy continues...
> 
> Just called Nancy to see if my closing paperwork has arrived- she hasn't seen it yet..
> 
> I got the paperwork from her Thursday late afternoon, printed and shipped it off.  I sent it priority because I knew the offices were closed on Saturday so it would have been a waste of money.  But brilliant me didn't track the package...So, it should have gotten there Saturday, but they wouldn't get it till Monday and she gets tons of paperwork on Monday and my package hasn't made its way to her desk yet.
> 
> We're hoping all is fine...
> I can't BELIEVE I didn't track a package with the check in it, except to say that I was so glad to finally get the dang paperwork, it totally slipped my mind.  Cross your fingers that she gets it later today...or I will lose my mind..


I'm sure it's kicking around the office, I'd give it until tomorrow before you start to worry. It'll make it there.


----------



## HolidayRoad

10 days 14 hours 3 minutes and 31 seconds......

Tomorrow starts the single digit dance!!!


----------



## tammymacb

I'm going May 8th...Hopefully I will have closed by then.. 

When you get to BWV, say hello for me.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I'm going May 8th...Hopefully I will have closed by then..
> 
> When you get to BWV, say hello for me.


How about if I take pictures of BWV then post them on here? Maybe over on the DVC picture thread, any requests over at BWV I know laxmom wants a nice one of clown at luna park.


----------



## tammymacb

I can't wait to see pictures!  Take lots!

Will you go to TTS and get your basket?  I want to know what's in that too..


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I can't wait to see pictures!  Take lots!
> 
> Will you go to TTS and get your basket?  I want to know what's in that too..


From what I've read you have to close first then they are supposed to send you an Email thanking you and you can come get your basket. So I don't think I will have all that done by the time I head out. I wonder if Cheryl got an Email from them about her gift basket? Cheryl??????

If you search the threads you will find info on it. I don't want to seem pushy and ask for it and at the same time it would be a convenient time to pick it up. I don't know, I guess if Cheryl gets a Email before we go I may call them to let them know I will be down there at that time. From what I've read it's filled with stuff from a store called "The Basin" or something like that. I hope someone comes on here and fills us in.


----------



## tammymacb

Also, let me know if there is a decent selection of BWV owner Tshirts.  I don't want a polo.   

I'm so jealous, I can't wait till our trip.  May 5th we'll leave at 0400 and off we go.  Did I mention our waitlist came through and we got a Boardwalk view?


----------



## icouldlivethere

tink6137130 said:


> OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...





cybertea201 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL
> 
> The timeshare store should be getting my first check and documents today, then i guess the documents are off to disney for ROFR!!
> 
> crosses figers





tammymacb said:


> Good Luck, Cybertea.  I'll be mailing a check for my 50 BWV points today.
> 
> Then I can start all over again....





Verandah Man said:


> I'm only a day or two ahead of you, my deposit check and paperwork arrived at the title company this past Friday morning at 10:30am. I know, because I tracked the package, via USPS tracking..........





Tigger & Eeyore said:


> OH YEAH ----- I JUST GOT WORD
> 
> In an email to me:
> 
> I have received notice from Timeshare Closing Services (TCS) that the final paperwork has been prepared and will be sent to you via email within 48 hours.
> 
> I am happy dancing like you wouldn't believe



Congratulations to all!!!   Good luck to everyone awaiting ROFR!!



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> I have a question of the day.... If you did not have any points at Disney right now and you wanted to buy in.... what would you do???



I've thought about this and think I would do the same thing all over again.  I may have found a slightly better deal if I had waited but in the end I'm glad I went for BWV.  I'm pretty happy with my 100 points but wouldn't mind adding another 50 points at KTR when it opens depending on what the points tables look like there.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> How about if I take pictures of BWV then post them on here? Maybe over on the DVC picture thread, any requests over at BWV I know laxmom wants a nice one of clown at luna park.



I would love some BWV pictures!  We have to wait until the end of the year to take our first trip with both of our sons getting married this year.  Some pictures would be nice to tide me over until then!


----------



## disneyfatherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> From what I've read you have to close first then they are supposed to send you an Email thanking you and you can come get your basket. So I don't think I will have all that done by the time I head out. I wonder if Cheryl got an Email from them about her gift basket? Cheryl??????
> 
> If you search the threads you will find info on it. I don't want to seem pushy and ask for it and at the same time it would be a convenient time to pick it up. I don't know, I guess if Cheryl gets a Email before we go I may call them to let them know I will be down there at that time. From what I've read it's filled with stuff from a store called "The Basin" or something like that. I hope someone comes on here and fills us in.




I haven't gotten any e-mails about a basket.  I know about them from the thread on here, but no e-mail.  I did receive a thank you note the other day, but nothing in it about the infamous basket.


----------



## disneymotherof3

disneyfatherof3 said:


> I haven't gotten any e-mails about a basket.  I know about them from the thread on here, but no e-mail.  I did receive a thank you note the other day, but nothing in it about the infamous basket.



Sorry if I confused you guys.  I was logged in under my DH's name and didn't know it.


----------



## bookwormde

Just put in an offer hoping to be joining you on this board.

I am pretty frugal (wife says cheap) so I don't know it will be accepted

1st contract

bookworm

update: the offer was not accepted.

thanks for All the infomation you supply on this thread

hopefully I will back with an ROFR testing contract that I can give youy the details on.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Welcome


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> How about if I take pictures of BWV then post them on here? Maybe over on the DVC picture thread, any requests over at BWV I know laxmom wants a nice one of clown at luna park.



Oh yea, HR.   A big 8x10 glossy would be lovely! I will threaten my DS with the picture if he doesn't behave!!!



bookwormde said:


> Just put in an offer hoping to be joining you on this board.



Welcome!!  You need to give us details!  Which resort is your contract at?

Congrats to Tea and T&E!!  I'm telling you we are getting to the point on this thread that things are going to start happening like an avalanche.

I wouldn't change anything.  I am with Tammy.  Of all the resorts, CR does not interest me in the least.  I never cared for the resort either.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Oh yea, HR.   A big 8x10 glossy would be lovely! I will threaten my DS with the picture if he doesn't behave!!!



O.K. you got it! I'll see if I can get my son to pretend it's eating him! Probably to busy over there, there's always early morning!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneyfatherof3 said:


> I haven't gotten any e-mails about a basket.  I know about them from the thread on here, but no e-mail.  I did receive a thank you note the other day, but nothing in it about the infamous basket.




I think the only thing to do here is to volunteer you to find out what the deal is here with the gift baskets. I'm ready to put your foot down.


----------



## tink6137130

HolidayRoad said:


> Congratulations!!! Now, when are you going to make your first trip Home?????



Thank you! I had originally planned on June next year (I have Oct UY)now Im not so sure I can wait that long!!!


----------



## Laxmom

tink6137130 said:


> OMG just I checked my emailgetting ready to go to work and there was  an email from Jaki saying my BWV closed and information on how to get my membership number. (I just wired the money on Wed) What a way to start out my Monday! Good luck to everyone todayI have a feeling its going  to be a lucky day! Off to work now...


congrats!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I think the only thing to do here is to volunteer you to find out what the deal is here with the gift baskets. I'm ready to put your foot down.



   Ok.  I made a post on th egift basket thread, but I don't think there's been a response yet.


----------



## Chickkypoo

I got an e-mail from Robert at the Timeshare Store today that I should be getting my closing documents via e-mail within 48 hours! I can't wait, I'm so excited, and I was already excited for Disney today as I got a call from my Travel Agent that my documents for my trip to Disneyland in May just came in. I was so giddy when I went to pick them up.



HolidayRoad said:


> From what I've read it's filled with stuff from a store called "The Basin" or something like that. I hope someone comes on here and fills us in.



The Basin is a store in Downtown Disney. They have really nice bath products. I can't wait to go back there myself and get some more of their bath bombs. They're the best ones I've ever tried.


----------



## Laxmom

Chickkypoo said:


> I got an e-mail from Robert at the Timeshare Store today that I should be getting my closing documents via e-mail within 48 hours! I can't wait, I'm so excited, and I was already excited for Disney today as I got a call from my Travel Agent that my documents for my trip to Disneyland in May just came in. I was so giddy when I went to pick them up.
> 
> 
> 
> The Basin is a store in Downtown Disney. They have really nice bath products. I can't wait to go back there myself and get some more of their bath bombs. They're the best ones I've ever tried.


That's great news Chickypoo!!  See, things they are a happenin'!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Chickkypoo said:


> I got an e-mail from Robert at the Timeshare Store today that I should be getting my closing documents via e-mail within 48 hours! I can't wait, I'm so excited, and I was already excited for Disney today as I got a call from my Travel Agent that my documents for my trip to Disneyland in May just came in. I was so giddy when I went to pick them up.
> 
> 
> 
> The Basin is a store in Downtown Disney. They have really nice bath products. I can't wait to go back there myself and get some more of their bath bombs. They're the best ones I've ever tried.



First of congratulations, one step closer!! Now, O.K. I'm almost afraid to ask but here goes, what is a bath bomb and why do I need one?


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> First of congratulations, one step closer!! Now, O.K. I'm almost afraid to ask but here goes, what is a bath bomb and why do I need one?



  

How did I know that you were going to ask that?!?!?


----------



## Grandbuddy

bookwormde said:


> Just put in an offer hoping to be joining you on this board.
> 
> I am pretty frugal (wife says cheap) so I don't know it will be accepted
> 
> 1st contract
> 
> bookworm



Otherwise, we'd have sprung for points direct from the mouse, and spared ourselves the wait for ROFR, estoppel, and delayed closings.

But, to fit in, you've gotta tell your whole story! Where are you buying? How many points? What price? Stripped contract or points available? Etc.

I know this sounds pretty nosy - but it's what this thread is all about. We are all rooting for each other, every day. Welcome to the group, Mr. Worm.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> First of congratulations, one step closer!! Now, O.K. I'm almost afraid to ask but here goes, what is a bath bomb and why do I need one?




Maybe it's supposed to be bath balm?


----------



## minniekissedme

Looks like most of the world is asleep...finally catching up after a long, long day. I love baseball and today was a perfect home opener at PNC park. Sunshine, blue skies, no chance of rain...plus I'm in a luxury box. Had to park and walk like I was in Japan at Epcot to the exit but it was a nice day.

Four hours and forty-seven minutes and 12 innings later, I'm bummin' because my Buccos lost. Only 155 more games to go!

Couple beers and I'm feeling good...congrats chickkypoo and T&E, please remember to let me know when the check's in the mail! Cybertea...welcome to the Disney version of h-e-double hockey sticks!

Last but not least...my boy John flew past Verandah Man's post total and stood at 21,375 a bit earlier.

 for all my friends.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/7/08*

icouldlivethere

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 4/7/08*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

I'm sure you are all asleep now...its not 9pm yet West Coast.  I'm just happy to report I don't have jury duty tomorrow....I'm in a holding pattern...I have to call tomorrow night and see for the next day.  So I can be close to my computer to see if I pass ROFR....this is day 11....anyday now!! See you all tomorrow..................


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> Sunshine, blue skies, no chance of rain...plus I'm in a luxury box.



Don't you mean "no chance of lacrosse..."  We have a game tonite - 10% chance of rain and Thursday- 40% and Saturday - 40%.  Weatherman says "it looks like a wet period thru next monday."  Flooding. great.

Sorry about your Pirates, Minnie.  Welcome to our world!  Reds lost yesterday, too.

Good Morning, everyone!!!! Nothing, and I do mean nothing, exciting going on here.  I guess that is good news.  I prefer the calm this week to the chaos of last.  

How long now, HR?  Single digits!!  Wooo Hoooo!  I added a ticker for our new trip this summer.  I got really excited when I realized that it isn't that far away.  I am still so pumped!!

Here's hopin' our thread gets good news again today!!  We got several people who should be hearing any day.  Sending good thoughts your way, guys!!  Today is the day, I can feel it!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Chickkypoo said:


> I got an e-mail from Robert at the Timeshare Store today that I should be getting my closing documents via e-mail within 48 hours! I can't wait, I'm so excited, and I was already excited for Disney today as I got a call from my Travel Agent that my documents for my trip to Disneyland in May just came in. I was so giddy when I went to pick them up.
> 
> 
> 
> The Basin is a store in Downtown Disney. They have really nice bath products. I can't wait to go back there myself and get some more of their bath bombs. They're the best ones I've ever tried.




Must be they were on a roll today because I got the same email. Be sure to let us know when your's arrive. I know I will be checking email every 5 minutes all day long. CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Good morning everyone. I am still on  anxiously awaiting the paperwork    I am sure this is where I will spend most of the day. I wonder - with in 48 hours - so maybe today, maybe tomorrow but either way I know it is coming    My DH was so excited when I told him. My kids still don't know. Waiting for the official close and in the system to tell them   I can't believe that with in the next 10 days I can make plans for my first trip home. 

Yesterday my Amazon order finally came in. I bought one of those back pack harness's for my soon to be 2 year old and took him on a "training" walk last night. I figured that thing may be the best to have when we are at Disney as I know he won't want to be in a stroller all day.  He did failry well and if all goes well and we can go in November he should be in good understanding of how it works by then   

Well, off to wait, watch email and get my work done
   

Looks like a nice day here in CNY - upper 60's - YEAH!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Good morning everyone. I am still on  anxiously awaiting the paperwork    I am sure this is where I will spend most of the day. I wonder - with in 48 hours - so maybe today, maybe tomorrow but either way I know it is coming    My DH was so excited when I told him. My kids still don't know. Waiting for the official close and in the system to tell them   I can't believe that with in the next 10 days I can make plans for my first trip home.
> 
> Yesterday my Amazon order finally came in. I bought one of those back pack harness's for my soon to be 2 year old and took him on a "training" walk last night. I figured that thing may be the best to have when we are at Disney as I know he won't want to be in a stroller all day.  He did failry well and if all goes well and we can go in November he should be in good understanding of how it works by then
> 
> Well, off to wait, watch email and get my work done
> 
> 
> Looks like a nice day here in CNY - upper 60's - YEAH!!!



See, it's already started!!!  This is going to be a good news week for a lot of people!!!

My DH is up your way this week.  He flew into Syracuse last night and drove to Ithaca.  Then on to Watkins Glen today.  He will be there all week.  I sure wish I could have gone; he is visiting with some old friends in the evenings.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> See, it's already started!!!  This is going to be a good news week for a lot of people!!!
> 
> My DH is up your way this week.  He flew into Syracuse last night and drove to Ithaca.  Then on to Watkins Glen today.  He will be there all week.  I sure wish I could have gone; he is visiting with some old friends in the evenings.




He is in for a beautiful today. Yesterday was nice, it was actually nicer in the evening then it was all day because the breeze calmed down. I am in Syracuse right now and this morning was cool, but really nice. Is he here on business? Ithaca is a beautiful area, the gorges are breath taking


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Glad to see so many so excited! Hope those papers get there quickly.

Hope mine are there..  I haven't heard from Nancy yet.  Ohhhh, I so can't wait for this to be overwith, and then I start all over again.


----------



## minniekissedme

good morning indeed...beautiful spring day today...sunshine and 69. I have to get my sprinkler system hooked up today. Had a lovely battle with grubs last year and the grubs won. My lawn was a disaster and I had a guy reseed it yesterday. No rain in site so I have to get some water on it today. Off to work again, too!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I GOT MY PAPERS


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I GOT MY PAPERS




*  Congrats!!! Congrats!!! Congrats!!!  ​*


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Verandah Man said:


> *  Congrats!!! Congrats!!! Congrats!!!  ​*



Thank goodness I only work until 3 - I can get them signed - get the check and mail them over night today!!!!!!

I am so psyched!!!!!!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I GOT MY PAPERS



Congratulations!! You'll be closing before your know it!!!


----------



## cybertea201

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I GOT MY PAPERS



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Chickkypoo

Congrats on getting your paperwork Tigger & Eeyore!

No paperwork for me yet 

I transfered my money into US dollars this morning anticipating going to the bank and getting my check soon. I'm getting really anxious now!

Bath bomb is the correct term. Here's a link http://www.basin.com/web-cart/customer/home.php?cat=248. You drop them in the tub, they fizz up, make the tub smell nice and they make your skin nice and soft. Downtown Disney's Basin had some really cool ones that had little Mickey heads in them. They also have really nice soap and massage bars.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Woo Hoo! Paper work just came thru!!!! I'm off to the bank at lunch today! Hopefully it won't be too much of a line up there!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Chickkypoo said:


> Woo Hoo! Paper work just came thru!!!! I'm off to the bank at lunch today! Hopefully it won't be too much of a line up there!



Congratulations!!!   It looks like there will be a lot of you closing very soon and getting into the system just before me.  I hope you all leave me a studio sometime in early December!


----------



## minniekissedme

And the only reason I would know this information is I seem to remember the birthday person told us about this certain *Holiday *down a particular *Road *we have all traveled...namely this thread. 

Everyone...picture me  

Happy birthday to you...
Happy birthday to you...
Happy birthday dear Ed........
Happy birthday to yooooooouuuuuuu!


----------



## tammymacb

Happpppyyyyyy Birrrrrrrrrrrthday

To Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu   

Wow, looks like the estoppel drain has come unclogged!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Three things: 

First,  thank you very much yes it is my birthday! 

Second, 9 days 18 hours 32 minutes and 45 seconds until WDW so I must now do the single digit dance!!        

Third: I am supposed to keep it a secret and I have PM'd some already but I too got through estoppel and received my paperwork this morning they are signed, and sent back already  . I spoke with Nancy when I got through and she told me how busy she is right now and that she has been inundated with phone calls, she told me how when ever anyone posts that they either passed ROFR or got through estoppel that she gets a bunch of phone calls right away, so you lurkers out there are in this too! She asked me not to go and post it right away because she had a lot going on and didn't want to be stuck on the phone rather than getting the paperwork together to move things along. So I agreed and held out, sort of, as long as I could. If you are reading this Nancy, which I doubt she has time for, I did the best I could.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning everyone!!!

Congrats Tigger & Eeyore and Chickkypoo!!!  You'll be in the system before you know it!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Ed!!!!  Hope you have a great day!!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Congrats!  I'm sooooo happy for you!  ( You already knew that  )

You're going to get to make your reservations!!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, Robert from TTS just called.  He spoke to Nancy and my documents for closing are there!!!   

I can breathe again...


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> OK, Robert from TTS just called.  He spoke to Nancy and my documents for closing are there!!!
> 
> I can breathe again...



Likewise, I checked this AM...my package arrived yesterday! I ask them to confirm but...
Just waiting for the seller now. I sent a quick note to ******** and asked her if they needed a nudge. I want to close! pretty please


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK, Robert from TTS just called.  He spoke to Nancy and my documents for closing are there!!!
> 
> I can breathe again...



Awesome!  I know that's a HUGE load off your mind.


----------



## tammymacb

minniekissedme said:


> Likewise, I checked this AM...my package arrived yesterday! I ask them to confirm but...
> Just waiting for the seller now. I sent a quick note to ******** and asked her if they needed a nudge. I want to close! pretty please



I think the main problem is that the seller has to have paperwork notarized.  I can see that holding them up a little.

I don't even know if my seller has their paperwork back yet, but I sure hope so...


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK, Robert from TTS just called.  He spoke to Nancy and my documents for closing are there!!!
> 
> I can breathe again...


That's good. I wouldn't even know what you would do if they hadn't received it today. But that doesn't matter it's there!!


----------



## cybertea201

Just wondering, (maybe this should be a poll)
How long has it taken for DIsney to approve?
 10days? 15 day? all 30?

thank you.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Happy Birthday Ed!!!!   

Congratulations to all whose closing packages are back and will soon be closing!!  Good for you all!!


----------



## minniekissedme

cybertea201 said:


> Just wondering, (maybe this should be a poll)
> How long has it taken for DIsney to approve?
> 10days? 15 day? all 30?
> 
> thank you.



YES! It has been all of the above...mine took 19 days...others have been more and/or less...lately they seem to have been fairly quick at getting it done.


----------



## HolidayRoad

cybertea201 said:


> Just wondering, (maybe this should be a poll)
> How long has it taken for DIsney to approve?
> 10days? 15 day? all 30?
> 
> thank you.


I want to say it took just about three weeks for me to get through ROFR.


----------



## Verandah Man

*"ED"*


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> He is in for a beautiful today. Yesterday was nice, it was actually nicer in the evening then it was all day because the breeze calmed down. I am in Syracuse right now and this morning was cool, but really nice. Is he here on business? Ithaca is a beautiful area, the gorges are breath taking



Yea, he works for Cargill.  We lived up there about 11 years ago in Ithaca and Schoharie.  Loved the scenery.  We used to picnic in the gorgeous gorges!

Ed. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  Do you want me to sing to ya'?


----------



## HolidayRoad

My wife gave me my "first" birthday present today. A "one share" of Disney stock! Very excited. I'm now a part owner in Disney! One whole share. So I guess I now work for all of you since you owners of DVC so I'm going to bring up this whole "make 'em sweat it out" tactic on the DVC resales, I will be speaking to Robert A. Iger at our next shareholders meeting about these issues.


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> My wife gave me my "first" birthday present today. A "one share" of Disney stock! Very excited. I'm now a part owner in Disney! One whole share. So I guess I now work for all of you since you owners of DVC so I'm going to bring up this whole "make 'em sweat it out" tactic on the DVC resales, I will be speaking to Robert A. Iger at our next shareholders meeting about these issues.





For my 50th Birthday, three years ago, my DW and DD bought me "One Share" of Disney Stock as well. They had it framed and it is hanging up on our livingroom wall with all of our other Disney pics.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I appreciate the Birthday Wishes. I know I'm the oldest child of my wife, now she can refer to me as her 504 month old.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> For my 50th Birthday, three years ago, my DW and DD bought me "One Share" of Disney Stock as well. They had it framed and it is hanging up on our livingroom wall with all of our other Disney pics.


So I guess I'll be running into you at our shareholders meetings.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Well We just got the email we passed ROFR!!! 
Ok here it is we got 270 BCV points at $84 a point. Mar. UY all 08 points....... We signed on 3/28 passed 4/8!


----------



## Verandah Man

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Well We just got the email we passed ROFR!!!
> Ok here it is we got 270 BCV points at $84 a point. Mar. UY all 08 points....... We signed on 3/28 passed 4/8!





*Congrats!!!​*


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congratulations Princess Amy Lyn!      


*As of 4/08/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn


*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## Grandbuddy

Chickkypoo said:


> Congrats on getting your paperwork Tigger & Eeyore!
> 
> No paperwork for me yet
> 
> I transfered my money into US dollars this morning anticipating going to the bank and getting my check soon. I'm getting really anxious now!
> 
> Bath bomb is the correct term. Here's a link http://www.basin.com/web-cart/customer/home.php?cat=248. You drop them in the tub, they fizz up, make the tub smell nice and they make your skin nice and soft. Downtown Disney's Basin had some really cool ones that had little Mickey heads in them. They also have really nice soap and massage bars.



So, "bath bomb" it is...as long as it doesn't blow anything up. (I'm sure we all feel a little vulnerable in the bath....)


----------



## Grandbuddy

Happy Birthday, HR -  

I'm only 207 months older than you.

Congratulations to Tigger and Eeyore and Tammy and Minnie and Chickypoo and Your Highness Amy Lynn.    

This is day 12 from ROFR submission, and I was really hoping for an e-mail message. Let it be known however, that I have NOT pestered Nancy in any way*. Now the rest of you, please leave her alone, too, so she can get some work done. Monami and I would like to leave the ROFR list, and join the waiting for estoppification and closing list. (Yes, I know one of those is not a word. I feel pretty estoppified right now, though.)

God bless us, every one.

*I have, however, been trying to phone "she who must not be named" since last Thursday, and have gotten nothing but voicemail, every day.


----------



## monami7

FINALLY WE PASSED!!!!
Thats 240 SSR point with all of '06 (might be able to use), all of '07, all of '08 and so on!!!!! $80pp (June YY)  

  
Heidi


----------



## disneymotherof3

monami7 said:


> FINALLY WE PASSED!!!!
> Thats 240 SSR point with all of '06 (might be able to use), all of '07, all of '08 and so on!!!!! $80pp (June YY)
> 
> 
> Heidi



Congrats!!!!      Like I said on the other thread, I know you've been waiting for this for a long time now!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Way to go Monami7!!!     

*As of 4/08/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Monami7


*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Happy Birthdy HR   

I never thought of everyone on here calling all of a sudden because we posted it. I think we just want to share because we are all so excited. 

Okay all those waiting, don't bomb Nancy - we want to close so let it comes as it comes. I actually never emailed her after my first contact with her three weeks ago. It was hard, yes it was, but I didn't do it. Yesterday I heard from them, I did not even email her yesterday. I was thinking about it, but did not do it.     I am so psyched - DH called and got the check.


----------



## Grandbuddy

monami7 said:


> FINALLY WE PASSED!!!!
> Thats 240 SSR point with all of '06 (might be able to use), all of '07, all of '08 and so on!!!!! $80pp (June YY)
> 
> 
> Heidi



Congratulations. NOW, I REALLY want to join you. Color me jealous! but glad for you


----------



## monami7

Grandbuddy,
I am sorry you are stuck.  Hopefully today or tomorrow you will hear!
Heidi

I AM SO HAPPY TO BE ON THE WAITING TO CLOSE LIST!!!
Now I can really start dreaming of my 1 BR in Dec.
Thanks Everyone for all the support over the past 5 WEEKS!!!
Heidi


----------



## tammymacb

Wow!  Today has been a pretty awesome day...

Hopefully the end of the week will be just as eventful.

Tomorrow is April 9th...( the closing date on my contract )..


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations *Princess Amy Lyn *& *Monami7*  Now on to the the second stage know to all as estoppel.  One step closer to Home!!!


*Updated list 4/8/08: *

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 

Grandbuddy

JaxDisneyFans




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Not only is your list now larger than the ROFR list, it's now exactly double the ROFR list!


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Ok, I am now officially at the bottom of the list.  I've been calm, but something needs to break soon.  Where oh where is my "Passed ROFR" email?


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Not only is your list now larger than the ROFR list, it's now exactly double the ROFR list!



Sorry - don't remember seeing posts from them. Just not among the "regulars" (eg, those of us who are addicted to this thread)? How long have they been waiting?

Just wondered, since they are the only folks still on the list ahead of me.

And, whoops - there they are, like Mickey Mouse Magic - posting at the same time I am!!


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Grandbuddy said:


> Sorry - don't remember seeing posts from them. Just not among the "regulars" (eg, those of us who are addicted to this thread)? How long have they been waiting?
> 
> Just wondered, since they are the only folks still on the list ahead of me.



Our ROFR went to Disney on 3/22.  Sorry you didn't know about us.  I'm more of a reader than a poster.


----------



## Grandbuddy

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Our ROFR went to Disney on 3/22.  Sorry you didn't know about us.  I'm more of a reader than a poster.



You can now ignore my pm.

You were submitted five days before we were. Best of luck on hearing something soon.


----------



## disneymotherof3

monami7 said:


> Grandbuddy,
> I am sorry you are stuck.  Hopefully today or tomorrow you will hear!
> Heidi
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY TO BE ON THE WAITING TO CLOSE LIST!!!
> Now I can really start dreaming of my 1 BR in Dec.
> Thanks Everyone for all the support over the past 5 WEEKS!!!
> Heidi



I was happy to finally add you on! 



HolidayRoad said:


> Not only is your list now larger than the ROFR list, it's now exactly double the ROFR list!



Good!  That means great things are happening!  Let's keep it up!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Just a big screw up by me, apparently I can't spell or read correctly! And I haven't even been drinking!


----------



## mommacat56

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> He is in for a beautiful today. Yesterday was nice, it was actually nicer in the evening then it was all day because the breeze calmed down. I am in Syracuse right now and this morning was cool, but really nice. Is he here on business? Ithaca is a beautiful area, the gorges are breath taking



I graduated from nursing school   in Syracuse (Upstate Med.- Class of 1976...yeah, I'm old   but in nursing, experience counts for ALOT! ) and my roommate was from Ithaca!  I still have family in the Baldwinsville area.  Nice area of NY this time of year, but the winters are killers unless you really LOVE buckets of snow!     Love the lakes, but the "lake effect" I can live without.


----------



## tammymacb

OK, Ed...our documents are both on Nancy's desk...

Hope she gets working on them chop chop!  

A friend of mine from work ( who isn't on this thread ) bought an OKW contract shortly after I bought mine.  She also got her closing paperwork today.  Nancy must have been a busy girl.


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Good!  That means great things are happening!  Let's keep it up!



Yes Mame, I'll try but I really have no say on any of this.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK, Ed...our documents are both on Nancy's desk...
> 
> Hope she gets working on them chop chop!
> 
> A friend of mine from work ( who isn't on this thread ) bought an OKW contract shortly after I bought mine.  She also got her closing paperwork today.  Nancy must have been a busy girl.


Actually, your documents are on her desk my documents are sitting in a post office warehouse somewhere as we overnighted them today, after reading your post the other day we decided to put a track on them just to be safe. I have absolutely no issue with her closing you today and then me tomorrow, I can wait my turn, you know me Mr. Patience.


----------



## mommacat56

minniekissedme said:


> And the only reason I would know this information is I seem to remember the birthday person told us about this certain *Holiday *down a particular *Road *we have all traveled...namely this thread.
> 
> Everyone...picture me
> 
> Happy birthday to you...
> Happy birthday to you...
> Happy birthday dear Ed........
> Happy birthday to yooooooouuuuuuu!





tammymacb said:


> Happpppyyyyyy Birrrrrrrrrrrthday
> 
> To Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu





HolidayRoad said:


> First,  thank you very much yes it is my birthday!



Hey there!  best wishes to the birthday boy!      Congrats!  
Oh, and have a great trip!


----------



## tammymacb

I want my DVC BWV owner tshirt now....


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Belated Congratulations JaxDisneyFans!
> 
> *Updated list 4/8/08:*
> 
> Tammymacb (3)
> 
> cybertea201
> 
> AinW
> 
> Verandaman
> 
> Karebear06
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> Laxmom
> 
> Grandbuddy
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*



JaxDisneyFan's last post was about his impatience with waiting for ROFR, wasn't it? I don't think he has left our list, yet. His contract was *submitted for ROFR* 3/22. Hasn't gone through, yet. He's still in line, ahead of me.


----------



## mommacat56

tammymacb said:


> I want my DVC BWV owner tshirt now....



I second that!  Can't wait for my BWV closing docs to come  

Just got back from the P.O. with the _official_ letter from Nancy saying that I CLOSED on my BCV contract!    

Let the 10 day countdown begin


----------



## tammymacb

OK..since there was no question of the day, lets hear about your next Disney trip plans..

I know the birthday boy has a trip coming right up!   

I'm going May 5th -8th with my DH.  We're staying in a BW view room.  My sister, Kristen ( DVCnewgirl ) and her DH will be there but staying at AKL.  

We don't have solid plans about much.  We're just going to relax and have a little fun.  We'll hit the parks, swim ( maybe pool hop    )

Can't wait.

Let's hear details of your next trip??


----------



## tammymacb

Mommacat, there were some cute BCV shirts on Ebay....just not BWV..


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

tammymacb said:


> Mommacat, there were some cute BCV shirts on Ebay....just not BWV..



Might have to go look....


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> JaxDisneyFan's last post was about his impatience with waiting for ROFR, wasn't it? I don't think he has left our list, yet. His contract was *submitted for ROFR* 3/22. Hasn't gone through, yet. He's still in line, ahead of me.




Yes I screwed up, I'm a big dummy, my bad!


----------



## Grandbuddy

tammymacb said:


> OK..since there was no question of the day, lets hear about your next Disney trip plans..
> 
> I know the birthday boy has a trip coming right up!
> 
> I'm going May 5th -8th with my DH.  We're staying in a BW view room.  My sister, Kristen ( DVCnewgirl ) and her DH will be there but staying at AKL.
> 
> We don't have solid plans about much.  We're just going to relax and have a little fun.  We'll hit the parks, swim ( maybe pool hop    )
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Let's hear details of your next trip??



Picking up one DGS after a family wedding in Birmingham, this weekend; bringing him home with us Sunday, then leaving early Monday morning (as long as my Mom in Montgomery doesn't take a downturn between now and then) for PopC. 

Pirate and Princess Party Wednesday night, and all MK, all the time as far as plans go. If he can't see the castle, he doesn't think he's at Mickey's house. On Monday, we will probably just explore the resort and maybe DD. And I may try to schedule a DVC tour on Wednesday, during the day, since I've never seen the resort I'm buying (SSR) - or any of them for that matter. (Actually, maybe I've seen BWV, but didn't know it at the time.)


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Yes I screwed up, I'm a big dummy, my bad!



You are so NOT a big dummy! Simple misunderstanding. 


And...it's your birthday, so you get a break.


----------



## monami7

We leave for AKL in 11 days!!!!
You don't want all our plans but heres an idea.
Mickeys clubhouse at Playhouse Disney 
repeat...repeat...repeat
OK now good dinner at O'hana 
Dumbo..
HEEHEE!!

We are planning on the BY BBQ but I am still up in the air about it.  We could only get it for the night we arrive.  I am nervous about being delayed.  our plane lands at 10:45am.  But you never know right?
Heidi


----------



## mommacat56

tammymacb said:


> Mommacat, there were some cute BCV shirts on Ebay....just not BWV..



Hey Tammy!  I'm using the excuse of going to pick one up in person  

As to your question of the day:  I'm going to OKW the week of Dec 27th to Jan 3rd.  My sister is driving down from with her kids (2 teenagers) and I'll have 2 of my 3 college-age boys. My oldest has graduated and he now lives in Richmond, VA. He knows of the trip and is also trying to get there (never one to tolerate being left behind well .  Even at their ages they still love WDW and know it like the back of their hands.   The only downside is that it is soooo far off!  

I have to plan my trips around my accelerated RN to BSN program.  I take 1-2courses every 8-10 weeks without time off in between.  They run one right after the other.  I have a week off around July 4th and then again around Labor Day. That's it until Christmas break.  I'm into it a year now and have another year to go.  I've been adding on so I can take a great graduation trip in May of '09.   My 2 younger sons will also be graduated by then too, so planning a BIG celebration then  ...just don't know where.  So many choices...isn't that nice?   Mary


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK..since there was no question of the day, lets hear about your next Disney trip plans..
> 
> I know the birthday boy has a trip coming right up!
> 
> I'm going May 5th -8th with my DH.  We're staying in a BW view room.  My sister, Kristen ( DVCnewgirl ) and her DH will be there but staying at AKL.
> 
> We don't have solid plans about much.  We're just going to relax and have a little fun.  We'll hit the parks, swim ( maybe pool hop    )
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Let's hear details of your next trip??



We're going to be down there Aug. 18-26.  We're leaving on the 17th (driving), stopping in the Savannah, GA area for the night and plan on getting to WDW early afternoon on the 18th.  My mom and stepdad are joining us the 18-23.  They're flying.  We're staying at SSR in a 2-bdrm the first 5 nights and then moving over to a studio at OKW for the last 3 nights.  I can't wait!!!!!  We've got all of our ADR's and are ready and raring to go!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Check is in the mail   

Now I hope my sellers are as prompt as we were


----------



## tammymacb

I hate mean people...


----------



## tink6137130

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to everyone today! Now, somebody PLEASE stop me from calling Disney checking on my membership number...they told me to wait 10 days but I can't help myself!!!  

  HR!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Our next Disney trip plans are still in the works, hoping to do something either the end of August or beginning of September before our DD starts Massage Therapy School on September 15th, which also happens to be her 18th birthday.


----------



## dizney4us

We mailed off our closing papers and check this afternoon. 
Our next trip is April 27th...4 nights on the Disney Wonder, then 2 nights @ SSR.  There will be 11 of us!


----------



## kmhollis28

Just got our closing paperwork today! Less than 2 weeks after we got through ROFR. Hopefully closing goes as smooth as the rest of this process has  

 - We're planning a trip for the first week of December. DH's parents are taking the whole family for an early Christmas this year. Should be an interesting trip.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I briefly talked(should say emailed) to Nancy today. She said they do receive the checks and to watch the tracking. That they have some centralized scanning process before they reach her so we should give her a day before we call about the checks, if we feel we have to call. She said if tracking shows it is there, then they got it   I am sure she gets back logged with anxious folks like all of us, but to make progress, I guess we have to be patient. I will watch the tracking and give it a few days. I am so excited I want to close yesterday, but I know all good things take time. 

Have a great night everyone!

    
Melissa


----------



## mmcguire

I am reeling with how quickly this whole thing has fallen into place!

We decided on Saturday that we wanted to purchase at BCV.  At 9:30 last night, our agent called with three listings.  We made an offer on one that had a use year and exact number of points we were seeking.  

Around 5 PM today, she called to tell us the offer was accepted!!   

Now we send a deposit and begin the dreaded ROFR process.  

Wish us luck, and good luck to all others waiting!


----------



## Verandah Man

mmcguire said:


> I am reeling with how quickly this whole thing has fallen into place!
> 
> We decided on Saturday that we wanted to purchase at BCV.  At 9:30 last night, our agent called with three listings.  We made an offer on one that had a use year and exact number of points we were seeking.
> 
> Around 5 PM today, she called to tell us the offer was accepted!!
> 
> Now we send a deposit and begin the dreaded ROFR process.
> 
> Wish us luck, and good luck to all others waiting!





 to our group of waiters...........


----------



## tammymacb

Welcome!  Good luck with your BCV contract!  It's a great resort.


----------



## Grandbuddy

mmcguire said:


> I am reeling with how quickly this whole thing has fallen into place!
> 
> We decided on Saturday that we wanted to purchase at BCV.  At 9:30 last night, our agent called with three listings.  We made an offer on one that had a use year and exact number of points we were seeking.
> 
> Around 5 PM today, she called to tell us the offer was accepted!!
> 
> Now we send a deposit and begin the dreaded ROFR process.
> 
> Wish us luck, and good luck to all others waiting!



I'm waiting for ROFR on a contract, and after closing (Lord willing), I'll be looking for another resale contract that will match up with the UY and SSR. Of course, if I get ROFR'd, I'll be starting over again.

Best of luck!


----------



## colonialtinker

First, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ed!!!!   

Congrats to all who passed ROFR or got the email for closing  
I want it noted that I have never called Nancy or emailed her.  I leave that up to everyone else   
Tammy I read the link, I agree that was mean spirited. 
Day 4 of no net at work, I actually didn't have any work to do after 10 this morning.  Boy was it a boring day, I need my emails I am having withdrawal .
Grandbuddy here's some pixie dust I hope all goes well with your mom and you get to take DGS on that trip.
Pam


----------



## Laxmom

monami7 said:


> FINALLY WE PASSED!!!!
> Thats 240 SSR point with all of '06 (might be able to use), all of '07, all of '08 and so on!!!!! $80pp (June YY)
> 
> 
> Heidi



I am so happy for you!!! I know that was an incredibily long wait for you!  Now you need to celebrate!!



mommacat56 said:


> I graduated from nursing school   in Syracuse (Upstate Med.- Class of 1976...yeah, I'm old   but in nursing, experience counts for ALOT! ) and my roommate was from Ithaca!  I still have family in the Baldwinsville area.  Nice area of NY this time of year, but the winters are killers unless you really LOVE buckets of snow!     Love the lakes, but the "lake effect" I can live without.



I actually didn't mind the winters.  You just got used to it.



tammymacb said:


> OK..since there was no question of the day, lets hear about your next Disney trip plans..
> 
> I know the birthday boy has a trip coming right up!
> 
> I'm going May 5th -8th with my DH.  We're staying in a BW view room.  My sister, Kristen ( DVCnewgirl ) and her DH will be there but staying at AKL.
> 
> We don't have solid plans about much.  We're just going to relax and have a little fun.  We'll hit the parks, swim ( maybe pool hop    )
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Let's hear details of your next trip??



We got an exchange into OKW for July 20-27th with one of our Marriott weeks.  It will be our first stay in a DVC.  I am so excited I can hardly stand it.  We have nothing planned yet but I think it will be mostly a waterpark trip this time with 1 park day in there and plenty of chill time.  Then we have yet another cruise with the Mouse the week of labor day with the kids.



mommacat56 said:


> I have to plan my trips around my accelerated RN to BSN program.  I take 1-2courses every 8-10 weeks without time off in between.  They run one right after the other.  I have a week off around July 4th and then again around Labor Day. That's it until Christmas break.  I'm into it a year now and have another year to go.  I've been adding on so I can take a great graduation trip in May of '09.   My 2 younger sons will also be graduated by then too, so planning a BIG celebration then  ...just don't know where.  So many choices...isn't that nice?   Mary



I am in an accelerated BSBA program and will be graduating about the same time you are.  



mmcguire said:


> I am reeling with how quickly this whole thing has fallen into place!
> 
> We decided on Saturday that we wanted to purchase at BCV.  At 9:30 last night, our agent called with three listings.  We made an offer on one that had a use year and exact number of points we were seeking.
> 
> Around 5 PM today, she called to tell us the offer was accepted!!
> 
> Now we send a deposit and begin the dreaded ROFR process.
> 
> Wish us luck, and good luck to all others waiting!



Congrats and welcome!!!  You must give us details.  How many points, any banked?  Inquiring minds want to know!!


A Huge congrats to all of you that got your paperwork today and passed ROFR!!  When I said it was going to be a big day for our peeps, I had not idea how big!!!!  Man that ROFR list is moving right along now!!  Wooo Hooooo!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I hate mean people...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1776274&page=6



Oh, that thread looks like fun  . I'm going to join in tomorrow at work I can have fun with that, hope I don't get banned for long when I'm done.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome to our little world mmcguire, believe me hanging with the people here makes the whole process not only bearable but fun. People that are, or just were, going through what you are going through and understand! Have fun!

*Updated list 4/8/08: *

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 

Grandbuddy

JaxDisneyFans




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK..since there was no question of the day, lets hear about your next Disney trip plans..
> 
> Let's hear details of your next trip??



We leave Massachusetts on April 18th Drive to Dunn NC then head out first thing on the 19, arrive at WDW at around check in time. Hopefully Big River Grill for supper some shopping at BWV and then find a good spot to watch Illuminations in front of BWV.

Below is our basic itinerary including all ADR's all other meals will be counter service stuff

*SUNDAY 4/20*  Magic Kingdom Day 
Chef Mickey’s                     8:25AM				
Kona Café             	 5:00PM



*MONDAY 4/21*   Disney Hollywood Studios Day 		
Prime Time Café  	              5:45PM



*TUESDAY 4/22*	Epcot Day 	
Akershus  (Epcot)		8:40AM				
Biergarten (Epcot)		5:40PM


*WEDNESDAY 4/23*	Park Hopping Day #1 Bounce around a bit maybe some shopping at DTD and Boardwalk and Pleasure Island at night
Il Mulino  (Swan)		6:00PM


*THURSDAY 4/24*	Animal Kingdom Day 	
Mickey’s Backyard BBQ 	6:00PM


*FRIDAY 4/25    *Park Hopping Day #2 Bounce around a bit maybe some shopping at DTD and Boardwalk and Pleasure Island at night			
Cape May Café		5:45PM


Saturday the 26th is when they make us leave we head to Ashland Virginia and then on Sunday the 27th we're home about dinner time.


*Who wants to come? It'll be fun I promise!!!*


----------



## Grandbuddy

colonialtinker said:


> Grandbuddy here's some pixie dust I hope all goes well with your mom and you get to take DGS on that trip.
> Pam



We have high hopes. Such a blessing that she is still doing as well as she is, at this point.


----------



## pb4ugo

Hey Ed - 
May I first add my congrats to you on celebrating another birthday - hope it was the best one ever but not the best one yet.

Your itinerary is great!  It brings back every memory I have of our park vacation days!  We love the Prime Time Cafe - it's a hoot - especially when you get a great cast member to wait on you.  The last time we went, I failed to finish my green beans and the waiter [Mike from Rochester, NH] brought them back to me for dessert topped with whipped cream.  I made them disappear by putting the dish on a spare chair so when Mike returned to our table and looked around wonderingly I responded that I had given the beans to the dog! That was a gotcha - he broke up laughing - as did the others at our table!

I'd loveto get your review of the Cape May dinner buffet - we have not tried it yet because of all the mixed reviews I have read.  With loads of seafood restaurants here in NJ and near our home in Maine we are spoiled by the quality we enjoy.  We are thinking about doing the breakfast buffet there because of Goofy.  We so enjoyed the character interaction when we had dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern [characters were better than some of the meal!], that we will plan another character meal on our trip next Feb.

Should you get shut out of Mickey's backyard BBQ because of weather, don't hesitate to do the Trailside buffet at Ft. Wilderness - it's Disney's best kept buffet secret and cost less the $20 for adults when we went this past Feb.


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> We leave Massachusetts on April 18th Drive to Dunn NC then head out first thing on the 19, arrive at WDW at around check in time. Hopefully Big River Grill for supper some shopping at BWV and then find a good spot to watch Illuminations in front of BWV.
> 
> Below is our basic itinerary including all ADR's all other meals will be counter service stuff
> 
> *SUNDAY 4/20*  Magic Kingdom Day
> Chef Mickeys                     8:25AM
> Kona Café             	 5:00PM
> 
> *Who wants to come? It'll be fun I promise!!!*




Well, since 4/20 is my birthday, I wouldn't mind joining you at all.......   

Make sure and have a Mickey Bar for me!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

pb4ugo said:


> I'd loveto get your review of the Cape May dinner buffet - we have not tried it yet because of all the mixed reviews I have read.  With loads of seafood restaurants here in NJ and near our home in Maine we are spoiled by the quality we enjoy.  We are thinking about doing the breakfast buffet there because of Goofy.  We so enjoyed the character interaction when we had dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern [characters were better than some of the meal!], that we will plan another character meal on our trip next Feb.



We did Cape May for dinner on Friday night of our week long trip to WDW, with DDP, just after Thanksgiving. We had a hectic table, with four small children, but my meal was quite satisfactory, and our server was excellent (and patient). I remember thinking the buffet selections were quite good - and I live in a seafood town, too. (The Cape May selections will be more like what you are accustomed to, though - I live about five blocks off Mobile Bay.)


----------



## pb4ugo

Grandbuddy said:


> We did Cape May for dinner on Friday night of our week long trip to WDW, with DDP, just after Thanksgiving. We had a hectic table, with four small children, but my meal was quite satisfactory, and our server was excellent (and patient). I remember thinking the buffet selections were quite good - and I live in a seafood town, too. (The Cape May selections will be more like what you are accustomed to, though - I live about five blocks off Mobile Bay.)




Thanx for the reply, Grandbuddy!  I will add your comments to the plus side of the Cape May ledger!  It's good to have a more recent evaluation!

I can relate to five blocks away - DH and I live one mile from the ocean - it's a great early morning bike ride and a good leg-stretching walk after dinner in the summer.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Wow, this thread has been busy, and today is just crazy.  Just back from a trip accross the pond for work.  An hour outside London with only a handheld as the hotel had issues with their internet.  Not Good.

Tammymacb - I am in awe of your quest for the perfect combination of contracts,  

Ed - Happy Birthday,  

All who got contracts, *Congrats!*  

Those who got other good news, congrats to you all as well.

14 Days since we passed ROFR and no news, but hopefully soon.

Question of the day:  Poly for 10 nights in August (booked before DW gave OK for DVC).  10,585,660 seconds according to the countdown clock.

Good to be back, missed all the action.


----------



## Laxmom

Hi, Goofydad!  Glad you're back safe and sound!

Good morning everyone!!  DS had a lacrosse game last night and it didn't rain!! Of course, I couldn't go so didn't get to enjoy it.  It was a very disapointing day for Laxlad.  They were winning and one of their players got his lacrosse stick checked by the ref.  (it's a random thing) His stick was illegal.  That is a 3 minute penalty.  That means our team played for 3 minutes down a player.  The other team scored twice to win the game by 1.  The stick was altered intentionally.  DS is really angry and I don't blame him.
The team didn't get back until 11:00! It was not fun getting a teenager up at 5:45 am.  It wasn't fun waiting up for him either after a 10 hour work day.

And now I am going back to bed.....Have a terrific day everyone.  I'll check in after my nap full of Disney dreams!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

mommacat56 said:


> I graduated from nursing school   in Syracuse (Upstate Med.- Class of 1976...yeah, I'm old   but in nursing, experience counts for ALOT! ) and my roommate was from Ithaca!  I still have family in the Baldwinsville area.  Nice area of NY this time of year, but the winters are killers unless you really LOVE buckets of snow!     Love the lakes, but the "lake effect" I can live without.




I am with you! There is so much snow up here in the winter. We get hammered with the lake bands all of the time as I live North East of the city of Syracuse. It is a beautiful area but to be honest, my commute is so long in the winter that the snow gets to me. When I can sit home and go out and play in it I love it, but when I have to make that hour drive to the city, I white knuckle drive and wonder why I stay  But Spring and Summer as well as fall are amazing in CNY! Too bad winter can stretch out to 4 or 5 months some years


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

mommacat56 said:


> I second that!  Can't wait for my BWV closing docs to come
> 
> Just got back from the P.O. with the _official_ letter from Nancy saying that I CLOSED on my BCV contract!
> 
> Let the 10 day countdown begin



YEAH!!!!! How exciting is that!!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Welcome Home Goofydad!

This thread has been so full of happy people lately, it's just great!  

We need a question of the day....


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Question of the day: What is your favorite time of the year to visit the world and why?


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Congratulations to everyone. Yesterday seemed to be a great day of getting papers, passing ROFR, getting contracts accepted - YEAH!!!!   

I hope today is just as exciting


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

dvcnewgirl said:


> Question of the day: What is your favorite time of the year to visit the world and why?



I like to go in November. The weather is still nice, the crowds are lighter and it just seems like the perfect month for us     That is when I am hoping to go this year. As soon as I close I will be on the phone trying to book it. I just wish Jet Blue was booking into November and they are not yet. They are the only one's with direct flights from here to Orlando and with a 2 year old - I want a direct flight    

I saw those posts yesterday and you were right, they were mean spirited.


----------



## Laxmom

I'm still awake...for now....

We have been to WDW over spring break and in June.  The crowds were heavy both times but we were ok as we followed the touring plans in the Unofficial Guide.  This time we are going in July so it probably won't be any better.  I would really like to go during the school year when the crowds are lower and so are the temps.  For now, we are stuck with a school calendar.

Tammy, for some reason the people who love the happiest place on earth can be among the nastiest.  I have seen some venomous posts here and have been the target of a few.  I just don't get it.  Thumper's mom summed it up, "If you can't say somethin' nice...."  then just dont' post!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

My favorite time of the year is early December. Beautiful weather, decorations and low crowds. I love this time of year. I have a 19 month old so I need direct flights too!


----------



## HolidayRoad

pb4ugo said:


> Should you get shut out of Mickey's backyard BBQ because of weather, don't hesitate to do the Trailside buffet at Ft. Wilderness - it's Disney's best kept buffet secret and cost less the $20 for adults when we went this past Feb.



I agree Trailside Buffet is one of our favorite little secrets too. It's never really busy there and the food is great. I always think people are going to catch on but I guess it's out of the way a bit so it gets by-passed a lot, good. We are not planning to go there this year because we are going with my parents and my sister and her husband and kids. They don't get to go very much so they wanted us to plan everything out for them so we picked more "Disneyish" stuff.


----------



## icouldlivethere

dvcnewgirl said:


> Question of the day: What is your favorite time of the year to visit the world and why?



I used to like the Easter trips we used to take with our kids.  We would start out here in Michigan where there would be snow on the ground and no leaves on the tree and as we made our way south you would slowly start to see green grass and then buds on the trees and then leaves on the trees and flowers.  The further south you got the more it started to look like spring and by the time you reached Florida it would look like summer.  Of course the reverse would happen on the way home which would be depressing.

I didn't enjoy the Easter crowds though and am glad we no longer have to plan our trips around the kids school schedules.  Now that our kids are out of college and getting married I'm hoping to find some new favorite times to go.  I've never been when the Christmas decorations are up and am looking forward to doing that.  The flower and garden show at Epcot looks like something I would enjoy also.


----------



## HolidayRoad

pb4ugo said:


> I'd loveto get your review of the Cape May dinner buffet - we have not tried it yet because of all the mixed reviews I have read.  With loads of seafood restaurants here in NJ and near our home in Maine we are spoiled by the quality we enjoy.  We are thinking about doing the breakfast buffet there because of Goofy.  We so enjoyed the character interaction when we had dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern [characters were better than some of the meal!], that we will plan another character meal on our trip next Feb.



I'm a little curious myself, we heard the same mixed reviews and living about 5 miles from the ocean myself with GREAT seafood restaurants all around, it will be interesting. I think we picked it because of the location as much as anything where we are staying at the Swan and it's our last night there we thought it would be easier to get back to the hotel and maybe catch Illuminations or Fantasmic one last time and be able to walk back to our hotel without having to fight a crowd on our last night there. Plus I think my wife really wanted to try it.


----------



## minniekissedme

dvcnewgirl said:


> Question of the day: What is your favorite time of the year to visit the world and why?



I only know one time...Jan/Feb. We've gone mid January the first three years and the first week of February this year. Crowds are low, rates are low, weather can range from frost one nite to 85 and perfect. For the cooler days and nites it's easy to bundle up but makes packing a PITA. And on those cooler nites there isn't enough people to fill one of the four parks yet we're going nuts on all the rides until the park closes. The three amigos are still in elementary school so it's no tragedy taking them out of school. DS11 starts middle school next year so that may alter those plans.

I do want to go during December to check out the Christmas decor...now that we're doing DVC, I'll go anytime we can pull it off.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HolidayRoad said:


> I agree Trailside Buffet is one of our favorite little secrets too. It's never really busy there and the food is great. I always think people are going to catch on but I guess it's out of the way a bit so it gets by-passed a lot, good. We are not planning to go there this year because we are going with my parents and my sister and her husband and kids. They don't get to go very much so they wanted us to plan everything out for them so we picked more "Disneyish" stuff.




I stayed in Ft. Wilderness last time I went in a cabin - is the Trailside the restaurant down near the docks to Magic Kingdom? We ate lunch there but I did not know there was a dinner buffet. Am I thinking of the right place? It is called Trail's End Restaurant. I will be sure to check out the buffet - It is only a boat ride from the Magic Kingdom


----------



## tammymacb

Early December for me!  I love the early December atmosphere and it's beautiful!  

Low crowds, nice weather and the castle looking like an ice sculpture...Don't miss it folks, make your ressies at 11 months.


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> Question of the day: What is your favorite time of the year to visit the world and why?


That's a tough one for me, we always seem to end up there during April vacation for the kids. I did however spend December 26th 1999 to January 2 2000 there I specifically remember standing on the boardwalk for about two hours waiting in line to move to get into EPCOT and then gave up. I would like to go there again during the holidays when it's not sooo crowded. So I guess I haven't been there enough during different times to answer that question, yet.


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, we went Dec 1st through the 5th this year, the only line we saw was for Soarin and we got a fast pass and got right on later.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I stayed in Ft. Wilderness last time I went in a cabin - is the Trailside the restaurant down near the docks to Magic Kingdom? We ate lunch there but I did not know there was a dinner buffet. Am I thinking of the right place? It is called Trail's End Restaurant. I will be sure to check out the buffet - It is only a boat ride from the Magic Kingdom


Your right, it is the Trails end. I am assuming that was the one pb4ugo meant if it's not that one they meant, it is the one I meant. I really wasn't even thinking when I typed it. It's over by the HDDR, in fact the buffet has a lot of the same food they serve at the HDDR.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/9*

icouldlivethere

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

dizney4us

kmhollis28


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130


----------



## monami7

Verandah Man said:


> Well, since 4/20 is my birthday, I wouldn't mind joining you at all.......
> 
> Make sure and have a Mickey Bar for me!!!




HEY Holiday Rd we will be in MK on Sunday too!  we have CP for breakfast but I would love to meet you!

We had Kona for dinner too but I switched it to Spoodlles.  

I am letting the babies watch their favorite videos this morning.  All 4 WDW sing alongs.  They play in my head over and over!  Mommy had a little too much celebratory wine last night!  (3 glasses!)  And so I am perched on the couch waiting for the Excedrin to kick in! 
I used to be able to handle 3 glasses of wine!  i told DH that I should either start drinking a lot more LOL or never drink.  Since apparently I have 0 tolerance now!

Anyway our favorite time of year to go is late Jan.  We basically have the whole place to ourselves!  Just like we like it.  
Heidi


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> *SUNDAY 4/20*  Magic Kingdom Day




_Kona Café             	 5:00PM_ 
From a certified foodie...I strongly recommend the Tuna Oscar.  Second place is the Macadamia Nut Crusted Mahi-Mahi. Follow it up with a Kona Kone!


----------



## cybertea201

Can you believe it! It has been 3 DAYS and no word from Disney!!!   

Just kidding! Good morning all. I wanted to share with you all the reason I bought into DVC. 






This was the first time she saw the Castle!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

cybertea201 said:


> Can you believe it! It has been 3 DAYS and no word from Disney!!!
> 
> Just kidding! Good morning all. I wanted to share with you all the reason I bought into DVC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time she saw the Castle!



  PRICELESS   

When was that and how old was she - it looks chilly


----------



## cybertea201

March 2007
We stayed a week at the Polynesian.  THe first two days were coldish, but the rest of the week was beautiful! 
As she would say
Paul-low-Nay-shin
She was ALmost 3. 3 months shy of 3. SHe still talks about it today.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

cybertea201 said:


> March 2007
> We stayed a week at the Polynesian.  THe first two days were coldish, but the rest of the week was beautiful!
> As she would say
> Paul-low-Nay-shin
> She was ALmost 3. 3 months shy of 3. SHe still talks about it today.




She is beautiful. I love how they talk at that age. So she loved it I am sure. My DS will be either 2 and 1/2 when we go(if we can get Nov '08) or he will also be 3 months shy of being three (end of January '09) We want a Villa so if we have to wait we are going too. He turns 2 in 2 weeks. I was wondering how he would do there being so young? Did your daughter do well? Did you rent a stroller or carry her and let her walk?


----------



## HolidayRoad

I went over to the "evil" thread and spent about a hour reading the posts to get caught up and I thought I would jump in because I like a good argument as much as the next guy. To be honest I'm not going to do it because my blood is boiling and I will say something stupid and get myself in trouble. A couple of things: First, I'm going to call her "her" *is* an elitist and call him, "him"* is *a know-it-all. Others are jumping in late and defending later posts by them without reading the entire thread, or they are in fact them, if I were you, I would simply stay away from the "no pixiedust" thread because you can't win. Judging by a lot of other threads "Her" gets involved in, she likes to sound like she someone really important and knows everything and likes to argue. As someone who has worked in the area of computer forensics and dealing with hideous people on the web in a law enforcement capacity (I am in no way saying that those two are like the people I deal with day to day) I see some of the little tricks being used by them two for far less sinister reasons, just simply to make themselves look better or that others are supporting their ideas.  First, they definitely have more than one persona on this forum. If you check you will find that the same "people" tend to back them on all their posts on different threads, strength in numbers type of thing. Second, they both love controversy, "Her" wants to be looked up to as more important than she is and "Him" simply likes to be the authority on these issues. No matter what you say or do they will never, ever come back and say oh, you’re right. You have proven you point on their but unless you are willing to go in and create ten new persona's to back you up you will get nowhere. Lastly, especially "Her" just plain lies to make her point. She states early on she has "no dog in the fight" then comes back and talks about how basically every time an airline has gone under she had a ticket and got stranded, but that's not having a dog in the fight?? Then she goes on to talk about how she has flown more than anyone else on the thread well shes partially right since a lot of those other people aren't real. The part that got to me the most is where "Her" makes her little elitist  comment about cheapest people and people with no loyalty then adds her little (lol) to her smug little dig. Anyways I just though I’d be better off staying off of there because I will start throwing out stuff I know I shouldn’t say and then  I get banned and that would stink.


----------



## Laxmom

Love that pic!!!

When do the Christmas decorations go up?  We did a Mouse cruise one year in early December and the decorations were up on the ship.  It was really cool.  I love Christmas!!  DH and I are now thinking of doing our next small contract at VWL because we hear it is fantastic at Christmas.  The plan would be to borrow one next years points for HHI and the next borrow VWL points for a stay there; we would stay eoy at each resort and only buy half the points we need.  Still in the thinking phase.

Ditto what HR said.  I read it too.  I totally agree with you Tammy but don't dare start in there; I wouldn't stop.  I, for one, don't know anyone who only flies 1 carrier and doesn't consider price to be important.  Guess I am a cheapie and proud of it!  I haven't found an airline that deserves my loyalty!!  We fly where DH has FF miles; his company flies him 3 different airlines.  Guess they are cheapies too!  Ok....i'm done.  And now you know why I didn't chime in.....sorry for the rant.  

I'm back to my happy place....waiting for ROFR!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Some pictures from my favorite time of the year...


----------



## cybertea201

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> She is beautiful. I love how they talk at that age. So she loved it I am sure. My DS will be either 2 and 1/2 when we go(if we can get Nov '08) or he will also be 3 months shy of being three (end of January '09) We want a Villa so if we have to wait we are going too. He turns 2 in 2 weeks. I was wondering how he would do there being so young? Did your daughter do well? Did you rent a stroller or carry her and let her walk?



She LOVED it. I rented a stroller mid (ish) week, i was tired of carrying her. LOL I think it happened in Epcot. 
She did very well there. It's funny what kids like and dislike, SHE LOVED the new Nemo ride in Epcot, (living seas to you and me) and HATED the Nemo show in Animal Kingdom. We should of have seen the Festival of the Lion king, oh well, next time.


----------



## tammymacb

Ed,

You're right.  That woman is killing me.  I made my point and I'm done with it, but it's wrong that she gets away with being ugly.


----------



## HolidayRoad

cybertea201 said:


> Can you believe it! It has been 3 DAYS and no word from Disney!!!
> 
> Just kidding! Good morning all. I wanted to share with you all the reason I bought into DVC.
> 
> This was the first time she saw the Castle!



Exactly! You can't place a $ amount on that.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed,
> 
> You're right.  That woman is killing me.  I made my point and I'm done with it, but it's wrong that she gets away with being ugly.


Oh, I agree it's wrong and smug and elitist and all sorts of other words that you can't post but honestly that's how she gets her kicks.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> Oh, I agree it's wrong and smug and elitist and all sorts of other words that you can't post but honestly that's how she gets her kicks.


That's sad.


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> Some pictures from my favorite time of the year...


When do the Christmas decorations go up!?


----------



## cybertea201

last one for today. I just can't wait to go again, i mean my kids can't wait


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> When do the Christmas decorations go up!?



Usually right around Thanksgiving.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

cybertea201 said:


> last one for today. I just can't wait to go again, i mean my kids can't wait



Heehee My kids (I mean me) can't wait to get back either.


----------



## Laxmom

dvcnewgirl said:


> Heehee My kids (I mean me) can't wait to get back either.


We haven't been in 7 years!!  I do think we will have to get there over Christmas sometime!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> HEY Holiday Rd we will be in MK on Sunday too!  we have CP for breakfast but I would love to meet you!
> 
> We had Kona for dinner too but I switched it to Spoodlles.
> 
> I am letting the babies watch their favorite videos this morning.  All 4 WDW sing alongs.  They play in my head over and over!  Mommy had a little too much celebratory wine last night!  (3 glasses!)  And so I am perched on the couch waiting for the Excedrin to kick in!
> I used to be able to handle 3 glasses of wine!  i told DH that I should either start drinking a lot more LOL or never drink.  Since apparently I have 0 tolerance now!
> 
> Anyway our favorite time of year to go is late Jan.  We basically have the whole place to ourselves!  Just like we like it.
> Heidi


I will be in matching t-shirts with the rest of my immediate family and have a green Mickey paint chip pinned to my shirt, I will probably be running in slow motion towards the entrance, a la "Clark Griswold". If your looking for a physical description, well, my wife says when we first met I looked like a young Al Pachino however that was in 1986, now that I have abused myself with a constant lack of exercise, bad food and beer I'm a lot closer to Danny Devito, maybe a little taller, boy have to start running again, I ran in some 10K's just two years ago, now I'm a disgrace. I'll start again after Disney, I promise. But I digress, I will be with about ten other people my mom will be in one of those scooter things she is getting over a battle with Leukemia and she has had few heart attacks, so she needs some help. I know, I know, it's one of my pet peeves too but when people actually need those things it's tolerable. This trip was my idea one last big family trip to Disney as whole with the grandkids. Anyway if you spot me please come over and say hi!!!!!


----------



## cybertea201

HolidayRoad said:


> I will be in matching t-shirts with the rest of my immediate family and have a green Mickey paint chip pinned to my shirt, I will probably be running in slow motion towards the entrance, a la "Clark Griswold". If your looking for a physical description, well, my wife says when we first met I looked like a young Al Pachino however that was in 1986, now that I have abused myself with a constant lack of exercise, bad food and beer I'm a lot closer to Danny Devito, maybe a little taller, boy have to start running again, I ran in some 10K's just two years ago, now I'm a disgrace. I'll start again after Disney, I promise. But I digress, I will be with about ten other people my mom will be in one of those scooter things she is getting over a battle with Leukemia and she has had few heart attacks, so she needs some help. I know, I know, it's one of my pet peeves too but when people actually need those things it's tolerable. This trip was my idea one last big family trip to Disney as whole with the grandkids. Anyway if you spot me please come over and say hi!!!!!



Love that movie, great quote form Vacation
Clark: How would you like it if you went to Florida and it was closed.
Wally World Owner: They don't close FLorida.
LOVED THAT


----------



## monami7

HolidayRoad said:


> I will be in matching t-shirts with the rest of my immediate family and have a green Mickey paint chip pinned to my shirt, I will probably be running in slow motion towards the entrance, a la "Clark Griswold". If your looking for a physical description, well, my wife says when we first met I looked like a young Al Pachino however that was in 1986, now that I have abused myself with a constant lack of exercise, bad food and beer I'm a lot closer to Danny Devito, maybe a little taller, boy have to start running again, I ran in some 10K's just two years ago, now I'm a disgrace. I'll start again after Disney, I promise. But I digress, I will be with about ten other people my mom will be in one of those scooter things she is getting over a battle with Leukemia and she has had few heart attacks, so she needs some help. I know, I know, it's one of my pet peeves too but when people actually need those things it's tolerable. This trip was my idea one last big family trip to Disney as whole with the grandkids. Anyway if you spot me please come over and say hi!!!!!



Actually our last trip i needed one because I had just had a hysterectomy 2 weeks earlier.  After that I will never look at the people in them badly again!  GIVE THEM SPACE!!!!  It was awful, howerer without it I would not of been able to join all 15 members of my family on our big Christmas trip....Yes think Christmas Vacation.  We actually decided that Christmas at Disney was not for us after that.
You should go check out my blog.  My guess is you will notice our family before we notice you.  We kind of stand out a bit.  We actually think it is funny.  People look at us then the girls then back at us with this confused look on their face.  I like to let them assume I get arround    
Sorry you'll see what I mean!
Heidi


----------



## HolidayRoad

cybertea201 said:


> Love that movie, great quote form Vacation
> Clark: How would you like it if you went to Florida and it was closed.
> Wally World Owner: They don't close FLorida.
> LOVED THAT


I'm so screwed up that when we head out on our yearly drives to Disney, we will sing the Wally World national anthem and my 9yo and 10 yo know the words for those who don't know it, all together now, 1,2..1,2,3,4:

_Who's the moosiest moose we know?
Marty Moose!
Who's the star of our favorite show?
Marty Moose!
M is for Merry, we're merry you see;
O is for Oh gosh, Oh golly, Oh gee;
S is for Super Swell family glee;
E is for Everything you want to be.
M - A - R - T - Y;
M - O - O - S - E.
What's that spell?
Marty Moose!
Marty Moose!
Marty Moose!
(Hyuk), that's me!_


----------



## disneymotherof3

dvcnewgirl said:


> Question of the day: What is your favorite time of the year to visit the world and why?



Anytime that I can go!!!!!  I don't care what month it is!   I've been during Easter, the summer (although that was years ago), DH and I went in Nov. for F&W, and I went over Christmas when I was about 7 or 8.  I have to say as a child, I didn't like going over Christmas.  My parents thought it was a great "present", but my brother and I didn't like it.  Waiting almost 2 hours just to get into the parking lot on Christmas day was not fun.  We were too young to really enjoy the decorations and such.  As an adult, I would like to go during the Christmas season, not Christmas Day, to see all the decor.  When DH and I were there in Nov., they were starting to set up all the Christmas stuff, but they weren't "lighting" them.


----------



## Laxmom

monami7 said:


> Actually our last trip i needed one because I had just had a hysterectomy 2 weeks earlier.  After that I will never look at the people in them badly again!  GIVE THEM SPACE!!!!  It was awful, howerer without it I would not of been able to join all 15 members of my family on our big Christmas trip....Yes think Christmas Vacation.  We actually decided that Christmas at Disney was not for us after that.
> You should go check out my blog.  My guess is you will notice our family before we notice you.  We kind of stand out a bit.  We actually think it is funny.  People look at us then the girls then back at us with this confused look on their face.  I like to let them assume I get arround
> Sorry you'll see what I mean!
> Heidi


I already checked out your blog.  I think your girls are precious!


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm so screwed up that when we head out on our yearly drives to Disney, we will sing the Wally World national anthem and my 9yo and 10 yo know the words for those who don't know it, all together now, 1,2..1,2,3,4:
> 
> _Who's the moosiest moose we know?
> Marty Moose!
> Who's the star of our favorite show?
> Marty Moose!
> M is for Merry, we're merry you see;
> O is for Oh gosh, Oh golly, Oh gee;
> S is for Super Swell family glee;
> E is for Everything you want to be.
> M - A - R - T - Y;
> M - O - O - S - E.
> What's that spell?
> Marty Moose!
> Marty Moose!
> Marty Moose!
> (Hyuk), that's me!_


Mine is, "We're off the captain shouted as he staggered down the steps."  My Dad always said it and I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## monami7

Laxmom said:


> I already checked out your blog.  I think your girls are precious!



Thanks we do to!
Heidi


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> Actually our last trip i needed one because I had just had a hysterectomy 2 weeks earlier.  After that I will never look at the people in them badly again!  GIVE THEM SPACE!!!!  It was awful, howerer without it I would not of been able to join all 15 members of my family on our big Christmas trip....Yes think Christmas Vacation.  We actually decided that Christmas at Disney was not for us after that.
> You should go check out my blog.  My guess is you will notice our family before we notice you.  We kind of stand out a bit.  We actually think it is funny.  People look at us then the girls then back at us with this confused look on their face.  I like to let them assume I get arround
> Sorry you'll see what I mean!
> Heidi


I've check out you blog, and actually my wife and I talked about contacting you because we were thinking of following the same path as you guys but for two things. One I can't stand to fly, I know it's selfish but I just can't. Two, we are just confused by the whole process. My wife checks out your blog all the time.


----------



## monami7

Maybe we should have breakfast or something and we can talk.  Where are you staying again?
Heidi


----------



## Laxmom

There is a reason our boys are 7 years apart.  Not our choice.  We were beginnig to think adoption when God gave us Laxlad.  

My nephew is beginning the adoption process; they have been seeing specialists for 2 years. It has been a difficult time for them.


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> Maybe we should have breakfast or something and we can talk.  Where are you staying again?
> Heidi


We're staying at the Swan. I don't want throw off your vacation though, your there to have fun with your family, you don't want to have them sitting around while I ask you 50,000 questions not to mention my kids, my sister, her kids, my parents who are all counting on my wife and I to be their personal WDW tour guides. That being said, however I am going to pm you with my email address and when you get a chance my wife and I would like to talk to you about the process. We are both going to WDW in about a week so maybe when we both get back we can talk some, if it's O.K. with you, please don't spare my feelings here I don't want to impose.


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I stayed in Ft. Wilderness last time I went in a cabin - is the Trailside the restaurant down near the docks to Magic Kingdom? We ate lunch there but I did not know there was a dinner buffet. Am I thinking of the right place? It is called Trail's End Restaurant. I will be sure to check out the buffet - It is only a boat ride from the Magic Kingdom





*We had a mini DISmeet at The Trail's End Restaurant back in August 2005. The food and service were both very good. I should have selected a better photo, but I'm home for lunch and had to make a quick selection.... 



*


----------



## monami7

Adopting was never really an issue for us.  We tried to get PG for about a yer but truthfully we always knew we would adopt.  So when I was done with the crap (medically)  we just started.  It took 3 years to get Rory home and 7 months for Lilly (she was sick, so it was expedited)
Best thing ever, except when they don't nap!
Heidi


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Monami7 I checked out your blog...your girls are adorable. I love how you dress the two little ones alike... I have 3 girls and I always dress them alike..For 1.  I find it is easier, and 2. I just love it!!! 

In 2002 My parents, two brothers and all our kids went to DW over Christmas.  17 in all (8 adults, 9 kids)! We stayed at the GF. We had so much fun....we took Christmas lights and a small tree to decorate our rooms.... I don't know if it was just plan lucky or what....we never had long waits on rides.  We were there for 8 days.... the best part we had matching clothing for all of us everyday...   I Love DISNEY!!!

I have also been in June (IT WAS SO HOT some days and then rained the rest) and in Feb... that was perfect!  No matter what the weather or time of year we have fun...rain ponchos and all!!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, just got an email from TTS. 

My deposit check ( for BWV #2 to those who are confused  ) arrived today.

Does anyone remember what today is?  April 9th.  My closing date for BWV #1.


----------



## Laxmom

OMG!! That's right.  When do you think you will close?


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK, just got an email from TTS.
> 
> My deposit check ( for BWV #2 to those who are confused  ) arrived today.
> 
> Does anyone remember what today is?  April 9th.  My closing date for BWV #1.


That's right!! Did you??


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> OK, just got an email from TTS.
> 
> My deposit check ( for BWV #2 to those who are confused  ) arrived today.
> 
> Does anyone remember what today is?  April 9th.  My closing date for BWV #1.



Congratulations and good luck on your next ROFR!  I'm sure you have nothing to worry about but I know the waiting can kill you.

I did remember what today is and have been waiting to hear the good news.  So have you heard anything yet?


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> OK, just got an email from TTS.
> 
> My deposit check ( for BWV #2 to those who are confused  ) arrived today.
> 
> Does anyone remember what today is?  April 9th.  My closing date for BWV #1.



OMG!!!  I forgot!  Have you heard anything?


----------



## Grandbuddy

The Lord said, "Let the realm of the mouse bring forth waiver of ROFR to bless the man I have made, and his helpmeet, and all his generations forever, or until 2054, whichever comes first."

And the man whom the Lord had made looked upon the waiver of ROFR, and behold, it was good. And the man was thankful, and ran to share the tidings of great joy with all his friends.

Actually, this post would have happened a little earlier if I hadn't had to start out by catching up on five pages of posts. I was *so* hoping that one of those posts would be from *Jax*, saying that they had passed. Sorry, friends, didn't mean to skip ahead of you!

Now, some ??

Why does everybody but me know how to find *monami's* blog? I'm assuming from the comments that she has been involved in international adoptions. I know she's as thrilled with her girls as I am with my little China doll, who got to come home to her grandbuddy (well, she actually lives with her parents - my son and daughter-in-law - but she is mine, nonetheless) when she was 8 months old. (She's 27 months old now, and still wears 9 mo and 1 yr clothes. Tiny little beautiful creature.)

I like everybody's photos, but can't get any to paste into my messages. Looked at "properties," and I'm guessing you have to first post the pix to some kind of file sharing site. Oh, well - mine shall remain the "mystery family," I guess.

Anyway - MOVE ME TO THE "LIVED THROUGH ROFR" LIST!! Then, in a month or two, I shall do it to myself all over again.


----------



## Verandah Man

Grandbuddy said:


> The Lord said, "Let the realm of the mouse bring forth waiver of ROFR to bless the man I have made, and his helpmeet, and all his generations forever, or until 2054, whichever comes first."
> 
> And the man whom the Lord had made looked upon the waiver of ROFR, and behold, it was good. And the man was thankful, and ran to share the tidings of great joy with all his friends.
> 
> Actually, this post would have happened a little earlier if I hadn't had to start out by catching up on five pages of posts. I was *so* hoping that one of those posts would be from *Jax*, saying that they had passed. Sorry, friends, didn't mean to skip ahead of you!
> 
> Now, some ??
> 
> Why does everybody but me know how to find *monami's* blog? I'm assuming from the comments that she has been involved in international adoptions. I know she's as thrilled with her girls as I am with my little China doll, who got to come home to her grandbuddy (well, she actually lives with her parents - my son and daughter-in-law - but she is mine, nonetheless) when she was 8 months old. (She's 27 months old now, and still wears 9 mo and 1 yr clothes. Tiny little beautiful creature.)
> 
> I like everybody's photos, but can't get any to paste into my messages. Looked at "properties," and I'm guessing you have to first post the pix to some kind of file sharing site. Oh, well - mine shall remain the "mystery family," I guess.
> 
> Anyway - MOVE ME TO THE "LIVED THROUGH ROFR" LIST!! Then, in a month or two, I shall do it to myself all over again.







Congrats!!!

You can open a free account at www.photobucket.com it's very easy to load pics into photobucket and to post them here from photobucket.


----------



## monami7

It is www.gettingourgirls.blogspot.com

i think it is in my signature too!
I love that you have a little one from China too!  Rory is NOT tiny!! Biggest baby from china ever! LOL
She is 15 months and about 27 pounds.  18 - 24 month cloths
Heidi

OH and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 13 days isn't so bad!
Heidi


----------



## HolidayRoad

This has nothing to do with ROFR or buying DVC. It does have to do with me not following my own advice and going over to other threads where people are mean spirited, condescending, snooty and superior. My new nemesis I will call "Aunt Edna" staying with the Vacation movie theme. If there is someone on Disboards named Aunt Edna, its not you I am speaking of the person I speak of has a different name. Anywho,  Aunt Edna posts belittling threads with a snooty attitude and then has the audacity to chime in later from her broom stick that she doesnt get upset so why should everyone else. She looks down her nose at those people on the budget board and basically makes fun of entire groups of people; shes a nasty little troll. Some people may need the budget board to be able to go to WDW for their once in a lifetime trip. She picks on handicapped people, folks that are trying to save a buck basically anyone she feels beneath her. She probably cuts off Make a Wish Families getting on the monorail. My point is why? This is a Walt Disney World board. This isnt a forum where we are discussing the separation of church and state or anti-abortion vs. prochoice. It freakin Disney World why the venom and then when its pointed out she hides behind this silly excuse that things are taken out of context. How do you take the puss that rolls off her finger tips as out of context? Do you really need to feel superior to people so bad that you insult them on a Disney World forum. I just dont get it, she better be careful, someone already dropped a house on her sister. 

Sorry had to vent, Im ready for my punishment now


----------



## HolidayRoad

You are now cleared to move to the next list!!
The list is getting smaller I hope I didn't miss anyone!

*Updated list 4/9/08: *

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 

JaxDisneyFans




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> This has nothing to do with ROFR or buying DVC. It does have to do with me not following my own advice and going over to other threads where people are mean spirited, condescending, snooty and superior. My new nemesis I will call "Aunt Edna" staying with the Vacation movie theme. If there is someone on Disboards named Aunt Edna, its not you I am speaking of the person I speak of has a different name. Anywho,  Aunt Edna posts belittling threads with a snooty attitude and then has the audacity to chime in later from her broom stick that she doesnt get upset so why should everyone else. She looks down her nose at those people on the budget board and basically makes fun of entire groups of people; shes a nasty little troll. Some people may need the budget board to be able to go to WDW for their once in a lifetime trip. She picks on handicapped people, folks that are trying to save a buck basically anyone she feels beneath her. She probably cuts off Make a Wish Families getting on the monorail. My point is why? This is a Walt Disney World board. This isnt a forum where we are discussing the separation of church and state or anti-abortion vs. prochoice. It freakin Disney World why the venom and then when its pointed out she hides behind this silly excuse that things are taken out of context. How do you take the puss that rolls off her finger tips as out of context? Do you really need to feel superior to people so bad that you insult them on a Disney World forum. I just dont get it, she better be careful, someone already dropped a house on her sister.
> 
> Sorry had to vent, Im ready for my punishment now



And Tammy, please send HR to only happy threads! We want him to make it to his next birthday, too!


----------



## Laxmom

I understand, Ed.  When I first found this board, I loved it and posted happily.  Then I came across Aunt Edna's evil twin. It soured me on this site and I stayed away for about 5 months.  Then, when we decided to buy another vacation property, I started lurking again.  I was really glad to find you guys and, in fact, lurked for quite a while before getting up the nerve to post.  I didn't think you guys would want me here since I was going thru Marriott ROFR.  You all made me feel better about the Disboards.

Every bb has it's Aunt Edna....unfortunately....miserable, little people who love to share and spread their misery.  They get great joy from insulting others, stirring up controversy and, generally, making people upset.  I actually feel sorry for them.  How sad their lives must be if that is what brings them some warped form of happiness.

Oh....and CONGRATS, Grand buddy!!!!    I LOVE your announcement!! That list is moving right a long!!!  Jax, you are next!!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Hooray for Grandbuddy!!!!    

*As of 4/09/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

HolidayRoad

Beavertails Queen

minniekissedme

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Monami7

Grandbuddy

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I understand, Ed.  When I first found this board, I loved it and posted happily.  Then I came across Aunt Edna's evil twin. It soured me on this site and I stayed away for about 5 months.  Then, when we decided to buy another vacation property, I started lurking again.  I was really glad to find you guys and, in fact, lurked for quite a while before getting up the nerve to post.  I didn't think you guys would want me here since I was going thru Marriott ROFR.  You all made me feel better about the Disboards.
> 
> Every bb has it's Aunt Edna....unfortunately....miserable, little people who love to share and spread their misery.  They get great joy from insulting others, stirring up controversy and, generally, making people upset.  I actually feel sorry for them.  How sad their lives must be if that is what brings them some warped form of happiness.
> 
> Oh....and CONGRATS, Grand buddy!!!!    I LOVE your announcement!! That list is moving right a long!!!  Jax, you are next!!!


First of all, not want you here, come on. Your an big part of this thread, and look how much my spelling has improved since you joined us. Second of all, I think I was a little sheltered here on this thread, this is where I cut my Disboard teeth and everyone hear is nice and supportive and generally wishes nothing but the best for each other. I was kind of blindsided by that thread at first I thought I would jump right in, then I thought, I should stay away but I can't help it when I feel like one of our peeps is under attack (Dvcnewgirl) I feel like I should jump in and strike back, of coarse she is more than capable of handling herself but I can't help it, it's in my nature. Every time I start to write a post over there I read it and then say to myself, "I'm banned if I post this" so I don't do it but I really, really, really want to.


----------



## Grandbuddy

monami7 said:


> It is www.gettingourgirls.blogspot.com
> 
> i think it is in my signature too!
> 
> Heidi



Duh! So I finally found it.

You have a gorgeous family. Since I had only seen Lilly in your avatar, I had simply assumed that you were a lovely black family. Instead, you are a lovely family "of many colors," by design. Thank you for your willingness to put up with some of the stuff you have to deal with from ignorant people, for the sake of your beautiful girls!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Afternoon Sunshines!  

Ed, I've decided to not even open that thread again.  My sister feels the same.  We'll just stay in our happy place over here.  If Aunt Edna buys resale, I'll just put her on ignore.. 

Grandbuddy, Congrats! on passing!     I'm really happy for you.

As for my "special day" so far no email saying I'm closed.  But, with what happened with my sister's airfare, she may not be going to Disney in June now anyway.  If she doesn't go, I won't need those dates...I'm just kind of sick of worrying about it and I'm letting it go.  I'll close eventually.


----------



## Grandbuddy

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1783198

This one will make you feel better about the world, and forget about Aunt Edna.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Afternoon Sunshines!
> 
> Ed, I've decided to not even open that thread again.  My sister feels the same.  We'll just stay in our happy place over here.  If Aunt Edna buys resale, I'll just put her on ignore..
> 
> Grandbuddy, Congrats! on passing!     I'm really happy for you.
> 
> As for my "special day" so far no email saying I'm closed.  But, with what happened with my sister's airfare, she may not be going to Disney in June now anyway.  If she doesn't go, I won't need those dates...I'm just kind of sick of worrying about it and I'm letting it go.  I'll close eventually.


I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be caught dead buying "resale" How revolting!


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, Ed.  You all made me realize that, thank goodness, the snipes are not the majority here.  I'm really glad that I have had a positive influence on you!! 

Tammy, I was really sorry to see about your sisters airfare problem.    I sure hope things work out and I think she will get her money back.  It just may take a couple of weeks.  (used to work in a bank until I was robbed - that's a whole 'nother story!!)


----------



## tammymacb

You were in a bank robbery!?!   

Wow..


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1783198
> 
> This one will make you feel better about the world, and forget about Aunt Edna.


What a nice story, thank you Grandbuddy. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone had the attitude of those people on the bus. Of coarse after I read it I thought to myself, I bet Aunt Edna would have logged a complaint at the front desk because she was late to get to the park after of coarse after she  called everyone on the bus names.

I'm Sorry.
I'm hopeless aren't I.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> This has nothing to do with ROFR or buying DVC. It does have to do with me not following my own advice and going over to other threads where people are mean spirited, condescending, snooty and superior. My new nemesis I will call "Aunt Edna" staying with the Vacation movie theme. If there is someone on Disboards named Aunt Edna, its not you I am speaking of the person I speak of has a different name. Anywho,  Aunt Edna posts belittling threads with a snooty attitude and then has the audacity to chime in later from her broom stick that she doesnt get upset so why should everyone else. She looks down her nose at those people on the budget board and basically makes fun of entire groups of people; shes a nasty little troll. Some people may need the budget board to be able to go to WDW for their once in a lifetime trip. She picks on handicapped people, folks that are trying to save a buck basically anyone she feels beneath her. She probably cuts off Make a Wish Families getting on the monorail. My point is why? This is a Walt Disney World board. This isnt a forum where we are discussing the separation of church and state or anti-abortion vs. prochoice. It freakin Disney World why the venom and then when its pointed out she hides behind this silly excuse that things are taken out of context. How do you take the puss that rolls off her finger tips as out of context? Do you really need to feel superior to people so bad that you insult them on a Disney World forum. I just dont get it, she better be careful, someone already dropped a house on her sister.
> 
> Sorry had to vent, Im ready for my punishment now



I had a very hard time with Aunt Edna and her supporters including the people that are supposed to be fair. I can't believe how I let people on a computer get under my skin. Tammy just went in that thread because I told her about people being really mean, and as she has been doing since I was born she tried to beat up the bullies for me. So, if you have to think anything about it, feel lucky that you are a happy person who is good to others. You can lay down at night knowing you did not intentionally hurt anyones feelings. I know that out of this I have rembered that my big sis has always taken on my bullies for me and always will.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Thanks, Ed.  You all made me realize that, thank goodness, the snipes are not the majority here.  I'm really glad that I have had a positive influence on you!!
> 
> Tammy, I was really sorry to see about your sisters airfare problem.    I sure hope things work out and I think she will get her money back.  It just may take a couple of weeks.  (used to work in a bank until I was robbed - that's a whole 'nother story!!)


Laxmom!! Bank Robbery, Wow, listen I work in a prison you give me this guys name I'll take care of it from there, you don't know nothing!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations Grandbuddy!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> I had a very hard time with Aunt Edna and her supporters including the people that are supposed to be fair. I can't believe how I let people on a computer get under my skin. Tammy just went in that thread because I told her about people being really mean, and as she has been doing since I was born she tried to beat up the bullies for me. So, if you have to think anything about it, feel lucky that you are a happy person who is good to others. You can lay down at night knowing you did not intentionally hurt anyones feelings. I know that out of this I have rembered that my big sis has always taken on my bullies for me and always will.


Well, I'm glad you have such a great attitude about it, I guess I can follow suit. I am going to stay away from that thread (this time I mean it).


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Congrats Grandbuddy!


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> You were in a bank robbery!?!   Wow..




Yep.  Me and one other teller.  Took months to get over.  He did not use a gun but said he had one.  They caught him and he did 3 years.  I stayed at the bank for 6 more months.  I loved my job until then and wanted to see if I could get past it.  I couldn't so I left.





HolidayRoad said:


> What a nice story, thank you Grandbuddy. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone had the attitude of those people on the bus. Of coarse after I read it I thought to myself, I bet Aunt Edna would have logged a complaint at the front desk because she was late to get to the park after of coarse after she  called everyone on the bus names.
> 
> I'm Sorry.
> I'm hopeless aren't I.



So am I.  She wouldn't be brave enough to say it to their faces.  She would wait until she got home and then post it on the internet.  Oh, am I a bad girl.




dvcnewgirl said:


> I had a very hard time with Aunt Edna and her supporters including the people that are supposed to be fair. I can't believe how I let people on a computer get under my skin. Tammy just went in that thread because I told her about people being really mean, and as she has been doing since I was born she tried to beat up the bullies for me. So, if you have to think anything about it, feel lucky that you are a happy person who is good to others. You can lay down at night knowing you did not intentionally hurt anyones feelings. I know that out of this I have rembered that my big sis has always taken on my bullies for me and always will.




Don't let it get to you.  Just think of us all as the cousin Eddies of the Dis boards!!  We're there for ya'!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Don't let it get to you.  Just think of us all as the cousin Eddies of the Dis boards!!  We're there for ya'!!



Great way to think of it!!  

I can't imagine what you went through.. that must have been so scary.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> Laxmom!! Bank Robbery, Wow, listen I work in a prison you give me this guys name I'll take care of it from there, you don't know nothing!!!



Thanks, HR.  It is nice to know you've got my back!!  I actually don't remember his name.  I did get a letter when he was released.  Shows you how smart this guy was.  He robbed the bank twice in 30 days.  The same branch!!!  I do remember he was only 23.  What a waste.



dvcnewgirl said:


> Great way to think of it!!
> 
> I can't imagine what you went through.. that must have been so scary.



It was the weirdest thing I have ever been thru.  I mean how my mind and emotions were.  I was numb.  Kind of like watching a movie go on around me but I was part of it.  Just weird.

Now for happy thoughts!!  Tomorrow is day 10!!  Up until now, I wasn't giving it much thought but now, it could really be any time now!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

OK, time for a new list,  hopefully this one will remain short, so I will volunteer to manage it.

*As of 4/09/08, those who are banned from The "Waiting for ROFR" support group thread lists:*

Aunt Edna



Congrats Grandbuddy!!!!!!!  Now hurry up and wait.


----------



## Laxmom

GoofyDad13 said:


> OK, time for a new list,  hopefully this one will remain short, so I will volunteer to manage it.
> 
> *As of 4/09/08, those who are banned from The "Waiting for ROFR" support group thread lists:*
> 
> Aunt Edna
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Grandbuddy!!!!!!!  Now hurry up and wait.




     Oh, that's a good one!!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

GoofyDad13 said:


> OK, time for a new list,  hopefully this one will remain short, so I will volunteer to manage it.
> 
> *As of 4/09/08, those who are banned from The "Waiting for ROFR" support group thread lists:*
> 
> Aunt Edna
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Grandbuddy!!!!!!!  Now hurry up and wait.



       

That made my day!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> OK, time for a new list,  hopefully this one will remain short, so I will volunteer to manage it.
> 
> *As of 4/09/08, those who are banned from The "Waiting for ROFR" support group thread lists:*
> 
> Aunt Edna
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Grandbuddy!!!!!!!  Now hurry up and wait.


That's Funny!!!!


----------



## Cherta

Just wanted to check in (thanks Laxmom for the head's up)...

I'm going through ROFR (submitted on April 3-yeah, I know it's only been 6 days-can you tell patience is not one of my virtues!?!  ) and although I haven't "officially" received my points, I've already started a spreadsheet outlining the trips I want to take through 2012 (I guess my patience gene was replaced by the anal-retentive gene  )!

Anyway, good luck to everyone-I hope this is over soon because I have a ton of reservation questions....


----------



## Laxmom

Cherta said:


> Just wanted to check in (thanks Laxmom for the head's up)...
> 
> I'm going through ROFR (submitted on April 3-yeah, I know it's only been 6 days-can you tell patience is not one of my virtues!?!  ) and although I haven't "officially" received my points, I've already started a spreadsheet outlining the trips I want to take through 2012 (I guess my patience gene was replaced by the anal-retentive gene  )!
> 
> Anyway, good luck to everyone-I hope this is over soon because I have a ton of reservation questions....


Hi, Cherta and welcome to ROFR land!!

You and Holiday Road (HR) should get along great!  Patience is his strong suit! ......NOT!

So tell us the details - where, how many and UY!  After this list, you have a couple more - the waiting to close and the lived to tell about it list!


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> Anyway - MOVE ME TO THE "LIVED THROUGH ROFR" LIST!! Then, in a month or two, I shall do it to myself all over again.



That was priceless...you remind me of my own grandbuddy...and that's a big compliment! Congratulations!



Verandah Man said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> You can open a free account at www.photobucket.com it's very easy to load pics into photobucket and to post them here from photobucket.



thanks...since it's time for the Stanley Cup playoffs I have a picture I need to post!



GoofyDad13 said:


> Congrats Grandbuddy!!!!!!!  Now hurry up and wait.



      no truer words have ever been "typed!"


----------



## tammymacb

GoofyDad13 said:


> OK, time for a new list,  hopefully this one will remain short, so I will volunteer to manage it.
> 
> *As of 4/09/08, those who are banned from The "Waiting for ROFR" support group thread lists:*
> 
> Aunt Edna
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Grandbuddy!!!!!!!  Now hurry up and wait.




    

*BUAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## mommacat56

mmcguire said:


> I am reeling with how quickly this whole thing has fallen into place!
> 
> We decided on Saturday that we wanted to purchase at BCV.  At 9:30 last night, our agent called with three listings.  We made an offer on one that had a use year and exact number of points we were seeking.
> 
> Around 5 PM today, she called to tell us the offer was accepted!!
> 
> Now we send a deposit and begin the dreaded ROFR process.
> 
> Wish us luck, and good luck to all others waiting!



Congratulations and welcome to this friendly looney bin!   Good luck with the ROFR process.  Everyone has been on a winning streak lately and hopefully you'll be no different.


----------



## colonialtinker

Congrats!! Guess the pixie dust worked  hope you save some for your trip.
Laxmom - DD use to work in a bank, one of the branches, not hers was robbed she decided banking wasn't for her after that. 
I love this thread  everyone is so nice.  I have been on very few threads with posts from Aunt Edna types.  Life is too short to deal with negative people, I preferred to deal with happy people  


Here is some  for everyone.


----------



## Laxmom

Who is she calling looney?? 

We haven't had anyone on our list not pass yet.  It's a lucky list!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Who is she calling looney??
> 
> We haven't had anyone on our list not pass yet.  It's a lucky list!!



I agree.  We are a lucky list  .  We all know how to laugh and have a good time, even when our patients are wearing thin from waiting


----------



## mommacat56

HolidayRoad said:


> *Who wants to come? It'll be fun I promise!!!*



ME ME ME, Pick me, Pick me.  I'm just down the Mass Pike a wee bit.  Oh, drat...Can't get the time off  , but will be with you in spirit. Your plans look great!  Have a great time.


----------



## Laxmom

colonialtinker said:


> I agree.  We are a lucky list  .  We all know how to laugh and have a good time, even when our patients are wearing thin from waiting




    Do you hear that HR, Colonialtinker has patients too!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> We haven't had anyone on our list not pass yet.  It's a lucky list!!





And.........we MUST keep it that way..........


----------



## mommacat56

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I am with you! There is so much snow up here in the winter. We get hammered with the lake bands all of the time as I live North East of the city of Syracuse. It is a beautiful area but to be honest, my commute is so long in the winter that the snow gets to me. When I can sit home and go out and play in it I love it, but when I have to make that hour drive to the city, I white knuckle drive and wonder why I stay  But Spring and Summer as well as fall are amazing in CNY! Too bad winter can stretch out to 4 or 5 months some years



We just don't own enough points (yet  ) to be at our favorite home resort at WDW for long enough to avoid 3 to 4 months of those winters!   Guess we have to look for some more  Do you live anywhere near Sandy Beach (like that place is any thing like it's name)?    It used to get just hammered as I recall.


----------



## mommacat56

minniekissedme said:


> The three amigos are still in elementary school so it's no tragedy taking them out of school. DS11 starts middle school next year so that may alter those plans.



That's about the age when we stopped taking ours out of school too.  It was just too tough for them to catch up on all the homework   after being out for a week or more.  We'd get the teachers   to give them their assignments, take all their books and folders, and TRY to get them to think about doing it.  NEVER HAPPENED!   Don't even bother...they'll just have to catch up.  But those memories...wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Laxmom

mommacat56 said:


> We just don't own enough points (yet  ) to be at our favorite home resort at WDW for long enough to avoid 3 to 4 months of those winters!   Guess we have to look for some more  Do you live anywhere near Sandy Beach (like that place is any thing like it's name)?    It used to get just hammered as I recall.


When our offer was accepted for these points, my DH actually said, "Only 49 more weeks to buy timeshares for!"


----------



## mommacat56

cybertea201 said:


> Can you believe it! It has been 3 DAYS and no word from Disney!!!
> 
> Just kidding! Good morning all. I wanted to share with you all the reason I bought into DVC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time she saw the Castle!



Priceless!  She's beautiful  ...How old?  I think all of us have a moment like that which confirmed our purchase was spot on!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Do you hear that HR, Colonialtinker has patients too!!!



Okay give me a break, I do know how to spell patience (patients).  Dealing with crying DD who fell off her scooter and now has very large bruise on her buttocks.  Trying not to laugh but, she is such a drama queen.  Since she reads parts of these I better not say too much about the Drama Queen.


----------



## Laxmom

Oh, I'm sorry!!  I thought you were teasing HR for the thread last week!!

Hope DD recovers quickly!!


----------



## mommacat56

Grandbuddy said:


> The Lord said, "Let the realm of the mouse bring forth waiver of ROFR to bless the man I have made, and his helpmeet, and all his generations forever, or until 2054, whichever comes first."
> 
> And the man whom the Lord had made looked upon the waiver of ROFR, and behold, it was good. And the man was thankful, and ran to share the tidings of great joy with all his friends.
> 
> Actually, this post would have happened a little earlier if I hadn't had to start out by catching up on five pages of posts. I was *so* hoping that one of those posts would be from *Jax*, saying that they had passed. Sorry, friends, didn't mean to skip ahead of you!
> 
> Now, some ??
> 
> Why does everybody but me know how to find *monami's* blog? I'm assuming from the comments that she has been involved in international adoptions. I know she's as thrilled with her girls as I am with my little China doll, who got to come home to her grandbuddy (well, she actually lives with her parents - my son and daughter-in-law - but she is mine, nonetheless) when she was 8 months old. (She's 27 months old now, and still wears 9 mo and 1 yr clothes. Tiny little beautiful creature.)
> 
> I like everybody's photos, but can't get any to paste into my messages. Looked at "properties," and I'm guessing you have to first post the pix to some kind of file sharing site. Oh, well - mine shall remain the "mystery family," I guess.
> 
> Anyway - MOVE ME TO THE "LIVED THROUGH ROFR" LIST!! Then, in a month or two, I shall do it to myself all over again.



Congrats!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Oh, I'm sorry!!  I thought you were teasing HR for the thread last week!!
> 
> Hope DD recovers quickly!!



I'm not offended.  Just got in a hurry typing and brain had a fart .  DD screams and hollers whenever she gets a bang which she was doing as I typed.  Now if she was really hurt she would be crying, hence the nickname Drama Queen (DQ) here.  I had forgotten about last week.  
See what happens when I am deprived of my net at work.  1week and I can't spell


----------



## Verandah Man

*The Last Lecture: A Love Story for Your Life: Tonight--April 9th 10e/9c on ABC*

*http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=4614281&page=1*


----------



## Laxmom

My oldest DS was a DQ.  Don't ever tell him I said that!!  Everything is still bigger and worse than it really is.  Would it be DQ or DK for a boy?

After reading the Aunt Edna thread, I am paranoid!


----------



## mommacat56

Laxmom said:


> Who is she calling looney??
> 
> We haven't had anyone on our list not pass yet.  It's a lucky list!!



I said friendly loonies.  I'm right there with ya' sista!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> My oldest DS was a DQ.  Don't ever tell him I said that!!  Everything is still bigger and worse than it really is.  Would it be DQ or DK for a boy?
> 
> After reading the Aunt Edna thread, I am paranoid!



I don't think you have to be paranoid here.   How long before he grew out of the drama phase.  4th child and never had this problem before.  But then again I wasn't planning on raising a grandchild as my child.  Who knew.  Long story, she is mine as far she is concern and treats my Ds and DD25 like their her siblings.  Don't ask  about DD28.


----------



## mommacat56

colonialtinker said:


> I agree.  We are a lucky list  .  We all know how to laugh and have a good time, even when our patients are wearing thin from waiting



I think I was the last known ROFR before the mouse decided to become more benevolent.  Anyone else Dissed by DIS  on the list (aka ROFR) other than me?


----------



## tammymacb

Some more holiday pictures to pass the time.. 




The Osborne Lights are my absolute favorite part of Disney's Christmas..




My daughter in the pointsettas..


----------



## Laxmom

Well, yea, we are friendly.  But loonie?  Definately.

You wouldn't believe what I did today.  Please don't laugh but I have to share this one!

I had a boat load of personal stuff that needed shredded.  You know, cc offers, receipts and junk like that.  I decided it was too much to shred so I would throw it in the fireplace and burn it.  We had a fire a couple of weeks ago and I was sure that DH closed the flue.  So I reach in and flip the thingy the opposite way that it is.  I have started maybe 2 fires in the 11 years we have lived here.  I throw the stuff in, light it, close the doors and run to the kitchen.  I come back to find the fire box full of smoke.  He never closed it!!!  Now.....I can't reach in and open it because of the flames.  I grabbed the nearest thing, which was a mixing bowl and filled it with water.  I threw that on the fire and guess what!!?? More smoke!!  It did put out most of it so I opened windows, let the dogs out into the back yard and ran for more water.  So, now the fire is out and I go through the house opening windows so the smoke detector won't go off.  I brought every fan we own to the family room and turned of the furnace.  I had to take another shower because I smelled like smoke and spent the afternoon in my winter clothes with the windows open.  I can still smell it but I think it is because I have wet, burnt papers in my fireplace.  I can't just throw them away but I can't burn them either.  Yuck!!!

Man do I need some Disney!!  What a day!  I am glad that DH is gone until Friday!  Maybe the smell will go away by then.  How do I tell him this one!!  "Honey, today I tried to burn down the house!!"  DOH!


----------



## Laxmom

colonialtinker said:


> I don't think you have to be paranoid here.   How long before he grew out of the drama phase.  4th child and never had this problem before.  But then again I wasn't planning on raising a grandchild as my child.  Who knew.  Long story, she is mine as far she is concern and treats my Ds and DD25 like their her siblings.  Don't ask  about DD28.



We are still waiting; he is 24. 



mommacat56 said:


> I think I was the last known ROFR before the mouse decided to become more benevolent.  Anyone else Dissed by DIS  on the list (aka ROFR) other than me?




Didn't you have a subsequent contract that passed?  Have I lost it?




tammymacb said:


> Some more holiday pictures to pass the time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Osborne Lights are my absolute favorite part of Disney's Christmas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter in the pointsettas..




What resort is that?  Boy I needed that!!  I bet I couldn't get DH to go this Christmas; he was already thinking that going in July was too much with a cruise in Sept.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Well, yea, we are friendly.  But loonie?  Definately.
> 
> You wouldn't believe what I did today.  Please don't laugh but I have to share this one!
> 
> I had a boat load of personal stuff that needed shredded.  You know, cc offers, receipts and junk like that.  I decided it was too much to shred so I would throw it in the fireplace and burn it.  We had a fire a couple of weeks ago and I was sure that DH closed the flue.  So I reach in and flip the thingy the opposite way that it is.  I have started maybe 2 fires in the 11 years we have lived here.  I throw the stuff in, light it, close the doors and run to the kitchen.  I come back to find the fire box full of smoke.  He never closed it!!!  Now.....I can't reach in and open it because of the flames.  I grabbed the nearest thing, which was a mixing bowl and filled it with water.  I threw that on the fire and guess what!!?? More smoke!!  It did put out most of it so I opened windows, let the dogs out into the back yard and ran for more water.  So, now the fire is out and I go through the house opening windows so the smoke detector won't go off.  I brought every fan we own to the family room and turned of the furnace.  I had to take another shower because I smelled like smoke and spent the afternoon in my winter clothes with the windows open.  I can still smell it but I think it is because I have wet, burnt papers in my fireplace.  I can't just throw them away but I can't burn them either.  Yuck!!!
> 
> Man do I need some Disney!!  What a day!  I am glad that DH is gone until Friday!  Maybe the smell will go away by then.  How do I tell him this one!!  "Honey, today I tried to burn down the house!!"  DOH!



Take them out and burn them in a metal garbage can.  You'll never get rid of the smell until you do get them out.  Been there, done that. 
Remind me later to tell yoi the story of DS, the toaster aand Eggos.


----------



## tammymacb

You can ask my sister about trying to burn down the house...She caught my parents ceiling and cupboards on fire when I was in college ( she called me home to help clean it up in hopes my parents wouldn't notice   )  

My other sister and her friend DID manage to burn down the house ( the friends parents ).  They decided to roast marshmellows on the gas grill while they were grocery shopping and used lighter fluid to start the fire..  The grill exploded backwards into the house and burned it to the ground.  The parents came home from the grocery store to smoking rubbel.. ( DS and friend were only mildly injured ).

See, it could have been worse.

Hope your house smells better soon!


----------



## tammymacb

Those photos were taken this year.  The first week of December at BWV...


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Well, yea, we are friendly.  But loonie?  Definately.
> 
> You wouldn't believe what I did today.  Please don't laugh but I have to share this one!
> 
> I had a boat load of personal stuff that needed shredded.  You know, cc offers, receipts and junk like that.  I decided it was too much to shred so I would throw it in the fireplace and burn it.  We had a fire a couple of weeks ago and I was sure that DH closed the flue.  So I reach in and flip the thingy the opposite way that it is.  I have started maybe 2 fires in the 11 years we have lived here.  I throw the stuff in, light it, close the doors and run to the kitchen.  I come back to find the fire box full of smoke.  He never closed it!!!  Now.....I can't reach in and open it because of the flames.  I grabbed the nearest thing, which was a mixing bowl and filled it with water.  I threw that on the fire and guess what!!?? More smoke!!  It did put out most of it so I opened windows, let the dogs out into the back yard and ran for more water.  So, now the fire is out and I go through the house opening windows so the smoke detector won't go off.  I brought every fan we own to the family room and turned of the furnace.  I had to take another shower because I smelled like smoke and spent the afternoon in my winter clothes with the windows open.  I can still smell it but I think it is because I have wet, burnt papers in my fireplace.  I can't just throw them away but I can't burn them either.  Yuck!!!
> 
> Man do I need some Disney!!  What a day!  I am glad that DH is gone until Friday!  Maybe the smell will go away by then.  How do I tell him this one!!  "Honey, today I tried to burn down the house!!"  DOH!



That sounds like something I would do.. and  for furthur reference I NEVER caught my kitchen on fire..


----------



## tammymacb

Not yours...Mom and Dads...


----------



## Laxmom

I feel better now.  I do have an outdoor fire pit but no metal trash can.  I think I will try that.

Thanks guys!!  

I have never seen poinsettias outside before.  Wow.  They actually grow outside?


----------



## dvcnewgirl

dvcnewgirl said:


> That sounds like something I would do.. and  for furthur reference I NEVER caught my kitchen on fire..



OK you beat me to it I lied.


----------



## minniekissedme

ok...my turn to post a picture...






DD8, DS11, DW??, DS7 (on Monday the 14th!)


----------



## tammymacb

Very nice family picture...

We don't have many of those, I'm always taking the pictures...


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> I feel better now.  I do have an outdoor fire pit but no metal trash can.  I think I will try that.
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I have never seen poinsettias outside before.  Wow.  They actually grow outside?




I think they were planting them while we were there..


DING DING DING

Just realized, I was the 2000th post!!


----------



## minniekissedme

ok...Pens are up 2-0 (my bad...only two zip) after the first period...here's another pix...anyone know who the good looking guy is?


----------



## colonialtinker

dvcnewgirl said:


> That sounds like something I would do.. and  for furthur reference I NEVER caught my kitchen on fire..



You sound like my son.  He never caught his kitchen on fire, but he sure did catch mine on fire!


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, I need to go back and see how to post pictures.  Whenever I try, they are ginormous!!!

How fitting that you are the 2000th post since you were the op on this thread!!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Very nice family picture...
> 
> We don't have many of those, I'm always taking the pictures...



you don't see me in any except my avatar!


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> you don't see me in any except my avatar!


Then who are those two guys!?


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I wish I could post pics..


----------



## cybertea201

mommacat56 said:


> Priceless!  She's beautiful  ...How old?  I think all of us have a moment like that which confirmed our purchase was spot on!



Thank you. She was Almost 3. 2yrs and 10 months.
March 2007


----------



## GoofyDad13

minniekissedme said:


> ok...Pens are up 3-0 after the first period...



Any good news these days on the Steelers?  Don't get much Steelers news in Chicago (both parents are from Pittsburgh).

Tammy, how old is your DD?  Mine is 12 and has the same set of ears.  Very nice pictures.


----------



## gingermouse17

Hello all,

Just wanted to give an update I received my closing documents and sent the check and documents back to the timeshare closing services today.  So I guess I still have 4 to 6 weeks to go.  

Here's some pixie dust for all those on the waiting ROFR list.


----------



## minniekissedme

_Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail _*Updated 4/9/08*

icouldlivethere

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17  Congratulations  

Rambler5678  Congratulations  

The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130


----------



## Rambler5678

Hey everyone I got my closing documents today and will put them and the check in the mail tomm.


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Then who are those two guys!?



One Sidney Crosby...$87million star of your Pittsburgh Penguins!

Two MKM...


----------



## Cherta

Laxmom said:


> Hi, Cherta and welcome to ROFR land!!
> 
> You and Holiday Road (HR) should get along great!  Patience is his strong suit! ......NOT!
> 
> So tell us the details - where, how many and UY!  After this list, you have a couple more - the waiting to close and the lived to tell about it list!



Wow-you guys are really busy!!     I come back from my daughter's soccer game and I'm already three pages behind..

Anyway, here are the details:

BWV, 150 pts ($84/pts.) , Aug UY, 80 pts on 8/1/08 and all 150 on 8/1/09.  Canceled an SSR contract with all the incentives to buy into a place I knew I would be happy staying at (no offense to you SSR owners-just like the Epcot resort area better).

 I would love to go in June 2009, so the sooner I can get through the process, the sooner I can get back to my "happy place"!


----------



## Rambler5678

.


----------



## tammymacb

GoofyDad13 said:


> Any good news these days on the Steelers?  Don't get much Steelers news in Chicago (both parents are from Pittsburgh).
> 
> Tammy, how old is your DD?  Mine is 12 and has the same set of ears.  Very nice pictures.



My daughter will be 12 in November.


----------



## Laxmom

gingermouse17 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to give an update I received my closing documents and sent the check and documents back to the timeshare closing services today.  So I guess I still have 4 to 6 weeks to go.
> 
> Here's some pixie dust for all those on the waiting ROFR list.



Whooo Hooo!! Wow! 4-6 weeks more!  And I thought it was downhill after ROFR!  Congrats!



Rambler5678 said:


> Hey everyone I got my closing documents today and will put them and the check in the mail tomm.



Congratulations to you too!!!! 



minniekissedme said:


> One Sidney Crosby...$87million star of your Pittsburgh Penguins!
> 
> Two MKM...



Ok, an which one is he!  And who are the Pittsburgh Penquins?


----------



## tammymacb

Cherta said:


> Wow-you guys are really busy!!     I come back from my daughter's soccer game and I'm already three pages behind..
> 
> Anyway, here are the details:
> 
> BWV, 150 pts ($84/pts.) , Aug UY, 80 pts on 8/1/08 and all 150 on 8/1/09.  Canceled an SSR contract with all the incentives to buy into a place I knew I would be happy staying at (no offense to you SSR owners-just like the Epcot resort area better).
> 
> I would love to go in June 2009, so the sooner I can get through the process, the sooner I can get back to my "happy place"!



Cherta, congrats and good luck with your contract!  BWV is my favorite!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Ok, I need to go back and see how to post pictures.  Whenever I try, they are ginormous!!!
> 
> How fitting that you are the 2000th post since you were the op on this thread!!





Rambler5678 said:


> How do you post a picture?



Looks like we have tomorrows question early!  This thread gives you the basic info...

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=508670

I did go to photobucket. It's pretty simple. The only thing you must do is resize the pix BEFORE you download them from your PC to photobucket. There is a link to resize directly under the "Images from my PC" tab. Pictures like I posted tonite are 320x240. Smaller size is good for your signature line. (Forgot this part, sorry.) Once the picture is loaded you'll see four bars under the pix, Email, Direct Link, HTML, IMG. Click in the IMG box and copy that...it puts the IMG (image) in front and at the back of the pix file...just like the 





> thing does...Another good thing to do is go to the test board to play with your pix before you start posting. I know there are "rules" about the size of pix you post and we don't want anyone getting bad boy/girl notes from the Mods...
> 
> Hope that helps get you started...any questions, PM me and we'll take it off line! And remember...I just figured out the multi-quote thing...


----------



## Rambler5678

BWV Halloween Party 2007


----------



## Laxmom

Well, thanks for the advice guys.  I used a firestarter to burn what was left in the fireplace and the smell appears to be gone.  Laxlad came home from practice and couldn't smell it anymore.  Good thing!!  DH just called and is coming home tomorrow night - 1 night early.  I think this something better left to tell him in person.

Well, another fun day here on the ROFR thread comes to an end for this pyromaniac.  Good night John boy.....


----------



## mmcguire

Laxmom said:


> Congrats and welcome!!!  You must give us details.  How many points, any banked?  Inquiring minds want to know!!



210 pts at BCV; Feb UY; 114 left for this year; none banked.  We offered $1/pt less than the asking price, and pro-rated the main. fees for this year.


----------



## HolidayRoad

You are now "part of our (happy, helpful slightly psychotic little) world."

*Updated list 4/9/08: *

Cherta

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 

JaxDisneyFans




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

colonialtinker said:


> Okay give me a break, I do know how to spell patience (patients).  Dealing with crying DD who fell off her scooter and now has very large bruise on her buttocks.  Trying not to laugh but, she is such a drama queen.  Since she reads parts of these I better not say too much about the Drama Queen.


*I couldn't*, well I could but like I was told by Laxmom it made me a doctor, not a real doctor because who wants a doctor who can't spell patience but a doctor in that sentence only, which of coarse is no good because I wouldn't be a real doctor and my sentence made no sense written that way but Laxmom fixed all that, well sort I still don't have patience and I really don't have patients so I really never had either. Hope that clears all this up.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Rambler5678 said:


> .


I completely agree!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Rambler5678 said:


> Hey everyone I got my closing documents today and will put them and the check in the mail tomm.


Congratulations! You have to get onto minniekissedme's list.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I just wanted to join in here is a picture of me at the beach last year, it was a little windy out my shirt blew wide open. This was about two weeks before we all jumped in car to head off for Disney.


----------



## SomethingElse

LOL!!  !!     
Good one Ed!  Now buy me a "Mrs. Brad Pitt" t-shirt.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Congratulations! You have to get onto minniekissedme's list.



I think I have fallen off all the lists, altogether!    I feel like Aunt Edna...banned from the waiting for ROFR board.  (Or has the keeper of the list I now belong on not updated for the day?)

Is there a separate list for waiting to be estoppified?


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I just wanted to join in here is a picture of me at the beach last year, it was a little windy out my shirt blew wide open. This was about two weeks before we all jumped in car to head off for Disney.



You could be my twin!! How eerie!


----------



## Cherta

tammymacb said:


> Cherta, congrats and good luck with your contract!  BWV is my favorite!



Thanks tammymacb!  It was a tough choice between BC (kids love SAB) and BWV, but I can get more for my points at BWV (and with money I've saved by buying at BWV, I can find a good therapist that will help the kids get over that scary clown at the Luna pool   ). ..


----------



## Cherta

HolidayRoad said:


> You are now "part of our (happy, helpful slightly psychotic little) world."
> 
> *Updated list 4/9/08: *
> 
> Cherta
> 
> mmcguire
> 
> Tammymacb (3)
> 
> cybertea201
> 
> AinW
> 
> Verandaman
> 
> Karebear06
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> Laxmom
> 
> JaxDisneyFans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*



Looks like I'm in good company!  Let's hope we can move to the "waiting to close" phase soon...


----------



## monami7

HolidayRoad said:


> I just wanted to join in here is a picture of me at the beach last year, it was a little windy out my shirt blew wide open. This was about two weeks before we all jumped in car to head off for Disney.



OH WE ARE SO MEETING FOR LUNCH!!!!


----------



## monami7

Laxmom said:


> Whooo Hooo!! Wow! 4-6 weeks more!  And I thought it was downhill after ROFR!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, an which one is he!  And who are the Pittsburgh Penquins?



  
DH went to the Rangers game tonight!  RANGERS WON!!!!


----------



## monami7

minniekissedme said:


> _Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail _*Updated 4/9/08*
> 
> icouldlivethere
> 
> Tammymacb
> 
> minniekissedme
> 
> HolidayRoad
> 
> chickkypoo
> 
> Tigger & Eeyore
> 
> dizney4us
> 
> kmhollis28
> 
> gingermouse17  Congratulations
> 
> Rambler5678  Congratulations
> 
> The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it".
> 
> disneymotherof3
> 
> tink6137130



You forgot me!!!


----------



## SomethingElse

.


----------



## HolidayRoad

SomethingElse said:


> Well, let's see you got through ROFR so your off the initial list so your on Cheryl's list! That's a good thing! don't worry she put you on probably in the morning.



O.K. I'm sorry I pulled a Cheryl. I posted under my wife's name. She posted while I was upstairs and didn't log off. That last one from "Something else" was mine.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> I think I have fallen off all the lists, altogether!    I feel like Aunt Edna...banned from the waiting for ROFR board.  (Or has the keeper of the list I now belong on not updated for the day?)
> 
> Is there a separate list for waiting to be estoppified?


Well, let's see you got through ROFR so your off the initial list so your on Cheryl's list! That's a good thing! don't worry she put you on probably in the morning.


----------



## minniekissedme

monami7 said:


> You forgot me!!!



monami, you like Grandbuddy are now on Cheryl's list of waiting to close. My list compiles those who have received closing docs and have sent the "check in the mail" to close. As the story of this thread goes...keep on waiting! Congrats on passing!  



Grandbuddy said:


> I think I have fallen off all the lists, altogether!    I feel like Aunt Edna...banned from the waiting for ROFR board.  (Or has the keeper of the list I now belong on not updated for the day?)
> 
> Is there a separate list for waiting to be *estoppified*?



Someone call Webster's...could be a new word for 2008! Along with *ROFR'd...*


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

GoofyDad13 said:


> OK, time for a new list,  hopefully this one will remain short, so I will volunteer to manage it.
> 
> *As of 4/09/08, those who are banned from The "Waiting for ROFR" support group thread lists:*
> 
> Aunt Edna
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Grandbuddy!!!!!!!  Now hurry up and wait.



I needed a good laugh!!! 
I leave for a few hours and the board goes wild!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> I needed a good laugh!!!
> I leave for a few hours and the board goes wild!!



There's no estoppifying this group!


----------



## GoofyDad13

Grandbuddy said:


> There's no estoppifying this group!




Estoppifying.  I need to figure our how to work this into my next presentation for work.  (Sad part is, I can't stop repeating it in my head)


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Just want to see if the photo of my peeps works, on my signature!! It was taken at DL last May.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> I just wanted to join in here is a picture of me at the beach last year, it was a little windy out my shirt blew wide open. This was about two weeks before we all jumped in car to head off for Disney.



      




Grandbuddy said:


> You could be my twin!! How eerie!




Toooooo FFFFUUUNNNNNNNNYYYY!!!!



Cherta said:


> Thanks tammymacb!  It was a tough choice between BC (kids love SAB) and BWV, but I can get more for my points at BWV (and with money I've saved by buying at BWV, I can find a good therapist that will help the kids get over that scary clown at the Luna pool   ). ..



You too!!??  That thing gives me nightmares!!!



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Just want to see if the photo of my peeps works, on my signature!! It was taken at DL last May.



Too cute!!!


Good Morning all!!!  Another work day...yuck.  Came downstairs this am and the house smells slightly like smoke.  I think DH with his super sensitive shnoz will notice right away.  I have some splaining to do, Lucy.  Oh, well.  He may never leave me home with matches again.

Have a terrific day!!  Here's hoping our streak of good luck keeps going today!


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> I just wanted to join in here is a picture of me at the beach last year, it was a little windy out my shirt blew wide open. This was about two weeks before we all jumped in car to head off for Disney.



*BUAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


Good Morning Sunshines!   

I'm off, this morning, to the beginning of a depressingly long stretch of work.  My next day off will be 12 days from now.   

It's ok though, my recent DVC buying spree has lowered my funds significantly.

See everyone this evening and have a great day!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!

Well, I watched my check travel to Florida and I requested a copy of the signature receipt from USPS - you can do that right online on the tracking page of the USPS.com. I received that last night so I know they got it and I plan to leave them all alone for now. I know they have to wait for the seller's stuff so I will wait a while and see what happens  

DID YOU CLOSE YESTERDAY????? I have skimmed through quick but didn't know if I missed it? The 9th has come and gone  

NICE PICTURE - I too will meet you for lunch, LOL  

That is what I love about this group, so supportive and full of spunk. 

Have a great day everyone!
CBL


----------



## Verandah Man

Good Morning All, this pic was taken at sunrise at Disney's Vero Beach Resort during our November 2002 vacation.


----------



## minniekissedme

GoofyDad13 said:


> Estoppifying.  I need to figure our how to work this into my next presentation for work.  (Sad part is, I can't stop repeating it in my head)





Grandbuddy said:


> There's no estoppifying this group!



Makes me think of the Lion King when the hyenas get all "weird" when they hear, "Mufasa."

_Estoppifying, estoppified, estoppifying, estoppified..._


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Well, yea, we are friendly.  But loonie?  Definately.
> 
> You wouldn't believe what I did today.  Please don't laugh but I have to share this one!
> 
> I had a boat load of personal stuff that needed shredded.  You know, cc offers, receipts and junk like that.  I decided it was too much to shred so I would throw it in the fireplace and burn it.  We had a fire a couple of weeks ago and I was sure that DH closed the flue.  So I reach in and flip the thingy the opposite way that it is.  I have started maybe 2 fires in the 11 years we have lived here.  I throw the stuff in, light it, close the doors and run to the kitchen.  I come back to find the fire box full of smoke.  He never closed it!!!  Now.....I can't reach in and open it because of the flames.  I grabbed the nearest thing, which was a mixing bowl and filled it with water.  I threw that on the fire and guess what!!?? More smoke!!  It did put out most of it so I opened windows, let the dogs out into the back yard and ran for more water.  So, now the fire is out and I go through the house opening windows so the smoke detector won't go off.  I brought every fan we own to the family room and turned of the furnace.  I had to take another shower because I smelled like smoke and spent the afternoon in my winter clothes with the windows open.  I can still smell it but I think it is because I have wet, burnt papers in my fireplace.  I can't just throw them away but I can't burn them either.  Yuck!!!
> 
> Man do I need some Disney!!  What a day!  I am glad that DH is gone until Friday!  Maybe the smell will go away by then.  How do I tell him this one!!  "Honey, today I tried to burn down the house!!"  DOH!




You said please don't laugh but it's really, really hard. I'm getting an ice cream headache holding it in. You said earlier you remembered the crossing over ceremony from cub scouts, you weren't a den leader were you? I just get this picture of you (my version of what you look like, now that I have posted you all know what I look like) standing in front of your fireplace with twelve, seven year old kids in their little cub scout outfits "Now boys, the first thing you want to do is assume the flue is closed so just reach in and switch it the other way, then..."


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Can you say addiction.. I just booked Free Dining. I can't help myself.


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> Can you say addiction.. I just booked Free Dining. I can't help myself.


How can you not!!!! I can never go then because I coach football. That's a good deal. If you don't mind telling us how did you get around the DVC thing with free dining. Are you not staying on points?


----------



## dvcnewgirl

No I did not use points.. I am out.


----------



## GoofyDad13

minniekissedme said:


> Makes me think of the Lion King when the hyenas get all "weird" when they hear, "Mufasa."
> 
> _Estoppifying, estoppified, estoppifying, estoppified..._




The Mufasa/hyena thing is exactly what I was talking about!  Still in my head for the drive in to work today.  Estoppa (brrrrrrrrrrr)  ESTOPPA (BRRRRRRRRRRRR).

Instead of a question of the day, maybe it is a quiz for the day:

How many different words can the group make out ofthe letters in estoppal?

1.  stop - as in stops the whole process.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

GoofyDad13 said:


> The Mufasa/hyena thing is exactly what I was talking about!  Still in my head for the drive in to work today.  Estoppa (brrrrrrrrrrr)  ESTOPPA (BRRRRRRRRRRRR).
> 
> Instead of a question of the day, maybe it is a quiz for the day:
> 
> How many different words can the group make out ofthe letters in estoppal?
> 
> 1.  stop - as in stops the whole process.



Lost - as in lost in the shuffle
Top - puts someone over the top  
pals - all of you helping us get through this!!!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good Morning All!
How about 

POSTAL-the act of waiting

That one just jumped out at me


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Ok they keep coming

LAPSE-Lapse of judgement right before POSTAL

APPLE-one rotten apple spoiles the whole barrel (aunt Edna)

POP-the sound the cork makes when celebrating ROFR


----------



## Cherta

Good morning everyone!

TOPPLE-over the edge of sanity if this thing doesn't wrap up soon....

PEST(er)-my TSS rep for any updates (although I know it's out of her hands now)....


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Postal - now that was a good one   

I am being patient. Did not email to confirm she received things. I saw online that they did and it is hard not to email and say did the sellers return things to you  But....... I am trying my best not to


----------



## Grandbuddy

GoofyDad13 said:


> The Mufasa/hyena thing is exactly what I was talking about!  Still in my head for the drive in to work today.  Estoppa (brrrrrrrrrrr)  ESTOPPA (BRRRRRRRRRRRR).
> 
> Instead of a question of the day, maybe it is a quiz for the day:
> 
> How many different words can the group make out ofthe letters in estoppal?
> 
> 1.  stop - as in stops the whole process.




PETALS - what you push to make a bike go 
STEAL - what you use to make moonshine 
STAPLE - the pointy thing on top of the Baptist church 
PLEAS - a magic word 
PALS - what we are on this thread 

And the way you guys make fun of my words, I guess I'm the only one who had to re-learn my estopplification tables before I took my final exam in rofr-ization!

and
LEAST - what you did 'cause you couldn't afford to buy it
PASTE - what you did while waiting for your child to be born (unless you are the MOM)
LAPSE - good places for grandbabies


----------



## liam1957

Add me in waiting for bcv had a lot of problems grandson in hospital has been very ill  did not send contracts in to late hope it still goes through


----------



## Grandbuddy

liam1957 said:


> Add me in waiting for bcv had a lot of problems grandson in hospital has been very ill  did not send contracts in to late hope it still goes through



But mostly, I hope and pray that your grandson gets well quickly!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

liam1957 said:


> Add me in waiting for bcv had a lot of problems grandson in hospital has been very ill  did not send contracts in to late hope it still goes through



Good Luck!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Good luck with everything and I will add your grandson to my prayers. I seriously hope everything is O.K. In the mean time, this isn't a bad place to hang out and watch our little roller coaster of DVC emotions. 

*Updated list 4/10/08: *

liam1957

Cherta

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 





*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## minniekissedme

liam1957 said:


> Add me in waiting for bcv had a lot of problems grandson in hospital has been very ill  did not send contracts in to late hope it still goes through



Congratulations   and best wishes for your grandson!


----------



## minniekissedme

Popped up on my calendar and I see someone has made a post referring to this. 
Travel Channel has a Disney story at 9PM Friday and the next three Fridays following. Samantha Brown I believe is "hosting."

Thought you'd all like to know...my dvr is eagerly awaiting...


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.

Hope all goes better for those still waiting.


----------



## Verandah Man

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.




......So sorry to hear this......


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.



So sorry to hear that    

Refresh my memory, what price did they snag back?


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> So sorry to hear that
> 
> Refresh my memory, what price did they snag back?



SSR stripped contract without full points until 2010 at $76.00/point.  It was a low price, but we hoped the stripped contract would make it viable.

Live and learn.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.




I'm Sorry!


----------



## tammymacb

Ouch!  I'm sorry.  Will you try again?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.



That's such a bummer!  So sorry to hear about that.


----------



## icouldlivethere

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.



So sorry to hear that!!  I hope you find the perfect contract to replace it and it zooms through ROFR for you next time.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

JaxDisneyFans said:


> SSR stripped contract without full points until 2010 at $76.00/point.  It was a low price, but we hoped the stripped contract would make it viable.
> 
> Live and learn.



I would of agreed, stripped like that. 

So sorry    Are you going to try again?


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Honestly do you think they really look at the contracts or just pull every 20th one to ROFR'd?? That does not make much sense on a totally stripped contract.... Sorry about that!!  I'm surprised they let ours go thru....


----------



## mmcguire

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.



Oh, I am sooo sorry to hear that.  I hope you'll find another suitable contract quickly, and that it will pass with flying colors!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I do not think that it matters to Disney that much if it is stripped because they can pull other points from places to make it a full contract again. I may be wrong but I think that is what I was told. I bought a stripped contract and I am still trying to get out of the hole 2 years later. I hope you find a great contract.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just curious for those of you that are towards the end of your closing process.  A few have mentioned that the sellers have been slow in signing and returning documents.  Were they they same way in responding to your intial offer and signing those contracts?
I'm starting to get antsy on our closing and am spending time speculating on how quickly we'll get it done!    I don't know how I'm going to handle the rest of the wait!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.



I'm thinking you're going to find a contract that's not stripped, that you'll be much happier with, in the long run. To tell the truth, so many contracts had gotten through ROFR that I had steeled myself to be the one that Disney chose to buy - to keep us all on our toes, and keep us from getting too cocky. I thought our banked and available points might be too attractive for them. Who knew they'd go after a contract that didn't even have any points available for that long?!

Get you another good one. Good luck.


----------



## colonialtinker

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> So sorry to hear that
> 
> Refresh my memory, what price did they snag back?



So sorry to hear.   Keep looking I'm sure there is a contract out there for you.


----------



## HolidayRoad

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.


I'm sorry!!! Just remember we all take that risk in order to save some $$$. You know what they say, when you fall off that horse, get right back on.


----------



## bookwormde

Yes I am back again

Sorry for your luck JaxDisneyFans. Stripped contracts are always hard to get good value out of and still pass ROFR. From my calculation Disney seems to use a much lower value than the $10-12/pt members do, more like $4-6/pt for their calculations.

It makes it easier for me to post mine though (I did not want to be the one to post a contract that might break the streak).

Here it is, 150 OKW (april) $68/pt 0 banked 131 current year all 2009 buyer pays 75% of 2008 dues, buyer pays closing. Going to ROFR tomorrow.  Hope thats everything. Oh yea new member (really wanted a Dec but an April will work)

It is definitely a toss up, though it is hard to tell in these market conditions.

Have a settle date of 6/1/08 (hopefully) so I can get my points in place before the 60 day mark before my Florida vacation, 8/10/08-8/19/08. Just going to try to get 4-5 weekdays during that time (1 or preferably 2 bedroom at any WDW DVC)

With all the SSR contracts coming available below $80 I am hoping they are to busy supporting that market to bother with mine.

Lots of extra pixie dust will probably be needed.

Not that big a deal if it does not go through, my next trip is not till 6/2010 (GV 5 day hopefully)

Looking forward to hanging out

bookwormde


----------



## Grandbuddy

bookwormde said:


> Yes I am back again
> 
> Looking forward to hanging out
> 
> bookwormde



We're looking forward to hanging out with you, too. Not much activity today, though. I think we're all helping Jax mourn a little before he finds an even better deal.


----------



## disneymotherof3

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.



I'm sorry to hear that Disney took it.  But you have the right attitude!  The right contract is out there!  You'll find it! 



bookwormde said:


> Yes I am back again
> 
> Sorry for your luck JaxDisneyFans. Stripped contracts are always hard to get good value out of and still pass ROFR. From my calculation Disney seems to use a much lower value than the $10-12/pt members do, more like $4-6/pt for their calculations.
> 
> It makes it easier for me to post mine though (I did not want to be the one to post a contract that might break the streak).
> 
> Here it is, 150 OKW (april) $68/pt 0 banked 131 current year all 2009 buyer pays 75% of 2008 dues, buyer pays closing. Going to ROFR tomorrow.  Hope thats everything. Oh yea new member (really wanted a Dec but an April will work)
> 
> It is definitely a toss up, though it is hard to tell in these market conditions.
> 
> Have a settle date of 6/1/08 (hopefully) so I can get my points in place before the 60 day mark before my Florida vacation, 8/10/08-8/19/08. Just going to try to get 4-5 weekdays during that time (1 or preferably 2 bedroom at any WDW DVC)
> 
> With all the SSR contracts coming available below $80 I am hoping they are to busy supporting that market to bother with mine.
> 
> Lots of extra pixie dust will probably be needed.
> 
> Not that big a deal if it does not go through, my next trip is not till 6/2010 (GV 5 day hopefully)
> 
> Looking forward to hanging out
> 
> bookwormde



Good luck with that!


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> You said please don't laugh but it's really, really hard. I'm getting an ice cream headache holding it in. You said earlier you remembered the crossing over ceremony from cub scouts, you weren't a den leader were you? I just get this picture of you (my version of what you look like, now that I have posted you all know what I look like) standing in front of your fireplace with twelve, seven year old kids in their little cub scout outfits "Now boys, the first thing you want to do is assume the flue is closed so just reach in and switch it the other way, then..."



No, but DH was.  I would never have lived that down!!



liam1957 said:


> Add me in waiting for bcv had a lot of problems grandson in hospital has been very ill  did not send contracts in to late hope it still goes through



Welcome aboard!  My prayers are with your family!



JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.



I understand Jax.  Marriott ROFR'd a contract from us last month.  I totally believe that you will find a better one.  We did.  We decided to go DVC which is really what we wanted to begin with.  You will land in a field of clover!!  I just know it!! 



Grandbuddy said:


> I'm thinking you're going to find a contract that's not stripped, that you'll be much happier with, in the long run. To tell the truth, so many contracts had gotten through ROFR that I had steeled myself to be the one that Disney chose to buy - to keep us all on our toes, and keep us from getting too cocky. I thought our banked and available points might be too attractive for them. Who knew they'd go after a contract that didn't even have any points available for that long?!
> 
> Get you another good one. Good luck.



I think sometimes the UY plays into it too.  If it is something they need for any reason- UY, Price, resort, - they will buy it.


So big non DVC news in this house tonite!!!  Kings JV won their first game 9 to 5.  And Laxlad had a hat trick!!!!!  OMG!!!!!   That is 3 goals in 1 game.  He is so pumped and it is so great to see him so excited.  His Dad is going to buy 3 white balloons and tie them on the mailbox tomorrow in honor of the three white lacrosse balls that found the net!!  Oh, and this is his first hat trick.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Well, the steak was broken today but that was only a matter of time. The real strength of this thread is not the winning strength it's the feeling of community and is still just as strong. I will not rest until JaxDisneyFans is back on this list, passes and then moves onto Cheryl's list! 

*Updated list 4/10/08: *

bookwormde

liam1957

Cherta

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> So big non DVC news in this house tonite!!!  Kings JV won their first game 9 to 5.  And Laxlad had a hat trick!!!!!  OMG!!!!!   That is 3 goals in 1 game.  He is so pumped and it is so great to see him so excited.  His Dad is going to buy 3 white balloons and tie them on the mailbox tomorrow in honor of the three white lacrosse balls that found the net!!  Oh, and this is his first hat trick.



Congrats to Laxlad!


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> Well, the steak was broken today but that was only a matter of time. The real strength of this thread is not the winning strength it's the feeling of community and is still just as strong. I will not rest until JaxDisneyFans is back on this list, passes and then moves onto Cheryl's list!
> 
> *Updated list 4/10/08: *
> 
> bookwormde
> 
> liam1957
> 
> Cherta
> 
> mmcguire
> 
> Tammymacb (3)
> 
> cybertea201
> 
> AinW
> 
> Verandaman
> 
> Karebear06
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> Laxmom
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*



ABSOLUTELY!!!  Jax, let us know what type of contract you are looking for.  We would be happy to keep our eyes open for you!


----------



## HolidayRoad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just curious for those of you that are towards the end of your closing process.  A few have mentioned that the sellers have been slow in signing and returning documents.  Were they they same way in responding to your intial offer and signing those contracts?
> I'm starting to get antsy on our closing and am spending time speculating on how quickly we'll get it done!    I don't know how I'm going to handle the rest of the wait!!!



I'm with you, I bothered everybody enough during the process I'm scared to start to bug them about the closing. I sent the money and the paperwork, how long until you start to bug them? Who knows how long I can hold out.


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks Colonialtinker!! I will pass your congrats on to him when he gets home.  I left a few minutes into the 3rd quarter of the Varsity game.  My back can only handle those bleachers for so long.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> So big non DVC news in this house tonite!!!  Kings JV won their first game 9 to 5.  And Laxlad had a hat trick!!!!!  OMG!!!!!   That is 3 goals in 1 game.  He is so pumped and it is so great to see him so excited.  His Dad is going to buy 3 white balloons and tie them on the mailbox tomorrow in honor of the three white lacrosse balls that found the net!!  Oh, and this is his first hat trick.



Well, congratulations as a Coach, football not Lacrosse, but still a coach, I know how these student athletes work and the time and emotion put in by their parents, so gloat a little have some fun and brag to your friends and enjoy the heck out it!!!


----------



## tink6137130

I received my membership number and validation code to log on to mydvc.com today but I don't see my points yet. I have an Oct UY with 100 banked '07 points...(the resale company did tell me not to call for my # until day 10, this is just day 4) Any suggestions would be appreciated...maybe I'm just not looking in the right place!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tink6137130 said:


> I received my membership number and validation code to log on to mydvc.com today but I don't see my points yet. I have an Oct UY with 100 banked '07 points...(the resale company did tell me not to call for my # until day 10, this is just day 4) Any suggestions would be appreciated...maybe I'm just not looking in the right place!



It takes a few days.  I called everyday to check.  I found out by calling that my points had been deposited.


----------



## tink6137130

disneymotherof3 said:


> It takes a few days.  I called everyday to check.  I found out by calling that my points had been deposited.



Ok, thanks...maybe that's why they told me NOT to call until day 10!!!


----------



## Barb

Just sent the deposit check on a small (very small) add-on. So we're on the "pateintly" waiting list now too.


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats Barb and welcome aboard.  You must spill the details!!  Inquiring minds want to know - where, how many and UY!!  Come on!! Spill the beans!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Congrats for Laxlad's hat trick, that's good for three    

Just got in a little bit ago from our DD school musical *"The King and I".*
This was the first of four shows between tonight and Sunday afternoon. The kids did an amazing job, we are so very proud of all of them!!! The standing ovation the cast received, was very well deserved.

Now, it's time to hit the hay and get some sleep. Good Night All....


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

We signed the documents tonight and are sending in the deposit check tomorrow.  Thus the big ROFR wait begins...here's hoping!


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks for the good wishes for Laxlad.  He is still on  !!

I love "The King and I"!  Actually any Rogers and Hammerstein!

Welcome aboard Mickey!  You have to tell us the details of your contract so we can "oohhh" and "aaahhh".  Gotta share the joy on this thread!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Here's looking at day 2 of 12..   I can't wait til this stretch is over.  

Congrats and good luck to our new waiters!  Tink awesome on you getting your card!

( For those who have asked, no I haven't closed yet  )

  

Laxmom, congrats on the win!!


----------



## Laxmom

Oh, I almost forgot!  DH was supposed to fly home last night. (I thought it was tonite!)  He got stranded in Syracuse.  The bad storms in the Chicago area kept his flight from leaving NY.  He waited and waited - was supposed to leave at 5pm.  At 9.00, they still weren't sure when he would get out and he had already missed his connection in Chicago.  Sooooo......he rented a car and is driving.  He said he would drive unitl he got to Cleveland and then stop for the night.  He hopes to be home by lunch.  And he was not flying AA!  It was United.

Day 11 for us.  I don't expect to hear anything until next week so I won't start the nervous twitch until Monday!  Our sellers weren't very quick in getting the paperwork in so our contract didn't actually go to Disney unilt 4/1.  They took a week to get it back. They wanted to hand deliver it on their trip.  I sure hope they are quicker on the closing paperwork!!

Thanks, Tammy!!  That' my boy!!  We told him there would be a dinner at his favorite restaurant for every additional hat trick!

I was surprised that Michael Johns went home, anyone else?  It is getting tougher to figure now.


----------



## Verandah Man

Our deposit check and paperwork was received one week ago from today, I have no idea when the sellers stuff was received, but I know our check cleard the bank this past Monday.........


Oh yea, Good Morning All........


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Welcome new ROFR waiters 

Congrats on the hat trick!! 

I di not watch last night but I am SHOCKED to hear Micheal Johns got voted off. 

I am taking my daughter to Busch Gardens today, it is supposed to be beautiful out. I am getting there right at opening I am hoping to avoid the Friday crowds, so we are only going for a couple hours. TGIF!

QOTD: If you could where would you go first: DVC Hawaii, DVC California, Paris Disney, or Hong Kong Disney?

I can not wait to go to DVC Hawaii. I am so excited for it. I have never been to Hawaii and having a DVC with some great kids programs is going to be PERFECT!


----------



## cybertea201

dvcnewgirl said:


> Welcome new ROFR waiters
> 
> Congrats on the hat trick!!
> 
> I di not watch last night but I am SHOCKED to hear Micheal Johns got voted off.
> 
> I am taking my daughter to Busch Gardens today, it is supposed to be beautiful out. I am getting there right at opening I am hoping to avoid the Friday crowds, so we are only going for a couple hours. TGIF!
> 
> QOTD: If you could where would you go first: DVC Hawaii, DVC California, Paris Disney, or Hong Kong Disney?
> 
> I can not wait to go to DVC Hawaii. I am so excited for it. I have never been to Hawaii and having a DVC with some great kids programs is going to be PERFECT!




GOOD MORNING!!!
One Week IN around 6 to 7 weeks to go, but who is counting.  

I would consider getting a small number of points for the DVC California. My wife and I LOVE it out there.


----------



## Verandah Man

dvcnewgirl said:


> Welcome new ROFR waiters
> 
> Congrats on the hat trick!!
> 
> I di not watch last night but I am SHOCKED to hear Micheal Johns got voted off.
> 
> I am taking my daughter to Busch Gardens today, it is supposed to be beautiful out. I am getting there right at opening I am hoping to avoid the Friday crowds, so we are only going for a couple hours. TGIF!
> 
> QOTD: If you could where would you go first: DVC Hawaii, DVC California, Paris Disney, or Hong Kong Disney?
> 
> I can not wait to go to DVC Hawaii. I am so excited for it. I have never been to Hawaii and having a DVC with some great kids programs is going to be PERFECT!





That's an easy one for me............DVC Hawaii.............


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Oh, I almost forgot!  DH was supposed to fly home last night. (I thought it was tonite!)  He got stranded in Syracuse.  The bad storms in the Chicago area kept his flight from leaving NY.  He waited and waited - was supposed to leave at 5pm.  At 9.00, they still weren't sure when he would get out and he had already missed his connection in Chicago.  Sooooo......he rented a car and is driving.  He said he would drive unitl he got to Cleveland and then stop for the night.  He hopes to be home by lunch.  And he was not flying AA!  It was United.
> 
> I was surprised that Michael Johns went home, anyone else?  It is getting tougher to figure now.



Hey, maybe you'll have a little extra time to air out the house - or DH will be too tired to sniff around very much - or he'll be too excited about Laxlad's game thumbsup2   ) to think about why the house smells like we forgot to take the instruction manual out before turning on the toaster oven...or something like that.

In any case, welcome to M-I-C and Barb, and congrats, tink of the many numbers. And Tammy, it's gonna happen...it's gonna happen.

I thought all you guys were too bummed out to post last night, and it was just me and the bookworm. Didn't know it was an AI night. (I'm guessing that is the "Michael Johns" reference. Not familiar with that name.) I gave up too early, and everybody came out to play after I signed off!

By the time I get back to the boards, I will have a lot to catch up on! (*If we hit 200 pages and get closed out while I'm gone, somebody pm me to let me know how to find us!*)  Heading to a family wedding this weekend, so some time with all the little grandbuds...then taking the oldest little fellow - he'll be 4 on the 29th - to see Mickey next week. Little guy must have ESP. No one has mentioned this trip to him, yet he has been talking on and on for days about all the things he wants to do next time he goes to Mickey's house, and saying he's going "soon."

I made an app't to tour SSR next Wednesday - talked to a nice lady named "Betty." (I've bought w/o seeing any of the DVC properties, in person.) If they were to offer good enough incentives between now and mid-summer, I would look at possibly doing my 2nd contract direct from Disney, as an add-on. I'm thinking the present incentives may not do it for me, though. Have to crunch the numbers.

*Cheryl *- monami and I are anxious to see our names on the waiting to close list. Have you updated, lately?

Hope everyone has a wonderful week, and that Jax has a shiny new contract in the works by the time I get back on the boards. God bless everybody.

Jerry


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Thanks to everyone for your pep talk.  Don't worry DH and I are not giving up.  The right contract is out there.

I have a girls only Mother's Day trip planned for all the moms and daughters in my family coming up in 2-bedroom at BWV in May.  Never stayed there & I'm so excited  to try it.  We will take that opportunity to check out BWV and maybe decide to try & buy there.

Usually things work out for the best and I'm convinced that's what will happen with DVC.  We'll be back in the pool before you know it.


----------



## Grandbuddy

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Usually things work out for the best and I'm convinced that's what will happen with DVC.  We'll be back* in the pool *before you know it.



*Marco...**

_*we'll be looking for you!_


----------



## minniekissedme

Jax...keep the faith...I too question why you were the one. My contract was LOADED and we got thru at 78. Very interesting...

Barb and M-I-C-K-E-Y welcome aboard the SS ROFR...it's quite a ship!  

Laxmom...did anyone throw any hats on the field???

Tink...I so desire to be in your shoes! Just learned from ******** that the sellers just overnighted their signed papers yesterday so my hope to close today appears slim...probably now Monday as planned... 

Grandbuddy...have fun with the fam! And enjoy Mickey and Minnie and company! I promise to PM you with details should we move...that is if someone tells me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

QOTD...how about around the world in 80 days. Really I would likely combine Hawaii and CA on the return into an extended trip. At some point absolutely catch them all.

Now that I'm caught up...just checked in on the John vote tally...26,174. He's up by more than 18,000 votes! 

 for all my friends...!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Grandbuddy, kids are amazing! You are going to have such a wonderful time.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I like this, all the new blood on the thread. Welcome all, over here pixie dust is not only allowed but encouraged and everyone generally likes each other. You are now amongst friends, hope we help make the ROFR roller coaster ride a little smoother!

*Updated list 4/11/08: *

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

bookwormde

liam1957

Cherta

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## minniekissedme

how about a theme song... 

I like, Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby, rock the boat, don't tip the boat over, rock the boat.....


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> how about a theme song...
> 
> I like, Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby, rock the boat, don't tip the boat over, rock the boat.....



on *Waiting for ROFR Idol*!


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> Welcome new ROFR waiters
> QOTD: If you could where would you go first: DVC Hawaii, DVC California, Paris Disney, or Hong Kong Disney?
> I can not wait to go to DVC Hawaii. I am so excited for it. I have never been to Hawaii and having a DVC with some great kids programs is going to be PERFECT!



I'm glad you said first because I would like to see them all but some of those are a really long  even with the family truckster. I would like to see the original Disneyland so for me DVC California would be first.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Grandbuddy said:


> *Cheryl *- monami and I are anxious to see our names on the waiting to close list. Have you updated, lately?
> 
> Jerry



I updated these a few days ago.  I usually update the same day that we find out.  Sorry you missed them.  




disneymotherof3 said:


> Way to go Monami7!!!
> 
> *As of 4/08/08, those waiting to close:*
> 
> icouldlivethere
> 
> snowbunny
> 
> Tammymacb
> 
> HolidayRoad
> 
> Beavertails Queen
> 
> minniekissedme
> 
> Dizney4us
> 
> Rambler5678
> 
> Chickkypoo
> 
> Tigger & Eeyore
> 
> Gingermouse17
> 
> kmhollis28
> 
> Colonialtinker (2)
> 
> tink'smom2b
> 
> Buckeye Fan
> 
> The Who #3
> 
> Kat4Disney
> 
> clombardi
> 
> fourkidsphoto
> 
> Barney44
> 
> Princess Amy Lyn
> 
> Monami7
> 
> 
> *ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*





disneymotherof3 said:


> Hooray for Grandbuddy!!!!
> 
> *As of 4/09/08, those waiting to close:*
> 
> icouldlivethere
> 
> snowbunny
> 
> Tammymacb
> 
> HolidayRoad
> 
> Beavertails Queen
> 
> minniekissedme
> 
> Dizney4us
> 
> Rambler5678
> 
> Chickkypoo
> 
> Tigger & Eeyore
> 
> Gingermouse17
> 
> kmhollis28
> 
> Colonialtinker (2)
> 
> tink'smom2b
> 
> Buckeye Fan
> 
> The Who #3
> 
> Kat4Disney
> 
> clombardi
> 
> fourkidsphoto
> 
> Barney44
> 
> Princess Amy Lyn
> 
> Monami7
> 
> Grandbuddy
> 
> *ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning everyone!   to our new "members"!



dvcnewgirl said:


> Welcome new ROFR waiters
> 
> QOTD: If you could where would you go first: DVC Hawaii, DVC California, Paris Disney, or Hong Kong Disney?
> 
> I can not wait to go to DVC Hawaii. I am so excited for it. I have never been to Hawaii and having a DVC with some great kids programs is going to be PERFECT!



I would have to say either Hawaii or Paris.  DH was talking about taking DD14 to Disneylane Paris as a surprise for her 16th B-day.  We'll have to see about that one.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Well, with Verizon I get all that free web-space to play with, I was using it for football the past few years but I have decided to change it up a bit and throw together a little Disney Site with a trip blog. I stole most of the pics off the Internet somewhere that I used. I figure I'm not using it for a profit so nobody should get too upset. My IT expertise is not the Internet so if anyone knows about web design and the rules that govern it please let me know if I'm violating anything. I generally just right click on o picture I like and save it, so I don't even know where a lot of them came from. Anyway, it still very primitive and under construction but I thought I would run it by you people, let me know what you think. Thanks


http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeqhkwt/disneyworldpages


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Well, with Verizon I get all that free web-space to play with, I was using it for football the past few years but I have decided to change it up a bit and throw together a little Disney Site with a trip blog. I stole most of the pics off the Internet somewhere that I used. I figure I'm not using it for a profit so nobody should get too upset. My IT expertise is not the Internet so if anyone knows about web design and the rules that govern it please let me know if I'm violating anything. I generally just right click on o picture I like and save it, so I don't even know where a lot of them came from. Anyway, it still very primitive and under construction but I thought I would run it by you people, let me know what you think. Thanks
> 
> 
> http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeqhkwt/disneyworldpages



Ed it looks great!!  I signed your guestbook too!


----------



## bookwormde

QOTD

DVC Hawaii first for me, one of the reasons I decided to buy in, hope they have an equivalent to magical express to both the airport and the ferry. Fly in stay a couple of days at DVC hop the ferry to the big island for a week (our usual destination, brother has a Kona Coast TS) then ferry to Maui or Kauai for a couple of days then back to DVC to finish out. A few years off but I can dream cant I?

bookwormde


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. before I forget, tonight at 9:00 on the travel channel! Here is a link to a thread about it. I'll bring the pop corn.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1784197


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Ed it looks great!!  I signed your guestbook too!


Thanks Cheryl!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> Well, with Verizon I get all that free web-space to play with, I was using it for football the past few years but I have decided to change it up a bit and throw together a little Disney Site with a trip blog. I stole most of the pics off the Internet somewhere that I used. I figure I'm not using it for a profit so nobody should get too upset. My IT expertise is not the Internet so if anyone knows about web design and the rules that govern it please let me know if I'm violating anything. I generally just right click on o picture I like and save it, so I don't even know where a lot of them came from. Anyway, it still very primitive and under construction but I thought I would run it by you people, let me know what you think. Thanks
> 
> 
> http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeqhkwt/disneyworldpages



It looks wonderful!  Can't wait to see pictures from your trip when you get back to tide me over until I get to go!


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> It looks wonderful!  Can't wait to see pictures from your trip when you get back to tide me over until I get to go!


Thank you. I will definitely post some on here and my new site.


----------



## GoofyDad13

It is amazing how fast you can get behind here.

Jax - Sorry about the ROFR, looking forward to seeing the better one that will take its place

Lax - congrats to both mom (extra day to air out) and lad!

Ed - Site looks good, can't wait to see the pics and info on BWV.

ROFR idol - The maigical mystery tour is waiting to take you away, .....

QOFD - as kids have noever been to the original, I would have to second the combo trip.  GCV for 4 days, and then off to Hawaii.

and, good luck and congrats to all (lunch is over, got to get back to work).


----------



## Verandah Man

I just found out I'm not as far as long in the process as I first thought. All the paperwork was sent over for the ROFR this past Monday April 7th, not Friday the 4th, hey, what's a couple of days between friends.........


----------



## millerse36

I'm the new guy out here...just got 180 points at SSR for $78 a point.  I'll have 206 points waiting for me when the paperwork finally goes through.  I sent my check to them last Friday.  Ouch.

I know Grandbuddy..one of those little boys in his pictures is best friends with my daughter.  Love his family.  Thanks, Jerry for letting me know about the site.

Can't wait to find an opening for the first 2 weeks of December for my first DVC trip!

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Verandah Man

millerse36 said:


> I'm the new guy out here...just got 180 points at SSR for $78 a point.  I'll have 206 points waiting for me when the paperwork finally goes through.  I sent my check to them last Friday.  Ouch.
> 
> I know Grandbuddy..one of those little boys in his pictures is best friends with my daughter.  Love his family.  Thanks, Jerry for letting me know about the site.
> 
> Can't wait to find an opening for the first 2 weeks of December for my first DVC trip!
> 
> Happy Friday all!





  ​


----------



## Laxmom

This is a picture we took from the beach at Marriott's Ko Olina on Oahu.  This is the area where the DVC is supposed to be built.  I thought all of you waiting for Hawaii DVC might enjoy this!!

Welcome Millerse36!!

No Minnie, not hats just magic wands!! LOL

V-man, our sellers added a week to our wait so I understand no being as far along as you thought.  They took a week to get their paperwork back - they wanted to hand deliver it.  Nice thought but I'm waiting here!  LOL

I would have to say GCV for me too.  Hawaii was a killer plane trip for us.  It was really hard.  Nice trip, been there, got the t-shirt.  Next....  I would recommend it for everyone once but I am in no hurry to go back unless I went to a different island.  So many destinations, so little time!!  Anyway, we were in Southern Cal a few years ago and went to the Grand Californian for dinner.  We didn't do the park so I think it would be really fun to go and stay there.  I expect that location to sell out really fast!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> This is a picture we took from the beach at Marriott's Ko Olina on Oahu.  This is the area where the DVC is supposed to be built.  I thought all of you waiting for Hawaii DVC might enjoy this!!
> 
> Welcome Millerse36!!
> 
> No Minnie, not hats just magic wands!! LOL
> 
> V-man, our sellers added a week to our wait so I understand no being as far along as you thought.  They took a week to get their paperwork back - they wanted to hand deliver it.  Nice thought but I'm waiting here!  LOL
> 
> I would have to say GCV for me too.  Hawaii was a killer plane trip for us.  It was really hard.  Nice trip, been there, got the t-shirt.  Next....  I would recommend it for everyone once but I am in no hurry to go back unless I went to a different island.  So many destinations, so little time!!  Anyway, we were in Southern Cal a few years ago and went to the Grand Californian for dinner.  We didn't do the park so I think it would be really fun to go and stay there.  I expect that location to sell out really fast!!!






Beautiful photo.......I'd just like to try and get there once, before my time here is finished..........


----------



## Laxmom

The trip we took just fell into our laps.  It wasn't something that we set out to do.  We got a quick trade in into a studio.  Then we were later able to upgrade to a 2 bedroom.  When you figure out that the lodging was already paid for, all we had was food and lodging.  We used Marriott reward points for the rental car.  All totaled - $2500 for three.  When the DVC out there opens, you will get there!  At first there will be limited availability because everyone who buys will want to stay but things we ease up a little over time.  There is also the option of staying at another timeshare by trading through Interval.  Keep your eyes open for an opportunity.  It will happen.  I can feel it!!


----------



## tammymacb

Guess who closed today! 

Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!

I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.


----------



## Laxmom

YEAHHH!!!!  Tammy that is fantastic!!! You lived to tell about it!!!!  One down, one to go!!!

Welcome Home!!!!   


Well, DH cannot say one word about the smoky house.  He drove in from New York in a rental car today.  He drove down to return the car at the Cincinnati Airport and forgot his keys to his car that is parked at the airport.  So, now I need to drive down and take him his keys.  It is 45 minutes to and hour one way.  Check mate!!

I had to get Laxlad off to practice and wait for rush hour traffic to chill before I attempt to drive through Cincinnati.  It is exactly opposite us on the other side of Cincy in Kentucky.  (Yes, the Cincinnati airport is actually in Ky.)  Right now, I don't care if he does smell smoke!!


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.


----------



## tink6137130

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.



Congratulations on your closing!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome aboard! You already have friends on here to start with and you'll make some more. That's always a good thing. We can't make it go any faster but at least your not suffering alone!

*Updated list 4/11/08: *


millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

bookwormde

liam1957

Cherta

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations Tammy!!!! I bet that will make the last ten days of work a little more tolerable. One down, one to go. 
  :   :


----------



## mommacat56

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Bad news, we just got the dreaded call.  Disney has exercised the ROFR.  We are bummed, but not discouraged.
> 
> Hope all goes better for those still waiting.



I know how it feels.  Happened to me in Feb/Mar on a BWV contract.  It was also a stripped contract and I knew I was pushing the limits of Disney generosity (if there is such a thing)  pricewise.

Hope all goes better next time (I'm sure you'll pick yourself up, dust off, and buy again)!


----------



## mommacat56

tink6137130 said:


> I received my membership number and validation code to log on to mydvc.com today but I don't see my points yet. I have an Oct UY with 100 banked '07 points...(the resale company did tell me not to call for my # until day 10, this is just day 4) Any suggestions would be appreciated...maybe I'm just not looking in the right place!



Hey Tink!

I just got home and today is 10 days (actually 9 to be exact  )from my closing date...AND MY POINTS ARE IN MY ACCOUNT!    They have to manually enter your contract's points into the system, so give them a little more time and they'll be there.  I know the waiting is the worst part.    Before you know it, it'll be day 10!


----------



## colonialtinker

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.



Congrats Tammy   
Its party time


----------



## mommacat56

Laxmom said:


> Oh, I almost forgot!  DH was supposed to fly home last night. (I thought it was tonite!)  He got stranded in Syracuse.  The bad storms in the Chicago area kept his flight from leaving NY.  He waited and waited - was supposed to leave at 5pm.  At 9.00, they still weren't sure when he would get out and he had already missed his connection in Chicago.  Sooooo......he rented a car and is driving.  He said he would drive unitl he got to Cleveland and then stop for the night.  He hopes to be home by lunch.  And he was not flying AA!  It was United.
> 
> I was surprised that Michael Johns went home, anyone else?  It is getting tougher to figure now.



There is just plain havoc going on now in the airline industry.  What with all the cancellations on American this past week, it has to have all the others overloaded (assuming they're still in busines  ).  Hope he gets home not too exhausted.  I don't do long drives well. 

Very surprised about the results of AI last night too.


----------



## mommacat56

dvcnewgirl said:


> I am taking my daughter to Busch Gardens today, it is supposed to be beautiful out. I am getting there right at opening I am hoping to avoid the Friday crowds, so we are only going for a couple hours. TGIF!
> 
> QOTD: If you could where would you go first: DVC Hawaii, DVC California, Paris Disney, or Hong Kong Disney?
> 
> I can not wait to go to DVC Hawaii. I am so excited for it. I have never been to Hawaii and having a DVC with some great kids programs is going to be PERFECT!




I'm with you on choosing Hawaii   Can't wait 'til that's an option for all of us.  Anyone willing to venture aguess as to the point requirements?


----------



## cybertea201

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.



AWESOME!!!
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mommacat56

bookwormde said:


> QOTD
> 
> DVC Hawaii first for me, one of the reasons I decided to buy in, hope they have an equivalent to magical express to both the airport and the ferry. Fly in stay a couple of days at DVC hop the ferry to the big island for a week (our usual destination, brother has a Kona Coast TS) then ferry to Maui or Kauai for a couple of days then back to DVC to finish out. A few years off but I can dream cant I?
> 
> bookwormde



Hey there!

I'm hoping that Disney Cruise Line  has a big presence there.  Fly into the airport, ME to DVC, stay a few days...BOARD CRUISE  for desired length,  stay a few more at DVC...then home, boo hoo


----------



## mommacat56

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.



WOW and Congrats     Tammy, is this your first contract to close or do you already have a home resort points at BWV?  If my memory serves (and it may not as my boys are always saying "Mom, your memory is flying of the shelf!" ) if you have a certain use year and you add on points with the same use year, you won't be getting a new number or card.  Your new points just get added on as a suffix to your existing main contract number.  My BCV contract got added onto my main contract.  My main contract number is 689.000 and my add-ons are 689.001, 689.002, etc.. (Yep, I'm an oldie, but goodie.  

  The 10 day countdown begins!


----------



## cybertea201

Hello all, Just wanted to share some Poly Pics from March 2007

http://CyberTEA201.smugmug.com/gallery/2647087_u9Uru/1/139898263_RM5Gf

password is    poly2007

We all need a Poly DVC!!!! that would be pretty cool.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.



*Congrats!!!!!!  *


----------



## tammymacb

Hey everyone!  Home from work...2 down, 10 to go.. 

OK, so far just got an email from Nancy saying she'd finished my closing and it would take Disney 10 days to have a number for me.  No email from TTS with a phone number etc of who to call yet.  

For todays QOD, I'd go to Hawaii hands down.  My husband and I will make it there eventually.  I'd love to dive Maui.  I know I'll hate the flight though.

Cybertea, beautiful Poly pictures.  I really like the Poly, stayed there a long time ago and enjoyed it.

Welcome to all the new folks who've joined us.  Hope you have fun on the thread...


----------



## tink6137130

mommacat56 said:


> Hey Tink!
> 
> I just got home and today is 10 days (actually 9 to be exact  )from my closing date...AND MY POINTS ARE IN MY ACCOUNT!    They have to manually enter your contract's points into the system, so give them a little more time and they'll be there.  I know the waiting is the worst part.    Before you know it, it'll be day 10!



Thanks...I'll try to be patient, at least I'm able to look around on the DVC site


----------



## tammymacb

Tink did you use TTS?

Did you get an email telling you how to get your member #?


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.



Congratulations!!  I can't wait to join you!  Please keep us all informed as to how long it takes to get your number and then how long it takes to get your points.



mommacat56 said:


> Hey Tink!
> 
> I just got home and today is 10 days (actually 9 to be exact  )from my closing date...AND MY POINTS ARE IN MY ACCOUNT!    They have to manually enter your contract's points into the system, so give them a little more time and they'll be there.  I know the waiting is the worst part.    Before you know it, it'll be day 10!



Congratulations!!  Have you made your first reservation yet?


----------



## HolidayRoad

9:00est Travel Channel - Samantha Brown 

SEASON OF DISNEY

tonight's episode Samantha Brown's Disney Favorites

Were all very excited over here!

So this is what my life has become, Friday night, and I'm home all excited about the travel channel.   I should be out Disco Dancing or something   What happened!!! Oh well, week and a half and Pleasure Island should do the trick.


----------



## Laxmom

I got back from the airport just in time!!!  I love Samantha Brown.  I hope it is a good Disney booster shot!


----------



## tink6137130

tammymacb said:


> Tink did you use TTS?
> 
> Did you get an email telling you how to get your member #?



No, I used Jaki & ****...I received an email  with instructions (to wait 10 days to call) I couldn't wait that long  

I can forward you the email if you want...


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.



FINALLY!!!!  WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

tammymacb said:


> Guess who closed today!
> 
> Got an email from Nancy.  Now I'm just waiting for my member #!
> 
> I'm still at work and I'll be back in a little bit.



Way to Go !!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Welcome Home, Tammy!   The founding mother has her contract!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Congrats Tammy!!! 

QOD...I would say Euro Disney...I love Paris.  Since we live on the West Coast Hawaii is the same flight time as to DW.  We have gone to Hawaii more that DW...but that is going to change when we are DVC owners!!!

Going to Paris, not only can you go to Euro Disney, you can also go on all of the great tours of the city.  Take the chunnel to London, the Euro Rail to anywhere in Europe really easy....

Ok now I'm ready for another trip ...


----------



## HolidayRoad

I am sooooo ready for WDW!

6 Days 6 hours 7 minutes and 28 seconds  

Good night everyone.


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Hi All,

Thanks for the warm welcome to the ROFR thread!!

You asked for details, so here we go: We went through the TTS and are hoping to begin with a 150 point SSR contract, with a June use year.  It's our first (but long planned) venture into DVC and I don't think it will be our last.  With this contract we're a little concerned that it might not make it past ROFR, but are in for the long haul.  TTS told us that it's about a 50-50 chance that it make it through, so time will tell - if not this time, then we'll simply try for another one.

Keep your fingers crossed for us folks.


----------



## Laxmom

Good morning all!!!  I'm up early to get that uniform washed.  My trip to the airport stopped my plan to do it last night and after Samantha, I went to bed.  We have another game today.  Doesn't look like rain but I think we are going to freeze.  Only going to be mid 40'S here.  That is 20-25 below normal.  Brrrr.  I guess it is back to the winter coats.

DH never said a word if he smelled any smoke.  And he even sat in the chair next to the fireplace.  I will tell him but not until after he gets some sleep after his long, painful trip home.  He heads back out on Monday.  I will not touch the matches this time!! 

Well, starting monday, we should be 'in the zone" where we could hear something anyday.  Now I am starting to get nervous.  There a quite a few of us that should be "in the zone" next week.  It's going to be a great week, I can feel it!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Good Morning Folks......it was so nice to be able to sleep in this morning, didn't get out of bed until 7:30......... 

A friend of mine sent me these pics and I thought I'd share them here with my fellow DISfriends. 

These are the Thunderbirds flying over the MK and EPCOT.


----------



## Laxmom

Too cool!!  When DH was active duty AF, we were stationed at Wright-Patt.  They had a huge airshow that the Thunderbirds performed at.  My oldest was about 4.  We went and there was a part of their show where they kicked in the afterburners.  It scared him.  From then on, if he was outside playing when the airconditioner unit turned on (it was loud, like a jet) or an F4 flew over, he would come running inside, covering his ears thinking the Thunderbirds were coming.  Not a good thing to be afraid of when living on an AF base!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Too cool!!  When DH was active duty AF, we were stationed at Wright-Patt.  They had a huge airshow that the Thunderbirds performed at.  My oldest was about 4.  We went and there was a part of their show where they kicked in the afterburners.  It scared him.  From then on, if he was outside playing when the airconditioner unit turned on (it was loud, like a jet) or an F4 flew over, he would come running inside, covering his ears thinking the Thunderbirds were coming.  Not a good thing to be afraid of when living on an AF base!!




Poor little tike, but that's too funny........


----------



## Laxmom

We still laugh about it.  He does too.  He got over that one but still hates clowns at 24!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Good Morning Everyone.
Welcome to all new waiting for ROFRers 

Okay, who sent Aunt Edna  to Virginia and can you please come get her.  Yesterday at work I got a phone call from a female who there was no pleasing.  If I said it was a nice sunny day, she would have pointed to the few clouds in the sky.  I was wrong and she was right and that is the way she thought.  She went over my head to my boss's boss.  He called me up after hours and had me go into his office to discuss the matter    I bring a copy of the ordience she is trying to get around and claims doesn't exist and he tells me " JUST TRY TO PLEASE HER"  Why have rules if your gonna bend them for certain people.  Only good thing that came out of this is I get a 2 hour call out. and she didn't get what she wanted, we were already closed for the day and I am not authorized to call people in to work. Please take Aunt Edna back before Monday, I don't want to deal with her again


----------



## Laxmom

Sorry, but Ohio doesn't want her back!!!  She already made a visit to our office last week!!!

My Dad used to say,"if she was eating ice cream, if it wasn't the wrong flavor, it would be too cold."  In other words, there are those who aren't happy unless complaining.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Sorry, but Ohio doesn't want her back!!!  She already made a visit to our office last week!!!
> 
> My Dad used to say,"if she was eating ice cream, if it wasn't the wrong flavor, it would be too cold."  In other words, there are those who aren't happy unless complaining.



Maybe she'll fly back to the planet she came from   and I'll have a peaceful day on Monday     At least I have 2 days of not having to worry about her.  Plus I'm taking DD shopping for some new clothes and shoes this afternoon, nothing like shopping to take your mind off your problems


----------



## cybertea201

GOOD MORNING ALL!!





just me and princess aurora.

Speaking of Aunt Edna's, My boss
Does anybody else hate it when you say that your 1 , 2, 3 year old loved Disney World then you have somebody say.
They wont remember that. I hate that.    I've heard that more than once. I really believe that it Sticks in their minds, part of their psyche.
sorry for the little rant.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I read through yesterday's posts and I would go to Hawaii so fast!!!! I want to go there in the worse way. I hear it is unbelievable!

No news from Nancy. I know she received my things per the USPS site, but no news from the sellers. That kind of shocks me how sellers take so long, you would think they would want their money as much as we want our DVC    But the waiting continues for us. 

Welcome newbies. This is a great thread with tons of support and people in differents parts of the process!!!!! You will be glad you joined us. 

As for the 20 page count. Should we come up with the new name now so we can all find each other. Maybe a continuation of the current name with a #2 after it? Just a thought. 

Well, little on is hiding behind the door so I know diaper duty is in my future. I know TMI - Gotta run  

Great Saturday to everyone


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

cybertea201 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL!!
> 
> 
> just me and princess aurora.
> 
> Speaking of Aunt Edna's, My boss
> Does anybody else hate it when you say that your 1 , 2, 3 year old loved Disney World then you have somebody say.
> They wont remember that. I hate that.    I've heard that more than once. I really believe that it Sticks in their minds, part of their psyche.
> sorry for the little rant.




You know, I agree with you. I have heard that so much since we told everyone that we are going. It annoys me because I with you think that what you do with your kids forms who they are whether they can remember it or not. Same is true for how they are treated. They may not "remember it" but they do remember it deep inside and they have so much fun who cares if they "don't remember" It won't be there only trip there. 

Love the picture!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

colonialtinker said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> Welcome to all new waiting for ROFRers
> 
> Okay, who sent Aunt Edna  to Virginia and can you please come get her.  Yesterday at work I got a phone call from a female who there was no pleasing.  If I said it was a nice sunny day, she would have pointed to the few clouds in the sky.  I was wrong and she was right and that is the way she thought.  She went over my head to my boss's boss.  He called me up after hours and had me go into his office to discuss the matter    I bring a copy of the ordience she is trying to get around and claims doesn't exist and he tells me " JUST TRY TO PLEASE HER"  Why have rules if your gonna bend them for certain people.  Only good thing that came out of this is I get a 2 hour call out. and she didn't get what she wanted, we were already closed for the day and I am not authorized to call people in to work. Please take Aunt Edna back before Monday, I don't want to deal with her again



There are those people everywhere and I think the biggest mistake we as a society make is giving them their own way because they bi^^h to the right people. That just shows other if you are miserable you get your own way and that is not the way it should be. I hope she goes to Alaska for you and you don't have to deal with her again on Monday


----------



## Laxmom

So what if the kiddos don't remember....you will!!!  And the memories will be priceless!

Don't send her to Alaska!  I hope to go there someday.  Lets send her somewhere like.........Tuligreenubastan!!  (That is a bunch a places thrown together that most people will never go!)

Like my new tickers?  I have been exploring various Disney sites.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

CONGRATULATIONS TAMMY


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom - Love the new tickers 
Cybertea201 - Who cares, people told me that when I took DD when she was 5, that she wouldn't remember.  I still have the memories though.
Tigger & Eeyore - I agree about society.  People now know that the squeaky wheel will get the oil. 

I'm waiting on DH to finish mowing the yard.  It's suppose to rain again today and after 4 days of rain on and off earlier this week the grass or weeds have grown about a foot  

I am going to concentrate on happy things to day.  Like owning a DVC  and my upcoming trip    I close on my refi on the 17 and then I hope to get the email that my contracts are ready to close. A girl can dream


----------



## minniekissedme

Hi all...closing is scheduled for Monday...hope it happens. I was eager to get the email yesterday but...

Big weekend here...DS11 and DD8 have their tamburitzan group concert today. DW has duty there before the show and backstage helping with costumes. Huge effort to get 40 kids on cue with the right clothes, instruments, dances. I get to enjoy the show! Big party after!

Tomorrow we party for DS6 who will be DS7 on Monday. Cooking for 30! Have to start prep work on the chicken!

Monday I'll be pooped and hoping to celebrate just once more...

Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Sorry for all that are dealing with Aunt Edna's, I am sorry she is visiting and I hope she does not make her way to Williamsburg.  I HATE when they say the children will not remember..btw my son has been 4 times and he is 19 months.  They might not remember but I do and they are family memories we have. I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

I agree it is more important to go on the trips...

Growing up my parents took us on a lot of trips, some I was very young...I LOVE LOVE LOVE to look at all the pictures still.  Sometimes my family will be talking about a certain trip and I will say some memory I had, and my mom will say "how do you remember that you were too young to remember?"  I felt like I could remember it plain as day....was it the picture??? was it a memory?? It does not matter....we had great family trips growing up and we felt loved.... and now I want to do the same for our children....

My husband on the other hand can think of one trip in all of his childhood where he went on a vacation with both of his parents...it was always one parent or the other.... I felt bad for him when he told me! SO now we are going to make lots of happy memories for our children as a family....


----------



## icouldlivethere

Doing the single digit dance!     We're  scheduled to close a week from Monday.  I'll be really surprised if it doesn't happen on that day because they've had our money and papers from both buyer and seller for a while now and just waiting for current owners to finish a vacation a week from Sunday.

I have photos and movies of our kids at Disney World when they were young.  One movie was taken with DS1 and DS3 and we just had it professionally transferred to a DVD.  We watched it with our now DS25 and DS27 and it brought a smile and laughter to all of us.  Even though they were too young to remember it they really enjoyed watching themselves in the movies.   

We've had many great family memories at Disney World.  When my dad was alive and my mother was well enough to still travel we used to all camp at Fort Wilderness.  Those are precious memories I will always cherish.  For all of you who have parents that are still living and able to travel I hope you are able to take your folks along to your new time share and cherish every last second you are there together.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cybertea201 said:


> Speaking of Aunt Edna's, My boss
> Does anybody else hate it when you say that your 1 , 2, 3 year old loved Disney World then you have somebody say.
> They wont remember that. I hate that.    I've heard that more than once. I really believe that it Sticks in their minds, part of their psyche.
> sorry for the little rant.



I have known some people who can remember so much from when they were little that it's scary.  I must admit I'm not that way but wish I were.

Having been one of those little tykes (Disneyland at 2 1/2) I tend to think that I remember the trip although if I really think about it I mostly "remember" it from the pictures and my first mouse ears!  I start remembering more at 4 YO - especially a couple real standouts.  First - we stayed at my Aunt and Uncles who lived in Long Beach and in the evening after I was in bed we had an earthquake!  I didn't even move an inch from my bed until my older cousins came in to check on me.  Second - the mean pig came after me at Disneyland and this is proved by pictures.  What the pictures don't show was when I squeezed his nose and that started the stalking - that part I do remember!    I still don't like that pig though!!!  

Somewhere along the line I think it all _does _sink in because I'm an absolute Disney addict and have always gone whenever I get a chance.  Disney was one of the few vacations that happend when I was little so the good memories of us all being together was very important I'm sure to my love of Disney.

So, who cares what others say.  You'll have great memories and even if your kids don't remember all the details they'll remember the fun and do a lot of "remembering" thru the pics (I love to look at the ones taken from when I was little, although that was a _whole_ different era and there weren't that many) and the older kids will share memories with the younger ones!


----------



## Laxmom

I just hope I pass ROFR by then!!

Well, another good day for Kings Lacrosse!! JV and Varsity both won again!  Laxlad had 2 assists!!  And his parents haven't thawed out yet!!  It was probably the coldest sporting even that we have attended.  The wind made it bitter.

Trying to find rolling duffle bags for our cruise.  There will be 4 of us in one cabin and I want to be able to stuff the luggage under the bed.  I didn't think it would be so difficult or expensive! 

I fessed up on the whole smokey bear fiasco and DH said he would never have known.  He could smell nothing.  DOH!


----------



## HolidayRoad

colonialtinker said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> Welcome to all new waiting for ROFRers
> 
> Okay, who sent Aunt Edna  to Virginia and can you please come get her.  Yesterday at work I got a phone call from a female who there was no pleasing.  If I said it was a nice sunny day, she would have pointed to the few clouds in the sky.  I was wrong and she was right and that is the way she thought.  She went over my head to my boss's boss.  He called me up after hours and had me go into his office to discuss the matter    I bring a copy of the ordience she is trying to get around and claims doesn't exist and he tells me " JUST TRY TO PLEASE HER"  Why have rules if your gonna bend them for certain people.  Only good thing that came out of this is I get a 2 hour call out. and she didn't get what she wanted, we were already closed for the day and I am not authorized to call people in to work. Please take Aunt Edna back before Monday, I don't want to deal with her again



OMG she's everywhere! Don't send her here, I don't like her, I'm already in Massachusetts I'm surrounded by Aunt Ednas.


----------



## HolidayRoad

cybertea201 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just me and princess aurora.
> 
> Speaking of Aunt Edna's, My boss
> Does anybody else hate it when you say that your 1 , 2, 3 year old loved Disney World then you have somebody say.
> They wont remember that. I hate that.    I've heard that more than once. I really believe that it Sticks in their minds, part of their psyche.
> sorry for the little rant.


Just remember what they are really saying is that they didn't take there kids there at that age therefore anyone that does is being dumb sort of helps them with their own guilt. What you do is say. "oh they will remember it, my friend took his kids they were even younger then, that was ten years ago and they still talk about it. I just love the idea that I can do this for my kids and myself." If that doesn't work tell them to pound sand, that will usually end it. May end your job too.


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> btw my son has been 4 times and he is 19 months.



Any chance you'd adopt me?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> Good Morning Folks......it was so nice to be able to sleep in this morning, didn't get out of bed until 7:30.........
> 
> A friend of mine sent me these pics and I thought I'd share them here with my fellow DISfriends.
> 
> These are the Thunderbirds flying over the MK and EPCOT.


Those are awesome!!!! I hope you don't mind but I have one as my background on my computer and they will be at work on Monday. Thanks for sharing! Really cool.


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Great photos Verandah Man.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> Any chance you'd adopt me?




   sure we have been thinking of adopting an older child..


----------



## colonialtinker

Kristen - Watch it your only about 2 1/2 hours from me.  Aunt Edna may be traveling  
Vman - Saw the thunderbirds  years ago.  Not a good memory there was a crash and one pilot didn't make it  
Just got back from shopping.  Spent way too much money  in the Disney Store.  Plus all the other stores we went in.  DD is 1 size away from wearing the same shoe size as me.  She's only 8, I told DH it looks like she will probably wear a size 10 by the time her foot stops growing.
My kids love looking at the old video's, DH (AV Geek) put all the old videos on DVD's.  DD8 loves the video of the llamas chasing me, she was only 2 1/2 when we went to the zoo.  Don't know if she remembers from watching the dvd or not.  But it does bring back good memories, except the llamas


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> sure we have been thinking of adopting an older child..


Cool, thank you, I think I'll fit right in! I don't need much just some bratwurst and beer. Most importantly of course are those 4 trips in 19 months to Disney. I can't wait to go to Auntie Tammy's.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

ColonialTinker please do not sent Aunt Edna my way!! 

Ed you are to funny! I have never bought beer for any of my children!


----------



## colonialtinker

dvcnewgirl said:


> ColonialTinker please do not sent Aunt Edna my way!!
> 
> Ed you are to funny! I have never bought beer for any of my children!



Not even the good beer?  Good Beer is Root beer here.  Its how DD knows if she can have a sip from our glasses.  
Don't worry I think Aunt Edna is from Nothern Virginia, boy I sure hope she is only a weekender and doesn't move here full time.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!

Day 4-8 to go...

Sorry I didn't post yesterday, I was at work and when I got home DH was wanting to watch a movie and then off to bed.  I cannot wait until this week is over.

If Aunt Edna ever came here and I couldn't figure out the ignore button, I'd probably be banned from the Disboards.  Lets cross our fingers she stays away.. 

Ed, I'm jealous, your trip will be here before you know it!  

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning all!!  Lots of studying to be done here today.  Other than that, quiet. It'll be the only one we get this week!! We do need to have "puppy beauty parlor" today at some point.  They need brushed and nails cut.

I think it's gonna be a good week here on our thread!  I can feel it!!  Lots of closers and ROFR's out there who should hear something this week plus a couple that should be finally done with all this and in Disney's system!!  I guess the clock keeps ticking but these 2 days where I know nothing will happen, drive me crazy. 

Have a great day all!   I hope it is warm where you are!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good Morning all......
I will be heading to the hospital in about an hour, my uncle is having a 4 way bypass today. So I won't be on the post most of the day...and by the time I will, you will all be asleep!!! Have a good day...

Boy my DD would love to play "puppy beauty parlor" with you....she wants a small dog so bad!! We have a large mix (chow, german shep., lab). She is beautiful! But, not toy size enough for DD!


----------



## Laxmom

My prayers are with your Uncle today.  Please keep us posted.

I sure wish your DD was closer!!!  Two very hairy dogs are almost more than I can handle.  My boys aren't really tiny though.  The smallest one weighs about 25 pounds and the big one, about 35.  I will get enough hair from brushing to make another dog!!!


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

Hope all goes well with your uncle Princess Amy Lyn.


----------



## Verandah Man

*My friend just forwarded me three more pics of the Thunderbirds flying over the MK the other day. I see how some of the arial shots might have been taken. In the 2nd pic, there is another jet off to the left, someone in that jet might have been taking pics from up above.













*


----------



## Laxmom

Oh those are sooooooo cooooool!!!  "Off we go, into the wild blue yonder..."  Come on', everybody sing!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wonderful pics Verandah Man!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Laxmom said:


> I sure wish your DD was closer!!!  Two very hairy dogs are almost more than I can handle.  My boys aren't really tiny though.  The smallest one weighs about 25 pounds and the big one, about 35.  I will get enough hair from brushing to make another dog!!!



On my agenda too!  Two cardigan corgis, one that sheds like crazy and of course HATES to be brushed and the other one doesn't shed so much but always is rolling over so I can only brush his belly!!!!  Boys!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Good Morning all......
> I will be heading to the hospital in about an hour, my uncle is having a 4 way bypass today. So I won't be on the post most of the day...and by the time I will, you will all be asleep!!! Have a good day...
> 
> Boy my DD would love to play "puppy beauty parlor" with you....she wants a small dog so bad!! We have a large mix (chow, german shep., lab). She is beautiful! But, not toy size enough for DD!


You and your uncle will be in my prayers today. I hope to hear back soon that everything went great, today in medical science it seems that those things are now routine. God speed.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> *My friend just forwarded me three more pics of the Thunderbirds flying over the MK the other day. I see how some of the arial shots might have been taken. In the 2nd pic, there is another jet off to the left, someone in that jet might have been taking pics from up above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are son awesome now I'm not sure which ones to put as my background. Thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Thanks to all you that signed my guestbook and wrote such nice things!


----------



## colonialtinker

JaxDisneyFans said:


> Hope all goes well with your uncle Princess Amy Lyn.



Me,too.  I'll keep him in my prayers this evening at church.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Good Morning all......
> I will be heading to the hospital in about an hour, my uncle is having a 4 way bypass today. So I won't be on the post most of the day...and by the time I will, you will all be asleep!!! Have a good day...
> 
> Boy my DD would love to play "puppy beauty parlor" with you....she wants a small dog so bad!! We have a large mix (chow, german shep., lab). She is beautiful! But, not toy size enough for DD!



You are in my thoughts, I hope things went well for him. I spent a beautiful day with my family at Busch Gardens. The weather was cool but it was perfect.  I love days like today. Funny though I put my Busch passes in my DVC lanyard, my statement that even though I am there my heart belongs to another..


----------



## colonialtinker

dvcnewgirl said:


> You are in my thoughts, I hope things went well for him. I spent a beautiful day with my family at Busch Gardens. The weather was cool but it was perfect.  I love days like today. Funny though I put my Busch passes in my DVC lanyard, my statement that even though I am there my heart belongs to another..



I wonder what Kings Dominion would think if we did that  
Lousy day here, got cooler as the day went on, cloudy and sprinkles.
DD and I spent part of the afternoon looking at dogs in the various shelters.  We found 3 that are due to be put down  on Wednesday,  Off to the shelter after work tomorrow.  I warned DD we are only bringing home 1 dog, no matter how much she begs.
Hope everyone had a great weekend and we get lots of  this week!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Hi All...
Everything went great!! The surgery only took a little under 4 hours... After it was over I got to go in and see him, he was totally out but looked great!! Good color, good sats, good pressures etc.  His surgeon was amazing..come to find out he flys up from San Diego every other week to do surgeries up here and he is the surgeon who operated on Mother Teressa.  Anyway, we are all relieved that it went so well......Thanks for your kind words and thoughts!!

Loved the pictures of Disney!!! Oh how I want to go to!!!


----------



## Laxmom

That is great, Amy!!  You can't get any better references than that!  We will continue to keep him in our prayers for a speedy recovery.  Both DH's parents had to have heart surgery.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Hi All...
> Everything went great!! The surgery only took a little under 4 hours... After it was over I got to go in and see him, he was totally out but looked great!! Good color, good sats, good pressures etc.  His surgeon was amazing..come to find out he flys up from San Diego every other week to do surgeries up here and he is the surgeon who operated on Mother Teressa.  Anyway, we are all relieved that it went so well......Thanks for your kind words and thoughts!!
> 
> Loved the pictures of Disney!!! Oh how I want to go to!!!



That's great news Amy!!!  We'll continue to pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## GoofyDad13

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Hi All...
> Everything went great!! The surgery only took a little under 4 hours... After it was over I got to go in and see him, he was totally out but looked great!! Good color, good sats, good pressures etc.  His surgeon was amazing..come to find out he flys up from San Diego every other week to do surgeries up here and he is the surgeon who operated on Mother Teressa.  Anyway, we are all relieved that it went so well......Thanks for your kind words and thoughts!!
> 
> Loved the pictures of Disney!!! Oh how I want to go to!!!



Glad all went well today!!!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

It's Monday Morning...........time to start another week...........


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning all!  Another day, another dollar.  DH is off to Kansas today. 
He is going to give a call to GMAC today "just to check in" and give them my cell.  Today is day 12 for us so we could hear something any day.  I'm ready to have this stage over with! 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Good Morning all!  Another day, another dollar.  DH is off to Kansas today.
> He is going to give a call to GMAC today "just to check in" and give them my cell.  Today is day 12 for us so we could hear something any day.  I'm ready to have this stage over with!
> 
> Have a great day!!!





Day 7 for us, and already it feels like it's been a month since we turned in our deposit..........


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

For us, it's only day four...here's hoping.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Hi All...
> Everything went great!! The surgery only took a little under 4 hours... After it was over I got to go in and see him, he was totally out but looked great!! Good color, good sats, good pressures etc.  His surgeon was amazing..come to find out he flys up from San Diego every other week to do surgeries up here and he is the surgeon who operated on Mother Teressa.  Anyway, we are all relieved that it went so well......Thanks for your kind words and thoughts!!
> 
> Loved the pictures of Disney!!! Oh how I want to go to!!!


That's great news. I'm so glad everything went well.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I am leaving for Disney on Friday morning, I'm pretty sure I told everybody in the world this, anyway, last night my wife sends me across the street to a little corner store to pick up a bottle of soda. Well, as I step off the curve I step in a pot hole, just on the edge and roll my ankle. As I sit here right now it's about twice it's normal size and throbbing. I have a pretty good pain threshold, I played football for many years and I have sprained my ankles in the past along with broken color bone, broken neck, all ten fingers all those fun football injuries. This really hurts bad! This better go away before we start Disney!! The only good thing is we don't hit the parks until Sunday, so I have almost a week. I figure I'll ice the heck out of it every night and just hope it goes away. Unreal.


----------



## minniekissedme

ouch...I know your pain. Hope you can stay off it...


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/14*

icouldlivethere

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678


_The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". _

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb


----------



## monami7

HolidayRoad said:


> I am leaving for Disney on Friday morning, I'm pretty sure I told everybody in the world this, anyway, last night my wife sends me across the street to a little corner store to pick up a bottle of soda. Well, as I step off the curve I step in a pot hole, just on the edge and roll my ankle. As I sit here right now it's about twice it's normal size and throbbing. I have a pretty good pain threshold, I played football for many years and I have sprained my ankles in the past along with broken color bone, broken neck, all ten fingers all those fun football injuries. This really hurts bad! This better go away before we start Disney!! The only good thing is we don't hit the parks until Sunday, so I have almost a week. I figure I'll ice the heck out of it every night and just hope it goes away. Unreal.



Maybe you should go have it  looked at.  I did the same thing once and thought nothing of it.  Until I found out I had torn a muscle on the bottom of it.  It may heal faster if they see it and can help.
Heidi


----------



## HolidayRoad

monami7 said:


> Maybe you should go have it  looked at.  I did the same thing once and thought nothing of it.  Until I found out I had torn a muscle on the bottom of it.  It may heal faster if they see it and can help.
> Heidi


If it isn't any better by tomorrow I should go but I'm one of those stubborn guys who only goes to the doctor if something falls off of me, luckily this hasn't been an issue so far, so I probably wont go unless my wife makes me.


----------



## disneymotherof3

monami7 said:


> Maybe you should go have it  looked at.  I did the same thing once and thought nothing of it.  Until I found out I had torn a muscle on the bottom of it.  It may heal faster if they see it and can help.
> Heidi



I agree.  Better to be safe than sorry.  Especially since you're headed to Disney soon.



HolidayRoad said:


> If it isn't any better by tomorrow I should go but I'm one of those stubborn guys who only goes to the doctor if something falls off of me, luckily this hasn't been an issue so far, so I probably wont go unless my wife makes me.



Boy does that sound familiar!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I have a quick question for you. I am a little screwed up on something, as usual, after you close it takes about 10 days to get into the system but I also noticed, somewhere, that it takes 6 to 10 weeks for the title to be recorded or something. The recorded thing has nothing do with being in the system and making reservations and stuff, right? It's just the official paperwork that arrives a couple of months later. Am I correct on this or am I missing something?


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I have a quick question for you. I am a little screwed up on something, as usual, after you close it takes about 10 days to get into the system but I also noticed, somewhere, that it takes 6 to 10 weeks for the title to be recorded or something. The recorded thing has nothing do with being in the system and making reservations and stuff, right? It's just the official paperwork that arrives a couple of months later. Am I correct on this or am I missing something?



You are right!  The 6-10 week wait is for the title to be recorded with Orange Co., FL.


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> I am leaving for Disney on Friday morning, I'm pretty sure I told everybody in the world this, anyway, last night my wife sends me across the street to a little corner store to pick up a bottle of soda. Well, as I step off the curve I step in a pot hole, just on the edge and roll my ankle. As I sit here right now it's about twice it's normal size and throbbing. I have a pretty good pain threshold, I played football for many years and I have sprained my ankles in the past along with broken color bone, broken neck, all ten fingers all those fun football injuries. This really hurts bad! This better go away before we start Disney!! The only good thing is we don't hit the parks until Sunday, so I have almost a week. I figure I'll ice the heck out of it every night and just hope it goes away. Unreal.





Oh no, so sorry to hear of your accident. I hope the swelling and pain go away very soon!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

"Just a note to let you know that we closed the above-referenced (DVC Closing - Saratoga Springs - 200 & 150 pts) transaction today, 4/14/08, and have forwarded a copy of the deed to DVC with the request that they complete the transfer in their system.  Please allow 7-10 business days before contacting Member Services (1-800-********) regarding points usage/reservations."

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/14* *again*

icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad

chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678


_The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". _

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

*Tammymacb*  

*minniekissedme *


----------



## disneymotherof3

minniekissedme said:


> "Just a note to let you know that we closed the above-referenced (DVC Closing - Saratoga Springs - 200 & 150 pts) transaction today, 4/14/08, and have forwarded a copy of the deed to DVC with the request that they complete the transfer in their system.  Please allow 7-10 business days before contacting Member Services (1-800-********) regarding points usage/reservations."



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> "Just a note to let you know that we closed the above-referenced (DVC Closing - Saratoga Springs - 200 & 150 pts) transaction today, 4/14/08





*Congrats!!! Congrats!!! Congrats!!!​*


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> "Just a note to let you know that we closed the above-referenced (DVC Closing - Saratoga Springs - 200 & 150 pts) transaction today, 4/14/08, and have forwarded a copy of the deed to DVC with the request that they complete the transfer in their system.  Please allow 7-10 business days before contacting Member Services (1-800-********) regarding points usage/reservations."
> 
> Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/14* *again*
> 
> icouldlivethere
> 
> HolidayRoad
> 
> chickkypoo
> 
> Tigger & Eeyore
> 
> dizney4us
> 
> kmhollis28
> 
> gingermouse17
> 
> Rambler5678
> 
> 
> _The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". _
> 
> disneymotherof3
> 
> tink6137130
> 
> *Tammymacb*
> 
> *minniekissedme *




Congratulations!!!!! Now your on the best list! I can't wait to join that list.


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> You are right!  The 6-10 week wait is for the title to be recorded with Orange Co., FL.


Thanks I just noticed that six to ten week thing and started to think about a new list    but I guess that one is really not all that important as far as getting in the system and making ressies.


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats Minnie!!!   

HR, I sure hope you recover for your trip!!  Keep it elevated and use ice...lots of ice!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Congrats Minnie!!!
> 
> HR, I sure hope you recover for your trip!!  Keep it elevated and use ice...lots of ice!!!



awww...a true mom!

Thanks everyone! Here's me right about now


----------



## GoofyDad13

minniekissedme said:


> "Just a note to let you know that we closed the above-referenced (DVC Closing - Saratoga Springs - 200 & 150 pts) transaction today, 4/14/08, and have forwarded a copy of the deed to DVC with the request that they complete the transfer in their system.  Please allow 7-10 business days before contacting Member Services (1-800-********) regarding points usage/reservations."



*Congrats!*

Ed, sorry about the ankle.  As one who avoids doctors, being in better shape for a trip to WDW is one of the few things that may make me go.  We had a broken foot here before our WDW trip a a year and a half ago.  It does slow you down, but would have been worse if we let it go (and no, we did not think it was broken before we went to the Dr.).

Hope to hear something this week, it has been three weeks since we passed ROFR.  Really want to get this done, I am driving DW nuts! 

Good luck to all!


----------



## colonialtinker

Way to go Bob!!!  
Congrats!  
Party Time


----------



## SomethingElse

Ed, consider yourself "officially asked" by your wife to see the doctor.


----------



## disneymotherof3

SomethingElse said:


> Ed, consider yourself "officially asked" by your wife to see the doctor.



 

She gotcha!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> She gotcha!


I keep forgetting she reads this thread too.


----------



## Laxmom

Hey, HR you could use a wheelchair or scooter.....and......never mind. 

Just got off the phone with GMAC. Gave them my cell since DH is traveling and in meetings.  No word today.  She said she feels pretty good that it will pass.  She said Disney usually sends them a bulk of ROFR's back at a time.  So....maybe tomorrow.


----------



## icouldlivethere

minniekissedme said:


> "Just a note to let you know that we closed the above-referenced (DVC Closing - Saratoga Springs - 200 & 150 pts) transaction today, 4/14/08, and have forwarded a copy of the deed to DVC with the request that they complete the transfer in their system.  Please allow 7-10 business days before contacting Member Services (1-800-********) regarding points usage/reservations."



Congratulations!! I can't wait to join you!  We're scheduled to close a week from today.



SomethingElse said:


> Ed, consider yourself "officially asked" by your wife to see the doctor.



Listen to your wife!!  Why take a chance on messing up your much anticipated Disney trip.  Bite the bullet and go see the doc and make sure everything is healing properly and nothings broken.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> Listen to your wife!!  Why take a chance on messing up your much anticipated Disney trip.  Bite the bullet and go see the doc and make sure everything is healing properly and nothings broken.



yes ma'am


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!



Congratulations!!!   Hopefully, I will be joining you in 7 days.  I can't wait!!

How is you ankle feeling now?  I hope you haven't been jumping up and down on it!!


----------



## colonialtinker

SomethingElse said:


> Ed, consider yourself "officially asked" by your wife to see the doctor.



Ed- Have you made the doctor's appointment yet?  You really should get it checked.  You never know what damage you may have done.


----------



## colonialtinker

HolidayRoad said:


> I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!



Congrats


----------



## tink6137130

HolidayRoad said:


> I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!




Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

[/SIZE]





HolidayRoad said:


> I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!



Way to go HR !!!!
Now time for a few beverages to celebrate.       But not too many, wouldn't want to fall down and hurt yourself.  

Two Questions:  HR - Ankle aside, how long till you depart?

        Everyone Else - Do you think HR will try and call before he leaves or can he wait until he gets back?


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> I keep forgetting she reads this thread too.




   


BTW, with all the talk about Hawaii last week, don't you know we got a postcard in the mail today with a photo of Diamond Head on the front of the postcard. Friends of ours left for Hawaii last Wednesday and they sent us a postcard on Thursday, they just had to rub it in...........


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!





*Congrats!!! Congrats!!! Congrats!!!​*


----------



## Cherta

Hi everyone,

Been really, really busy here at work, but just wanted to take a moment to let you all know that I passed ROFR this morning!!

Here's some   for those still waiting to hear!  I'll let you all know when we finally close and are in the system......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

minniekissedme said:


> "Just a note to let you know that we closed the above-referenced (DVC Closing - Saratoga Springs - 200 & 150 pts) transaction today, 4/14/08, and have forwarded a copy of the deed to DVC with the request that they complete the transfer in their system.  Please allow 7-10 business days before contacting Member Services (1-800-********) regarding points usage/reservations."



*Congratulations!!!!!*



HolidayRoad said:


> I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!



*And another Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## tammymacb

minniekissedme said:


> "Just a note to let you know that we closed the above-referenced (DVC Closing - Saratoga Springs - 200 & 150 pts) transaction today, 4/14/08, and have forwarded a copy of the deed to DVC with the request that they complete the transfer in their system.  Please allow 7-10 business days before contacting Member Services (1-800-********) regarding points usage/reservations."
> 
> Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/14* *again*
> 
> icouldlivethere
> 
> HolidayRoad
> 
> chickkypoo
> 
> Tigger & Eeyore
> 
> dizney4us
> 
> kmhollis28
> 
> gingermouse17
> 
> Rambler5678
> 
> 
> _The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". _
> 
> disneymotherof3
> 
> tink6137130
> 
> *Tammymacb*
> 
> *minniekissedme *





HolidayRoad said:


> I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!




   I am so happy for you both!

I love this thread and it's great seeing everyone going through their happy times.. 

Good afternoon, Sunshines, BTW  

I finished day 5 of the 12 and it's killing me...I'm sooo sick of getting up and going to work.. 

Speaking of killing you, *Ed* get that ankle elevated and use ice and motrin.  

It's funny, everytime anyone shares a wierd story I can relate ( aka Susan almost burning down the house ).  I remember going to Disney with my sisters and parents.  We were staying at the Poly.  On the day we arrived, my sister fell off the sidewalk on Mainstreet USA and broke her ankle.  She was taken away by a Disney ambulance.  My dad was less than impressed.. 

I can't wait for this next group of ROFR's to make it through..  

I'm already considering trying to get any studio for early December this year...


----------



## Verandah Man

Cherta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been really, really busy here at work, but just wanted to take a moment to let you all know that I passed ROFR this morning!!
> 
> Here's some   for those still waiting to hear!  I'll let you all know when we finally close and are in the system......




*Congrats!!!​*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Cherta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been really, really busy here at work, but just wanted to take a moment to let you all know that I passed ROFR this morning!!
> 
> Here's some   for those still waiting to hear!  I'll let you all know when we finally close and are in the system......


Congratulations!!! Now on to the next list! This was a good day all around, well except for my ankle looking like a softball. A lot of good news all around today!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations Cherta!! You made it through the toughest list, where they can actually take it from you. Now on to the list where you simply watch the calendar, and a week feels like three!

*Updated list 4/11/08*: 


millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

bookwormde

liam1957

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

cybertea201

AinW

Verandaman

Karebear06

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats everybody!!!!

No, Ed won't wait.  He will call while at WDW.  Patience is not his strong suit!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Speaking of killing you, *Ed* get that ankle elevated and use ice and motrin.
> 
> It's funny, everytime anyone shares a wierd story I can relate ( aka Susan almost burning down the house ).  I remember going to Disney with my sisters and parents.  We were staying at the Poly.  On the day we arrived, my sister fell off the sidewalk on Mainstreet USA and broke her ankle.  She was taken away by a Disney ambulance.  My dad was less than impressed..
> 
> I can't wait for this next group of ROFR's to make it through..
> 
> I'm already considering trying to get any studio for early December this year...




Poor dvcnewgirl! Well, I don't think mine is broken, it only hurts when I stand on it. Just think Tammy now we are officially neighbors! I'm sure some point over the next 34 years or so we'll bump into each other, You can meet "Somethingelse" and I can meet ah...Mr. Tammymacb. 

We should set up our own ROFR support group Dis meet someday! I'd love to meet everyone one this thread and see if they look the way  I think they do! Well except minniekissedme we know what he looks like. Then we can grab some pitchforks and torches and find Aunt Edna!! What do you think, it'll be great?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Congrats everybody!!!!
> 
> No, Ed won't wait.  He will call while at WDW.  Patience is not his strong suit!


Ahh, I think you spelled that wrong.


----------



## Laxmom

Ooops!! You may be right!


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> Poor dvcnewgirl! Well, I don't think mine is broken, it only hurts when I stand on it. Just think Tammy now we are officially neighbors! I'm sure some point over the next 34 years or so we'll bump into each other, You can meet "Somebodyelse" and I can meet ah...Mr. Tammymacb.
> 
> We should set up our own ROFR support group Dis meet someday! I'd love to meet everyone one this thread and see if they look the way  I think they do! Well except minniekissedme we know what he looks like. Then we can grab some pitchforks and torches and find Aunt Edna!! What do you think, it'll be great?



I think that would be awesome!!  I am already going to get to meet Tammy and DVCgirl on the Sept. cruise. There are 133 cabins on that sailing that are Disboard members.  How cool!  Oooohhh!!  If my contract goes thru do I get a magnet on my door that says DVC member?  I just thought of that!  That would be so awesome!  

HR, have you called the Dr. yet?  Just because it only hurts to put weight on it doesn't mean it isn't broken!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I think that would be awesome!!  I am already going to get to meet Tammy and DVCgirl on the Sept. cruise. There are 133 cabins on that sailing that are Disboard members.  How cool!  Oooohhh!!  If my contract goes thru do I get a magnet on my door that says DVC member?  I just thought of that!  That would be so awesome!
> 
> HR, have you called the Dr. yet?  Just because it only hurts to put weight on it doesn't mean it isn't broken!


nope.


----------



## Laxmom

You're such a guy!!  Stuborn!  Maybe they could give you an anti-inflam to help with the swelling.


----------



## tammymacb

I would love to do a "meet"...it would be a lot of fun.  

I can't wait for that cruise!  I can't believe we bought our tickets over 18 months ago and now it's right around the corner.  ( We got in soooo cheap, and I snagged the secret porthole rooms, Kris and I are adjoining!  )

I'm going to go check out the December wait list thread... I may really try to make a 3 nite ressie at the 7 month window...I just don't want to be too dissapointed.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I got an Email from Nancy just now...I closed!!!! Just like she said to everyone else she says that the documents will be sent to DVC to transfer ownership and to alllow ten days for that to happen. So by the time I get back from WDW I should be in the system and ready to go!!!



Congratulations Ed!!!      



GoofyDad13 said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> Way to go HR !!!!
> 
> Everyone Else - Do you think HR will try and call before he leaves or can he wait until he gets back?



I'll give him 3 days!



Cherta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been really, really busy here at work, but just wanted to take a moment to let you all know that I passed ROFR this morning!!
> 
> Here's some   for those still waiting to hear!  I'll let you all know when we finally close and are in the system......



Congrats!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Woo hoo Cherta!!!    

*As of 4/14/08, those waiting to close:*

icouldlivethere

snowbunny

Tammymacb

Beavertails Queen

Dizney4us

Rambler5678

Chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

Gingermouse17

kmhollis28

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Monami7

Grandbuddy

Cherta

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## tammymacb

Cheryl, how long did it take to get your member number?


----------



## disneymotherof3

I've got another update for you all!  Today was a BIG mail day!!!  We got our member cards, reservation confirmations and a letter from TTS about the infamous gift today!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Now everyone thinks I am going to call soon, I think I read the over/under is three days but what your forgetting is I'm leaving Friday morning for WDW. This works out just right for me! I'm getting ready for my trip, then I'm down in Disney and I don't even get home until the 27th which is 13 days from now. So I should be all set when I get home. Now, if you to go figure how long it will be until I call once I get back, I'll take the under, no matter what the over/under is!


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> I've got another update for you all!  Today was a BIG mail day!!!  We got our member cards, reservation confirmations and a letter from TTS about the infamous gift today!!!


That's great! It must be nice to get that card with your name on it. Have you gone on the members web site yet? You have to do that! Now give it up about the gift!!!!!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Cheryl, we want more detail please!?!


----------



## Verandah Man

disneymotherof3 said:


> I've got another update for you all!  Today was a BIG mail day!!!  We got our member cards, reservation confirmations and a letter from TTS about the infamous gift today!!!




Congrats!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Cherta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been really, really busy here at work, but just wanted to take a moment to let you all know that I passed ROFR this morning!!
> 
> Here's some   for those still waiting to hear!  I'll let you all know when we finally close and are in the system......



Congratulations!!!! 



disneymotherof3 said:


> I've got another update for you all!  Today was a BIG mail day!!!  We got our member cards, reservation confirmations and a letter from TTS about the infamous gift today!!!



That's wonderful news!!!!   Can't wait to join you!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE!!!! On the closing, on the DVC cards with your names- AWESOME DAY again this Monday.    

I know my sellers still have not responded so I am still waiting     

Busy day today and missed you all. I hope to be around more tomorrow. 

Have agreat night everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Cherta - CONGRATS on passing ROFR!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmcguire

Just wanted to check in and say hi to all the ROFR peeps.  

Hope someone gets good news tomorrow!

Have a great night all!


----------



## karebear06

Just letting everyone know that we passed ROFR today!!! 
It took a total of 14 long agonizing days!


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> Now everyone thinks I am going to call soon, I think I read the over/under is three days but what your forgetting is I'm leaving Friday morning for WDW. This works out just right for me! I'm getting ready for my trip, then I'm down in Disney and I don't even get home until the 27th which is 13 days from now. So I should be all set when I get home. Now, if you to go figure how long it will be until I call once I get back, I'll take the under, no matter what the over/under is!



I will say you call before you get back.  You will see BWV every day, and will not be able to take it.   You want to know you are official.  Can they tell you if you are in the system at the check in desk at BWV?  (and may even get you first "welcome home").

How many minutes?  And take lots of pics, I want to see BWV pics through the eyes of a new owner.

And Congrats to the latest passers!


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Cheryl, how long did it take to get your member number?



I think it took 3-4 days.



HolidayRoad said:


> That's great! It must be nice to get that card with your name on it. Have you gone on the members web site yet? You have to do that! Now give it up about the gift!!!!!!!!



It is pretty cool to see your name on a DVC Membership card!  Yep!  I've been there a bunch.  We just got a letter saying to stop by the office the next time that we're down there for a special gift.


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Now your on the best list! I can't wait to join that list.



Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail 

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

Tigger & Eeyore

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 4/14 Again!*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

*minniekissedme*     

*HolidayRoad*


----------



## Verandah Man

karebear06 said:


> Just letting everyone know that we passed ROFR today!!!
> It took a total of 14 long agonizing days!




*Congrats!!!*


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> I would love to do a "meet"...it would be a lot of fun.
> 
> I'm going to go check out the December wait list thread... I may really try to make a 3 nite ressie at the 7 month window...I just don't want to be too dissapointed.



I'm dying to schedule a trip...plan on calling DS11's guidance counselor at school for next year to see what might work. He starts middle school and I know there will be more challenging days ahead but I sooooo want to go during the holidays. I'll stay anywhere!



Cherta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been really, really busy here at work, but just wanted to take a moment to let you all know that I passed ROFR this morning!!
> 
> Here's some   for those still waiting to hear!  I'll let you all know when we finally close and are in the system......





karebear06 said:


> Just letting everyone know that we passed ROFR today!!!
> It took a total of 14 long agonizing days!



Congrats Cherta and karebear...welcome to the next round of waiting.  

And thanks again all for your well wishes!!!! For those keeping score...we offered on 2/25, went to ROFR on 2/27  , passed on 3/17  , and closed today  , so start to finish was seven weeks. And now only one or two more weeks to go!


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

What is the fastest time in which someone has passed ROFR?  I understand that it's less than 30 days, and often less than three weeks.  However, has someone experienced a very short wait?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> What is the fastest time in which someone has passed ROFR?  I understand that it's less than 30 days, and often less than three weeks.  However, has someone experienced a very short wait?



My wait was 9 days total.  It was submitted the Monday after Easter (3/24) and I got the notice on 4/1 that we passed.  I think that there have been a few that were even faster though.  

A lot of the people that submitted a few weeks before me had to tough it out thru longer waits.


----------



## cybertea201

YEEEE HAAAAA!!!!

I PASSED ROFR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats to everyone who passed and closed yesterday!!!  Wooo Hooo!!! 

Good morning all!!  I do not want to go to work today!  We have training over lunch and that makes for a really long day when you don't get a break on a 10 hour shift.  The good part is tomorrow is a day off. 

I have a question of the day.  Has anybody used a trip guide like Tourguidemike.com or Unofficial Guide?  If so, what were the pluses or minuses?  Or do you just wing it?  What is your park strategy?

We have used Unofficial Guide.  Really enjoyed it.  The kids thought it was a treasure hunt trying to find the next ride.  We had minimal waits and went back to our room in the afternoon to nap or swim then back to the park in the evening for the closing and a couple of rides.  It worked out great for us.

Have a great day guys!! HR take care of that ankle.


----------



## Verandah Man

cybertea201 said:


> YEEEE HAAAAA!!!!
> 
> I PASSED ROFR!!!!!!!!!!





*Congrats!!!*


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

I'm at the exact half way point for my 12 days of Terror.. 

Cybertea, Congrats!

Still waiting for my buddy to hear back about HH.  Hopefully it will be today!  

Well, back to work.  I'll post tonite and hope everyone has a great day.

BTW, we need to get back to the QOD.  I've really been slacking on that lately!


----------



## icouldlivethere

karebear06 said:


> Just letting everyone know that we passed ROFR today!!!
> It took a total of 14 long agonizing days!





cybertea201 said:


> YEEEE HAAAAA!!!!
> 
> I PASSED ROFR!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> I will say you call before you get back.  You will see BWV every day, and will not be able to take it.   You want to know you are official.  Can they tell you if you are in the system at the check in desk at BWV?  (and may even get you first "welcome home").
> 
> How many minutes?  And take lots of pics, I want to see BWV pics through the eyes of a new owner.
> 
> And Congrats to the latest passers!


O.K. now you said how fast I would CALL on your earlier posts. Now I never said I wouldn't happen to wander over to BWV and check right there did I, you changed everything, see I can wait until I get home to call since I can simply wander over and ask a cm at the front desk to find out so technically I'm not calling anyone, I'm talking to them face to face. But I guess you figured out my plan.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations Karebear06 & cybertea201!!!   The ROFR list is shrinking again, and the waiting to close list is getting bigger. 

*Updated list 4/11/08: *

millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

bookwormde

liam1957

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

AinW

Verandaman

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

Laxmom 




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Congrats to everyone that PASSED ROFR!!

QOTD- I used Tour Guide Kristen . I have a definate plan when I go, I can pretty much predict the crowds.. remember the 4 times in 19 month thing.. . Really I get pretty stressed if I get thrown off my plan because I hate lines and crowds. Usually I can avoid them and see and do everything I want to do. So I do not use anyone elses plans. 

I hope we get more good news today. My husband told me he was buying me more DVC for my anniversary.. but I declined, I really just want to have $$$ in the bank for a rainy day.. I hope to get out of my DVC hole soon. I should be back in the black for points in 2010..


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I have a question of the day.  Has anybody used a trip guide like Tourguidemike.com or Unofficial Guide?  If so, what were the pluses or minuses?  Or do you just wing it?  What is your park strategy?
> .




No, I haven't used them but would be curious to see if people liked them or not.


----------



## colonialtinker

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> What is the fastest time in which someone has passed ROFR?  I understand that it's less than 30 days, and often less than three weeks.  However, has someone experienced a very short wait?



My wait was 9 days for both contracts, too.  

QOD- No the only thing I use is the Guide book and the boards.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

cybertea201 said:


> YEEEE HAAAAA!!!!
> 
> I PASSED ROFR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## bookwormde

Just wondering if anyone has gone to the “thank the cast members” sections to then thank the ROFR staff for getting the time frame down to about 2 weeks. Yea I know they are not technically cast members but they deserve thanks also. I know I will even if I don’t pass. Maybe the estoppel folks will see it and want to get some thanks also by speeding up that process.

Your mind wanders while you are waiting.

bookwormde


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. now you said how fast I would CALL on your earlier posts. Now I never said I wouldn't happen to wander over to BWV and check right there did I, you changed everything, see I can wait until I get home to call since I can simply wander over and ask a cm at the front desk to find out so technically I'm not calling anyone, I'm talking to them face to face. But I guess you figured out my plan.



Just stating what I would do.  Heck, I may even wander over to BWV before a park depending on what time of the day it was (then over to Epcot to dinner and Illuminations).

QOD - Have read the unofficial guide, but we basically make sure we know what our priorities are for each park, and figure out what we will do first.  Then flow through the day based on what we know will have longer waits, air conditioning, and fastpasses.

On the contract front, Jaki sent an email last night as I finally gave in and asked if she had heard anything.  Said I am in a group of 8 that all passed ROFR on the same day, and she would expect to hear back that we have moved pased estoppel this week.

Have a good day all.


----------



## minniekissedme

Congrats cybertea...don't have too many teas today...there is more waiting ahead!  

QOTD - DW has a friend in Tampa that was our tourguide in year one. Showed us the ropes with the parks, transportation, food, etc. She's a planner and helped us with everything...it was a huge to have the inside scoop in person!  

Year two she again helped us but we had the knowledge from the first trip to know more of what we wanted. When she left after a couple of days we were well on our way to being comfy in WDW. 

While we may never know it all, it's fun to find it out now on our own. We know what we like and don't like. We're usually there for a week so it's no biggie to get in all of our favorite attractions and things to do. And now that we have been there soooo much we are able to relax more, we'll hang with our DVC ownership (it's so cool to be able to say that) and enjoy ourselves all that much more everytime we will go. 

 If any of you need a personal guide...PM me! I'll go anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> How many minutes?  And take lots of pics, I want to see BWV pics through the eyes of a new owner.
> 
> And Congrats to the latest passers!





3,977 minutes until we head out!!! That sounds like a lot!

2 Days 18 hours 17 minutes sounds better. 

5:00am Friday morning sounds pretty good too!


----------



## cybertea201

Thank you ALL! And congrats to all that passed as well


----------



## Laxmom

Laxmom, Laxdad and Laxlad are proud to announce that they are past ROFR!!
On to the next list please!!!
Whoo Hooooo!!!!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Laxmom, Laxdad and Laxlad are proud to announce that they are past ROFR!!
> On to the next list please!!!
> Whoo Hooooo!!!!!



WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Laxmom, Laxdad and Laxlad are proud to announce that they are past ROFR!!
> On to the next list please!!!
> Whoo Hooooo!!!!!






*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!​*
I'm hoping I'm not too far behind you Susan..........​


----------



## HolidayRoad

Way to go Laxmom, Laxdad and Laxlad.  My distinct pleasure to take you off of the ROFR list you showed much better _patients_ than I did. 


*Updated list 4/15/08: *


millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

bookwormde

liam1957

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

AinW

Verandaman

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom



*
ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Laxmom, Laxdad and Laxlad are proud to announce that they are past ROFR!!
> On to the next list please!!!
> Whoo Hooooo!!!!!



Congrats   
Welcome to the next stop ESTOPPLE


----------



## minniekissedme

Congratulations LaxFam! Step one is complete...on with the rest of the fun!


----------



## KyDVC

Hi everyone.  I have been a frequent visitor to the Forums but not have posted.   I love to read about DVC and everyone's experiences.  My DH and myself took the tour of DVC in Dec. and fell in love with idea of owning a piece of the magic.  After returning home we decided to research resales on the web.  On April 4, 2008, we made an offer for a resale contract for 210 points at OKW .  The offer was accepted by the sellers and was sent to Disney on April 7.  Today I just received an e-mail from our broker and WE PASSED ROFR!  We are very excited.  Now the waiting for the estoppel documents from Disney and the final closing begins.  Our broker said Disney is way backed up and the documents will not be sent to the closing agent for about 3 weeks.  However, we can wait for that.  Just passing ROFR is a great load off.  Looking to hearing that "Welcome Home".


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

KyDVC said:


> Hi everyone.  I have been a frequent visitor to the Forums but not have posted.   I love to read about DVC and everyone's experiences.  My DH and myself took the tour of DVC in Dec. and fell in love with idea of owning a piece of the magic.  After returning home we decided to research resales on the web.  On April 4, 2008, we made an offer for a resale contract for 210 points at OKW .  The offer was accepted by the sellers and was sent to Disney on April 7.  Today I just received an e-mail from our broker and WE PASSED ROFR!  We are very excited.  Now the waiting for the estoppel documents from Disney and the final closing begins.  Our broker said Disney is way backed up and the documents will not be sent to the closing agent for about 3 weeks.  However, we can wait for that.  Just passing ROFR is a great load off.  Looking to hearing that "Welcome Home".




WELCOME HOME!!    You'll love OKW.


----------



## Verandah Man

KyDVC said:


> Hi everyone.  I have been a frequent visitor to the Forums but not have posted.   I love to read about DVC and everyone's experiences.  My DH and myself took the tour of DVC in Dec. and fell in love with idea of owning a piece of the magic.  After returning home we decided to research resales on the web.  On April 4, 2008, we made an offer for a resale contract for 210 points at OKW .  The offer was accepted by the sellers and was sent to Disney on April 7.  Today I just received an e-mail from our broker and WE PASSED ROFR!  We are very excited.  Now the waiting for the estoppel documents from Disney and the final closing begins.  Our broker said Disney is way backed up and the documents will not be sent to the closing agent for about 3 weeks.  However, we can wait for that.  Just passing ROFR is a great load off.  Looking to hearing that "Welcome Home".






Congrats!!!    

Our paperwork was also sent to Disney on 4/7 for an OKW resale, just checked, still no word if we passed ROFR yet or not..............


----------



## HolidayRoad

KyDVC said:


> Hi everyone.  I have been a frequent visitor to the Forums but not have posted.   I love to read about DVC and everyone's experiences.  My DH and myself took the tour of DVC in Dec. and fell in love with idea of owning a piece of the magic.  After returning home we decided to research resales on the web.  On April 4, 2008, we made an offer for a resale contract for 210 points at OKW .  The offer was accepted by the sellers and was sent to Disney on April 7.  Today I just received an e-mail from our broker and WE PASSED ROFR!  We are very excited.  Now the waiting for the estoppel documents from Disney and the final closing begins.  Our broker said Disney is way backed up and the documents will not be sent to the closing agent for about 3 weeks.  However, we can wait for that.  Just passing ROFR is a great load off.  Looking to hearing that "Welcome Home".


Congratulations!! I wish you joined us earlier but you know what they say better late than never! The estoppel wait is no joke either but yes, passing ROFR is definitely the main stumbling block. Congratulations again, I hope to read you around the boards.


----------



## bookwormde

KyDVC

Congratulations. Hope mine is processed that fast.

Yours would not happen to be the $68/pt (sept) from A timeshare broker?

If it were it would give me some extra hope for mine.

bookwormde


----------



## dvcnewgirl

KyDVC said:


> Hi everyone.  I have been a frequent visitor to the Forums but not have posted.   I love to read about DVC and everyone's experiences.  My DH and myself took the tour of DVC in Dec. and fell in love with idea of owning a piece of the magic.  After returning home we decided to research resales on the web.  On April 4, 2008, we made an offer for a resale contract for 210 points at OKW .  The offer was accepted by the sellers and was sent to Disney on April 7.  Today I just received an e-mail from our broker and WE PASSED ROFR!  We are very excited.  Now the waiting for the estoppel documents from Disney and the final closing begins.  Our broker said Disney is way backed up and the documents will not be sent to the closing agent for about 3 weeks.  However, we can wait for that.  Just passing ROFR is a great load off.  Looking to hearing that "Welcome Home".



WELCOME HOME!


----------



## minniekissedme

Congrats KyDVC...

Newgirl...ever figure the picture thing out??? And I've been meaning to ask...what's up with the fried pie???????????


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats Karebear06, Cybertea201 and Laxmom!!!!  

*As of 4/15/08, those waiting to close:*

snowbunny

Tammymacb

Beavertails Queen

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Monami7

Grandbuddy

Cherta

karebear06

cybertea201

Laxmom

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Congrats to all who have passed ROFR!!! 
Still waiting to hear about estoppel stuff....how long is the wait usually??  And, once you get the papers how long do you have to turn them back in (especially the seller)?? Is there a time limit?? Just curious....
Uncle is doing good....in a lot of pain yesterday, better today!
Ed maybe get a slip on ankle brace....I had a really bad sprain a few years ago...they said I needed surgery, but at the time with 3 small children, and that I needed to stay off of it for 6 weeks, I declined. I would wear a slip on brace for longer walking times and it really helped! It just gives a little extra support, so it won't hurt as bad! Just a thought (you can get them at most drugstores).


----------



## dvcnewgirl

minniekissedme said:


> Congrats KyDVC...
> 
> Newgirl...ever figure the picture thing out??? And I've been meaning to ask...what's up with the fried pie???????????



All of my disney pics are on my husbands laptop.. so I have not done it yet. (thanks for your help I will get them someday) The tag fairy got me on a thread about the old days and the things we miss. I said I miss the old McDonald fried apple pies..YUM! Any fans of the show Ed? They did a show about missing them too so I know I am not the only one.   Anyway, I said I don't care if I die early (because they are SOOO unhealthy) just bring back the fried pies!!


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> Laxmom, Laxdad and Laxlad are proud to announce that they are past ROFR!!
> On to the next list please!!!
> Whoo Hooooo!!!!!





KyDVC said:


> Hi everyone.  I have been a frequent visitor to the Forums but not have posted.   I love to read about DVC and everyone's experiences.  My DH and myself took the tour of DVC in Dec. and fell in love with idea of owning a piece of the magic.  After returning home we decided to research resales on the web.  On April 4, 2008, we made an offer for a resale contract for 210 points at OKW .  The offer was accepted by the sellers and was sent to Disney on April 7.  Today I just received an e-mail from our broker and WE PASSED ROFR!  We are very excited.  Now the waiting for the estoppel documents from Disney and the final closing begins.  Our broker said Disney is way backed up and the documents will not be sent to the closing agent for about 3 weeks.  However, we can wait for that.  Just passing ROFR is a great load off.  Looking to hearing that "Welcome Home".




Congrats!!!!!  

Girl, you made it through ROFR twice.  Of course, the second time was the best!  I'm so happy for you.

Now...for all of you patient waiters.....

I got an email on Friday that my paperwork was going in....TTS emailed me yesterday. . . 
.
.
.
*My member number is already in the Disney system.  I called at lunchtime today and found out!! *

Lets see who are the patient ones in the group now...


----------



## Verandah Man

I saw an e-mail from my broker in my Inbox a few minutes ago, and I got all excited, that was until I opened it and saw it was just a listing of other DVC resale properties up for sale..........  

The wait continues..........


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> Girl, you made it through ROFR twice.  Of course, the second time was the best!  I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Now...for all of you patient waiters.....
> 
> I got an email on Friday that my paperwork was going in....TTS emailed me yesterday. . .
> .
> .
> .
> *My member number is already in the Disney system.  I called at lunchtime today and found out!! *
> 
> Lets see who are the patient ones in the group now...



That's wonderful!  What did it take about 4 days?  Please let us all know when your points show up.  I can't wait to close on Monday.  I've been pretty patient but the waiting is hard.


----------



## KyDVC

bookwormde said:


> KyDVC
> 
> Congratulations. Hope mine is processed that fast.
> 
> Yours would not happen to be the $68/pt (sept) from A timeshare broker?
> 
> If it were it would give me some extra hope for mine.
> 
> bookwormde



Sorry.  Not my contract.  Our offer was $74 per point for 210 points for 2007 and 210 for 2008, Dec. UY.   Seller was asking $75 per point but we offered $74 and they took it.  We think we got a good deal.  We are paying the closing costs and we are splitting the 2008 MF.

Good luck with your offer.


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom said:


> Laxmom, Laxdad and Laxlad are proud to announce that they are past ROFR!!
> On to the next list please!!!
> Whoo Hooooo!!!!!




Congrats laxes!  You got a great contract!  Welcome Home!  Perhaps we'll see each other around the resort!

For sure we'll see each other around here while we wait for the closing docs!


----------



## Laxmom

Yep, I think Disney is much kinder than Marriott!! 

It was a great day all around.  We lost my DH's Dad on Feb 1 and then his Step-Dad 3 weeks later.  We went to HHI to recover from the first and then came the second.  Anyway, Laxlad lost his cell phone at the funeral home.  We searched high and low.  Gave up.  He was going to go get a new one this week.  (It has been 6 weeks)  The funeral home called today and they found it!!

It was on that trip that DH and I decided we needed an annual getaway for the 2 of us.  Today we got our getaway!  Now I gotta figure out how to add HHI to my signature!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> It was on that trip that DH and I decided we needed an annual getaway for the 2 of us.  Today we got our getaway!  Now I gotta figure out how to add HHI to my signature!



here you go...

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1745099


----------



## minniekissedme

dvcnewgirl said:


> The tag fairy got me on a thread about the old days and the things we miss. I said I miss the old McDonald fried apple pies..YUM! Any fans of the show Ed? They did a show about missing them too so I know I am not the only one.   Anyway, I said I don't care if I die early (because they are SOOO unhealthy) just bring back the fried pies!!



gotcha...I can't say I have the same passion about them as you but I'd eat it if you get one!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Boy, last night was quiet...of course AI was on but... 

Work again.  However, I did find out I have the day off on Friday!  I'll have a day off now, in my marathon of 12...Oh, I cannot wait til Friday!  

I need to call Disney again when I'm on break today, I need my pass code so I can at least check out the online portion of DVC.  As soon as my points come, I've got some ressies to make  

QOTD-  If you could have anything you wanted for dinner tonite.  What would it be?

My vote would be some good fried fish a la The Rose and Crown...


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Boy, last night was quiet...of course AI was on but...
> 
> Work again.  However, I did find out I have the day off on Friday!  I'll have a day off now, in my marathon of 12...Oh, I cannot wait til Friday!
> 
> I need to call Disney again when I'm on break today, I need my pass code so I can at least check out the online portion of DVC.  As soon as my points come, I've got some ressies to make
> 
> QOTD-  If you could have anything you wanted for dinner tonite.  What would it be?
> 
> My vote would be some good fried fish a la The Rose and Crown...





Surf and Turf!!!


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> gotcha...I can't say I have the same passion about them as you but I'd eat it if you get one!



Have you tried Taco Bell's Carmel Apple Empanada?  I had one last night for the first time.  Laxlad wanted TB after practice last night.



tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> QOTD-  If you could have anything you wanted for dinner tonite.  What would it be?
> 
> My vote would be some good fried fish a la The Rose and Crown...



I have never eaten anything but counter service at WDW soooo.....a nice plate of Chicken Marsala sounds delish!

Welcome aboard Ky!  Where in the great state of Ky are you?  Congrats on your contract!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!  Today is a day off! I have a lot to do today so I am going to have to stay off the computer.

HR, hows the ankle?  How many hours now?

Thanks Minnie!!  It worked and man, does it look good or what!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Laxmom, Laxdad and Laxlad are proud to announce that they are past ROFR!!
> On to the next list please!!!
> Whoo Hooooo!!!!!




  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Well I am still waiting for the seller. My closing documents came last Tuesday - I overnighted the check so they had it Wednesday and as of right now no word - no seller response. I have not bothered Nancy and don't plan to because I know she is busy - but this wait is terrible. I would think the seller would want their $$$$$ as bad as we want our points!!!!!! 

Good news on those that passed ROFR - that was fast!!!!! You should feel lucky for that. I waited 2 weeks and I know some of us have waited more for that same process. Welcome to the next step - waiting for Estoppel  

  FOR MORE GOOD NEWS FOR EVERYONE TODAY


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> QOTD-  If you could have anything you wanted for dinner tonite.  What would it be?
> 
> My vote would be some good fried fish a la The Rose and Crown...





Did my wife put you up to this? That is our daily conversation about supper she asks "what do you want for supper"  and my reply is always "I don't care, whatever you want" this goes on for about an hour, eventually somehow something gets cooked or ordered. 

On that note, I would like the Seafood Fra Diavlo from "La Vita Mia" in Saugus.
Along with a nice cold beer, I know wine is more appropriate but I like beer.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> HR, hows the ankle?  How many hours now?



Thank you for asking, it's better very little pain now, still swollen pretty good but I can now walk without the limp. 

As for take-off: 1 day 20 hours 56 minutes 2 seconds or
                      just under 45 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Here...is...THE LIST -*DA DA DAAAA* It's all yours. I thought I would hand it over a little early (1 day 20 hours 48 minutes and 4 second early). Just in case you changed your mind or something and all these people would be left ROFR listless. Good luck. 


*Updated list 4/16/08: *


millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

bookwormde

liam1957

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

AinW

Verandaman

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## the who #3

rofr to you too.  i have done this several times and find that it seems to take a lot longer if you are waiting to make res. using your new pts.
contract signed                                   4/02/08
escro papers                                       4/03/08
title search papers                               4/09/08
notified that we passed rofr                   4/14/08
should close in about 25 to 30 days

i find that there is always excitment when you finally close either selling or buying.

the above is a sell by me.  i also am buying a resale and that one seems to be taking longer for some reason, so i think i will to call to check on that one.  i too am anxious to get my pts so i can make res.


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Have you tried Taco Bell's Carmel Apple Empanada?  I had one last night for the first time.  Laxlad wanted TB after practice last night.



 no thanks...my TB days thankfully are well behind in the rear view mirror...



Laxmom said:


> I have never eaten anything but counter service at WDW soooo.....a nice plate of Chicken Marsala sounds delish!



As an expert foodie, I can only encourage you to ditch the counter meals and dig in to the wonderful array of dishes available at Kona, Coral Reef, Le Cellier, Wolfgang Puck, Whispering Canyon...



Laxmom said:


> Thanks Minnie!!  It worked and man, does it look good or what!!



Happy to help and yes it does look very nice...even nicer when I get to check it out in person!


----------



## Laxmom

DH and I were looking at what we want to do for ressies last night.  Now he things he wants to add on at VWL! I think the mouse bit him too..finally!

We did eat at Whispering Canyon one year.  We stayed in a room at WL. We had a blast.  We are talking about going back for dinner there when we make our summer trip or before our cruise.  We also did Jiko on that trip at AK.  I guess I lied!!  Also, now that I think about it, the only counterservice thing we did was a turkey leg!  We were ready to leave around 1pm so we ate light snacks and ate outside the park.  I was thinking more about restaurants closer to the parks, I guess.  sorry.


----------



## minniekissedme

I'm on the phone right now with MS!!!!! Got my member number...waiting to get logged into the website!!!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> Here...is...THE LIST -*DA DA DAAAA* It's all yours. I thought I would hand it over a little early (1 day 20 hours 48 minutes and 4 second early). Just in case you changed your mind or something and all these people would be left ROFR listless. Good luck.
> 
> 
> *Updated list 4/16/08: *
> 
> 
> millerse36
> 
> Barb
> 
> M-I-C-K-E-Y
> 
> bookwormde
> 
> liam1957
> 
> mmcguire
> 
> Tammymacb (3)
> 
> AinW
> 
> Verandaman
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*



I promise to take good care of the list while you are away.  I'm sure I won't do as good of a job as you have, of course.   You have done a great job! But I will do my best to keep my eye on it and update it frequently so don't lose any precious beauty sleep worrying about it while you are away.  I will be feeling the pressure of you watching over me until you leave though. 

Go, enjoy your trip with your wonderful family!!  I have everything under control.


----------



## icouldlivethere

minniekissedme said:


> I'm on the phone right now with MS!!!!! Got my member number...waiting to get logged into the website!!!!!



Congratulations!!  How many days did it take?


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> DH and I were looking at what we want to do for ressies last night.  Now he things he wants to add on at VWL! I think the mouse bit him too..finally!
> 
> We did eat at Whispering Canyon one year.  We stayed in a room at WL. We had a blast.  We are talking about going back for dinner there when we make our summer trip or before our cruise.  We also did Jiko on that trip at AK.  I guess I lied!!  Also, now that I think about it, the only counterservice thing we did was a turkey leg!  We were ready to leave around 1pm so we ate light snacks and ate outside the park.  I was thinking more about restaurants closer to the parks, I guess.  sorry.



I just helped a friend make some ressies for June and some are already hard to get.  I love Coral Reef and I do not even eat seafood. The food is so good and the atmosphere is great. I usually do a late lunch there because my son can be fussy at dinner time. We are not doing the DDP for the first time in a long time. It kinda stresses me out that my dining is not planned, but it is going to be a very relaxed trip.


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> I'm on the phone right now with MS!!!!! Got my member number...waiting to get logged into the website!!!!!



I am most impressed!!  I can't wait to look around that website!!  Please tell us all about it! Agent said estopple would take about 3 weeks.  I told her I was not surprised and that that was what I had heard.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

minniekissedme said:


> I'm on the phone right now with MS!!!!! Got my member number...waiting to get logged into the website!!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> I promise to take good care of the list while you are away.  I'm sure I won't do as good of a job as you have, of course.   You have done a great job! But I will do my best to keep my eye on it and update it frequently so don't lose any precious beauty sleep worrying about it while you are away.  I will be feeling the pressure of you watching over me until you leave though.
> 
> Go, enjoy your trip with your wonderful family!!  I have everything under control.


I have the utmost faith in your abilities. I'm proud of you, stepping up the way you did.


----------



## HolidayRoad

First of all, if minniekissedme is in the system we closed on the same day so I should be also, so yes, go ahead who won the bet (probably minniekissedme, goofydad13 or grandbuddy) I'm calling right now! 

Second, got a little email from my man at TTS and it seems I will be making a brief stop at their little store front on Saturday to pick up my gift basket.  I will tell all upon my return!!! But I know there's a toilet bomb or something in there someone mentioned earlier, that sounds like fun!


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> But I know there's a toilet bomb or something in there someone mentioned earlier, that sounds like fun!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> First of all, if minniekissedme is in the system we closed on the same day so I should be also, so yes, go ahead who won the bet (probably minniekissedme or grandbuddy) I'm calling right now!
> 
> Second, got a little email from my man at TTS and it seems I will be making a brief stop at their little store front on Saturday to pick up my gift basket.  I will tell all upon my return!!! But I know there's a toilet bomb or something in there someone mentioned earlier, that sounds like fun!



Heehee toilet bomb!   I am glad your foot is feeling better. I wish I was you! I wanna go..  17 days 13 hours 15 mins and 10 seconds for me.


----------



## HolidayRoad

It's not a toilet bomb?


----------



## minniekissedme

BATH BOMB! yoi

HR...I figured for the heck of it I'd call...they were really cool, got my member number then they hook you up with a person who gives you some other info to get logged into DVC site. If you already have a disney.com log-in/password, you'll sign it with that FIRST and THEN proceed to getting onto the DVC member site. I made that mistake...I'm registered on disney.com...when I was signing up I used my email addresss. It then tells me that that user name is already being used?!!?!?!? I'm thinking how the heck is someone using my email address...then I read more and realized I'm already registered on Disney...just not DVC. 

Everyone, all together now...DUH!!!!     

gotta run...have to take DD to the ortho, shop a bit and get ready for DW's surgery tomorrow. 530AM check in!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be back!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> BATH BOMB! yoi
> 
> HR...I figured for the heck of it I'd call...they were really cool, got my member number then they hook you up with a person who gives you some other info to get logged into DVC site. If you already have a disney.com log-in/password, you'll sign it with that FIRST and THEN proceed to getting onto the DVC member site. I made that mistake...I'm registered on disney.com...when I was signing up I used my email addresss. It then tells me that that user name is already being used?!!?!?!? I'm thinking how the heck is someone using my email address...then I read more and realized I'm already registered on Disney...just not DVC.
> 
> Everyone, all together now...DUH!!!!
> 
> gotta run...have to take DD to the ortho, shop a bit and get ready for DW's surgery tomorrow. 530AM check in!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be back!


Same thing, toilet bomb - bath bomb.

I called they were very nice but I wasn't in the system yet, no biggie.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good Morning Everyone....
We had a fun evening last night DD started complaining at 5pm that her ear was hurting....great DH is out of town (the MD) and his ottoscope (the thing to look in ears, the bulb is burnt out) So off to the hospital to have a friend look in her ears and then off to get meds for her, we did not get home until after 10pm.  She cried half the night and is miserable. She has a middle ear infection....I feel like I should just live at the hospital this week it would be easier .....

Hope you all have a great day!!! 

Holiday..don't forget the ankle brace...don't worry no one will know...it goes under your socks!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Good Morning Everyone....
> We had a fun evening last night DD started complaining at 5pm that her ear was hurting....great DH is out of town (the MD) and his ottoscope (the thing to look in ears, the bulb is burnt out) So off to the hospital to have a friend look in her ears and then off to get meds for her, we did not get home until after 10pm.  She cried half the night and is miserable. She has a middle ear infection....I feel like I should just live at the hospital this week it would be easier .....
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!!!
> 
> Holiday..don't forget the ankle brace...don't worry no one will know...it goes under your socks!!


I sorry your having such a tough week. Look at it this way, maybe you get it all this hospital stuff out of the way before summer. I hope things start to go a little smoother for you.


----------



## Verandah Man

Day 9......still waiting for that all important message.......


----------



## Laxmom

Vman, are you counting calendar days or business days?  I was looking at the ROFR thread and some reported passing in 9 days.  Agent said 10.  But most people are reporting 2 weeks.  Then it dawned on me; for us it was 9 business days but just shy of 2 calendar weeks, maybe some are counting the days differently.

Amy, sorry to hear about your daughter.  I would so rather be sick than have one of my kids sick.  Hope she is better soon!  Stuff always happens when the husband is out of town; ie the smokey house thing!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Vman, are you counting calendar days or business days?  I was looking at the ROFR thread and some reported passing in 9 days.  Agent said 10.  But most people are reporting 2 weeks.  Then it dawned on me; for us it was 9 business days but just shy of 2 calendar weeks, maybe some are counting the days differently.
> 
> Amy, sorry to hear about your daughter.  I would so rather be sick than have one of my kids sick.  Hope she is better soon!  Stuff always happens when the husband is out of town; ie the smokey house thing!






I'm counting calendar days. I was reading last night where someone posted their paperwork was sent to Disney on 4/7 same day as mine, and they got the word yesterday that they passed ROFR. I'll just continue to check for messages...........


----------



## minniekissedme

HR...first, in case I miss you prior to blast off...have a "magical" trip!  If you find that the truckster steers toward Pittsburgh, call me and I'll jump in!   

Second...wanted to let you know that I received a call from my DVC guide yesterday, too! He obviously now knows we're in so maybe if you get that call you'll be in the system, too!


----------



## Laxmom

Verandah Man said:


> I'm counting calendar days. I was reading last night where someone posted their paperwork was sent to Disney on 4/7 same day as mine, and they got the word yesterday that they passed ROFR. I'll just continue to check for messages...........



We actually passed on Mon but didn't hear until 9:32 am Tues.  When DH called on Monday, agent said that Disney hadn't sent the bundle yet.  They usually get a whole bunch at a time.  They evidently came in later in the day on Monday - thus the Tues am phone call. I guess they can come at any time.  Sooo....you could still find out today!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> HR...first, in case I miss you prior to blast off...have a "magical" trip!  If you find that the truckster steers toward Pittsburgh, call me and I'll jump in!
> 
> Second...wanted to let you know that I received a call from my DVC guide yesterday, too! He obviously now knows we're in so maybe if you get that call you'll be in the system, too!


Well we'll see what happens, I'm really in no rush now because I can console myself with not being in the system with the fact that I'll be heading there in 1 day 14 hours 15 minutes and 3 seconds and ask Mickey in person!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

icouldlivethere said:


> Congratulations!!  How many days did it take?



Closed Monday...phone call from my guide Tuesday, checked today for kicks and I'm in the system...still no points but got my number and logged into the site.



Laxmom said:


> I am most impressed!!  I can't wait to look around that website!!  Please tell us all about it! Agent said estopple would take about 3 weeks.  I told her I was not surprised and that that was what I had heard.



You know...it's not terribly exciting. Don't get me wrong, I'm excited to be part of the system. The site is all of the things you know/want to know/hope to know about DVC ownership. It does have pdf files of rules and regs, point charts, discount info, and more. In a nutshell it's like a Target...one stop DVC shopping!

It does keep tabs on points, ressies, etc. I'll know more after my points are in and I can make a bloody ressie. I did inquire about the holidays...my home resort is wide open for Dec/Jan so I'm hoping...


----------



## tammymacb

I got out of work early today!  I am so happy!   

Called Disney and got my numbers to go online and look at my account so I'm all set...well, with the little exception that my points aren't in there yet.. 

Kristen is back on wanting to take the June trip, so I need to get some reservations soon..

Ed, we want PICTURES of the basket!  I'll have mine in about 18 days and can't wait to see what's in it.. Take lots of pictures of the boardwalk at nite too...


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> HR...first, in case I miss you prior to blast off...have a "magical" trip!  If you find that the truckster steers toward Pittsburgh, call me and I'll jump in!
> 
> Second...wanted to let you know that I received a call from my DVC guide yesterday, too! He obviously now knows we're in so maybe if you get that call you'll be in the system, too!


Thanks for the blast off! If I don't get a chance tomorrow, I want to wish you all the best with your wife and her operation again. I know you posted it on the Dis Dads Club but I'm not sure if you did here. I'm sure everything will go well and I pray she's not as uncomfortable after the procedure as you anticipate. Best of luck.


----------



## tammymacb

Bob, I didn't realize your wife was having surgery.  I hope all is well! 

Ed, have the best trip ever


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Thanks for the blast off! If I don't get a chance tomorrow, I want to wish you all the best with your wife and her operation again. I know you posted it on the Dis Dads Club but I'm not sure if you did here. I'm sure everything will go well and I pray she's not as uncomfortable after the procedure as you anticipate. Best of luck.





tammymacb said:


> Bob, I didn't realize your wife was having surgery.  I hope all is well!



Thanks...and I now realized I did not tell you guys about DW, sorry and thanks! She has had a "bite" issue for ever...now doing braces for the second time and needs this procedure to correct the bite. From what I know it won't be a whole lot of fun. She won't be wired shut but no Tower of Terror for her anytime soon! I have a big pot of chicken soup on now (my house smells sooooo good  ) and will be checking for some more soup recipes to keep her eating. Anyone have something to share???? Picked up a bunch of fruit today, too...figure she can drink some smoothies, too.

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laxmom

Travel safe, ED!!!  Have a blast and be sure to tell "The Mouse" Hi for us.  I sure hope he remembers who we are!!!

Bob, your DW will be in our prayers for a speedy recovery.  Keep us posted.

Just got our rolling duffle bags that I ordered from LLBean for our summer trip and cruise.  They are huge!!!  I told Laxlad that if we ever need a doghouse, we could use one of these.  My dogs could seriously fit in one of these!!!  I think I may have overestimated!! I think I could pack for the 3 of us in the 2 bags I bought.


----------



## Laxmom

Both of my boys were candidates for this but orthodontists found ways around it.  Oldest had to have an expander and if it hadn't worked.... Laxlad is having springs put on his braces next month to pull his lower jaw forward.  I feel for her and hope all goes well.

Bolthouse Farms makes some great protein drinks.  The one we like is the one that tastes like a mocha latte.  They are in the salad section of most supermarkets.  They have some fruity ones that are good too.


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Called Disney and got my numbers to go online and look at my account so I'm all set...well, with the little exception that my points aren't in there yet..
> 
> Kristen is back on wanting to take the June trip, so I need to get some reservations soon..



I'll be checking for points every friggin' hour now... 

I did ask about Christmas availability and SSR is pretty open...I have a feeling I know of at least one trip to see Minnie... 

Also have a feeling I'm going to get there before school starts again! 

Edit...as I was typing, here's the note DW sent me via email...think she's concerned about going under the knife tomorrow..."I am ready to go end of summer right before school starts.  They start on a Thursday, and I have no problem coming home on Wednesday from Disney to begin school."


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Wish your wife the best for us. I like to use the Bear Creek soups as starters and add some extra stuff.


----------



## Verandah Man

*Attention Please..........

Congratulations, Disney has waived their right of refusal on your resale contract!    

Add me to the next list!!!*  


You should be receiving your closing paperwork from the title company via email as soon as they receive the sellers account information from DVC, complete the title search and create the final documents. (This sometimes can take up to 3 weeks, but less if DVC accounting is prompt)  If you need to make arrangements to move any funds for the final payment now is a good time to take care of it, as the final payment must to be certified funds such as bank, cashiers check or wiring.  The final exact figure will be included in those documents.


----------



## Laxmom

Whooo Hoooo!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Whooo Hoooo!!!!




After closing, we are thinking about booking a trip to HHI in early September for a few days, as long as there are rooms available.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations Verandah Man!!   I am officially removing your from the waiting for ROFR list as my first duty filling in for Ed.  How'd I do?


*Updated list 4/16/08: *


millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

bookwormde

liam1957

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Laxmom

Vman, we should have just traded!!!  We are heading to OKW in July!  You will like the HHI resort.  It is kind of like being at camp.  We really liked the resort and love HHI.  I haven't been in Sept but was there in very late August.  It was terrific.

Keep up the good work, Icouldlivethere!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Congratulations Verandah Man!! That's Awesome!


----------



## Verandah Man

icouldlivethere said:


> Congratulations Verandah Man!!   I am officially removing your from the waiting for ROFR list as my first duty filling in for Ed.  How'd I do?
> 
> 
> *Updated list 4/16/08: *
> 
> 
> millerse36
> 
> Barb
> 
> M-I-C-K-E-Y
> 
> bookwormde
> 
> liam1957
> 
> mmcguire
> 
> Tammymacb (3)
> 
> AinW
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*





You did great!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Vman, congrats!!! 

I'm so glad to hear!!


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> Congratulations Verandah Man!! That's Awesome!




Yeah, I'm kind of excited........


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> Congratulations Verandah Man!!   I am officially removing your from the waiting for ROFR list as my first duty filling in for Ed.  How'd I do?
> 
> 
> *Updated list 4/16/08: *
> 
> 
> millerse36
> 
> Barb
> 
> M-I-C-K-E-Y
> 
> bookwormde
> 
> liam1957
> 
> mmcguire
> 
> Tammymacb (3)
> 
> AinW
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*


Unbelievable. First try, your a natural. Now I know the list is in good hands. Proud, oh yes, I am proud.


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Vman, congrats!!!
> 
> I'm so glad to hear!!




Thanks!!! Me too!!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Congrats VMan!


----------



## Verandah Man

dvcnewgirl said:


> Congrats VMan!




Thanks!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Minnie - Good luck to your wife. We will be praying for a speedy recovery. I would be checking too! That was fast!



Vman - CONGRATS -  

I got good news today so my Pixie Dust worked!!!! WE CLOSED! YEAH!!!!!!   Now I know to at least try on Friday to see if I am in the system. What is the number to call - I don't have that yet


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> I'm on the phone right now with MS!!!!! Got my member number...waiting to get logged into the website!!!!!



THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Minnie - Good luck to your wife. We will be praying for a speedy recovery. I would be checking too! That was fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Vman - CONGRATS -
> 
> I got good news today so my Pixie Dust worked!!!! WE CLOSED! YEAH!!!!!!   Now I know to at least try on Friday to see if I am in the system. What is the number to call - I don't have that yet






Thanks and *Congrats* to you as well on closing!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Minnie - Good luck to your wife. We will be praying for a speedy recovery. I would be checking too! That was fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Vman - CONGRATS -
> 
> I got good news today so my Pixie Dust worked!!!! WE CLOSED! YEAH!!!!!!   Now I know to at least try on Friday to see if I am in the system. What is the number to call - I don't have that yet



Congrats!!  This has been a big week for our peeps!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Vman - Welcome to the estopple list 
T & E - Congrats on closing  
Bob - Goodluck to DW  , keep us posted.
I have been resisting the temptation to call Nancy.  Thankfully I have been busy at work & home.  We went and got DD a death row puppy Monday and I have gotten stuck training her.   Oh well, at least DD is happy again  and not crying all the time.  Lets hope the  keeps working.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail 

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it".  *Updated 4/16*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

*Tigger & Eeyore*


----------



## minniekissedme

Verandah Man said:


> *Attention Please..........
> 
> Congratulations, Disney has waived their right of refusal on your resale contract!
> 
> Add me to the next list!!!*



Congratulations "Porch"...it's been a super week for you and the fam!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> Congratulations "Porch"...it's been a super week for you and the fam!!!!




Thanks!!! It has indeed!!!


----------



## dvc at last !

Congrats !
Know it is great when the wait is over -
now you can sleep  !

We have been there before, too  !


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Well really I would not believe it had it not happened to me.....

So I took the 3 younger kids to a playdate.. D(sick)D stayed with my mom.  We were having a great time and my D(3yearold)D was running (barefoot) and took a big fall...no big deal I've got it covered..stubbed big toe, cleaned it, put a bandaide on...phew! Well she kept crying and crying...take the kids home...still crying... 3 hours later still crying..won't stand up on her toe...call her ped. MD...wants me to bring her down.  Well I think you need to take her to the HOSPITAL for an x-ray!! YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!! To the hospital we go, outpatient admit...waiting room....xray...waiting room. Its not broken but very sprained...swollen, black and blue.  We are now going to be offical Hermits till this hospital thing passes over 

Congrats V man and everyone else who closed or passed! Ed have a fantastic trip...remember if your ankle is still bad you can always rent an electric wheelchair


----------



## Laxmom

Amy, what a week!!  Wrap your little sweeties in bubble wrap for the rest of the week!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Amy that STINKS! Ugh.. I hope the toe feels better soon

T&E Congrats on your closing!


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning everyone!!!  One more dayuntil the weekend!  Whoo hooo!
I am soooooo ready!  We are heading to Columbus for the OSU/Denver lacrosse game/spring football scrimmage.  That will be a lot of fun - the whole team is going.  They are trying to set an NCAA D1 attendance record for regular season lacrosse.

Next week is finals week.  Yuck!!!  But at least I will be done with one more.  So far so good; gotta A.  Keep your fingers crossed.

Hope everyone's foot injuries are doing well this am.  Hope Ed has a terrific trip inspite of his.  Hope Amy Jr. is better this am with the ear ache and Amy 3 has recovered from her event.  Bob, thinking of you and your wife today.  Praying for you both.

Have a terrific day, guys!!


----------



## tammymacb

colonialtinker said:


> Vman - Welcome to the estopple list
> T & E - Congrats on closing
> Bob - Goodluck to DW  , keep us posted.
> I have been resisting the temptation to call Nancy.  Thankfully I have been busy at work & home.*  We went and got DD a death row puppy Monday *and I have gotten stuck training her.   Oh well, at least DD is happy again  and not crying all the time.  Lets hope the  keeps working.




Thanks so much for doing that!  As the mom of retired greyhounds, I believe that all dogs deserve to be loved.  Not just the ones from the expensive pet stores ( which just keeps the puppy mills churning )

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Off to last day before a day off and I can't wait!!!

Hopefully I'll have a member number today.

Ed have an awesome, awesome trip!

Amy, hope your toe feels better!

I'll check back later.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Well really I would not believe it had it not happened to me.....
> 
> So I took the 3 younger kids to a playdate.. D(sick)D stayed with my mom.  We were having a great time and my D(3yearold)D was running (barefoot) and took a big fall...no big deal I've got it covered..stubbed big toe, cleaned it, put a bandaide on...phew! Well she kept crying and crying...take the kids home...still crying... 3 hours later still crying..won't stand up on her toe...call her ped. MD...wants me to bring her down.  Well I think you need to take her to the HOSPITAL for an x-ray!! YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!! To the hospital we go, outpatient admit...waiting room....xray...waiting room. Its not broken but very sprained...swollen, black and blue.  We are now going to be offical Hermits till this hospital thing passes over
> 
> Congrats V man and everyone else who closed or passed! Ed have a fantastic trip...remember if your ankle is still bad you can always rent an electric wheelchair


I'm starting to wonder. I was fine, healthy as a horse. Then I started talking to you on this thread, next thing I know I've fallen down three times, my neck hurts my ankle is swollen. Now I wouldn't say it's you, that wouldn't be right, I'm sure it's just a coincidence. Right?


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Thanks so much for doing that!  As the mom of retired greyhounds, I believe that all dogs deserve to be loved.  Not just the ones from the expensive pet stores ( which just keeps the puppy mills churning )
> 
> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Off to last day before a day off and I can't wait!!!
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a member number today.
> 
> Ed have an awesome, awesome trip!
> 
> Amy, hope your toe feels better!
> 
> I'll check back later.


Thanks, I have to right down what page this ends on when I leave so I can get caught up when I get back. 

I don't want to get all caught up in the whole thing on puppy mill thing but I agree with you, so sad what people do dogs that really only want to please us, you guys have big hearts. It is also one of the most infuriating things that come up in conversation (pet shop puppies). Level headed people, that you though had half a brain prove you wrong. Sorry, topic for a different site. 

Anyway, 21 hours 12 minutes and 17 seconds. Off to see the mouse.


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

As of today we're now one week into the ROFR process, and I can now see where you're all coming from.  It's definitely a tense yet exciting wait, and we're checking the e-mail regularly...  It's good to know that you folks are "out there" and have been through it already - you're a wonderful support system for us first-time DVCers!


----------



## Verandah Man

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> As of today we're now one week into the ROFR process, and I can now see where you're all coming from.  It's definitely a tense yet exciting wait, and we're checking the e-mail regularly...  It's good to know that you folks are "out there" and have been through it already - you're a wonderful support system for us first-time DVCers!





Hang in there, it won't be long now, it was only 9 days for me, and that's counting this past weekend!!!


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Verandah Man said:


> Hang in there, it won't be long now, it was only 9 days for me, and that's counting this past weekend!!!



That's what I needed to hear...thanks!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I got good news today so my Pixie Dust worked!!!! WE CLOSED! YEAH!!!!!!   Now I know to at least try on Friday to see if I am in the system. What is the number to call - I don't have that yet



Congratulations!!!    I can't wait to join you!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Good Morning!  Looks like it will be a slow day at work.  Now the temptation to call Nancy will be even stonger.   I am trying to wait until next week before I call to find out when we are on closing.  The other company said 2 or 3 weeks, 2 weeks starts today.  I just have a feeling that I'm going to close on the last one first.  
Ed have a Great Time at the World.  
Bob - Please let us know how DW is today
Laxmom -  for the lacrosse team.  Have a great time!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I got good news today so my Pixie Dust worked!!!! WE CLOSED! YEAH!!!!!!   Now I know to at least try on Friday to see if I am in the system. What is the number to call - I don't have that yet



Congratulations!! The MS number is 1-800-********. I have no idea how the getting into they system thing works, Bob was in right away yet even though I closed on the same day, I'm not in. I guess it's all up how fast the person who they hand you off to wants to work. I 'll speak to them this weekend *WHILE I'M THERE*      

O.K. I just realized after posting that it wont show up. If I try to work around that they will yell at me if you want just click on my name and email me & I'll email it back.


----------



## monami7

HolidayRoad said:


> Thanks, I have to right down what page this ends on when I leave so I can get caught up when I get back.
> 
> I don't want to get all caught up in the whole thing on puppy mill thing but I agree with you, so sad what people do dogs that really only want to please us, you guys have big hearts. It is also one of the most infuriating things that come up in conversation (pet shop puppies). Level headed people, that you though had half a brain prove you wrong. Sorry, topic for a different site.
> 
> Anyway, 21 hours 12 minutes and 17 seconds. Off to see the mouse.



Sorry I have been away!  We decided to leave tomorrow and stay near the airport.  SOOOOO Excited it is finally here!!!!
Ed will you be walking when we see you????
Heidi


----------



## GoofyDad13

Verandah- Welcome to estopple, we wont discuss this bottleneck again.
Tigger - Congrats on closing, lets see if you or HR gets into the system first.  
Minnie - Hope all goes well with DW
Amy - only one day till the weekend!

HR - Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!!  

Our audit is going on this week and just got into work after being at the dentist all morning, the thought of getting away sounds even better.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> I'm starting to wonder. I was fine, healthy as a horse. Then I started talking to you on this thread, next thing I know I've fallen down three times, my neck hurts my ankle is swollen. Now I wouldn't say it's you, that wouldn't be right, I'm sure it's just a coincidence. Right?



Funny!


----------



## GoofyDad13

Back at work, and that was the subject line in the email that was waiting for me.     I am soooooo excited, I get to move to a new list! 

Will be getting the payment today, sign papers tonight, and then Fedex tomorrow.  Has anyone wired the money?  I am thinking of getting the $$$$ wired today and faxing/emailing the forms back to hopefully speed up the process. 

We will be telling the kids tomorrow night at dinner.  Will have the whole weekend to be excited about it with them.  I think DW thinks this will be the end of the "hints" about why we need to join DVC from them, little does she know about addonittis (50 pts AKV? or BWV to keep all together).


----------



## icouldlivethere

GoofyDad13 said:


> Back at work, and that was the subject line in the email that was waiting for me.     I am soooooo excited, I get to move to a new list!
> 
> Will be getting the payment today, sign papers tonight, and then Fedex tomorrow.  Has anyone wired the money?  I am thinking of getting the $$$$ wired today and faxing/emailing the forms back to hopefully speed up the process.
> 
> We will be telling the kids tomorrow night at dinner.  Will have the whole weekend to be excited about it with them.  I think DW thinks this will be the end of the "hints" about why we need to join DVC from them, little does she know about addonittis (50 pts AKV? or BWV to keep all together).



Congratulations!!!   I think wiring the money and emailing the papers will only help if the sellers are quick about getting their papers back also.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> Congratulations!!!    I can't wait to join you!!



I hope that you join me really soon too!!!!!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

GoofyDad13 said:


> Back at work, and that was the subject line in the email that was waiting for me.     I am soooooo excited, I get to move to a new list!
> 
> Will be getting the payment today, sign papers tonight, and then Fedex tomorrow.  Has anyone wired the money?  I am thinking of getting the $$$$ wired today and faxing/emailing the forms back to hopefully speed up the process.
> 
> We will be telling the kids tomorrow night at dinner.  Will have the whole weekend to be excited about it with them.  I think DW thinks this will be the end of the "hints" about why we need to join DVC from them, little does she know about addonittis (50 pts AKV? or BWV to keep all together).



Congrats  
If you decide to wire the money, let us know how it worked out.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Goofydad - I paid to over night it when the sellers do not generally get it back as fast, they have to find a notary. I overnighted it and emailed back the signed forms and then waited almost a week for the sellers to respond. I understand the urgency because I did the rush thing too - but I don't know if it sped it up or not if it doesn't cost more to wire the money then i would say go for it!!!! Can't hurt  Good luck! I hope you close quickly!!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

OK, sent DW to the bank.  Including fees on the receiving end, the wire was $32 so just had her send the payment.  I liked the idea of it being there and knowing it is in process (so I can complain about how long it is taking to close) and wasn't much more than sending the check priority.


----------



## Verandah Man

GoofyDad13 said:


> Back at work, and that was the subject line in the email that was waiting for me.     I am soooooo excited, I get to move to a new list!
> 
> Will be getting the payment today, sign papers tonight, and then Fedex tomorrow.  Has anyone wired the money?  I am thinking of getting the $$$$ wired today and faxing/emailing the forms back to hopefully speed up the process.
> 
> We will be telling the kids tomorrow night at dinner.  Will have the whole weekend to be excited about it with them.  I think DW thinks this will be the end of the "hints" about why we need to join DVC from them, little does she know about addonittis (50 pts AKV? or BWV to keep all together).






Congrats on your move to the NEXT list!!!!! 

I have a few weeks to wait for that last.........


----------



## Verandah Man

GoofyDad13 said:


> OK, sent DW to the bank.  Including fees on the receiving end, the wire was $32 so just had her send the payment.  I liked the idea of it being there and knowing it is in process (so I can complain about how long it is taking to close) and wasn't much more than sending the check priority.




I can't remember, are there other papers, from the buyers, that need to go back with the final payment?


----------



## Verandah Man

This is a drawing by Don "Ducky" Williams of WDW and DCL fame. I first saw a copy of this lithograph during the silent auction on our August 2006 cruise. I placed a few bids on the litho, but stopped once the bids went over $500, the final bid that won the litho was $1100. I saw this signed and numbered copy on eBay a few weeks ago and the Buy It Now price was listed at $105. it took me all of about 2 seconds to hit the button. The litho had only been placed on eBay about 2 hours before I saw it. This is a Birthday Present from my DW and DD. DW went to AC Moore this evening and picked it up!!!


*Sorry for the blurry photo, but I had to drag the ST off her computer to take this photo. Here I am holding my Birthday Present!!!(my birthday is this Sunday)






I took this photo of the finished project, now I just have to hang it on the wall!!



*


----------



## Laxmom

Love it, Andy!! And Happy Birthday.....a little early!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/17*

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678

*GoofyDad13*   

The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore


----------



## minniekissedme

All...thanks for your thoughts and prayers! DW came thru with flying colors...mostly black and blue!  Surgeon said everything was awesome, her bite is perfect, and expects no problems. It was a long day but she's resting well and I plan on getting some sleep, too! She'll be home tomorrow!

HR...hope you have a blast!
Amy...if it weren't for bad luck...
Porch...7 times? Best wishes for your DW. In my closing we had to sign a couple more papers; Confirmation of Transfer, Buyer's Statement

T&E...I replied.

I think that catches me up...still no points on the website for me...It shows the two contracts but no available points.

 for everyone! and xo!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Just Thought I post one last time before the trip. 7 hours 13 minutes and 10 second until we leave!! I better get some sleep. I can't wait post about the trip see how everybody did while I was gone, good luck. minniekissedme I so happy everything went well with your wife and Verandah Man I'm jealous, great painting and Happy birthday! Good night all I'll be posting in ten days!!


----------



## Laxmom

Travel safely, Ed!! Take care of the ankle and have a wonderful trip!!

I have a question.  What list am I on now?  I haven't seen my name pop up anywhere so I may have misapeared.  Can someone tell me where I am?


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Just Thought I post one last time before the trip. 7 hours 13 minutes and 10 second until we leave!! I better get some sleep. I can't wait post about the trip see how everybody did while I was gone, good luck. minniekissedme I so happy everything went well with your wife and Verandah Man I'm jealous, great painting and Happy birthday! Good night all I'll be posting in ten days!!



remember to pick me up! Ride Space Mountain once for me!



Laxmom said:


> Travel safely, Ed!! Take care of the ankle and have a wonderful trip!!
> 
> I have a question.  What list am I on now?  I haven't seen my name pop up anywhere so I may have misapeared.  Can someone tell me where I am?




page 154...you're there on the waiting to close list...disneymotherof3 handles that list.


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks Minnie!  I can always count on you!  I forgot where I was for a minute!  Maybe it's exhaustion.

Oh and Rockin Roller Coaster or Big Thunder Railroad for me!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Thanks Minnie!  I can always count on you!  I forgot where I was for a minute!  Maybe it's exhaustion.
> 
> Oh and Rockin Roller Coaster or Big Thunder Railroad for me!!




I hear the exhaustion...up at 430 today. Tried to sleep between newspaper/mags. Finally saw DW about 230 and here I sit having made the 3 Mouseketeers to sleep! They will be happy to see DW come home!

and I will also take a ride on BTMR.


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning, all!  Up early here.  Pups wanted out at 5:35 this am; they almost never ask out in the middle of the night.  DH got up to let them out since his alarm was to go off in 10 minutes anyway.  I stayed in bed.  At 5:39 my bed started to shake.  It felt like one of the dogs was under the bed scratching and shaking the bed.  Well, it was a 5.4 earthquake centered in Illinois.  Did any of you feel it?  I thought it was weird that our dogs must have sensed it.

Anyway, weird day!  Any hoo, JV is traveling with the varsity tonite so we have an unexpected game tonite.  Tomorrow is the OSU game and it is expected to "lacrosse" all day.  Nice. How could I have guessed!

Yep, AP confims earthquake.  5.4 center in Salem, Illinois.  Wacky friday!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Good Morning, all!  Up early here.  Pups wanted out at 5:35 this am; they almost never ask out in the middle of the night.  DH got up to let them out since his alarm was to go off in 10 minutes anyway.  I stayed in bed.  At 5:39 my bed started to shake.  It felt like one of the dogs was under the bed scratching and shaking the bed.  Well, it was a 5.4 earthquake centered in Illinois.  Did any of you feel it?  I thought it was weird that our dogs must have sensed it.
> 
> Anyway, weird day!  Any hoo, JV is traveling with the varsity tonite so we have an unexpected game tonite.  Tomorrow is the OSU game and it is expected to "lacrosse" all day.  Nice. How could I have guessed!
> 
> Yep, AP confims earthquake.  5.4 center in Salem, Illinois.  Wacky friday!





*WOW!!!* and Good Morning Susan.........


I got up at 5:30 to wake DD up so she could shower and shave her legs for school. Going into the 80's here today and she wanted to wear shorts to school, therefore the need of shaving her legs first thing this morning, I know probably TMI this morning.........


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> Just Thought I post one last time before the trip. 7 hours 13 minutes and 10 second until we leave!! I better get some sleep. I can't wait post about the trip see how everybody did while I was gone, good luck. minniekissedme I so happy everything went well with your wife and Verandah Man I'm jealous, great painting and Happy birthday! Good night all I'll be posting in ten days!!






Have a safe and enjoyable trip Ed, you should have left a little over one hour ago!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Travel safely, Ed!! Take care of the ankle and have a wonderful trip!!
> 
> I have a question.  What list am I on now?  I haven't seen my name pop up anywhere so I may have misapeared.  Can someone tell me where I am?




Here you go Susan: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24497611&postcount=2309


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, Andy!  I must of missed it in my giddiness!  I hate it when I lose myself!!

Supposed to be 75 here today.  It might actually be a nice day for a lacrosse game!  What was that sound?  I think it was the heavens singing!!  LLLLAAAA.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Susan, that's totally wierd!  

Ed's probably heading down the highway right now.  I can't wait to see pictures   

I have a surprise day off!!!  I can't tell you all how happy I am to not have to go anywhere today... 

Checked my account today.  It's still now showing points.  I'm going to call Member Services and see if there is any availability left for my June dates.  If not, I won't have to worry about when my points get there..

Susan, my daughter came into my room earlier and told me she really wants to go to HHI.


----------



## Laxmom

I love your daughter!!!  Great minds.....

Do you think Ed is singing as he drives down the road? 

Lucky duck!! Today is our short day - only until 4 pm.  I think I can handle it!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Susan what a way to wake up! 

I wish I was Ed. 

Yes it is supposed to be a great day today!  I will be heading to the park with the kiddos later. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## minniekissedme

Oh what a beautiful morning...oh what a beautiful day...I've got a bright shiny feeling...everything's goin' my way!

There goes my AI audition...I'm old school though...don't think they'd appreciate me!  

Anyway...Lax...nice...never been in an earthquake...only saw the movie!

DW already called...she's ready to come home so I have the kids to get on the bus and then off to get my Minnie! 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> All...thanks for your thoughts and prayers! DW came thru with flying colors...mostly black and blue!  Surgeon said everything was awesome, her bite is perfect, and expects no problems. It was a long day but she's resting well and I plan on getting some sleep, too! She'll be home tomorrow!
> 
> HR...hope you have a blast!
> Amy...if it weren't for bad luck...
> Porch...7 times? Best wishes for your DW. In my closing we had to sign a couple more papers; Confirmation of Transfer, Buyer's Statement
> 
> T&E...I replied.
> 
> I think that catches me up...still no points on the website for me...It shows the two contracts but no available points.
> 
> for everyone! and xo!




Thanks so much for the reply. I will call this AM - it took how many days for you - two to be in the system? 

Thank God DW is okay. I am sure she is in some pain, but so glad that everything went well. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Good Morning, all!  Up early here.  Pups wanted out at 5:35 this am; they almost never ask out in the middle of the night.  DH got up to let them out since his alarm was to go off in 10 minutes anyway.  I stayed in bed.  At 5:39 my bed started to shake.  It felt like one of the dogs was under the bed scratching and shaking the bed.  Well, it was a 5.4 earthquake centered in Illinois.  Did any of you feel it?  I thought it was weird that our dogs must have sensed it.
> 
> Anyway, weird day!  Any hoo, JV is traveling with the varsity tonite so we have an unexpected game tonite.  Tomorrow is the OSU game and it is expected to "lacrosse" all day.  Nice. How could I have guessed!
> 
> Yep, AP confims earthquake.  5.4 center in Salem, Illinois.  Wacky friday!



I have a friend in St.Loius that wokeup to that today too. How weird that was. She emailed me about it this morning. Glad you are okay.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Bob, 

When you called in did you press option 1  - I thought they used SS# to look people up - they used my last name - how did they do it for you? Back to more waiting  --- will it ever end -----


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good morning all....

24 hours and all is well!!! Uncle came home from the hospital yesterday....

LM-I was in the S.F. earthquake in '89........crazy!! Glad you are all ok...

I wish I was ED to right now!!!  

Have a great day!!


----------



## Laxmom

Yeah, no damage just rude awakening!

Don't we all wish we were Ed right now!!!  I'd even take the swollen ankle!


----------



## icouldlivethere

OMG!!!  We closed!!!  I can't believe it!  OMG, I'm crying!

We were told we couldn't close until after the sellers got back from a trip using points on April 20th and Nancy had us scheduled to close on Monday April 21st.  I just got an email from Jamie saying "Congratulations!  You have probably already received notice that your purchase of points with Disney Vacation Club has closed.  For your information, it can take Disney up to 10 days after closing for them to recognize that you are the owner of your points."

This is so unexpected.  I'm going to email her and make sure it's not a mistake.


----------



## Laxmom

Keep us posted, Icouldlivethere!  That would be so awesome!


----------



## TwoGirlsandDisney

I'm very new to this message board, and trying to figure out all the abbreviations.    I feel very silly not getting some.  What is ROFR's?

Thanks so much.


----------



## icouldlivethere

OMG!!!  We must have closed on Tuesday April 15th!!   

This is just getting better and better!!!   

I just went to the mailbox and there was an envelope in there from Timeshare Closing Services dated April 15th stating that we had closed!!  I can't believe nobody told us.  I don't know what happened to the trip the previous owners were taking that wasn't supposed to end until April 20th??!!

Well I'm going to have to change my signature and now that it is official I want a boardwalk signature!!

OMG, I wonder if I can get my member number yet?  I'm going to call and see!!


----------



## Laxmom

ROFR = Right of first refusal - Disney has the option to purchase any resale week that is sold if they determine that the price was too low.

Welcome to the boards!!!

That's terrific!  What a great surprise!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

icouldlivethere said:


> OMG!!!  We must have closed on Tuesday April 15th!!
> 
> This is just getting better and better!!!
> 
> I just went to the mailbox and there was an envelope in there from Timeshare Closing Services dated April 15th stating that we had closed!!  I can't believe nobody told us.  I don't know what happened to the trip the previous owners were taking that wasn't supposed to end until April 20th??!!
> 
> Well I'm going to have to change my signature and now that it is official I want a boardwalk signature!!
> 
> OMG, I wonder if I can get my member number yet?  I'm going to call and see!!







Congrats!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

_Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail _

chickkypoo

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678

GoofyDad13


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 4/18*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

*icouldlivethere*


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Bob,
> 
> When you called in did you press option 1  - I thought they used SS# to look people up - they used my last name - how did they do it for you? Back to more waiting  --- will it ever end -----



Tig...I don't remember. I had a member id number in two days. Still no points in the sytem...we're looking at a trip before the kiddies go back to school.

DW is home and doing well...going to look like Chip or Dale for a bit but feeling better than expected! thanks



icouldlivethere said:


> OMG!!!  We closed!!!  I can't believe it!  OMG, I'm crying!



Congrats!!!!! 



TwoGirlsandDisney said:


> I'm very new to this message board, and trying to figure out all the abbreviations.    I feel very silly not getting some.  What is ROFR's?
> 
> Thanks so much.



Welcome to the insanity 2GD! Resale is the home of the brave and not the faint of heart! There is a thread I think on the Welcome to DIS page that offers a bunch of the acronyms...you'll catch on quickly.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> OMG!!!  We closed!!!  I can't believe it!  OMG, I'm crying!
> 
> We were told we couldn't close until after the sellers got back from a trip using points on April 20th and Nancy had us scheduled to close on Monday April 21st.  I just got an email from Jamie saying "Congratulations!  You have probably already received notice that your purchase of points with Disney Vacation Club has closed.  For your information, it can take Disney up to 10 days after closing for them to recognize that you are the owner of your points."
> 
> This is so unexpected.  I'm going to email her and make sure it's not a mistake.



  YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

ICLT-Congrats!!! 

(WIWM-wish it were me!! )

Well I just had to tell you all about our garden, I just came in from planting a few more melons (watermelons, cantalope, honeydews)....it looks so good...I can't wait till summer!! This year we planted 3 kinds of green beans, 7 kinds of tomatos, bell peppers, peppers, 3 kinds of cukes, 4 kinds of squash, tomatillos (first time), 2 kinds of onions, and shallots (first time). It was great my 17 month old was out there eating dirt...my kids love the garden and they help plant and pick every year....


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay - how do you add pictures underneath your message? i want to ad Old Key West. 

I am still not in the system. I will check again everyother day until I am  So glad we closed though. We closed Wed. and I did not get a letter from TTS yet. I just got my email at noon today


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> ICLT-Congrats!!!
> 
> (WIWM-wish it were me!! )
> 
> Well I just had to tell you all about our garden, I just came in from planting a few more melons (watermelons, cantalope, honeydews)....it looks so good...I can't wait till summer!! This year we planted 3 kinds of green beans, 7 kinds of tomatos, bell peppers, peppers, 3 kinds of cukes, 4 kinds of squash, tomatillos (first time), 2 kinds of onions, and shallots (first time). It was great my 17 month old was out there eating dirt...my kids love the garden and they help plant and pick every year....




I LOVE to garden too!!! Still too early for me to plant, Memorial Day weekend, and I can't wait!


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay - how do you add pictures underneath your message? i want to ad Old Key West.
> 
> I am still not in the system. I will check again everyother day until I am  So glad we closed though. We closed Wed. and I did not get a letter from TTS yet. I just got my email at noon today



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1745099


----------



## bookwormde

I wish I could be planting a garden; we had frost 2 nights ago

1 week down on my wait for ROFR hopefully I get an answer next week (one way or the other)

bookwormde


----------



## tammymacb

Good Afternoon Sunshines!  

My points are in!

Of course, every studio was sold out for my June trip  ..  sooo, I made 3 nite reservations in a 1 bedroom instead.  I'm waitlisting for a studio, though.  I hate to use that many points if I don't have to...But at least I have a room!

ICLT!  Congrats!  I know how excited you are!  I'm really happy for you..


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats ICLT!!!  That's awesome!!!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

icouldlivethere said:


> OMG!!!  We closed!!!  I can't believe it!  OMG, I'm crying!



Congrats!  What a great surprise for the weekend!



minniekissedme said:


> DW is home and doing well...going to look like Chip or Dale for a bit but feeling better than expected! thanks



Glad to hear she is doing well, Chip and Dale are my youngest daughters favorite!!



tammymacb said:


> Good Afternoon Sunshines!
> 
> My points are in!
> 
> Of course, every studio was sold out for my June trip  ..  sooo, I made 3 nite reservations in a 1 bedroom instead.  I'm waitlisting for a studio, though.  I hate to use that many points if I don't have to...But at least I have a room!



Good to know the founder of the thread has been taken care of.


Thank you minnie for the info on getting the picture on the bottom, worked like a charm.


We could feel the earthquake here outside of Chicago this morning.  Woke DW   and I up.  DW was trying to figure out why I woke her up.

Emailed our papers this morning, now just need to wait for the sellers, and processing.  Hope all have a good weekend!!!!!

PS. my first multi-quote.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> That's terrific!  What a great surprise!  Congrats!!!





Verandah Man said:


> Congrats!!!





minniekissedme said:


> Congrats!!!!!



Thanks minnidkissedme for moving me to the best list of all!!! 



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> YEAH!!!!!!





Princess Amy Lyn said:


> ICLT-Congrats!!!
> 
> (WIWM-wish it were me!! )



It will be your turn sooner than you know!!!



tammymacb said:


> ICLT!  Congrats!  I know how excited you are!  I'm really happy for you..



Thanks so much everyone!!  I am ecstatic!!   

I emailed Jamie and she said she just found out earlier this week that the previous owner canceled their trip.  She called Disney to confirm it and once it was confirmed we closed!! 

This leaves me wondering what happened to the points they were going to use on their canceled trip.


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> Congrats ICLT!!!  That's awesome!!!!





GoofyDad13 said:


> Congrats!  What a great surprise for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear she is doing well, Chip and Dale are my youngest daughters favorite!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know the founder of the thread has been taken care of.
> 
> 
> Thank you minnie for the info on getting the picture on the bottom, worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> We could feel the earthquake here outside of Chicago this morning.  Woke DW   and I up.  DW was trying to figure out why I woke her up.
> 
> Emailed our papers this morning, now just need to wait for the sellers, and processing.  Hope all have a good weekend!!!!!
> 
> PS. my first multi-quote.



Thanks disneymotherof3 and GoofyDad13!!!!  I am truly on  !!

Congratulations GoofyDad13 on your first multi-quote!!  Great job!  

Although I wasn't woken up by the earthquake the local news was full of stories from people who were woken up by it all the way up here in Michigan.


----------



## GoofyDad13

icouldlivethere said:


> This leaves me wondering what happened to the points they were going to use on their canceled trip.



Great question!  Let us know what they say!  They may be stuck in a reservation status, which I think means can't be banked, must be used.  I hope it just transfers to you.  How great would bonus point be!!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Good Afternoon Sunshines!
> 
> My points are in!
> 
> Of course, every studio was sold out for my June trip  ..  sooo, I made 3 nite reservations in a 1 bedroom instead.  I'm waitlisting for a studio, though.  I hate to use that many points if I don't have to...But at least I have a room!
> 
> ICLT!  Congrats!  I know how excited you are!  I'm really happy for you..



I'm so happy to hear that your points are in!!!  How many days did it take?  I hope your waitlist comes through for you!!   

I can't wait to join you!  When I found out that I actually closed on Tuesday I took a chance and called MS to see if my number was in the system yet but no such luck.


----------



## minniekissedme

icouldlivethere said:


> This leaves me wondering what happened to the points they were going to use on their canceled trip.



I'd be on the phone inquiring about those points...but you didn't pay for those or do you? Interesting...maybe there are bonus points in your future...  Call your agent and the settlement company now!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Good Afternoon Sunshines!
> 
> My points are in!



nice...I keep checking. I called today to check on availability for kicks...still no luck. I checked a little while ago for more kicks...I'm going to drive myself nuts. Southwest just pushed open their ressies...I can schedule a trip but I need my points!  

QOTD...what's a DVC'ers favorite wine..."I wanna go to WDW!"  



GoofyDad13 said:


> Glad to hear she is doing well, Chip and Dale are my youngest daughters favorite!!
> 
> Thank you minnie for the info on getting the picture on the bottom, worked like a charm.
> 
> We could feel the earthquake here outside of Chicago this morning.  Woke DW   and I up.  DW was trying to figure out why I woke her up.
> 
> PS. my first multi-quote.



Thanks Goof...You are welcome Goof...Are you sure it was the earthquake trying to wake up DW?!?!?!?!?!?!?    

And congrats on the multi-quote...we all know how long it took me! I know how proud you must feel!


----------



## disneymotherof3

minniekissedme said:


> I'd be on the phone inquiring about those points...but you didn't pay for those or do you? Interesting...maybe there are bonus points in your future...  Call your agent and the settlement company now!!!



I agree!  I would definitely be calling Jamie to find out about those points.  Maybe she can call and talk to them since you don't have your Member info yet.  Keep us updated!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

THANK YOU for the link


----------



## minniekissedme

we aim to please...


----------



## colonialtinker

Hi all!
We got the email from Nancy with all the closing documents.   Called the bank to have the money transferred to my checking account and they said it would take 3 working days to do the transfer.   I wished they had told me that last week when I asked    Anyway Nancy said it wouldn't be a problem as it usually takes the sellers a few days to get their papers back in and I have until May 5th to get them in.  Believe me they will be there by next week, even if I have to drive to Orlando


----------



## minniekissedme

colonialtinker said:


> Hi all!
> We got the email from Nancy with all the closing documents.   Called the bank to have the money transferred to my checking account and they said it would take 3 working days to do the transfer.   I wished they had told me that last week when I asked    Anyway Nancy said it wouldn't be a problem as it usually takes the sellers a few days to get their papers back in and I have until May 5th to get them in.  Believe me they will be there by next week, even if I have to drive to Orlando



oooooo.....soon to be on a new list!!! Outstanding! If you decide to drive, let me know!


----------



## Verandah Man

Congrats to all those who received GOOD NEWS today!!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

colonialtinker said:


> Hi all!
> We got the email from Nancy with all the closing documents.   Called the bank to have the money transferred to my checking account and they said it would take 3 working days to do the transfer.   I wished they had told me that last week when I asked    Anyway Nancy said it wouldn't be a problem as it usually takes the sellers a few days to get their papers back in and I have until May 5th to get them in.  Believe me they will be there by next week, even if I have to drive to Orlando



Congrats!

Don't forget to wave to HR if you see the family truckster. 

Minnie - I am sure it was the earthquake,  but, DW and I are having a date night on Saturday, dinner out with no kids.


----------



## Chickkypoo

I received an e-mail from Robert today - I closed !!!!  

I'm so excited. I can't wait to plan my first trip home this November!

Congrats to everyone else who received good news this week as well!


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/18*

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678

GoofyDad13

_colonialtinker is a transfer away..._

The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 4/18* again

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

*icouldlivethere   

chickkypoo*


----------



## Laxmom

We're back from lacrosse.  19-1 Kings wins!!  Laxlad had 2 shots and played quite a bit.  Beautiful night for lacrosse; almost didn't know how to act!!

Congrats to all!  I believe it was I who said at the beginning of the week that it was going to be a big week for our peeps!!  Just call me psychic.  Now if I could just "see" when Grand Californian or "the SuperWalmart" outside of MK was going to go on sale......  I' could make a lot of people happy!!

So, I haven't really been paying a lot of attention to time frames for the rest of this process.  Too wrapped up in getting to this point.  So, estopple takes about 3 weeks, then they get you your closing paperwork and then on the closing, then 3-10 days later you points are in the system.  Right?


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> We're back from lacrosse.  19-1 Kings wins!!  Laxlad had 2 shots and played quite a bit.  Beautiful night for lacrosse; almost didn't know how to act!!
> 
> So, I haven't really been paying a lot of attention to time frames for the rest of this process.  Too wrapped up in getting to this point.  So, estopple takes about 3 weeks, then they get you your closing paperwork and then on the closing, then 3-10 days later you points are in the system.  Right?



Give Laxlad an atta boy!

Your about right on the times. From getting the papers to actual closing for us was 11 days. Whole timeline was about 7 weeks. I was told 7-10 days to get in the system...I got my member number in two days but now 4 days since we closed and no points yet!


----------



## Laxmom

Guess I have been paying more attention than I thought.

Good Morning all!  We are off to Columbus for the day.  They have downgraded the chance for rain.  Wooo Hooo!!!

Minnie, how's DW doing?  Sure hope the swelling goes down quickly.  When I had my wisdom teeth out, I looked a lot like Chip and Dale also.  Not fun.

Everybody have a super day!  I will check back in later.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good Morning Everyone...
Love the weekends....hubby home!!
I wonder what ride ED is on right now???
Have a great day!!


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Ho-Hum.  

Day #8 of our ROFR wait.  Perhaps next week...


----------



## Verandah Man

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> Ho-Hum.
> 
> Day #8 of our ROFR wait.  Perhaps next week...





Here's some    that you will receive magical news *early* in the week!!!


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Verandah Man said:


> Here's some    that you will receive magical news *early* in the week!!!



Thanks - it's like waiting for Christmas morning, in a way...


----------



## Verandah Man

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> Thanks - it's like waiting for Christmas morning, in a way...




You got that right!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Just back from Ohio State.  Great lacrosse game - 20-13 Buckeyes.  Then we stayed for half of the Scarlet and Gray Football game.  Today, "football" was german for rain.  Didn't rain a drop until the football teams took the field.  They played in "the shoe".

I checked the answering maching when we got home and there was a message from our agent.  My heart nearly stopped.  She said that our paperwork is in the hands of an attorney in S. Carolina.  We should be getting information from them soon.  So, I guess my contract is taking a different path because it is in S. Carolina.  I wonderred where the attorney would become involved.  Who knows how long this will add or subtract from the process.  I will probably have DH call on Monday and see what is in store for us.

I think Ed is riding Rockin Roller Coaster just for me right now!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> Ho-Hum.
> 
> Day #8 of our ROFR wait.  Perhaps next week...



We submitted on 3/28 and found out on 4/8....by my calculations you should hear around wednesday!!  


Laxmom said:


> I think Ed is riding Rockin Roller Coaster just for me right now!!



That is a great ride!!!.....I can't wait to go!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

anyone home...the kids are watching Hairspray again and I have no one to play with...hope HR and Grandbuddy are still riding the rides. 

Watched DS play his first Little League game today.  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz sorry...game's over now...time to wake up. He even said he was bored. He played well but 2.5 hours for a 6 inning game. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Laxmom

Ouch!  That is one llllooonnnngggg game!!

DH is watcing Lonesome Dove and Laxlad is playing Call of Duty 3.  I'm avoiding studying!


----------



## minniekissedme

Not much left for this Saturday...painted my car bright yellow today! And I'm ready for bed...

Palm Sunday for us tomorrow...time to get the mouseketeers ready for bed, too!

nite, nite


----------



## Grandbuddy

And we had a wonderful time. I finally have a rollercoaster buddy (the wife rollercoasteth not - after Space Mountain, around 1981). My nearly 4-year-old grandson *loved* the Barnstormer in ToonTown (to the point of riding it about 20 times!), so I tried him out on Big Thunder Mountain, and he did pretty well (but only wanted to ride it the one time). Splash Mountain was a hit, but I was wet enough after one ride - in about 55 degree weather - so that was it for Splash Mountain, too. Back to the Barnstormer and the teacups and Dumbo.

I greatly recommend DW with grandchildren. Got back last night, but still have him here, so it has taken about 26 hours to catch up on the thread, a bit at a time. Congratulations to all who have passed ROFR or closed - or survived surgery or earthquakes!!

I have tried to use that photobucket thing to post photos, but I have no idea whether or not they will show up. On this screen, they are just a string of URL thingies.

Headed to Nashville, tomorrow, to deliver my Barnstormer Buddy back to his folks. (I've had him about 5 days longer than he has ever been away from his mom before. He's doing fine, but mom...not so much!)

God bless everybody.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Glad to hear you had a great trip!!  Those pictures are great!!  That last one is priceless!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

disneymotherof3 said:


> Glad to hear you had a great trip!!  Those pictures are great!!  That last one is priceless!!!




I agree 1000%!!!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> And we had a wonderful time.



That's excellent...the last photo is a real keeper! Glad you had a great time. I'll let you know in maybe 20 years or so about going w/grandchildren!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Grandbuddy sounds like a great trip! Those pics are wonderful He is a VERY lucky boy.


----------



## colonialtinker

Great photos Grandbuddy  The last one is priceless! I love the one with him in the pirate costume, makes me miss having a little boy.  I'll wait for a grandson though    We are off to Maryland today to paint my mom's livingroom. Hopefully she's ready, the last time we went to paint she had about 6 different people show up to visit, couldn't get anything done. Here's some  for all who are waiting.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Loved the pics Grandbuddy!!    Looks and sounds like you had a wonderful time.  You are all very blessed.

Spent the day yesterday trying to make rehearsal dinner plans and buying a dress for one of my sons weddings now I just need a dress for the other son's wedding.   Yeah...one down one to go. 

Hopefully we'll have some darling grandkids in our future!


----------



## Laxmom

I absolutely love those pictures!!!  He is adorable!  We are only a couple of years away from grandkids.  DS and DIL say they want to finish college first.  We have a grandpuppy though!  I don't think she would do well on any of the rides at WDW though. I'm glad you had a great trip!!

I survived 1st DS's wedding 2 years ago next month.  The dress was the toughest part!!  I did my job; I wore beige and kept my mouth shut!


----------



## tammymacb

Hi everyone!  Long time, no post...Work has been hectic.. 

Grandbuddy, that sounds like an awesome trip.  I love the pictures!  I can't wait for our May trip!  
My June studio waitlist came through!   I'll be staying at SSR.  Can't wait to see it as my sister says it's gorgeous!  

I really hope that my other ROFR comes through this week...I'm going to need those extra points!


----------



## Laxmom

Trying to decide what to do.  Maybe you all can give me your input.

We have rented 2 nights in a 3 bedroom at Grande Vista for our precruise stay the last weekend in August.  There are 6 of us. It is costing us $240 per night with multiple discounts, which is a good rate.  There is a part of me that is contemplating trying to find availability using our-soon-to-be aquired points.  I am not sure if I would try for 2 studios or one 2 bedroom.  I'm not even sure there is availability for 2 nights.  Of course the stay would be Sat and Sun night so it would take a lot of points.  I am not sure if I want to spend the money twice - know what I mean?  If I have already paid for the points, why pay for a reservation if I have the points, provided there is availability, of course. (probably would say OKW or SSR would be only thing open)

Also, next year is a HHI year for us with our Marriott so I wouldn't necessarily miss our getaway as I don't know if I would want to go twice next year.  I have banked '07 points that must be used by next July 31st.

So what do you think?  Should I try to use points and save the cash or go for the bigger offsite unit?  I would be happy either way but I guess I always figured my first trip would be 'home".  So what would you do?


----------



## minniekissedme

OK...I was just getting ready to post and saw Laxmom...

I am soooooooooo eager to get welcomed home in person. Looking at the last week of August at SSR right before the munchkins go back to school. 

Am I nuts to go in the dead heat of summer or what?????? I'd plan to spend more resort time/pool time than park time??

I soooo wanna go but I'm so afraid of the _*heat...*_


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> So what would you do?



My thinking is like yours...you have points, that's what you bought points for, I'd use points. It's all over these boards that people don't use points on weekends, pay cash, etc.    Maybe when I'm more of a subject matter expert I'd feel differently but for now...I'd use points and see what I can get.

2br at OKW, Sat/Sun would be 91 points.
Studio at OKW, Sat/Sun is 34/nite

2br at SSR Sat/Sun would be 96
Studio at SSR, Sat/Sun is 38/nite

Two studios is less points than a two bedroom.

Use the points


----------



## Verandah Man

We're trying to decide what we want to do once we get through closing. I kind of need my DISNEY FIX, and since our DD doesn't start Massage Therapy School until 9/15, we were thinking of heading down and stay at OKW for a few days around Labor Day. I'm not sure if HHI will be enough Disney for me.......... 

Besides, we could go for two weeks and spend some time at our vacation home in Florida before heading to OKW!!! 

Decisions, decisions, decisions, I hate making decisions.........


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, Minnie!  I might have missed it!  I think 500 of them are on this thread! 

We are going to OKW in July.  The heat doesn't really bother me.  I am just prepared to sweat....alot.  We have been over spring break and in late June.  We just made sure to prehydrate with water before we went, just in case.  We all have wicking type shirts that we plan wear also.

I will probably check availability once my points show up in the system....someday.  And then decide from there.  I am leaning towards using the points.  Anxious to see what our other peeps think, too.

As you can see, I am avoiding studying....again.

Hey, we may all three be at "the World" at the same time!  Kewl!!  If it works out, we should meet!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Hey, we may all three be at "the World" at the same time!  Kewl!!  If it works out, we should meet!



I'm in! We'd be leaving there 8/27 because they start the next day.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I would think that in September on a weekend you should be able to get pretty much whatever you want. Me, I do not spend weekend points. I just do not have enough to use a 5night stay on 2 nights YKWIM? But if you have extra use them and stay at a place you really want to stay.  I am probably going to hotwire a hotel( just got the hyatt MCO in May for $66!! )  or maybe wait for a Special at the Nick hotel because my daughter is DYING to stay there. We will be doing a mini-adventure to SeaWorld and Aquatica because our Busch gardens passes cover them and I will not get new annual passes to WDW until 12/09. Anyway I say use the points if you have them, but if you need them really think about it! (sorry I was long winded)


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, Kristen.  I wouldn't use weekend points normally either but I am trip rich for the next year (WDW, cruise and HHI) and only so much vaca time from work.  If DH and I did go to HHI, I would not get paid for the week at this point not to mention I would be in my last full semester of college.  My only availability question is that it is labor day weekend.  

Minnie, we don't get there until the 30th.  Bummer!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Thanks, Minnie!  I might have missed it!  I think 500 of them are on this thread!





Congrats Susan on post #1000 on the DIS   Actually you have 310 posts on this thread. Just for laughs, here are the top posters with 100 posts or more on this thread:

User Name Posts 
HolidayRoad  433 
tammymacb  338 
Laxmom  310 
minniekissedme  221 
disneymotherof3  174 
Verandah Man  129 
Tigger & Eeyore  125


Make that 311 since you just posted before me..........


----------



## minniekissedme

I checked again today...still no points in the system but I'm determined to make it happen. 

Wish we could stay to the 30th...that's number 16 for  

Porch...you are a wealth of information!


----------



## Laxmom

Wow, Andy!!  Do you have nothing better to do?! 

I'm sure there is a secret link to that info....somewhere!

You guys better hurry up and catch up! 

I better get on the school work.  It is due at midnight.  I have procrastinated enough for one day.

TTFN


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Wow, Andy!!  Do you have nothing better to do?!





Nope................


----------



## minniekissedme

I have to fly too...back to church for a Palm Sunday vesper service. Susan...does Laxlad yell at you for not studying???


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Thanks, Kristen.  I wouldn't use weekend points normally either but I am trip rich for the next year (WDW, cruise and HHI) and only so much vaca time from work.  If DH and I did go to HHI, I would not get paid for the week at this point not to mention I would be in my last full semester of college.  My only availability question is that it is labor day weekend.
> 
> Minnie, we don't get there until the 30th.  Bummer!!




You are right, I did not think of the holiday. If you have the points that would be great. Besides SSR is one of my favorites.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

BTW, I was so upset I could not use the ding discount on SWA yesterday because the holiday weekend was a blackout date, You would have think I may have thought of that.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Grandbuddy, great pics, makes me want to go back even more.  I have a real Itch to get back these days, really do not want to wait until August (9-20).  In honor of HR - 110 days, nineteen hours, six minutes untill the plane takes off.

Minne - it is HOT in July and August, but this will be our third August (before kids go back to school).  We just try and get going early, and on a good number of days, end up by the pool for awhile.

Laxmom - normally I would say save the points, but if you would not be able to use them, I so go for it, and spend the money you would spent on DVC merchandise.

Well, back to the yard, finally got a nice day here that I am in town to enjoy (or work on the honey-do list).


----------



## Laxmom

Yes, Laxlad does tell me no TV until my homework is done!   

We usually get up early and get to the parks also.  We go back to the resort and swim or nap in the afternoon when it gets really hot!  Then back to the park for the evening closing.  

I think I am leaning towards using the points but I think I will see what is available when the time comes.  It doesn't thrill me to use that many points for 2 nights either but I hate to spend the extra moulah either.  Decisions, decision....Ok, now I am leaning toward staying at the Marriott.  See how it goes?

I'm glad someone is having nice weather.  We had light "lacrosse" all day yesterday and so far today.  This entire week doesn't look too great.  Oh well, it is spring in Ohio.  If you don't like the weather....wait a minute.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom - I would try to use your points.  Did you get free dining with the package you have booked?  We are going the last week of August on points until the weekend when we will go to a value.  DD thought it would be nice to stay at ASM.   I want to bank most of my points and use them in December or January.


----------



## Laxmom

No FD for us - we are currently booked at Marriott's Grande Vista offsite.  We aren't even sure that we are going to do the parks on that trip since we only have 1 full day.  We may just go to DTD and then chill by the pool.  I have never tried the value resorts.  What are they like?  We have only ever stayed on property one time and that was at Wilderness Lodge.  Would love to stay there but we would need 2 rooms unless we were lucky enough to get into the villas in a two bedroom.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> No FD for us - we are currently booked at Marriott's Grande Vista offsite. We aren't even sure that we are going to do the parks on that trip since we only have 1 full day. We may just go to DTD and then chill by the pool. I have never tried the value resorts. What are they like? We have only ever stayed on property one time and that was at Wilderness Lodge. Would love to stay there but we would need 2 rooms unless we were lucky enough to get into the villas in a two bedroom.


 
This will be our first time at a value. I didn't want to use the extra points for Fri. & Sat. so we decided on the value or DD decided on the value. For our August trip I plan on relaxing  If we go to the parks it will be for extra magic hours only. I am not even making ADRs for this trip, we'll go outside the resort or do CS only, figured it will be too busy with free DP.


----------



## Laxmom

Exactly!  We just want to chill before our boat sails.  We aren't really making any plans for that day yet.  I can't get a concensus of what everybody wants to do; it is too far out for them to get enthused yet.  I am the planner so I am always working the numbers, looking for a better place or looking for deals.  Right now, our villa is approx. 1800 sq. ft. at the Marriott.  For the money, it is a great deal for that kind of room.  If we aren't going to do WDW, then I guess it would be a waste of our points, in a way.  I'll see if I can get some of them to commit before we close; it's like hearding cats!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Exactly! We just want to chill before our boat sails. We aren't really making any plans for that day yet. I can't get a concensus of what everybody wants to do; it is too far out for them to get enthused yet. I am the planner so I am always working the numbers, looking for a better place or looking for deals. Right now, our villa is approx. 1800 sq. ft. at the Marriott. For the money, it is a great deal for that kind of room. If we aren't going to do WDW, then I guess it would be a waste of our points, in a way. I'll see if I can get some of them to commit before we close; it's like hearding cats!


 
I am the planner in my home too. I look for all the deals and do everything. That's why the Aug. trip is my vacation to just chill and not worry about anything.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hi everyone!  I am waiting for ROFR on HHI.  Laxmom, your contract that passed gives me some hope.  I hope if I get ROFR'd they do it quickly.


----------



## minniekissedme

Always good to have a "charge" in the support group! Good to have you here!

I made airline ressies...now I really need my points.


----------



## Laxmom

Welcome fellow HHI fan!!  It is nice to have company!  DVCnewgirl owns there too!  You must give us details on your contract.

We love HHI.  There really was no tough decison for us on where to buy.  It helps that it is drivable too.

CT, I wish I could have a trip that all I had to do was go!  DH wouldn't know where to start in planning a leisure trip. He uses American Express Travel for business and they do it for him.  I really do enjoy the planning but I get stressed because DH travels all the time.  He has pretty high standards.  Also, DDIL is going on this one.  Trying to please everyone.


----------



## icouldlivethere

TenThousandVolts said:


> Hi everyone!  I am waiting for ROFR on HHI.  Laxmom, your contract that passed gives me some hope.  I hope if I get ROFR'd they do it quickly.



Hi TenThousandVolts, Welcome to the support group!!  I have added you to the list of people waiting for ROFR.    This is a very lucky group.  So far there has only been one person who got ROFR'd.

Good luck!  Hopefully you will get some good news soon! 


*Updated list 4/20/08: *

TenThousandVolts

millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

bookwormde

liam1957

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## minniekissedme

happy birthday to you...
happy birthday to you...
happy birghday dear Porch...

Happy Birthday to yoooooouuuuuu


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Today is the last day of my 12 day marathon!     Can't wait till it's over.

Welcome Tenthousandvolts and Good Luck!

I'm hoping to hear about my BWV ROFR this week..


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> happy birthday to you...
> happy birthday to you...
> happy birghday dear Porch...
> 
> Happy Birthday to yoooooouuuuuu




Thanks Bob!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> I'm hoping to hear about my BWV ROFR this week..



good morning to you...Monday has been the  day so  we should expect a busy day. I'm sure hoping my points come thru...I'll be checking regularly!  Already checked this morning!


----------



## Laxmom

Good morning all and Happy Bday, Andy!!!! 

Weird day here already.  2 hour delay for Laxlad due to heavy fog.  I got and extra hours sleep!  Whoo hoo.  My SIL emailed me about an interview my sister and her SO did for their local paper and it was a little upsetting.   She stated in it that they had been married for 21 years.  No they haven't!  He has asked and she refuses.  They cohabitate - Ohio did a way with common law a long time ago.  She also states that her sons live out of state -no they don't!  One lives in, one lives out.  My sister has a problem telling the truth and I haven't had enough contact with her to see it in a while.  I guess it hasn't changed and I am pretty sure it won't ever; she is 63.  Still digesting this info and not sure how to handle it.  For now, I am really disapointed.  I sure hope her kids never see it.

Anyway, have a great day guys.  Gonna call our agent and find out what it means that our paperwork is in S. Carolina at attorneys.  That is a step no one has had to do because of buying in Fla.  Not sure what that adds to my wait.  We'll see.  Shoot, if an attorney is involved, I may not have my points by Labor Day!!

Hey, 10,000, congrats on the weight loss!  That is terrific.  Any secrets you would care to share?


----------



## dvcnewgirl

VMan Happy Birthday!  Its a cold and rainy day here.. Ugh I do not want to get dressed. A fun day of grocery shopping, cooking and cleaning and changing diapers awaits!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> Always good to have a "charge" in the support group! Good to have you here!
> 
> I made airline ressies...now I really need my points.




What airline are flying? 

I am still not in the system. That lady at Disney told me that some Time Share stores are slower then others but would not tell which is which but when I said TTS - she told me up to 14 days. She was nice about it - but she said 2 weeks.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Happy Birthday, Andy!  I am not sure if you saw my post of the other rofr thread, but I told you that I had been crossing my fingers for you when I saw you submitted a contract for rofr.  You were so helpful to me back in 2004 when I was planning my Disney cruise. I love OKW, too- great choice for a home resort.
----
Here are the details of my contract- I am gambling on this one.  I haven't seen one pass this low with the seller paying closing.

HHI - JUN - 100 pts. - 0 current points -100 '08 coming Jun. 1st-
$67 per point, seller pays all closing, legal, admin fees- buyer pays MFs.

We just had our 1st trip to HHI and LOVED it. We also own at SSR but we are definately a bit short on points.
----
Now, on the weight loss- I used the Weight Wathchers flex plan- but I didn't join - I just learned the plan and did it.  It took over a year to lose all the weight.  So my big tip is to not give up- even though I went months without a loss- I stuck to my plan- eventually the pounds came off. I use the WISH board here on the DIS as my support group.
----
Have a good day, all!


----------



## Verandah Man

Thanks guys!!! I had a very quiet and relaxing birthday yesterday, today it's back to the grindstone and making a living.........


----------



## icouldlivethere

Happy belated birthday V Man!!  Glad to hear it was a good one! 

Can't wait until 9 am to check and see if I am in the system yet.  Do they give you the code you need to get on the website at the same time they give you your member number??


----------



## minniekissedme

icouldlivethere said:


> Do they give you the code you need to get on the website at the same time they give you your member number??



Correct. Are you currently a subscriber/member on the Disney website? If so, that info will remain the same on the DVC site and that will also serve as your DVC login/password. You will just skip that step on the DVC part. If not, you will obviously do that as well. 

When you get your member ID you will also get a club ID and the one time PIN number to establish the website. Then away you go. A spouse will get separate info for the same thing. The club ID is ex., 123456-1, 123456-2.


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> What airline are flying?



Forgot the multi-quote...I'm getting so good at that, too.  

Made ressies on Southwest...they are having a 10% off sale ending today...r/t for $174 total. Even better, I bought SW gift cards at my grocery store. They give $.10/gallon discount when you spend $50. Got me $1.70 discount on my next gas purchase, too!  

Lv PIT 8/23 early AM. Lv WDW 8/27 late PM. First day of school 8/28 early AM. First trip home, priceless!  All I need are my points to make my SSR ressie!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> Forgot the multi-quote...I'm getting so good at that, too.
> 
> Made ressies on Southwest...they are having a 10% off sale ending today...r/t for $174 total. Even better, I bought SW gift cards at my grocery store. They give $.10/gallon discount when you spend $50. Got me $1.70 discount on my next gas purchase, too!
> 
> Lv PIT 8/23 early AM. Lv WDW 8/27 late PM. First day of school 8/28 early AM. First trip home, priceless!  All I need are my points to make my SSR ressie!



Oh bummer - they don't fly out of Syracuse but that is great that you got a good deal. Is this for the trip that you need the points for? 

I will call at lunch time to see if I am in yet. I am a disney online member so it sounds like my set up should be easy for DVC online. That is cool!!! I want to book so bad!


----------



## GoofyDad13

minniekissedme said:


> Forgot the multi-quote...I'm getting so good at that, too.
> 
> Made ressies on Southwest...they are having a 10% off sale ending today...r/t for $174 total. :



Got to love the multi-quote, good thing our rate of success with ROFR is not in line with correct multi-quote use.

Interesting, I got a ding for 15% off ending today.  From Chicago would be about $225 r/t.  Have not seen a good ding fare from Chicago in over a year.  Used to get dings for $100 or less r/t, now $180 or more.

Happy belated birthday V-Man.

Good luck to all, especially those waiting to get in the system.  The sooner you are in the system, the better.  Don't want anyone in the way when I close.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Maybe someone here knows this - 

If I stay at OKW - can you only use the pools at OKW or can you swim anywhere? I have heard some of the pools are amazing so I was just wondering. 

I am glad I picked OKW as a home resort and welcome to the OKW - I can't remember your log in but I recall reading someone just put an offer on points there


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Is this for the trip that you need the points for?



Correct...the good thing with SW is you can change any flight any time for a year if something happens...hate to be out the $$$ but...



GoofyDad13 said:


> Got to love the multi-quote, good thing our rate of success with ROFR is not in line with correct multi-quote use.



speaking of which....



GoofyDad13 said:


> Interesting, I got a ding for 15% off ending today.  From Chicago would be about $225 r/t.  Have not seen a good ding fare from Chicago in over a year.  Used to get dings for $100 or less r/t, now $180 or more..



SW recently went to $85 for most o/w low fares...saw this and took it. I can always change it if they come up with something better



GoofyDad13 said:


> Good luck to all, especially those waiting to get in the system.  The sooner you are in the system, the better.  Don't want anyone in the way when I close.



   oh I hope I'm not in your way...speaking of which, it's probably time to check again!  



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Maybe someone here knows this -
> 
> If I stay at OKW - can you only use the pools at OKW or can you swim anywhere? I have heard some of the pools are amazing so I was just wondering.
> 
> I am glad I picked OKW as a home resort and welcome to the OKW - I can't remember your log in but I recall reading someone just put an offer on points there



I don't know exact rules but you can pool hop. There are blackout dates...I'd search for a pool hop thread and you'll get the answer...if I find one I'll PM you.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning everyone!!  We had a busy weekend!  DH was away for work so it was just me flying solo with the kids.  

Happy Belated Birthday Andy!



minniekissedme said:


> Lv PIT 8/23 early AM. Lv WDW 8/27 late PM. First day of school 8/28 early AM. First trip home, priceless!  All I need are my points to make my SSR ressie!



We're going to be there at the same time!  We'll be there 8/18-26.


----------



## minniekissedme

disneymotherof3 said:


> We're going to be there at the same time!  We'll be there 8/18-26.



There you have it...any other takers!?!?!? Just had my first experience with the website being down...I just want my points...


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I want to get into the system. Hey - can you see availability online or do you have to call for that? 

I am sure hoping I can log in today. 

Anyone going the first few weeks in December? I am going to shoot for the first week in December - I want to see the Christmas lights.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I want to get into the system. Hey - can you see availability online or do you have to call for that?
> 
> I am sure hoping I can log in today.
> 
> Anyone going the first few weeks in December? I am going to shoot for the first week in December - I want to see the Christmas lights.



You have to call to check that.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Goodmorning All......... 
Burrr its cold....we have gone from 78 degrees to the 50's yikes! Crazy weather....it will be 80's by Friday...Before any of you East coasters laugh...remember I live in CA... I don't do cold weather 

It has been 13 days for the Estoppel and still no word....

Happy Birthday VMan....... 

Ok I have a question of the day... What ride at DW do you think needs the biggest makeover?? 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Goodmorning All.........
> Burrr its cold....we have gone from 78 degrees to the 50's yikes! Crazy weather....it will be 80's by Friday...Before any of you East coasters laugh...remember I live in CA... I don't do cold weather
> 
> It has been 13 days for the Estoppel and still no word....
> 
> Happy Birthday VMan.......
> 
> Ok I have a question of the day... What ride at DW do you think needs the biggest makeover??
> 
> Have a great day!!



Okay Amy - are you in San Francisco - I only ask because my boss is there and just emailed us that it is Brrr..... we are mid 70's here in the north East today. YEAH!!!

Okay - I have not been in the haunted mansion in years and I know they just redid that - would that scare a toddler - i just can't remember - last time I went in 2005 it was closed.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Ok guys.....I need your help.  This has absolutely nothing to do with ROFR.  I'm due to renew my tags on my vehicle and since we've recently found out that we're going to be staying here in Va. Beach, we've decided to get personalized tags.  So here's where I need your opinions.  We've narrowed it down to 2 choices.  What do you think?  Are there any others that you can come up with?

DZNY FAM 
or
DVC FMLY 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> Ok guys.....I need your help.  This has absolutely nothing to do with ROFR.  I'm due to renew my tags on my vehicle and since we've recently found out that we're going to be staying here in Va. Beach, we've decided to get personalized tags.  So here's where I need your opinions.  We've narrowed it down to 2 choices.  What do you think?  Are there any others that you can come up with?
> 
> DZNY FAM
> or
> DVC FMLY
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



I like DZNY FAM  - everyone would know what that is when they read it


----------



## disneymotherof3

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay - I have not been in the haunted mansion in years and I know they just redid that - would that scare a toddler - i just can't remember - last time I went in 2005 it was closed.



We were there in Nov. and I don't think that it would scare a toddler.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> We were there in Nov. and I don't think that it would scare a toddler.



That is the one thing that we all want to do  I can't wait to book my first trip home. 

Okay - working on this signature thing. I hope it works this time.


----------



## disneymotherof3

It worked!!    I see our home!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> It worked!!    I see our home!!!



YEAH!!! I have been trying  

I just called - I am still not in the system   I am going to go bonkers until this waiting stops


----------



## disneymotherof3

Remind me.....when did you close?


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I want to get into the system. Hey - can you see availability online or do you have to call for that?
> 
> I am sure hoping I can log in today.
> 
> Anyone going the first few weeks in December? I am going to shoot for the first week in December - I want to see the Christmas lights.



I'm in the same boat.  I want my member number so I can log in and watch for my points to come.

We want to go in early December and see the Christmas lights also.  I've never been when the Christmas lights are up and think that would make a wonderful first trip home.  If you get in the system before me let me know what availability they have.  

I've heard that all the studios are gone at my home resort.  I think I will try and get on a waiting list for my home resort and then call at 7 months and see if there are any studios available anywhere.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> Remind me.....when did you close?



Last Wednesday I got word that we closed - I know I am just enxious


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I want my member number so I can log in and watch for my points to come.
> 
> We want to go in early December and see the Christmas lights also.  I've never been when the Christmas lights are up and think that would make a wonderful first trip home.  If you get in the system before me let me know what availability they have.
> 
> I've heard that all the studios are gone at my home resort.  I think I will try and get on a waiting list for my home resort and then call at 7 months and see if there are any studios available anywhere.



And would you do the same for me. I want to go any of the first three weeks in December - I am hoping I close this week before the 7 month window opens up. We want at least 2 bedrooms for our first trip home but would prefer a GV      I sure hope there are still some available for one of those weeks!

That would be cool if we went the same week. Maybe we would see each other.


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I just called - I am still not in the system   I am going to go bonkers until this waiting stops



website is still down... 
website is still down... 
website is still down...


----------



## disneymotherof3

minniekissedme said:


> website is still down...
> website is still down...
> website is still down...



It's working now.


----------



## minniekissedme

still no luck...oh well...I'll shoot for tomorrow.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay Amy - are you in San Francisco - I only ask because my boss is there and just emailed us that it is Brrr..... we are mid 70's here in the north East today. YEAH!!!



We live in Northern CA... 3 hours North of S.F. in a town called Redding. We are known for mild winters and hot summers (but no humidity!) so we can go 114 degrees a few days in August.  Which does not seem as hot as 85 degrees with humidity like when we lived in W.V. or TN.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> We live in Northern CA... 3 hours North of S.F. in a town called Redding. We are known for mild winters and hot summers (but no humidity!) so we can go 114 degrees a few days in August.  Which does not seem as hot as 85 degrees with humidity like when we lived in W.V. or TN.



My DH grew up in Northern CA.  He lived in Sebastopol.  His dad still lives there and his mom lives in Petaluma.


----------



## Laxmom

Hey all!  What a day.  I'm glad it is almost over.  I hate mondays!

Called our agent and evidently it sounds as if Disney has sent our paperwork to an attorney in S. Carolina.  He called her for information on our contract. He is part of a new firm that Disney is using.  I'm sure that is because the law stating you must use an attorney is relatively new.  I have a name and a phone number but still have no idea where this falls in the process.  My guess is my steps are still the same as the rest of you but when it comes to closing, he prepares the paperwork.  We'll see.

Need to head to the grocery later.  Mother Hubbard has nothing on me!  I'll be in and out tonite - have a good one just in case.  Oh and did I tell you I hate mondays!


----------



## bookwormde

Well I checked my email at 6:00 tonight and had an email from Carrie at a timeshare broker. With it coming back this quickly I was thinking it was bad news (7 working days)
To my surprise Disney waived on my contract. YEA!!!

Everyone below me on the list it is time to call your broker lets have lots of good news tomorrow.

I guess I start the wait for the estoppel paperwork so they can complete my settlement documents.

Time to go post the results on the “passed ROFR” info thread

This is great it puts me on schedule to be settled and have my points by 6/1

bookwormde


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats to VerandahMan and Bookwormde!     

*As of 4/21/08, those waiting to close:*
snowbunny

Tammymacb

Beavertails Queen

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Monami7

Grandbuddy

Cherta

karebear06

cybertea201

Laxmom

VerandahMan

Bookwormde

ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Well, it's day 11 and "Magic Monday" wasn't very magical for us - no word on ROFR.  Perhaps "Teriffic Tuesday" will be THE day!


----------



## minniekissedme

bookwormde said:


> Well I checked my email at 6:00 tonight and had an email from Carrie at a timeshare broker. With it coming back this quickly I was thinking it was bad news (7 working days)
> To my surprise Disney waived on my contract. YEA!!!



  congratulations!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations bookwormde!!    You've graduated off of the dreaded waiting for ROFR list!!

*Updated list 4/21/08: *

TenThousandVolts

millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

liam1957

mmcguire

Tammymacb (3)

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom




*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> What airline are flying?
> 
> I am still not in the system. That lady at Disney told me that some Time Share stores are slower then others but would not tell which is which but when I said TTS - she told me up to 14 days. She was nice about it - but she said 2 weeks.



I got told the same thing as you did.  I wonder if we talked to the same lady.  I got a real nice lady who put me on hold while she talked to the person who puts people in the system.  After she checked for my name and didn't find it she asked me where I purchased my contract and I told her TTS and she said they are very slow and sometimes take up to 2 weeks.

She put me on hold and then came back and asked me for the names of the sellers and I gave them to her.  She put me back on hold and then asked me how many points were on the contract I purchased and  I told her 100.  She put me back on hold and when she came back she said the person who inputs the names looked through all of her paperwork that she had from TTS and couldn't find mine anywhere.  This was not very encouraging.

We closed on April 15th and weren't even told until April 18th.  Who knows if and when they sent our paperwork over.



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> And would you do the same for me. I want to go any of the first three weeks in December - I am hoping I close this week before the 7 month window opens up. We want at least 2 bedrooms for our first trip home but would prefer a GV      I sure hope there are still some available for one of those weeks!
> 
> That would be cool if we went the same week. Maybe we would see each other.



Of course!  If I get in the system before you I'll see what I can find out.  That would be cool if we went the same week!


----------



## Laxmom

Hey, M-i-c-k-e-y, you are in the zone now!  For us it was 8 business days and 12 calendar days.  I think tomorrow will be your lucky day!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Hey, M-i-c-k-e-y, you are in the zone now!  For us it was 8 business days and 12 calendar days.  I think tomorrow will be your lucky day!!



Just patiently waiting to be estoppified, or whatever has to be done before they tell me to send them the rest of the money, so we can close. 

Hope everybody's doing well. Not much time to review the threads or post. I brought Jack home to Nashville, yesterday, and am at the home of my older son for a couple of days, with the other 3 grandchildren. No rest and very little down time, but life is sweet, and God is very good! 

May be a little late, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY, VERANDY!


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Laxmom said:


> Hey, M-i-c-k-e-y, you are in the zone now!  For us it was 8 business days and 12 calendar days.  I think tomorrow will be your lucky day!!



Thanks Laxmom - here's hoping!  We'll be OK with waiting to close, but this first wait is a tough one!


----------



## Laxmom

Good morning all!!  One more day until a 4 day weekend!  Whoo Hooo!!!  Man I don't want to go to work!

Laxlad has a game tonite which I can't get to.  It is too far away and starts before I get off work.  Laxdad is going and will have to cheer loud for the whole family.

This week is finals.  YUCK!  The 4 day weekend couldn't come at a better time!

Good luck to everyone waiting for news!  Today is going to be your lucky day!  I can feel it!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> I got told the same thing as you did.  I wonder if we talked to the same lady.  I got a real nice lady who put me on hold while she talked to the person who puts people in the system.  After she checked for my name and didn't find it she asked me where I purchased my contract and I told her TTS and she said they are very slow and sometimes take up to 2 weeks.
> 
> She put me on hold and then came back and asked me for the names of the sellers and I gave them to her.  She put me back on hold and then asked me how many points were on the contract I purchased and  I told her 100.  She put me back on hold and when she came back she said the person who inputs the names looked through all of her paperwork that she had from TTS and couldn't find mine anywhere.  This was not very encouraging.
> 
> We closed on April 15th and weren't even told until April 18th.  Who knows if and when they sent our paperwork over.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!  If I get in the system before you I'll see what I can find out.  That would be cool if we went the same week!



It does sound like we talked to the same person. She told me at least two weeks from TTS - I am hoping for sooner because that first week in May in 7 months for others to book at OKW. 

I had contacted Nancy for an update, that is the only way I found out. She told me my broker was out of town until Friday - so at noon on Friday I emailed TTS for an update and about 2 hours later got an email congratulating me. They may not have emailed me on Friday if I had not contacted them - and that was 48 hours after I already knew. I closed on Wed. 

That Disney lady did say some are a lot slower then other and would not say which was which, but would say TTS is generally two weeks and that was not encouraging at all. 

Are you calling daily?


----------



## minniekissedme

If any of you are interested, the Disney CMO is being crowned this AM at 8AM. It's supposed to be on www.dreamcmo.com live. Justin is a Pittsburgh area resident!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> It does sound like we talked to the same person. She told me at least two weeks from TTS - I am hoping for sooner because that first week in May in 7 months for others to book at OKW.
> 
> I had contacted Nancy for an update, that is the only way I found out. She told me my broker was out of town until Friday - so at noon on Friday I emailed TTS for an update and about 2 hours later got an email congratulating me. They may not have emailed me on Friday if I had not contacted them - and that was 48 hours after I already knew. I closed on Wed.
> 
> That Disney lady did say some are a lot slower then other and would not say which was which, but would say TTS is generally two weeks and that was not encouraging at all.
> 
> Are you calling daily?



We closed last Tuesday and got an email on Friday from our broker.  I wonder if we have the same broker.  I have a funny feeling that even though we closed on Tuesday our paperwork wasn't sent to Disney until Friday. 

The lady I talked to at MS said that TTS can be very slow and that it wasn't unusual for it to take 2 weeks.  When you figure they tell you it can take up to 10 days once Disney has your paperwork and if my broker waited several days to get my paperwork out that would bring it up to 2 weeks.

I do call every day just in case.  I'm finding this to be even more frustrating than waiting for ROFR or waiting to close.  I really wanted to get on a waiting list at my home resort for early December before the 7 month window opens up.  If if it takes them 2 weeks just to get my name in the system and then several more days to get my points it's going to be cutting things close.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Hello all,  I haven't posted in a while.  Been extremely busy lately.  We did get our paperwork from the title company..so now we send in the remaining funds.   Hopefully we will get this closed so we can use the points that will expire May 31st.   I just really want to make our first reservation.  And Amy..we were in Lake County in Northern California last October.  We were there for the harvesting of the grapes.  One of the most beautiful parts of the country I have seen.  How lucky you are to live there.  Have a great day all!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations fourkidsphoto!!  It won't be long now!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> We closed last Tuesday and got an email on Friday from our broker.  I wonder if we have the same broker.  I have a funny feeling that even though we closed on Tuesday our paperwork wasn't sent to Disney until Friday.
> 
> The lady I talked to at MS said that TTS can be very slow and that it wasn't unusual for it to take 2 weeks.  When you figure they tell you it can take up to 10 days once Disney has your paperwork and if my broker waited several days to get my paperwork out that would bring it up to 2 weeks.
> 
> I do call every day just in case.  I'm finding this to be even more frustrating than waiting for ROFR or waiting to close.  I really wanted to get on a waiting list at my home resort for early December before the 7 month window opens up.  If if it takes them 2 weeks just to get my name in the system and then several more days to get my points it's going to be cutting things close.




It is very frustrating. I guess I have the attitude of, we closed, we should be there. But probably just as frustrating to be there and not see your points yet - I hope that doesn't happen too. I call everyday around noon time to see. I don't even know if they have anything available yet


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

You all, I'm so sorry about the show closings.  I know how frustrating it is and when your hands are tied....I didn't ever think my estoppel paperwork would come.  I think I still hold the record ( of the group ) for deposit to closing..  It sucked.   

Well, here I go again.  I got an email yesterday that my second BWV contract has passed ROFR.  Admittedly, I'm in a much better place to wait this time.  I have all the ressies I need until the girls trip this fall and that one's pretty off the cuff.  We haven't even picked dates yet.  

Well, the 12 day marathon is finally over.     I've got to say, I must be getting older because I'm exausted.  All I want to do today is rest...but at least it's finished.

Hope you hear something soon about your contracts- I know my friend Kathy ( not on this thread ) who found out she closed last week isn't in the system yet either, and she's trying to waitlist Memorial Week    so she's in a tough spot right now.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations Tammy!!!   I will remove you from the dreadful waiting to pass ROFR list.  I hope the waiting to close estoppel process goes quicker for you this time around.   Is it just as much fun the second time around??!!

*Updated list 4/22/08: *

TenThousandVolts

millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

liam1957

mmcguire

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> It is very frustrating. I guess I have the attitude of, we closed, we should be there. But probably just as frustrating to be there and not see your points yet - I hope that doesn't happen too. I call everyday around noon time to see. I don't even know if they have anything available yet



I agree!!  Unfortunately, it's pretty much guaranteed that when you get in the system your points will not be there yet.  As I understand it entering your name in the system and adding your points to your contract are done by 2 different people.  So even after we get our member number we will still have to wait for our points but at least we will be able to get on the member website.

Even though I closed a day before you I have a feeling both of our contracts went to Disney on Friday meaning we'll probably both show up in the system around the same time.  Please post after you call MS at noon and let me know if you are in yet.  I will call later this afternoon and post here if I am in yet.

I don't know if there is anything available yet for my dates either.  I did see on another thread that all of the studios are completely booked for BWV for early December so I am assuming I will have to waitlist.  I would just like to get on the waitlist before the 7 month window opens up.

I did see on that same thread that there was still availability at both OKW and SSR but I don't know what type of rooms are available.  I'll probably try and see if I can book something at the 7 month window while waiting to see if the waitlist comes through.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Congrats Tammy and everone else who got good news!  What is the over-under on Tammy's estopple?  I need to go to Vagas for work in a couple of days and am looking for a way to cover next years maint. fees.

I can understand peoples frustration with getting in the system.  As soon as we have points I am going to be looking for a studio late December at BWV, and as others have said, would like to get in (probably not) or at least on the wait list before others can at the 7 month mark.  I really want our first trip home to be to our home resort.

Good luck to all, and HAPPY 10th BIRTHDAY ANIMAL KINGDOM.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> I agree!!  Unfortunately, it's pretty much guaranteed that when you get in the system your points will not be there yet.  As I understand it entering your name in the system and adding your points to your contract are done by 2 different people.  So even after we get our member number we will still have to wait for our points but at least we will be able to get on the member website.
> 
> Even though I closed a day before you I have a feeling both of our contracts went to Disney on Friday meaning we'll probably both show up in the system around the same time.  Please post after you call MS at noon and let me know if you are in yet.  I will call later this afternoon and post here if I am in yet.
> 
> I don't know if there is anything available yet for my dates either.  I did see on another thread that all of the studios are completely booked for BWV for early December so I am assuming I will have to waitlist.  I would just like to get on the waitlist before the 7 month window opens up.
> 
> I did see on that same thread that there was still availability at both OKW and SSR but I don't know what type of rooms are available.  I'll probably try and see if I can book something at the 7 month window while waiting to see if the waitlist comes through.



That sounds like a plan. That way we will cover two times of day and if one of us shows up, assuming we are in the same group, maybe the other will get lucky too. I am looking for either a 2 BDRM or GV at Old Key West for either Nov 16th to the 21st but preferably from November 30 to December 5th. If you see a thread that talks about that let me know.  



GoofyDad13 said:


> Congrats Tammy and everone else who got good news!  What is the over-under on Tammy's estopple?  I need to go to Vagas for work in a couple of days and am looking for a way to cover next years maint. fees.
> 
> I can understand peoples frustration with getting in the system.  As soon as we have points I am going to be looking for a studio late December at BWV, and as others have said, would like to get in (probably not) or at least on the wait list before others can at the 7 month mark.  I really want our first trip home to be to our home resort.
> 
> Good luck to all, and HAPPY 10th BIRTHDAY ANIMAL KINGDOM.



I am like you, I want to "Go Home" for my first trip to Disney as a DVC member. I am so anxious to book that I think I will be grey by the time I can. Who would have thought this would be so stressful, more stressful then closing on a house


----------



## TenThousandVolts

How do you know when your contract has been submitted for rofr- does your sales agent tell you?  

Mine probably isn't even in Disney's hands yet.  Our offer was accepted Thursday and we faxed the signed contract back Saturday.  I thought I would just fax it back and then wait a few weeks to hear something and not worry about it in between.  But now I can't get it off my mind.


----------



## tammymacb

If you bought through TTS, you will receive a mass generated email letting you know that your contract was submitted "today".  

That's all I can say for sure, because TTS had the contracts I wanted.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

That is how I was notifed too - through TTS with mass email. They do the same with notification on passing ROFR. 

I called Disney - still not in. I called TTS for details and he said the closing company sends in the paper work and then it is a two step process for Disney - first my name will appear and then a few days later my points will appear. It is two different areas that do this. More waiting - I sure hope I can book by the end of this week but it doesn't look promising for me


----------



## mmcguire

I just got an email this morning that our sellers have gotten all their paperwork in and we are now *officially* waiting on ROFR.  Jaki said she would let us know in about 2 weeks.


----------



## tammymacb

That stinks!

MY GF wants to go May 25th- 29th and she isn't in yet either.  She's not even going to be able to wait list at this point.  She may have to call day by day.  I know she's really stressed out about it and I've told her next year will be better as she'll have her points and be able to plan.  But, I hate that her first "hoped for"vacation with DVC is so messed up..


----------



## tammymacb

I hope Ed is having prettier weather in Orlando than we're having in Charleston right now.  It's cloudy and chilly again...this has been a wierd spring.   

A little birdie has told me that a certain DVCnewgirl ( aka Kristen ) is currently trolling for an add on.  Can't wait to see what she decides on.. 

I'm having a suddon urge to book AKL concierge and do the Sunset Safari.  Unfortunately, I think the only way to get it would be to own ALK, ( which I don't ) and I am NOT doing an add on right now..


----------



## icouldlivethere

mmcguire said:


> I just got an email this morning that our sellers have gotten all their paperwork in and we are now *officially* waiting on ROFR.  Jaki said she would let us know in about 2 weeks.



Congratulations mmcguire!!   I have added you to the dreaded waiting for ROFR list.  May your stay be short and may you quickly pass on to the equally dreadful waiting to close list! 

*Updated list 4/22/08: *

mmcguire

TenThousandVolts

millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

liam1957

mmcguire

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I called Disney - still not in. I called TTS for details and he said the closing company sends in the paper work and then it is a two step process for Disney - first my name will appear and then a few days later my points will appear. It is two different areas that do this. More waiting - I sure hope I can book by the end of this week but it doesn't look promising for me



Drat!! I'll call in a couple of hours and see if I'm in yet and let you know what I find out.  Last time I called I got this really nice gal so I thought I would take a chance and ask her if she could check availability for me and she said sorry not without a member ID.  Can't blame a girl for trying.  



tammymacb said:


> I hope Ed is having prettier weather in Orlando than we're having in Charleston right now.  It's cloudy and chilly again...this has been a wierd spring.
> 
> A little birdie has told me that a certain DVCnewgirl ( aka Kristen ) is currently trolling for an add on.  Can't wait to see what she decides on..
> 
> I'm having a suddon urge to book AKL concierge and do the Sunset Safari.  Unfortunately, I think the only way to get it would be to own ALK, ( which I don't ) and I am NOT doing an add on right now..



Oh man!!  I think you really need to take something for that bad case of addonitis you have.  You've already added on during one attack and I can sense another attack coming on!


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/22*

dizney4us

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678

GoofyDad13

*fourkidsphoto*     


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo


----------



## minniekissedme

ok...someone has permission to smack me...I told the recouping DW that I wouldn't call to inquire about my points. Fortunately she doesn't know but I called!  I can't help it..._I just want my points..._I really don't think it's asking for a whole lot. CMO Justin...if you're ears start burning, can you hook me up!  

On the good side, they have 2BR's available at SSR!!! I think we've convinced DM&D to tag along!!!


----------



## tammymacb

My GF Kathy called today and got her member ID.  She also found out she closed on Wednesday.  No points in the system yet, but an ID.  

However, they wouldn't give her the pin # to get to DVCmember site.  Said that until she gets her points in, she can't register?   

I know that using the site is HOW I found out when my points came in.


----------



## minniekissedme

funny how life just isn't consistent! They couldn't have been any more nice when I called last week.


----------



## Laxmom

Hi guys.  Home early today.  Really bad day!  I may be quitting my job tomorrow.  Long story and right now I am too angry to talk about it.

Anyway, congrats Tammy!!  Great news mmcguire!!

For us, we used GMAC, we called to see if the sellers paperwork had been returned and found out it hadn't.  They did get it in later that day and agent told us via phone that our paperwork would be going to Disney on a specific date.  I have to say that they have been bashed a lot on this board but I have had a great experience so far.  They have called us at every milestone.  They were the ones that had the contract that we wanted - another reseller just brushed me off.  I think I was looking for too small of a contract for them to be bothered with.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> Drat!! I'll call in a couple of hours and see if I'm in yet and let you know what I find out.  Last time I called I got this really nice gal so I thought I would take a chance and ask her if she could check availability for me and she said sorry not without a member ID.  Can't blame a girl for trying.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man!!  I think you really need to take something for that bad case of addonitis you have.  You've already added on during one attack and I can sense another attack coming on!



WE ARE IN!!!! YEAH   I called at noon - not in - just now for the heck of it, and I am impatient  and we are there. Pointless now - but we are there - wait, I can ask about availability now can't I   Maybe I need to call back.


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> My GF Kathy called today and got her member ID.  She also found out she closed on Wednesday.  No points in the system yet, but an ID.
> 
> However, they wouldn't give her the pin # to get to DVCmember site.  Said that until she gets her points in, she can't register?
> 
> I know that using the site is HOW I found out when my points came in.



Which company did your GF use?  I closed last week Tuesday and I just called and we are still not in the system yet.  I think your GF needs to call back and hopefully get another person to help her get logged in.



Laxmom said:


> Hi guys.  Home early today.  Really bad day!  I may be quitting my job tomorrow.  Long story and right now I am too angry to talk about it.
> 
> Anyway, congrats Tammy!!  Great news mmcguire!!
> 
> For us, we used GMAC, we called to see if the sellers paperwork had been returned and found out it hadn't.  They did get it in later that day and agent told us via phone that our paperwork would be going to Disney on a specific date.  I have to say that they have been bashed a lot on this board but I have had a great experience so far.  They have called us at every milestone.  They were the ones that had the contract that we wanted - another reseller just brushed me off.  I think I was looking for too small of a contract for them to be bothered with.



Sorry to hear you had such a bad day.

Right now I don't know if I would use TTS again.  There communication is terrible as far as I'm concerned.  It would be nice to get a call at every milestone.  So far I haven't gotten one single call from them.  I've been pretty patient and haven't called them at all about anything and have only sent a couple of emails all the way through the process.  But we sent our money order the end of March and here we are three and a half weeks later and I can't get my member ID and MS is telling me its because the company we used is slow in processing their paperwork.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> WE ARE IN!!!! YEAH   I called at noon - not in - just now for the heck of it, and I am impatient  and we are there. Pointless now - but we are there - wait, I can ask about availability now can't I   Maybe I need to call back.



Are you kidding me??  Don't get me wrong I'm very happy for you but we closed the day before you did and when I just called 5 minutes ago we still weren't in.  ARGGGH!!

Did they give you the numbers you need to get on the website?

Congratulations!!!  I sure hope I'm next.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Hi guys.  Home early today.  Really bad day!  I may be quitting my job tomorrow.  Long story and right now I am too angry to talk about it.


----------



## amandamc8

We had our 'contract submitted today' notification from TTS on April 15th - desperately trying not to obsess about it all day every day...


----------



## dizney4us

minniekissedme said:


> Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/22*
> 
> dizney4us
> 
> kmhollis28
> 
> gingermouse17
> 
> Rambler5678
> 
> GoofyDad13
> 
> *fourkidsphoto*
> 
> 
> The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it".
> 
> disneymotherof3
> 
> tink6137130
> 
> Tammymacb
> 
> minniekissedme
> 
> HolidayRoad
> 
> Tigger & Eeyore
> 
> icouldlivethere
> 
> chickkypoo




Dizney4us closed last week according to time share store


----------



## Laxmom

amandamc8 said:


> We had our 'contract submitted today' notification from TTS on April 15th - desperately trying not to obsess about it all day every day...



Oh go ahead!!!  You would be a minority on this thread if you didn't!!  But you must share the details so we can obsess with you!



dizney4us said:


> Dizney4us closed last week according to time share store



Congrats!!!!!  Wooo hoooo!



icouldlivethere said:


> Right now I don't know if I would use TTS again.  There communication is terrible as far as I'm concerned.  It would be nice to get a call at every milestone.  So far I haven't gotten one single call from them.  I've been pretty patient and haven't called them at all about anything and have only sent a couple of emails all the way through the process.  But we sent our money order the end of March and here we are three and a half weeks later and I can't get my member ID and MS is telling me its because the company we used is slow in processing their paperwork.



That's who blew me off.



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> WE ARE IN!!!! YEAH   I called at noon - not in - just now for the heck of it, and I am impatient  and we are there. Pointless now - but we are there - wait, I can ask about availability now can't I   Maybe I need to call back.



Congrats to you too!!  A big Wooo Hoooo to you toooooo!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> Are you kidding me??  Don't get me wrong I'm very happy for you but we closed the day before you did and when I just called 5 minutes ago we still weren't in.  ARGGGH!!
> 
> Did they give you the numbers you need to get on the website?
> 
> Congratulations!!!  I sure hope I'm next.



I am on the phone with them now and it doesn't look like I can get in yet, but I got to check availability over the phone - All GV are gone - random days here and there - but there are 2 bedrooms so now i need my points


----------



## icouldlivethere

amandamc8 said:


> We had our 'contract submitted today' notification from TTS on April 15th - desperately trying not to obsess about it all day every day...



Congratulations and good luck!!  

Are you awaiting ROFR?  If so I will add you to the waiting for ROFR list.

Resist the temptation to obsess because there will be lots of opportunities to obsess along the way.  I resisted until the very end but now that I've closed and I'm waiting to get into the system I can't think of anything else.  I've turned into this crazy obsessed person I don't even recognize.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Hi guys.  Home early today.  Really bad day!  I may be quitting my job tomorrow.  Long story and right now I am too angry to talk about it.
> 
> Anyway, congrats Tammy!!  Great news mmcguire!!
> 
> For us, we used GMAC, we called to see if the sellers paperwork had been returned and found out it hadn't.  They did get it in later that day and agent told us via phone that our paperwork would be going to Disney on a specific date.  I have to say that they have been bashed a lot on this board but I have had a great experience so far.  They have called us at every milestone.  They were the ones that had the contract that we wanted - another reseller just brushed me off.  I think I was looking for too small of a contract for them to be bothered with.




I called GMAC today to ask about a contract. Nobody ever called me back.  I think it is a sign. I do not need more points! Right..


----------



## amandamc8

Thanks! waiting to pass ROFR for 150 points at SSR and the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

They just told me that until the points are moved over then we can't get online, that the id and code come when they key the points??? I am confused because I know a few of us have gotten online before that point, how can that be -    I am just glad to have step one in the system.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Good luck amandamc8!! 

May you quickly pass through ROFR, zoom through the estoppel process, may your closing be quick and painless and may you show up in the system with all of your points within days of closing and may you be immediately notified of your progress every step of the way!!  

Do you think I'm asking for too much? 

*The Dreaded ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/22/08: *

amandamc8

TenThousandVolts

millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

liam1957

mmcguire

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> They just told me that until the points are moved over then we can't get online, that the id and code come when they key the points??? I am confused because I know a few of us have gotten online before that point, how can that be -    I am just glad to have step one in the system.



That's interesting.  I wonder why others have gotten on?   At least you have one foot in the door and you know there are still some 2 bedrooms available.  Congrats again!


----------



## amandamc8

icouldlivethere said:


> Good luck amandamc8!!
> 
> May you quickly pass through ROFR, zoom through the estoppel process, may your closing be quick and painless and may you show up in the system with all of your points within days of closing and may you be immediately notified of your progress every step of the way!!
> 
> Do you think I'm asking for too much?



Maybe... but if we all close our eyes and wish really hard... Thanks for your 'good luck' wishes!


----------



## liam1957

just got email got  beach club for 88 per point


----------



## mmcguire

Laxmom said:


> Hi guys.  Home early today.  Really bad day!  I may be quitting my job tomorrow.  Long story and right now I am too angry to talk about it.
> 
> Anyway, congrats Tammy!!  Great news mmcguire!!
> 
> For us, we used GMAC, we called to see if the sellers paperwork had been returned and found out it hadn't.  They did get it in later that day and agent told us via phone that our paperwork would be going to Disney on a specific date.  I have to say that they have been bashed a lot on this board but I have had a great experience so far.  They have called us at every milestone.  They were the ones that had the contract that we wanted - another reseller just brushed me off.  I think I was looking for too small of a contract for them to be bothered with.



I'm sorry to hear you had a really bad day.  I hope things will look up tomorrow for you!


----------



## GoofyDad13

dvcnewgirl said:


> I called GMAC today to ask about a contract. Nobody ever called me back.  I think it is a sign. I do not need more points! Right..



 I did not know it was possible to not need more points.  I hope they call you back though, it must have been a good contract.



liam1957 said:


> just got email got  beach club for 88 per point



Has this gone throgh ROFR, or is it accepted by the seller and needs to be submitted to Disney?  What are the specifics (# of points, banked points? etc)?  Sounds like a great contract.

Congrats on getting in the system Tigger, and to any I have missed.  Good luck amandamc8

Laxmom, I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations liam1957!!!   It sounds like you got a really good deal on your contract!!  

I have removed you from the dreaded waiting for ROFR list! 

I hope you have a smooth and speedy trip through estoppel land, a timely closing and a quick entry into the system.  

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/22/08: *

amandamc8

TenThousandVolts

millerse36

Barb

M-I-C-K-E-Y

mmcguire

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> That's interesting.  I wonder why others have gotten on?   At least you have one foot in the door and you know there are still some 2 bedrooms available.  Congrats again!



It did not make any sense to me either - but I am glad to be in. I sure hope that you are in tomorrow. I went through TTS. If you need me to do anything for you - look into vacancies - let me know and I wll. Just PM and i will call them for you. 

Congrats on the new contracts and the passing ROFR - This is what seems like a forever wait, but will be so worth it.


----------



## colonialtinker

Hi all Very busy at work trying to catch up from not having any DSL or network for 7 days.  We have sent in our papers, wired the money and now we wait to close.  Still have heard anything one the second contract.  Estopple is taking along time on that one.  It will be 3 weeks Thursday.  
Laxmon - Sorry you had a bad day. 
I can tell its AI night, not much activity


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats to those passing ROFR!!  

Kristen, I can pm you with my agent's infor at GMAC if you like.  Let me know.

Tomorrow may not be any better.  I took the afternoon off from work because I would have said or done something I would regret if I didn't.  I called my boss and requested an 8 am meeting.  We'll see.

I'm going to hit it.  It has been a long day.  TTFN


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

I had thought that today might be "Teriffic Tuesday," but it turned into "Terrible Tuesday!"  We heard from TTS today and we did NOT pass ROFR.  

However, we took a look and found another SSR contract that seems to work, at $1/pt. higher than the one that was bought back, and as of tomorrow morning will be right back into the ROFR process once more.

Perhaps we should be moved to the bottom of the list again - but at least we're still making the attempt!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> It did not make any sense to me either - but I am glad to be in. I sure hope that you are in tomorrow. I went through TTS. If you need me to do anything for you - look into vacancies - let me know and I wll. Just PM and i will call them for you.



Thanks for the offer but I think I will just wait.  Even if there is something available now it doesn't mean it will still be available by the time I'm in and get my points.  I went through TTS also.  If I'm not in tomorrow I'll probably give them a call and make sure my paperwork got sent and their isn't a problem somewhere.  I hope you get your points soon.  If I were you I would try again to see if somebody will give you the code to get onto the website.


----------



## icouldlivethere

colonialtinker said:


> Hi all Very busy at work trying to catch up from not having any DSL or network for 7 days.  We have sent in our papers, wired the money and now we wait to close.  Still have heard anything one the second contract.  Estopple is taking along time on that one.  It will be 3 weeks Thursday.
> Laxmon - Sorry you had a bad day.
> I can tell its AI night, not much activity



Congratulations!!    I hope everything goes well with your closing and your other contract closes soon also!


----------



## icouldlivethere

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> I had thought that today might be "Teriffic Tuesday," but it turned into "Terrible Tuesday!"  We heard from TTS today and we did NOT pass ROFR.
> 
> However, we took a look and found another SSR contract that seems to work, at $1/pt. higher than the one that was bought back, and as of tomorrow morning will be right back into the ROFR process once more.
> 
> Perhaps we should be moved to the bottom of the list again - but at least we're still making the attempt!



I'm so sorry to hear that you did not pass ROFR.     I'm sure that must have been very disappointing.

I'm glad to hear that you got back up on the horse and found another contract.  Good for you!!  I sure hope you have better luck on this one!  

I sure hope I have been doing the ROFR list correctly in HR's absence.  I have been putting people on the top of the list.  I will move your name back to the top of the list with a 2 after it.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Good luck to you M-I-C-K-E-Y!!!   

I'm so sorry the first contract didn't work out for you. 

Here's to better luck with this one!  I hope that you pass through ROFR quickly and that you speed through the estoppel process and that you close quickly and find yourself in the system in no time.  

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/22/08: *

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt)    

amandamc8

TenThousandVolts

Barb

mmcguire

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

icouldlivethere said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you did not pass ROFR.     I'm sure that must have been very disappointing.



Thanks - it did, in fact, put a complete "damper" on the entire day.  However, tomorrow's another day and you're right, we're jumping back on the "horse" to try again.  

Keep your fingers crossed for us folks!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Congrats to those passing ROFR!!
> 
> Kristen, I can pm you with my agent's infor at GMAC if you like.  Let me know.
> 
> Tomorrow may not be any better.  I took the afternoon off from work because I would have said or done something I would regret if I didn't.  I called my boss and requested an 8 am meeting.  We'll see.
> 
> I'm going to hit it.  It has been a long day.  TTFN



If you have an e-mail that would be great. 



M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> I had thought that today might be "Teriffic Tuesday," but it turned into "Terrible Tuesday!"  We heard from TTS today and we did NOT pass ROFR.
> 
> However, we took a look and found another SSR contract that seems to work, at $1/pt. higher than the one that was bought back, and as of tomorrow morning will be right back into the ROFR process once more.
> 
> Perhaps we should be moved to the bottom of the list again - but at least we're still making the attempt!



That stinks!  Good luck on your next one.


----------



## Laxmom

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> Thanks - it did, in fact, put a complete "damper" on the entire day.  However, tomorrow's another day and you're right, we're jumping back on the "horse" to try again.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for us folks!



I have been there.  We first had a Marriott week ROFR'd on day 30 so I totally understand.  I am really glad you found a contract though.  We did the day after ours too!  I will cross my toes too!



dvcnewgirl said:


> If you have an e-mail that would be great.:





I will PM with her phone contact - I don't actually have an email other than the one on their website but she always responds.


----------



## minniekissedme

dang...you people kept busy tonite...I leave for a few hours and now it's too late for me to remember who did what! I need to start taking notes from now on...just in case I forget someone please forgive me...

Tammy...you rock. Not once, twice, but three times!!!    
Congrats Amanda, liam, mmcguire T&E  
As I type I'm singing, M-I-C-K-E-Y...bummer but way to keep riding the pony!
shouldawouldacoulda...I feel your pain...I just want my points. My 2BR is calling me.   

*Question of the day*...if you didn't know any better would you be able to tell who the sisters are on this thread. You both should start a new thread..._is your DVC reseller on your home/work/cell phone speed dial?! _

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail 

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678

GoofyDad13

*fourkidsphoto*  

*colonialtinker*  

The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it".  *Updated 4/22*


disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

*dizney4us*


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Laxmom said:


> I have been there.  We first had a Marriott week ROFR'd on day 30 so I totally understand.  I am really glad you found a contract though.  We did the day after ours too!  I will cross my toes too!
> 
> I will PM with her phone contact - I don't actually have an email other than the one on their website but she always responds.


LM do you like your Marriott week?? I have been looking a little into those too! I looked at the TUG website trying to get understanding....what are your thoughts...p.s. sorry you had such a bad day....if it makes you feel any better...all 4 of my kids have the stomach flu... I have not slept in 2 days. I'm just thankful it is all at one time and not spread out. Hang in there it will all work out! 
Does her name begin with R?? That was our girl...she has been great, she emails me everytime I email her within 20 min. or so.

Catch you all later!


----------



## Verandah Man

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> I had thought that today might be "Teriffic Tuesday," but it turned into "Terrible Tuesday!"  We heard from TTS today and we did NOT pass ROFR.
> 
> However, we took a look and found another SSR contract that seems to work, at $1/pt. higher than the one that was bought back, and as of tomorrow morning will be right back into the ROFR process once more.
> 
> Perhaps we should be moved to the bottom of the list again - but at least we're still making the attempt!





I know I just posted this on the DIS Dad thread, sorry to hear about the ROFR   but best of luck on your next go around............


----------



## Verandah Man

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> Thanks - it did, in fact, put a complete "damper" on the entire day.  However, tomorrow's another day and you're right, we're jumping back on the "horse" to try again.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for us folks!





Will do!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Nope, C but I know who you are talking about and I have heard good things about her also.

We love our Marriotts; MVC.  We have 2 that are eoy weeks- equals 1 week of ownership-1 we trade and 1 we always stay.  They are great for full week stays, they have really good trade strength and their quality is top notch in most cases.  We have owned for 8 years; compared initially to purchasing DVC, Marriott and Fairfield.  DVC is more flexible because you can only book 1 entire week with MVC and you must start your planning a year in advance for the best results.  We have been to Hawaii, Aruba, Williamsburg, Southern California, and Hilton Head on trades.  We had a trade to Kauai but cancelled it to take a Disney Cruise.   BTW, the Marriott Ko Olina on Oahu is next to where it appears DVC is looking at building.  Very nice area.  DVC is more flexible and you can plan on shorter notice.  With MVC and II, you can still get some amazing trades within 59 days of travel.  Marriott is deeded with no expiration date.  Let me know if you have any other questions.  I can honestly say that we have no regrets in purchasing with them.  Now that we have our DVC, our TS portfolio is perfect!  Well, nearly perfect....we need more points!   

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys.  I am relying on my faith heavily for this one.  I have decided not to quit but whether or not I will be fired remains to be seen.  In a nutshell, I am being asked to do something that compromises my integrity.

Have a great day guys!!!  I can't wait for my 4 day weekend!


----------



## Verandah Man

Sending my thoughts and prayers your way Susan............


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement guys.  I am relying on my faith heavily for this one.  I have decided not to quit but whether or not I will be fired remains to be seen.  In a nutshell, I am being asked to do something that compromises my integrity.
> 
> Have a great day guys!!!  I can't wait for my 4 day weekend!



Susan...I'll be thinking about you today.  I trust you will make the right decision for you.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> LM do you like your Marriott week?? I have been looking a little into those too! I looked at the TUG website trying to get understanding....what are your thoughts...p.s. sorry you had such a bad day....if it makes you feel any better...all 4 of my kids have the stomach flu... I have not slept in 2 days. I'm just thankful it is all at one time and not spread out. Hang in there it will all work out!
> Does her name begin with R?? That was our girl...she has been great, she emails me everytime I email her within 20 min. or so.
> 
> Catch you all later!




R is who I called that never called me back.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

My comcast ( they suck ) internet went down for no reason last nite.  Haven't been able to use the laptop since so I'm currently in the nasty "kids computer room"   checking email.

Susan  sister, I so know where you are right now.  Last June I left a job I loved over management.  I was brokenhearted about it and probably cried for 6 months.  I still miss the jobs and my friends.  The rebound job I took- I hated.  I just started my new job and am hoping that this is the reason it all happened.  So far, so good.  I hope all works out for the best, I would only wish what happened to me "on my old management"  .

M-I-C-K-E-Y- good luck with your new contract.  I bet it will work out better this time.

Tomorrow Kris and I start our single day countdown!  

I've already called her this morning.  I was about to call my guide to check on adding a few AKL points...She told me I was stupid!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats Liam1957!!   

*As of 4/21/08, those waiting to close:*

snowbunny

Tammymacb

Beavertails Queen

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Monami7

Grandbuddy

Cherta

karebear06

cybertea201

VerandahMan

Bookwormde

Liam1957

ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Computer is fixed....everyone is mighty quiet today..


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

dvcnewgirl said:


> R is who I called that never called me back.



I've not worked with her on the phone, just emails....one day she emailed me back like 10 times everytime I had a question she responded. Best of luck!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Laxmom said:


> Nope, C but I know who you are talking about and I have heard good things about her also.
> 
> We love our Marriotts; MVC.  We have 2 that are eoy weeks- equals 1 week of ownership-1 we trade and 1 we always stay.  They are great for full week stays, they have really good trade strength and their quality is top notch in most cases.  We have owned for 8 years; compared initially to purchasing DVC, Marriott and Fairfield.  DVC is more flexible because you can only book 1 entire week with MVC and you must start your planning a year in advance for the best results.  We have been to Hawaii, Aruba, Williamsburg, Southern California, and Hilton Head on trades.  We had a trade to Kauai but cancelled it to take a Disney Cruise.   BTW, the Marriott Ko Olina on Oahu is next to where it appears DVC is looking at building.  Very nice area.  DVC is more flexible and you can plan on shorter notice.  With MVC and II, you can still get some amazing trades within 59 days of travel.  Marriott is deeded with no expiration date.  Let me know if you have any other questions.  I can honestly say that we have no regrets in purchasing with them.  Now that we have our DVC, our TS portfolio is perfect!  Well, nearly perfect....we need more points!
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement guys.  I am relying on my faith heavily for this one.  I have decided not to quit but whether or not I will be fired remains to be seen.  In a nutshell, I am being asked to do something that compromises my integrity.
> 
> Have a great day guys!!!  I can't wait for my 4 day weekend!



Thanks LM for all the info...what are the good weeks to buy?? Does location matter?? We would most likely choose Hawaii, easy for us to get to.

I'm sorry about the job stuff.  I pray peace for you over the situation....


----------



## Laxmom

Maybe R was off.  I do believe they work weekends.  Just a thought....

A Marriott platinum would probably give you the most trading power depending on where you buy.  With them, you buy by season.  You can trade down in season - ex. a platinum can go during silver time - but is difficult for a silver to go during platinum time.  Then your week floats during that time.
Check out TUG2.net.  You will get some good advice and learn alot there.  Everyone has a different opinion about where to buy.

Still at work so I must be brief....  TTFN


----------



## TenThousandVolts

R is our girl too- she is really good.  I have been working with her for MONTHS- and finally found a contract worth making an offer on.  She has been really good so far in the process.


----------



## mmcguire

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> I had thought that today might be "Teriffic Tuesday," but it turned into "Terrible Tuesday!"  We heard from TTS today and we did NOT pass ROFR.
> 
> However, we took a look and found another SSR contract that seems to work, at $1/pt. higher than the one that was bought back, and as of tomorrow morning will be right back into the ROFR process once more.
> 
> Perhaps we should be moved to the bottom of the list again - but at least we're still making the attempt!




Oh, I am soooo sorry to hear that -- that is what we all dread hearing.  I hope that your new contract comes through, though!!


----------



## mmcguire

I am clearly way too deep into this whole DVC thing. 

 Last night I dreamed very vividly that our agent called and said that the sellers decided they didn't want to close until December, and had gone ahead and banked the remaining 2008 points into 2009.    In my dream, DH and I were even discussing whether we should just keep our ressie at POFQ for Aug and stay with that contract, or bail and look for another contract.  

I need help.


----------



## minniekissedme

it was just a dream...maybe Betty Ford will take you in! Check that...all of us in!


----------



## tammymacb

Hi Bob,  I'm bored and have been waiting for someone to post on the thread!

It's awfully quiet without Ed.. 

BTW, on the Travel Channel right now they are showing DCL.  Can't wait to go in September!  

I talked to my guide today and did NOT add on points...I restrained myself..


----------



## minniekissedme

sorry...I was in mid-type and my computer went zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

back up! I've been doing lots of running and really lurking only during the day and being able to post at nite...and everyone else isn't there.

forgot...we DVR'd the Travel Channel stuff and will watch it later. Some of it is repeats but...

How's Tammy otherwise? I'm good...still waiting for my points.


----------



## tammymacb

Tammy's good.   

Looking forward to the May trip.  Kathy ( my GF ) is finally in the system but she too, has no points.  She calls me every day to curse me for encouraging her to buy.. 

Did you also buy from TTS?  I think they are verrrrrry slow with paperwork.   I left a post on the gift basket thread today also.  Got a thank you card from buying from TTS but no invite " to come pick up a basket " which I'd already planned on doing in May.


----------



## minniekissedme

I hear you...I'm dying for my DVC. Have my plane tix...need my points. Then I hope to do Christmas, too!

We bought from ********************************************************************************************************************
   Everything went smoothly on all of that stuff. It's just one frustration after another.


----------



## tammymacb

I think as long as you have your points by May ( you'll get them waaaaay before then  ) you'll be OK for December. 

That's what I told Kathy.  She bought at OKW and I really think as long as she makes ressies before the 7 month window opens she'll have a good chance at Dec.  Even if she has to waitlist a day or two, once all the moving around starts, she'll get in.

Tell me again, when are your plan tickets for?


----------



## Laxmom

Hi guys!  Home from work.  Meeting went well.  I got a lot off of my chest and I am hoping for the best.  Evidently got my point across as I am not going to HAVE to do something I don't feel I shouldn't.  Time will tell.  Thanks again for all your support!  You guys are the best!! 

I'm watching Travel Channel now!  Ooohhhh! AAAhhhhh!!

Hey Minnie, how is your DW doing?  Hope she is recovering.

Wow, Tammy!! No add on today!  I must say, I am impressed!


----------



## Laxmom

Hey, when is Ed back anyway?  I miss the big guy!!  Wonder if he rode Rockin Roller Coaster for me.


----------



## tammymacb

So am I ... 

However, I think once Kidani is built even owners will have to book day by day and still may not get concierge so I probably won't add on there.

Maybe I need to wait for the Poly DVC...


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> Hey, when is Ed back anyway?  I miss the big guy!!  Wonder if he rode Rockin Roller Coaster for me.



I was wondering the same thing.  Since he drove, I'm sure he's gone for a full week..


----------



## minniekissedme

sorry Tammy had to take a call. Hi Laxmom!



tammymacb said:


> I think as long as you have your points by May ( you'll get them waaaaay before then  ) you'll be OK for December.
> 
> Tell me again, when are your plan tickets for?



I already asked about Xmas availability and we're still good. Our plane tix are for 8/23-8/27!!! I want to get a 2BR at SSR!!!




Laxmom said:


> Hi guys!  Home from work.  Meeting went well.  I got a lot off of my chest and I am hoping for the best.  Evidently got my point across as I am not going to HAVE to do something I don't feel I shouldn't.  Time will tell.  Thanks again for all your support!  You guys are the best!!
> 
> Hey Minnie, how is your DW doing?  Hope she is recovering.



Glad things went well at work...DW is doing great, thanks! She's getting stronger and wants to do more and more. I have to remind her she needs to rest!



tammymacb said:


> So am I ...
> 
> However, I think once Kidani is built even owners will have to book day by day and still may not get concierge so I probably won't add on there.
> 
> Maybe I need to wait for the Poly DVC...



repeat after me...no more add ons...
no more add ons...
no more add ons...especially when you have #%) already!!!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Tammy has $%&*?  I had no idea!!! Wow!  I am impressed.  I have a long way to go!

Hey Kristen!!  Any luck reaching GMAC today?

Amy, I forgot to mention something.  If you ever think you might trade into a DVC at WDW, don't buy a Florida TS.  There is a regional block on that.  We can't even see DVC's at WDW with our Grande Vista week but we can and have traded in with our HHI week.  We can't see DVC HHI with our HHI week but we can see the available weeks with our Grande Vista week on Interval's website.


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Tammy has $%&*?  I had no idea!!! Wow!  I am impressed.  I have a long way to go!



you and your 420!

In honor of HolidayRoad...my first ever timeline posting. I hope HR enjoys this as he falls down the TT!!

121 Days and counting...

5 hrs 19 min 41 secs


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, here goes....89 days, 8 hours, 8 minutes, 35 seconds.....until first ever onsite Disney stay!!!!   

Hey!  I've only got 370 to go!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Ok, here goes....89 days, 8 hours, 8 minutes, 35 seconds.....until first ever onsite Disney stay!!!!



The DVC site has a spot on the home page to keep tabs of your countdown. Then I also got this "widget" pocket watch that pops up when I log in! Has the SSR "boat" picture on one side of the pocket watch and the countdown on the other.


----------



## Laxmom

Someday I will see that! Just not sure how soon....

Our paperwork has been at the attorney's office in S. Carolina for a week.  Whatever that means. 

I think I will start my own list.  I think I will call it "The peeps whose paperwork is stuffed in an in basket in South Carolina" list.  TPWPISIAIBISC for short.  Here is the list;

Laxmom

I think it is the equivalent of the estopple list for you Florida DVCers.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> Someday I will see that! Just not sure how soon....
> 
> Our paperwork has been at the attorney's office in S. Carolina for a week.  Whatever that means.
> 
> I think I will start my own list.  I think I will call it "The peeps whose paperwork is stuffed in an in basket in South Carolina" list.  TPWPISIAIBISC for short.  Here is the list;
> 
> Laxmom
> 
> I think it is the equivalent of the estopple list for you Florida DVCers.



Is this something unique to South Carolina?


----------



## Laxmom

Yes.  Any timeshare purchase of a property in S. Carolina requires and attorney.  We would have had it on the Marriott that was ROFR'd.  If you buy there, make sure you add the cost into your estimate of the purchase price.  It seriously increased the p/pt on our purchase.  We basically paid the same as if we had bought thru Disney.  That is why our add on will be thru Disney directly unless they are no longer covering the closing in S. Carolina because the attorney requirement.  I haven't heard anything indicating that to be the case.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Laxmom said:


> Tammy has $%&*?  I had no idea!!! Wow!  I am impressed.  I have a long way to go!
> 
> Hey Kristen!!  Any luck reaching GMAC today?
> 
> Amy, I forgot to mention something.  If you ever think you might trade into a DVC at WDW, don't buy a Florida TS.  There is a regional block on that.  We can't even see DVC's at WDW with our Grande Vista week but we can and have traded in with our HHI week.  We can't see DVC HHI with our HHI week but we can see the available weeks with our Grande Vista week on Interval's website.




I did not leave a message until tonight.. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Laxmom

I think they are there until 9pm.  Well, someone is there.  Keep us posted.  I am so jealous!


----------



## minniekissedme

you know I think I've determined this thread is full of people with disposable income.   

oh wow...I noticed Mickey moved an eight of an inch on my ticker...!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Or serious addictive tendencies!! The next version of this thread should be titled "the ROFR addicts"!


----------



## minniekissedme

The new "AA"...addonitis anonymous

or "ADA"...addicted to DISboards anonymous


----------



## Laxmom

I think it is the alure of living life on the edge thru ROFR that gets 'em!  They love the drama and suspense, me thinks!!  Me?  Next time I take the easy route.  Yea, the closing costs for HHI are part of it; the not having to go thru ROFR again is another!


----------



## HayGan

Hi everyone!  I'm hoping that I can jump in here  

We just put an offer in our first contract today and it was accepted!   I am soooooo excited but I am starting to begin to fear the ROFR process!  Any words of wisdom to help me make it through the next few weeks?


----------



## Laxmom

Hey, welcome aboard!!  You must give us details though!

My advice?  Cut your fingernails now!

OOhhh another Steelers Fan!! Go BIG BEN!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

If I need more than my soon to be current #%) I'm gonna SCREAM...then I'll be right back here again! How boring to purchase thru Disney. Like that poor dude going down the ski jump...the thrill of victory or the agony of defeat!


----------



## Laxmom

Exactly!!  And I am sure that guy got up and jumped again....provided he lived thru it!  For us, buying resale again just doesn't make sense.  Now, if we purchase VWL?  That's another story.


----------



## HayGan

Laxmom said:


> Hey, welcome aboard!!  You must give us details though!
> 
> My advice?  Cut your fingernails now!



Hmmm, details

OKW (150 - Aug UY) 150 pts.  50 '06 pts (have to be used by 7/31/08), 150 '07 points banked and 150 '08 pts. buyer pays '08 MF $74/pt

My parents and I are splitting this.  We are planning a two week trip next year so the banked points were a very good thing!  We LOVE OKW and can't wait to call it home!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Nice one!  You don't see one with 06 points very often.  Ya' done good on that one!

Hey!  Did you guys hear about the woman north of Tampa that found an alligator in her kitchen?  They think it pushed thru a screen door, walked thru the living room, down the hall and into the kitchen going after her cat.  The think was 8ft long!  Yikes!!!  And I get upset when a misquito finds its way in!


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Tammy's good.
> 
> Looking forward to the May trip.  Kathy ( my GF ) is finally in the system but she too, has no points.  She calls me every day to curse me for encouraging her to buy..
> 
> Did you also buy from TTS?  I think they are verrrrrry slow with paperwork.   I left a post on the gift basket thread today also.  Got a thank you card from buying from TTS but no invite " to come pick up a basket " which I'd already planned on doing in May.



Tammy, I have to tell you that you have got to be a glutton for punishment.   I can't believe you bought another resale so quickly.  I don't think I ever want to go through this again....ever!

We placed our offer way back on Jan. 29th and it has been a long and winding road with many twists and turns along the way.  I finally got a member number today but it took me all day and lots of phone calls to get it done and I was told I still may not be in the system until tomorrow.

I called MS this morning and I still wasn't in the system.  After telling her my story and the fact that it has been 8 days since we closed she recommended I call TTS to have them check on things but like just about every other CM I talked to she warned me that they were very slow and it sometimes takes 2 weeks to get in the system using them.

My agent wasn't in today so I talked to another agent and told him the story and asked him if he could please check to make sure my paperwork was sent and he said it was the closing company that sends the paperwork but he would contact them and double check that my paperwork was sent in.  He did agree that 8 days was a long time to not at least have your name in the system.

I got a call back saying that I did indeed close on April 15th and my paperwork was sent to Disney on April 16th but the person they sent it to was out of town and wouldn't be back until Monday.   He went on to say that he had emailed and left a voice mail for somebody else at Disney to see if she could get a hold of the paperwork that was sent to the person who is out of town and he would call me back in the next couple of days and let me know what kind of response he got.

After I hung up I waited a couple of hours and called MS again and explained my situation again and this time the wonderful CM offered to transfer me to Member Administration to see if they could help me.  Now another CM had talked to MA for me a couple of days ago and told me that they had looked every where for my paperwork and didn't see it anywhere.  This time I talked to someone from MA myself and she asked me for the sellers name and the old contract number from the closing papers which I gave her.  She then informed me that the last thing they had received for this contract was when it went for estoppel and there wasn't any other paperwork for this contract and I needed to contact my agent again and have them resend the contract or I would never get entered in the system. 

Now I was no longer just frustrated but very angry.  I called TTS back and told them what I was told.  I told him the name of the person I talked to in MA and he insisted there wasn't anybody who worked in MA with that name.  Now I'm wondering if the names Disney CM's give you are real or if they make up pseudonyms for themselves.  He called the closing company again and they swear they sent the papers.  After going around and around with him he came up with another person for me to call at MA but by then I was mad and said you know what I paid you to close this contract and make sure I get in the system so he called the guy himself and then called me back to say they have the paperwork now and would enter me into the system right away and he would call me back when it was down.  He called me back about an hour later with a member number and said I still might not be in the system until Thursday.

So I have a member number now but it really left me with a sour taste in my mouth.  I have to give you a lot of credit Tammy for going through this again.  If you ever see me on the boards discussing purchasing another resale do me a favor and just shoot me ok?


----------



## minniekissedme

HayGan said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm hoping that I can jump in here
> 
> We just put an offer in our first contract today and it was accepted!   I am soooooo excited but I am starting to begin to fear the ROFR process!  Any words of wisdom to help me make it through the next few weeks?





HayGan said:


> Join Date: Apr 2004
> Location: Steeler Country - PA!!!! Home of the World Champion PITTSBURGH STEELERS!!!
> Posts: 6,535



OK...let's start with the good stuff...Pittsburgh, PA.    oops...says Steeler country so it could be LA! And HG, I think you need to change it to "Home of the Stanley Cup Champion Pittsburgh Penguins!

Words of wisdom...don't read this thread, don't turn on your computer, forget what you're about to do, read War and Peace, exercise, exercise patience (boy I hope I spelled it right...I'll leave the misques to HR) and above all, do not ever utter the worst four letter word of all time, R**R. 

Other than that the next seven weeks of your life will be great.


----------



## Laxmom

They seem to be slipping IMHO.  Why didn't they just send it again to begin with?  Sure would have saved you the aggravation.  I read on these boards that the owners wife is very ill so maybe things are not being handled well in his absence.  Not saying it is so but could be a possiblity.


----------



## HayGan

minniekissedme said:


> OK...let's start with the good stuff...Pittsburgh, PA.    oops...says Steeler country so it could be LA! And HG, I think you need to change it to "Home of the Stanley Cup Champion Pittsburgh Penguins!
> 
> Words of wisdom...don't read this thread, don't turn on your computer, forget what you're about to do, read War and Peace, exercise, exercise patience (boy I hope I spelled it right...I'll leave the misques to HR) and above all, do not ever utter the worst four letter word of all time, R**R.
> 
> Other than that the next seven weeks of your life will be great.



Oh I will be changing the tag for my location soon - GO PENS!!!!

'Burger born and raised - we live in the South Hills.  What part of the area are you from?

I see now that this thread seems to be filled with lots of stress and anxiety    At least we have someone to go through it with!  I am just starting this process so you may all have to put up with some frantic incoherent posts from time to time   Please be kind!


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> OK...let's start with the good stuff...Pittsburgh, PA.    oops...says Steeler country so it could be LA! And HG, I think you need to change it to "Home of the Stanley Cup Champion Pittsburgh Penguins!
> 
> Words of wisdom...don't read this thread, don't turn on your computer, forget what you're about to do, read War and Peace, exercise, exercise patience (boy I hope I spelled it right...I'll leave the misques to HR) and above all, do not ever utter the worst four letter word of all time, R**R.
> 
> Other than that the next seven weeks of your life will be great.



You forgot to tell HG to put on the earmuffs and blinders!

Hey, there's lacrosse on ESPNU right now!! What's hockey?  Is that lacrosse on ice?


----------



## minniekissedme

icouldlivethere said:


> I don't think I ever want to go through this again....ever!



I'm there for you...while I received my member number I'm still waiting (less patiently every day but for me I'm doing well) for my points!

now at 121 days, 3 hours, 21 minutes, and 8,7,6...seconds


----------



## minniekissedme

HayGan said:


> 'Burger born and raised - we live in the South Hills.  What part of the area are you from?
> 
> At least we have someone to go through it with!  I am just starting this process so you may all have to put up with some frantic incoherent posts from time to time   Please be kind!



Brentwood to Whitehall (Baldwin High my alma mater we'll be true to you...) to South Side to Franklin Park!  

You absolutely do not belong here if you *can *post without being frantic and incoherent...just go back and read some of this thread! 

cutting out for a bit...watching today's Disney shows on the DVR...back later!


----------



## HayGan

minniekissedme said:


> Brentwood to Whitehall (Baldwin High my alma mater we'll be true to you...) to South Side to Franklin Park!
> 
> You absolutely do not belong here if you *can *post without being frantic and incoherent...just go back and read some of this thread!
> 
> cutting out for a bit...watching today's Disney shows on the DVR...back later!



South Side to Sheraden to Carrick to Eighty Four to Monongahela (Ringgold Grad) to Uptown (Duquesne Grad) to Brookline to Bethel Park to South Park - whew that's alot of moving!

Have a great evening everyone - I have to go figure out my ADRs for August


----------



## icouldlivethere

Welcome HayGan!!  It sounds like you got an awesome contract!!  I have added you to the waiting for ROFR list.  Good luck!!  

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/23/08: *

HayGan  

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

amandamc8

TenThousandVolts

Barb

mmcguire

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Hi, guys!!! Just wanted to post and say that our VB estoppels came back!   I should receive my closing docs this week. For anyone waiting on estoppels, my contract passed ROFR on 3/27, but the estoppels didn't come back from Dis until Monday, 4/21. Yikes!!! 

So....if you've been waiting and haven't heard, you may want to call. Rachel (GMAC) had to actually call the title company to see if they had come back yet. Had I not called, I'm not sure I would have known before I got the closing docs.

Anyway, thought I'd post, as I know others are waiting, too. Sending everyone waiting to pass ROFR warm wishes!!! I hope you hear back soon!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> I'm there for you...while I received my member number I'm still waiting (less patiently every day but for me I'm doing well) for my points!
> 
> now at 121 days, 3 hours, 21 minutes, and 8,7,6...seconds



I am in the system to and now can get online. I did not call to check it on it at all though - I did not think it would help. They have told me everytime that there is nothing they can do to speed it up, at Disney - that is what they told me. I have no points yet and sure hope yours come through soon - you have been online a week already, right? Discouraging.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I work with programming all day - but for the life of me can't figure out those tickers. 

I saw someone's friend was going to go to OKW in December - what kind of room is she looking for and what week - maybe we will be there the same time


----------



## Laxmom

That's great, Buckeyefan!!  That is about how long we were told it would take by Carolyn at GMAC.

Hey, we went to the Scarlet-Gray game Sat.  Well, actually went to the lacrosse game.  We ended up leaving at half time because of the rain.  We've never been before; it was pretty cool but that stadium just doesn't look right if it isn't full.


----------



## tammymacb

ICLT, my GF is going to go to OKW from the 30th Nov to Dec 4th if there are rooms available.  She too, is waiting for her points.. 

I would have been livid if I'd had to deal with what you went through today.  As you said, you paid for a *service* and you're not getting very good service at all..

Actually the second contract is so much easier.  I have a number and points, so waiting for the add on ( don't have any immediate plans to use the points ) can happen when it happens..  Moneywise, it also made good sense.  I paid 87 buckp per point.  Got all 07 and 08 points.  Will pay around $300.00 for closing.  Adding 6 bucks per point ( closing costs ) to the 87 and I'm still only at $93.00 per point.  With Disney I would have had to waitlist, I would not have gotten '07 points ( probably ) AND I would have paid 104 per point.   

OKW is the same way.  I don't need the extra use years, so it's a huge cost savings to buy resale.  *If* you can deal with the inconvenience.  When I called Disney today to ask about AKL, I couldn't get Jambo points unless I waitlisted and wouldn't have gotten 07 points...so I wouldn't buy.  

Don't really need any more points anyway, just ask Kristen.   

By the way, Bob, no disposable income here.  Just my usual spending too much money and then working a million hours to pay for it.  I really need to get over that.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> They seem to be slipping IMHO.  Why didn't they just send it again to begin with?  Sure would have saved you the aggravation.  I read on these boards that the owners wife is very ill so maybe things are not being handled well in his absence.  Not saying it is so but could be a possiblity.



I agree.  I don't understand why they didn't just resend it either especially since I had been told by two different people in Member Administration that they had looked everywhere and there was no paperwork with my name on it to be found.  I've thought of that possibility also and that is why I have been trying to be patient throughout the process but my patience has its limits and I met my limit today.


----------



## icouldlivethere

minniekissedme said:


> I'm there for you...while I received my member number I'm still waiting (less patiently every day but for me I'm doing well) for my points!
> 
> now at 121 days, 3 hours, 21 minutes, and 8,7,6...seconds



I'm surprised you don't have your points yet.  I know I was really jealous when you got your member number so quickly.  I sure hope they come in for you real soon.


----------



## bookwormde

HayGan

Unless DVC needs OKW (aug) for inventory you should be all right. You have about 69 more points than the one that just passed for me (april) at 68. Even if you allow $10/pt you are still in the $70/pt equivalent.  Mine made it through in 7 working days.

bookwormde


----------



## icouldlivethere

Buckeye Fan said:


> Hi, guys!!! Just wanted to post and say that our VB estoppels came back!



Congratulations!! 



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I am in the system to and now can get online. I did not call to check it on it at all though - I did not think it would help. They have told me everytime that there is nothing they can do to speed it up, at Disney - that is what they told me. I have no points yet and sure hope yours come through soon - you have been online a week already, right? Discouraging.



How were you able to get online?  Did you call back and get a different CM that gave you the code you needed?  That is my next goal is to get online.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Tammy please let me know if your GF gets her points.  My contract comes with 46 points from 2007 that I need to bank as soon as my points become available.

I'm so glad to hear that the second contract is so much easier for you.  It definitely is a better deal to go resale then it is to buy from Disney. 

I can't believe you are even thinking about a 3rd contract.  Are you seriously considering OKW now? 

I'm so glad to see that you made it through the entire process with your humor intact and were willing to get back up on that horse and do it all over again.  Good for you!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Buckeye Fan said:


> Hi, guys!!! Just wanted to post and say that our VB estoppels came back!
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd post, as I know others are waiting, too. Sending everyone waiting to pass ROFR warm wishes!!! I hope you hear back soon!



Good to hear Buckeye Fan...congrats! And right back at you with more good wishes!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

icouldlivethere said:


> How were you able to get online?  Did you call back and get a different CM that gave you the code you needed?  That is my next goal is to get online.


With my SSRs contracts, MS helped me log onto dvcmember.com. If you already have a password for Disney from using any part of their sight (not just dvcmember.com), you use it and they give you a code. You enter it and then you either set your passwork there or do it once you're in the sight. Either way, it's really easy and it took them all of 2 minutes to help me gain access. Had I waited on DVC to send me the info, I would have NEVER logged on because I never got anything from them!!!  


minniekissedme said:


> Good to hear Buckeye Fan...congrats! And right back at you with more good wishes!


Thank you SO much! Me being worked up is rather silly, because all I'm going to do is bank this year's points, but I am *really* excited. I told you guys that I bought sight unseen at VB, but we LOVE the beach. It doesn't get much better than being able to go to the beach and then to WDW!   All I can say is I hope I like it!


----------



## minniekissedme

Buckeye Fan said:


> Thank you SO much! Me being worked up is rather silly, because all I'm going to do is bank this year's points, but I am *really* excited. I told you guys that I bought sight unseen at VB, but we LOVE the beach. It doesn't get much better than being able to go to the beach and then to WDW!   All I can say is I hope I like it!



I can relate...until two months ago I had never heard of the DISboards...now I'm as goofy as Goofy! And talk about worked up...


----------



## Laxmom

Good morning all!  Day one of my 4 day weekend!!  Whoo Hoo!  Got a final paper to write and a new class starts Monday.  Lots to do.

Gotta get Laxlad out the door and on the bus!   TTFN.  Have a great day!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines.. 

Today I'm working at MedU and I'd almost rather pull out my toenails   I am so over working all the time.

I am SO not going to add more points any time soon.. I probably would have been more tempted by AKL ( only to book the concierge and value categories ) but the options there right now suck.  

I hope you all ( and Kathy ) have your points today.  I have to say ( told Kris on the phone ) my *biggest * reason for not wanting to switch the BCV contract to the BWV contract was switching sellers.  From she who must not be named to time #2 with TTS when I felt my first experience was less than stellar, I knew I'd be setting myself up again.  So, I've just decided that this time I won't expect much, and I won't be disappointed.  That's a big problem with resale, you have to go with whoever has the contract you want..


----------



## Laxmom

Unless the contract is listed on the MLS.  Have you ever noticed that there are some contracts that are listed in multiple place?

I have to admit that I am a little surpised at how much troubble wome of you are having considering all the positives I have heard about that group.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay - so is the online website as up to date as calling member services? Does anyone know? 

ICLT - I understand your frustration - it is very hard waiting and waiting and waiting, but it seems there is still more. 

I have heard it can take 10 days from the date your name is in the system to get your points not to expect any points prior to May 2 - that would go hand and hand with Minnie still waiting too so it seems like a long process for all of us and equally frustrating. We all want to book. That first week in December is the week I want to go to, unless my college DD plans to go, then it would be the 14th - 19th otherwise the 30th - the 5th is what I want to do at OKW. I am excited, but on pins and needles waiting as well.


----------



## Laxmom

I am so sorry that you guys are having so much trouble.  There are others who got in the system quicker than this; did they buy someplace else?  Anybody know?

I sure hope today is your lucky day!!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> From she who must not be named to time #2 with TTS when I felt my first experience was less than stellar, I knew I'd be setting myself up again.  So, I've just decided that this time I won't expect much, and I won't be disappointed.  That's a big problem with resale, you have to go with whoever has the contract you want..



Shontell and I worked well together though I will say that I often initiated conversation via email or phone...I have a problem with wanting to talk too much...now I type! It may have taken a day for her to get back to me but she did. And it's just like in my biz...there's a comfort level that you have because it does become so personal buying a home. Hard much more difficult is that in a phone conversation or two and exchanging a couple of emails. There's a lot to be said for being able to look someone in the eye when conducting business! 



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay - so is the online website as up to date as calling member services? Does anyone know?



MS has told me that when they have the info it is also available on line...we'll see. 



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I have heard it can take 10 days from the date your name is in the system to get your points not to expect any points prior to May 2 - that would go hand and hand with Minnie still waiting too so it seems like a long process for all of us and equally frustrating. We all want to book. That first week in December is the week I want to go to, unless my college DD plans to go, then it would be the 14th - 19th otherwise the 30th - the 5th is what I want to do at OKW. I am excited, but on pins and needles waiting as well.   :confused



After all this waiting it is hard to exercise the patience but we all knew that going into the resale world...it's hard to "chillax" as my mouseketeers now tell me but it helps keep the passion going, too! And Tig...I'm hoping that we do a return over the New Year as well. I so want to see that lights. 

120 Days and counting...15 hrs 2 min til first trip home...


----------



## minniekissedme

from my DVC home page:

_"We are currently unable to access your Disney Vacation Club Membership information while we perform scheduled system activities."_

Could this be the magic moment.................


----------



## Laxmom

I think, at least for me, I thought that the ROFR wait was going to be the worst.  I think waiting for points and to be in the system must be worse; at that point you are so close you can almost taste it!  I can only imagine but hope to experience it soon...I think. 

Hey, I almost forgot!!  This evening I am being inducted into Alpha Sigma Lambda.  It is a national honor society for adult learners and means that I am in the top 10%.  Didn't know you were chatting with a brainiac did ya!? Well, neither did I!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> from my DVC home page:
> 
> _"We are currently unable to access your Disney Vacation Club Membership information while we perform scheduled system activities."_
> 
> Could this be the magic moment.................



I got that too and was so hopeful --- wasn't the magic moment for me but sure hope it is for you


----------



## icouldlivethere

Please don't hate me but after 9 days I am in the system with all of my points.


----------



## Laxmom

We could not ever hate you!!  I am just trying to figure out why some are having so many troubles.  My brain wants to make sense of it.

Who did you all buy thru?


----------



## GoofyDad13

icouldlivethere said:


> Please don't hate me but after 9 days I am in the system with all of my points.



Congrats!  Minnie I hope you get yours soon.  Amazing to hear about some of things that are happening.  You would think if someone is on vacation, someone checks their mail, etc., at least that is what is expected where I work.

Also congrats to all who got good news.  It is amazing, you miss a day and you are pages behind.  It has been a week since we sent in our closing papers and payment, hoping for some good news soon, especially with the wait to get in the system and get points.  Like others, Hoping to get something around New Years (Dec 27th or 28th to Jan 2).

Lastly, Go Steelers.  Both parents grew up outside Pittsburgh.  Grew up in chicago area, but was a Bucs and Steelers fan.  I still have my Iron City beer cans with the world champion Steelers on them.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> Please don't hate me but after 9 days I am in the system with all of my points.



They always say the squeaky wheel gets the oil, but then the rest in line get bumped while they do the oiling. 

I am happy for you, don't get me wrong - but poor Minnie - he has been waiting over a week.


----------



## Laxmom

OMG!!!!!   I just got an email from our closing company in SC!!  We are scheduled to close on May 13th!!!  My contracts didn't have any date on them so this is the first date I have been given!!   I guess we are making progress.  Hope they get those wheels oiled before we get there!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> OMG!!!!!   I just got an email from our closing company in SC!!  We are scheduled to close on May 13th!!!  My contracts didn't have any date on them so this is the first date I have been given!!   I guess we are making progress.  Hope they get those wheels oiled before we get there!!



Congratulations!!! I'm glad you have a date to look forward to now!!


----------



## Laxmom

Me too!!  I don't know why but I didn't expect a closing company in SC.  Makes sense.  DUH!  I just figured we would get our closing docs in about 2 weeks and then close.  That is Mother's Day week!!  Happy Mother's Day to me!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Laxmom said:


> Hey, I almost forgot!!  This evening I am being inducted into Alpha Sigma Lambda.  It is a national honor society for adult learners and means that I am in the top 10%.  Didn't know you were chatting with a brainiac did ya!? Well, neither did I!!!


What are you going to school for?? And, Congrats!!


icouldlivethere said:


> Please don't hate me but after 9 days I am in the system with all of my points.


Congrats!!


GoofyDad13 said:


> Lastly, Go Steelers.  Both parents grew up outside Pittsburgh.  Grew up in chicago area, but was a Bucs and Steelers fan.  I still have my Iron City beer cans with the world champion Steelers on them.


Go Chargers!!!


Laxmom said:


> OMG!!!!!   I just got an email from our closing company in SC!!  We are scheduled to close on May 13th!!!  My contracts didn't have any date on them so this is the first date I have been given!!   I guess we are making progress.  Hope they get those wheels oiled before we get there!!


Congrats!

Good Morning all... we are 16 days in of waiting for the estoppel...I think this is way worse than ROFR....and from what I can tell it only gets better (HA)!
Hope you all have a fantastic day!


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, Amy.  I am getting my BSBA.  I graduate in 1 year.

How are the kids?  Back to normal, I hope.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> Thanks, Amy.  I am getting my BSBA.  I graduate in 1 year.
> 
> How are the kids?  Back to normal, I hope.



Congrats on your induction into Alpha Sigma Lambda!! 

Are you taking online classes?  I dropped out of college when I got pregnant with our first child and never went back.  I had less than a year to go on a double major in business and math.  I thought about going back many times but never did.


----------



## HayGan

bookwormde said:


> HayGan
> 
> Unless DVC needs OKW (aug) for inventory you should be all right. You have about 69 more points than the one that just passed for me (april) at 68. Even if you allow $10/pt you are still in the $70/pt equivalent.  Mine made it through in 7 working days.
> 
> bookwormde



Thanks - that is good to know.  I am working with Jaki and ****.  They seem to be really on the ball and I am confident they wouldn't steer me wrong  




Buckeye Fan said:


> Thank you SO much! Me being worked up is rather silly, because all I'm going to do is bank this year's points, but I am *really* excited. I told you guys that I bought sight unseen at VB, but we LOVE the beach. It doesn't get much better than being able to go to the beach and then to WDW!   All I can say is I hope I like it!



It is understandable to be worked up.  I can't wait to hear what you think of VB!  We are thinking of a trip there in 2010.



Laxmom said:


> Hey, I almost forgot!!  This evening I am being inducted into Alpha Sigma Lambda.  It is a national honor society for adult learners and means that I am in the top 10%.  Didn't know you were chatting with a brainiac did ya!? Well, neither did I!!!



Good for you!  You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## HayGan

GoofyDad13 said:


> Lastly, Go Steelers.  Both parents grew up outside Pittsburgh.  Grew up in chicago area, but was a Bucs and Steelers fan.  I still have my Iron City beer cans with the world champion Steelers on them.



  Love hearing from other Black and Gold fans!

BTW, Iron City is a nasty beer but great can!  I have a bunch of those cans.  My family owned a bar/restuarant on the South Side many years ago so I have all kinds of cool momentos from that time.  My grandfather was actually very good friends with Myron Cope (RIP - Myron  ) and knew many of the Steelers over the years!


----------



## Laxmom

icouldlivethere said:


> Congrats on your induction into Alpha Sigma Lambda!!
> 
> Are you taking online classes?  I dropped out of college when I got pregnant with our first child and never went back.  I had less than a year to go on a double major in business and math.  I thought about going back many times but never did.



Yes.  I am finishing my 2nd year.  I attend Colorado Christian University.  They offer classes in 5 week terms with no over lap of classes. (when I started this was not the case - 7 weeks with 2 week overlap- 2 classes at one time was rough!)  We still finish a text book in that time.  It is alot of reading!  This way I can take 3 classes at a time - considered part time so I still qualify for financial aid.(loans)  I quit to have my first child with 1 year left also.  This is something I always felt I left undone.  If you do it online, you do it on your schedule - there is no scheduled class time.  I thought it might be easier.  I was wrong!  It takes a lot of dicipline.



HayGan said:


> Good for you!  You should be very proud of yourself!



Thanks!  I am.  I have never been honored like this before.  Was an average student in HS and college the first time.  It sure is different when it is your own nickel!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Hey, I almost forgot!!  This evening I am being inducted into Alpha Sigma Lambda.  It is a national honor society for adult learners and means that I am in the top 10%.  Didn't know you were chatting with a brainiac did ya!? Well, neither did I!!!



rock on Susan! Very nice..congrats!  



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I got that too and was so hopeful --- wasn't the magic moment for me but sure hope it is for you



bummer...it wasn't.  



icouldlivethere said:


> Please don't hate me but after 9 days I am in the system with all of my points.



 Excellent. Like I said before...we all know it's a waiting game and my points will get there...maybe you should call for me!!!!!!!!  



GoofyDad13 said:


> Like others, Hoping to get something around New Years (Dec 27th or 28th to Jan 2).



We could be partying together...stay tuned.



GoofyDad13 said:


> Lastly, Go Steelers.  Both parents grew up outside Pittsburgh.  Grew up in chicago area, but was a Bucs and Steelers fan.  I still have my Iron City beer cans with the world champion Steelers on them.



Looks like we'll be ganging up on Amy.



Laxmom said:


> OMG!!!!!   I just got an email from our closing company in SC!!  We are scheduled to close on May 13th!!!  My contracts didn't have any date on them so this is the first date I have been given!!   I guess we are making progress.  Hope they get those wheels oiled before we get there!!



  



			
				Princess Amy Lyn;24692619
[SIZE="7" said:
			
		

> Go Chargers!!![/SIZE]




Them's fightin' words...

you know...sometimes I wish I never figured out this multi-quote thing...it's a lot of work.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> I am so sorry that you guys are having so much trouble.  There are others who got in the system quicker than this; did they buy someplace else?  Anybody know?



I bought through TTS and we were in the system with points in 8 days, I believe.



Laxmom said:


> Hey, I almost forgot!!  This evening I am being inducted into Alpha Sigma Lambda.  It is a national honor society for adult learners and means that I am in the top 10%.  Didn't know you were chatting with a brainiac did ya!? Well, neither did I!!!



That's awesome!  Congrats! 



icouldlivethere said:


> Please don't hate me but after 9 days I am in the system with all of my points.



Congrats!!!  So have you made a reservations yet?



Laxmom said:


> OMG!!!!!   I just got an email from our closing company in SC!!  We are scheduled to close on May 13th!!!  My contracts didn't have any date on them so this is the first date I have been given!!   I guess we are making progress.  Hope they get those wheels oiled before we get there!!



Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> OMG!!!!!   I just got an email from our closing company in SC!!  We are scheduled to close on May 13th!!!  My contracts didn't have any date on them so this is the first date I have been given!!   I guess we are making progress.  Hope they get those wheels oiled before we get there!!




YEAH!!!!!! So Happy for you!


----------



## GoofyDad13

Laxmom - You are correct about school on your own dime.  I paid for most of my school and would often remimind myself thay I was paying to be there.  Knew many who paid for none of it, and it really did impact their approach.  Congrats again!  

Minnie - Awsome work with the multi-quote.


----------



## minniekissedme

no time to chat now...I'll catch up with you whomever is around late tonite but...

I got points! Had to tell you. 

DW thinks I'm nuts for sure...she sees me chatting, calling MS, etc...I can't wait til she goes back to work!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> no time to chat now...I'll catch up with you whomever is around late tonite but...
> 
> I got points! Had to tell you.
> 
> DW thinks I'm nuts for sure...she sees me chatting, calling MS, etc...I can't wait til she goes back to work!!!!





Congrats Bob!!!


----------



## Laxmom

congrats!!  Whooo hooo!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

I'm still waiting in limboland for my closing papers, but it has only been 8 days since we passed ROFR, seems like ages though.........


----------



## lmhall2000

I am hoping for good news for all of you, I am about to put a bid on a resale...my question is how do I know what to offer?  Is it rude to just keep offering an amount until you find a buyer that will take it and then hope on ROFR?  I'm in no rush to buy, we don't really plan on using the points for atleast another year or 2...but I do want to get the best deal...I figure I might get a better deal on a stripped contract (asking them to pay the dues until the points come available)...I plan on paying for it rather than financing it so I'd like to save as much cash as I can.  Are the resale sales reps going to just outright refuse my offer? I'm not planning on offering less than 10% of what they're asking...but do I have a chance at 10% less?

Thanks!
Tara


----------



## tammymacb

My GF Kathy got her points today.  As soon as my cell phone has any battery life, I'll call her and get details.

ICLT- Congrats!  I am so happy for you!  It's nice to finally have them isn't it.

Bob, you've been terribly patient- far more than I would be.


----------



## icouldlivethere

minniekissedme said:


> no time to chat now...I'll catch up with you whomever is around late tonite but...
> 
> I got points! Had to tell you.
> 
> DW thinks I'm nuts for sure...she sees me chatting, calling MS, etc...I can't wait til she goes back to work!!!!



Congrats Bob!!  I'm so very happy for you!!   



tammymacb said:


> My GF Kathy got her points today.  As soon as my cell phone has any battery life, I'll call her and get details.
> 
> ICLT- Congrats!  I am so happy for you!  It's nice to finally have them isn't it.
> 
> Bob, you've been terribly patient- far more than I would be.



Thanks Tammy!!  I'm happy for your GF  Kathy too and look forward to hearing the details! 



disneymotherof3 said:


> I bought through TTS and we were in the system with points in 8 days, I believe.
> 
> Congrats!!!  So have you made a reservations yet?



Thanks!! First I banked my points from 2007 and then I waitlisted for when I want to go in Dec. and then I called back and made a reservation for Nov. but I'm really hoping for the waitlist to come through.


----------



## tammymacb

Bob, don't know how I missed it! 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

lmhall2000 said:


> I am hoping for good news for all of you, I am about to put a bid on a resale...my question is how do I know what to offer?  Is it rude to just keep offering an amount until you find a buyer that will take it and then hope on ROFR?  I'm in no rush to buy, we don't really plan on using the points for atleast another year or 2...but I do want to get the best deal...I figure I might get a better deal on a stripped contract (asking them to pay the dues until the points come available)...I plan on paying for it rather than financing it so I'd like to save as much cash as I can.  Are the resale sales reps going to just outright refuse my offer? I'm not planning on offering less than 10% of what they're asking...but do I have a chance at 10% less?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tara



Check out this thread about ROFR.  I have linked you to the latest info.  You will probably get a better deal on a stripped contract but not many sellers will accept rock bottom and you run the risk of ticking them off as with any negotiation if you try to low ball them.  Try to be reasonable based on the info in this thread.  Like any real estate agent, I believe the resale agents would be required to present your offer but since the seller is paying the commission, they would probably advise the seller whether or not to accept.  They will also tell you if they think it will not float and if you ignore them, you may tick them off.  If you expect them to call you if they get a good contract that fits your needs, I don't think you would want to do that.  I think your strategy has some risks.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1710667&page=82

If you look closely at the stats on this thread you can get an idea of what will pass and what will not.  Even if you aren't going to travel for another year or two, you can still bank any current points to either stay longer, stay in bigger accomodations or go during higher point seasons.  Asking price is no indication of ROFR.  I put an offer on a Marriott a couple of months ago, at asking price and it was ROFR'd.


----------



## tammymacb

Wow!  Two ROFR's today...Glad I'm not still waiting..


----------



## Laxmom

There do seem to be more going down here lately.  I'm thinking we picked a good time to buy.  And after looking at the numbers, I'm baffled as to why some passed and other didn't.  Disney has a way of keeping us guessing.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

BOB - YIPPE   

I GOT MINE TOO!!!! What a day - I booked my reservation too. My college DD wants to go so we are going 12/14 - 12/19 - I am so excited. 

Your friend Kathy - congrats to her too!!!!!

What a great day. My morning Pixie Dust came through - yeeeeehawwww!!!!!!

Congrats on the ROFR passing too!!!! What a day. Disney must have been busy today.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay - how do I add a trip ticker - I am so no good at this


----------



## tammymacb

Well, Kathy's points are in the system, and they're totally screwed up.. 

Her contract was for 50 OKW, 19 banked 06, all 07, all 08 etc etc..

When she called today she was told she had no banked points.  Said the MS girl was incredibly rude, BTW..

So, she made ressies ( she tried to call me to ask what to do but I was really busy at work and missed the calls )

She made May ressies- had to book a 1 bdrm for one night= 25 points
studio x 2 nights 24 points

She made Dec OKW ressies- 4 nites studio = 32 points.

I looked at her dvcmember page.  After the ressies she has 43 07 points and 24 08 points.  

First, the numbers don't add up....second, WHY did they use 08 points instead of 07?

Tomorrow she has to call and get the mess cleaned up ( I told her only to talk to a supervisor, don't want the wrong person to try to "fix" her ressie and give her May nites away..  She's understandably frustrated, and I'm very confused...How did they ever come up with those numbers..


----------



## Chickkypoo

I just got in the mail a letter from Timeshare Closing Services indicating that I closed on Tuesday the 15th. I received an e-mail on Friday from TSS notifying me that I closed, yet received another one from an admin. assistant from there yesterday notifying me of the same thing (she told me my points would be in the system May 2 - That's 2 and a half weeks after closing! I'm just hoping they submitted my info to Disney on Tuesday, Friday at the latest, and not yesterday. I called Disney this morning, and they have no record of me yet. I'm getting anxious to book my November trip, most of the week I'm going is slow, but that first weekend is usually busy, it's the end of the Food & Wine Festival and it's Rememberance Day (Veteran's Day) Weekend. Uggh! I think this is worse then waiting for ROFR, it's like being a child and having a toy put in front of you that you're not allowed to play with, lol!

I was looking at the ROFR thread, there was someone with a very similar contract to mine (same UY, same price per point, left over '07 points as well) and she didn't make it thru ROFR. Makes you wonder how they make their decisions...


----------



## Chickkypoo

icouldlivethere said:


> Tammy, I have to tell you that you have got to be a glutton for punishment.   I can't believe you bought another resale so quickly.  I don't think I ever want to go through this again....ever!
> 
> We placed our offer way back on Jan. 29th and it has been a long and winding road with many twists and turns along the way.  I finally got a member number today but it took me all day and lots of phone calls to get it done and I was told I still may not be in the system until tomorrow.
> 
> I called MS this morning and I still wasn't in the system.  After telling her my story and the fact that it has been 8 days since we closed she recommended I call TTS to have them check on things but like just about every other CM I talked to she warned me that they were very slow and it sometimes takes 2 weeks to get in the system using them.
> 
> My agent wasn't in today so I talked to another agent and told him the story and asked him if he could please check to make sure my paperwork was sent and he said it was the closing company that sends the paperwork but he would contact them and double check that my paperwork was sent in.  He did agree that 8 days was a long time to not at least have your name in the system.
> 
> I got a call back saying that I did indeed close on April 15th and my paperwork was sent to Disney on April 16th but the person they sent it to was out of town and wouldn't be back until Monday.   He went on to say that he had emailed and left a voice mail for somebody else at Disney to see if she could get a hold of the paperwork that was sent to the person who is out of town and he would call me back in the next couple of days and let me know what kind of response he got.
> 
> After I hung up I waited a couple of hours and called MS again and explained my situation again and this time the wonderful CM offered to transfer me to Member Administration to see if they could help me.  Now another CM had talked to MA for me a couple of days ago and told me that they had looked every where for my paperwork and didn't see it anywhere.  This time I talked to someone from MA myself and she asked me for the sellers name and the old contract number from the closing papers which I gave her.  She then informed me that the last thing they had received for this contract was when it went for estoppel and there wasn't any other paperwork for this contract and I needed to contact my agent again and have them resend the contract or I would never get entered in the system.
> 
> Now I was no longer just frustrated but very angry.  I called TTS back and told them what I was told.  I told him the name of the person I talked to in MA and he insisted there wasn't anybody who worked in MA with that name.  Now I'm wondering if the names Disney CM's give you are real or if they make up pseudonyms for themselves.  He called the closing company again and they swear they sent the papers.  After going around and around with him he came up with another person for me to call at MA but by then I was mad and said you know what I paid you to close this contract and make sure I get in the system so he called the guy himself and then called me back to say they have the paperwork now and would enter me into the system right away and he would call me back when it was down.  He called me back about an hour later with a member number and said I still might not be in the system until Thursday.
> 
> So I have a member number now but it really left me with a sour taste in my mouth.  I have to give you a lot of credit Tammy for going through this again.  If you ever see me on the boards discussing purchasing another resale do me a favor and just shoot me ok?




EEEKKK!!! After reading this, I'm beginning to wonder if they lost my paperwork as well - we closed on the same day! I may have to make some phone calls tomorrow.


----------



## Laxmom

I gotta tell you guys, I am some kinda not impressed with TTS.  2 1/2 weeks to notify you that you closed?  So difficult to get your points in the system?  Now I am nervous.  They have gotten such rave reviews in the past.  What in the world is going on?

Tammy, who did your friend buy thru?  It will be interesting to see where the error occurred with her stuff.  Do you think she will have trouble getting this squared away?

Yea, this stuff is definately worse than ROFR!  Definately not for the faint of heart.  Here's some pixie dust coming your way guys!!


Hey Guys!! Who was the resale agent and company that kept getting ******.  I can't remember.  Someone just posted that there are no resellers being currently filtered.  I want to see if it still does it.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats to everyone who got good news today!!!

This it off topic, but I just got back from taking my DD14 to volleyball practice and guess what?!?!?  Her volleyball coach is a DVC owner!!!  He owns at SSR!


----------



## colonialtinker

minniekissedme said:


> Shontell and I worked well together though I will say that I often initiated conversation via email or phone...I have a problem with wanting to talk too much...now I type! It may have taken a day for her to get back to me but she did. And it's just like in my biz...there's a comfort level that you have because it does become so personal buying a home. Hard much more difficult is that in a phone conversation or two and exchanging a couple of emails. There's a lot to be said for being able to look someone in the eye when conducting business!


 
Here is Bob's from today 



Laxmom said:


> I
> Hey Guys!! Who was the resale agent and company that kept getting ******. I can't remember. Someone just posted that there are no resellers being currently filtered. I want to see if it still does it.


 
I'm getting worried now as my money has been wired and now I sit and wait for closing to be finalized I'm not saying a word to DH until I can see my points online.


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> I gotta tell you guys, I am some kinda not impressed with TTS.  2 1/2 weeks to notify you that you closed?  So difficult to get your points in the system?  Now I am nervous.  They have gotten such rave reviews in the past.  What in the world is going on?
> 
> Tammy, who did your friend buy thru?  It will be interesting to see where the error occurred with her stuff.  Do you think she will have trouble getting this squared away?
> 
> Yea, this stuff is definately worse than ROFR!  Definately not for the faint of heart.  Here's some pixie dust coming your way guys!!
> 
> 
> Hey Guys!! Who was the resale agent and company that kept getting ******.  I can't remember.  Someone just posted that there are no resellers being currently filtered.  I want to see if it still does it.



Kathy bought from TTS also.  Don't know where the mistake was made but she's going to have a mess to fix tomorrow.

I bet she who must not be named is still filtered.  Shontell...

Let's see.


----------



## tammymacb

Maybe I spelled her name wrong.  It showed up


----------



## Laxmom

The comment was "currently" filtered so it has to be a recent change since the last time we discussed this.

Tammy, keep us posted on your friend.  

Has anybody "who has lived to tell about it" gotten their DVC planner yet?  I wonder how long that takes! 

Colonialtinker, how long ago did you wire your money?


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Has anybody "who has lived to tell about it" gotten their DVC planner yet?  I wonder how long that takes!



Yep!  I got mine about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tammymacb

I got my planner, but no cards so far.  I probably got the planner late last week.


----------



## Laxmom

Wow!! That is so cool!  Finally!! Something about this process that goes quickly!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom said:


> Wow!! That is so cool!  Finally!! *Something* about this process that goes quickly!!!



You got that right! And that's about it, too..


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom, we overnight the papers Monday took until Wednesday, something to do with living in a rural area   and wired the money Tuesday.  We know that the money was received that afternoon, I called.  I was told everything was in order and that they had received the closing papers from the sellers.  As of now we are into day 44 of the process from the offer to mailing the final papers.  I was told and have read that it usually takes about 60 days if everything falls into place.  I'll know in 16 days.  
As for contract #2 I am still waiting to get the closing papers from them.  That contract is in day 20 of the process.  I have decided in the future if I want anymore points I'll buy them from Disney.  Thankfully I have been so busy at work I haven't had time to really fret over anything.
As for work you won't believe this.  
If anyone here works for Verizon I'll apologize now. Your company is driving me crazy at work  We have had so many problems keeping our DSL line up.  We are moving to a new building next month and Verizon keeps moving our lines into cyber space.  You would think they someone there would know what they are doing.  Last week I spent 2 hours trying to find out what the problem was.  They told me it had been turned off for 1. none payment by the collection department, 2. we requested it, 3. he didn't have a clue and 4. something to do with the phone side and DSL divisions.  I have came to the conclusion after 3 weeks of on and off DSL that Verizon doesn't have a clue.  Tomorrow I start all over again trying to get our DSL line running.  Maybe I'll call in


----------



## Laxmom

It is the week for fun at work!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> It is the week for fun at work!!


I would blame the moon, but its not full. The only good thing that has happened at work is I got all my files caught up. Tomorrow will be very boring if DSL isn't up sometime before noon. I wonder if they'll just let me go home  I can check the voice mail from home and call the guys on their cell phones if I need anything done. Now to run it by my boss


----------



## minniekissedme

hi everyone!!! I'm here for a bit...still have some work to do tonite...real estate never ends! 

Sounds like we had a pretty good day here all in all. 
Laxmom, I thought your input to the newbie was right on!  
I did get my planner maybe Monday. That was kinda like a tease w/no points. 

Thanks everyone...I made it! Congrats too T&E and Tammy's Kathy! One last wait...my M&D have to decide (by Sunday I told them) if they want to go with us on the first trip home! 

So what else is up!?!?  Forgot this...I saw Shontell's name made it thru before in one of my posts. Wonder if the filter is down or they have changed their minds about filtering her and dvcbyresale.com. I guess I'll know when this goes thru or I get another bad boy warning!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Chickkypoo said:


> I just got in the mail a letter from Timeshare Closing Services indicating that I closed on Tuesday the 15th. I received an e-mail on Friday from TSS notifying me that I closed, yet received another one from an admin. assistant from there yesterday notifying me of the same thing (she told me my points would be in the system May 2 - That's 2 and a half weeks after closing! I'm just hoping they submitted my info to Disney on Tuesday, Friday at the latest, and not yesterday. I called Disney this morning, and they have no record of me yet. I'm getting anxious to book my November trip, most of the week I'm going is slow, but that first weekend is usually busy, it's the end of the Food & Wine Festival and it's Rememberance Day (Veteran's Day) Weekend. Uggh! I think this is worse then waiting for ROFR, it's like being a child and having a toy put in front of you that you're not allowed to play with, lol!
> 
> I was looking at the ROFR thread, there was someone with a very similar contract to mine (same UY, same price per point, left over '07 points as well) and she didn't make it thru ROFR. Makes you wonder how they make their decisions...



Wow...as I read this I felt like I was in the Twilight Zone experiencing a weird case of de ja vu.  I see you read my post with what I went through just to get my name in the system.  I got told by 2 different people at MS that my paperwork never got sent to Disney and unless I got the closing company to resend it I was never going to get into the system.  When I called to complain maybe they discovered that others who closed the same day I did didn't have their paperwork sent over either.

I'm not sure what happened MS told me they looked everywhere my paperwork could be and it definitely wasn't there.  TTS told me that the closing company says they sent it the day after I closed but that it was sent to somebody who was out of town and they were trying to find a way for somebody else to get at it.  MS insisted to me it was not there.  I told TTS that was completely unacceptable and they got the paperwork to Disney and had it expedited and I'm now in the system.  

They must have researched what happened to my paperwork and discovered I wasn't the only one.  I'm very disappointed with them.  I guess what all of the CM's were telling me for it not to be unusual for that particular company to have people waiting 2 weeks to just get in the system was true.


----------



## Laxmom

minniekissedme said:


> Laxmom, I thought your input to the newbie was right on!



I was a book keeper in a real estate office in another life.  I guess I picked up something! 

I can't wait to get my planner.  We went to the DVC sales pitch on our cruise in Sept. and they gave us a book but we tossed it.  DUH!!  I know it was last years, but still, I would have loved to drool on the pages to pass the time.
And, of course, we talked to him about buying HHIR!!  Third time is a charm, I guess.

I am still just dumbfounded at the drama with TTS.  I guess my expectations were too high after reading all the rave reviews.  I was wondering if I had made a mistake not buying thru them. I wonder what is going on over there?  Being a business major, I would love to know.

Well, I am going to hit it.  Another day off tomorrow...how will I cope?


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> Well, I am going to hit it.  Another day off tomorrow...how will I cope?



Sleep well...study hard. We can pick up the resale conversation tomorrow.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Minnie - Great news on the points.

With all the drama going on with MS, TTS, the full moon, etc, I have a question of the day for Friday:

We joined this thread because we wanted help getting through the ROFR wait, which of the following is the worst wait,  and why?

-  Acceptance of your offer
-  ROFR
-  Estopple and closing papers
-  The wait to close, after papers and payment submitted
-  Getting into the system, WITH POINTS (that are correct)
-  HR to return so we can here about the hours he spent at the BWV front desk and see his pictures
-  Other, did I miss something (waitng for your first DVC trip does not count)


----------



## Chickkypoo

In response to the question of the day, definitely getting into the system with points. It's like being so close I can almost touch it - very frustrating!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Quick update on me adding on.. I called C- at GMAC with the info from LAXMOM, guess what no call back.  I do not think they like me there.  Like I said before I think it is a sign..I do not need to buy more points. ( I keep repeating this to myself )


----------



## Laxmom

Good morning all!!

QOD, let me see.  My offer was accepted in 2 hours, my ROFR was 8 business days, and my contract has been estoppifying or lawyering for 1 week.  Given that, I would have to say waiting for HR to return so we can hear about his trip and see his pictures.

Wow, DVC girl!  I am surprised no one got back to you. I was contacted by someone on another board that I frequent about buying 50 more HHI points.  It isn't my UY though.  Bummer.  I probably would have jumped.

We have another game tonite.  This one is a big rivalry so it will be interesting and hard hitting. Not what you want to see as a mom.

Gotta get Laxlad on his way!  I'll be back.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

QOD- For me personally, waiting for estoppel to come back was terrible.  The worst part was knowing that Cheryl got her estoppel paperwork quickly after her ROFR.  Our closing dates were two days apart, so I was like.  Whooo hooo, here comes my closing docs.  Well as we all know, that didn't happen.  I was told 3-5 weeks and passed that.  I also closed later than the date on my contract.  By the end, I was pretty frustrated and angry.  

This time, I'm gonna chill, mon.     The only thing I'd like to do wth the points, ( if I'm closed by mid June ) is rearrange them, put my 2008 points back in my account and use the banked 07 ones instead.  Not a biggie if it doesn't happen.  I'll use them somewhere else.  

So, when is ED getting home!?!?  I want info, I want pictures, I wanna know if he got his basket!  We need the dirty!


----------



## Laxmom

Wow, Tammy.  I didn't realize how long it was.  What was your timeframe.  Ours will be 6 weeks to the day if we close on the "tentative" close date.  If we close on time, I may try to use points pre cruise.  If not, DH and I are going to HHI next March.

Will or won't Ed want Sunday to recover from the drive?  Hmmm.  I say will.  What do you all think?


----------



## tammymacb

If he's home Sunday, we'll hear from him Sunday!


----------



## tammymacb

OK- here's my dreaded timeline..

I went to ROFR ( can't remember when I offered but probably around the 7th of Feb) on 2/15, passed ROFR on March 5th.  Closed April 11th, got my member number April 14th and points the 15th.


----------



## Laxmom

Do you think he missed us?? 

We will probably hit our 250th page next week so we need to start thinking of thread #2.  I don't want to lose anybody in the move. 

Great!  Just heard it is supposed to 'lacrosse' this evening.  Should have known that would happen.

Sad weekend here.  Sgt. Matt Maupin's funeral is sunday at Great American Ballpark.  He was our only MIA in Iraq until they found him last month.  Cincinnati has followed his parent's  journey for 4 years.  My heart goes out to them.  RIP Matt.


----------



## tammymacb

That's very sad.  My stepdaughter has a BF who's been in Iraq for a long time.  I think he's due to come home in May ( though Bonnie and his mother are afraid he'll be extended ).  Bonnie's been great.  She makes big care packages and sends them candy and bathroom supplies.  I guess the entire squad loves her.   

I think Ed is going to be dying to share with us...I know I can't wait to see pictures and also what snooping he's done while he was there.   

When we start the new thread, the easiest thing to do is just make a "Waiting for ROFR Support Group thread part deux" and keep right on going..


----------



## Laxmom

Good for Bonnie!!  One person can made a difference.  She has proven it.  Atta girl!

I'm sure Ed has the scoop.  Maybe he will have some info on the new "Super Walmart" going up next to the Contemporary, since there is no way that could ever be a DVC! It doesn't interest me but I know there are those who are dying for info.

I think it would help if we mentioned our new thread every few pages too...just in case there are people like me walking around in a daze.  I dialed into my conference call yesterday for my induction, only to find out I messed up the time change!  DOH!  I thought Colorado was 3 hours behind us, not 2!!  I will try again for tomorrows call.

Hey, OT....again......but if anyone loves Honey Baked Ham, there is a great code on the budget boards for 50% off.  You must use the link in the thread though.  When I went into their website directly, the ham was $68 compared to $38 with the link.   Final price was $19.50 for 1/4 a ham.  Not bad.


----------



## minniekissedme

Good morning ladies (since it appears you are the only ones here!)

QOTD - I vote for waiting for ROFR only because of the fear of the unknown. I may have had more angst in some other parts (can you say "where are my points) but knowing that someone else was in control of my fate is hard. Plus, you have to start all over again and how knows when a contract like I did get comes along twice. 

Then start over...and maybe over...then addonitis, then more addonitis...


----------



## Laxmom

I had a weird calm thu ROFR - almost zen.  Until we hit the day I thought we should hear...day 2.  No, seriously, about day 9, I realized we could hear anyday.  Then I would jump when the phone rang.  I am even ok now waiting for eslawyeropple.  Now, when it comes to waiting for things to show up....I will be a basket case.  Prepare the padded cell.

Do you remember "Carmen San Diego"?  The theme song?  "Where in the world is Holday Road?

Hey Tammy!  OT, again, but I followed a link on someone's post yesterday where they posted Christmas pictures of all the WDW resorts.  BWV was gorgeous!!  My favorite, I think.  We are thinking a trip down for the decorations would be really nice for one of your getaways.  Probably not this year and we would probably rent a room for the weekend.


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> We are thinking a trip down for the decorations would be really nice for one of your getaways.  Probably not this year and we would probably rent a room for the weekend.



I'm hoping that is trip number two...possibly go over New Year. The mouseketeers are out until the 5th so we can hit a few days of cheaper rates!


----------



## Laxmom

My mousketeer would be bored.  I don't think he would enjoy it as much as we would.  Plus it would mean time away from his Xbox 360.  I would want to take the bus and go to each resort; take a whole day if I wanted to just to see the resorts.  Then the Osborne thing.  He might get into that.  I dunno.  We'll see.  I would ask and he would tell me if he didn't want to go.  He would stay with his brother and he actually might prefer that.


----------



## tammymacb

The lights and decorations at Christmas are my favorite thing about Disney.  I can't believe I'm not going this year....but with the cruise in September, I'm saving points for a nice trip in 2009 ( when I can book at the 11 mo window day by day at BWV ).


----------



## minniekissedme

since I saw a special on the Dis decorations I've wanted to go and with our bonus banked points there isn't a reason for us to at least try. We'll see...

I hope my M&D's ears are burning...I want to book my Aug trip!


----------



## Chickkypoo

Called Disney again today, still not in the system. I pushed for them to check after what happened to Icouldlivethere. They have no record of my contract, and everything that came in on that date has already been processed. I swear I was about to cry.

I've got calls out to The Timeshare Store and Timeshare Closing Services, hopefully this can be fixed soon! I'm just grateful for this board, if I hadn't read about what happened to Icouldlivethere, I probably would have waited another week before pushing the issue.


----------



## icouldlivethere

I feel your pain Chickkypoo!   

Obviously something went wrong with the contracts of people who closed on April 15th.  I'm interested in hearing what story they give you.  I'm going to send you a PM with the name of the person in Member Administration that was able to straighten things out for me and get me in the system.

I sure hope they are able to get you in the system soon!


----------



## Laxmom

I simply cannot write here what I am thinking right now.  I cannot believe this garbage.  I would be telling anyone, anywhere that would listen how bad this has all gone. (as a matter of fact, I have been) I hope they give you guys a decent explanation and they would hear about this all the way to the managers office.  I thought TTS was supposed to be so good.

No one, but no one comes between me and my DVC!!!  No one.






no one.  done now.


----------



## disneymotherof3

GoofyDad13 said:


> Minnie - Great news on the points.
> 
> With all the drama going on with MS, TTS, the full moon, etc, I have a question of the day for Friday:
> 
> We joined this thread because we wanted help getting through the ROFR wait, which of the following is the worst wait,  and why?
> 
> -  Acceptance of your offer
> -  ROFR
> -  Estopple and closing papers
> -  The wait to close, after papers and payment submitted
> -  Getting into the system, WITH POINTS (that are correct)
> -  HR to return so we can here about the hours he spent at the BWV front desk and see his pictures
> -  Other, did I miss something (waitng for your first DVC trip does not count)



I would have to say ROFR was the worst part for us.  Waiting for something that we had no control over was terrible!  I'm so glad it's over.  I don't think we're going to add on until next year.


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, I took my pill and I am better now.

I guess I feel like I still have no control over my contract and won't until it is over so to me, this whole thing has been like riding a bus with Mickey driving.  Now the lawyer is driving but he still has big ears.  It has been fun sharing my bus with all of you, though.

Ok, maybe too many pills.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> ...and my contract has been *estoppifying *or lawyering for 1 week.  Given that, I would have to say waiting for HR to return so we can hear about his trip and see his pictures.



Yessss! I have successfully introduced a new word into the "waiting for ROFR" lexicon!!


----------



## Laxmom




----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Ok, I took my pill and I am better now.
> 
> I guess I feel like I still have no control over my contract and won't until it is over so to me, this whole thing has been like riding a bus with Mickey driving.  Now the lawyer is driving but he still has big ears.  It has been fun sharing my bus with all of you, though.
> 
> Ok, maybe too many pills.



I kind of like our little "core" community, and the folks that pass through, briefly, as well. I think we ought to keep this thread alive, and continue to shepherd through the folks that find us along the ROFR journey! We can be like ... ROFR gurus, or something.


----------



## Laxmom

Or Disney Llamas?  

I was checking out the budget boards.  There is a huge thread on people selling old gold.  I think I may clean out the jewelry box!! 

I've been a bum today.  Not much getting accomplished.  I am waiting for DS to get home and run to the lacrosse store.  He needs stuff for his new stick.

Back to reading about gold.  I'll be back!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Or Disney Llamas?
> 
> I was checking out the budget boards.  There is a huge thread on people selling old gold.  I think I may clean out the jewelry box!!
> 
> I've been a bum today.  Not much getting accomplished.  I am waiting for DS to get home and run to the lacrosse store.  He needs stuff for his new stick.
> 
> Back to reading about gold.  I'll be back!



I saw that thread too and sent some of my old stuff in.  I got $321.96!!!  I was so excited that I was goingto add to our "Disney fund".  But then our AC stopped working and there went that money.  Oh well!  At least we had the money.


----------



## Laxmom

Which one did you use?  I am still trying to read to find out if they take SS also.  I have an really old charm bracelet from when I was a kid plus a lot of other SS jewelry.  It would be nice to get something for that too.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I printed out the stuff to sell my gold too! I have not gotten around to it though.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Which one did you use?  I am still trying to read to find out if they take SS also.  I have an really old charm bracelet from when I was a kid plus a lot of other SS jewelry.  It would be nice to get something for that too.



I used USGB.  I think that they do, but I'm not really sure.  You could call them and find out.  I will tell you though, don't expect a lot for it.  Right now they payment for SS is only about $16.85 per ounce.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

i HEARD from GMAC today that my contract went to Disney on Monday 4/21.  I have a feeling it isn't going to pass.


----------



## amandamc8

OMG! I just had an email telling me we that we have passed ROFR    I can't believe it was so fast - we only put our offer in on the 15th!

So that's the first part over with - sounds like the fun really starts now  

I am so excited - I can't wait to tell DD later tonight - she doesn't even know that we have decided to buy into DVC!


----------



## Laxmom

Something is better than nothing.  I will never wear it and have no daughters.  I think I am going with Goodfellows.  I just like their website and method better.  I have been to the diamond district in NY.  Made me a little nervous but that is another story.

I hope you are wrong, TTV.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.  Did your agent at GMAC say anything?

Congrats Amanda!! Whoo Hooo!!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

TenThousandVolts said:


> i HEARD from GMAC today that my contract went to Disney on Monday 4/21.  I have a feeling it isn't going to pass.



Think Positive!!!  Here's some pixiedust for you!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations amandamc8!!!    It must have been all of those magical wishes I sent your way!!  

I have removed you from the dreaded waiting for ROFR list.  Now that you have graduated it is time to wait for estoppel on your way to waiting to close.  Good Luck and may you come through it all with you good humor intact!   

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/23/08: *

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

TenThousandVolts

Barb

mmcguire

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats Amandamc8!!!     

*As of 4/25/08, those waiting to close:*


snowbunny

Tammymacb

Beavertails Queen

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

Kat4Disney

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Monami7

Grandbuddy

Cherta

karebear06

cybertea201

Laxmom

VerandahMan

Bookwormde

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, I am confused.  I know, surprise, surprise!! I see MICKEY on the ROFR list for a 2nd attempt but I somehow missed it.  I even when to the ROFR thread and see where MICKEY mentions being in ROFR again but I can't for the life of me find the post.  Someone fill me in?


----------



## minniekissedme

congrats Amanda...


----------



## Cherta

Grandbuddy said:


> I kind of like our little "core" community, and the folks that pass through, briefly, as well. I think we ought to keep this thread alive, and continue to shepherd through the folks that find us along the ROFR journey! We can be like ... ROFR gurus, or something.



Had a moment so I wanted to say  to all of you "core" people and encourage you all to keep this thread going!  Reading about everyone else's experiences has helped keep things in perspective for me...

Still waiting to get the "Boardwalk Closing Documents" email!  I don't have a trip planned until June 2009, but I'm hoping to be in the system before Memorial Day so that I can tour the Grand Californian Villas.  I only live 30 minutes away from DL, so I think my first case of addonitis will occur with this resort!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Ok, I am confused.  I know, surprise, surprise!! I see MICKEY on the ROFR list for a 2nd attempt but I somehow missed it.  I even when to the ROFR thread and see where MICKEY mentions being in ROFR again but I can't for the life of me find the post.  Someone fill me in?





Here you go Susan, I think this is what you were asking about: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24658679&postcount=2604 or maybe not? I'm not sure now? It's been a long day............


----------



## Laxmom

Hey Cherta!  Good luck with your closing and check back in and let us know the details of those GCV's.  I won't add on there - too far to make sense right now- but maybe someday I'll visit.  Loved the Grand Californian Hotel.


----------



## Verandah Man

Susan, I just went back and re-read your post. I'm sorry, if you were asking about a post from MICKEY and a new contract, I didn't see anything on that either. Like I said in my last post, it's been a long day and I think I better go tap a long nap, or get something stonger than iced tea to drink..........


----------



## Laxmom

It was there, Andy, but I missed it the first time.  In the thread you linked, MICKEY says they found another contract the same day.  Thanks!  See you aren't as far gone as you thought!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> It was there, Andy, but I missed it the first time.  In the thread you linked, MICKEY says they found another contract the same day.  Thanks!  See you aren't as far gone as you thought!!!





And here I thought my brained was completely fried today.........


----------



## Laxmom

Not completely...... 

Off to lacrosse.  So far, the radar looks clear.  I sure hope it stays that way!  Should be a good game!TTFN


----------



## tammymacb

I added a ticker, too!   

Let the single digit countdown begin!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I have booked my first trip home and my flight. I am going on Dec 14th - YEAH!!!!!!

Sorry I was MIA - I was at a college visit with DD all day - we had a nice time and the weather was perfect.


----------



## tammymacb

Today the weather was beautiful...Hope you had a great time.

I'm so jealous of those of you going for Christmas this year...I wanna go sooooo bad!


----------



## tammymacb

Laxmom- saw you got to have a nice warm and fuzzy discussion with Aunt Edna today...Better you than me..


----------



## icouldlivethere

Hey Tammy I've been thinking of you all day today wondering if your GF got her points straightened out.


----------



## colonialtinker

tammymacb said:


> Laxmom- saw you got to have a nice warm and fuzzy discussion with Aunt Edna today...Better you than me..


 
Tammy - She didn't get Aunt Edna I did and she works for Verizon  Still can't get online at work , its driving me crazy. I use to be able to keep up with this thread during my breaks, now I have to write down where I left off and read,read and read

Susan - Hopefully Aunt Edna wasn't too mean Hope Laxlad's lacrosse team wins tonight


----------



## tammymacb

icouldlivethere said:


> Hey Tammy I've been thinking of you all day today wondering if your GF got her points straightened out.




Well, Kathy's story gets better and better.  Instead of getting 19 banked points- she got 50.. 

Her Dec ressie to OKW is for 4 nites, her statement says it will use 32 points, but the ressie only deducted 8 points from her account..  

That's part of the problem.  Still haven't figured out why they took 08 points for her ressie instead of 07 though.


----------



## dizney4us

I just check our account, and our BWV contract is on there along with all our points!  How exciting!!  Just thought I'd share. 
We leave for our Disney Wonder cruise Sunday, then a 2 night stay at SSR!! Can't wait


----------



## Verandah Man

dizney4us said:


> I just check our account, and our BWV contract is on there along with all our points!  How exciting!!  Just thought I'd share.
> We leave for our Disney Wonder cruise Sunday, then a 2 night stay at SSR!! Can't wait





Congrats!!!


----------



## Chickkypoo

Jason called me back from TTS this morning right before I left for work. He got a hold of Brenda at TCS and my paperwork was re-sent on a rush basis. She will follow up with her contact on Monday when her contact returns from vacation.

I told him it was weird that I wasn't the only one that issues with my paperwork going thru on that day. I said something must have been up with the fax machine. He said they don't fax the info to Disney, they e-mail it. I guess my (and icouldlivethere)'s e-mail got lost in cyberspace.

Hopefully everything will be straightened out for me by Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Chickkypoo said:


> Jason called me back from TTS this morning right before I left for work. He got a hold of Brenda at TCS and my paperwork was re-sent on a rush basis. She will follow up with her contact on Monday when her contact returns from vacation.
> 
> I told him it was weird that I wasn't the only one that issues with my paperwork going thru on that day. I said something must have been up with the fax machine. He said they don't fax the info to Disney, they e-mail it. I guess my (and icouldlivethere)'s e-mail got lost in cyberspace.
> 
> Hopefully everything will be straightened out for me by Monday or Tuesday!



I do too! Good luck!  

What is up with that point mess up. That is so odd. 

Has anyone here ever gone to Disney the week before Christmas? I was just wondering if that is a busy week or if everyone waits for Christmas week to go.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Testing ticker


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Okay  - why does it cut my ticker off when I post - it looks right when I preview my signature  

We did have a great time today - thanks. I can't believe she is going to college but was so happy she decided to go Home with us this December.


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay  - why does it cut my ticker off when I post - it looks right when I preview my signature
> 
> We did have a great time today - thanks. I can't believe she is going to college but was so happy she decided to go Home with us this December.





Your siggie can only be so many pixels high and long, I forget exactly what the sizes are, but what is happening in your siggie, happened to me and I had to make adjustments to make everything fit. Just like yours, mine looked fine until I looked at it in a post.


----------



## Verandah Man

Here you go, new siggie rules: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1610271


----------



## Laxmom

Back from Lacrosse and even Aunt Edna can't spoil this night!!  Kings JV won in 2nd OT.....and guess who scored the goal!!!!  

LLLLLAAAAXXXXXLLLLAAADDD!!!   

I tell you, there was nothing like sitting, well standing, in the stands and seeing the team rush your son.  People he didn't even know were coming up and congratulating him.  Just awesome.  I am horse.  It was an intense 8 minutes.  The one thing he did that made me the proudest; after the game, he sought out the goalie and shook his hand.  My Dad would have been so proud of him.  I know I am.

Yea, well, I held my tongue on Aunt Edna.  She lurked off of the transportation threads.  She is so not worth it.  She actually didn't get as nasty as she has in the past.  Miserable people just love to spread their misery.  She makes assumptions about people and interprets everything in such a negative way because that is how she treats people so she expects it in return.  Sad little woman.

Colonialtinker, I think you must have gotten her evil twin, Aunt Ethel because she was definately on the DVC threads today, in all her glory.

Congrats on being in Dizney4us and Chickkypoo, you have more patients than I.


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Okay  - why does it cut my ticker off when I post - it looks right when I preview my signature
> 
> We did have a great time today - thanks. I can't believe she is going to college but was so happy she decided to go Home with us this December.



The maximum size is 250 pixils high x 600 pixils wide.


----------



## minniekissedme

It's been a loooonnngggg day...just got home, watching the disney show on the Animal Kingdom (I can't believe we never had a DVR before...it's so great). OOhh getting ready to show the Yeti...


----------



## GoofyDad13

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Has anyone here ever gone to Disney the week before Christmas? I was just wondering if that is a busy week or if everyone waits for Christmas week to go.



We went before Christmas in 2006, if I remember correct is was 16-21 December.  Crowds were not bad but Christmas was the week after we left.  I think it really starts to get busy the weekend before Christmas, and is really dependent on how school breaks fall.

WAY TO GO LAXLAD!!!

Do we need to add Aunt Ethel to the list of those who are banned for this thread?

and Minnie, I agree, DVR's are awesome.  I have most of the disney shows saved, we only have 12% space available now.

Hope all have a good weekend, I go out of town for work again tomorrow, and not sure how often I will get to check in.  good luck to all.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Hi All
Busy day my husband is surprising me with a trip out of town for one night for our big 8 year anniversary.  We leave in the morning....missed most of the day here...lots going on.

Hope you all have a great weekend...still nothing from our Estoppel..17 days and counting....try not to have too much fun!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> I am horse.



Well, neigh to you, too. I'm certain you are the front end. 

I've been hoarse, too - but due to a sinus infection, rather than anything fun.

Congratulations to the Laxlad and his team. Sounds exciting (though I never really understood even the rules of soccer, while cheering my younger son). Lacrosse looks kind of like soccer, other than the fact that everyone is carrying a weapon. Well, something that can conk you on the head, anyway. Is lacrosse kind of like airborne hockey, without ice?


----------



## Laxmom

I was too excited to spell!!! Don't tell ED!!!  Just call me Winnie!!

No conking on the head in lacrosse; that's a penalty.  It is a combination of hockey and soccer.  There is a penalty box, you can go behind the goal, you can check with your stick and poke and hit the other guys stick to knock the ball out.  The positions are like soccer-middies can run the entire field, attack can only go to the 50 yd line on their own side, and defenders can only go to the 50 on the opponents side.  Subs are on the fly during play in most cases.  Airborne hockey without ice is a good description.

Laxlad did get cremed last night.  He went airborne and was slow to get up.  He says everything hurt but he did get up before they had to stop play and take him out.  I am anxious to see how sore he is this am.

Have a great trip and Happy Anniversary, Amy!!  After the past couple of weeks with Dr.'s and hospitals, you deserve it, girl!!!

I have heard that it is a very busy time for DVC but a slower time for the parks.  At least until the week of Christmas.

What did we do before DVR.  We have a boatload on ours too but it is mostly Westerns (DH) and Lacrosse.  It is clear to see that the men control the remote in this house!!!

I think Aunt Ethel warrants a ban, too.  Anyone that would harass someone as nice as Colonialtinker deserves a big, scarlet "B" on her chest!!  (Which stands for banned, by the way, not the other word!!)  What were you thinking!?


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

How do I adjust the height?


----------



## Laxmom

Can you remove any spaces between them?  That's what I had to do.  I think when you make it, you can also adjust the hight and width at that point but I have never done it.  Mine has no spaces between lines, as an example.


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> How do I adjust the height?




Sometimes it is easier to do, then to explain. But like Susan said, in the three pics in the bottom of my siggie, I just put one url address after the other and got them in a straight line saving height space.

Good Luck!!!!!


I also just sent you a PM, I hope it helps!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Susan - I know exactly how you feel, my son played football and stopped the visiting team from scoring in O/T.  The feeling a parent feels is unbelievable  Way to go Laxlad .  I have followed lacrosse, DH watches most sporting events, lacrosse was one that appealed to me.
No Aunt Edna's 0r Ethels today everyone, it the weekend. 

Bob I love my DVR, we've had ours for years.  In fact we have 2 one in our bedroom and 1 in livingroom.  The one in our bedroom is the one I record.  I have protected all my Disney programs. 
We received the following late last night "The information was received by the title company today so that they can prepare the documents for closing next week.   We are happy as Disney has taken much too long for the info but they are swamped as this is busy season.   But anyway, good news, we are almost there!!.   I will send you instructions for the closing when I get the documents for my approval from the title company"  Looks like we're getting ready to send another check.  This time I have already have the money in the checking account no transfers from one account to another.


----------



## Verandah Man

colonialtinker said:


> We received the following late last night "The information was received by the title company today so that they can prepare the documents for closing next week.   We are happy as Disney has taken much too long for the info but they are swamped as this is busy season.   But anyway, good news, we are almost there!!.   I will send you instructions for the closing when I get the documents for my approval from the title company"  Looks like we're getting ready to send another check. *This time I have already have the money in the checking account no transfers from one account to another*.





*Congrats CT!!!*

I also switched $$ from our savings to our checking account this week, no word yet on closing for us, but I wanted to be ready for *THAT* day!!!


----------



## mmcguire

Yay!!!  I just opened my email, and Jaki sent us a message around 10 last night that Disney approved our purchase!       I cannot believe how fast it was -- she just told us on Monday it was going for approval, but I'm not sure exactly when it was sent.

Ding! Ding! Next stop -- Estopple!

This I can wait for since we don't have to worry about the purchase being "killed".  

Best of luck to the rest of you waiting!


----------



## Laxmom

Are you guys wiring your money or sending a check over night?  Congrats CT!! I have been contacted by the closing company but they did not say they had our paperwork.

My oldest wishes lacrosse had been there when he was in school.  Unfortunately with his work schedule at Boys and Girls Club, he has only been able to come to one game.  We are addicted.  Every Sat. we are watching ESPNU.  We were considering driving to South Bend to see Notre Dame and OSU tomorrow.  It is supposed to be a big game.

Aunt who?  None of those here!!

Congrats mmcguire!!!! Whhooooo Hoooooo!!!  It is a relief isn't it?


----------



## Verandah Man

mmcguire said:


> Yay!!!  I just opened my email, and Jaki sent us a message around 10 last night that Disney approved our purchase!       I cannot believe how fast it was -- she just told us on Monday it was going for approval, but I'm not sure exactly when it was sent.
> 
> Ding! Ding! Next stop -- Estopple!
> 
> This I can wait for since we don't have to worry about the purchase being "killed".
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of you waiting!





*Congrats and Welcome Home!!!*


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Are you guys wiring your money or sending a check over night?
> 
> My oldest wishes lacrosse had been there when he was in school.  Unfortunately with his work schedule at Boys and Girls Club, he has only been able to come to one game.  We are addicted.  Every Sat. we are watching ESPNU.  We were considering driving to South Bend to see Notre Dame and OSU tomorrow.  It is supposed to be a big game.
> 
> Aunt who?  None of those here!!
> 
> Congrats mmcguire!!!! Whhooooo Hoooooo!!!  It is a relief isn't it?





I will most likely just send our last paperwork and check overnight. We don't have any plans on trying to schedule any trips in the near future, so no big rush for us. I just wanted to have everything ready to go when we get the word.


----------



## Laxmom

That is what I was thinking also.  Besides, I don't think you would really save any time between waiting for the wire to post and fed ex.  I can only dream about the day!!  Sigh.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> That is what I was thinking also.  Besides, I don't think you would really save any time between waiting for the wire to post and fed ex.  I can only dream about the day!!  Sigh.




Ever since getting the word that we passed ROFR, I have been rather calm about everything. Maybe if I was waiting to book a trip, I'm sure I would have felt differently, something like this


----------



## Laxmom

Same here.  We will be booking a trip but we will close well within the 11 month window but before the 7 months opens up.  I will still check availability for our trip in Sept but I really don't think I will have any luck.  I have my back up plan that I am really not sure I want to give up anyway.  A 3 bedroom for a 2 bedroom?  Hmmmm.  Cash verses points?   Hmmmm.  Whatever happens, happens.

What was that Doris Day song?  Que Sera, Sera.  And don't anyone dare tell me they are too young for that one!! We are too, we just love old movies.


----------



## colonialtinker

Verandah Man said:


> Ever since getting the word that we passed ROFR, I have been rather calm about everything. Maybe if I was waiting to book a trip, I'm sure I would have felt differently, something like this


 
I know, I have been too calm for DH. Our first contract YU Oct. has banked points from 06 that have to be used. I also will need to bank 07 points. We had already planned our summer trip I wasn't looking at another trip until Dec.,now I'll be trying to get the last week of August, I'm not losing my points. I really I'm going to try not to take DD out of school this year for a vacation I doubt if I'll succeed as weekend points use seem like a waste of good points to me and I am going to go at Christmas 
For all who have asked about Christmas, we went last year Dec. 17 - 27. Crowds started picking up around the 20 by the 26 it was extremely crowded. Fastpass was closed by noon must days, late EMH was crowded unless you stayed past 11p. DH who hates large crowds has decided if I want to see Christmas at WDW then we have to go during the first 2 weeks. To get away from the crowds we resort hopped which we both loved, it was great seeing all the different resort decorations. Hopefully we'll be able to book a ressie, as DD and future SIL would like to go again. DD8 just wants to get out of school for extra days 
Susan - Love that song, now i have it running threw my head Que Sera Sera


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

colonialtinker said:


> We received the following late last night "The information was received by the title company today so that they can prepare the documents for closing next week.




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 



colonialtinker said:


> For all who have asked about Christmas, we went last year Dec. 17 - 27. Crowds started picking up around the 20 by the 26 it was extremely crowded.



Very cool - we are going from Sunday to Friday - the 14th to the 19th - I will be a Disney for my birthday this year - Winter break begins the next week so I am hoping we are leaving as the crowds are coming


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Verandah Man said:


> Ever since getting the word that we passed ROFR, I have been rather calm about everything. Maybe if I was waiting to book a trip, I'm sure I would have felt differently, something like this



Thanks again for the help with my signature! 

I was calm until that 7 month window approached. Thankfully we got our points right in time


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Thanks again for the help with my signature!




Lookin' Good!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> That is what I was thinking also.  Besides, I don't think you would really save any time between waiting for the wire to post and fed ex.  I can only dream about the day!!  Sigh.



I sent mine UPSP next day - I found it was cheaper then Fed Ex and got there in the same amount of time. I figured with the sellers needing a notary that there was no point in spending the extra money on the wire, although it is all preference and we had one on here wire it with out any problems. 

It is cool when you can relax - when we add on I will make sure it is on a contract that will close well with in that 7 month window so the only sweating we have is the ROFR.


----------



## Laxmom

We didn't take Laxlad out of school this year for a vacation but he will miss a week in Sept. for our cruise.  That will be the last time he misses school for a trip; he will be a junior and it will be challenging for him to keep up.  Because of the holiday, he will miss 4 days.  So any Christmas trip this year, would be DH and I.  Not sure if we can make it go this year or not.  We have 2 FF tickets- one NWA and one Delta.  Might make sense to use them before the merger.  We would go on a cash ressie or stay in a hotel.  If we manage to stay onsite, no need for a rental car.  I will have to talk to DH.  If he thought our trip this July was too much, he's gonna love this!

The pictures just look gorgeous.  I am sure they don't do it justice.

I will probably go USPS too.  More convenient than Fed Ex for me.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Same here.  We will be booking a trip but we will close well within the 11 month window but before the 7 months opens up.  I will still check availability for our trip in Sept but I really don't think I will have any luck.  I have my back up plan that I am really not sure I want to give up anyway.  A 3 bedroom for a 2 bedroom?  Hmmmm.  Cash verses points?   Hmmmm.  Whatever happens, happens.
> 
> What was that Doris Day song?  Que Sera, Sera.  And don't anyone dare tell me they are too young for that one!! We are too, we just love old movies.





That is one of my favorite Doris Day songs. In fact, I saw her sing it just the other week as I was channel surfing, and the part of the movie was playing, just as she was getting ready to start singing.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> We didn't take Laxlad out of school this year for a vacation but he will miss a week in Sept. for our cruise.  That will be the last time he misses school for a trip; he will be a junior and it will be challenging for him to keep up.  .



We booked ours so our then 8th grader and 5th grader will miss a week bt we get their work ahead of time and they do it before we go. I know once she gets in the higher grades we can't do that anymore. Our oldest will be home from college. Her finals end the Friday before we leave. We figured our first and only chance to see the lights before we have quite a few years that they can't miss school. My DH and I don't like huge crowds either so I hope it works out. Flight prices went up, but I guess that is to be expected. 

VM - thanks so much!!! It worked great!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hey laxmom- My son is a lax player- and I was too when I was young. (girls- very different)  This year he is taking a break from from lacrosse and trying baseball.  After is last bball game he said that he baseball isn't enough exercise and he really misses hitting AND getting hit.  I guess he is what they call- sensory seeking. He is better at baseball but he misses lacrosse so he will have a tough time deciding which to choose next year.  I will not let him do both because of schedules.
We are in MD so everyone plays lacrosse and they start young.  My neice just started this year- she is in kendergarten- my brother says the games are hilarious. My son didn't start until 2nd grade- and he was the only kid on his team who was a 1st timer.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> We didn't take Laxlad out of school this year for a vacation but he will miss a week in Sept. for our cruise.  That will be the last time he misses school for a trip; he will be a junior and it will be challenging for him to keep up.  Because of the holiday, he will miss 4 days.  So any Christmas trip this year, would be DH and I.  Not sure if we can make it go this year or not.  We have 2 FF tickets- one NWA and one Delta.  Might make sense to use them before the merger.  We would go on a cash ressie or stay in a hotel.  If we manage to stay onsite, no need for a rental car.  I will have to talk to DH.  If he thought our trip this July was too much, he's gonna love this!
> 
> The pictures just look gorgeous.  I am sure they don't do it justice.
> 
> I will probably go USPS too.  More convenient than Fed Ex for me.




I drive by our local post office and bank about ten times a day, it won't be anything for me to stop in both places and take care of business!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Does anyone think it's wrong to take a third grader out of school for a few days?  Small school here and Super acts like its a crime, DD is a honor roll student and its so much easier going when its not crowded.  

T & E - When is your birthday?  DH's is the 17.  Did you get short changed on Christmas gifts like him  He is always talking about that.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> What was that Doris Day song?  Que Sera, Sera.  And don't anyone dare tell me they are too young for that one!! We are too, we just love old movies.




I remember seeing that movie at the drive-in, as a child, and watching breathlessly, as Doris sang that song while searching for her son - it's the only scene I remember.

Congratulations MMac!

I'll overnight or priority my paperwork and certified check, when the time comes. I'm not in a hurry to get my points and take a trip - but I need my 2007 points in my account before the 1st of August - so I can bank them. (I'll have 110 banked '06 points I'll have to use before 12/1, after I get into the system.)

Hope everyone has a relaxing Saturday. (I know it's Saturday, 'cause the DW is off, today. Don't know how we'll keep up with what day it is after she retires! Don't hate me because I'm a man of leisure  You, too, may be old someday.)


----------



## Verandah Man

colonialtinker said:


> Does anyone think it's wrong to take a third grader out of school for a few days?  Small school here and Super acts like its a crime, DD is a honor roll student and its so much easier going when its not crowded.





We took our DD out of school a few times for family vacation. The latest was in May 2006 and she was a sophomore in high school at the time. The only reason we did it was because it was in May and we were having a family reunion on the Magic. 

The other 2 times we took her out she was still in elementary school and we didn't have any problems with her teacher. Our DD did take her school work with her and we worked on it a little each day.


----------



## colonialtinker

Grandbuddy said:


> Hope everyone has a relaxing Saturday. (I know it's Saturday, 'cause the DW is off, today. Don't know how we'll keep up with what day it is after she retires! Don't hate me because I'm a man of leisure You, too, may be old someday.)


 
DH is a man of leisure too. He now is in charge of housework  and getting DD off to school on time. So far he has alot too learn, they are always running late in the mornings. Last year I got a call at work from the school about DD's tardiness. Had to have a long talk with DH on that one, talked worked  only 1 tardiness day this year.

I will be sending all paperwork and check USPS. Bank and post office 2 blocks from each other. Plus I already did the wiring and mailing on first contract. Since money got there first I've decided I prefer that the paperwork and check arrive together


----------



## Grandbuddy

colonialtinker said:


> Does anyone think it's wrong to take a third grader out of school for a few days?  Small school here and Super acts like its a crime, DD is a honor roll student and its so much easier going when its not crowded.



At least, not for a Disney world trip. But, in Alabama, if a student has six unexcused absences within a school year, the parents can be jailed. No joke. Funding, and preparation for testing that determines the amount of oversight a school will get from year to year, are key issues. A school with high rates of absenteeism, or with test scores that don't measure up, goes into "School Improvement" mode, and everything is under extreme scrutiny from the state board. So, your Super may have some real concerns. (DW is a kindergarten reading coach.)


----------



## Laxmom

Siggie looks good, T&E!!

I don't think it is a big deal if they can keep up with work.  Especially at that age.  I am nervous about taking Laxlad out of school but this is his 18th birthday trip so they will just have to get over it!  We have always been selective about taking our kids out and they have no doubt of the importance of their education.  It isn't taken lightly and we have a "come to Jesus" talk about getting the work done and the fact that it won't happen again if the grades go down.  But....mine are older than yours! 

TTV, Wow!! Kindergarten?  I keep telling Laxlad that if we had stayed in NY, he would have had a stick in his hand in kindergarten.  We lived near Cornell University.  We are behind the curve here.  We have had a program for 6 years; our seniors have the most experience of any class so far because they were on the first 7&8th grade team 6 years ago.  We just started a youth league for 3-6 this season.  The year Laxlad played 8th grade, only 4 kids had every played before.  The sport is growing fast here but not near the level of play you guys see.  It is still not a state sanctioned sport and it is pay to play.  We (the parents) still pay for the coaches salaries and refs while the school pays transportation and uniforms.  Our cost - approx. $400 after fee and clothing, ie warm ups and team underarmor.

He chose lacrosse because he thought baseball would be boring.  He gave up soccer for it and even announced last night that he won't be playing soccer this fall.  (Normally, he considers it training for lacrosse.)


----------



## Laxmom

In our SD, they just send a nasty gram.  We got one this year.  DH's Father and Step Father both died in Feb and Laxlad missed almost 2 weeks for funerals.  The note was a bit of a smack in the face considering what we had just been through.  Just a little tacky.  We also got one for oldest DS, who I will now call Collegeman, the year that my Mom died.  Our kids don't miss much school which is why I probably don't worry much.  Last year, Laxlad missed 1 day due to illness.

I think the schools just have to be firm.  There are people who would take advantage and abuse and all leniency.  (did I spell that right?)  Heck, there are people who just plain don't care if their child is at school or not.


----------



## icouldlivethere

colonialtinker said:


> Does anyone think it's wrong to take a third grader out of school for a few days?  Small school here and Super acts like its a crime, DD is a honor roll student and its so much easier going when its not crowded.



We took our kids out of school when they were in elementary school for vacations no problem.  They were excellent students and easily caught up.  It's a lot tougher when they get older.  Both of my DS's played ice hockey (talk about a physical game) so between games, tournaments and practices it was a lot harder to plan vacations not to mention all of the social events and what not that they get involved in when they were older.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> ... leniency.  (did I spell that right?)




You certainly did. 

(I once thought I was going to be a teacher, too - English grammar and lit. One year teaching in a junior high school cured me. Taught freshman comp at the college level for a couple of quarters while briefly pursuing a masters' in English lit - but ditched that course of study for Rehabilitation Counseling. It was a good move for me - and the teacher training still came in handy, since the last several years of my career involved massive amounts of proofreading of investigative material.)


----------



## colonialtinker

Grandbuddy said:


> At least, not for a Disney world trip. But, in Alabama, if a student has six unexcused absences within a school year, the parents can be jailed. No joke. Funding, and preparation for testing that determines the amount of oversight a school will get from year to year, are key issues. A school with high rates of absenteeism, or with test scores that don't measure up, goes into "School Improvement" mode, and everything is under extreme scrutiny from the state board. So, your Super may have some real concerns. (DW is a kindergarten reading coach.)


 
I'm in a unique situtation. DH is on the local school board, at least until June 30. Election coming up and there are 7 people running for 3 spots. Its very scary here right now as a lot of people don't understand the No Child left behind act. It's a shame that we now teach to tests. I'll apologize if this offends anyone but give me the good old days when learning was fun and teachers weren't under the stress that they have now with all the federal and state regulations.


----------



## icouldlivethere

TenThousandVolts said:


> Hey laxmom- My son is a lax player- and I was too when I was young. (girls- very different)  This year he is taking a break from from lacrosse and trying baseball.  After is last bball game he said that he baseball isn't enough exercise and he really misses hitting AND getting hit.  I guess he is what they call- sensory seeking. He is better at baseball but he misses lacrosse so he will have a tough time deciding which to choose next year.  I will not let him do both because of schedules.
> We are in MD so everyone plays lacrosse and they start young.  My neice just started this year- she is in kendergarten- my brother says the games are hilarious. My son didn't start until 2nd grade- and he was the only kid on his team who was a 1st timer.



OK I just figured out what laxmom and laxlad stood for. When you said your son was a lax player it just now dawned on me what lax was short for.   I don't remember there being lacrosse at our schools here.  Ice hockey is really big here in Michigan (talk about hitting and getting hit) and our DS's started playing when they were 4 and 5 years old.  Both played for their HS varsity ice hockey teams.  Watching 4 and 5 year olds playing ice hockey with all of that equipment on is hilarious too.


----------



## Laxmom

Grandbuddy said:


> You certainly did.
> 
> (I once thought I was going to be a teacher, too - English grammar and lit. One year teaching in a junior high school cured me. Taught freshman comp at the college level for a couple of quarters while briefly pursuing a masters' in English lit - but ditched that course of study for Rehabilitation Counseling. It was a good move for me - and the teacher training still came in handy, since the last several years of my career involved massive amounts of proofreading of investigative material.)



Holy Smokes!!



icouldlivethere said:


> We took our kids out of school when they were in elementary school for vacations no problem.  They were excellent students and easily caught up.  It's a lot tougher when they get older.  Both of my DS's played ice hockey (talk about a physical game) so between games, tournaments and practices it was a lot harder to plan vacations not to mention all of the social events and what not that they get involved in when they were older.



It does get tougher.  And now we add DS and DDIL to the equation whose jobs are also dependent on the school schedule but they aren't allowed to take summer vacations without quite a bit of approval because they are busiest when the kids are out of school.  Seems the parents don't want their kids around the house in the summer.   And now Collegeman's schedule.
This may very well be our last trip together for quite a while. 




colonialtinker said:


> I'm in a unique situtation. DH is on the local school board, at least until June 30. Election coming up and there are 7 people running for 3 spots. Its very scary here right now as a lot of people don't understand the No Child left behind act. It's a shame that we now teach to tests. I'll apologize if this offends anyone but give me the good old days when learning was fun and teachers weren't under the stress that they have now with all the federal and state regulations.



Get off my brain wave!!  This drives me nuts.  Someone tell me how this is evaluating our education system or the quality of our teachers!!! I must find my pills again!!


----------



## Laxmom

icouldlivethere said:


> OK I just figured out what laxmom and laxlad stood for. When you said your son was a lax player it just now dawned on me what lax was short for.   I don't remember there being lacrosse at our schools here.  Ice hockey is really big here in Michigan (talk about hitting and getting hit) and our DS's started playing when they were 4 and 5 years old.  Both played for their HS varsity ice hockey teams.  Watching 4 and 5 year olds playing ice hockey with all of that equipment on is hilarious too.



It is coming!!  We had a club lacrosse NCAA tournament here last year.  These are guys that didn't make the college team.  Michigan played Michigan State in the final.  Of course, being a Buckeye, I rooted for Michigan State. There is a big tournament in Birmingham in mid May.  It is a NCAA Div I tournament.  Lacrosse is the fastest growing sport in the US; it grew 600% in the last 5 years.


----------



## Verandah Man

colonialtinker said:


> I'm in a unique situtation. DH is on the local school board, at least until June 30. Election coming up and there are 7 people running for 3 spots. Its very scary here right now as a lot of people don't understand the No Child left behind act. It's a shame that we now teach to tests. I'll apologize if this offends anyone but give me the good old days when learning was fun and teachers weren't under the stress that they have now with all the federal and state regulations.





I was just reading in our local newspaper this morning that our Gov. wants to make tougher regulations for kids to graduate from high school, I'm so glad my DD graduates in 7 weeks!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Just what we need; more government regulations.  Where are those pills?!

Is she your youngest?


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> It is coming!!  We had a club lacrosse NCAA tournament here last year.  These are guys that didn't make the college team.  Michigan played Michigan State in the final.  Of course, being a Buckeye, I rooted for Michigan State. There is a big tournament in Birmingham in mid May.  It is a NCAA Div I tournament.  Lacrosse is the fastest growing sport in the US; it grew 600% in the last 5 years.





Our high school just started a boys team and a girls team in lacrosse three years ago. Right now, the girls team is undefeated after the first 11 games this year. One girl on the team (a senior) just scored her 200th career goal last week, not bad for this being her third season. She was also the top goal scorer in 4 years of high school soccer.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Just what we need; more government regulations.  Where are those pills?!
> 
> Is she your youngest?




Our *One* and *Only*!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Okay lets think pleasant thoughts now, DVC vacations Sorry Susan I should have realized that its a sore subject with must parents.  I promise I will only post pleasant thoughts for the rest of the weekend.  Can't promise once Monday comes as I have to deal with DSL issue at work again  

What's the QOTD?


----------



## mmcguire

Laxmom said:


> Congrats mmcguire!!!! Whhooooo Hoooooo!!!  It is a relief isn't it?





Verandah Man said:


> *Congrats and Welcome Home!!!*




Thank you!!   

I guess I need to go put my name on the other dreaded list now.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> It is coming!!  We had a club lacrosse NCAA tournament here last year.  These are guys that didn't make the college team.  Michigan played Michigan State in the final.  Of course, being a Buckeye, I rooted for Michigan State. There is a big tournament in Birmingham in mid May.  It is a NCAA Div I tournament.  Lacrosse is the fastest growing sport in the US; it grew 600% in the last 5 years.



Oh oh....both of my DS's graduated from Michigan so to that I say.... GO BLUE!!


----------



## Laxmom

colonialtinker said:


> Okay lets think pleasant thoughts now, DVC vacations Sorry Susan I should have realized that its a sore subject with must parents.  I promise I will only post pleasant thoughts for the rest of the weekend.  Can't promise once Monday comes as I have to deal with DSL issue at work again What's the QOTD?



No biggie.  I just think we are doing our children a huge diservice with this policy.






Verandah Man said:


> Our *One* and *Only*!!!



Are you going to be empty nesters soon?  I am so dreading that day!


----------



## Laxmom

icouldlivethere said:


> Oh oh....both of my DS's graduated from Michigan so to that I say.... GO BLUE!!




Oh no... you're one of them!!  Where are those pills!!!!  Can I sing you my version of the Michigan fight song?  Just kidding.  I love the rivalry.  I think it is fun but there are people who take it too seriously.  Last weekend at the OSU game, a man had a UofM umbrella, there were a couple of dorks that harrassed him all the way to his car. Real nice.

My Dad graduated with his Masters from UofM but 2 of his kids went to OSU.  And I don't remember having a choice!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Are you going to be empty nesters soon?  I am so dreading that day!




DW and I both have a feeling that DD will be with us for quite sometime............. 

Our DD is scheduled to start Massage Therapy School this coming September, so we'll she what happens once she has completed that program........... 

The school is only 15 minutes from our house, and since DD doesn't have her driver's license, it will be mom, and or dad, taking her back and forth to school.

Oh, I've gotta run, we have pizza kits and cookie dough to deliver, see ya later.........


----------



## monami7

Hi Everyone.  We arrived home at 3:30 this morning.  We had a great trip and we can't wait to return in January..  I never did rum into Ed 
We did sign the closing papers on out SSR contract while we were in town.  Now we wait to get into the Disney system!!!
I am exhausted but I will tell you all more about our trip later.
Heidi


----------



## Grandbuddy

colonialtinker said:


> I'll apologize if this offends anyone but give me the good old days when learning was fun and teachers weren't under the stress that they have now with all the federal and state regulations.



The pressure for results, and the added paperwork (HUGE amounts) for recording everything in specific formats is making teaching a miserable way to make a living - other than the joy of actually molding young lives (when you actually have time to interact with them!). Lots of excellent teachers are rethinking their career choices, and/or looking to retire at the earliest possible moment.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations mmcguire!!!   You have graduated from the dreaded waiting for ROFR list and I have now removed your name.   Time for you to move on to bigger and even more dreaded things to come. Seriously, congratulations and good luck on the next stage of your journey! 

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/23/08: *

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

TenThousandVolts

Barb

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

colonialtinker said:


> Does anyone think it's wrong to take a third grader out of school for a few days?  Small school here and Super acts like its a crime, DD is a honor roll student and its so much easier going when its not crowded.
> 
> T & E - When is your birthday?  DH's is the 17.  Did you get short changed on Christmas gifts like him  He is always talking about that.



My kids are honor roll too and the schools seem okay with it. We tell them ahead and get the work. 

Mine is the 17th too - I use to like it when I was a kid, I got what I called a hold me over present before Christmas  hahaha


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Verandah Man said:


> I was just reading in our local newspaper this morning that our Gov. wants to make tougher regulations for kids to graduate from high school, I'm so glad my DD graduates in 7 weeks!!!



Mine graduates in 2 months but I have three more behind her. It is unreal all the testing that they have to do, although in some situations I am sure it proves beneficial but from my experience I see teachers teaching for the tests rather then teaching for fun and to learn.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

QOTD - Is question of the day -  I forgot who asked


----------



## Laxmom

Massage therapy is a tough school.  Not bad for you though when she needs to practice her techniques! 

ICLT, I was talking with a friend of mine from Portage this week and she was telling me all the testing that her DD has to finish before graduation.  That is nuts!

Welcome Back, Monami!  Anxious to hear about your trip!

We had teachers in the past ask if they could come along!! No one has ever given us grief.


----------



## colonialtinker

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Mine is the 17th too - I use to like it when I was a kid, I got what I called a hold me over present before Christmas  hahaha


 
Small world, at least I'll be able to remember your B'day. Make sure you ask for the birthday button when your there. DD loved everyone telling DH Happy Birthday and her telling everyone how old he was  I decided at that point we were never going for my B'day. I want my age to be kept a secret


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

colonialtinker said:


> I'm in a unique situtation. DH is on the local school board, at least until June 30. Election coming up and there are 7 people running for 3 spots. Its very scary here right now as a lot of people don't understand the No Child left behind act. It's a shame that we now teach to tests. I'll apologize if this offends anyone but give me the good old days when learning was fun and teachers weren't under the stress that they have now with all the federal and state regulations.



This is one of the reasons we homeschool. And, before anyone freaks out...my DH has a PHD, and I have a BS in Nursing, and a BA.  Our kids are well traveled. We have many friends that are teachers (all levels)...they all say each year how they have to "dumb down" their material to specifics for kids to pass tests.  We homeschool thru a Charter school, so we have all the sports, activities, and community etc.  The state gives us money to put our kids in extraciricular activities (i.e. DS gymnastics, DD Horseback riding lessons and Art)  We love it. It gives us the flexability to take our kids with us when we travel year round.  I know it is not for everyone...but for us it works.



Laxmom said:


> I love the rivalry.  I think it is fun but there are people who take it too seriously.  Last weekend at the OSU game, a man had a UofM umbrella, there were a couple of dorks that harrassed him all the way to his car. Real nice.



We went to the AFC game...Patriots vs the Chargers...we almost needed security to get from our car to the game and back.  I was so thankful we did not have our DS with us who is a hugh Chargers fan.. we were cussed at, spit at, cig. butts flicked at, it was terrible! We were even in the family section.  I was so glad the Patriots lost the superbowl!

Ok we have not left yet...I had to check the board one more time before we walk out the door! See you all later!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

colonialtinker said:


> Small world, at least I'll be able to remember your B'day. Make sure you ask for the birthday button when your there. DD loved everyone telling DH Happy Birthday and her telling everyone how old he was  I decided at that point we were never going for my B'day. I want my age to be kept a secret




I did not know they did birthday buttons. Where do you ask for them? I will be 38 so still not too bad admitting my age. I had my first DD when I was 20 so I love to hear how I don't look old enough to be her mother


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

colonialtinker said:


> We received the following late last night "The information was received by the title company today so that they can prepare the documents for closing next week.   We are happy as Disney has taken much too long for the info but they are swamped as this is busy season.   But anyway, good news, we are almost there!!.   I will send you instructions for the closing when I get the documents for my approval from the title company"  Looks like we're getting ready to send another check.  This time I have already have the money in the checking account no transfers from one account to another.



*Congratulations Colonialtinker! * 

Feels good, huh?  We received the exact same email last night about our VWL contract.  Money's all ready to go when they get the docs ready.  I'm so glad to be nearing the end of the process!


----------



## Laxmom

Whooo Hoooo, Kat!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I did not know they did birthday buttons. Where do you ask for them? I will be 38 so still not too bad admitting my age. I had my first DD when I was 20 so I love to hear how I don't look old enough to be her mother



We celebrated my 40th BD at DL - best thing we ever decided to do!  My DH picked up the BD button from the hotel front desk.  At MK in WDW you can also go to the Town Hall and they'll prepare one for you.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We celebrated my 40th BD at DL - best thing we ever decided to do!  My DH picked up the BD button from the hotel front desk.  At MK in WDW you can also go to the Town Hall and they'll prepare one for you.



DD that will be a freshmen in college is going with us - I wanted her too but left it up to her. I was so glad when she decided to come. She said she will baby sit the other three so we can go to dinner that evening, just the two of us. I thought how sweet. What a romantic bday dinner that will be  

My DD is going into pre-med - she wants to be a neonatologist. We live about 45 minutes from her college but she plans to live there. I can't believe how pricy college is these days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Laxmom said:


> Whooo Hoooo, Kat!



Thanks!  I'm now saying - "We heard from Disney and the ground shook!"  4.7 earthquake here last night after we got the word about our pending closing.   



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> DD that will be a freshmen in college is going with us - I wanted her too but left it up to her. I was so glad when she decided to come. She said she will baby sit the other three so we can go to dinner that evening, just the two of us. I thought how sweet. What a romantic bday dinner that will be



How great - You'll have a wonderful time celebrating, and by the sounds of it, having all the kids there!


----------



## Laxmom

I read about that and wondered if anyone was affected.  That is such a weird feeling.  We had one here a week ago just a little stronger than yours.  It is a rare thing here in Ohio.

Sounds like a wonderful evening to me.  DH and I are hoping to slip off to Palo's on our cruise for an evening.  Yumm!


----------



## mickeywho?

Hi all!
We've put in our offer on a sale of 50 points at SSR. It has a Dec UY with 50 points from Dec 07 available. We're purchasing for $86.50 pp and paying closing costs. The deal has been sent to Disney for ROFR so fingers crossed it will happen quickly.
Question for you all...The 50 points for Dec 07 are not banked. Should I request the seller bank them - do you know if this is something that should be done sometime soon? Or do you think that I can bank them when/if the deal is approved?


----------



## Laxmom

Welcome aboard and good luck!!  Your contract, sounds like ours just different resort.

I would think about banking them but then I am just cautious.  They wouldn't be available for use until Dec 1 though.  At least that is what I was told; ours were already banked.  Your banking deadline would be Aug 31st, correct?  If you plan to use them by then, leave them.  If not, bank them.  I would do it soon.  Once you pass ROFR and it goes to estopple, the seller won't be able to bank them and neither will you until you close.  Our process will have taken *6 weeks; that would put you closing the middle of July and then 10 days to get into the system.  And that is if the sellers are quick with their paperwork. So Aug 1.  I don't know.  That's cutting it close for me.  What do you guys think?


*Results not typical.  Actual time may vary.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Welcome aboard!! I will add you to the dreaded waiting for FOFR list in a minute.  The banking deadline for a Dec. UY is July 31st.  I have an Oct. UY and if I had it to do over again I would have had them bank my 2007 points before my contract went off for ROFR because it would have been one less thing to worry about.  As it is I was able to bank them right away once I was in the system.  But you will have enough to worry about without having to worry about banking deadlines.  JMHO


----------



## icouldlivethere

Good luck mickeywho?!!   I have now officially added you to the dreaded waiting for ROFR list.    May your stay be sort and may you quickly move on to the equally dreaded waiting for estoppel list on your way to closing and getting into the system with your points awaiting your first reservation and may everything go smoothly and quickly along the way!!   There I don't think that's asking for to much do you?   


*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/26/08: *

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

TenThousandVolts

Barb

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Laxmom

DVC has been very accomodating about the banking of points when you first enter the system.  Didn't someone on this thread have to bank their's right after closing and it was past their deadline?


----------



## Grandbuddy

Points would have to be banked by the end of July - I'd go ahead and ask the sellers to bank them now, and make that a condition of the purchase.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> DVC has been very accomodating about the banking of points when you first enter the system.  Didn't someone on this thread have to bank their's right after closing and it was past their deadline?



Don't know if they are that accommodating on resales. Maybe?


----------



## Laxmom

These were resales...I thought.

Hey, Aunt Edna is getting into it with someone else today!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> These were resales...I thought.
> 
> Hey, Aunt Edna is getting into it with someone else today!


Susan - where are you lurking?   I want to make sure I don't visit that site, Aunt Edna needs to practice some kindness. Pam


----------



## Laxmom

The person that I think is Aunt Edna has been busy on the operations thread today.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> The person that I think is Aunt Edna has been busy on the operations thread today.


Thanks  I'll stay away from there. I see you've been busy this afternoon. I am trying to catch up on all my subscriptions.

Mickeywho? Welcome  I was told I have until the end of May to bank my points with an Oct. YU. For December you should have until the end of August. You should be able to bank. I was also told if I had the points banked by the seller once we went through ROFR it could delay getting the contract back from estopple  . Once I heard that from the agent I decided I would take my chance. Also there have been several post where people said that Disney let them bank their resale points. Hope this helps a little


----------



## mickeywho?

Thanks all! I was so excited about getting the small contract I wanted that I didn't stop to think about banking deadlines...
Oh well, fingers crossed that all goes smoothly and quickly and we can get these banked before they expire. I may even call my guide once these pass ROFR (and they will pass right?) and check with him while we wait for them to get into the system.


----------



## colonialtinker

Does anyone know how we find out who our guide will be?  I may want to add to my small contracts.  Shhhh we don't want DH to find out


----------



## Laxmom

mickeywho? said:


> Thanks all! I was so excited about getting the small contract I wanted that I didn't stop to think about banking deadlines...
> Oh well, fingers crossed that all goes smoothly and quickly and we can get these banked before they expire. I may even call my guide once these pass ROFR (and they will pass right?) and check with him while we wait for them to get into the system.



Here is a link to a thread where people post their info - kind of a reference page for buyers.  Post yours here for future buyers as well.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1710667&page=83





colonialtinker said:


> Does anyone know how we find out who our guide will be?  I may want to add to my small contracts.  Shhhh we don't want DH to find out



I would like to know too.  I figured it came with the membership cards.  I have read that if you have contacted any guide about DVC, they will be your guide.  I would be a little shocked if the guide we toured with 7 years ago was still there but will be anxious to see if the guide we spoke with on the Wonder last year ends up being our guide.  (I did read somewhere that the guides do rotations on the cruise ships, right?)  If only I could remember his name!!!  He was nice - all I remember.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> I would like to know too.  I figured it came with the membership cards.  I have read that if you have contacted any guide about DVC, they will be your guide.  I would be a little shocked if the guide we toured with 7 years ago was still there but will be anxious to see if the guide we spoke with on the Wonder last year ends up being our guide.  (I did read somewhere that the guides do rotations on the cruise ships, right?)  If only I could remember his name!!!  He was nice - all I remember.



I had spoken to a guide at Disney and had been assigned to a person before I even knew resale exisited. I got an email from him last week welcoming me. I think that came so fast because I had already established him as my guide and had talked to him. He sent me my online pin via email the day after I was in the system. I am sure if you did not have one already that it is more then likely assigned with your paper work that they mail to you. 

Welcome to all our new comers. This thread got me through this whole process. I hope that we can assist you all in your waiting as well - WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Mickeywho, I just caught ya over at the ROFR thread.  Looking at the other SSR contracts, you are in good shape.....I think.....FWIW.

So, it was the guide you spoke with that you were assigned at the initial contact, T&E?  I don't think I would know our guy that we spoke with in Sept unless we ask or see him.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Mickeywho, I just caught ya over at the ROFR thread.  Looking at the other SSR contracts, you are in good shape.....I think.....FWIW.
> 
> So, it was the guide you spoke with that you were assigned at the initial contact, T&E?  I don't think I would know our guy that we spoke with in Sept unless we ask or see him.



Yes, a friend of mine referred me to Disney so I gave them her name with my initial contact. As a result we were assigned her guide. Then when I bought in through resale, closed and was put in the system I got an email from him welcoming me. I had only talked to him once and that was in February before we even knew about resale. This resale contract was our first and is our only DVC property. His email told me he was our guide and congratulated us as well as gave me the online pin I needed to get signed up online.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

For all of the newbies that were curious of progression. I jotted my down for you. I went through the Time Share Store:

Offer submitted and accepted by seller with in and hour - 3/4/8
Documents for offer received via email from TTSS- 3/5/08
Emailed documents and check over night to TTSS- 3/5/8
Went to ROFR - 3/6/8
Escrow Documnets received from closing company - 3/10/08
Update on progression from TTSS - 3/12/8
Passed ROFR - 3/20/08
TTSS emailed about closing documnets being on their way - 4/8/8
Received closing documents from closing company - 4/9/8
Closed - 4/16/08
Notified by TTSS that we closed - 4/18/8
In Disney System - 4/22/08
TTSS emailed me and told me I was in and would have points by 5/2/8
All points in DVC system and made first ressie on 4/24/8

We all progressed at different rates but I know when I put in my first offer this was I was most curious about so I thought I would share with all the new people on our thread  

Good luck and    

 BEST OF LUCK TO YOU ALL


----------



## mickeywho?

Laxmom said:


> Mickeywho, I just caught ya over at the ROFR thread.  Looking at the other SSR contracts, you are in good shape.....I think.....FWIW.
> 
> So, it was the guide you spoke with that you were assigned at the initial contact, T&E?  I don't think I would know our guy that we spoke with in Sept unless we ask or see him.



Thanks for the link Laxmom - I followed it to put in my info. 
We already have a guide from our original contracts so I'll be contacting him for a head's up on this one. We've really liked working with him - he's fast - returns phonecalls - and offers lots of helpful advice. If you don't have a guide yet I'd definately recommend him - Jim McCoy.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail  *Updated 4/26*

*KAT4DISNEY*...well almost! 

*colonialtinker*...with sincere apologies

fourkidsphoto

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678

GoofyDad13


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it".  *Updated 4/26*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

*monami7*


----------



## minniekissedme

Congrats to monami7, KAT, mcguire, and mickey??   Interesting that you all are in different stages of such a simple  process...hard to imagine that others are lining up to buy resale??  

In a nutshell...my take on the time you kiddies put in today...

School for children nowadays sucks (no offense)...can you color dots?
Always have and always will take my children out of school for vacation. They deserve a break, too!
Get the points banked if you can now...why wait.
Thought of something else...my guide called me right after we closed. Having said that, we were just there in Feb. Rob Shapiro if anyone needs a name.

What else...is Shontell back to being filtered?

M&D have a deadline of tomorrow to decide on our offer to join us for our first trip home, which is now 118 days, 3 hours, and 17 seconds away...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Laxmom said:


> I read about that and wondered if anyone was affected.  That is such a weird feeling.  We had one here a week ago just a little stronger than yours.  It is a rare thing here in Ohio.



They're saying this is an odd set of earthquakes - we've had a "swarm" of over 100 in the last couple of days.  Apparently that type of activity is usually started off by the largest one but not this time.  Now they are saying we have an increased chance of something over a 6.0!  The dogs already weren't liking the 4.7 - they were looking at me like "Mom - make it stop"!  Our poor house shakes in the wind so I have no idea what would happen in that big of an earthquake.   



minniekissedme said:


> Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail  *Updated 4/26*
> 
> *KAT4DISNEY*...well almost!



Yeah!  Only 1 more list to go...well almost!


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> This is one of the reasons we homeschool. And, before anyone freaks out...my DH has a PHD, and I have a BS in Nursing, and a BA.  Our kids are well traveled. We have many friends that are teachers (all levels)...they all say each year how they have to "dumb down" their material to specifics for kids to pass tests.  We homeschool thru a Charter school, so we have all the sports, activities, and community etc.  The state gives us money to put our kids in extraciricular activities (i.e. DS gymnastics, DD Horseback riding lessons and Art)  We love it. It gives us the flexability to take our kids with us when we travel year round.  I know it is not for everyone...but for us it works.
> 
> Glad to hear homeschooling is working for you.  I never knew that we could get state money for the extracuricular activities.  I have much to learn.  Great info.
> I too am going to homeschool our 3rd child  starting next  fall due to his dyslexia.  I too have my BS in Nursing and husband is an Attorney.  Homeschooling will be new to us but we feel that is the best option due to the dyslexia..but then I believe Walt Disney had dyslexia from what I have read.  Everytime we go to Disneyworld I tell my 9 year old son that Walt was so creative and that he had  so many gifts to create such a great place.  He is one of our role models and we talk about it everytime we are down there.
> 
> We always take our kids out of school for Disney and they never miss a beat and have so many great memories.  They would never remember what they would have learned in school for that one week.  It's definitely worth it!


----------



## colonialtinker

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They're saying this is an odd set of earthquakes - we've had a "swarm" of over 100 in the last couple of days. Apparently that type of activity is usually started off by the largest one but not this time. Now they are saying we have an increased chance of something over a 6.0! The dogs already weren't liking the 4.7 - they were looking at me like "Mom - make it stop"! Our poor house shakes in the wind so I have no idea what would happen in that big of an earthquake.
> Yeah! Only 1 more list to go...well almost!


I was just reading about that. They said there getting stronger instead of weaker. Very strange  Be careful  
Bob one of my contracts have had the money sent. Can you pretty please put me on your list


----------



## monami7

This is the link to my dining reviews for last week.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24747324#post24747324

enjoy!
Heidi


----------



## minniekissedme

colonialtinker said:


> Bob one of my contracts have had the money sent. Can you pretty please put me on your list



done...see above! 

Time for me to call it a nite here anyway...getting ready for a late nite...it's time for church and the resurrection service in an hour...it's Easter!!  

Hristos Voskrese!!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, Heidi.  Last time we were there we thought about Fulton's for lunch but instead opted for Rainforest Cafe.  I think we will follow your advise and try lunch there on our trip.


----------



## monami7

Laxmom said:


> Thanks, Heidi.  Last time we were there we thought about Fulton's for lunch but instead opted for Rainforest Cafe.  I think we will follow your advise and try lunch there on our trip.



Don't forget you also get 20 percent off at lunch!


----------



## icouldlivethere

colonialtinker said:


> Does anyone know how we find out who our guide will be?  I may want to add to my small contracts.  Shhhh we don't want DH to find out



After you close and you are in the system you should receive an email welcoming you and giving you a code to use to get on the dvcmember.com website.  The email should be signed by your vacation club guide.  For me it was the same guide we used when we took a tour of Saratoga Springs last year.


----------



## Laxmom

Is it true that the guides do rotations on the cruise ships doing DVC presentations? I thought I read that somewhere. I will have to ask whoever we end up with if it was them because we threw everything away when we decided not to buy.  Doh!!


----------



## colonialtinker

minniekissedme said:


> done...see above!
> 
> Time for me to call it a nite here anyway...getting ready for a late nite...it's time for church and the resurrection service in an hour...it's Easter!!
> 
> Hristos Voskrese!!!!!


 
Thank you Bob


----------



## Laxmom

Hey, where in the world is Ed?  Sing it with me!

I've already decided that the lap top goes with me on our trip!   I would have disboard withdrawal!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

I don't know but it will be nice to have him back.  I wonder if he will be visiting us tomorrow.  I hope he took lots of pictures while he was gone and shares them all with us.


----------



## Laxmom

Who takes a trip next?  Is it Colonialtinker or Tammy?  I can't remember.  I will have to go back a few pages to see.

They have to report back as a sort of booster shot until we all can take our trips!


----------



## icouldlivethere

I don't know who is next.  I like reading everybody's trip reports though so I can live vicariously through their vacations.  With one DS getting married in June and one DS getting married in September I can't go anywhere until later this year.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!

I leave in 8 days!  

Two more days of the work fest and I'm finally off and I sure can't wait, though I could use some overtime money to spend on our trip.. 

Everyone have a great day.  

I hope there are pics up from Ed when I get home.


----------



## Laxmom

Good morning, all!!

ICLT, you will need a vacation after 2 weddings!!  I needed it after one! Luckily, I thought ahead and once everything was set in stone, I booked us for a week, once DS & DDIL returned from their honeymoon, in Williamsburg, Va.  We had a great time and we both commented on how much we needed that trip more than any other we have ever taken.  I wore beige and kept my mouth shut  and even though I was the mother of the groom, it was stressful.  No offense anyone, but......I am so glad I have sons!!!

Wow, it sounds like we are going to have a rash of trip reports!  Colonialtinker and Minnie are heading out in the next month also.  I can't wait to see if everyone gets the "Welcome Home"!  This sounds silly, but I sure hope I get the DVC magnet on the cruise ship door.  I just think it would be so neat.  I doubt I will get the "WH" when we are there in July because it is an exchange so the magnet would be my first one (WH) as a member.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Hey, where in the world is Ed? Sing it with me!
> 
> I've already decided that the lap top goes with me on our trip! I would have disboard withdrawal!!


Good Morning! I will have my laptop with me. Thankfully free internet is available!  I have been reading the thread Live from Orlando. Makes me want to be there now. Especially today, cloudy and cool. I plan on keeping everyone updated in the afternoon when we are at the resort chilling from the heat  
Tammy I am so thankful you started this thread and want to say THANK YOU it has been a big help understanding all the different steps you go through when you buy a resale. Plus I have met lots of very kind people here


----------



## Laxmom

I am so glad the free internet is now available.  It will be almost as great as being there.....almost.

I have to second that.  I think we have the gems of the Dis on this thread.  Everyone is so kind and supportive.  I really think that we must try to do a meet sometime, someplace, somehow.


----------



## Verandah Man

Our DD is going to Chicago on a 5 day trip with her high school band and choir next month. While DD is in Chicago, DW and I decided to fly to Florida and spend a few days at our vacation home in Lake County. As of right now, we don't have any plans to do much, except to relax in the peace and quiet. I am planning on taking my laptop with me, so I might do some posting while we are away.


----------



## monami7

Laxmom said:


> I am so glad the free internet is now available.  It will be almost as great as being there.....almost.
> 
> I have to second that.  I think we have the gems of the Dis on this thread.  Everyone is so kind and supportive.  I really think that we must try to do a meet sometime, someplace, somehow.




Just an FYI at AKV there was no free internet.  It was $10 a day.  We chose to not use the computer all week!


----------



## Laxmom

Andy, you lucky duck!!  I figured you were going to say you were going to go along and visit the sales center in Chicago to add on more points! 

Why would they charge for AKV and not the others?  That's weird.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> Good morning, all!!
> 
> ICLT, you will need a vacation after 2 weddings!!  I needed it after one! Luckily, I thought ahead and once everything was set in stone, I booked us for a week, once DS & DDIL returned from their honeymoon, in Williamsburg, Va.  We had a great time and we both commented on how much we needed that trip more than any other we have ever taken.  I wore beige and kept my mouth shut  and even though I was the mother of the groom, it was stressful.  No offense anyone, but......I am so glad I have sons!!!



I'm definitely going to need a vacation!!  I never heard that about wearing beige before until I was dress shopping and the clerk commented about the groom's mother wearing beige and then she laughed at the horrified look on my face because I look awful in beige.  It is very stressful.  My DH and I are from Wisconsin so all of our guests will be coming in from out of town and we have been very busy completely redecorating our house.  

Our other DS lives in Wisconsin and will be getting married there and trying to plan out a rehearsal dinner from a distance has been a nightmare.  We have been out there several times scouting places out but still don't have anything finalized.  Its very exciting and very stressful all at the same time.  I'm not so sure now that this was the best time for me to get involved with the added stress of buying a timeshare but I do look forward to using it once this is all over!


----------



## Laxmom

I hadn't heard it either until someone told me.  I never thought I looked particularly good in beige either but when I came out of the dressing room and people went, "ahhh." and DH grinned, beige it was!  Here is how stressful this all was.  On the Thursday before the wedding, my last day of work before the big day, I was working and had my boss (chiropractor) adjust my neck because I couldn't turn my head.  Five hours later, he had to do it again.  I just couldn't turn my head because my neck muscles were soooo tight.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

monami7 said:


> Just an FYI at AKV there was no free internet.  It was $10 a day.  We chose to not use the computer all week!



While you were on your trip I believe (lucky you!!!!) it was announced that the free internet will be starting on May 4th at the DVC resorts for owners.


----------



## Laxmom

I wondered why that would be.


----------



## Grandbuddy

But just a note to say that if you choose the right beige dress, you don't blend into anyone's background. (If this photo loads) Below you will see the DW at the younger DS's wedding in 1998. Yes, he chose to escort his mother back out of the sanctuary.

Unfortunately, not much detail, but my wife was stunning (and still is!) the fabric has a little sparkle to it, but not as much as she has....


----------



## icouldlivethere

Wow!! Your wife looks gorgeous!!   I wish I looked that good in beige!  The mother of the bride will be wearing cream or beige to the first wedding and I will be wearing cocoa brown.  I'm still waiting to hear what the mother of the bride will be wearing to my other son's wedding before I pick my dress.  I probably won't have a chance to look until after the first wedding is over anyways.


----------



## Laxmom

Great picture!!

When my DS got married, the her Mom actually picked the same dress!   True to the code, I picked another dress, wore beige and .....well you know.

Hey, I just ordered my first pair of crocs.  I keep reading how great they are and I am hoping to wear them on our trips.  They are so ugly but if they help my foot pain, I will buy one of every color.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Hey, I just ordered my first pair of crocs. I keep reading how great they are and I am hoping to wear them on our trips. They are so ugly but if they help my foot pain, I will buy one of every color.


 
Let me know how you like them. We leave in June and everyone I have talked to said to buy them. I really don't like buying ugly shoes too


----------



## Laxmom

I actually ordered them from Shoebuy.  They have a 20% off coupon good today with free shipping and free returns.  Hey, no risk!  I bought my first pair of birkenstocks last summer and I love them.  There are some that are uglier than others so I have been really picky which ones I buy.  Foot pain is gone when I wear them though.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> ...but my wife was stunning (and still is!) the fabric has a little sparkle to it, but not as much as she has....


Grandbuddy- that was so sweet!  She is beautiful.


----------



## minniekissedme

Hi everyone...back from a long day! 

My wife actually wore a cream dress as opposed to white (her choice) on our wedding day...she looked unbelievable! Still does...hasn't aged a bit and being with me that's quite an achievement!  If she looked any better she'd be Grandbuddy's DW!!!  

My M&D have decided to go with us!!! Calling tomorrow to book a 2BR at SSR for August!!!  My mom will probably want to get a buggy...she can get around but going thru the parks in the dead of summer will be too much. And we probably won't spend a whole lot of time doing the parks but if they want to go, she'll need it!

I'm cutting to the front of the line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Hey All
Back from our mini Anniversary trip. We went up to Mount Shasta a beautiful town at the base of Mt. Shasta (the actual mountain).  My DH had everything arranged....I got my nails and toe nails done...so needed! A fun dinner looking at the beautiful Mountain.  We went to the movies, had a great room overlooking the lake.  We just got home a little bit ago...the kids were glad to see us! The baby was a little upset at first, now she is over it.  This was our first trip away for our anniversary in 8 years......it was a lot of fun!  Next trip I want to do DW!!

Welcome to all the new people on the board!!

Earthquake people...I was in a 7.1 quake in 89'...my advice go get the sticky putty stuff.. you can put it under glass objects, tea cups, crystal, china etc. so things won't fall and break.  I was also in a 6+ quake in 98' at my parents house; pic.'s came off the wall, crystal fell over in the cabinets, candles fell.  Its good to be prepared. Make sure you know where your gas and H2O valve turnoffs are.  Extra H2O is good to keep on hand too. The first one we were without water and electricity for a week.


----------



## Laxmom

Evening guys!  I just finished my last regular assignment for this class; the final paper is due next weekend.

Glad you had a great time, Amy.  We have gone away for two anniversaries over the years.  One was in the Marriott right on the Ohio River several years ago.  We first did a dinner cruise on a paddle boat.  It was so neat.  Then we did our Disney cruise in Sept.  We were gone a week!  I guess we have something about boats.  We were married 13 years before we took a trip without kids.  Those trips were shorter.

We have been very blessed;  DH has won 3 incentive trips through his company.  We have traveled to Atlantis, Manahattan (the year before 9/11) and Old City Quebec.  All for 5 days, 4 nights on their nickel for 2!  Every trip was so wonderful.  They don't try to save money like we do; they do it top knotch!

Can you tell I love to travel?
I have been lurking on the boards all weekend and have run into Aunt Edna on a few threads.  She is just unbelievable.  She just has to interject and insult people.  One one, people just ignored her and she never responded again.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Just got settled back home. I had a crazy week going commando in the parks. The place was PACKED!!! I looked for Monami7 (Heidi) but had no luck. I had my paint chip on and everything, at least for the fist day. Someone has got to help me with the photo thing here I tried to upload a couple but site is telling me they are to big. How do I make them smaller? I hope everyone had a great week. I am going to check out the last 40 pages or so on here in the morning. I managed to pick up my gift basket! Also bought a BWV magnet, shot glass and shirt got my DVC sticker for my car and a bunch of other stuff that I couldn't live without. I'll start on that trip report tomorrow. I'll talk more then. Drove from Ashland Virgina to north of Boston today so I am wiped out, good night everyone. 

Just 354 days 6 hours 35 minutes and 4 seconds until I do this all over again!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Glad your'e back and had a great time! Anxious to read that report!  We missed you!

Minnie is the one to ask about the photos.  He explained it to me but I am not confident enough to explain it to you.

Sleep tite, all!


----------



## Verandah Man

Welcome Back Ed, you were missed around here.............


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Laxmom said:


> Evening guys!  I just finished my last regular assignment for this class; the final paper is due next weekend.
> 
> Glad you had a great time, Amy.  We have gone away for two anniversaries over the years.  One was in the Marriott right on the Ohio River several years ago.  We first did a dinner cruise on a paddle boat.  It was so neat.  Then we did our Disney cruise in Sept.  We were gone a week!  I guess we have something about boats.  We were married 13 years before we took a trip without kids.  Those trips were shorter.
> 
> We have been very blessed;  DH has won 3 incentive trips through his company.  We have traveled to Atlantis, Manahattan (the year before 9/11) and Old City Quebec.  All for 5 days, 4 nights on their nickel for 2!  Every trip was so wonderful.  They don't try to save money like we do; they do it top knotch!
> Can you tell I love to travel?
> I have been lurking on the boards all weekend and have run into Aunt Edna on a few threads.  She is just unbelievable.  She just has to interject and insult people.  One one, people just ignored her and she never responded again.




I can't seem to find Aunt Edna on the boards....I have an idea but not sure. Who is she...is there some code you can tell me??

I love to travel...I had the opportunity to go to school in Israel., I lived in Romania for a year working at orphanages, I lived in Sri Lanka for 3 months same thing, Nepal too! I can't wait for the kids to get a little older to take them on an extended trip to Europe....that is how I want to teach them world history and geography.

Welcome back Ed!


----------



## Laxmom

Very cool!  I haven't ventured out of the US too much yet.  Aruba, The Bahamas 7 times, Mexico and Canada.  I haven't ventured to Europe yet although the Balearic Islands are calling me.

Interesting cause Minnie and I were just PMing about that!  Check your mail in a minute.


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Just got settled back home.
> Just 354 days 6 hours 35 minutes and 4 seconds until I do this all over again!!!



Hi HR...glad to hear you made it back safe and sound...in your absence I've taken over for you...

117 days, 1 hour, 3 minutes til the first trip home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Laxmom said:


> I actually ordered them from Shoebuy.  They have a 20% off coupon good today with free shipping and free returns.  Hey, no risk!  I bought my first pair of birkenstocks last summer and I love them.  There are some that are uglier than others so I have been really picky which ones I buy.  Foot pain is gone when I wear them though.



I LOVE my birkenstocks.  Those are the only shoes I can wear to Disney and not have any trouble at all.  I have friends who love Birkenstocks and also just love the crocs.  I have been hesitant to get a pair because they have little nubbies on the shoe beds.  In most shoes they describe them as "massaging", but to me they are torture devices!  I haven't been brave enough to see if it's the same on the crocs.  I'll be interested to hear what you think.



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Earthquake people...I was in a 7.1 quake in 89'...my advice go get the sticky putty stuff.. you can put it under glass objects, tea cups, crystal, china etc. so things won't fall and break.  I was also in a 6+ quake in 98' at my parents house; pic.'s came off the wall, crystal fell over in the cabinets, candles fell.  Its good to be prepared.[/COLOR] Make sure you know where your gas and H2O valve turnoffs are.  Extra H2O is good to keep on hand too. The first one we were without water and electricity for a week.



Thanks for the advice although I'm sorry to hear that you're such an expert at this.     We're working on some preparation - mostly for the animals and making sure we have water to at least get them through an amount of time, although if it's too long we'll have to haul them out as we just can't stockpile that much for them.  Next will be working on us and tightening things down.  I hope it's just an unnecessary exercise!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Great picture!!
> 
> When my DS got married, the her Mom actually picked the same dress!   True to the code, I picked another dress, wore beige and .....well you know.



The same dress you picked? or the same dress my wife wore? If so, that is quite a coincidence!



TenThousandVolts said:


> Grandbuddy- that was so sweet!  She is beautiful.



Thank you. I agree wholeheartedly.



minniekissedme said:


> My mom will probably want to get a buggy...
> I'm cutting to the front of the line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



And the first ones on and off the buses! Happy end of the day on Easter. Did you sleep any after the all-night service, or go to a rest of the night fellowship?



HolidayRoad said:


> Just got settled back home. I had a crazy week going commando in the parks. The place was PACKED!!!
> Just 354 days 6 hours 35 minutes and 4 seconds until I do this all over again!!!



Welcome home...to your home home. Well, you know what I mean. WDW was packed last week, too, but we still had a great time. No commando park running, though - we were strictly on kid schedule. Just did the things that thrilled the little grandson, and had a wonderful week.


----------



## Laxmom

Nope, the one DIL's mom picked.

I want to know if Ed got an official "Welcome Home".


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> Happy end of the day on Easter. Did you sleep any after the all-night service, or go to a rest of the night fellowship?



thanks GB! We had a great weekend and DW was feeling strong and got to enjoy her favorite church holiday! Made it that much more special. The only other one she missed was when DS7 was born the day before Easter.

You know...I'm not sure how we did it in the "old days" but the "fellowship" used to continue til the wee hours! We have strict fasting (no meat or dairy) on Good Friday and Saturday. Well when the resurrection service ended Saturday nite, we'd go to my M&D's and start eating the ham and nutroll, egg fights, and plenty of refreshment. It would usually be 4am before I saw a pillow and 10am the next morning came pretty early. Needless to say I may have been a couple minutes late!

Now I am the choir director and have to be there so those late nite/early mornings are all but gone!


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Just got settled back home. I had a crazy week going commando in the parks. The place was PACKED!!! I looked for Monami7 (Heidi) but had no luck. I had my paint chip on and everything, at least for the fist day. Someone has got to help me with the photo thing here I tried to upload a couple but site is telling me they are to big. How do I make them smaller? I hope everyone had a great week. I am going to check out the last 40 pages or so on here in the morning. I managed to pick up my gift basket! Also bought a BWV magnet, shot glass and shirt got my DVC sticker for my car and a bunch of other stuff that I couldn't live without. I'll start on that trip report tomorrow. I'll talk more then. Drove from Ashland Virgina to north of Boston today so I am wiped out, good night everyone.
> 
> Just 354 days 6 hours 35 minutes and 4 seconds until I do this all over again!!!



Welcome back Ed!  Can't wait to read your trip report!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Where I got "The Basket"





My new home





The sign to my new home

Now their too small I'll fix it tomorrow I have to go to bed.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Welcome back ED!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

LM- thanks...that is who I thought it was but not for sure!!


----------



## minniekissedme

nite nite all...fading fast.


----------



## Verandah Man

Good Morning Fine Folks.........


----------



## Verandah Man

*Monday, Monday----a flashback.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7KrlDZ5Hkw......... *


----------



## Laxmom

Amy- I have confirmation fore mentioned she is her.

Thanks Vman-just one question.  Who are those people singing? Just kidding.

Oh, good morning all!  I almost forgot.  Wish you all happy monday!!  I don't want to go back to work today....those 4 days were lovely!

Found out last night that my brother bought a house here in Cincinnati yesterday and is moving to town.  That will be soooo nice!!!  He travels so much with his job that we probably won't see him much but it will be great for holidays and such!

TTFN


----------



## icouldlivethere

Welcome Home Ed!!​
Can't wait to see your trip report and more pictures!! So glad to hear you had a great time!! 

There was lots of activity on the ROFR list while you were gone with some people graduating off of the list and some people being added and unfortunately some people not passing.  I'm wondering if some of the people on the bottom of the list never checked back in to let us know if they passed or not.


----------



## Laxmom

I just checked the other ROFR thread out of curiousity.  LadyKay did pass and Frankiesmom did not.  So happy for one...so sad for the other.  VWL is seeing alot of ROFR's, it seems.


----------



## minniekissedme

Member Services and I had a wonderful conversation this morning and we are now confirmed for our first trip home!    

2BR at SSR with a request for either the Springs or Grandstand...trying to keep close to everything with M&D tagging along. Dinner ressies at Turf Club, Kona, Liberty Tree, and Spoodles! Tough getting some things and in fact we currently are booked as parties of 3 and 4. Brandy (CM in MS) did give me a group dining service to call and see if they are able to assist at Turf Club and others perhaps. TC apparently only does ressie max of 6. We'll see.

Look at SSR...MKM et al are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that is 116 days 12 hrs 47 min 6 secs


----------



## dvcnewgirl

minniekissedme said:


> Member Services and I had a wonderful conversation this morning and we are now confirmed for our first trip home!
> 
> 2BR at SSR with a request for either the Springs or Grandstand...trying to keep close to everything with M&D tagging along. Dinner ressies at Turf Club, Kona, Liberty Tree, and Spoodles! Tough getting some things and in fact we currently are booked as parties of 3 and 4. Brandy (CM in MS) did give me a group dining service to call and see if they are able to assist at Turf Club and others perhaps. TC apparently only does ressie max of 6. We'll see.
> 
> Look at SSR...MKM et al are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that is 116 days 12 hrs 47 min 6 secs



CONGRATS!

That is so exciting!


----------



## icouldlivethere

minniekissedme said:


> Member Services and I had a wonderful conversation this morning and we are now confirmed for our first trip home!
> 
> 2BR at SSR with a request for either the Springs or Grandstand...trying to keep close to everything with M&D tagging along. Dinner ressies at Turf Club, Kona, Liberty Tree, and Spoodles! Tough getting some things and in fact we currently are booked as parties of 3 and 4. Brandy (CM in MS) did give me a group dining service to call and see if they are able to assist at Turf Club and others perhaps. TC apparently only does ressie max of 6. We'll see.
> 
> Look at SSR...MKM et al are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that is 116 days 12 hrs 47 min 6 secs



Congratulations!!!   Sounds like you have a really wonderful trip planned for your first trip home and how nice that you are able to share it with your M&D!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

minniekissedme said:


> Member Services and I had a wonderful conversation this morning and we are now confirmed for our first trip home!
> 
> 2BR at SSR with a request for either the Springs or Grandstand...trying to keep close to everything with M&D tagging along. Dinner ressies at Turf Club, Kona, Liberty Tree, and Spoodles! Tough getting some things and in fact we currently are booked as parties of 3 and 4. Brandy (CM in MS) did give me a group dining service to call and see if they are able to assist at Turf Club and others perhaps. TC apparently only does ressie max of 6. We'll see.
> 
> Look at SSR...MKM et al are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that is 116 days 12 hrs 47 min 6 secs



Congrats!!! Sound like a wonderful time!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Welcome Home ED! Was the basket worth the drive???
Awesome pictures. Can't wait to see more. 

I spoke with my vacation guide today. He called me to introduce himself. I was assigned to someone other then the email told me. That was strange, but he was nice and very helpful. They are still extending OKW through the end of May for 15 years. DH and I are going for it. I asked because it seems so worth it to me


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Welcome Home ED! Was the basket worth the drive???
> Awesome pictures. Can't wait to see more.
> 
> I spoke with my vacation guide today. He called me to introduce himself. I was assigned to someone other then the email told me. That was strange, but he was nice and very helpful. They are still extending OKW through the end of May for 15 years. DH and I are going for it. I asked because it seems so worth it to me





Could you explain a little more about the 15 year extension on OKW. We will close before the end of May on our OKW and I was wondering what the 15 year extension stuff is about.............

Any information would be appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Verandah Man said:


> Could you explain a little more about the 15 year extension on OKW. We will close before the end of May on our OKW and I was wondering what the 15 year extension stuff is about.............
> 
> Any information would be appreciated, thanks!!!



Vman - I have a friend here at work that told me about an extension that Disney had been offering on the OKW contracts. In Feb. she paid $15 a point. When my guide called me I asked about it.  Now through the end of May you can extend your OKW contract through the year 2057 for $20 per point. Our 80 point contract will cost us $1,600 to extend for an additional 15 years. Disney will finance it or you can pay cash. There is no pre-payment penalty if you go through Disney. My Dh and I are going to do it, what to heck - another 15 years to leave to the kids is not too bad.


----------



## Verandah Man

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Vman - I have a friend here at work that told me about an extension that Disney had been offering on the OKW contracts. In Feb. she paid $15 a point. When my guide called me I asked about it.  Now through the end of May you can extend your OKW contract through the year 2057 for $20 per point. Our 80 point contract will cost us $1,600 to extend for an additional 15 years. Disney will finance it or you can pay cash. There is no pre-payment penalty if you go through Disney. My Dh and I are going to do it, what to heck - another 15 years to leave to the kids is not too bad.





Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## monami7

Welcome back ED.  I agree it was so crowded!  We went Early to the parks and rode what we could and then left at around 1pm.  We usually went back at 5 or so.  We spent much lass time in the parks this trip than ever before!  Sorry we nver ran into you.
Heidi


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats MKM!!  That is so awesome!  I am looking forward to that trip report!!!!  Great to hear of the good MS experiences and all about your guides.

I have heard that the $20 p/pt extension is going to go up to $25 at some point in the future.  I hope all you OKW peeps can extend, if you so choose, before that happens.  Also, you  may get paperwork to sign and have notarized that you are opting out.  Something about Fla law and it is being required if you decline the extension.  

We will cross that bridge when we get to it.  Not sure what we will decide to do.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good Morning all you Disney fans!!
Really nothing to report....still no word from the Estoppel stuff 20 days today!  Yes I'm curious what was in the basket Ed?? 
Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Congrats MKM!!  That is so awesome!  I am looking forward to that trip report!!!!  Great to hear of the good MS experiences and all about your guides.
> 
> I have heard that the $20 p/pt extension is going to go up to $25 at some point in the future.  I hope all you OKW peeps can extend, if you so choose, before that happens.  Also, you  may get paperwork to sign and have notarized that you are opting out.  Something about Fla law and it is being required if you decline the extension.
> 
> We will cross that bridge when we get to it.  Not sure what we will decide to do.




The lady at work that told me about it thought it was already up to $25 pp - so I am going to grab the $20 while I can. $400 is $400 and I would rather save it. Wish I had known about this when I made my offer. I would have requested they extend it for me at the $15 pp. I would have paid more for it - it would have been worth it


----------



## minniekissedme

Just wanted to pass along...Group Dining really did nothing for me. Talked to Gemini...told her I was Leo  ...anyway the best she could do other than ressies for 7 at midnight  was to tell me to ask at check in if our 3 and 4 could be pushed together. She said each of our ressies have the capability of moving tables.


----------



## HolidayRoad

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll8/ed88bo/BWVdance.jpg?t=1209410122


----------



## HolidayRoad

For some reason the pix are coming up small I'll work on it and post some on my site. O.K. I have some reading to do. I'll start posting more once I get caught up.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Thanks for the pix to tide us over while you are reading!!  Can't wait to hear all about your trip and see more pix!!


----------



## disneymotherof3

minniekissedme said:


> Member Services and I had a wonderful conversation this morning and we are now confirmed for our first trip home!
> 
> 2BR at SSR with a request for either the Springs or Grandstand...trying to keep close to everything with M&D tagging along.
> 
> Look at SSR...MKM et al are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that is 116 days 12 hrs 47 min 6 secs



If I remember correctly, we're going to be there at the same time, right?  We're alos going to be at SSR in a 2-bdrm 8/18-23.  We also requested either the Springs or the Grandstand!  Great minds think alike! 



Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I spoke with my vacation guide today. He called me to introduce himself. I was assigned to someone other then the email told me. That was strange, but he was nice and very helpful. They are still extending OKW through the end of May for 15 years. DH and I are going for it. I asked because it seems so worth it to me



If you don't mind me asking, who is your guide?  That's very interesting about OKW.  I might have to call my guide, after I talk to DH of course, and find out about that.


----------



## minniekissedme

disneymotherof3 said:


> If I remember correctly, we're going to be there at the same time, right?  We're alos going to be at SSR in a 2-bdrm 8/18-23.  We also requested either the Springs or the Grandstand!  Great minds think alike!



We get there the day you leave... Maybe I'll get your room! We're there the 23rd-27th.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> If I remember correctly, we're going to be there at the same time, right?  We're alos going to be at SSR in a 2-bdrm 8/18-23.  We also requested either the Springs or the Grandstand!  Great minds think alike!
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, who is your guide?  That's very interesting about OKW.  I might have to call my guide, after I talk to DH of course, and find out about that.



Dan is my guide. I will have to look his last name back up. I will let you know what that is in a minute  

I am all set though. I extended. It took 2 minutes - that was it. I extended for 15 years at $20 per point. Great deal as far as I can tell.   I can only imagine it increases its resale value too - not that I would ever sell it


----------



## minniekissedme

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I am all set though. I extended. It took 2 minutes - that was it. I extended for 15 years at $20 per point. Great deal as far as I can tell.   I can only imagine it increases its resale value too - not that I would ever sell it



Does this mean you get added to my list of closed again!!??!! I guess it's possible though you didn't have the angst of the entire resale process you did sweat out thinking about this!


----------



## disneymotherof3

**BREAKING NEWS!!!!**

I just got off the phone with our guide, Nick, and he told me that Disney is really looking to crack down on the resale market.  He told me that soon they are going to be charging a *$500 initiation fee to all those whose purchase through a resale.  He also said that they are throwing around, they haven't decided completely but are leaning towards charging those who buy through resale a $100 fee per year to "use the network" (cruise, DL Paris, etc.).  I asked him when this was going to take effect and he wasn't sure.  It's a GREAT thing that we got in when we all did!!!  He also said that the OKW extention is until May 31st at $20 per point.  He also threw in that right now they are offering $10 off per point for contract over 50 points at SSR. **

BTW, I will say that he didn't seem too thrilled that we purchased through resale.  Oh well.  We have to do what's best for us.  I told him that we went that route because that was financially better for us at the time.*


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> **BREAKING NEWS!!!!**
> 
> I just got off the phone with our guide, Nick, and he told me that Disney is really looking to crack down on the resale market.  He told me that soon they are going to be charging a *$500 initiation fee to all those whose purchase through a resale.  He also said that they are throwing around, they haven't decided completely but are leaning towards charging those who buy through resale a $100 fee per year to "use the network" (cruise, DL Paris, etc.).  I asked him when this was going to take effect and he wasn't sure.  It's a GREAT thing that we got in when we all did!!!  He also said that the OKW extention is until May 31st at $20 per point.  He also threw in that right now they are offering $10 off per point for contract over 50 points at SSR. *


*

Wow..that's really interesting!!  I wonder if this will really happen.*


----------



## disneymotherof3

icouldlivethere said:


> Wow..that's really interesting!!  I wonder if this will really happen.



I don't know.  He said that it was going to happen, he just didn't know when.  He said that they (the higher-ups) were still trying to decide on the amount to charge for the use of the network.


----------



## icouldlivethere

disneymotherof3 said:


> I don't know.  He said that it was going to happen, he just didn't know when.  He said that they (the higher-ups) were still trying to decide on the amount to charge for the use of the network.



The only thing that scares me a little about that is that it could make our contracts harder to resell if we should ever need to.


----------



## disneymotherof3

icouldlivethere said:


> The only thing that scares me a little about that is that it could make our contracts harder to resell if we should ever need to.



Hopefully we won't ever need to!


----------



## minniekissedme

disneymotherof3 said:


> **BREAKING NEWS!!!!**
> 
> I just got off the phone with our guide, Nick, and he told me that Disney is really looking to crack down on the resale market.  He told me that soon they are going to be charging a *$500 initiation fee to all those whose purchase through a resale.  He also said that they are throwing around, they haven't decided completely but are leaning towards charging those who buy through resale a $100 fee per year to "use the network" (cruise, DL Paris, etc.).  I asked him when this was going to take effect and he wasn't sure.  It's a GREAT thing that we got in when we all did!!!  He also said that the OKW extention is until May 31st at $20 per point.  He also threw in that right now they are offering $10 off per point for contract over 50 points at SSR. **
> 
> *


*

Well the $500 might make resale less attractive but it doesn't wipe it out...you can still save buying resale, just not as much should this happen. And you're right...glad I'm in!*


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

disneymotherof3 said:


> **BREAKING NEWS!!!!**
> 
> I just got off the phone with our guide, Nick, and he told me that Disney is really looking to crack down on the resale market.  He told me that soon they are going to be charging a *$500 initiation fee to all those whose purchase through a resale.  He also said that they are throwing around, they haven't decided completely but are leaning towards charging those who buy through resale a $100 fee per year to "use the network" (cruise, DL Paris, etc.).  I asked him when this was going to take effect and he wasn't sure.  It's a GREAT thing that we got in when we all did!!!  He also said that the OKW extention is until May 31st at $20 per point.  He also threw in that right now they are offering $10 off per point for contract over 50 points at SSR. **
> 
> BTW, I will say that he didn't seem too thrilled that we purchased through resale.  Oh well.  We have to do what's best for us.  I told him that we went that route because that was financially better for us at the time.*


*

WOW - my guide said nothing to the sort and was a pleasure to work with. He seemed fine with us buying resale and told me to come meet him on our first trip home. That surely makes resale less attractive although I agree, not out of the picture. I bet they slow it down more too so that we have to wait longer to deter people from buying resale. However, it may make sales for them harder too because people will know it will be harder to sell if they need/want to. Could be a double edged sword for them. 

I did sweat out thinking about the extension, but my friend had told me it already went up $5 and would go up $5 more and then you all verified that. The $20 per point is only through the end of may so I jumped on board. After my decision was made it took no time to do it. I paid $160 down (10%) and the rest is financed through Disney with no early pay off fee - another 15 years for $1600 was pretty good I though. I only have 80 points though. For those of you with a lot more it will be pricy. He also told me the week we are going is a great week to come! I am so excited 

My house is still full of sick ones - stomach bug has hit 4 of the 6 of us already. Not good   off to be a nurse maid  *


----------



## dvcnewgirl

disneymotherof3 said:


> **BREAKING NEWS!!!!**
> 
> I just got off the phone with our guide, Nick, and he told me that Disney is really looking to crack down on the resale market.  He told me that soon they are going to be charging a *$500 initiation fee to all those whose purchase through a resale.  He also said that they are throwing around, they haven't decided completely but are leaning towards charging those who buy through resale a $100 fee per year to "use the network" (cruise, DL Paris, etc.).  I asked him when this was going to take effect and he wasn't sure.  It's a GREAT thing that we got in when we all did!!!  He also said that the OKW extention is until May 31st at $20 per point.  He also threw in that right now they are offering $10 off per point for contract over 50 points at SSR. **
> 
> BTW, I will say that he didn't seem too thrilled that we purchased through resale.  Oh well.  We have to do what's best for us.  I told him that we went that route because that was financially better for us at the time.*


*

That is pretty shocking!*


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> My house is still full of sick ones - stomach bug has hit 4 of the 6 of us already. Not good   off to be a nurse maid



So sorry...we just finished that.  All of our kids got it at once....so glad that is over!  We just got back from the MD our 18 month has lost down to what she weighed when she was 15 months....glad she had a reserve!

Something I wanted to ask you all about....I was lurking on another website...and a topic that concerns me is, that Florida could impose a tax on our timeshares in the future...because most of us don't live in Florida, when it goes up for a vote we can't vote because we do not live there. Has anybody heard anything about this?? Didn't sound good....


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> So sorry...we just finished that.  All of our kids got it at once....so glad that is over!  We just got back from the MD our 18 month has lost down to what she weighed when she was 15 months....glad she had a reserve!
> 
> Something I wanted to ask you all about....I was lurking on another website...and a topic that concerns me is, that Florida could impose a tax on our timeshares in the future...because most of us don't live in Florida, when it goes up for a vote we can't vote because we do not live there. Has anybody heard anything about this?? Didn't sound good....



Amy - so glad this is out of your house. It started with my 2 year old on his birthday last Thursday. By Sunday DH and DD2 had it. Doday DS1 has it. That leaves me and my 17 year old - I sure hope that we don't get it. It is bad. Poor baby losing that much weight. 

I did not hear that about the tax. What kind of tax would it be?


----------



## colonialtinker

disneymotherof3 said:


> **BREAKING NEWS!!!!**
> 
> I just got off the phone with our guide, Nick, and he told me that Disney is really looking to crack down on the resale market. He told me that soon they are going to be charging a *$500 initiation fee to all those whose purchase through a resale. He also said that they are throwing around, they haven't decided completely but are leaning towards charging those who buy through resale a $100 fee per year to "use the network" (cruise, DL Paris, etc.). I asked him when this was going to take effect and he wasn't sure. It's a GREAT thing that we got in when we all did!!! He also said that the OKW extention is until May 31st at $20 per point. He also threw in that right now they are offering $10 off per point for contract over 50 points at SSR. **
> 
> BTW, I will say that he didn't seem too thrilled that we purchased through resale. Oh well. We have to do what's best for us. I told him that we went that route because that was financially better for us at the time.*


*

WOW, I'm glad I bought when I did! I think I will get the OKW extension once I'm in the system.  I should have member #'s (2 different YU) before the end of May. My inheritance to my children  Glad DH doesn't read this thread., I haven't mentioned it to him yet. I'm making him brownies to soften the blow of what I want to do now.  Of course I am the one who is Disney crazy, although my future SIL seems to be like me. 

WELCOME BACK ED!!!!!! Great photo's, I can hardly wait until my trip in June.*


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, I will believe the Disney "penalty" when I see it.  There has been rumor like this from Marriott for years. It hasn't happened.  The way I see it, Disney would be slitting their own throats.  All they would have to do is stop building resorts and go into the resale business with all the bored guides;  I don't think they want to do that.  They refer owners who want to sell to the resale market, to GMAC in particular - they don't want the points back.  I wouldn't get too worked up guys, I think this is the case of a grumpy guide who decided to spout off.  The fact that he followed it up with a sales pitch tells me alot.  There are a lot of salesman out there that will say just about anything to scare people into buying from them.  I just thought Disney did a better job of weeding them out.  Evidently not.  I think if you verify this with other guides, you will find out it is hooey.

The Florida tax would be a mistake.  Hawaii has taken an anti timeshare policy and it has backfired and effected the tourism and I don't believe it ever was passed.  The bad publicity was enough to kill it.  Tourists decided that they would go where they were valued.  They wanted to charge additional taxes as well.  Here is the good news, you don't have to fight it because,as in the case of Hawaii, the developers and management companies will.  Marriott threw a fit and they have a lot of resorts in Florida - more than any other state.  They have more money and clout than we do.  Florida already applies taxes and fees to any hotel stay.  The timeshare owners already pay property taxes.  I wouldn't get worked up about this one either.  ARDC (an organization that looks out for the rights of timeshare owners will fight anything like this also.)

Just call me Ms. Wait and see!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Just call me Ms. Wait and see!


 
Hi Susan AKA Ms. Wait and See. I wanted to let you know I checked out the shoebuy.com last night  Spent way too much money, DD needed new shoes, got DH some and only 1 pair for me. There were some really good deals there. Thanks for the heads up.  
Pam


----------



## Laxmom

You are welcome!  I like company when I spend money!!  I'm also great at helping people spend theirs!   My stuff should be here tomorrow.  I'm anxious to try these things out!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Hey guys the next page is #200...that sure has come fast!!

LM-hope you are right!! 

We have not closed on our first DVC purchase yet, now I want to buy the 
2nd one before all the fees could come into play.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Laxmom said:


> Just call me Ms. Wait and see!



Right there with you Laxmom on all points!


----------



## Laxmom

Here is an example of why I think this is hooey.  On our contract, we paid $68 p/pt for 50 pts.  That is $3400.  My closing costs because of the attorney requirement by the state of SC is nearly $800.  That brings my total to $4200.  Now, if you divide that by the 50 pts. you get $84 p/pt.  Disney is charging $87.  To add an additional fee would mean I would have no option than to buy my points thru Disney to be cost effective.  Plus would you still have to buy 160 pts? I just don't see Disney as a reseller.  They would be the first in the industry to do this and I think it would chase potential buyers away.  I know, as much as we love DVC,  we would have gone back to Marriott. The way things are set up now is pretty standard for the industry.

BTW, the reason we bought resale was to get into the system for less money.  Obviously there wasn't much of an incentive otherwise.  That is why our add on will be thru Disney as long as they don't charge closing costs to get us to our 130 pts.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

We received the email today that we officially closed on our Wildnerness Lodge 240 points.  They said we should be in the Disney system within 5-7 days.  I wonder what the fastest is that anyone was in the system to actually make a reservation.

Our timeline started with an offer on March 18th to closing today.  Not bad.  We have 240 points that are going to expire this May 31st so we are going to try to make a last minute trip this month with whatever is available.  Thanks all!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations fourkidsphoto!!   Sounds like things went really quickly for you.  Lucky you!!!  May I ask which company you used to purchase from?  I hope you get in the system as quickly as they say you will!


----------



## fourkidsphoto

seantell


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats!! Whhoooo Hoooo!  I am also anxious to see how long it takes for you to get in the system.  I hope their estimate is right on!!

I think that if we hadn't bought at HHI, we would have bought at VWL.  We love it there.  But, it is the only resort we have ever stayed at; we stayed 2 nights in a hotel room there.  When we were there, it didn't feel like we were in Florida!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail 

KAT4DISNEY

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678

GoofyDad13


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 4/28*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

monami7

*fourkidsphoto*


----------



## tammymacb

Hey Everyone!

Wow, what an incredibly long day..   Finally, my work-a-palooza is over.  I'm not set to work again until Saturday!  

Ed and Naomi, can't wait to see trip reports...and Ed, what's in the basket?? 

I don't know what Disney will do to control resales, but I can see the day that they don't make it easy to be a "small" owner.  I think the administrative fees of those of us who buy in with small contracts doesn't make corporate Disney happy.  I think someone with a calculator has decided that 160 points is just right to hit the profit line.  When we buy in with 50 points, we're still getting the same benefits, without paying the same initial cost or MFs. 

fourkids photo, Congrats! Hope you get to use up those points.

Bob, your summer trip sounds awesome!  I'll be at SS in June and can't wait to see the resort.  I've not been there before.


----------



## bookwormde

When I checked my email tonight I had and email from Carrie at A Time Share Broker. I figured it was just a note that we were 1 week into the title/ESTOPPLE process.

Well I just about fell of my chair.

 The email read in part:

“Great news! Closing statements will be going out today from Attorney Sweet.” (Their closing/escrow agent)

I guess I will have to pull from my LOC since I did not get extra $ moved from my brokerage account yet and the “economic stimulus check” is not hear yet. Mind you I am not complaining, just shocked.

Timeline so far

Offer submitted 4/10
Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
To DVC for ROFR 4/11
Passed ROFR 4/21
Closing statements mailed out 4/28

Maybe it was the nice thank you note I wrote on the “thank you” thread.

This had to be close to a record.

bookwormde


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Wow, what an incredibly long day..   Finally, my work-a-palooza is over.  I'm not set to work again until Saturday!



 is right!



tammymacb said:


> Bob, your summer trip sounds awesome!  I'll be at SS in June and can't wait to see the resort.  I've not been there before.



It's been a long wait and we are soooo ready!


----------



## tammymacb

So, you all.  I'm considering changing my avatar..what do you think about this


----------



## Verandah Man

bookwormde said:


> Timeline so far
> 
> Offer submitted 4/10
> Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
> To DVC for ROFR 4/11
> Passed ROFR 4/21
> Closing statements mailed out 4/28
> 
> Maybe it was the nice thank you note I wrote on the thank you thread.
> 
> This had to be close to a record.
> 
> bookwormde






Congrats!!!  

We passed ROFR on 4/16, still no news about closing for us.......


----------



## Laxmom

Bookwormde, what is your closing date?  I'll be anxious to see how long everyone else waits to get into the system - hoping the recent issues are a thing of the past. 

Tammy, did you see the report on the new fuel surcharges that DCL is adding to cruises booked after 5/28?  Ouch.  That could make it impossible for us to try a longer sailing.  DCL may be pricing themselves out of our range - or else Laxlad will just have to stay home!! Yea, right!  Do you know how long I would have to listen to that one!


----------



## pb4ugo

Received closing docs in e-mail from Jason/the timeshare store and Brends/timeshare closing services - guess we gotta get up off our $$ now!  Original contract said we would close May 15 or 30 days after something - so this is moving right along!  No prob, though - we just have to pick up the new car tomorrow nite and write the check for that and then DH can go to the bank to get the certified check for this!  Guess I can't share this with too many people - someone might think we are rich and ask for a loan! 

Here's our timeline:
3/25 - docs sent to disney
4/4   - disney waives rofr
4/28 - receive closing docs

I guess we could close by May 15 after all!  It will be nice to have this behind us - 'tho the process has been smooth and painless without much to fret about.  I think I'll go start planning the Nov trip to HHI - will be at my 7th month mark soon!

Here's wishing everyone waiting some smooth sailing!


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats, PB4UGO!!!  You guys are all just moving right along!!  I'm still stuck in estoppleville.  If only it was something like margaritaville! Then I wouldn't mind the wait!!

Good nite, all.  I am whooped!  TTFN


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Wow, all you fast turnarounders are getting my hopes up!  We submitted our offer and had it accepted last Monday, papers were submitted for ROFR last Tuesday, now we're just waiting.  We have been figuring on a June close, but we're anxious.  we have a previously planned trip for this fall, and the sooner we close, the more likely we'll be able to get accomodations through our DVC.  Here's to waiting!


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/28*

*pb4ugo*...almost...after a new car! What are you rich??

KAT4DISNEY

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678

GoofyDad13


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

monami7

*fourkidsphoto*


----------



## pb4ugo

minniekissedme said:


> Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 4/28*
> 
> *pb4ugo*...almost...after a new car! What are you rich??



MKM - how about:  used to be rich, wanna be rich, looks like they're rich?
At the rate we earn and spend - we'd hafta change our names to be rich!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

bookwormde said:


> When I checked my email tonight I had and email from Carrie at A Time Share Broker. I figured it was just a note that we were 1 week into the title/ESTOPPLE process.
> 
> Well I just about fell of my chair.
> 
> The email read in part:
> 
> Great news! Closing statements will be going out today from Attorney Sweet. (Their closing/escrow agent)
> 
> I guess I will have to pull from my LOC since I did not get extra $ moved from my brokerage account yet and the economic stimulus check is not hear yet. Mind you I am not complaining, just shocked.
> 
> Timeline so far
> 
> Offer submitted 4/10
> Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
> To DVC for ROFR 4/11
> Passed ROFR 4/21
> Closing statements mailed out 4/28
> 
> Maybe it was the nice thank you note I wrote on the thank you thread.
> 
> This had to be close to a record.
> 
> bookwormde



Congrats!!....we are on day 20 waiting for the Estoppel stuff... you are the shortest wait I've heard of.


----------



## minniekissedme

pb4ugo said:


> MKM - how about:  used to be rich, wanna be rich, looks like they're rich?
> At the rate we earn and spend - we'd hafta change our names to be rich!



ok...maybe there's a Rich in the family???  Though my dad is always wondering how we get stuff done in our house...in fact he's still trying to figure out how we paid for our house!!!  He'll never know...


----------



## Haley Whippet

Waiting for ROFR, Went to Disney 4/21/08
Can't wait to go home to SSR 
I guess I need to "chill" It will be a while 
Deb


----------



## Verandah Man

Haley Whippet said:


> Waiting for ROFR, Went to Disney 4/21/08
> Can't wait to go home to SSR
> I guess I need to "chill" It will be a while
> Deb




Welcome to the group and Good Luck with ROFR........


----------



## Verandah Man

WOW!!! post #3000 for this thread!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning, all!!!  Another day, another dollar.  Fighting either a cold or allergies.  Just don't feel good.  At least tomorrow is a day off.

Laxlad has an away game tonite and I can't go.  DH is in Minnesota so no fan club at the game tonite.  That drives me nut.

Welcome aboard, Haley Whippet!  Good luck on your contract!  This thread has been a Godsend in the waiting game with DVC.  If you went to Disney on 4/21, you should be hearing something soon.  Lately, the timeline for ROFR has been about 10-12 calendar days or 9 or so business days.  Keep us posted.

Hey Colonialtinker, you ok this am?  I woke to see tornadoes in Virginia.  I am praying that you and yours are safe and sound!


----------



## icouldlivethere

bookwormde said:


> When I checked my email tonight I had and email from Carrie at A Time Share Broker. I figured it was just a note that we were 1 week into the title/ESTOPPLE process.
> 
> Well I just about fell of my chair.
> 
> The email read in part:
> 
> Great news! Closing statements will be going out today from Attorney Sweet. (Their closing/escrow agent)
> 
> I guess I will have to pull from my LOC since I did not get extra $ moved from my brokerage account yet and the economic stimulus check is not hear yet. Mind you I am not complaining, just shocked.
> 
> Timeline so far
> 
> Offer submitted 4/10
> Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
> To DVC for ROFR 4/11
> Passed ROFR 4/21
> Closing statements mailed out 4/28
> 
> Maybe it was the nice thank you note I wrote on the thank you thread.
> 
> This had to be close to a record.
> 
> bookwormde





pb4ugo said:


> Received closing docs in e-mail from Jason/the timeshare store and Brends/timeshare closing services - guess we gotta get up off our $$ now!  Original contract said we would close May 15 or 30 days after something - so this is moving right along!  No prob, though - we just have to pick up the new car tomorrow nite and write the check for that and then DH can go to the bank to get the certified check for this!  Guess I can't share this with too many people - someone might think we are rich and ask for a loan!
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 3/25 - docs sent to disney
> 4/4   - disney waives rofr
> 4/28 - receive closing docs
> 
> I guess we could close by May 15 after all!  It will be nice to have this behind us - 'tho the process has been smooth and painless without much to fret about.  I think I'll go start planning the Nov trip to HHI - will be at my 7th month mark soon!
> 
> Here's wishing everyone waiting some smooth sailing!



Congratulations to you both!!    I see you both are very lucky with your timelines being very short especially bookwormde!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

GOOD LUCK mickeyfan0805 and Haley Whippet!!!   May your stay on the dreaded waiting for ROFR list be short and sweet with a quick pit stop through estoppel land on your way to closing and getting in the system!!  

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/26/08: *

Haley Whippet 

mickeyfan0805 

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

TenThousandVolts

Barb

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Welcome Haley - this thread is so great at helping us through the wait for ROFR and then the rest of the wait. You will be so glad you joined us  

Congrats to all those light year fast contracts. That is impressive to say the least. I sure hope it continues this fast for you and that you are in the system really soon!   

Cold here this morning. Back to sweaters and turtlenecks for me. Br..... I want spring to stay.


----------



## Laxmom

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Wow, all you fast turnarounders are getting my hopes up!  We submitted our offer and had it accepted last Monday, papers were submitted for ROFR last Tuesday, now we're just waiting.  We have been figuring on a June close, but we're anxious.  we have a previously planned trip for this fall, and the sooner we close, the more likely we'll be able to get accomodations through our DVC.  Here's to waiting!



I missed your post, somehow!  Bad case of medicine head.  You have to give us details so we can drool over your contract!  How many points and where?Oh do tell!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Laxmom said:


> I missed your post, somehow!  Bad case of medicine head.  You have to give us details so we can drool over your contract!  How many points and where?Oh do tell!



We're buying in with a preliminary contract, hoping to perhaps add on in a few years as the family grows.  Right now we are purchasing 120 points with an August UY at SSR.  We figure on visiting every 18 months or so at off-peak times.  When our kids get to school-age and we start visiting more prime seasons, we'll look at adding more points.  For now, we expect this to be just right.  Our contract was $82 per point and has 120 points from 2007 banked.  We are currently booked to stay at an off-site condo starting September 27 - we're REALLY hoping to change that!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Hey Colonialtinker, you ok this am? I woke to see tornadoes in Virginia. I am praying that you and yours are safe and sound!


 
I'm fine Susan. The storms where about 70 miles from us. I think they were closer to DVCNEWGIRL. We're still trying to find out about family, since bad news always travels fast I think we're safe, just would feel better hearing from someone down there.

Sometime today I have to get to the bank. We got our closing docs for the second contract.  Now to get that check in the mail.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

mickeyfan0805 said:


> We're buying in with a preliminary contract, hoping to perhaps add on in a few years as the family grows.  Right now we are purchasing 120 points with an August UY at SSR.  We figure on visiting every 18 months or so at off-peak times.  When our kids get to school-age and we start visiting more prime seasons, we'll look at adding more points.  For now, we expect this to be just right.  Our contract was $82 per point and has 120 points from 2007 banked.  We are currently booked to stay at an off-site condo starting September 27 - we're REALLY hoping to change that!



GOOD LUCK!!!! I sure hope that all falls into place for you. That is great that 120 will work for you. We bought 80 and if we go off peak that will work for us getting is there every 18 months or so as well.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

colonialtinker said:


> I'm fine Susan. The storms where about 70 miles from us. I think they were closer to DVCNEWGIRL. We're still trying to find out about family, since bad news always travels fast I think we're safe, just would feel better hearing from someone down there.
> 
> Sometime today I have to get to the bank. We got our closing docs for the second contract.  Now to get that check in the mail.



YEAH!!!!!! Closing docs for the 2nd one are in!!!! How exciting.    Is it as stressful the 2nd time around because I know that first contract was pins and needles for us


----------



## colonialtinker

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> YEAH!!!!!! Closing docs for the 2nd one are in!!!! How exciting.   Is it as stressful the 2nd time around because I know that first contract was pins and needles for us


 
I haven't had time to stress over either contract once we passed ROFR. I live in a town that is seasonal and since I work for the town I have been stressing over my job. NO DSL for over half this month at work, trying to get ready for move to new location and getting ready for the summer  This morning I got a surprise when I got to work DSL is up and working. Just hope they don't decide to move it to the new building again, since the lines haven't been laid for the phones or DSL. I am so ready for my vacation in June


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

This thread looks full of good news this weekend.  I love seeing that!  

I loooooove whippits.  I'm the proud mom of retired racers.. 

Can I tell you that this day is already starting well! I got a refund check from my bank for overpaying escrow.  Right before our trip to Disney!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## minniekissedme

Verandah Man said:


> WOW!!! post #3000 for this thread!!!



Well deserved honor for you!  



Haley Whippet said:


> Waiting for ROFR, Went to Disney 4/21/08
> Can't wait to go home to SSR
> I guess I need to "chill" It will be a while
> Deb



Congratulations...that's my new home, too!



colonialtinker said:


> Sometime today I have to get to the bank. We got our closing docs for the second contract.  Now to get that check in the mail.



I'll move you to the list!!!  



tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!



What were you trying to change in your avatar...I didn't see anything different?? You'll really  me if you change your pix!!!! 

I'll catch up later...off to take DW to her follow up appointment. She's doing great!!! Have a great day all!


----------



## HolidayRoad

It took a while and my head isn't really on straight yet but I got caught up with the posts. I'm going to work on my trip report starting today but I will trough out some stuff here to get started. 
Before I do do I want to congratulate everyone who managed to join the ROFR nightmare or go move up a list or two while I was gone. For those who were ROFR'ed by the mouse keep trying and if Cheryl's info is correct, do it quickly! 

Now "The Basket" well, I was a little disappointed because there is absolutely nothing, except for the chocolates, that I could use. My wife on the other hand thought it was just great. There are lots of bath bombs, a couple the size of baseballs. There are bath salts and lotions and hair thingys and a small brush with a rock on the other side bath glove, whatever that is, I guess so you can dance around the tub like Michael Jackson. Anyway as I said to you mommy types all this stuff will probably go over way bigger than to us daddy types. It is a nice gesture and they were very friendly when I got there. 

As for the "Superwalmart" Yup it's actually there! looks like there are all good views from it, which is important while shopping for school supplies and such. Not very big however, so I am wondering how expensive this particular walmart will be and how difficult it will be to get into.

I think I met Aunt Edna, I was coming down the front stairs at BWV and there was a man coming up on my right so I went left just then Aunt Edna hit the stairs coming up on the left I said excuse me and she gave my wife and I crap saying "what do you think your in England" not in a funny way but in a nasty way. My wife was mad, I was amused.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was so bummed about this I first posted it on the wrong thread!   

I was so excited to see an email mentioning closing documents this morning. Opened them up and my name is misspelled!   Oh well, guess it's an easy fix - just hope it's a quick one!

_Ok - all is good.  Just got the corrected docs so I can officially get the check in the mail. _


----------



## monami7

I posted pictures on our blog.
www.gettingourgirls.blogspot.com
Heidi


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Haley Whippet said:


> Waiting for ROFR, Went to Disney 4/21/08
> Can't wait to go home to SSR
> I guess I need to "chill" It will be a while
> Deb



Hey Haley- My contract went to Disney the same day!  It will be interesting to see if we get word the same day.  Fingers crossed for us to both pass ROFR!


----------



## disneymotherof3

monami7 said:


> I posted pictures on our blog.
> www.gettingourgirls.blogspot.com
> Heidi



Those pictures are great!  All 3 girls are adorable!  I love the picture of Lilly in the Rasta hat!!  That's hilarious!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

colonialtinker said:


> I'm fine Susan. The storms where about 70 miles from us. I think they were closer to DVCNEWGIRL. We're still trying to find out about family, since bad news always travels fast I think we're safe, just would feel better hearing from someone down there.
> 
> Sometime today I have to get to the bank. We got our closing docs for the second contract.  Now to get that check in the mail.



Hope that your family and any others affected are ok!


----------



## Laxmom

Just peeking in.  It is lunch time.  I sure hope Kristen is ok.  Tammy, you heard anything from her today?


I think 120 pts sounds awesome.  We bought 50 with 50 banked with a goal of having 130 at some point.

Gotta run!

Anxious to read your report, Vman.  That superwalmart is not going to have many isles in it devoted to DVC.  Some will just be regular merchandise.  Isn't it fun being criptic.


----------



## disneymotherof3

We're about 35 miles from where the tornados hit.  We were very lucky!  We just had the rain and some wind.  It's very sad.  Thank God no one was killed.  Houses and clothes can be replaced.  Lives can't.


----------



## tammymacb

I just talked to Kristen.  She's fine, about an hour away from the distruction area.  That is so sad for those who were affected.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

WE PASSED ROFR!!!!      
Submitted 4-21, Heard we passed 4-28!!!
That was fast!


----------



## tammymacb

Congrats!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Love the pictures Heidi. Thanks for sharing. 

Okay - where is this walmart going to be?  

Glad that all of you that live so close to the tornado's are okay. Thank God no one was killed. Scary.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

TenThousandVolts said:


> WE PASSED ROFR!!!!
> Submitted 4-21, Heard we passed 4-28!!!
> That was fast!



WOW, that was fast. Must be they are catching up on the back log. Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Having problems working out the bugs with this picture stuff, it'll come. I did post a couple of BWV pics on my website.  Bob's trying to help me but I'm failing.

Only 352 days 15 hours 19 minutes and 8 seconds!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

TenThousandVolts said:


> WE PASSED ROFR!!!!
> Submitted 4-21, Heard we passed 4-28!!!
> That was fast!


Congratulations!! One week that's fast!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> Congrats Susan on post #1000 on the DIS   Actually you have 310 posts on this thread. Just for laughs, here are the top posters with 100 posts or more on this thread:
> 
> User Name Posts
> HolidayRoad  433
> tammymacb  338
> Laxmom  310
> minniekissedme  221
> disneymotherof3  174
> Verandah Man  129
> Tigger & Eeyore  125
> 
> 
> Make that 311 since you just posted before me..........




Wow and I was gone for ten days!! I have got to learn to pace myself.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations TenThousandVolts!!!  Glad to see you passed through ROFR!!   You have now officially graduated off of the dreaded waiting for ROFR list.  May you pass quickly through estoppel land on your way to a swift and painless closing and may your name and points show up quickly in the system.  Good luck!!  

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/29/08: *

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

I got a really good picture of the Luna Park Pool demon clown for you but it's on film I will scan it or something for you, it's even creepier in person  .


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> Congratulations TenThousandVolts!!!  Glad to see you passed through ROFR!!   You have now officially graduated off of the dreaded waiting for ROFR list.  May you pass quickly through estoppel land on your way to a swift and painless closing and may your name and points show up quickly in the system.  Good luck!!
> 
> *The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*
> 
> *Updated list 4/29/08: *
> 
> Haley Whippet
> 
> mickeyfan0805
> 
> mickeywho?
> 
> HayGan
> 
> M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt)
> 
> Barb
> 
> AinW
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*


You know, your doing such a great job!! If you want to keep the list it's fine with me if you want to give to me back, well, that's fine too. Just let me know.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I hope these come out bigger, lets find out shall we.







































































































http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll8/ed88bo/100_0537.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll8/ed88bo/100_0538.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll8/ed88bo/bwvsign.jpg



Disboards will only let me put up 25 pix at a time so the last three are URL's


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Morning All
Still nothing about the Estoppel, 21 days and counting! Wonder if it got lost??
Well the flu bug moved out of our house, the sad thing is we somehow gave it to my aunt, who now has to be in a seperate room from my uncle because he just came home from the hospital with the 4 way bypass. We really don't want him to get it.
Off to take DD to Dentist for consult....boy they start young now...she is only 7.  She may need to have some teeth pulled to make way for other teeth..yikes! 

Loved the pics Ed!
Glad everyone is ok!
Check in later.......................


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, Great pictures!!!  I cannot wait to go.   

What did you think of the Swan?  I've not stayed but they give discounts to nurses, but I've heard conflicting reviews.

Naomi, love the pictures!  Your girls are so pretty!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats to MMcguire and TenThousandVolts!!   

*As of 4/29/08, those waiting to close:*

snowbunny

Tammymacb

Beavertails Queen

Colonialtinker (2)

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

clombardi

fourkidsphoto

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Grandbuddy

Cherta

karebear06

cybertea201

Laxmom

VerandahMan

Bookwormde

MMcguire

TenThousandVolts 

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


----------



## tammymacb

Ohhhh, a 50 point BCV just showed up at TTS.

Guess who's *not* buying it...


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Ohhhh, a 50 point BCV just showed up at TTS.
> 
> Guess who's *not* buying it...



Good girl!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

disneymotherof3 said:


> *ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*



Can anyone help me understand what estoppel is and how long it usually takes?  We knew ROFR could take up to 30 days, but I'm seeing some notes on here about estoppel.  What is this, and how long does it typically take?


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Disney exercised their right!  Not that I really didn't expect it, but still disappointed the same

GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21)


----------



## monami7

Sorry about the contract.  I am sure you will find the perfect one soon though.  It stinks waiting!  I Know!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Disney exercised their right!  Not that I really didn't expect it, but still disappointed the same
> 
> GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21)



Sorry about the ROFR.  That would have been an incredible contract price if they let it go through!!!!  Nothing lost in trying anyway.


----------



## colonialtinker

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Disney exercised their right! Not that I really didn't expect it, but still disappointed the same
> 
> GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21)


 
Sorry about the contract  I'm sure another will come your way, keep trying


----------



## Verandah Man

TenThousandVolts said:


> WE PASSED ROFR!!!!
> Submitted 4-21, Heard we passed 4-28!!!
> That was fast!





Congrats!!!


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> Ohhhh, a 50 point BCV just showed up at TTS.
> 
> Guess who's *not* buying it...



Very admirable!!!  What a trooper!



mickeyfan0805 said:


> Can anyone help me understand what estoppel is and how long it usually takes?  We knew ROFR could take up to 30 days, but I'm seeing some notes on here about estoppel.  What is this, and how long does it typically take?



Estopple is the process after ROFR! No, seriously, it is where, from what I understand, the details of the contract are verified that it is as stated in the sales docs and the account frozen so that the points cannot be used by the seller.  It is the point of no return.



GrumpyBa*D said:


> Disney exercised their right!  Not that I really didn't expect it, but still disappointed the same
> 
> GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21)



I am so sorry, GrumpyBa*D.  I know you will find another!  I've been there, even if you expect it, it is still disapointing.  Saw this one in an email from TTS today ;

Wilderness Lodge?Membership expires 2042? - Annual Dues $4.87 per point


200 points. August use year. 313 points coming on 8/1/08 (200 + 113 banked points?
from 2007) and 200 points coming on 8/1/09.? Closing Costs=$525 Priced at $84/pt?
($16800) Ref# WL200-08-0926-js-?



TenThousandVolts said:


> WE PASSED ROFR!!!!
> Submitted 4-21, Heard we passed 4-28!!!
> That was fast!



That was fast!! Congrats!  Whoo hoooo!!!   Now you wait to be estoppified!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Nice pics, Andy!! I love the monkeys in The Lion King.  Oh, and the Tree of Life!  Comon' July!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Hey GrumpyBa*d!!!  I guess you saw that contract too!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Me again!!  Just got off the phone with Laxlad.  He had a game tonite but I couldn't get away from work.  He scored again!!  Whoo Hoo!  They ended the game in a tie because there were no lights at the field and they wanted the varsity team to play too. Not that the varsity needed to play but that in this day and age, the stadium has no lights.  For an affluent suburban school, that is a surprise.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Nice pics, Andy!! I love the monkeys in The Lion King.  Oh, and the Tree of Life!  Comon' July!!!


Andy?


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, Great pictures!!!  I cannot wait to go.
> 
> What did you think of the Swan?  I've not stayed but they give discounts to nurses, but I've heard conflicting reviews.
> 
> Naomi, love the pictures!  Your girls are so pretty!


The Swan? Well, here is my honest opinion. It's a very nice hotel VERY comfortable beds. It loses a little "Disney" with the lack of theming but since they aren't owned by Disney I guess that's to be expected. Location is great, just reinforced our decision to buy at BWV. I also get a government discount so that helped with the decision to go there. I would definitely stay there again but would prefer other deluxe resorts over the Swan but I think that it's just I'm looking to be surrounded by Disney at all times while there. The pools were nice good amenities. I didn't like the additional parking fee's I would rather have them just add it on in the beginning instead of trying to straighten it out on the last day. 
   Oh, it was the worst check-in experience of all my Disney trips it took over an hour and three different people to straighten it out. They couldn't figure out that I was paying for three rooms and two of the other parties were already there, then they screwed up the credit cards to the point where we just let it go and figured we would fix it later. They had the wrong price for the room which would have cost me an additional $540 for the week. We finally got it straightened out. We asked for a handicapped room for my mother when we first booked, when we called to confirm they had us for three handicapped rooms and we told them we only needed one handicap room, so when they fixed their mistake they didn't put in the Government rate on the other two rooms, a bit of a nightmare, especially after a 1450 mile drive. After check in though it went really well and we liked the hotel.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> Andy?



Brain burp!!!  Guess you were gone so long, I forgot your name!  You aren't Vman!!  Just kidding!
That is what I get for trying to watch AI and catch up on todays discussion.


----------



## flemdog

What's an ROFR?


----------



## Laxmom

It stands for Right of First Refusal.  A lot of timeshares have this in their contracts.  If you put in an offer on a resale, they have the option to buy it first at the price you have negotiated or pass on it.  DVC has this option.  All DVC's sold resale must go through it in order to close.


----------



## HolidayRoad

There are a lot of you that I trust on here so I was hoping I can ask you a question. My wife and I are trying to decide on a little vacation with the kids this summer and we are trying to decide between Kings Dominion and Bush Gardens. Could I ask your opinions on these parks? Any inside info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Brain burp!!!  Guess you were gone so long, I forgot your name!  You aren't Vman!!  Just kidding!
> That is what I get for trying to watch AI and catch up on todays discussion.


Ever since that little spelling mishap I had, I can't help myself. And yes, I am no *Verandah Man*, who is, we can only strive to be like him but can never be him!


----------



## Laxmom

Fred, I can't help you with that one but .......if you get a chance to go to Water Country USA, you should!!  We had a blast.  We always head for the lazy river.  The kids weren't enthused.  Ended up, we couldn't get them out of it!!  It had a killer current and you flew around this thing.  We ended up floating for 1 1/2 hours!!  They did not want to go.  The other slides were great also.

Now, Bill, keep in mind we have 2 outdoor waterparks and a Great Wolf Lodge with in 5 miles of our house.  Now, that says something when this was better than those!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Fred, I can't help you with that one but .......if you get a chance to go to Water Country USA, you should!!  We had a blast.  We always head for the lazy river.  The kids weren't enthused.  Ended up, we couldn't get them out of it!!  It had a killer current and you flew around this thing.  We ended up floating for 1 1/2 hours!!  They did not want to go.  The other slides were great also.
> 
> Now, Bill, keep in mind we have 2 outdoor waterparks and a Great Wolf Lodge with in 5 miles of our house.  Now, that says something when this was better than those!


Thank you Cindy, I actually took a trip to Ohio once, Canton. My wife still talks about it. Whenever somebody talks about going somewhere really nice or romantic she brings up the trip I took her on to beautiful Canton Ohio! If I go to Ohio again I would love to see Ohio State maybe pay my respects to Woody Hayes. You know, romantic stuff that my wife would love to do. I would also love to get one of those Buckeye necklaces. I love, love, love the rivalry with Michigan!!! So cool. Boston is a pro sports town, it's nice but nothing beats college football.

 Now you know why my wife wont let me take her to a water park in Ohio, guess where I would end up, those parks aren't near Ohio Stadium are they?


----------



## Laxmom

No, Ralph, they're not!  Are you in Boston?  But you don't type with an accent!  We went to Boston a couple times when we lived upstate.  My kids won't let me forget it.  They were chasing some pigeons and I told them to stop bothering the chickens. I don't have a clue what I was thinking.

Love the history!  We had to stop in Stockbridge too.  And of course Freeport at the LL Bean outlet.  I still can't believe that they don't have locks on those doors!!!

Yea, I love the rivalry too.  It is fun but some take it too far.  Mostly the Michigan fans!

HEY  TOM!! I have been dying to know if you got a "Welcome Home" when you got to your resort!!  You did stay on property didn't you or did I have another brain burp?


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> I love, love, love the rivalry with Michigan!!!



To which I say Go Blue!!


----------



## Laxmom

See what I mean!!!  Just too far!!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> You know, your doing such a great job!! If you want to keep the list it's fine with me if you want to give to me back, well, that's fine too. Just let me know.



While I had a great time filling in for you while you were away I think I will give it back to you now since you did it so well!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> No, Ralph, they're not!  Are you in Boston?  But you don't type with an accent!  We went to Boston a couple times when we lived upstate.  My kids won't let me forget it.  They were chasing some pigeons and I told them to stop bothering the chickens. I don't have a clue what I was thinking.
> 
> Love the history!  We had to stop in Stockbridge too.  And of course Freeport at the LL Bean outlet.  I still can't believe that they don't have locks on those doors!!!
> 
> Yea, I love the rivalry too.  It is fun but some take it too far.  Mostly the Michigan fans!
> 
> HEY  TOM!! I have been dying to know if you got a "Welcome Home" when you got to your resort!!  You did stay on property didn't you or did I have another brain burp?


Why yes Vivian I did recieve my first, "Welcome Home" from a CM. I wondered in the BWV store and explained that now that I own this place I wanted some stickers for my car, Oh I'm sorry let me try that again. I went to this wicked awsome store at BWV and told 'em that I need a sticka fowa my caaa. I told 'em I just bought heaa an I drove my caaa from Baawstin and Da guy sais "Oh, well then, Welcome Home" so I say thanks. It was wicked Pissaa. Then I went over to Big River Grill and ordered a Pizzer and Beeaa. Go Pats! Go Sox! Yankee's *&%&

Is that more like it?


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> To which I say Go Blue!!


Bo Schembechler is awsome too!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> While I had a great time filling in for you while you were away I think I will give it back to you now since you did it so well!!


O.K. I'll take it back, could you please post it one last time and i will copy it and take back over.


----------



## Laxmom

Oh yea!   I am laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes!!!

HR, Bo's dead.  He was good!


----------



## colonialtinker

HolidayRoad said:


> There are a lot of you that I trust on here so I was hoping I can ask you a question. My wife and I are trying to decide on a little vacation with the kids this summer and we are trying to decide between Kings Dominion and Bush Gardens. Could I ask your opinions on these parks? Any inside info would be great. Thanks.


 
How old are you kids? My kids loved Kings Dominion and the wooden roller coasters and hated Bush Gardens  they said they didn't like all the walking. Now since I only have 1 DD at home we usually go to Kings Dominion as it is closer to our home by an hour. We usally go for 2 days, 1 day we go to the water park and the other we do the amusment park. On the other hand if your kids are into steel roller coasters I would say go to Bush Gardens. If you go to Bush Gardens make sure you go to Colonial Williamsburg. They have reenactments that are really good. I go to Colonial Williamsburg at least 3 times a year just for the reenactments, but then that is my favorite historical period. I'm a history buff  
Dvcnewgirl can give you more info on Bush Gardens she lives close to it and if you want more info on Kings Dominion just let me know


----------



## Laxmom

I love history!  That is what I loved about Baawston.  I am more into the Civil War era though.  One year, we did a drive down thru PA. into Va. and hit about 4-5 battlefields.  Very cool!! The only thing the kids remember is that that was the trip when they got their first Beanie Baby.

I want to go to Colonial Williamsburg and stay in one of the village houses!!!  One of these days!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> I love history! That is what I loved about Baawston. I am more into the Civil War era though. One year, we did a drive down thru PA. into Va. and hit about 4-5 battlefields. Very cool!! The only thing the kids remember is that that was the trip when they got their first Beanie Baby.


 
Did you go to Fredericksburg when you came through Virginia? Closest town to us with a Wal-Mart  DH took me to Boston on our honeymoon because I love history so much. Too bad they decided to have a heat wave the week we were there in June. All over the news about how hot it was and how unusual, makes for a good story now after all these years


----------



## Laxmom

We did, as a matter of fact!  Gettysburg, Fredericksburg, Appomattox and Bull Run to be exact!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Here you go Ed!  It's all yours! I think there may be some people on here who have either passed or got ROFR'd but never came back to this thread to tell us.  I know Laxmom checked the other ROFR thread and found a couple of names of people one of whom passed and one of whom got ROFR'd.  I need to go back and see if I can find that post.


*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*

*Updated list 4/29/08: *

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

LadyKay

Frankiesmom

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> I just checked the other ROFR thread out of curiousity.  LadyKay did pass and Frankiesmom did not.  So happy for one...so sad for the other.  VWL is seeing alot of ROFR's, it seems.



Hey Ed, I found this post from Laxmom.  She was nice enough to check the other ROFR thread and it appears that LadyKay passed and Frankiesmom did not.  I didn't see them come back here to post their results.  If they did post and I missed it then I apologize.  Either way I guess they should probably be removed from the list.


----------



## Laxmom

Yep, I found on the other ROFR thread that Ladykay passed and Frankiesmom did not.  If they posted, we both missed it!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> We did, as a matter of fact! Gettysburg, Fredericksburg, Appomattox and Bull Run to be exact!!


 
If you ever come through Virginia again, take a side tour of the Northern Neck. I live about 30 minutes from Washington's birth place, Stratford Hall birth place of Robert E. Lee and a winery. I'm not allow to do the taste testing anymore, I kinda of don't remember too much of that day  Just don't come at local election time. Its gets bad around here, small town politics


----------



## Laxmom

We've done Monticello and Mount Vernon, would love to do Madison's home and Monroe's too.  Went to DC and saw the sights.  I really wanted to see Ford's Theatre but we couldn't find it.  Not a great neighborhood to be lost in so we left.  Would love to see Robert E Lee's birthplace.  I really admire him.  I have a book to read called "The Lady of Arlington House" about his wife.  One of these days when I no longer have textbooks to read!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> We've done Monticello and Mount Vernon, would love to do Madison's home and Monroe's too. Went to DC and saw the sights. I really wanted to see Ford's Theatre but we couldn't find it. Not a great neighborhood to be lost in so we left. Would love to see Robert E Lee's birthplace. I really admire him. I have a book to read called "The Lady of Arlington House" about his wife. One of these days when I no longer have textbooks to read!


 
We've done all of those, plus a few extra ones. Had very strange thing happen in Madison/Dupont home. I will say I don't think I'll ever go back in that house again


----------



## Laxmom

oh oh.  That doesn't sound good.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> oh oh. That doesn't sound good.


Long story I'll pm you the reason soon. Time for me to get off and to bed, 5am comes mighty early


----------



## minniekissedme

Ed, if you're looking for an amusement park this summer there is no better place the Kennywood just outside of Pittsburgh. In fact it was just named the best traditional amusement park or something like that. Someone started this thread, http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1806862 and it really is pretty great. 

Take in a Pirate game at the best ballpark in the country, visit Fallingwater, Frank Lloyd Wright's masterpiece, Andy Warhol museum, catch the symphony, Pittsburgh is it...and it's not as far as OHIO. And the Pitt Panthers have more national championships than those tasteless nuts, too!


----------



## u2daisyblue

My offer for 50 pts at OKW was accepted so now I join the waiting for ROFR gang.  I think my chance are good at least I hope they are.  I don't know how I am going to get thru the next couple of weeks, I keep checking my email every couple of hours, just in case.  I'll keep you posted!  Apprecited all the   I can get!!! Thanks!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> Why yes Vivian I did recieve my first, "Welcome Home" from a CM. I wondered in the BWV store and explained that now that I own this place I wanted some stickers for my car, Oh I'm sorry let me try that again. I went to this wicked awsome store at BWV and told 'em that I need a sticka fowa my caaa. I told 'em I just bought heaa an I drove my caaa from Baawstin and Da guy sais "Oh, well then, Welcome Home" so I say thanks. It was wicked Pissaa. Then I went over to Big River Grill and ordered a Pizzer and Beeaa. Go Pats! Go Sox! Yankee's *&%&
> 
> Is that more like it?



Wilma please tell me you are not a Patsy fan......I think you were out of town when I posted that my DH and I were at the AFC championship game in Jan.  It was sOOOOOOOOOOO cold! And, the fans sucked (no offense to you) ....we had beer poured on us, cig. butts flicked on us, we were cussed at...it was terrible...I was so thankful we did not take my DS with us to the game.... we were even in the family section....did I mention how cold I was?? We had hand warmers, feet warmers, I had 5 layers of pants on, and I was still cold... It was my first time to Boston and I loved it!! It was so fun to see all the sights. I love history too! 



u2daisyblue said:


> My offer for 50 pts at OKW was accepted so now I join the waiting for ROFR gang.  I think my chance are good at least I hope they are.  I don't know how I am going to get thru the next couple of weeks, I keep checking my email every couple of hours, just in case.  I'll keep you posted!  Apprecited all the   I can get!!! Thanks!



Welcome!!! 


Forgot to mention....we had a 5.2 earthquake here in northern CA tonight..no joke! It was the first quake for my kids, it shook up my oldest the most.  She had a lot of questions. I yelled at them to get to the doorway and they did!


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning all!!  A day off!!  Whoo hoo!  Lots of homework; finishing up one class and starting macroecon.




minniekissedme said:


> Ed, if you're looking for an amusement park this summer there is no better place the Kennywood just outside of Pittsburgh. In fact it was just named the best traditional amusement park or something like that. Someone started this thread, http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1806862 and it really is pretty great.
> 
> Take in a Pirate game at the best ballpark in the country, visit Fallingwater, Frank Lloyd Wright's masterpiece, Andy Warhol museum, catch the symphony, Pittsburgh is it...and it's not as far as OHIO. And the Pitt Panthers have more national championships than those tasteless nuts, too!



See just too far!!  



u2daisyblue said:


> My offer for 50 pts at OKW was accepted so now I join the waiting for ROFR gang.  I think my chance are good at least I hope they are.  I don't know how I am going to get thru the next couple of weeks, I keep checking my email every couple of hours, just in case.  I'll keep you posted!  Apprecited all the   I can get!!! Thanks!



U2, I don't think you will have that long of a wait.  I am seeing people getting thru in 8-10 days now.  Good luck and welcome aboard!!  This thread was like a lifeline for me.  It really helped being here with people who were going thru the same thing.



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Wilma please tell me you are not a Patsy fan......I think you were out of town when I posted that my DH and I were at the AFC championship game in Jan.  It was sOOOOOOOOOOO cold! And, the fans sucked (no offense to you) ....we had beer poured on us, cig. butts flicked on us, we were cussed at...it was terrible...I was so thankful we did not take my DS with us to the game.... we were even in the family section....did I mention how cold I was?? We had hand warmers, feet warmers, I had 5 layers of pants on, and I was still cold... It was my first time to Boston and I loved it!! It was so fun to see all the sights. I love history too!
> 
> That is just so sad.  Whatever happened to good sportsmanship.  It is a GAME, for heavens sake!!  Just not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention....we had a 5.2 earthquake here in northern CA tonight..no joke! It was the first quake for my kids, it shook up my oldest the most.  She had a lot of questions. I yelled at them to get to the doorway and they did!



I saw that on the news.  That is the third one that one of us has had in the last 4 weeks!  We sure are movers and shakers!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HolidayRoad said:


> Disboards will only let me put up 25 pix at a time so the last three are URL's



Love the pictures!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Disney exercised their right!  Not that I really didn't expect it, but still disappointed the same
> 
> GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21)



So sorry to hear it! You will find another one and it was well worth the try. 



colonialtinker said:


> How old are you kids? My kids loved Kings Dominion and the wooden roller coasters and hated Bush Gardens  they said they didn't like all the walking. Now since I only have 1 DD at home we usually go to Kings Dominion as it is closer to our home by an hour. We usally go for 2 days, 1 day we go to the water park and the other we do the amusment park. On the other hand if your kids are into steel roller coasters I would say go to Bush Gardens. If you go to Bush Gardens make sure you go to Colonial Williamsburg. They have reenactments that are really good. I go to Colonial Williamsburg at least 3 times a year just for the reenactments, but then that is my favorite historical period. I'm a history buff
> Dvcnewgirl can give you more info on Bush Gardens she lives close to it and if you want more info on Kings Dominion just let me know




I love Kings Dominion. The kids like it too. It has something for every age. If your kids like the roller coasters I do believe Busch Gardens offers more in that arena. When I was a teenager, many moons ago, I spent hours just riding th coasters at Busch Gardens. Both places are great but KD is great for little ones too. Hope that helps some


----------



## Verandah Man

Ricky & Lucy (aka: Ed & Susan) You guys crack me up...............  


Enjoyed your pics Ed!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, I've decided something.  I am ready to close.....today.  I am tired of estoppifying.  Who do I call?  Any one have Mickey's phone number.  Better yet, Minnie's phone number?  She would light a fire under Mickey like any good SO would.  

I still have 2 weeks of this left.  Maybe more.  Want it over......yesterday.  I am anxious to plan our first trip and I am now nearing the 11 month mark.  Can you imagine what I will be like when I am waiting to get into the system?  Patients isn't my strong suit either!!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> There are a lot of you that I trust on here so I was hoping I can ask you a question. My wife and I are trying to decide on a little vacation with the kids this summer and we are trying to decide between Kings Dominion and Bush Gardens. Could I ask your opinions on these parks? Any inside info would be great. Thanks.




I am really not much help because I do not remember Kings Dominion. Busch Gardens is beautiful though, Busch has a LOT of roller coasters. It also has little rides for the little ones. We enjoy it, but it is not "family time" like disney because my son is too little for most of the rides. (1yo) But my daughter at 5 can do most of the rides. Good luck!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

u2daisyblue said:


> My offer for 50 pts at OKW was accepted so now I join the waiting for ROFR gang.  I think my chance are good at least I hope they are.  I don't know how I am going to get thru the next couple of weeks, I keep checking my email every couple of hours, just in case.  I'll keep you posted!  Apprecited all the   I can get!!! Thanks!



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!   

Did anyone else happen to get an email from Disney today?  Something about special pricing on AKV add ons starting at just 50 points?


----------



## Laxmom

OMG!! Check out this thread!  I have never seen pictures of BCV's before.  I may have to walk this property while on our trip!  The add on picture is getting so cloudy!!!  So many resorts, so little money!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1808429

SAB looks fantastic!!! Much better than the clown slide!!   Has anyone been there and can give me a review?


----------



## tammymacb

I love BCV..Adding on points there can be tough though.

Small contracts come along from time to time ( like the one I just gave up   ) But, even buying from Disney can take a year to get your waitlisted points to you.

I decided on BWV because the location is the same.  BWV has less of a point structure ( if you get a standard room ) and I know I will get in BCV occasionally at the 7 month window.


----------



## Laxmom

I have seen the threads about waiting to buy thru Disney.  I don't think I could ever talk my DH out of VWL if we were to add on at a WDW resort.  He would like the location, I like the grounds and the pool area.  I would be temped to float my days away while everyone else went to the parks!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Wilma please tell me you are not a Patsy fan......I think you were out of town when I posted that my DH and I were at the AFC championship game in Jan.  It was sOOOOOOOOOOO cold! And, the fans sucked (no offense to you) ....we had beer poured on us, cig. butts flicked on us, we were cussed at...it was terrible...I was so thankful we did not take my DS with us to the game.... we were even in the family section....did I mention how cold I was?? We had hand warmers, feet warmers, I had 5 layers of pants on, and I was still cold... It was my first time to Boston and I loved it!! It was so fun to see all the sights. I love history too!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention....we had a 5.2 earthquake here in northern CA tonight..no joke! It was the first quake for my kids, it shook up my oldest the most.  She had a lot of questions. I yelled at them to get to the doorway and they did!


I'm sorry that happened, I am a Pats fan but can assure you that I have never poured beer on anyone (that didn't want me to) and honestly I've only been to a couple of Pats games in person, I would rather watch them on TV more comfortable and less obnoctious people, I'm usually the only one. To be fair however I have had friends go to away games and come back with some horror stories also. There was that girl last year that won her age level in the punt, pass and kick compition and was booed in Indy because she had a Brady shirt on while being intrduced on national TV. How do you boo a young girl. Bob's little Three River stadium has had it's share of issues. This doesnt excuse those people who acted that way towards you. Can I ask you a question? Did you wear the opposing teams uniform into Gillette stadium for the AFC Championship game? I'm not saying you can't do that, only that if you do some of the locals do not act very sportsmanlike in those situations. As for the cold yes it's almost always cold here except for that one June a few years back... Heck, it snowed here yesterday just for a few minutes but it was snow. Anyway sorry you had such a bad time at the stadium, it is a nice stadium though.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I too am a huge history nut mostly Civil War. I have been to Gettysburg many times, I love walking the battlefield with all the monuments. Last year I stopped on my way home from Disney at the Stonewall Jacksone shrine which is right off the highway pretty awesome. My favorite book is The Killer Angels by Michael Shaara, great book. I also like a lot of  Shelby Foote's stuff. I know it's a little off subject but I had to chime in.


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> Ed, if you're looking for an amusement park this summer there is no better place the Kennywood just outside of Pittsburgh. In fact it was just named the best traditional amusement park or something like that. Someone started this thread, http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1806862 and it really is pretty great.



Thanks I'm going to check that out!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> Take in a Pirate game at the best ballpark in the country



Best ballpark? Fenway is right around the corner from me!!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Did anyone else happen to get an email from Disney today?  Something about special pricing on AKV add ons starting at just 50 points?



Yes I did. It came through to me last night and DH just said, not now


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Did anyone else happen to get an email from Disney today?  Something about special pricing on AKV add ons starting at just 50 points?


I didn't get anything. I just called member services and asked them why I'm not receiving the same stuff others are. They told me to call my sales agent "Linda" and gave me a phone number, all I can guess is that that she is my guide. She hasn't called me or Emailed me or attempted to contact me in anyway so I wonder how hard it is to switch guides?


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, if it's not hard, I'd suggest Bernard.

He's been super nice and helpful and he calls back quickly.  He's mine and Kristen's guide.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. I'll take it back, could you please post it one last time and i will copy it and take back over.



Hi Ed, It looks like all of these posts from last night got buried so I'm reposting them for you below.  



icouldlivethere said:


> Here you go Ed!  It's all yours! I think there may be some people on here who have either passed or got ROFR'd but never came back to this thread to tell us.  I know Laxmom checked the other ROFR thread and found a couple of names of people one of whom passed and one of whom got ROFR'd.  I need to go back and see if I can find that post.
> 
> 
> *The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List*
> 
> *Updated list 4/29/08: *
> 
> Haley Whippet
> 
> mickeyfan0805
> 
> mickeywho?
> 
> HayGan
> 
> M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt)
> 
> Barb
> 
> AinW
> 
> dani0622
> 
> LadyKay
> 
> Frankiesmom
> 
> *ROFR is a four letter word.*





icouldlivethere said:


> Hey Ed, I found this post from Laxmom.  She was nice enough to check the other ROFR thread and it appears that LadyKay passed and Frankiesmom did not.  I didn't see them come back here to post their results.  If they did post and I missed it then I apologize.  Either way I guess they should probably be removed from the list.





u2daisyblue said:


> My offer for 50 pts at OKW was accepted so now I join the waiting for ROFR gang.  I think my chance are good at least I hope they are.  I don't know how I am going to get thru the next couple of weeks, I keep checking my email every couple of hours, just in case.  I'll keep you posted!  Apprecited all the   I can get!!! Thanks!


----------



## icouldlivethere

u2daisyblue said:


> My offer for 50 pts at OKW was accepted so now I join the waiting for ROFR gang.  I think my chance are good at least I hope they are.  I don't know how I am going to get thru the next couple of weeks, I keep checking my email every couple of hours, just in case.  I'll keep you posted!  Apprecited all the   I can get!!! Thanks!




Congratulations and good luck!! I hope you pass through ROFR quickly!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Did anyone else happen to get an email from Disney today?  Something about special pricing on AKV add ons starting at just 50 points?



Yes, I got this email too.  I can see why addonitis is so prevalent around here.  They are always tempting you to buy more!  I'm going to have to keep my defenses up to resist.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> I didn't get anything. I just called member services and asked them why I'm not receiving the same stuff others are. They told me to call my sales agent "Linda" and gave me a phone number, all I can guess is that that she is my guide. She hasn't called me or Emailed me or attempted to contact me in anyway so I wonder how hard it is to switch guides?



Did you get an email with the number you needed to get on the member's website?  If so and you kept it that email should have been signed with your guides name.


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. I'm back with the list! No more of this getting ROFRed stuff. Everybody gets through! Welcome to the many joys of ROFR u2daisyblue!

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List

Updated list 4/30/08: *

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*

One last thing I want to give three cheers to icouldlivethere    for for taking on the list in my absence, outstanding job!!


----------



## billa

Hi all,

I feel a little funny posting becuase I don't have any pictures to add to my post (yet)!!!

Anyway, our contract for 270 points at Old Key West went to Disney yesterday.  We would LOVE to have a vacation there in mid September but I don't know if availability will allow this.

My wife has been planning future vacations and has already figured out how many points we may need to borrow from 2011... grin.

Anticipation adds to the fun.

Bill in Woodstock, Georgia, USA


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> Did you get an email with the number you needed to get on the member's website?  If so and you kept it that email should have been signed with your guides name.




No I didn't get that Email I called member services and they gave me a log-on. When I called them today they told me who my Guide is but I'm just surprised that she hasn't tried to contact me.


----------



## HolidayRoad

We'll let that lack of picture thing slide...this time! I'm sure you will enjoy the wonderful world of ROFR, at least you wont be alone.

*The Dreaded Waiting For ROFR List

Updated list 4/30/08: *

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## colonialtinker

Welcome new ROFR's!  Good lucky with your contracts  
Loved your photos Ed   Can't wait until my trip home in June!
Should close on first contract Friday  .  Second contract isn't scheduled to close until the May 15.  Hopefully it will close sooner.  I am under strick orders to stop spending money now  
Ed - did you request that guide or did Disney just assign you one?  Trying to get all ducks in a row once I'm in the system.


----------



## HolidayRoad

colonialtinker said:


> Ed - did you request that guide or did Disney just assign you one?  Trying to get all ducks in a row once I'm in the system.



A few years back I took a tour and I believe that the person who gives you the tour is then assigned to you for the remainder of your life. I just talked to my wife and she remembered that this woman, Linda (i will leave out her last name), is the one who gave us a tour back few years. So I am assuming it's not just a coincidence that she ended up as our guide now. I also wonder because we bought resale and she did actually give us a tour at one time if maybe that is why I haven't heard from her now I think my guide hates me!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, if it's not hard, I'd suggest Bernard.
> 
> He's been super nice and helpful and he calls back quickly.  He's mine and Kristen's guide.


There is a woman in the next office who also has Bernard, if it's the same one. She said he has a French sounding last name. She likes him also. I'm going to see what I can do.


----------



## colonialtinker

HolidayRoad said:


> A few years back I took a tour and I believe that the person who gives you the tour is then assigned to you for the remainder of your life. I just talked to my wife and she remembered that this woman, Linda (i will leave out her last name), is the one who gave us a tour back few years. So I am assuming it's not just a coincidence that she ended up as our guide now. I also wonder because we bought resale and she did actually give us a tour at one time if maybe that is why I haven't heard from her now I think my guide hates me!!


 
I wonder how hard it will be to change guides? I don't remember who our guide was when we toured. I only remember I didn't care for him. Maybe I'll get lucky and he's no longer employed there  Otherwise I'll have to find a nice way of changing guides.


----------



## icouldlivethere

billa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I feel a little funny posting becuase I don't have any pictures to add to my post (yet)!!!
> 
> Anyway, our contract for 270 points at Old Key West went to Disney yesterday.  We would LOVE to have a vacation there in mid September but I don't know if availability will allow this.
> 
> My wife has been planning future vacations and has already figured out how many points we may need to borrow from 2011... grin.
> 
> Anticipation adds to the fun.
> 
> Bill in Woodstock, Georgia, USA



Congratulations and good luck Mr. Bill!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Forgot to mention....we had a 5.2 earthquake here in northern CA tonight..no joke! It was the first quake for my kids, it shook up my oldest the most.  She had a lot of questions. I yelled at them to get to the doorway and they did!




That's scary I hope everyone is O.K. and not to much property damage. Of coarse they all listen when the stuff starts to hit the fan. Kids are completely deaf when it's time to help clean up after dinner but once the natural disasters start oh how they can listen!! You know what, I bet it was those same guys from the Pats game that caused that, they're everywhere!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Bill and U2...good luck...

I received the AK add on...it's the same pricing they have been offering, $8 discount. My answer is a resounding NO! My #%) is enough.

Ed or is it Gillette today...here's a link to Kennywood's site, http://www.kennywood.com/# If you find it of interest at any time, let me know and I'll be glad to help. There are always discount tix available...I think $22 is the discount price this year. And yes, PNC park is THEE best ballpark in the US.

A reminder for those of you still interested in voting for John, today is the last day! The vote tally has been removed from the website but the last we knew he still has a comfy lead. Thanks for your help.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> A few years back I took a tour and I believe that the person who gives you the tour is then assigned to you for the remainder of your life. I just talked to my wife and she remembered that this woman, Linda (i will leave out her last name), is the one who gave us a tour back few years. So I am assuming it's not just a coincidence that she ended up as our guide now. I also wonder because we bought resale and she did actually give us a tour at one time if maybe that is why I haven't heard from her now I think my guide hates me!!



We took a tour last September at SSR and the guide we talked to is the same guide that sent us the email with the code for the member's website as well as the AKL email this morning. I do believe that is how they typically do it.  If you ever talked to a guide and then go and buy resale you are assigned that guide.

I have seen on the boards that some guides are much better than others as far as contacting you and getting back to you on things.  I've also heard they make you jump through a few hoops if you want to switch guides.

I really doubt your guide hates you.  How could anyone hate you?  Your personality prevents anyone from hating you.  Look how much everybody on these boards missed you while you were gone!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Oh yea!   I am laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes!!!
> 
> HR, Bo's dead.  He was good!


I know he's dead but no great Coaches are really dead, I still learn every year from coaches that have passed for the last one hundred years. As long as young (relatively speaking) coaches keep learning from those coaches they are still alive and with us, in a way. He's one of the founders of what is today called the "West Coast Offense"

Oh, and you do know he was from Ohio right? 

Please don't get me started on football.


----------



## minniekissedme

My guide is Rob Shapiro...he didn't toss me overboard during our three hour tour! Happy to provide his direct dial...


----------



## HolidayRoad

colonialtinker said:


> How old are you kids? My kids loved Kings Dominion and the wooden roller coasters and hated Bush Gardens  they said they didn't like all the walking. Now since I only have 1 DD at home we usually go to Kings Dominion as it is closer to our home by an hour. We usally go for 2 days, 1 day we go to the water park and the other we do the amusment park. On the other hand if your kids are into steel roller coasters I would say go to Bush Gardens. If you go to Bush Gardens make sure you go to Colonial Williamsburg. They have reenactments that are really good. I go to Colonial Williamsburg at least 3 times a year just for the reenactments, but then that is my favorite historical period. I'm a history buff
> Dvcnewgirl can give you more info on Bush Gardens she lives close to it and if you want more info on Kings Dominion just let me know


My kids are 11 and 9. I love roller coasters but my kids don't like the really big ones. Example: they love big thunder mountain and space mountain but not to thrilled with expedition Everest or rocking roller coaster. So I think I'm leaning towards Kings Dominion any more info would be great!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Good morning!  Looks like we have some additions to our "family"!  Good luck with your contracts!



tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> Did anyone else happen to get an email from Disney today?  Something about special pricing on AKV add ons starting at just 50 points?



I got this too.  We won't be taking "advantage" of it.

Ed - Our guide is Nick Tamberrino and he's great.  He's a southern kind of guy and very helpful.


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> I too am a huge history nut mostly Civil War. I have been to Gettysburg many times, I love walking the battlefield with all the monuments. Last year I stopped on my way home from Disney at the Stonewall Jacksone shrine which is right off the highway pretty awesome. My favorite book is The Killer Angels by Michael Shaara, great book. I also like a lot of  Shelby Foote's stuff. I know it's a little off subject but I had to chime in.



I love Shelby Foote and The Killer Angels was awesome.  I didn't finish it though.  When Gods and Generals came out, I saw the movie and that was the end of the book.  I would love to buy the DVD's to Ken Burns documentary but it costs more than my DVC points!! Not really, but it is so expensive!  I have the book and my brother has the DVD. We swap.  My great great grandfather lost the use of his arm at Chicamagua.  They took him in the back of a wagon into Tennessee where a Dr. refused to amputate.  He tried to save his arm but it was useless from then on.  He always put that hand in his pocket so it wouldn't hang limp at his side.



billa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I feel a little funny posting becuase I don't have any pictures to add to my post (yet)!!!
> 
> Anyway, our contract for 270 points at Old Key West went to Disney yesterday.  We would LOVE to have a vacation there in mid September but I don't know if availability will allow this.
> 
> My wife has been planning future vacations and has already figured out how many points we may need to borrow from 2011... grin.
> 
> Anticipation adds to the fun.
> 
> Bill in Woodstock, Georgia, USA



OH NO, Mr Bill!!!  Sorry, couldn't resist.  Welcome aboard.  You will really like how easy this thread makes your wait!  It is nice to share the time with people who understand your insanity and obsession as you wait.



HolidayRoad said:


> I know he's dead but no great Coaches are really dead, I still learn every year from coaches that have passed for the last one hundred years. As long as young (relatively speaking) coaches keep learning from those coaches they are still alive and with us, in a way. He's one of the founders of what is today called the "West Coast Offense"
> 
> Oh, and you do know he was from Ohio right?
> 
> Please don't get me started on football.



Yea, I know, he coached with Woody and then he went to the dark side!!!   My Dad was a UofM grad.  But he saw the light!!!    He was an old school coach too.  That is what was soooo cool about Laxlad shaking the goalies hand last week.  He never met my Dad, but that was something my Dad would have done.



HolidayRoad said:


> My kids are 11 and 9. I love roller coasters but my kids don't like the really big ones. Example: they love big thunder mountain and space mountain but not to thrilled with expedition Everest or rocking roller coaster. So I think I'm leaning towards Kings Dominion any more info would be great!



Hey, Albert.  I never asked you if you rode Rockin Roller Coaster for me!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere said:


> Did you get an email with the number you needed to get on the member's website?  If so and you kept it that email should have been signed with your guides name.



I got this email and my guide is actually differnet then the one that sent me the email with my password for the website. It was signed your DVC guide, but when the call came I had someone else. Strange???


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

billa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I feel a little funny posting becuase I don't have any pictures to add to my post (yet)!!!
> 
> Anyway, our contract for 270 points at Old Key West went to Disney yesterday.  We would LOVE to have a vacation there in mid September but I don't know if availability will allow this.
> 
> My wife has been planning future vacations and has already figured out how many points we may need to borrow from 2011... grin.
> 
> Anticipation adds to the fun.
> 
> Bill in Woodstock, Georgia, USA




CONGRATULATIONS AND GOOD LUCK!!!!!!



On the guides. I had spoke to a Kim ??? can't think of his last name and he is the one that I had first contact with. He is also the one that emailed me. Then when I got the call from my guide, his name is Dan Wiggins. So somewhere along the line they changed mine. I always thought first contact was who you stayed with too but in my case it was not. Dan is great but so was Kim. So far so good. 

I booked my Magical Express - got an email with in 24 hours and now I am officially all set to go home in December  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Hey, Albert.  I never asked you if you rode Rockin Roller Coaster for me!!



Of coarse I did!! I got on the ride and right before the light turned green I yelled out "This one's for Gretchen!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

We are so going to confuse our new buddies!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> Bill and U2...good luck...
> 
> I received the AK add on...it's the same pricing they have been offering, $8 discount. My answer is a resounding NO! My #%) is enough.
> 
> Ed or is it Gillette today...here's a link to Kennywood's site, http://www.kennywood.com/# If you find it of interest at any time, let me know and I'll be glad to help. There are always discount tix available...I think $22 is the discount price this year. And yes, PNC park is THEE best ballpark in the US.
> 
> A reminder for those of you still interested in voting for John, today is the last day! The vote tally has been removed from the website but the last we knew he still has a comfy lead. Thanks for your help.


Thanks, for the link and the offer of the discount tix. I will definitely keep that in mind. Oh and as for best parks there's FENWAY PAAAK and there's the rest. You can't compete with the GREEN MONSTA!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HolidayRoad said:


> Of coarse I did!! I got on the ride and right before the light turned green I yelled out "This one's for Gretchen!!!!




My kids love that ride and I can't wait to try it. I was pregnant last time I was there so all I could do was watch them have fun. I love coasters!


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> I really doubt your guide hates you.  How could anyone hate you?  Your personality prevents anyone from hating you.  Look how much everybody on these boards missed you while you were gone!!



Your sweet, that's very nice of you to say  . I wonder how important the guide really is, I'm sure in the beginning they are very helpful but I suppose after a while you really don't need them all that much..unless you need to add on. 

That reminds me I really need to add on, ASAP,  I want 60 more points! Why, I'm not real sure but it must be 60.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> We are so going to confuse our new buddies!


It distracts from the anxiety of ROFR!


----------



## Laxmom

That is the one ride I insist on riding more than once.  I am not a roller coast nut but I LOVE that one!  Now, DH and I ride that while the kids do TofT and then do it again when they get off of that one.  I like Space Mountain and I really like Big Thunder but there is something about Aerosmith and a rollercoaster........I just love it!

I think it may very well be my favorite ride at WDW.  Probably won't get to ride it on either trip this year.  I think I have been over ruled on what parks we are doing.  Oh well.  I will sacrafice somehow...


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> It distracts from the anxiety of ROFR!



....and estopple.......and closing.......waiting to get in the system........waiting for points................


----------



## minniekissedme

Hey Laxmom...I was out with a client yesterday...cruising the streets and I saw a car parked in a driveway with PA plates LAXMOM3. Made me think of you immediately!


----------



## Laxmom

Love it!!!!  I would have probably gone for that one but the 68 Mustang has vanity plates on it - shesa68 - and that is expensive enough.  If I got that plate, DS would want Laxlad, then I wouldn't have any money left for DVC points!!!!

Guess you has addonitis, guess you has addonitis!!!  That didn't take long HR!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Its A Beautiful Morning (LA LA LA)
Hey all....Day 22 of Estoppelwaiting and nothing! LM-when did you ROFR?? How many days have you been waiting.  I don't want to go back and search...those of you who are already past this...how long did you wait for this?? It seems like it has been a little long!

Ed-I had a Chargers Hat on...but, in my own defense..I had Charger season tickets my 1st year of marriage...and our guests were not treated like that around me.  By the way it was a very sweet stadium...it will be real nice when all the shops and food places are in. 

Gettysburg-I have been quite a few times with my DH..his grandparents lived near Hershey.  We had met a couple on our honeymoon cruise who live close to Gettysburg.  So the man gave us a tour when we visited...he grew up in Gettysburg and is a scholar on the area...it was the best tour I have ever had...he knew everything, every bullet hole in the buildings, facts, stories..I can't wait till the kids are a little older we are going to rent a motorhome and travel the East coast and hit all the Civil War Sites.


----------



## Laxmom

We passed on 4/14.  We are taking a side trip on the closing DVC road thru an attorney in SC.  We were notified by GMAC the week we passed that the attorney had contacted them and had our paperwork.  I got the impression that he was an attorney that is contracted with Disney to do whatever it is he is supposed to do according to SC law.  Then a week later, I got an email from the closing company in SC introducing themselves as doing our closing.  They said we were "tentatively" scheduled to close on 5/13.  I would think that I would be getting some more information in about a week if this is to happen on time.  We'll ee......tick......................tick.................tick


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Ed-I had a Chargers Hat on...but, in my own defense..I had Charger season tickets my 1st year of marriage...and our guests were not treated like that around me.



Well see, that's the problem, the chargers hat. After a couple of years ago when LT and the boys cried after getting beat by the Pats a lot of people around here don't really care too much for the chargers. I mean they do talk a good game but...


I'm sorry, I shouldn't do this here I don't want to be the one starts the bad karma on here. Its A Beautiful Morning (LA LA LA) I have to think happy thought like you do. It doesn't matter what I or anyone else thinks of a particular team, you don't treat people like that and since I represent New England on this thread, I want to offer you our most humble apology and please understand not all of us are like that, you are more than welcome back here anytime wearing any team hat you wish.


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneymotherof3 said:


> Good morning!  Looks like we have some additions to our "family"!  Good luck with your contracts!
> 
> 
> 
> I got this too.  We won't be taking "advantage" of it.
> 
> Ed - Our guide is Nick Tamberrino and he's great.  He's a southern kind of guy and very helpful.


Hi Cheryl, forgive my ignorance, what do you mean by "southern kind of guy" I'm from the north and without trying to restart the Civil War, that could be taken many ways, to us. There's the image of Atticus Finch, one of my favorite literary characters, if that is what you meant then I'm all for that but then there's that whole Deliverance thing too that makes us northerners a little nervous. 

  You know when I first traveled in the south and being from up north you have stereotypes of how you think people will be, what I found was far from it. I expected, a lot more "southern hospitality" a little more laid back, polite and well mannered maybe it wasn't fair going in with those thoughts, but I really found people are all basically the same some good some not so good. Y'all just talk funny, that was the only real difference I could find.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> Hi Cheryl, forgive my ignorance, what do you mean by "southern kind of guy" I'm from the north and without trying to restart the Civil War, that could be taken many ways, to us. There's the image of Atticus Finch, one of my favorite literary characters, if that is what you meant then I'm all for that but then there's that whole Deliverance thing too that makes us northerners a little nervous.
> 
> You know when I first traveled in the south and being from up north you have stereotypes of how you think people will be, what I found was far from it. I expected, a lot more "southern hospitality" a little more laid back, polite and well mannered maybe it wasn't fair going in with those thoughts, but I really found people are all basically the same some good some not so good. Y'all just talk funny, that was the only real difference I could find.



LOL!  Your idea of "southern hospitality" is Nick....laid back, not pushy, polite and just an all-around nice guy.  He even has a little bit of the accent!  I think he's been a guide for 11 years.


----------



## Laxmom

"Ya'll just talk funny....."   sorry.  I couldn't resist.  I have a question for you guys who have a "regional dialect".  Do we midwesterners sound as funny to you as you do to us?  Just curious if it sounds like we have an accent.  I never thought to ask anyone before.

Do you notice how I am staying out of the football discussion?  Have you ever wondered why there are stripes on the Bengals uniforms? What, 9 arrests last year?  And this year, so far, one suspended player is reinstated from legal trouble and another is let go because he was arrested yet again.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> "Ya'll just talk funny....."   sorry.  I couldn't resist.  I have a question for you guys who have a "regional dialect".  Do we midwesterners sound as funny to you as you do to us?  Just curious if it sounds like we have an accent.  I never thought to ask anyone before.
> 
> Do you notice how I am staying out of the football discussion?  Have you ever wondered why there are stripes on the Bengals uniforms? What, 9 arrests last year?  And this year, so far, one suspended player is reinstated from legal trouble and another is let go because he was arrested yet again.


To me anyone who pronounces his or her "r"'s at the end of a word sounds funny to me. It just seams like way to much effort to do that when your almost done with the word anyway. I find people pick right up on my accent where ever I go. I love the sound of a southern drawl and no football coach sounds cooler than when they have the drawl going and throw in some of that southern humor, I just think that's awesome. I was at a Coaching Clinic a couple of years ago when this old southern coach stood up and very politely tore apart this young coaches theory on blocking technique. When the young coach pointed out how the block had worked on a particular play he was showing the reply, with the drawl was just priceless to me. "Yes sa, but even a blind squirrel 'll find a nut every once in a while".  I wish I was that cool.


----------



## Laxmom

Here in Ohia, many change that last letter from an o to an a.  I'm the weird one;  it is Ohioooooo to me.  They do it with the "i" at the end of Cincinnati also.  It then becomes, Cincinnata.

Working on my final....ugh!  I'd rather be Disney dreamin'!  (Notice how I dropped the g, Ed.  Just for you! )


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> you are more than welcome back here anytime wearing any team hat you wish.



Thanks Ed....lets start a new group "nice fans" 
By the way after going to that game...sorry I went for the Giants in the SB.
It looks like you guys got some good players in the draft.  We had a weaker draft year, but I think we still have a strong team for the coming season. I love football!!! I can't tell you had bad I want to go to London for the Saints and Chargers game in Oct. Football and a little shopping at Libertys and Harrods...what more could you ask for????


I went and looked back on an email from Gmac and they said it was more like 4 weeks for the Estoppel stuff...ok I will patiently wait 6 more days (4 hours and 22 seconds).


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, I'm willing to bet I'd have a hard time understanding your accent..

I just rented "Gone, Baby, Gone" and had to watch it twice because I couldn't understand the heavy Boston.  It was like watching the "Full Monty".   

Yes, my Bernard is the same as your office neighbors.  I've already left him a message this morning and he's already called back.

Did anyone see AI last night?  What is up with Paula?  Is she drunk, or has she had a stroke or something?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Thanks Ed....lets start a new group "nice fans"
> By the way after going to that game...sorry I went for the Giants in the SB.
> It looks like you guys got some good players in the draft.  We had a weaker draft year, but I think we still have a strong team for the coming season. I love football!!! I can't tell you had bad I want to go to London for the Saints and Chargers game in Oct. Football and a little shopping at Libertys and Harrods...what more could you ask for????
> 
> 
> I went and looked back on an email from Gmac and they said it was more like 4 weeks for the Estoppel stuff...ok I will patiently wait 6 more days (4 hours and 22 seconds).


Isn't it funny how you think your all set after ROFR and then you run into that estoppel brick wall.

We don't like to talk a lot about that Superbowl game. I'm still in shock.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Ed, I'm willing to bet I'd have a hard time understanding your accent..
> 
> I just rented "Gone, Baby, Gone" and had to watch it twice because I couldn't understand the heavy Boston.  It was like watching the "Full Monty".
> 
> Yes, my Bernard is the same as your office neighbors.  I've already left him a message this morning and he's already called back.
> 
> Did anyone see AI last night?  What is up with Paula?  Is she drunk, or has she had a stroke or something?


Did you happen to see The Departed, Mystic River, Perfect Storm or Good Will Hunting?  Pretty good Boston accents there. 

Paula's a flake. I have fond memories of her in the 80's however. So I give her a pass. Plus when a girl's a flake it's cute. I think my girl Brook is all done on AI tonight. I don't have a clue how that kid with dreads is staying on the show. I'll be flipping channels between AI and the Celtics tonight. I need to pick up some beer!


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. since we are talking about accents there is really only one that I swear is a different language, Creole. I just have to nod my head and hope for the best when talking to anyone from that part of Louisiana. Screws my head up.


----------



## minniekissedme

I probably have more friends in Chicago than I do in Pittsburgh...when we were younger that was always the topic of conversation. "How do you say, xxxxx!" We'd be up for hours just raggin' each other for how we talked.  

Now...give me a beautiful English lass (think Julie Andrews) with _that _accent and I'm toast...


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Here in Ohia, many change that last letter from an o to an a.  I'm the weird one;  it is Ohioooooo to me.  They do it with the "i" at the end of Cincinnati also.  It then becomes, Cincinnata.
> 
> Working on my final....ugh!  I'd rather be Disney dreamin'!  (Notice how I dropped the g, Ed.  Just for you! )





See, now thats jus wicked weiid. Add 'n "a" wheeaa a "o" oua a "i" shud be. It's all in the "r", add it wheeaa it don't go and take it away where it does go. Then you'll sound good like the rest of us here in Bawstin!

You think that's bad even our little towns are screwed up. I live in a city called Peabody however nobody calls it Peabody. It's pronounced "Peebidy". If you know anyone from this area ask them, whenever I'm on the phone having to give my address I have to make a conscious effort to mispronounce it so they will understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> I probably have more friends in Chicago than I do in Pittsburgh...when we were younger that was always the topic of conversation. "How do you say, xxxxx!" We'd be up for hours just raggin' each other for how we talked.
> 
> Now...give me a beautiful English lass (think Julie Andrews) with _that _accent and I'm toast...


Really? see now women with English accents make me nervous, British nanny phobia. For me, it's the southern accent that does it for me. My wifes gonna slap me again when I get home, thanks Bob.


----------



## GoofyDad13

*We have closed on your  100 Boardwalk  purchase.  Here are the instructions  to get your membership number.*

OK, got back late last night, looks like I have alot of reading to do to get caught up, but we closed!  The emails said to wait 10-14 days to get into the system.  DW said she made the kids laugh  'cause she told them she was sure I would call on the moring of the 10th day.  She laughed when I said they would be lucky if I waited until the end of the week!!!  So, I am officially waitng to get into the system.

Lastly, it is amazing how this DVC thing changes your views.  Was in Vegas, and lost a little money (big surprise), but instead of thinking of it in terms of $$$, I thought if it in terms of lost funding for additional points down the road.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> Did you happen to see The Departed, Mystic River, Perfect Storm or Good Will Hunting?  Pretty good Boston accents there.
> 
> Paula's a flake. I have fond memories of her in the 80's however. So I give her a pass. Plus when a girl's a flake it's cute. I think my girl Brook is all done on AI tonight. I don't have a clue how that kid with dreads is staying on the show. I'll be flipping channels between AI and the Celtics tonight. I need to pick up some beer!



I've seen the departed and hated it.  First of all, I couldn't understand a word...also, it took me at least a good 30 minutes to figure out that Leo Decaprio and Matt Daemon were't the same people..  I loved Mystic River and don't remember having a problem with that one, Perfect Storm...You mean George Clooney *talked *in that..  I think we should do a twofer and send home both Brook and Jason tonite.  Can't take them much longer.





GoofyDad13 said:


> *We have closed on your  100 Boardwalk  purchase.  Here are the instructions  to get your membership number.*
> 
> OK, got back late last night, looks like I have alot of reading to do to get caught up, but we closed!  The emails said to wait 10-14 days to get into the system.  DW said she made the kids laugh  'cause she told them she was sure I would call on the moring of the 10th day.  She laughed when I said they would be lucky if I waited until the end of the week!!!  So, I am officially waitng to get into the system.
> 
> Lastly, it is amazing how this DVC thing changes your views.  Was in Vegas, and lost a little money (big surprise), but instead of thinking of it in terms of $$$, I thought if it in terms of lost funding for additional points down the road.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.




Congrats!


----------



## HolidayRoad

GoofyDad13 said:


> *We have closed on your  100 Boardwalk  purchase.  Here are the instructions  to get your membership number.*
> 
> OK, got back late last night, looks like I have alot of reading to do to get caught up, but we closed!  The emails said to wait 10-14 days to get into the system.  DW said she made the kids laugh  'cause she told them she was sure I would call on the moring of the 10th day.  She laughed when I said they would be lucky if I waited until the end of the week!!!  So, I am officially waitng to get into the system.
> 
> Lastly, it is amazing how this DVC thing changes your views.  Was in Vegas, and lost a little money (big surprise), but instead of thinking of it in terms of $$$, I thought if it in terms of lost funding for additional points down the road.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.


Congratulations!! "Welcome Home"  I've been waiting so long to say that someone but felt I couldn't until I was an official member, now that I am, I am giving you my first official "Welcome Home" for whatever that's worth!


----------



## icouldlivethere

GoofyDad13 said:


> *We have closed on your  100 Boardwalk  purchase.  Here are the instructions  to get your membership number.*
> 
> OK, got back late last night, looks like I have alot of reading to do to get caught up, but we closed!  The emails said to wait 10-14 days to get into the system.  DW said she made the kids laugh  'cause she told them she was sure I would call on the moring of the 10th day.  She laughed when I said they would be lucky if I waited until the end of the week!!!  So, I am officially waitng to get into the system.
> 
> Lastly, it is amazing how this DVC thing changes your views.  Was in Vegas, and lost a little money (big surprise), but instead of thinking of it in terms of $$$, I thought if it in terms of lost funding for additional points down the road.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!


----------



## u2daisyblue

This is killin me, I keep checking my email and nothing (granted it's only been since last friday) I know I need to not even think of looking for word on the ROFR for at least another week.  Anyway, now I am reading posts where people mention estopple, what is it?   And does it mean MORE waiting?  

Wow, I don't remember buying my house being this stressful (although that was 8 yrs ago), I hope I'll look back on this and think it wasn't as bad as it feels right now.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

For many of us estoppel took much longer than waiting for ROFR. 

Then you get to wait to get added to Disney's 'system'.

Then you get to wait for your points to get put it.

It just keeps getting better... 

Welcome.


----------



## HolidayRoad

u2daisyblue said:


> This is killin me, I keep checking my email and nothing (granted it's only been since last friday) I know I need to not even think of looking for word on the ROFR for at least another week.  Anyway, now I am reading posts where people mention estopple, what is it?   And does it mean MORE waiting?
> 
> Wow, I don't remember buying my house being this stressful (although that was 8 yrs ago), I hope I'll look back on this and think it wasn't as bad as it feels right now.
> 
> Thanks!!!!




Yes, estoppel is more waiting and unfortunately more worrying  . If I'm not mistaken I believe that is where monami7 got tripped up and lost her contract. The estoppel phase, I am pretty sure is where Disney makes sure that all the points are there that are supposed to be there and the fees are paid etc, etc. So if a seller is pulling a fast one and has a vacation planned for next week and is borrowing points from next year, basically stripping the contract, this is where Disney will find this out. So yes your DVC buying fun has just begun!!!


----------



## Laxmom

tammymacb said:


> Ed, I'm willing to bet I'd have a hard time understanding your accent..
> 
> I just rented "Gone, Baby, Gone" and had to watch it twice because I couldn't understand the heavy Boston.  It was like watching the "Full Monty".
> 
> Yes, my Bernard is the same as your office neighbors.  I've already left him a message this morning and he's already called back.
> 
> Did anyone see AI last night?  What is up with Paula?  Is she drunk, or has she had a stroke or something?



Brain burp.  There were alot of those going around last night. 



HolidayRoad said:


> See, now thats jus wicked weiid. Add 'n "a" wheeaa a "o" oua a "i" shud be. It's all in the "r", add it wheeaa it don't go and take it away where it does go. Then you'll sound good like the rest of us here in Bawstin!
> 
> You think that's bad even our little towns are screwed up. I live in a city called Peabody however nobody calls it Peabody. It's pronounced "Peebidy". If you know anyone from this area ask them, whenever I'm on the phone having to give my address I have to make a conscious effort to mispronounce it so they will understand what I'm trying to say.



I know exactly what you are saying.  I watch "This Old House" and "New Yankee Workshop".  I love it when Norm says a measured drawring is available.   Gloucester is pronounce in 1 syllable in Maine too.  I think it is a whole New Englander thing.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Just great my email website is down so I can't check my emails to see if we have estoppeled yet!!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Back on NOPE!


----------



## Laxmom

Just checking in.  On a study break.  I finished my final paper.  Now the waiting for the grade starts.  Kind of like estoppifiying.....tick.....tick.....

I got my crocs today.  The clogs are really comfortable sitting her at my computer. The canvas flip flops are cute but way to cold to wear them today, even inside.  Not sure if I would like these without socks or not but I am not going to find out today.  I haven't decided if they are as comfy as my birks or even if they have the possibility of being so.  I'll wear them around the house for a couple of days.

Well, I need to eat something and hit the books for the new class.  I'll check in later.  TTFN


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I know exactly what you are saying.  I watch "This Old House" and "New Yankee Workshop".  I love it when Norm says a measured drawring is available.   Gloucester is pronounce in 1 syllable in Maine too.  I think it is a whole New Englander thing.




See I told you it's not just about taking away the R's it's also about randomly placing them into words. 

Gloucester is actually in Massachusetts about 15 minutes from me and it's pronounced Glosta. Out west we have Worcester pronounced woosta. Up north there is Haverhill prononuced Havrill and Bedford pronounced bedfid. Anothe good one is Medford pronounced Medfa. OMG we do talk weird! How does anyone understand us?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Is there any understand the decisions by Disney?  We're in day 9 of ROFR, and we are as anxious as everyone else.  As I wait and read, however, I am mystified by the decisions Disney seems to make.  From the passed/failed thread, it appears they'll pass on one contract at $78/pt with a full year's points banked and excercise ROFR on another at $83 with no points banked.  It seems there's no rhyme or reason.  Any of the DisVets figured this out?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> I don't want to go back and search...those of you who are already past this...how long did you wait for this?? It seems like it has been a little long!



We passed ROFR on 4/1 and heard that we were ready to close on 4/25.  That changed our initial closing date from 5/4 to 5/12.  Bad Mouse - slow on the job!   

Amy - Hope that your place is ok after the quake.  All this shaking is just too much!  I have one dog that is growling at all the tremblors now.  Poor guy.  In fact we just had another small one a few minute ago.

I shouldn't get into the football, but DH is from south of Boston so guess who I hear about all the time.  I grew up in MN.  Actually, football is ok - different leagues, and the Twins have won more World Series recently than Boston  but basketball and Garnet to the Celtics - that's my sore spot.  DH never watched a basketball game before in his life but now it's all about the Celtics.     Gotta say though - you Boston people are FANS!    Or is it fanatics?!!??! 

Our check and closing papers arrived at the title company today according to UPS.  We're getting closer!!


----------



## colonialtinker

HolidayRoad said:


> Gloucester is actually in Massachusetts about 15 minutes from me and it's pronounced Glosta. Out west we have Worcester pronounced woosta. Up north there is Haverhill prononuced Havrill and Bedford pronounced bedfid. Anothe good one is Medford pronounced Medfa. OMG we do talk weird! How does anyone understand us?


I'm not saying how we say Gloucester down here, I'll just say its a little bit different then ya'll.


mickeyfan0805 said:


> Is there any understand the decisions by Disney? We're in day 9 of ROFR, and we are as anxious as everyone else. As I wait and read, however, I am mystified by the decisions Disney seems to make. From the passed/failed thread, it appears they'll pass on one contract at $78/pt with a full year's points banked and excercise ROFR on another at $83 with no points banked. It seems there's no rhyme or reason. Any of the DisVets figured this out?


 
From what I have read on all the different threads, it seems to do with someone wanting to buy a particular YU at a resort that is usually sold out, but not always  I think its Disney's way of keeping us on our toes so we don't get to cocky


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> See I told you it's not just about taking away the R's it's also about randomly placing them into words.
> 
> Gloucester is actually in Massachusetts about 15 minutes from me and it's pronounced Glosta. Out west we have Worcester pronounced woosta. Up north there is Haverhill prononuced Havrill and Bedford pronounced bedfid. Anothe good one is Medford pronounced Medfa. OMG we do talk weird! How does anyone understand us?



What did you say? sorry, couldn't resist.  i'll go back to studying.



mickeyfan0805 said:


> Is there any understand the decisions by Disney?  We're in day 9 of ROFR, and we are as anxious as everyone else.  As I wait and read, however, I am mystified by the decisions Disney seems to make.  From the passed/failed thread, it appears they'll pass on one contract at $78/pt with a full year's points banked and excercise ROFR on another at $83 with no points banked.  It seems there's no rhyme or reason.  Any of the DisVets figured this out?



I understand your confusion.  I think it also depends on if the need the points for a contract too.  They can resell it and make a profit if they have someone waiting for those points.  They can also break that contract up into several, from what I understan.



colonialtinker said:


> I'm not saying how we say Gloucester down here, I'll just say its a little bit different then ya'll.



It would Glowchester here.   I like Glahster better.


----------



## Laxmom

Sorry.  duplicate post.


----------



## HolidayRoad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I shouldn't get into the football, but DH is from south of Boston so guess who I hear about all the time.  I grew up in MN.  Actually, football is ok - different leagues, and the Twins have won more World Series recently than Boston  but basketball and Garnet to the Celtics - that's my sore spot.  DH never watched a basketball game before in his life but now it's all about the Celtics.     Gotta say though - you Boston people are FANS!    Or is it fanatics?!!??!
> 
> Our check and closing papers arrived at the title company today according to UPS.  We're getting closer!!




O.K. I'm not trying to start something but THE TWINS!!!! Two Championships total 1987 and 1991 what's that 17 years ago. Sox 2004 & 2007 for the last two and then there was a slight 85 year drought but still The Twins, more Championships, you were joking right!!! Sorry, I can't help it.


----------



## tammymacb

I'm a bored girl tonite...


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Ho hum...we're in that boring early portion of ROFR (six days now).  There's little use even thinking about it for at least another four days...  Perhaps the second time is a charm...?


----------



## Laxmom

Guys.  Laxlad just rushed out of here. They let them go from practice early tonite and we didn't know why.  He just got a call that one of his team mates tried to kill himself today.  This boy is 15 yo. and lives in our neighborhood.  We carpooled for the past 2 years.  I am just stunned.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## Laxmom

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> Ho hum...we're in that boring early portion of ROFR (six days now).  There's little use even thinking about it for at least another four days...  Perhaps the second time is a charm...?



I hope so Mickey!!  There have been people that have made it thru in 7-10 days so you may know by the end of the week.  Got my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## tammymacb

That's terrible.

I GFs husband recently committed suicide.  She's my age and they have children my kids' age ( one just started college and the other is 12 ).  It's messed up my GFs life.  I feel so bad for her. 

Hopefully, this will help get your boy straightened out.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Guys.  Laxlad just rushed out of here. They let them go from practice early tonite and we didn't know why.  He just got a call that one of his team mates tried to kill himself today.  This boy is 15 yo. and lives in our neighborhood.  We carpooled for the past 2 years.  I am just stunned.  I will keep you posted.


Wow, that's horrifying and scary. I hope he's alright. How's Laxlad doing with this? I hope it turns out O.K.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Guys.  Laxlad just rushed out of here. They let them go from practice early tonite and we didn't know why.  He just got a call that one of his team mates tried to kill himself today.  This boy is 15 yo. and lives in our neighborhood.  We carpooled for the past 2 years.  I am just stunned.  I will keep you posted.



Oh my!  That's so sad.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I'm a bored girl tonite...


There's always AI in a few minutes.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Guys.  Laxlad just rushed out of here. They let them go from practice early tonite and we didn't know why.  He just got a call that one of his team mates tried to kill himself today.  This boy is 15 yo. and lives in our neighborhood.  We carpooled for the past 2 years.  I am just stunned.  I will keep you posted.





So sorry to hear this Susan.

Today would have been my brother Tommy's 48th birthday. He decided 4 yours ago that life wasn't worth living and ended it all on May 22, 2004. I will be keeping this young man in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laxmom

Just got the call.  They disconnected his life support.  Gotta go.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Just got the call.  They disconnected his life support.  Gotta go.


----------



## disneymotherof3

Laxmom said:


> Just got the call.  They disconnected his life support.  Gotta go.



I'm so sorry.  You all will be in my prayers.

In the grand scheme of things, this whole ROFR and closing is NOT important.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Laxmom, prayers and hugs.  I will pray for this boy and his family.  Give Laxlad a nice tight hug tonight.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Just got the call. They disconnected his life support. Gotta go.


 
How sad for your son. My DS went through this when he was 14, it was a really difficult time for us. Your family and his are in my prayers


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Just got the call.  They disconnected his life support.  Gotta go.


I really don't know what to say, just know that you, your family and son's teammate and family are all in my thoughts and prayers. So sad, I agree with Cheryl, sure puts thing into perspective.


----------



## minniekissedme




----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> Just got the call.  They disconnected his life support.  Gotta go.



How sad!  That has to be very shocking news for everyone who knew and loved him.  I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## monami7

minniekissedme said:


>



  

I am so sorry I lost a very good friend when I was 15.  I hate to say that it never leaves you.  Give your son a big hug from me.  I will pray for your family and his as well as all the team.
Heidi


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail 

pb4ugo

KAT4DISNEY

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678



The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 4/30*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

monami7

fourkidsphoto

*GoofyDad13*


----------



## Laxmom

Just got home.  The team all converged on Corry's home.  When I got there, there was a sea of people with candles.  You couldn't drive down their street because of the cars.  His parents came home a short time later.

There are more questions than answers.  His Dad was in the house when he put a gun to his temple.  He was fine at school today and at practice last night.   Something happened with his exgirlfriend after school today.

I just don't know how you, as a parent, ever recover.  My son keeps asking "why?" and we can't make sense of something that makes no sense.

I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.  There are 50 young men that are hurting very deeply tonite and 2 parents who have a child to burry.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Something happened with his exgirlfriend after school today.
> 
> I just don't know how you, as a parent, ever recover.  My son keeps asking "why?" and we can't make sense of something that makes no sense.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.  There are 50 young men that are hurting very deeply tonite and 2 parents who have a child to burry.



I lost a friend to suicide when we were 17. It is so hard to understand, and so hard to get over. May God bless Laxlad and his teammates - and Corry's family. Prayers are going up for all of them.

(Just got back from two 12-hour days of driving to St. Louis and back for a memorial service for the 5-year-old granddaughter of a close friend. Read multiple pages to catch up and ended up here. Too much sadness for now. I'll get back on tomorrow.)


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom said:


> Just got home.  The team all converged on Corry's home.  When I got there, there was a sea of people with candles.  You couldn't drive down their street because of the cars.  His parents came home a short time later.
> 
> There are more questions than answers.  His Dad was in the house when he put a gun to his temple.  He was fine at school today and at practice last night.   Something happened with his exgirlfriend after school today.
> 
> I just don't know how you, as a parent, ever recover.  My son keeps asking "why?" and we can't make sense of something that makes no sense.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.  There are 50 young men that are hurting very deeply tonite and 2 parents who have a child to burry.



Am devastated to read this news - my other post can wait for tomorrow - will head for bed and will add your son and his mates to my prayers - and a special prayer that you and laxdad will find the strength to help these kids through the path they must follow now.


----------



## Laxmom

Having trouble sleeping.  Kyle finally dozed off.  As I tucked him in, I couldn't help but think of Cory's parents.

I can't put into words how much it means to us that you all are there.  You don't even know us and yet you care and offer support so freely.  We can't thank you enough for the prayers.  We are relying heavily on our faith right now.  I just can't believe it.  Pray for his family.  I just can't imagine what they are going thru.

The school has already put things into place to have grief counselors there tomorrow.  The boys are wearing their black jerseys and putting tape to make them all have Cory's number on them.  I am still trying to figure out what I will do about work.  Kyle needs to be at school but home is farther away than work and I just don't want to be that far away if he needs me.  Greg wasn't due in until midnite tomorrow night and he is flying home in the morning.  He'll be here at about 1 pm.  We both want to be here when Kyle gets home from school.  I guess I will see what tomorrow brings.  I think we are still in shock.

Good nite.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. I'm not trying to start something but THE TWINS!!!! Two Championships total 1987 and 1991 what's that 17 years ago. Sox 2004 & 2007 for the last two and then there was a slight 85 year drought but still The Twins, more Championships, you were joking right!!! Sorry, I can't help it.




Ok - I HAD to try and make some claim.....after all we're the ones with the football team that's been to the SuperBowl 4 times and never won once, had one of the highest scoring football teams ever and one of the most prolific kickers ever missed a simple field goal in the NFC championship, and we traded one of the better basketball players to a team that had the same record as MN and now the Timberwolves had one of the worst records and Boston one of the best.  Not to mention the Twins players that participated in Boston World Series.

Just trying for a few table scraps from the big guys!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Laxmom said:


> Just got the call.  They disconnected his life support.  Gotta go.



I'm so sorry!   My nephew went thru this with a friend also when he was 16 and then lost another very close friend in a car accident just two months later.  Sending lots of support to your son and family!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Laxmom said:


> Having trouble sleeping.  Kyle finally dozed off.  As I tucked him in, I couldn't help but think of Cory's parents.
> 
> I can't put into words how much it means to us that you all are there.  You don't even know us and yet you care and offer support so freely.  We can't thank you enough for the prayers.  We are relying heavily on our faith right now.  I just can't believe it.  Pray for his family.  I just can't imagine what they are going thru.
> 
> The school has already put things into place to have grief counselors there tomorrow.  The boys are wearing their black jerseys and putting tape to make them all have Cory's number on them.  I am still trying to figure out what I will do about work.  Kyle needs to be at school but home is farther away than work and I just don't want to be that far away if he needs me.  Greg wasn't due in until midnite tomorrow night and he is flying home in the morning.  He'll be here at about 1 pm.  We both want to be here when Kyle gets home from school.  I guess I will see what tomorrow brings.  I think we are still in shock.
> 
> Good nite.



I am so sorry you are all in the middle of this right now... It is so hard to come up with answers.  My best friends dad was a pilot and he died in a plane crash 6 months ago on my birthday.  He was like my dad. He was my dads best friend too since elementary school.  As painful and sad as it was and is, we had a peace because we knew we would see him again someday.  I pray for peace over you and your family during this time.  And, yes it puts everything into perspective.  I hug my dad a little more (he is a private pilot too) everytime I see him. I have hugged my kids more in the last 6 months.


----------



## Laxmom

Morning.  Tough night - not much sleep.  We really hoped we would wake up to find we dreamt the whole thing.  Kyle rode the bus - he wanted to.  I wanted to take him.  No. Actually I just wanted to hug him and not let go.

Anyway, I want to get back to Disney dreams; my happy place, if only for a little while.  So lets have some good news today, guys!!  Today is going to be our lucky day for our peeps in waiting.  I can feel it.


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

OK, we haven't had a QOD for a while so I'll throw one out there.    What other forums do you subscribe to?

I belong to greytalk ( owners of retired racing or AKC greyhounds ) and the scubaboards.

I'm hoping today turns out to be a great day...

Susan, I really am sorry.  We're here for you as this thread has become a great support group for lots of things.  We're here for you if you need us.


----------



## Verandah Man

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> OK, we haven't had a QOD for a while so I'll throw one out there.    What other forums do you subscribe to?
> 
> I belong to greytalk ( owners of retired racing or AKC greyhounds ) and the scubaboards.
> 
> I'm hoping today turns out to be a great day...
> 
> Susan, I really am sorry.  We're here for you as this thread has become a great support group for lots of things.  We're here for you if you need us.






Cruise Critic and Passporter, but I don't get on them very often. Gee, I wonder why???    

Time to get ready for work. 

Sending everyone happy thoughts and good wishes for today.......


----------



## tammymacb

Oh, I forgot Cruise Critic.  I'm on there too.


----------



## Laxmom

Tug and a yahoo group for Grande Vista owners although I don't go to that one much.  I have more posts here since we bought our points than on Tug and I have belonged there for 3 or 4 years.  There's just something about the Disboards and this thread.


----------



## minniekissedme

Susan...I can't even begin to think of what to say... 


QOTD...Disboards and Disboards only. I only wanted to gain knowledge for our DVC purchase and now look at me...I can multi-quote!


----------



## tammymacb




----------



## HolidayRoad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok - I HAD to try and make some claim.....after all we're the ones with the football team that's been to the SuperBowl 4 times and never won once, had one of the highest scoring football teams ever and one of the most prolific kickers ever missed a simple field goal in the NFC championship, and we traded one of the better basketball players to a team that had the same record as MN and now the Timberwolves had one of the worst records and Boston one of the best.  Not to mention the Twins players that participated in Boston World Series.
> 
> Just trying for a few table scraps from the big guys!


Well, keep in mind that this whole winning thing with the redsox is very, very new. They have broken more hearts in New England over the past 90 years or so because of "The Curse". Generations upon generations had their own little nightmare to deal with: 1918 Redsox sell Babe Ruth to the Yankees so their owner at the time can fund a play "no, no, Nanette" -  1946 - Johnny Pesky's delayed relay throw - 1978 Bucky (&%#*@) Dent - 1986  Bill Buckner - 2003 Aaron Boone. Then there are a lot of other little horrors thrown in 1948, 1949, 1967, 1972, 1975, 1988, 1990 and 1999 just to name a few years with issues. So believe me right now is a great time to be a Boston sports fan but I can definitely relate to those places that are struggling.


----------



## minniekissedme

Hi Tammy...I saw again yesterday that you were bored...take up golf! You can play everyday! That will keep you from spending more money on points, too!


----------



## tammymacb

I almost did buy points yesterday....backed off at the last minute!  

I've never played golf.  MY DH likes it and plays it a lot ( usually on the WII these days )


----------



## minniekissedme

come on...in Coastal Carolina you can almost walk across the street and find a golf course...

Time to start my day and go out and fry some bacon!! Gotta pay for my #%)!!!  

Have a great day all...


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> OK, we haven't had a QOD for a while so I'll throw one out there.    What other forums do you subscribe to?



I subscribe to a few forums on Delphi Forums mostly the Single Wing Football Forum, there are a couple of Disney related forums on their but it's not like here. There is a Forum on Masslive called Eastern Mass Football Forum that I used to be pretty active on but not so much now. To be honest this particular thread takes up about 90% of my "Forum Time" Other threads on this board take up about 9% which leaves about 1% for all other boards.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Although I have a pretty good grasp on this whole DVC thing I'm really kind of dumb when it comes to understanding other types of "Timeshares". Last week while in WDW my Aunt and Uncle came over to spend a couple of days with my parents they are all getting along in age so after day two in the parks the four of them just sort of hung out by the pool and did old people things. You know, the men wore black socks with sneakers, shorts and a button down shirt and the women wore jackets while sitting by the pool in that freezing 85 degree weather. Anyway, I told my Aunt how I bought into DVC at BWV and that we are excited about the whole thing etc, etc. She and my uncle said to me "Oh, well if you want a timeshare take ours". I figured he meant next year so I told him I wanted to stay at BWV next year. He then said told me what he meant was I could have his Timeshare forever he would sign it over to me. He said that they are getting older and don't really use it so we can have it, he would sign it over to me. 

I know nothing about this stuff but wasn't about to say no. So here is my question the timeshare is at Sheraton Vistana, it's week 17 (whatever that means) and it's in Orlando. My Aunt told me she has never stayed at her home timeshare that she always trades them. Does anyone know how these work? Is it a good timeshare? Does anyone know where I can find out more information on how these work? Thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> I know nothing about this stuff but wasn't about to say no. So here is my question the timeshare is at Sheraton Vistana, it's week 17 (whatever that means) and it's in Orlando. My Aunt told me she has never stayed at her home timeshare that she always trades them. Does anyone know how these work? Is it a good timeshare? Does anyone know where I can find out more information on how these work? Thanks for any help I can get!



I don't know anything about any other timeshares but as far as I'm concerned any timeshare you can get for free is a good timeshare!!!  You sure can't beat the price and no waiting for ROFR!!  The only question I would have is where do I sign!!


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, Susan will be able to help you with this one.  

Also that site ( TUG  ) seems to be a general timeshare board...

Well, one way or the other, it's free..!


----------



## tammymacb

Just checked TTS site.  Apparently the resale  is between 4-9 thousand bucks.  You could sell it and use the money towards more points!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Just checked TTS site.  Apparently the resale  is between 4-9 thousand bucks.  You could sell it and use the money towards more points!


That is a plan!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, Ed, where are you buying now??


----------



## GoofyDad13

Laxmom said:


> Just got home.  The team all converged on Corry's home.  When I got there, there was a sea of people with candles.  You couldn't drive down their street because of the cars.  His parents came home a short time later.
> 
> There are more questions than answers.  His Dad was in the house when he put a gun to his temple.  He was fine at school today and at practice last night.   Something happened with his exgirlfriend after school today.
> 
> I just don't know how you, as a parent, ever recover.  My son keeps asking "why?" and we can't make sense of something that makes no sense.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.  There are 50 young men that are hurting very deeply tonite and 2 parents who have a child to burry.



So sorry to hear this.  Not like this, but DD lost her best friends last fall.  We will be thinking of you and your family.  I hope your son is able to talk about it with you, as this really helped us.  I know I will be hugging both DD's a little tighter tonight.


----------



## GoofyDad13

minniekissedme said:


> Ed, if you're looking for an amusement park this summer there is no better place the Kennywood just outside of Pittsburgh. In fact it was just named the best traditional amusement park or something like that.



Kennywood is one of the great frustrations of my youth.  As both parents are from outside Pittsburgh, we would go back each summer.  Everytime I was too short to drive the cars (think Indy speedway) and all of the good rides.  I finally get tall enough, and my grandmother moves to Florida. OK, so we did do a one day to the Magik Kingdom, but I swear I will get back to Kennywood some day.



> Take in a Pirate game at the best ballpark in the country!



PNC park looks awsome.  I want to do this and a Steelers game some time.  For now, I will focus on my White Sox (can't be a cubs fan, need to keep the faith that the Bucs will someday turn it around).



Laxmom, You weren't in Vegas this past weekend were you?  Somone at our conference, from Ohio, wearing a WDW sweatshirt, was talking about how much she loved WDW, and her son played Lacrosse.

QOTD - Pretty much here.  This group, and I am tryig to get through all of the DIS Dads Club postings (the plan was to join when I got caught up, but may have to join begore I get to the end).

Good luck to all today, I may have to call MS.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> OK, Ed, where are you buying now??


I don't know yet, I'm a terrible impulse buyer so it's best that my wife isn't. I checked out those listings at TTS I'm not sure what type of Sheraton Vistana timeshare it is it looks like they have a few different types. But all of which look like they might fetch enough $$$ to do a significant add-on, even if I have to throw in a few extra bucks. I'm going to be on this thread for quiet some time I think. Maybe I'll jump on one of those deals Disney is offering but then I wouldn't have the fun of ROFR. I wish they would offer an extension like at they did at OKW, I'd sink the money into that. Oh, so many choices. Here we go again!!!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Sheraton Vistanna- this is a Starwood resort- now if it is Vistanna Villages it is worth a lot more as that gets you into the Starwood Network or whatever they call it.  It lets you swap around to Starwood resorts easily at like the 8 month window or something (you can kind of compare it to the DVC 7 month window- not sure if there is an exchange fee) The other resorts are really nice- Starwood and Westins.  Now- if it isn't Villages- then you still have a small booking advantage at these resorts, but it is only a week or something- and it is an II exchange- I think you pay a fee.

People say that the actual resort in Orlando is very nice.
Definately go to TUG- don't take anything I say as accurate without double checking as I just read some of this about a month ago when I was barely flirting with the idea of picking up a cheap timeshare- so I may have misunderstood something.


----------



## disneymotherof3

tammymacb said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> OK, we haven't had a QOD for a while so I'll throw one out there.    What other forums do you subscribe to?
> 
> I belong to greytalk ( owners of retired racing or AKC greyhounds ) and the scubaboards.
> 
> I'm hoping today turns out to be a great day...
> 
> Susan, I really am sorry.  We're here for you as this thread has become a great support group for lots of things.  We're here for you if you need us.



Good morning!  First off, I have to agree with Tammy.  Susan, we are definitely here for you.  

As for the QoD, DISboards is really the only one that I am on on a regular basis.  I belong to a Military Wives and Spouses Support group too, but am rarely on there anymore.  DISboards takes up too much of my time! 



tammymacb said:


> I almost did buy points yesterday....backed off at the last minute!


Where did you almost buy at?



icouldlivethere said:


> I don't know anything about any other timeshares but as far as I'm concerned any timeshare you can get for free is a good timeshare!!!  You sure can't beat the price and no waiting for ROFR!!  The only question I would have is where do I sign!!



Amen sista!


----------



## tammymacb

I seriously wanted to add 50 ALK for that special.  Until I realized I wouldn't get 07 points or be able to use them until 09.  Then it just seemed like I was tying up money for no immediate reason.

Then I fleetingly considered SSR ( I'd get the 07 points there ) but decided to hold off and look around next week while we're there.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Anyway, I want to get back to Disney dreams; my happy place, if only for a little while.  So lets have some good news today, guys!!  Today is going to be our lucky day for our peeps in waiting.  I can feel it.



Now, I can share my news. Received an e-mail yesterday, while I was out of town, from Brenda Murtha (whom I do not know), with *closing documents *attached to be printed and signed, and instructions for proceeding from this point. Only, I haven't actually seen any of them. My "Adobe" has self-destructed, and will not re-load. (Does this mean I have to buy a new computer? I'd rather buy more points!) So, I have forwarded the docs to a friend, who will print them out for me. So, if I have closing docs, does this mean I have officially been estoppified?

(Box score, 13 days offer to passing ROFR; 20 additional days before receiving closing docs.)



HolidayRoad said:


> He then said told me what he meant was I could have his Timeshare forever he would sign it over to me. He said that they are getting older and don't really use it so we can have it, he would sign it over to me.
> 
> I know nothing about this stuff but wasn't about to say no. So here is my question the timeshare is at Sheraton Vistana, it's week 17 (whatever that means) and it's in Orlando.



I wouldn't say no, either. Definitely get on the TUG website and learn some good stuff about your good fortune. I think Starwood is a quality product. Unless the maintenance fees are excessive, and the trading power is really low, I would take it in a heartbeat...and take my uncle and aunt out for a really good dinner (but make him wear long pants with his black socks).


----------



## TenThousandVolts

By the way- there is a member who frequents these boards who knows a lot about Starwood- the username is TomandRobin- you may want to send a PM- This is a very nice Disboards member and is always generous with their info

Prayers are continuing your way Laxmom.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Grandbuddy said:


> Now, I can share my news. Received an e-mail yesterday, while I was out of town, from Brenda Murtha (whom I do not know), with *closing documents *attached to be printed and signed, and instructions for proceeding from this point. Only, I haven't actually seen any of them. My "Adobe" has self-destructed, and will not re-load. (Does this mean I have to buy a new computer? I'd rather buy more points!) So, I have forwarded the docs to a friend, who will print them out for me. So, if I have closing docs, does this mean I have officially been estoppified?
> 
> (Box score, 13 days offer to passing ROFR; 20 additional days before receiving closing docs.)



Congratulations!!! Yes you have officially been estoppified! I hope you don't have to buy a new computer.  I do hope you have a quick closing and quickly get in the system!


----------



## Grandbuddy

I agree with all those sentiments. I'm about to walk down the street to pick up my docs, now, so at least I'll soon know what is in them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Grandbuddy said:


> Now, I can share my news. Received an e-mail yesterday, while I was out of town, from Brenda Murtha (whom I do not know), with *closing documents *attached to be printed and signed, and instructions for proceeding from this point. Only, I haven't actually seen any of them. My "Adobe" has self-destructed, and will not re-load. (Does this mean I have to buy a new computer? I'd rather buy more points!) So, I have forwarded the docs to a friend, who will print them out for me. So, if I have closing docs, does this mean I have officially been estoppified?
> 
> (Box score, 13 days offer to passing ROFR; 20 additional days before receiving closing docs.)



Brenda Murtha is the one I just sent all my money to.  Never heard from her before but now she's my new best friend if she's going to get me my points!   



HolidayRoad said:


> Well, keep in mind that this whole winning thing with the redsox is very, very new. They have broken more hearts in New England over the past 90 years or so because of "The Curse". Generations upon generations had their own little nightmare to deal with: 1918 Redsox sell Babe Ruth to the Yankees so their owner at the time can fund a play "no, no, Nanette" -  1946 - Johnny Pesky's delayed relay throw - 1978 Bucky (&%#*@) Dent - 1986  Bill Buckner - 2003 Aaron Boone. Then there are a lot of other little horrors thrown in 1948, 1949, 1967, 1972, 1975, 1988, 1990 and 1999 just to name a few years with issues. So believe me right now is a great time to be a Boston sports fan but I can definitely relate to those places that are struggling.



We haven't had teams in MN long enough to have quite that history.  Now, in _our_ lifetime _(changed that from my lifetime b/c I don't think you're pushing 100!)  _the Twins have the earlier success.     Of course with the recent Boston success my DH seems to have forgotten the past and thinks it's just not a normal year if the Red Sox and the Patriots don't win the title!!!  

Thankfully he at least cheers for the Twins and Vikings as his second choice.  And he's always on the look out for the next newly developed superstar from MN to get lured to Boston by the bucks!!!  Grrrrrr.....

BTW I thought the 2004 ALCS was great!  I was watching it when the DH had already fallen asleep.  3rd best series next to the Twins 87 & 91!


----------



## disneymotherof3

Congrats Grandbuddy!  Onto the next list!

*As of 5/01/08, those waiting to close:*

snowbunny

Tammymacb

Beavertails Queen

Colonialtinker 

tink'smom2b

Buckeye Fan

The Who #3

clombardi

Barney44

Princess Amy Lyn

Cherta

karebear06

cybertea201

VerandahMan

Bookwormde

MMcguire

TenThousandVolts 

*ROFR isn't such a bad word after all! But estoppel is!!!!*


*If someone has moved on to another list, please let me know.  Some of these people we haven't heard from in awhile.  Thanks! *


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> Now, I can share my news. Received an e-mail yesterday, while I was out of town, from Brenda Murtha (whom I do not know), with *closing documents *attached to be printed and signed, and instructions for proceeding from this point. Only, I haven't actually seen any of them. My "Adobe" has self-destructed, and will not re-load. (Does this mean I have to buy a new computer? I'd rather buy more points!) So, I have forwarded the docs to a friend, who will print them out for me. So, if I have closing docs, does this mean I have officially been estoppified?
> 
> (Box score, 13 days offer to passing ROFR; 20 additional days before receiving closing docs.)
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say no, either. Definitely get on the TUG website and learn some good stuff about your good fortune. I think Starwood is a quality product. Unless the maintenance fees are excessive, and the trading power is really low, I would take it in a heartbeat...and take my uncle and aunt out for a really good dinner (but make him wear long pants with his black socks).


First congratulations!!! Second as for Adobe, have you tried removing the entire program from your computer just go to control panel and add/remove programs and remove the Adobe reader it should be one of the first things to populate. After you remove it from your system go here:
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
and install the top download on your system. I hope this helps. If you have the expensive re-writable version of Adobe and not just the free "readers" like most of us I would call them to fix this.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> ...as for Adobe, have you tried removing the entire program from your computer?




Yes, thanks. I tried to re-install, and it would get to about 60% and could not overwrite a specific update file...so I went to control panel and tried to remove the program, and it would get to a certain file and give me an error message saying the file could not be removed (that specific "update")...so i did a search for all Adobe Acrobat files and tried to delete them from their resident folders, and got to that same batch of files - that update - and could not even delete them one at a time. No luck whatsoever, and a new install will not go through while those files are there. 

On the other hand, I am stoked about the potential closing. Not stoked about the notice that getting the deed and title insurance policy may take from 8 to 10 weeks! Hope that is not the same as getting closed and getting into the MS system!


----------



## colonialtinker

Grandbuddy said:


> Now, I can share my news. Received an e-mail yesterday, while I was out of town, from Brenda Murtha (whom I do not know), with *closing documents *attached to be printed and signed, and instructions for proceeding from this point. Only, I haven't actually seen any of them. My "Adobe" has self-destructed, and will not re-load. (Does this mean I have to buy a new computer? I'd rather buy more points!) So, I have forwarded the docs to a friend, who will print them out for me. So, if I have closing docs, does this mean I have officially been estoppified?
> 
> (Box score, 13 days offer to passing ROFR; 20 additional days before receiving closing docs.)


Yes, Estopple is over. That's who I sent us the email too! Mailed everything off one day this week. My brain nots working right now on which day I mailed it though  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Brenda Murtha is the one I just sent all my money to. Never heard from her before but now she's my new best friend if she's going to get me my points!


I agree  When is everyone's estimated closing dates? Mine's May 11.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Grandbuddy - have you looked to see if there is a recent enough system restore date that would allow you to go back prior to this problem with Adobe?  It may be that some add-on, player or other program is causing a conflict.  If you restore your system to a point prior to the breakdown, you may be able to remove Adobe succesfully and reload with an updated install.


----------



## GoofyDad13

First, Grandbuddy, Congrats.  We did our closing with Brenda, and all went well, closed in 6 business after money was received, but this depends on the seller.  Ours got the info back pretty quick.

I can't believe we are in with points!  It has been three days since we got the notice we closed.  I also can't believe DW didn't call me at work and let me know we got an email saying we sould go online and activate our account (I did not even need to call Disney and ask).  I checked our home email and there was a message (which had been read) sauing to log on.

Now I need to check availability!  Then I may call home and check with DW.  Then I may start thinking of how to save for an add-on.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Grandbuddy said:


> Now, I can share my news. Received an e-mail yesterday, while I was out of town, from Brenda Murtha (whom I do not know), with *closing documents *attached to be printed and signed, and instructions for proceeding from this point. Only, I haven't actually seen any of them. My "Adobe" has self-destructed, and will not re-load.



It may be an issue with the way you opened the docs from Brenda.  Below is the notice that came with our closing docs.  Said if we had issues to contact her and she would resend.

Important Note:  If you have Yahoo or Hotmail - DO NOT TRY AND OPEN THE ATTACHMENTS.  They must be downloaded first.  If try to open them without downloading first, your computer will report that they are corrupted and you will not be able to open them.  Click download attachments button.  Then you will receive an option to open, save, or cancel.  Choose save.  It defaults to your desktop, but you can save it wherever you want.  Please remember where you save it.  You will then get a dialog box to open folder or close.  Choose open folder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

colonialtinker said:


> I agree  When is everyone's estimated closing dates? Mine's May 11.



Ours was originally May 4th but in the closing docs it was changed to May 12th.  I think we received ours notice the same day as you did so I wonder why we're a day later?   Maybe they thought the pony express out here would take a day longer!



GoofyDad13 said:


> I can't believe we are in with points!  It has been three days since we got the notice we closed.  I also can't believe DW didn't call me at work and let me know we got an email saying we sould go online and activate our account (I did not even need to call Disney and ask).  I checked our home email and there was a message (which had been read) sauing to log on.
> 
> Now I need to check availability!  Then I may call home and check with DW.  Then I may start thinking of how to save for an add-on.



That's great GoofyDad!


----------



## Grandbuddy

I'm willing to try other stuff, too, if anyone else has a solution. My Adobe problem started about three weeks ago, and I tried a restore system using a January date (when there were no known problems) before anything else.


----------



## colonialtinker

Grandbuddy said:


> I'm willing to try other stuff, too, if anyone else has a solution. My Adobe problem started about three weeks ago, and I tried a restore system using a January date (when there were no known problems) before anything else.


 
Try running a virus check on your computer. We had an issue on our lap top. We had a virus that didn't get detected had to reformat the computer.


----------



## Verandah Man

colonialtinker said:


> When is everyone's estimated closing dates? Mine's May 11.




My estimated date of closing is May 14th.


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, so I know very little about Starwood so I think Tug2.net would be a great place to start.  They have mandatory and nonmandatory resorts - ones that can trade for points and ones that can't.  There is a regional block so it cannot be traded for DVC.  They are part of the same network as Atlantis but the trades there are very difficult even within the same system.  You must also be the same as Atlantis as far as mandatory or nonmandatory.  I think there might be a sticky on the Starwood board at TUG - here is the link;

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63224
Tomandrobin are Tug members also.  It does trade through II which does have a membership fee.

Congrats to all the estoppfied peeps!!  I told you it would be a good day! I think there are a bunch us closing that middle week in May.

Laxlad is home from school.  They let the lacrosse team hang out in the media center with their coaches and counselors most of the day.  They bought them pizza for lunch and they just talked.  There is a candle light vigil at the school tonite.


----------



## HolidayRoad

*GRANDBUDDY*

Believe it or not you can try googleing it. Go to Google put in the specific file name and then type in remove after it. I have been in IT for a while and believe me a lot of problems are solved that way with IT professionals. My expertise is in application so if you were having a problem with operating a specific program, database or application IE: Crystal, or MO products I could be a better help. I'm a hack with a lot of other computer related issues, heck I couldn't even shrink the picture size to be posted on here when I got back, I could build you a multi-level database but cant shrink a picture, go figure.
Anyway try the Google thing it will most likely take you to a help forum and someone there can walk you through it. Good luck.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Ok, so I know very little about Starwood so I think Tug2.net would be a great place to start.  They have mandatory and nonmandatory resorts - ones that can trade for points and ones that can't.  There is a regional block so it cannot be traded for DVC.  They are part of the same network as Atlantis but the trades there are very difficult even within the same system.  You must also be the same as Atlantis as far as mandatory or nonmandatory.  I think there might be a sticky on the Starwood board at TUG - here is the link;
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63224
> Tomandrobin are Tug members also.  It does trade through II which does have a membership fee.
> 
> Congrats to all the estoppfied peeps!!  I told you it would be a good day! I think there are a bunch us closing that middle week in May.
> 
> Laxlad is home from school.  They let the lacrosse team hang out in the media center with their coaches and counselors most of the day.  They bought them pizza for lunch and they just talked.  There is a candle light vigil at the school tonite.


Thanks Laxmom, for the link and info I am going to check that out now. I know this is a tough time for you and your son my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Ok, so I know very little about Starwood so I think Tug2.net would be a great place to start.  They have mandatory and nonmandatory resorts - ones that can trade for points and ones that can't.  There is a regional block so it cannot be traded for DVC.  They are part of the same network as Atlantis but the trades there are very difficult even within the same system.  You must also be the same as Atlantis as far as mandatory or nonmandatory.  I think there might be a sticky on the Starwood board at TUG - here is the link;
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63224
> Tomandrobin are Tug members also.  It does trade through II which does have a membership fee.
> 
> Congrats to all the estoppfied peeps!!  I told you it would be a good day! I think there are a bunch us closing that middle week in May.
> 
> Laxlad is home from school.  They let the lacrosse team hang out in the media center with their coaches and counselors most of the day.  They bought them pizza for lunch and they just talked.  There is a candle light vigil at the school tonite.


I went over to that site, I'm even more confused. I think Tammy has the right idea, I sell it and buy more DVC points! We'll see, my wife is talking about keeping it so we can go other places besides Disney, I don't see the purpose.


----------



## Grandbuddy

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Grandbuddy - have you looked to see if there is a recent enough system restore date that would allow you to go back prior to this problem with Adobe?  It may be that some add-on, player or other program is causing a conflict.  If you restore your system to a point prior to the breakdown, you may be able to remove Adobe succesfully and reload with an updated install.



After seeing this, I decided to try "system restore," one more time, this time with a February restore date - and Acrobat is back up and running. Thanks for prompting me to give it another try. And thanks to everyone else for your suggestions. This really is a good group of folks.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I went over to that site, I'm even more confused. I think Tammy has the right idea, I sell it and buy more DVC points! We'll see, my wife is talking about keeping it so we can go other places besides Disney, I don't see the purpose.



or "patients," as you will, take a little time to get to know more about what you have before making any decisions. Good fortune is not an emergency.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> I'm willing to try other stuff, too, if anyone else has a solution. My Adobe problem started about three weeks ago, and I tried a restore system using a January date (when there were no known problems) before anything else.


O.K. I've talk to some of my fellow geeks and this is what we came up with. Most likely you should have removed the update before you removed the Adobe reader sort of like going in reverse order when you installed Adobe and then the updates. Now that you have already removed Adobe and still have the updates you can try this: If you have a thumb drive go to a different computer and download the adobe reader from their site on the thumb drive, then put the thumb drive on your computer and try installing it from there you may have better luck downloading it away from the website. Also Once again try googleing the exact file and see about removing it. I can bet someone has had this problem before you. I'll keep working on it from here and see what else I can come up with.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Grandbuddy said:


> After seeing this, I decided to try "system restore," one more time, this time with a February restore date - and Acrobat is back up and running. Thanks for prompting me to give it another try. And thanks to everyone else for your suggestions. This really is a good group of folks.



Glad it worked out.  I've only been with this thread for a week or so myself, but have enjoyed the group.  Hopefully I will soon have the ability to lurk around without the need to stress over ROFR, Estoppel, and all of the other acronyms, legalities and linguistics we never understood before going resale with DVC!


----------



## Grandbuddy

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Glad it worked out.  I've only been with this thread for a week or so myself, but have enjoyed the group.  Hopefully I will soon have the ability to lurk around without the need to stress over ROFR, Estoppel, and all of the other acronyms, legalities and linguistics we never understood before going resale with DVC!



Less stress once you get past ROFR, at least. And it was good to note the closing docs list the points just as I had understood them. Now, after closing, I'll be starting all over again with a second contract - unless the add-on incentives available from DVC make it possible for me to buy direct without taking a bath. (I mean financially...I take regular baths...well, showers...well, you know what I mean.)


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Unfortunately, ROFR is only step 1 of our anxiety.  We've got a previously scheduled trip set for the end of September-early october, and we're really anxious to get closed so we can try to get a ressie for that week!  I'll be on pins and needles until closing when I can see if we can get in.  We're going to be extremely disappointed if we do all this, only to discover that we can't use it!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Laxmom said:


> Just got home.  The team all converged on Corry's home.  When I got there, there was a sea of people with candles.  You couldn't drive down their street because of the cars.  His parents came home a short time later.
> 
> There are more questions than answers.  His Dad was in the house when he put a gun to his temple.  He was fine at school today and at practice last night.   Something happened with his exgirlfriend after school today.
> 
> I just don't know how you, as a parent, ever recover.  My son keeps asking "why?" and we can't make sense of something that makes no sense.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.  There are 50 young men that are hurting very deeply tonite and 2 parents who have a child to burry.



I am crying for you. I am so sorry and my thoughts and prayers are with you. It truly is a tragic thing to have to go through!


----------



## Laxmom

HolidayRoad said:


> I went over to that site, I'm even more confused. I think Tammy has the right idea, I sell it and buy more DVC points! We'll see, my wife is talking about keeping it so we can go other places besides Disney, I don't see the purpose.



You mean there are other places than Disney?  What is she thinking?  Oh yea.  There are.  I almost forgot I had a life of travel before ROFR.


----------



## bookwormde

HolidayRoad

If you want to know the value of the timeshare, watch ebays timeshare list. I believe there are different areas to this resort and if it is a fixed week that makes a difference.

I will have to double check but I think they mostly sell for less than $1000 plus MF and closing.

Just checked and foud this

Just checked most of the ones on Ebay most are not even receiving a bid, even the no reserve ones. Apparently there is a 2008 renovation installment due for some or all this year of $680 over and beyond the usual maintenance fees. Do not know it extends into future years.
I did find 1 bid for $51 but it did not disclose any renovation installments.


bookwormde


----------



## fourkidsphoto

I am so sorry about this.  I have never experienced this happening to anyone close to me.  Sending prayers your way.  My heart aches.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Sorry, the last post is directed to Laxmom.  I can not figure out how to correctly quote and write a response.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> You mean there are other places than Disney? What is she thinking? Oh yea. There are. I almost forgot I had a life of travel before ROFR.


 
So did I, now if I could just get these contracts officially closed and concentrate on my upcoming trip I would be better off.


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.  They are helping.  Kyle is doing better in some ways, not so good in others.  He didn't feel it was necessary to talk to a counselor today, although I wish he would have.  This poor kid lost both his Grandfather and StepGrandfather in Feb of this year.   He has way too much experience here lately dealing with death.

Anyway, we are supposed to close around the 13th of May.  That may be a busy week for closings by the sound of it.  I wonder if the fact that the attorney has our paperwork means we are done estoppifying.  Hmmm.


----------



## GoofyDad13

fourkidsphoto said:


> I can not figure out how to correctly quote and write a response.



Many of us have had this issue, especially with the multi-quote.

Called member services, Boardwalk is completely sold out for our planned dates (Dec 28-Jan 2).  We have waitlisted for any studio.


Laxmom, I hope it is an uneventful evening for you all.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

GoofyDad13 said:


> Many of us have had this issue, especially with the multi-quote.
> 
> Let's try this.  I guess you have to do the multi quote button first and then quote??


----------



## minniekissedme

fourkidsphoto said:


> GoofyDad13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us have had this issue, especially with the multi-quote.
> 
> Let's try this.  I guess you have to do the multi quote button first and then quote??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm an expert I feel compelled to assist!
> 1. multi-quote button
> 2. back arrow of the browser
> 3. repeat steps 1 and 2
> 4. repeat steps 1 and 2
> and so on...this gives you 3 different quotes...
Click to expand...


----------



## HolidayRoad

bookwormde said:


> HolidayRoad
> 
> If you want to know the value of the timeshare, watch ebay’s timeshare list. I believe there are different areas to this resort and if it is a fixed week that makes a difference.
> 
> I will have to double check but I think they mostly sell for less than $1000 plus MF and closing.
> 
> Just checked and foud this
> 
> Just checked most of the ones on Ebay most are not even receiving a bid, even the no reserve ones. Apparently there is a “2008 renovation installment” due for some or all this year of $680 over and beyond the usual maintenance fees. Do not know it extends into future years.
> I did find 1 bid for $51 but it did not disclose any renovation installments.
> 
> 
> bookwormde


Your right it's weird on EBay the prices range for Sheraton Vistana from $19,000 to $1. A lot are $1. I checked out some timeshare sites and they seem a little more reasonable in the price fluctuation, from about $3,000 to just under $10,000. I guess I have to find out a little more about the specific timeshare I was given to figure this out. Laxmom tried to help me but sometimes I guess both oars don't hit the water over here. My wife seemed to get it a little more than I do after Laxmom helped. We'll see what happens.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

ANything Sheraton Vistanna that goes for $19K is certainly in Vistanna Villages- the mandatory Starwood resort- it comes with X points for the Starwood Vacation Network.  The real cheap ones- I think some areas of Vistanna people are trying to unload because of a special assessment- and funds are due this year to pay for it.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 5/1*

*Grandbuddy* _almost in the mail anyway...if I can get the darn docs to print!_

pb4ugo

KAT4DISNEY

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678



The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

monami7

fourkidsphoto

GoofyDad13

*millerse* Grandbuddy advised you close a couple weeks ago! Congrats!


----------



## Chickkypoo

After numerous phone calls this week, I finally got the situation with my paperwork straightened out, and I recieved my points today!!!   

I booked my vacation for November. I'm booked at a 2 Bedroom at OKW from Nov. 8-11 (They only had OKW or SSR available) and at a 2 bedroom at VWL from Nov. 11-19. I'm waitlisted at VWL for the first weekend.

It was such a relief to finally have things straightened out and to be able to book my vacation!


----------



## minniekissedme

outstanding...it is a huge relief isn't it!? I was so eager to book our first trip I drove DW nuts.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Chickkypoo said:


> After numerous phone calls this week, I finally got the situation with my paperwork straightened out, and I recieved my points today!!!
> 
> I booked my vacation for November. I'm booked at a 2 Bedroom at OKW from Nov. 8-11 (They only had OKW or SSR available) and at a 2 bedroom at VWL from Nov. 11-19. I'm waitlisted at VWL for the first weekend.
> 
> It was such a relief to finally have things straightened out and to be able to book my vacation!



Wow..I can't believe it took them this long to straighten it out for you.  I know you closed the same day I did.  I'm glad you are finally in the system with your points and that your got reservations.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I've only been back for a few days so if I forgot someone please let me know!!

*Updated list 5/1/08:* 

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Grandbuddy

Chickkypoo said:


> After numerous phone calls this week, I finally got the situation with my paperwork straightened out, and I recieved my points today!!!
> 
> I booked my vacation for November. I'm booked at a 2 Bedroom at OKW from Nov. 8-11 (They only had OKW or SSR available) and at a 2 bedroom at VWL from Nov. 11-19. I'm waitlisted at VWL for the first weekend.
> 
> It was such a relief to finally have things straightened out and to be able to book my vacation!



Actually thought today - "It's been a long time for Chickkypoo - wonder what's going on?"


----------



## Chickkypoo

Yeah, it was a major hassle getting things straightened out. My deed was re-emailed to Disney on Friday, and was told that Timeshare Closing Services would follow up on Monday. I e-mailed TCS on Tuesday after not hearing anything, she said she was still waiting to hear back from her contact. I got on the horn to Disney to make sure they had my paperwork this time. After being passed around, I was told someone would call me back. I received a call back fairly quickly and was told that my paperwork was about 20th in the pile, and that it would probably be Friday by the time I received my points! I was not happy, and voiced my displeasure as it was not my fault my paperwork was lost. Something must have happened, as I received an e-mail later on that day from TCS saying my paperwork was moved to the top of the pile and that I'd have my points by end of business Wednesday.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Chicckypoo I am gald you got your points and ressie.   You are going to have such a good time.

1 more day!!! My plane leaves tomorrow at noon. It does not feel real, I am so excited. I can't wait to get to AKV.


----------



## Laxmom

Good Friday everyone!!  You can't believe how glad I am that it is Friday!  This is our shortest work day.....thank goodness!

Chickypoo, I am so glad you got that mess squared away.  I think I would have blown a gasket or had a stroke!  I think I would write a strongly worded letter to the powers that be at your reseller's office.  They definately need to use this as a training example!

I'm hoping that the rest of you peeps in waiting get some good news today!

We went to the prayer vigil for Cory's family last night.  It was totally student organized and they really did a nice job.  His parents and family were there.  They spoke.  Please continue to keep them in yours prayers.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

dvcnewgirl said:


> Chicckypoo I am gald you got your points and ressie.   You are going to have such a good time.
> 
> 1 more day!!! My plane leaves tomorrow at noon. It does not feel real, I am so excited. I can't wait to get to AKV.



For those of you that have been to Hilton Head - is there a lot to do for kids, or not so much? 

Congrats on FINALLY getting your points. That is a long time to wait. You will have to let me know how OKW 2 bdrms are as that is what I have in December.


----------



## joyzilli

Laxmom - So sorry to hear your very sad news...you will all be in our prayers.

Congrats to Chickipoo for be able to finally make your ressies.

It's been 10 days now and still waiting for rofr...i keep checking for an email, but nothing yet....feels like forever.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

minniekissedme said:


> fourkidsphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm an expert I feel compelled to assist!
> 1. multi-quote button
> 2. back arrow of the browser
> 3. repeat steps 1 and 2
> 4. repeat steps 1 and 2
> and so on...this gives you 3 different quotes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okey let's try again
> 
> 
> GoofyDad13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us have had this issue, especially with the multi-quote.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GoofyDad13

dvcnewgirl said:


> Chicckypoo I am gald you got your points and ressie.   You are going to have such a good time.
> 
> 1 more day!!! My plane leaves tomorrow at noon. It does not feel real, I am so excited. I can't wait to get to AKV.



Enjoy!!!!!!  I think we all wish we were going too.  We love AKL.

Congrats Chickipoo.

Well, it has been one day on the BWV waitlist.  I have decided I am tired of waiting.    We waited through the whole process and are waiting again.  Can not book elsewhere until end of the month, so unless something comes through, will be waiting another month.  Just do not have alot of patience/patients right now.  OK, I'm done.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> For those of you that have been to Hilton Head - is there a lot to do for kids, or not so much?
> 
> Congrats on FINALLY getting your points. That is a long time to wait. You will have to let me know how OKW 2 bdrms are as that is what I have in December.



Hi Tigger & Eeyore- HHI has a lot of fun stuff for kids- the recreation staff offers several organized activities each day- for all ages.  Stuff like crafts, games, science hour, treasure hunts...  Plus you have the great pool and the beach, bike riding, fishing...

Also- just wanted to add- the 2 bdrms at OKW are awesome.  We stayed in one with 8 poeople (4 adults- 2 juniors- 2 kids) and it was extremely spacious- plenty of room for everyone- we loved it.  If I ever have 8 people again- I will be choosing OKW for sure!


----------



## colonialtinker

I just found out we closed on 1st contract   4 days ago.  Would have been nice if someone had told me   How long before I get member number, different UY then other contracts.  Should I call member services?


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Sunshines!  

Tink - Congrats on the closing!

Chickeypoo- I'm so glad you're finally in the system! 

2 more days and I rock on down to BWV to join Kristen!  I can't wait!


----------



## Verandah Man

colonialtinker said:


> I just found out we closed on 1st contract   4 days ago.  Would have been nice if someone had told me   How long before I get member number, different UY then other contracts.  Should I call member services?





Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fourkidsphoto

colonialtinker said:


> I just found out we closed on 1st contract   4 days ago.  Would have been nice if someone had told me   How long before I get member number, different UY then other contracts.  Should I call member services?



Congratulations.  We closed on April 28th.  We have 240 points expiring this May31st so the agent at the title agency  said she would request the points to expedited so we could book.  I called DVC twice yesterday.  First time, no points, second time the agent put me on hold for quite a long time and when he came back I had points.  I was so impressed with how helpful he was.   I was able to use almost all the 2006 points for a last minute May vacation with reservations at Vero Beach, BC and BW.  I had a hard time deciding between BW and BC but could only get 2 nights back to back at BC..although it is a studio.  I could have gotten a 1BR at OKW but have never stayed at BC.  I also made my reservations for next January for the big family reunion at VWL.. our home resort .   I would just keep bugging them until you get those points.  Good luck.


----------



## colonialtinker

Can anyone give me MS number, I'm at work and its at home.  Thanks!


----------



## minniekissedme

colonialtinker said:


> I just found out we closed on 1st contract   4 days ago.  Would have been nice if someone had told me   How long before I get member number, different UY then other contracts.  Should I call member services?



Hell yeah I'd be calling!


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail 

pb4ugo

KAT4DISNEY

kmhollis28

gingermouse17

Rambler5678



The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 5/2*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

monami7

fourkidsphoto

GoofyDad13

*colonialtinker #1 contract*


----------



## GoofyDad13

colonialtinker said:


> I just found out we closed on 1st contract   4 days ago.  Would have been nice if someone had told me   How long before I get member number, different UY then other contracts.  Should I call member services?



Congrats!



colonialtinker said:


> Can anyone give me MS number, I'm at work and its at home.  Thanks!



1- 800- 800 - 9800.  (Interesting, the MS number got starred, so I edited to add spaces.  I wonder if she who used to get *****'d is working there now)


Tammy, have a good trip.  As with Ed/HR/or whatever we are calling him these days, we expect photos and details.


----------



## tammymacb

I was a tad off in my math.  I leave at 4 am Monday.   

I'm ready to go.

Where in the world IS Ed??  

Speaking of "where in the world", did anyone see the Today Show today?  I've added the Saychelles to my list of " to go " places.  As soon as airfare settles down a bit.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

TenThousandVolts said:


> Hi Tigger & Eeyore- HHI has a lot of fun stuff for kids- the recreation staff offers several organized activities each day- for all ages.  Stuff like crafts, games, science hour, treasure hunts...  Plus you have the great pool and the beach, bike riding, fishing...
> 
> Also- just wanted to add- the 2 bdrms at OKW are awesome.  We stayed in one with 8 poeople (4 adults- 2 juniors- 2 kids) and it was extremely spacious- plenty of room for everyone- we loved it.  If I ever have 8 people again- I will be choosing OKW for sure!



Thanks! Look at me, already planning my second trip when I have not even gone on my first. HH looked so nice that I thought maybe we could go there as our second trip. I was just worried the kids would get bored on a weeks vacation, but thanks! It sounds like they would love it too. 

Thanks about OKW too- there are 6 of us - 2 adults and 4 kids - so we should have enough room for sure. I am so excited. It will be a long 7 months.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

colonialtinker said:


> I just found out we closed on 1st contract   4 days ago.  Would have been nice if someone had told me   How long before I get member number, different UY then other contracts.  Should I call member services?



I would call them. 4 days and you just found out. I would be annoyed but just think - 4 days of the 7-10 day wait are already gone so that is a plus side to it


----------



## TenThousandVolts

tammymacb said:


> Speaking of "where in the world", did anyone see the Today Show today?  I've added the Saychelles to my list of " to go " places.  As soon as airfare settles down a bit.



Yes! Oh my goodness- was that place ever gorgeous. I doubt I will ever get there- but it sure was fun living vicariously through Matt!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

fourkidsphoto said:


> Congratulations.  We closed on April 28th.  We have 240 points expiring this May31st so the agent at the title agency  said she would request the points to expedited so we could book.  I called DVC twice yesterday.  First time, no points, second time the agent put me on hold for quite a long time and when he came back I had points.  I was so impressed with how helpful he was.   I was able to use almost all the 2006 points for a last minute May vacation with reservations at Vero Beach, BC and BW.  I had a hard time deciding between BW and BC but could only get 2 nights back to back at BC..although it is a studio.  I could have gotten a 1BR at OKW but have never stayed at BC.  I also made my reservations for next January for the big family reunion at VWL.. our home resort .   I would just keep bugging them until you get those points.  Good luck.




Very awesome!!!! I want your vacation time. I don't get enough time for all of the vacations I would love to take. 

Let me know on Vero Beach - I looked at that one too. I want to do one of the beaches as our 2nd trip.


----------



## tammymacb

Just priced airfare....1300 from London.. 

I guess not this year.


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail
> 
> pb4ugo
> 
> KAT4DISNEY
> 
> kmhollis28
> 
> gingermouse17
> 
> Rambler5678



Thought I was already on the "Waiting to close" list. It's now official that I officially belong there, having been thoroughly estoppified and occasionally stupefied.


----------



## tammymacb

Quick!  Just got a TTS email with an OKW *1000* point contract on it!  I know there's gotta be somebody on here ready to jump!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Chickypoo - I'm glad you that whole thing straightened out! Now you can have some fun.

Kristen / Tammy- I am so jealous! I still have another 349 days to go. Have fun and say hi to Mickey for me!! 

Joyzilli - I don't know how I missed you I will add you to the ROFR list right away!

Colonialtinker - Congratulations on closing woohoo!! It would have been nice if they told you though. 

Laxmom - You & yours are still in my thoughts and prayers. 


Now, here is why I'm late today: 
My wife got some sort of bug and is sick all night so neither one of us got much sleep last night, Then this morning I wake up do my morning routine head out of the house to go to work and my car is dead. Yay me! So I head back inside and call AAA. they tell me it will be about an hour. Yay me! I head upstairs and inform my wife of what is happening, she grunts at me rolls over and goes back to sleep, she's still sick as a dog. By the way not to get off subject but what the heck is sick as a dog mean anyway, do dogs get sicker than humans? Anyway back to the story. I make the kids breakfast get their lunches together tell them to go get dressed which they do and come down in outfits that don't come close to matching so I tell them to go and try again. They come down and their close to looking normal so I let it go. I ask my daughter to look out the front window and let me know if a red truck shows up because they are going to fix daddy's car. We live on a main street so every truck with red on it that goes by my daughter runs in screaming like it's an emergency that the red  truck is here. Finally, I thank her and tell her that I've got it from here. A few minutes later the AAA truck shows up. The guy says he will test the batter and alternator let me know what's going on. He does his thing, dead battery. Great no big deal I'll go get a new one. He leaves I call work tell them I'll be a little late no big thing. Now I take my kids to school so my sick wife can rest then head over to auto-zone and buy a new battery. I go home pop out the old one, put in the new one I go to lock it back in with the bracket screw it down and I break the head off the bolt, Yay me! So I start to throw a hissy fit in the driveway because this is what you should do to rectify these type of situations, it does no good. I storm back into the house, my wife is up in the kitchen looking , well, like a sick person. I tell her what happened she says "I'm sorry" and goes into the bathroom. I now have to head out to the hardware store and buy a screw extractor because the battery has to be held down. I go over buy the extractor come home manage to remove the broken screw and of coarse lose it somewhere in the engine, Yay me! So I remove another screw from a different part of the car, it fits in the hole for the bracket, then go into my house to wash my hands before heading over to the hardware store again to buy new screws. I go into my bathroom wash my hand turn around to dry them my cell phone hits the side of the sink and falls into the toilet, Yay me! I quickly pull it out try to dry it off, my contacts list wont open and the 6 doesn't work! So I head off to the hardware store buy two screws come home fix the bracket and then come to work, hey it's lunch time! How's everyone else Friday going!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

tammymacb said:


> Quick!  Just got a TTS email with an OKW *1000* point contract on it!  I know there's gotta be somebody on here ready to jump!!



One can dream, could you imagine having 1,000 points (ignoring the annual fees)?  I did get an email on a 25 point BWV contract, with a few banked points.  DW asked how much of my lunch money I had saved since we sent in payment for our first contract two weeks ago.


----------



## HolidayRoad

*Updated list 5/1/08: *

Joyzilli 

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> Now, here is why I'm late today:
> My wife got some sort of bug and is sick all night ...  car is dead ... what the heck is sick as a dog mean anyway?  ... outfits that don't come close to matching ... break the head off the bolt, ... throw a hissy fit ... broken screw and of coarse lose it somewhere in the engine ... cell phone hits the side of the sink and falls into the toilet, ... hey it's lunch time! How's everyone else Friday going!!



Having none of these issues today, Yay Me!   But it is lunch time, so day is going pretty good.  (Hope DW is feeling better)


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Now, here is why I'm late today:
> My wife got some sort of bug and is sick all night so neither one of us got much sleep last night, Then this morning I wake up do my morning routine head out of the house to go to work and my car is dead. Yay me! So I head back inside and call AAA. they tell me it will be about an hour. Yay me! I head upstairs and inform my wife of what is happening, she grunts at me rolls over and goes back to sleep, she's still sick as a dog. By the way not to get off subject but what the heck is sick as a dog mean anyway, do dogs get sicker than humans? Anyway back to the story. I make the kids breakfast get their lunches together tell them to go get dressed which they do and come down in outfits that don't come close to matching so I tell them to go and try again. They come down and their close to looking normal so I let it go. I ask my daughter to look out the front window and let me know if a red truck shows up because they are going to fix daddy's car. We live on a main street so every truck with red on it that goes by my daughter runs in screaming like it's an emergency that the red  truck is here. Finally, I thank her and tell her that I've got it from here. A few minutes later the AAA truck shows up. The guy says he will test the batter and alternator let me know what's going on. He does his thing, dead battery. Great no big deal I'll go get a new one. He leaves I call work tell them I'll be a little late no big thing. Now I take my kids to school so my sick wife can rest then head over to auto-zone and buy a new battery. I go home pop out the old one, put in the new one I go to lock it back in with the bracket screw it down and I break the head off the bolt, Yay me! So I start to throw a hissy fit in the driveway because this is what you should do to rectify these type of situations, it does no good. I storm back into the house, my wife is up in the kitchen looking , well, like a sick person. I tell her what happened she says "I'm sorry" and goes into the bathroom. I now have to head out to the hardware store and buy a screw extractor because the battery has to be held down. I go over buy the extractor come home manage to remove the broken screw and of coarse lose it somewhere in the engine, Yay me! So I remove another screw from a different part of the car, it fits in the hole for the bracket, then go into my house to wash my hands before heading over to the hardware store again to buy new screws. I go into my bathroom wash my hand turn around to dry them my cell phone hits the side of the sink and falls into the toilet, Yay me! I quickly pull it out try to dry it off, my contacts list wont open and the 6 doesn't work! So I head off to the hardware store buy two screws come home fix the bracket and then come to work, hey it's lunch time! How's everyone else Friday going!!



Being able to laugh about a morning like you had is how we stay sane.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> Being able to laugh about a morning like you had is how we stay sane.


This is true. To be honest however, I look at that whole situation with Laxmom and it's a heck of a lot easier to laugh at my morning. bloodied knuckles, broken cell phone, $100 for a new battery I got off light. All in all, I'm pretty lucky and blessed for all I have. My skin will grow back I'll get a new phone, my wife will get better and what's a hundred buck's really not all the much. It was annoying though!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I finally make it on the boards today and everybody leaves!!!
This is so not my day!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> This is true. To be honest however, I look at that whole situation with Laxmom and it's a heck of a lot easier to laugh at my morning. bloodied knuckles, broken cell phone, $100 for a new battery I got off light. All in all, I'm pretty lucky and blessed for all I have. My skin will grow back I'll get a new phone, my wife will get better and what's a hundred buck's really not all the much. It was annoying though!



Try taking your battery out of your phone and put everything in the sun.  I've had this happen to a phone and a brand new sony digital 10 mega pix. camera my DH got me for x-mas. My DD (15 mo) at the time took it for a swim in the tub.  After one week of sunning the parts...it works perfectly.  Everyday more parts started working. To where now you would never know it liked water so much 

Just so you know if you try to take your phone back to the store to replace it for free...they won't. They have a tiny piece of litmus (sp?) paper in the battery compartment that changes colors if it has been in H20.  I dropped my razor in a glass of ice tea in the car a while back! I didn't try to take it back, I just heard that from someone else.

Hope your day gets better....

Nothing new to report....25 days of estoppeland and nothing!!

Working on all the party details (clean house, make a cake, clean house, make dinner, clean house ) for my DD who will be 4 on Sunday....Princess Strawberry Shortcake....my poor DS will be the only boy.
Our menu so far is looking good.. Strawberry jello jigglers, fresh strawberrys with marshmellow cream dipping sauce, stawberry (homemade) cake in the shape of a Stawberry Shortcake Princess. Trouble coming up with the main dinner course (stawberry chicken does not sound hot ) any idea would be helpful!!

You have been in my prayers LM...

Have a great day everyone...


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> I finally make it on the boards today and everybody leaves!!!
> This is so not my day!



That happens to me all the time...I think it is the time change...Everyone is in bed by the time I get on.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Very awesome!!!! I want your vacation time. I don't get enough time for all of the vacations I would love to take.
> 
> Let me know on Vero Beach - I looked at that one too. I want to do one of the beaches as our 2nd trip.



Thanks.  We have been to Vero Beach before in the winter and it was chilly.  It is a completely different type of vacation there.  You just have to stay in either a full ocean view studio or beach cottage to get a view of the ocean.  I don't think that any of the 1-2 bedroom villas have ocean views which is really important to us.  I'm just excited to try out some of the different resorts I have never stayed at before.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Try taking your battery out of your phone and put everything in the sun.  I've had this happen to a phone and a brand new sony digital 10 mega pix. camera my DH got me for x-mas. My DD (15 mo) at the time took it for a swim in the tub.  After one week of sunning the parts...it works perfectly.  Everyday more parts started working. To where now you would never know it liked water so much



Thanks, I will try that, I hope it works, I can't call a lot of people with my 6's.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Nothing new to report....25 days of estoppeland and nothing!!



Really?! 25 days, I think you can break the record! I don't know what the record is but I'm rooting for you! You can be "Princess Amy Lyn of Estoppel"!!! Sounds very regal


----------



## tammymacb

Ed, I'm sorry.  I tend to have lots of days like that.

Once we had a resident at the hospital drop his pager in the toilet.  Residents are pooooooor.  I felt bad for him so I "tongue and cheek" began the "Pennies for a Pager" campaign.  We collected change in a big jug ( with a goofy looking picture of said resident on the front ).  A few attendings actually threw bills in.  Someone stole the jug...A big, giant, plastic, Costco sized pretzel jug and walked away with it.   

I've not had too bad of a day, btw.  EXCEPT, I just got my MC bill for my 150 DVC points.  Now remember, the reason I put them on a credit card was for the 3.9% financing for the life of the loan. Apparently we do math differently.  ACK.


----------



## Verandah Man

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Nothing new to report....25 days of estoppeland and nothing!!




WOW!!! We are only on Day #16 in estoppeland and it seems like it has been a month, or more, already.........


----------



## tammymacb

BTW, Aunt Edna is around spreading the love.

I think she owns BWV.  I hope I never run into her.  I'd have to kick her in the shins..


----------



## HolidayRoad

I formed a picture what you all look like by your personalities and Avatars I think it's only human nature. Or maybe I do this just because I'm weird. Some of you have posted pix of yourself and to be honest nobody looks remotely like the way I think you should. Not in a good or bad way but everybody that I have seen pix of on here have the wrong hair color an height everything. I'll give you an example; if Princess Amy Lyn doesn't look like Cinderella I'd be shocked, her avatar has me believing that that is what she looks like. Grandbuddy, sorry but that is not what I thought you would look like. I was picturing Buddy Epsen on Barnaby Jones. Just curious, been a long day.


----------



## tammymacb

I bet I kind of look like you'd imagine.

Except I bet I'm taller.  ( I'm 5'11 and so is Kris ).  I have boy short hair and don't own a pair of pantyhose or dress shoes.


----------



## disneymotherof3

HolidayRoad said:


> I formed a picture what you all look like by your personalities and Avatars I think it's only human nature. Or maybe I do this just because I'm weird. Some of you have posted pix of yourself and to be honest nobody looks remotely like the way I think you should. Not in a good or bad way but everybody that I have seen pix of on here have the wrong hair color an height everything. I'll give you an example; if Princess Amy Lyn doesn't look like Cinderella I'd be shocked, her avatar has me believing that that is what she looks like. Grandbuddy, sorry but that is not what I thought you would look like. I was picturing Buddy Epsen on Barnaby Jones. Just curious, been a long day.



I have a picture of me and my family in my signature so there's no question there!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> Really?! 25 days, I think you can break the record! I don't know what the record is but I'm rooting for you! You can be "Princess Amy Lyn of Estoppel"!!! Sounds very regal


I bet I have the record...



Verandah Man said:


> WOW!!! We are only on Day #16 in estoppeland and it seems like it has been a month, or more, already.........


It feels like a year...


tammymacb said:


> BTW, Aunt Edna is around spreading the love.
> 
> I think she owns BWV.  I hope I never run into her.  I'd have to kick her in the shins..


 Is she the same one LM talks about?? 
LM's is BCV, and I think she in unemployed



HolidayRoad said:


> I formed a picture what you all look like by your personalities and Avatars I think it's only human nature. Or maybe I do this just because I'm weird. Some of you have posted pix of yourself and to be honest nobody looks remotely like the way I think you should. Not in a good or bad way but everybody that I have seen pix of on here have the wrong hair color an height everything. I'll give you an example; if Princess Amy Lyn doesn't look like Cinderella I'd be shocked, her avatar has me believing that that is what she looks like. Grandbuddy, sorry but that is not what I thought you would look like. I was picturing Buddy Epsen on Barnaby Jones. Just curious, been a long day.


Tammys for some reason I think Biker Chick (not from what she has said ...her avatar reminds me of a tattoo)



tammymacb said:


> I bet I kind of look like you'd imagine
> 
> Except I bet I'm taller.  ( I'm 5'11 and so is Kris ).  I have boy short hair and don't own a pair of pantyhose or dress shoes.


Not at all what I had imagined


----------



## tammymacb

I have a tatoo also.


----------



## tammymacb

I'm in the blue shirt.  Having a couple drinks with dive buddies in Grand Cayman.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

tammymacb said:


> I have a tatoo also.



Oops, I actually thought that Avatar WAS her tatoo - shows you how closely I examine things!

Holidayroad - does that mean we should be picturing Chevy Chase or Randy Quaid for you?  (Or perhaps I'm off - should we be thinking more of Christie Brinkley?   )


----------



## Laxmom

Ok. HR, would you like some of my pills that I take when I go on a rant?  Where are those pills?  I hope your wife is feeling better.  Hope your day gets better.  It is friday afterall!!!

I pictured Grandbuddy that way too and then I saw the pictures he posted and was like, yea, that fits.

Tammy, that doesn't look like you......the you in my mind!  I had the short hair but it was lighter.

Thanks for the prayers guys.  Today was weird.  I couldn't think straight.  I couldn't formulate ideas and I kept doing really stupid stuff.  Example - I forgot my cell.  I asked DH to bring it to me over lunch - great excuse for him to buy me lunch - well, he forgot.  So he gave me his.  30 minutes later, I pick up my phone in my office to call him.......on his cell! My pocket rings and scares the bejeebies out of me.  Laxlad is sleeping.....a lot.  If he is home, he is sleeping.  Not concerned yet, but I am watching closely.

Hilton Head is a blast for kids.  The DVC has terrific activities for kids from what I have read.  There are a few trip reports out there that I have read.  It is a terrific family destination.


----------



## HolidayRoad

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Holidayroad - does that mean we should be picturing Chevy Chase or Randy Quaid for you?  (Or perhaps I'm off - should we be thinking more of Christie Brinkley?   )



Here is Holidayroad and the fam guess where we are!







I did it again I have to try and make this bigger. Unreal.


----------



## tammymacb

Dang, Ed.  My eyes haven't been good enough to see a picture that size in years..


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> I'm in the blue shirt.  Having a couple drinks with dive buddies in Grand Cayman.


I agree with Susan, that looks nothing like you.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Dang, Ed.  My eyes haven't been good enough to see a picture that size in years..


I know, I know I will get this right someday!!!!


----------



## tammymacb

I was blonde until I was about...ummm..12.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I formed a picture what you all look like by your personalities and Avatars I think it's only human nature. Or maybe I do this just because I'm weird. Some of you have posted pix of yourself and to be honest nobody looks remotely like the way I think you should. Not in a good or bad way but everybody that I have seen pix of on here have the wrong hair color an height everything. I'll give you an example; if Princess Amy Lyn doesn't look like Cinderella I'd be shocked, her avatar has me believing that that is what she looks like. Grandbuddy, sorry but that is not what I thought you would look like. I was picturing Buddy Epsen on Barnaby Jones. Just curious, been a long day.



I shall aspire to look like a shorter, thicker version of Buddy Ebsen on Barnaby Jones (thank the Lord you didn't picture me on the Beverly Hillbillys) in about another 15 years.  

Susan - I hope he doesn't think you look like a Sheltie!



HolidayRoad said:


> Here is Holidayroad and the fam guess where we are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it again I have to try and make this bigger. Unreal.



Yes...I still have NO idea what you look like. Tammy - you're pretty close to what I had imagined.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Here I am at some Law Enforcement Thing they make us go to. See if you can figure out which one I am. I just realized I don't have a lot of digital pictures of myself, it took me a while to find these two. Oh well the best I can do.


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> Here I am at some Law Enforcement Thing they make us go to. See if you can figure out which one I am. I just realized I don't have a lot of digital pictures of myself, it took me a while to find these two. Oh well the best I can do.




I'd say 2nd from the right?


----------



## tammymacb

Well, in the fuzzy picture I can make out dark hair...so my guess is 

ding ding ding ding...Guy #3!

Final answer.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> I'd say 2nd from the right?





tammymacb said:


> Well, in the fuzzy picture I can make out dark hair...so my guess is
> 
> ding ding ding ding...Guy #3!
> 
> Final answer.





Yup. Tan shirt dark Suit. I guess this really blows that entire Brad Pitt thing out of the water. Oh well.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Verandah Man said:


> I'd say 2nd from the right?



I'd say third from the left. I spent 31 years going to "some law enforcement thing they make us go to." But I actually enjoyed some of them.


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> Yup. Tan shirt dark Suit. I guess this really blows that entire Brad Pitt thing out of the water. Oh well.





That's OK, I'm more like *Willy*, from *"Free Willy"* fame.........


----------



## tammymacb

So whatdidIwin??

 

Oh, I almost forgot.  I won the grand prize...a real test of patience as I again wait for estoppel on BWV #2...


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Yup. Tan shirt dark Suit. I guess this really blows that entire Brad Pitt thing out of the water. Oh well.



No one really bought the Brad Pitt thing, anyway


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Ok. HR, would you like some of my pills that I take when I go on a rant?  Where are those pills?  I hope your wife is feeling better.  Hope your day gets better.  It is friday afterall!!!





I shouldn't take pills with all the beer I'm going to drink tonight but thank you! As for my wife she seems a lot better this afternoon thank you, just a bug. 

Since we are on the subject, that I brought up, through my amazing powers I will now describe you as I see you on this forum. Ready Laxmom your 5'1 or 5'2, short blond hair and have big blue eyes you tend to freckle a little in the summer. How'd I do? Nailed it right!


----------



## tammymacb

Wanna see funny..?

I went to our picture disc to find a recent picture...browsed through and "Lookie here!  "  I have NO idea who the girls in this picture are, but apparently DH decided we need a visual memory of them..








I was gonna say one of them was me... 
But for all I know, it's somebody on this thread..


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Wanna see funny..?
> 
> I went to our picture disc to find a recent picture...browsed through and "Lookie here!  "  I have NO idea who the girls in this picture are, but apparently DH decided we need a visual memory of them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say one of them was me...
> But for all I know, it's somebody on this thread..


Your husband is a great, great man.


----------



## tammymacb




----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> No one really bought the Brad Pitt thing, anyway


Really? Not even a little huh.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> So whatdidIwin??
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot.  I won the grand prize...a real test of patience as I again wait for estoppel on BWV #2...


Well to me it looks like you won this wonderful picture of a, aahhh this Sea-Doo watercraft steering thingy. Congratulations!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Thanks you all...I really needed a good laugh today!!!
Ok I know how to download  a pic for the avatar...how do you get it on the message??


----------



## tammymacb

Amy, I use imageshack.net.  

It's pretty easy.  First pick the picture you want to use...double click on it ( imageshack should walk you through ) then host it.  Then just copy and paste the link.


----------



## tammymacb

OK, off to On the Boarder with my daughter for quesidillas.

Be back in a little bit.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I too am off for a while. Fifth grade lip-syncing concert tonight and I am the father of one of the Blues Brothers. So I wish you all a happy Friday Night and I'll check in later.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

This is me.........


----------



## Grandbuddy

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> This is me.........



Actually - a beautiful family!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

tammymacb said:


> I have a tatoo also.



Me too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> This is me.........



Ah - more than one princess and a couple of princes too - great family!

Maybe you'll get your email about estoppel being over later tonight.  That's what happened with us last week on about day 24 or 25 - however you count.  Guess it was 24.  Seems like lots of things happen on Fridays!


----------



## Laxmom

Grandbuddy said:


> No one really bought the Brad Pitt thing, anyway



I did!! What??!!  Your'e not he??  He's not you!??  



HolidayRoad said:


> I shouldn't take pills with all the beer I'm going to drink tonight but thank you! As for my wife she seems a lot better this afternoon thank you, just a bug.
> 
> Since we are on the subject, that I brought up, through my amazing powers I will now describe you as I see you on this forum. Ready Laxmom your 5'1 or 5'2, short blond hair and have big blue eyes you tend to freckle a little in the summer. How'd I do? Nailed it right!



Wow, you are pretty close!  5'5 and strawberry blonde hair, big blue eyes and, yep, a few freckles.



HolidayRoad said:


> Really? Not even a little huh.



Oh, hook line and sinker, HR!!!  Really.  Hook line and sinker!


----------



## gingermouse17

Hi all,

Well I finally closed today on my HHI contract    .  Now I have to wait 7 to 10 days to be put into Disney's system.
Hope all is well.


----------



## HolidayRoad

gingermouse17 said:


> Hi all,
> Well I finally closed today on my HHI contract    .  Now I have to wait 7 to 10 days to be put into Disney's system.
> Hope all is well.



Congratulations! That's great and Welcome Home! I just love saying that.




Laxmom said:


> I did!! What??!!  You're not he??  He's not
> you!??
> 
> Wow, you are pretty close!  5'5 and strawberry blond hair, big blue eyes and, yep, a few freckles.
> 
> Oh, hook line and sinker, HR!!!  Really.  Hook line and sinker!



Really? Wow that's actually pretty cool that I got that. Of course that was the same description I would have given to Tammy too. 

Believe no one was more shocked than I when I found out I wasn't Brad Pitt.




Princess Amy Lyn said:


> This is me.........



Beautiful family, you too actually are the way I pictured, I'm at like 33% here.


----------



## icouldlivethere

tammymacb said:


> Wanna see funny..?
> 
> I went to our picture disc to find a recent picture...browsed through and "Lookie here!  "  I have NO idea who the girls in this picture are, but apparently DH decided we need a visual memory of them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say one of them was me...
> But for all I know, it's somebody on this thread..



OMG Tammy!!   Where did you find that picture of me??


----------



## icouldlivethere

What a great looking group of people on this thread!  I'm really enjoying the picture show!  I'll have to look around tomorrow to see if I can find a picture of me and my family.  I don't think we have too many pictures of the whole family though.  Either me or my DH takes the pictures so there is always one person missing.


----------



## bookwormde

Progress update

I received the paperwork for settlement Thursday afternoon (was at a class all day) and was too late to get to the bank.

Got bank check and signed papers and mailed them this morning (just sent them regular certified because of the weekend).

Carrie emailed me that the sellers also mailed their paperwork today

So I guess I am officially waiting for closing.

We are expecting to settle on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Timeline so far

Offer submitted 4/10
Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
To DVC for ROFR 4/11
Passed ROFR 4/21
Closing statements mailed out 4/28
Closing statements received 5/1
Papers and check mailed 5/2


bookwormde


----------



## icouldlivethere

Congratulations bookwormde!! That was a really fast timeline.  Which resale company did you use?


----------



## HolidayRoad

bookwormde said:


> Progress update
> 
> I received the paperwork for settlement Thursday afternoon (was at a class all day) and was too late to get to the bank.
> 
> Got bank check and signed papers and mailed them this morning (just sent them regular certified because of the weekend).
> 
> Carrie emailed me that the sellers also mailed their paperwork today
> 
> So I guess I am officially waiting for closing.
> 
> We are expecting to settle on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> Timeline so far
> 
> Offer submitted 4/10
> Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
> To DVC for ROFR 4/11
> Passed ROFR 4/21
> Closing statements mailed out 4/28
> Closing statements received 5/1
> Papers and check mailed 5/2
> 
> 
> bookwormde


Congratulations! That did go pretty smooth for you, I'm glad. Congratulations again, and It sounds like you'll be in DVC in no time.


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> OMG Tammy!!   Where did you find that picture of me??


See, now that's exactly how I pictured you too!! I am so good at this.


----------



## tammymacb




----------



## bookwormde

I used Carrie at A Timeshare Broker atimeshare.com she has been great.

Yes I am very happy with the progress since I am trying to book 8/10-8/15

It is not over yet so I am trying not to jinx myself.


bookwormde


----------



## HolidayRoad

Well, got to see the lip-syncing 5th grade extravaganza!! tonight. My son is kind of a shy stiff kid and the fact that he volunteered for this I thought it was pretty cool, he did a great job. The kid who played the Belushi roll was really, really good and my son shared the Aykroyd roll with his friend. His friend was also a really, really good Aykroyd, he's a really nice kid too. His mom and my wife did a great job putting their skit together.

    I also found out some of my son's friends moms and dads out there are lurkers on this site. Pretty cool, I wish they would join in a little though.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

You guys have all been SO wonderful and SO supportive, I just had to post. I mailed part of my payment with my paperwork Wednesday, and I can see on-line where the remaining $4,000 has hit my AmEx,. So, it's just a matter of a few days before our VB contract closes!!!  

We submitted contract mid-March, passed ROFR two weeks later on 3/27 and should close in a week or so.

Wishing everyone waiting to pass ROFR and to close lots of pixie dust!!!


----------



## tammymacb

My GF, Kathy, lurked on this thread and proceeded to rag me about being so friendly and chatty online.

( I tend to be anti social butterfly )..I wish she'd come and say hi.


----------



## tammymacb

Buckeye Fan said:


> You guys have all been SO wonderful and SO supportive, I just had to post. I mailed part of my payment with my paperwork Wednesday, and I can see on-line where the remaining $4,000 has hit my AmEx,. So, it's just a matter of a few days before our VB contract closes!!!
> 
> We submitted contract mid-March, passed ROFR two weeks later on 3/27 and should close in a week or so.
> 
> Wishing everyone waiting to pass ROFR and to close lots of pixie dust!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Disney Hokie Gal

My paperwork was sent to Disney yesterday, so we're just starting the ROFR. Hopefully it will be accepted!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

tammymacb said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, Tammy!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney Hokie Gal said:


> My paperwork was sent to Disney yesterday, so we're just starting the ROFR. Hopefully it will be accepted!




Good luck on ROFR!  Where are you buying and how many points if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

I'm starting to think our stuff got lost..............


----------



## HolidayRoad

Buckeye Fan said:


> You guys have all been SO wonderful and SO supportive, I just had to post. I mailed part of my payment with my paperwork Wednesday, and I can see on-line where the remaining $4,000 has hit my AmEx,. So, it's just a matter of a few days before our VB contract closes!!!
> 
> We submitted contract mid-March, passed ROFR two weeks later on 3/27 and should close in a week or so.
> 
> Wishing everyone waiting to pass ROFR and to close lots of pixie dust!!!




Congratulations Buckeye Fan!!! That's great and remember if your ever going to New England I really want one of those Buckeye necklaces, I'm willing to pay top dollar!!!



Disney Hokie Gal said:


> My paperwork was sent to Disney yesterday, so we're just starting the ROFR. Hopefully it will be accepted!




Welcome Disney Hokie Gal!! I will add you to the list right away.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Hope we can make your ROFR experience a little less stressful!

*Updated list 5/2/08: *

Disney Hokie Gal

Joyzilli 

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Sometimes on a weekend night I will partake and I hate to drink alone, well I'm not really alone but my wife doesn't drink much and my are kids don't like beer, I'm kidding, it's a joke I know it wasn't real PC but it was a joke. Anyway, where's bob? By the way the new souvenir glasses at the Rose and Crown are cute but I missed the half yards. Where is Bob!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Buckeye Fan said:


> You guys have all been SO wonderful and SO supportive, I just had to post. I mailed part of my payment with my paperwork Wednesday, and I can see on-line where the remaining $4,000 has hit my AmEx,.



I couldn't use AMEX for my deposit OR my balance. Who did you buy through?


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Are any of you Detriot Lions fans??


----------



## disneymotherof3

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Are any of you Detriot Lions fans??



No, but one of my good friends from high school that I graduated with used to play for them.  I'm a Redskin fan!!!!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Are any of you Detriot Lions fans??



Sorry, moved to Detroit Metro 9 years ago, by my heart is still with the Pack!!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Grandbuddy said:


> I couldn't use AMEX for my deposit OR my balance. Who did you buy through?


GMAC. They only required $100 down (and the rest at closing), which I paid for by cc, and they accepted cc for up to $4K of the total cost per contract. 

You could actually pay the entire contract by cc if you wanted to, but only up to $4K is fee free. Beyone $4K, they pass their merchant fees on to the customer, as that eats from their profit. Aside from the fact that they had the contract I wanted, that's why I went through them 3 times!!!! Low downpayment requirement and extra spending money at Costco (similar to Sam's Club)!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

I think I'm up to date...apologies to Grandbuddy. Miss a day and all hell breaks loose. Congrats to Buckeye Fan (go Pitt), bookwormde (any good ideas for getting my DS11 to read more), Grandbuddy (my bad, sorry), and gingermouse17 (I can't think of anything witty for your name). And a big thanks to Ed for missing me tonite...now he's not here!


Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail *Updated 5/2*


*Buckeye Fan*  

*bookwormde*  

*Grandbuddy*    

pb4ugo

KAT4DISNEY

kmhollis28

Rambler5678


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". 

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

monami7

fourkidsphoto

GoofyDad13

colonialtinker

*gingermouse17*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Are any of you Detriot Lions fans??


Not that's not something you hear everyday!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> And a big thanks to Ed for missing me tonite...now he's not here!



Oh, NOW you show up. Well, grandbuddy bailed me out.   One more for the road. I'm home of course and one more for the road is actually a bad idea if your driving, but you get the idea and I love Lido Shuffle!


Good night all!


----------



## minniekissedme

my virtual  was offset by the actual  that took place with pizza and a little vino atmy loyal neighbor's home! Sorry I let you down!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Buckeye Fan said:


> GMAC. They only required $100 down (and the rest at closing), which I paid for by cc, and they accepted cc for up to $4K of the total cost per contract.
> 
> You could actually pay the entire contract by cc if you wanted to, but only up to $4K is fee free. Beyone $4K, they pass their merchant fees on to the customer, as that eats from their profit. Aside from the fact that they had the contract I wanted, that's why I went through them 3 times!!!! Low downpayment requirement and extra spending money at Costco (similar to Sam's Club)!!!



Based on the above info, I've just e-mailed an offer on a 2nd contract, this time through GMAC. My offer is lower than asking, so I don't know if it will be accepted. We'll see. If it's accepted, I'll be joining the "waiting for ROFR" group again, pretty quickly.


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> (any good ideas for getting my DS11 to read more)
> 
> Get him started on the "Harry Potter" books. They are hard to put down.
> 
> Now, where did Mini/Bob get off to, again - his little circle has gone all dark!
> 
> Wow, look at the time! Mine's about to go dark, too. 'Night all.


----------



## bookwormde

minniekissedme said:


> bookwormde (any good ideas for getting my DS11 to read more), :



I am a technical reader. Anything with new facts and information so most people would not find my library interesting.

bookwormde


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> Originally Posted by minniekissedme
> bookwormde (any good ideas for getting my DS11 to read more),


My son is also 11 and his favorite books lately are:
Artemis Fowl Series
Golden Compass, Subtle Knife, Amber Spyglass
Kindom Keepers
He also likes the Harry Potter and Lemony Snicket series.


----------



## Laxmom

Disney Hokie Gal said:


> My paperwork was sent to Disney yesterday, so we're just starting the ROFR. Hopefully it will be accepted!



Welcome to ROFRland!!  Anxious to hear about your contract.  We love living vicariously thru others so please share the details.



Buckeye Fan said:


> You guys have all been SO wonderful and SO supportive, I just had to post. I mailed part of my payment with my paperwork Wednesday, and I can see on-line where the remaining $4,000 has hit my AmEx,. So, it's just a matter of a few days before our VB contract closes!!!
> 
> We submitted contract mid-March, passed ROFR two weeks later on 3/27 and should close in a week or so.
> 
> Wishing everyone waiting to pass ROFR and to close lots of pixie dust!!!



Thanks Buckeye and congrats!!!  I did not know we could pay with a CC with GMAC!  I sure would love the reward points!  Our entire contract wasn't $4000 so it should be fine.  I will contract Carolyn this week and see if we can do this.  Cool!



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> I'm starting to think our stuff got lost..............



Call them Monday!  You know, just a checkin' in kinda call. 



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Are any of you Detriot Lions fans??



Not really a Lions fan but I really like John Kitna.



Grandbuddy said:


> Based on the above info, I've just e-mailed an offer on a 2nd contract, this time through GMAC. My offer is lower than asking, so I don't know if it will be accepted. We'll see. If it's accepted, I'll be joining the "waiting for ROFR" group again, pretty quickly.



Wow!  You just cleared the final hurdle and you are starting all over!  Way to go!!  Congrats.  We have had no problems with GMAC whatsoever inspite of what some on the boards have said.  Good luck and keep us posted.  Oh, btw, I believe they work weekends so you might hear something yet this weekend.



			
				Now said:
			
		

> Oh, I like that!  MiniBob.  It sure is shorter to type!
> 
> 
> Good morning all.  Yucky day here.  I have a sinus headache - but could be stress.  Cory's visitation is later today with a memorial service afterwards.  I am dreading this so much.  I want desperately to get it over so we can try to heal and this is the beginning of that process.  But last night, the team practiced - not hard like normal- but they scrimmaged and had fun.  There were smiles and laughter.  It was terrific.  Laxlad was more himself last night after practice than he was before.  This is going to be a hard day for him.
> 
> Hi, lurker Kathy, Tammy's friend!  Come and join us.  We won't bite!  I promise!  No Aunt Edna's here!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Welcome to ROFRland!!  Anxious to hear about your contract.  We love living vicariously thru others so please share the details.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buckeye and congrats!!!  I did not know we could pay with a CC with GMAC!  I sure would love the reward points!  Our entire contract wasn't $4000 so it should be fine.  I will contract Carolyn this week and see if we can do this.  Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Call them Monday!  You know, just a checkin' in kinda call.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a Lions fan but I really like John Kitna.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  You just cleared the final hurdle and you are starting all over!  Way to go!!  Congrats.  We have had no problems with GMAC whatsoever inspite of what some on the boards have said.  Good luck and keep us posted.  Oh, btw, I believe they work weekends so you might hear something yet this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like that!  MiniBob.  It sure is shorter to type!
> 
> 
> Good morning all.  Yucky day here.  I have a sinus headache - but could be stress.  Cory's visitation is later today with a memorial service afterwards.  I am dreading this so much.  I want desperately to get it over so we can try to heal and this is the beginning of that process.  But last night, the team practiced - not hard like normal- but they scrimmaged and had fun.  There were smiles and laughter.  It was terrific.  Laxlad was more himself last night after practice than he was before.  This is going to be a hard day for him.
> 
> Hi, lurker Kathy, Tammy's friend!  Come and join us.  We won't bite!  I promise!  No Aunt Edna's here!!



You are, like, the queen of multi-quote!


----------



## Laxmom

It's the only way I can remember who to respond to! 

So, is it too early to spill the point and location details of your newly offered contract?


----------



## monami7

So due to the Annual passes and the new contract we have decided that for our Anniversary in Oct. we will be taking an adult only trip to WDW!!!!

I booked our restaurants last night!

Artist Point never been would love oppinions!
Kona
Tokyo Dining
Cali Grill (where we ate the first day we were married)
and Fultons our new favorite.

I also just booked massages and pedicures at SSR!
DH loves these too ever since we had them on out HM.

The best part we can ride things together and have QUIET meals with no screaming kids to feed!!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> It's the only way I can remember who to respond to!
> 
> So, is it too early to spill the point and location details of your newly offered contract?




Trying not to think about it - e.g. trying not to make plans with points that haven't even hit the horizon, yet.


----------



## Laxmom

I'm still trying to decide if I want to add on; HHI or some other DVC.  I wonder if we would like Vero since we love our beach vacations.  It would be a long drive vs. HHI.  Someone once suggested that they own small contracts at several resorts and bank/borrow to go every other year or every third year to stay at a different resort.  I would get the same UY so they could all be used together at the 7month mark.

What do you all think?


----------



## Laxmom

Sounds like a great trip, Monami.  We did a Disney cruise last year, just DH and I.  We had a great time.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I want to add on; HHI or some other DVC.  I wonder if we would like Vero since we love our beach vacations.  It would be a long drive vs. HHI.  Someone once suggested that they own small contracts at several resorts and bank/borrow to go every other year or every third year to stay at a different resort.  I would get the same UY so they could all be used together at the 7month mark.
> 
> What do you all think?



I am not looking for anything other than SSR, December UY to match the first contract. Since my contracts will service 3 families - DW and myself, and 2 DSs and their families, it will be much easier to have all the points in one place, and all the booking deadlines the same. As the contracts will be going to the boys in our estate(s) - once both of us are gone, in any case - I think it would be better if they both own the same property. One contract may end up being a bit larger than the other, but one boy's family is a bit larger.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

monami7 said:


> Artist Point never been would love oppinions!
> Kona
> Tokyo Dining
> Cali Grill (where we ate the first day we were married)
> and Fultons our new favorite.




We ate at Artist Point a couple of years ago and had a really great dinner!     Here's a pic of my main dish.  This caused a few comments over on the WL pic thread so I'll see if anybody here thinks there's something interesting about it?    I didn't - mostly because I just remembered that it all tasted VERY good.  







Of course Cali Grill is also a super favorite!!!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We ate at Artist Point a couple of years ago and had a really great dinner!     Here's a pic of my main dish.  This caused a few comments over on the WL pic thread so I'll see if anybody here thinks there's something interesting about it?    I didn't - mostly because I just remembered that it all tasted VERY good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Cali Grill is also a super favorite!!!!!





I can't identify some of that that over on the right. What is it?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Is dvcnewgirl gone yet? I think she left yesterday but I'm not sure. Tammy has to be close to heading out, too. Are you still here Tammy?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HolidayRoad said:


> I can't identify some of that that over on the right. What is it?



THAT is what was causing the comments.....mostly it was reactions of "what is that grey gooey stuff?!?!"   

And of course.....I can't exactly remember.    The veggie under the salmon was grilled fennel - had never had it before and it was good!  DH and I both agree that the grey item was some special mushroom but we're not quite agreed on what type.


----------



## monami7

I have no clue but I think I may order it!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Just (oof) (grunt) lifting the thread further up the board, so it won't be hard for my buddies to find!


----------



## tammymacb

HolidayRoad said:


> Is dvcnewgirl gone yet? I think she left yesterday but I'm not sure. Tammy has to be close to heading out, too. Are you still here Tammy?



Kris left this morning.  She's at the Hyatt Airport today, and she said she posted what a wonderful relaxing day she's having.  She checks into AKV in the morning.

I'm here, at work 12 hour shifts today and tomorrow and then off to Orlando at 4 am.  We can't wait!


----------



## fourkidsphoto

tammymacb said:


> Kris left this morning.  She's at the Hyatt Airport today, and she said she posted what a wonderful relaxing day she's having.  She checks into AKV in the morning.
> 
> I'm here, at work 12 hour shifts today and tomorrow and then off to Orlando at 4 am.  We can't wait!




We were wanting to stay somewhere off Disney  property on Saturday when we go in January because Saturday uses up sooooo many points.  Seems like a great idea to stay right at the hotel airport in Orlando.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

tammymacb said:


> Kris left this morning.  She's at the Hyatt Airport today, and she said she posted what a wonderful relaxing day she's having.  She checks into AKV in the morning.
> 
> I'm here, at work 12 hour shifts today and tomorrow and then off to Orlando at 4 am.  We can't wait!



 I had posted or thought I had..  what a great day I have had.. then I checked back and it never posted. It was so nice flying in and not having to rush around. We got checked in went and got our bag, swam and hung out by the pool, went out to a nice dinner and now we are in the room relaxing. So we can wake up and head to AKV. fourkids I would do this again in a heartbeat, It was a GREAT start to our vacation.  I have the rental car ready for pick up in the AM and off we will go. I got this place for a steal off of hotwire so it was a great way to save points and $$.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Laxmom

fourkidsphoto said:


> We were wanting to stay somewhere off Disney  property on Saturday when we go in January because Saturday uses up sooooo many points.  Seems like a great idea to stay right at the hotel airport in Orlando.




We stayed at the Sheraton Suites at MCO on our last precruise stay.  We got it thru Priceline for around $50 a nite.  If you check biddingfortravel.com you can get an idea of what the airport hotels will go for.  Just select 3star or higher - they are all really decent hotels.


----------



## minniekissedme

Hi Lax...minime here!

111 days, 2 hours, 5 minutes to go...


----------



## Laxmom

Hey Minnie/Bob.  We just got back from Cory's funeral.  It was actually very nice - lots of stories and laughter.  Then we all went to grab a bite to eat.  It was great for the kids to be together and relax.

Starting with a cold or something.  I can't decided if it is allergies or not; sore throat, stuffy nose and headache.  It is the exact same thing that I got when DH's Dad died.  I think I am going to hit it shortly.

Tammy, I hope you have a great trip if I don't get to connect with you tomorrow!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Good to hear Susan...sounds like everyone is getting back on track. Hope you feel better, too. Don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> I had posted or thought I had..  what a great day I have had.. then I checked back and it never posted. It was so nice flying in and not having to rush around. We got checked in went and got our bag, swam and hung out by the pool, went out to a nice dinner and now we are in the room relaxing. So we can wake up and head to AKV. fourkids I would do this again in a heartbeat, It was a GREAT start to our vacation.  I have the rental car ready for pick up in the AM and off we will go. I got this place for a steal off of hotwire so it was a great way to save points and $$.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Have a great time, hope you can post some pix of AKV whe you get back. Have fun!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> Kris left this morning.  She's at the Hyatt Airport today, and she said she posted what a wonderful relaxing day she's having.  She checks into AKV in the morning.
> 
> I'm here, at work 12 hour shifts today and tomorrow and then off to Orlando at 4 am.  We can't wait!


If I don't get a chance have a great time, I hope you post some pix when you get back! I should have my trip report done by the time you get back, maybe. I'll be waiting on yours!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Hey Minnie/Bob.  We just got back from Cory's funeral.  It was actually very nice - lots of stories and laughter.  Then we all went to grab a bite to eat.  It was great for the kids to be together and relax.
> 
> Starting with a cold or something.  I can't decided if it is allergies or not; sore throat, stuffy nose and headache.  It is the exact same thing that I got when DH's Dad died.  I think I am going to hit it shortly.
> 
> Tammy, I hope you have a great trip if I don't get to connect with you tomorrow!!


Take care of yourself Susan, in situations like this people tend to worry about everyone else but themselves and then you end up sick. Remember your no good to anyone else if your ill, try some Echinacea I know a lot of people that take it during stressful times, even during trips to Disney  , helps your immune system because stressful times like this tend to cause your immune system to crash . Just so you know your still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> Take care of yourself Susan, in situations like this people tend to worry about everyone else but themselves and then you end up sick. Remember your no good to anyone else if your ill, try some Echinacea I know a lot of people that take it during stressful times, even during trips to Disney  , helps your immune system because stressful times like this tend to cause your immune system to crash . Just so you know your still in our thoughts and prayers.



Agree with HR, be sure to take care of yourself.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> Now that's not something you hear everyday!


 Fan by association....my cousin is the kicker.



tammymacb said:


> Kris left this morning.  She's at the Hyatt Airport today, and she said she posted what a wonderful relaxing day she's having.  She checks into AKV in the morning.
> 
> I'm here, at work 12 hour shifts today and tomorrow and then off to Orlando at 4 am.  We can't wait!



Have a great time!!  I'm sure I saw this somewhere I just can't remember..where do you work in the Hospital???



dvcnewgirl said:


> I had posted or thought I had..  what a great day I have had.. then I checked back and it never posted. It was so nice flying in and not having to rush around. We got checked in went and got our bag, swam and hung out by the pool, went out to a nice dinner and now we are in the room relaxing. So we can wake up and head to AKV. fourkids I would do this again in a heartbeat, It was a GREAT start to our vacation.  I have the rental car ready for pick up in the AM and off we will go. I got this place for a steal off of hotwire so it was a great way to save points and $$.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Have a Blast!!

I'll check in tomorrow some time after my DD;s party........................


----------



## tammymacb

Amy- Yes, I'm a nurse.

I was a labor and delivery nurse for 15 years and just moved to the ER.  It's been quite....interesting!  

One more day and off to BWV.  I hope to get on tonite but I promise lots of pictures when I get back!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> Have a great time, hope you can post some pix of AKV whe you get back. Have fun!



Thanks! I just realized I did not bring my camera when I read this.


----------



## minniekissedme

dvcnewgirl said:


> Thanks! I just realized I did not bring my camera when I read this.



"Tammy...buy me a camera and bring it with you!" "Pretty please, with extra sugar on top!"


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Ok, DW wife and I are now actually embracing some hope that Disney will exercise ROFR and void our contract.  Why?  We can't stand the delays, and we've done the math.  By the time all costs are considered, and we add in the additional $1,500 we will spend in housing and car rental if we don't get our DVC reservation for our fall trip, we could get a 160 pt. contract direct through Disney (making our fall reservation a contingency for the deal), for only $3,000 more than the 120 pt. contract we're doing through resale.  Essentially, that's doing a 40 pt. add-on for only $75 a point!  We didn't want to jump that far for our first purchase, but the waiting is agony (and we haven't even gotten to Estoppelville yet), and if we don't get our fall ressie, we essentially through that money out the window!  Are we nuts?  Anyone ever gotten to this point?  YIKES!


----------



## Laxmom

I understand what you are saying. We have a precruise stay at a TS in Orlando over Labor Day.  It would be nice to use our points and not have to pay twice - know what I mean?  But, seriously doubt anything will be available once we close.  I will still check but I don't hold out much hope.

 You may be able to back out at this point but you would lose your deposit.  I would call your agent and ask, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks for the kind words, guys.  Don't get me wrong, it was a hard thing to go thru.  They had an incredible picture of him, a huge framed and matted picture, playing lacrosse.  With his sticks & helmet beneath it and his jerseys draping the corners.  But it was terrific to listen to the happy memories and the pastor really helped with his message.  The team's first game w/o Corry is on Tuesday.  That will be tough.

Now that you mention it, I got sick like this in Feb when we lost Greg's Dad and Step Dad.  They died 3 weeks apart.  Same symptoms, pretty much.  I have homework to do but I think I will just get a lot of rest.

Have a great day, guys!  I'll check in later.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Ok, DW wife and I are now actually embracing some hope that Disney will exercise ROFR and void our contract.  Why?  We can't stand the delays, and we've done the math.  By the time all costs are considered, and we add in the additional $1,500 we will spend in housing and car rental if we don't get our DVC reservation for our fall trip, we could get a 160 pt. contract direct through Disney (making our fall reservation a contingency for the deal), for only $3,000 more than the 120 pt. contract we're doing through resale.  Essentially, that's doing a 40 pt. add-on for only $75 a point!  We didn't want to jump that far for our first purchase, but the waiting is agony (and we haven't even gotten to Estoppelville yet), and if we don't get our fall ressie, we essentially through that money out the window!  Are we nuts?  Anyone ever gotten to this point?  YIKES!




Good luck with whatever happens.  The only thing I can add is I think you have a good chance of getting a fall reservation somewhere.  We just closed and our contract came with 240  06 points that were going to expire this May 31st and we were able to use almost all of our points for a last minute trip.   We are going to be staying at VB, BC and VWL and that is on just a few weeks notice.   You should have a few months to make a reservation and the fall is not the peak time.   If that helps your calculations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Ok, DW wife and I are now actually embracing some hope that Disney will exercise ROFR and void our contract.  Why?  We can't stand the delays, and we've done the math.  By the time all costs are considered, and we add in the additional $1,500 we will spend in housing and car rental if we don't get our DVC reservation for our fall trip, we could get a 160 pt. contract direct through Disney (making our fall reservation a contingency for the deal), for only $3,000 more than the 120 pt. contract we're doing through resale.  Essentially, that's doing a 40 pt. add-on for only $75 a point!  We didn't want to jump that far for our first purchase, but the waiting is agony (and we haven't even gotten to Estoppelville yet), and if we don't get our fall ressie, we essentially through that money out the window!  Are we nuts?  Anyone ever gotten to this point?  YIKES!



I'm not certain where you are on your contract but I know with ours we had 10 days to back out and would have received our deposit back.  
Hope everything works out!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Fan by association....my cousin is the kicker:



Your cousin is Jason Hanson? Cool. He's been around for a long time. Great kicker.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tammymacb said:


> One more day and off to BWV.  I hope to get on tonite but I promise lots of pictures when I get back!



I am so jealous. Have a great time! You doing Jellyrolls or the Dance Hall? They look like fun especially Jellyrolls. I didn't get to go try them, next year. I hope you have blast and can't wait for those pix!!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

SOO COOL! I am standing on my balcony looking at giraffe, ostrich and zebra.   This is really a neat place!


----------



## icouldlivethere

dvcnewgirl said:


> SOO COOL! I am standing on my balcony looking at giraffe, ostrich and zebra.   This is really a neat place!



Lucky you!!!   Wish I was there!!


----------



## colonialtinker

dvcnewgirl said:


> SOO COOL! I am standing on my balcony looking at giraffe, ostrich and zebra. This is really a neat place!


 
I'll be interested to hear more updates from AK 
Just got back from Richmond (races) trying to catch up on all from this weekend. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Grandbuddy

That would be a fun trip! Hope everything is going well for them. Looks a little overcast on the BWV cam one of the members has set up this week.

Laxmom: Still praying for you and yours, Corry's family, and the team. I'm glad the memorial was upbeat and positive.

No news, here. GMAC may be "open" weekends, but they are hard to contact. My initial attempt at contact was by e-mail to the agent who sent me the info on contracts that matched my needs - but I realized that he could easily be off. So, I tried to call on Saturday morning. My call was important to them. I know, because some nice lady told me that, over and over...and over. Finally, the call kicked over to their default for unanswered calls, I guess. Voicemail told me that I could enter the extension of the person I wanted to talk to, or press "0." "0" got me the message that the operator's line was busy. I really may be starting this one too early, anyway. I need to "close" after 6/29, and though some of us have waited that long, others have had the paperwork go through much faster. (Including me, I guess. 33 days from offer to receiving closing docs.)

So, if this Brenda person gets my docs and the check on Monday, as she should, will we be closed as soon as she also gets signed docs from the seller, or is there more stuff she has to do? Then, 7-10 days to get into the system? Or am I skipping a step (or two) in my eagerness to "git-r-dun."

By the way, has anyone else received a pm from someone they don't know, inviting them to register at another Disney-related website? Just wondered, since the way the website was spelled out seemed to indicate that it might have been filtered, if it were typed as a URL.


----------



## colonialtinker

Grandbuddy said:


> By the way, has anyone else received a pm from someone they don't know, inviting them to register at another Disney-related website? Just wondered, since the way the website was spelled out seemed to indicate that it might have been filtered, if it were typed as a URL.


 
Not me and if I had I would be wondering why they were trying to get me to another Disney site.  Did you know the person who sent you the pm?


----------



## Laxmom

I haven't gotten any such PM.  I do lurk around **************** but it doesn't have the info or the peeps that this site does.  Oh look!!!  The stars are back.  Guess you can't say that either.  Geesh.

I slept a lot today.  Guess I needed it but it didn't get any homework done.  I've got reading to do tonite.  DH worked in the yard and Laxlad went to a movie with his brother.  He saw Iron Man and said it was really good.  It has been a day long marathon of ncaa lacrosse on espnu.  Tonite they announce the tournament placement.  My Buckeyes are already out of it - Notre Dame beat them this afternoon in the GWLL tourny.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  The guys have 2 weeks left in their season - 2 away games and 2 home.  The last week of the season will be tough.  See, this isn't the first player that they have mourned.  Two years ago another one of our players died while diving into a lake in Arkansas while on vacation.  There is a memorial to him that will be dedicated that last week of the season.  It is called "Kyle's Wall".  It will be a brick wall on the practice field where the kids can throw against the wall to practice.  This team has lost 2 players in 2 years.  The thing with Kyle, while it was hard, it was an accident and it was during the summer.  This one was during the season and is so unexplained.  They now have 2 memorial numbers on the back of their helmets.

I sure hope Tammy and Kristen have a great time this week.  I would give almost anything to have my ticker move a little faster! Who is our next vacationer?  We have to live vicariously thru them until our turn comes, ya know.  I am so excited to take our trip this summer.  I am still trying to decide on whether or not to use points for our precruise stay or not.  Guess I better close on them first!


----------



## tink6137130

Here's a pic of myself & DH at Disneyland last year...I wish you could see my Tinkerbell tattoo on my right shoulder! I received a lot of comments at the park!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

tammymacb said:


> One more day and off to BWV.  I hope to get on tonite but I promise lots of pictures when I get back!



Have a great trip...sounds like Kristen is already on  Take her a camera!

Only 110 days, 11 hours, and 6 minutes for me!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> I haven't gotten any such PM. I do lurk around **************** but it doesn't have the info or the peeps that this site does. Oh look!!! The stars are back. Guess you can't say that either. Geesh.


Now I am trying to figure out what you got the ****** for? Was it another web site? Sometimes it can be very fustrating trying to figure things around here  .
I go on vacation in 44 days  Seems like it has been taking its sweet time getting here. We leave the 14th and arrive at OKW on Father's Day without DH. He refuses to fly and is driving down. Hopefully hurricane season will start off slow this year.
Have fun Tammy & Kristen


----------



## Laxmom

Hey!! My Buckeyes made the NCAA tournament! Only the third time in history!!!   They play Cornell! Not good.

Hey CTinker - check your email.  Does that mean you are next?  I can't remember if there is anyone going before you do.

Tink!  That is a great pic!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

We have a group from church here every other Sunday evening, and folks just got away. No clue what the other website is about, but "basement" is part of the title, if that rings a bell for anyone. And, no, I don't think I had ever even seen the name of the sender in a thread. never noticed it, anyway.

Hope everyone has had a great Sunday.


----------



## minniekissedme

hi Grandbuddy...my Sunday was great, thanks! How about those Penguins!!! Bring on the Flyers.  
DW is feeling better and on a mission to clean up the house...had me running in between periods all afternoon.
Watched National Treasure tonite...what a great movie! Can't wait to see number 2 one of these days.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Stopping in to say hi! Today is the first day for free internet for DVC members and I am taking full advantage.   We left the hyatt with no hassles and checked in about 9:30. We went to Walmart and stocked up and then ate lunchand our room was ready!! (at 12:00), changed and spent the day at the pool. (my kiddos are at home so this is a laid back vaca). Came back to shower and get ready for dinner and we saw the animals (again so cool!) went to dinner and celebrated our anniversary at Texas de Brazil (so GOOD) and then we went to MK and it was so CROWDED.  We did not stay very long but we saw Paris Hilton ( I know you are all excited about that ) We are staying in a Value Studio so if you have any questions let me know. Thanks for all of your well wishes for my vacation. It is great but I miss my babies.

BTW- Grandbuddy I called and left 2 messages at GMAC for an add on and no one ever called me back.. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Oh, no, wait...you're in the studio. Paris is just riding Big Thunder Mountain, or something - paparazzi in tow, no doubt!


----------



## minniekissedme

wow...did she have that little dog in her purse or did she have it chasing the zebras?


----------



## Grandbuddy

dvcnewgirl said:


> BTW- Grandbuddy I called and left 2 messages at GMAC for an add on and no one ever called me back.. I hope you have better luck.



If they don't call me back, at least I won't be jumping the gun so quickly on a 2nd contract. Probably ought to wait until I get closed and in the system, so I can see what the incentives might be to just add on through Disney.

Hey, Bob -

What does "sponsor of criteria #73" mean?


----------



## minniekissedme

From the Dis Dad's club...the list of criteria on page one of the thread...Disney Fanatic continues to update the list and I offered up #73, when a Dis Dad hits the powerball he ponies up for the Dis Dad's at Disney!  And I'd be happy to do so...I haven't checked my ticket from last nites "drawing!"


----------



## minniekissedme

tink6137130 said:


> Here's a pic of myself & DH at Disneyland last year...I wish you could see my Tinkerbell tattoo on my right shoulder! I received a lot of comments at the park!!!



Then it seems to me that it's time for a new picture...


----------



## GoofyDad13

dvcnewgirl said:


> SOO COOL! I am standing on my balcony looking at giraffe, ostrich and zebra.   This is really a neat place!



It is very cool, I hope you enjoy AKV as much as we have enjoyed our stays at AKL.  I can't imagine being there without a camera though.  Don't forget to rub the wood carving on the wall as you go out the door.



Laxmom said:


> Hey!! My Buckeyes made the NCAA



Cool!



dvcnewgirl said:


> We did not stay very long but we saw Paris Hilton ( I know you are all excited about that ).



Given the pics posted by HR (aka Brad Pitt) my first thought was that maybe Tammy got to go early, but ...



tammymacb said:


> One more day and off to BWV.  I hope to get on tonite but I promise lots of pictures when I get back!



Have a great time, and I hope the crowds go down a bit.



minniekissedme said:


> Then it seems to me that it's time for a new picture...



Agree, and way to go Pens today


----------



## colonialtinker

dvcnewgirl said:


> We are staying in a Value Studio so if you have any questions let me know.


 
Kristen - how big are the rooms? 
Susan - Thanks for the email. Really that was so immature of them to *******  Now I'll have to check the site out.

Still waiting for my points to show up. I'll call MS later once I get caught up at work. Hope everyone has a great day and we have lots of


----------



## tink6137130

Here is the picture I usedI got it right before our trip to DL last year. Im still trying to catch up on all the posts, my mom passed away last week after fighting lung cancer for a few months.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

colonialtinker said:


> Kristen - how big are the rooms?
> Susan - Thanks for the email. Really that was so immature of them to *******  Now I'll have to check the site out.
> 
> Still waiting for my points to show up. I'll call MS later once I get caught up at work. Hope everyone has a great day and we have lots of



They are the same size as a regular hotel room, it does not have a closet, they just put a wooden type closet in the room, I do not find them very small. It is fine for 2 people. It might be tight for more than that. The room is VERY nice and I love the giraffe print carpet with the Mickey heads in it very cute!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink6137130 said:


> Here's a pic of myself & DH at Disneyland last year...I wish you could see my Tinkerbell tattoo on my right shoulder! I received a lot of comments at the park!!!



Nice pic tink! Wow I've never been to Disneyland I can't believe how small the castle is!


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> We went to Walmart and stocked up and then ate lunchand our room was ready!! We did not stay very long but we saw Paris Hilton ( I know you are all excited about that ).



You got to go to Walmart and see Paris Hilton in the same day!!! It's a little ironic isn't it. I love Walmart! And Paris Hilton is so great at, umm... well, she does ahhh... what is it she does again? The only thing I can think of I really can't post on here. Why exactly is she famous?


----------



## tink6137130

HolidayRoad said:


> Nice pic tink! Wow I've never been to Disneyland I can't believe how small the castle is!



Thanks! I was surprised by the size of the castle too! The park also seems smaller Have you written a trip report yet? We are thinking about driving for our July trip (Sheraton Vistana). With a 14 & 16 year old, it may turn out like the Griswolds trip!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Tink- I am so sorry about your mom.   Prayers and hugs.


----------



## tink6137130

TenThousandVolts said:


> Tink- I am so sorry about your mom.   Prayers and hugs.




Thank youI dont know what I would do without my Dis friends!


----------



## Grandbuddy

tink6137130 said:


> Here is the picture I usedI got it right before our trip to DL last year. Im still trying to catch up on all the posts, my mom passed away last week after fighting lung cancer for a few months.



We are treasuring each good day my mom is having right now. She is in late stage liver cancer, but is not hurting too much, so far. They have told us we won't get to keep her much longer, so we are just hoping to keep her as comfortable as possible. She is at peace with whatever happens. I'm at peace, unless she starts suffering, which will be tough.


----------



## tink6137130

Grandbuddy said:


> We are treasuring each good day my mom is having right now. She is in late stage liver cancer, but is not hurting too much, so far. They have told us we won't get to keep her much longer, so we are just hoping to keep her as comfortable as possible. She is at peace with whatever happens. I'm at peace, unless she starts suffering, which will be tough.



Hopefully, they will do whatever they can to prevent suffering. Hospice was wonderful with my mom. I had just gotten there on Friday night to spend the week with herwe lost her on Saturday evening. I live in TN & she lived in IN. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Tink - So sorry to hear.  You're in our prayers and thoughts.  May God's strength carry you.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

HolidayRoad said:


> You got to go to Walmart and see Paris Hilton in the same day!!! It's a little ironic isn't it. I love Walmart! And Paris Hilton is so great at, umm... well, she does ahhh... what is it she does again? The only thing I can think of I really can't post on here. Why exactly is she famous?



Hee hee I know I was much more excited to see the giraffe than her! I have no idea why she is famous.. everyone was standing around taking pics..   for all I know it may have been a look a like.. Well anyway I knew you would be excited!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

tink6137130 said:


> Hopefully, they will do whatever they can to prevent suffering. Hospice was wonderful with my mom. I had just gotten there on Friday night to spend the week with herwe lost her on Saturday evening. I live in TN & she lived in IN. My prayers are with you and your family.



I am so sorry.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

tink6137130 said:


> Here is the picture I usedI got it right before our trip to DL last year. Im still trying to catch up on all the posts, my mom passed away last week after fighting lung cancer for a few months.



My deepest condolences to you and your family. I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Grandbuddy said:


> We are treasuring each good day my mom is having right now. She is in late stage liver cancer, but is not hurting too much, so far. They have told us we won't get to keep her much longer, so we are just hoping to keep her as comfortable as possible. She is at peace with whatever happens. I'm at peace, unless she starts suffering, which will be tough.



I am sorry to hear about your mom too! How terrible. My family has seen its share of cancer. I lost my 26 year old sister to it and my other sister has had it twice. Once when she was 19 and it went in remission - the treatment caused the breast cancer that she has now - it is so hard to see those we love, or anyone for that matter, go through this sort of thing. Prayer are with your mother. God Bless!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Grandbuddy said:


> No news, here. GMAC may be "open" weekends, but they are hard to contact. My initial attempt at contact was by e-mail to the agent who sent me the info on contracts that matched my needs - but I realized that he could easily be off. So, I tried to call on Saturday morning. My call was important to them. I know, because some nice lady told me that, over and over...and over. Finally, the call kicked over to their default for unanswered calls, I guess. Voicemail told me that I could enter the extension of the person I wanted to talk to, or press "0." "0" got me the message that the operator's line was busy. I really may be starting this one too early, anyway. I need to "close" after 6/29, and though some of us have waited that long, others have had the paperwork go through much faster. (Including me, I guess. 33 days from offer to receiving closing docs.)
> 
> So, if this Brenda person gets my docs and the check on Monday, as she should, will we be closed as soon as she also gets signed docs from the seller, or is there more stuff she has to do? Then, 7-10 days to get into the system? Or am I skipping a step (or two) in my eagerness to "git-r-dun."
> .


Our Contract is with GMAC...and we have never had contact on the weekends. Also It was quick for the ROFR (10 days). But the Estoppel we are 3 day from being a month.  I just email them to see what is going on.  This has been the best way to get responses...they always email me back fast! (If they are in the office)


tink6137130 said:


> Thanks! I was surprised by the size of the castle too! The park also seems smaller… Have you written a trip report yet? We are thinking about driving for our July trip (Sheraton Vistana). With a 14 & 16 year old, it may turn out like the Griswold’s trip!



Disneyland is small acre wise compared to MK.  However they have more rides!


tink6137130 said:


> Hopefully, they will do whatever they can to prevent suffering. Hospice was wonderful with my mom. I had just gotten there on Friday night to spend the week with her…we lost her on Saturday evening. I live in TN & she lived in IN. My prayers are with you and your family.



Sorry about your mom...... 

Where is that where you live in TN...we lived in Johnson City for a year (2 years ago) we loved it!

Good Morning All
We had a great b-day party yesterday for my DD....I'm beat today though! I emailed Gmac to see what in the world is going on....I read somewhere that one persons Estoppel went through in a week.....I wonder if the people who are selling us our contract used some of the points or something?? Hopefully I will know today!!

This will be a good week for us all!!!! 

Paris Hilton...what a waist of money, and tv air time


----------



## Grandbuddy

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I am sorry to hear about your mom too! How terrible. My family has seen its share of cancer. I lost my 26 year old sister to it and my other sister has had it twice. Once when she was 19 and it went in remission - the treatment caused the breast cancer that she has now - it is so hard to see those we love, or anyone for that matter, go through this sort of thing. Prayer are with your mother. God Bless!



This is something all of us have faced, or will face; and our loved ones will face saying good-bye to all of us, someday. I think the key is to keep lines of communication open all the time, and don't let disagreements and disappointments stand for any time. That way, at least there are no big regrets about things left unsaid, or left unforgiven. I guess that's part of what I mean when I say my mom is at peace. She also has a great deal of faith. I think it's great that all of us, having never met in person, are willing to invest ourselves in one another, whether through prayer or best wishes. Neat bunch of folks, here.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Grandbuddy said:


> This is something all of us have faced, or will face; and our loved ones will face saying good-bye to all of us, someday. I think the key is to keep lines of communication open all the time, and don't let disagreements and disappointments stand for any time. That way, at least there are no big regrets about things left unsaid, or left unforgiven. I guess that's part of what I mean when I say my mom is at peace. She also has a great deal of faith. I think it's great that all of us, having never met in person, are willing to invest ourselves in one another, whether through prayer or best wishes. Neat bunch of folks, here.



Here Here!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink6137130 said:


> Here is the picture I used…I got it right before our trip to DL last year. I’m still trying to catch up on all the posts, my mom passed away last week after fighting lung cancer for a few months.





Grandbuddy said:


> We are treasuring each good day my mom is having right now. She is in late stage liver cancer, but is not hurting too much, so far. They have told us we won't get to keep her much longer, so we are just hoping to keep her as comfortable as possible. She is at peace with whatever happens. I'm at peace, unless she starts suffering, which will be tough.



Tink and Grandbuddy, you and your families are in my prayers. I've been lucky, my mom is in remission which is why we planned this years big Disney trip. Last year she had a nasty battle with leukemia and came through it. She aged twenty years in one but came through, at one point we were called into Brigham and Womens hospital to say our goodbyes when things looked really bad but she ended up defying them and pulling through. My wife lost both parents to cancer her mother passed a month or so before our first child was born and her father when she was only 19,  it is so hard to see these kinds of things happen. My thoughts are with you. Grandbuddy Hospice are simply wonderful people take advantage all their help. Those people get all the credit in the world from me, I don't think I could handle their job for a week. Again you are my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## monami7

So sorry to hear about your Mom.  
 
Heidi


----------



## Grandbuddy

Just got an e-mail from Rich Marquette at GMAC, saying he has forwarded my message to Carolyn, for review and presentation of my offer to the seller. We'll see how this goes. Last time, I offered asking price for a contract that was very well-priced from the get-go. This time, I am coming in lower than what they want, so this one may not go as quickly...or at all.


----------



## HolidayRoad

tink6137130 said:


> Thanks! I was surprised by the size of the castle too! The park also seems smaller Have you written a trip report yet? We are thinking about driving for our July trip (Sheraton Vistana). With a 14 & 16 year old, it may turn out like the Griswolds trip!



O.K. as for the trip report I am on day 3 or our first day in the parks, it's already up on my blog. I'm hoping to get the entire trip report done by the end of the week. If they would stop bothering me with work here!!! As for the drive, is this your first really long Griswold type drive because I have a few MUSTS I'd be happy to share if you haven't got this down to a science yet.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Grandbuddy said:


> This is something all of us have faced, or will face; and our loved ones will face saying good-bye to all of us, someday. I think the key is to keep lines of communication open all the time, and don't let disagreements and disappointments stand for any time. That way, at least there are no big regrets about things left unsaid, or left unforgiven. I guess that's part of what I mean when I say my mom is at peace. She also has a great deal of faith. I think it's great that all of us, having never met in person, are willing to invest ourselves in one another, whether through prayer or best wishes. Neat bunch of folks, here.



I agree. This is a wonderful group of people and the support here is amazing! Thanks for your words, it is so true. I am trying right now to help get my sister to Disney, that was my original reason for purchasing the points. It just seems at every step there is an obstacle. The family doesn't have much $$ and the cost of treatments - well most is covered - she is uninsured and on a community program, so not all is covered. They were ineligible for medicaid so thankfully the hospital had a program. It seems I get past one hurdle and then there is another. I just think the magic of Disney would be good for her and the family! 

I will pray for your mother and I hope she remains as peaceful as she is today.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. as for the trip report I am on day 3 or our first day in the parks, it's already up on my blog. I'm hoping to get the entire trip report done by the end of the week. If they would stop bothering me with work here!!! As for the drive, is this your first really long Griswold type drive because I have a few MUSTS I'd be happy to share if you haven't got this down to a science yet.



I would love tips! Our next trip to Disney (2009) will be on the ground and anything you can share would be great! (our 2008 is in the air)


----------



## HolidayRoad

Just thought I'd bump up the list.

*Updated list 5/5/08: *

Disney Hokie Gal

Joyzilli 

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

O.K. you got it. First what area you coming from and second what are you going to be driving?
Here is a great little site to give you some ideas to start.
http://www.momsminivan.com/index.html

There is one thing I cannot stress enough no matter how far your coming or what your driving! DVD player for the vehicle!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> There is one thing I cannot stress enough no matter how far your coming or what your driving! DVD player for the vehicle!!!



After "passing" on the opportunity to add a really expensive entertainment package to my vehicle of choice, I have adapted a small, flat-topped (not a Playmate) cooler to be my "entertainment center." Velcro added to the base of the portable DVD player, and the top of the cooler, secures the player in position where it can be seen by the second seat (or third seat, but not both) passengers. The interior of the cooler holds a few DVDs, plus the adapters for using the player in the car, or in the room. The player also fits inside the cooler, when not in use, and for transport. 

This way, I can also use the player in the vehicle, and in the hotel room, or wherever, to entertain the grandkids, without tying up the main TV. With a fully charged battery, the player will play at least one full movie without even being plugged in.

Would be really tough to travel with the grandkids without this wonderful invention - the DVD player, I mean...not the cooler. (But I would find a way to do it!)


----------



## mickeyfan0805

HR - How old were your kids when you started driving?  We're 1,100 miles away, and know that driving will be what we'll need to do down the road (there are a lot of families in our area that pull off the overnight non-stop marathon from our area).  However, we don't know when to think of making the transition.  For this year, and at least the next trip or two, we know we'll fly.  But flights will not stay as cheap as they are, and I'm not excited about spending $1,500 or more to fly every time.  Thoughts?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Wow - a lot of things going on with this group, I will keep you all in my prayers.  



HolidayRoad said:


> Grandbuddy Hospice are simply wonderful people take advantage all their help. Those people get all the credit in the world from me, I don't think I could handle their job for a week. Again you are my thoughts and prayers.



As for Hospice, I second HR's thoughts!  I work with this stuff nearly every day, and DW is an RN that worked hospice for a few years before children entered the picture.  It takes a special person to do that type of care, and it is a special blessing to those who are able to receive it.  I only wish we used it more!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> After "passing" on the opportunity to add a really expensive entertainment package to my vehicle of choice, I have adapted a small, flat-topped (not a Playmate) cooler to be my "entertainment center." Velcro added to the base of the portable DVD player, and the top of the cooler, secures the player in position where it can be seen by the second seat (or third seat, but not both) passengers. The interior of the cooler holds a few DVDs, plus the adapters for using the player in the car, or in the room. The player also fits inside the cooler, when not in use, and for transport.
> 
> This way, I can also use the player in the vehicle, and in the hotel room, or wherever, to entertain the grandkids, without tying up the main TV. With a fully charged battery, the player will play at least one full movie without even being plugged in.
> 
> Would be really tough to travel with the grandkids without this wonderful invention - the DVD player, I mean...not the cooler. (But I would find a way to do it!)


Great Idea, I have a Disney (shocker) DVD player for the car, straps on the head rest, two separate screens. I also bought these little plastic cup holder/ folding tray deals that strap on the back of the seats. These have hooks where you can hang plastic grocery bags for trash bags on them. With one bedroom DVC they have DVD players in them however you can use Grandbuddy's idea or even a laptop if you want to play DVD's in the hotel. 
   We also pack a craft bag for the kids with all sorts of stuff for them to do it fits nicely between the two of my kids solving another problem, keeping them at least two feet apart. We tend to wrap up little gifts (bribes), dollar store stuff and hand them out every couple of hours when things get a little "tense" on the drive.


----------



## HolidayRoad

mickeyfan0805 said:


> HR - How old were your kids when you started driving?  We're 1,100 miles away, and know that driving will be what we'll need to do down the road (there are a lot of families in our area that pull off the overnight non-stop marathon from our area).  However, we don't know when to think of making the transition.  For this year, and at least the next trip or two, we know we'll fly.  But flights will not stay as cheap as they are, and I'm not excited about spending $1,500 or more to fly every time.  Thoughts?




My daughter was three and my son five. We didn't even have a DVD player for the car we had a TV with a VHS player in it that was in a harness and sat between my wife and I. It smelled funny when the plastic got warm. My wife would record my kids favorite shows, commercials and all then play them in the car on the way. I thought we were really hi-tech then!! If you plan it out and get some other peoples idea it's really not all that bad , a little boring but not bad. For me it's just about 3000 miles round trip. We leave Massachusetts early in the morning get to Fayetteville NC late that night get up the next day drive to Disney, we are there by dinner time. The two days to get back help to unwind a little after going crazy for a week and you can't help it, you start to plan next years trip on the way home.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> My daughter was three and my son five. We didn't even have a DVD player for the car we had a TV with a VHS player in it that was in a harness and sat between my wife and I. It smelled funny when the plastic got warm. My wife would record my kids favorite shows, commercials and all then play them in the car on the way. I thought we were really hi-tech then!! If you plan it out and get some other peoples idea it's really not all that bad , a little boring but not bad. For me it's just about 3000 miles round trip. We leave Massachusetts early in the morning get to Fayetteville NC late that night get up the next day drive to Disney, we are there by dinner time. The two days to get back help to unwind a little after going crazy for a week and you can't help it, you start to plan next years trip on the way home.



My kids are 33 and 31, this year. When we would go to WDW, or other road trips when they were small, we had children's books on casette tapes, and the storybooks that went with them. The tape would "ding" when it was time to turn the page. These were a lifesaver when traveling with 2 active little boys. The older boy would actually cooperate in holding the book where both he and his little brother could see it! (Good thing- it's the only way that system would have worked.)


----------



## HolidayRoad

Since we are talking about driving to Disney. The Disney people could make some money by putting in a hotel or two for people driving in from different sections of the country. There are a lot of people that drive from the northeast and if there was a Disney themed hotel in the Carolinas somewhere where people from Boston or New York and surrounding areas could stay just for a quick over night stay that would be cool. Not a resort but a nice Disney themed Hampton Inn / Double tree type place. A lot of people would pay a few extra bucks for that type of theme on the way down even if it's only overnight just to get the vacation off and running. Just an idea, I'm sure they need the money.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

HolidayRoad said:


> Since we are talking about driving to Disney. The Disney people could make some money by putting in a hotel or two for people driving in from different sections of the country. There are a lot of people that drive from the northeast and if there was a Disney themed hotel in the Carolinas somewhere where people from Boston or New York and surrounding areas could stay just for a quick over night stay that would be cool.



Now I like that idea!  But, I want our's somewhere along the I-75 corridor, maybe Knoxville or Atlanta?   



HolidayRoad said:


> Just an idea, I'm sure they need the money.



Of course they do!  I mean, come on, there are only 175,000 of us who are so obsessed with it we chat about it all day!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Did you decide to just keep on waiting, or are you going to go a different direction with your contract?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Grandbuddy said:


> Did you decide to just keep on waiting, or are you going to go a different direction with your contract?



We are not able to back out without forfeiting the $1,000 deposit, and if we simply throw that money away, the financial advantage of buying a full contract disappears.  There is still a part of us that would love to hear that Disney exercised ROFR, opening the door for a direct purchase, but now 2 weeks in, we've heard nothing at all.  Originally, this timing wouldn't have phased me, but the number of people who found out in 8-10 days got my hopes up.  Oh well, I sit and wait (and check my e-mail every 9 seconds)!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Grandbuddy said:


> No news, here. GMAC may be "open" weekends, but they are hard to contact. .




I just got off with someone at GMAC. The Disney side of GMAC is only open Mon-Fri. 8-5pm

A little news So I was calling because we are on day 27 of the Estoppel process. And, what the lady told me was that Disney has 30 days for the Estoppel process.  Then they email Disney to see what the hold up is if it is not back by 30 days. Since we are so close she said they will email and see what is going on.  The lady I talked to was not Rachel..she was not there. So Caroline said she will email and let me know what they say!  

Cross your fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

mickeyfan0805 said:


> We are not able to back out without forfeiting the $1,000 deposit, and if we simply throw that money away, the financial advantage of buying a full contract disappears.  There is still a part of us that would love to hear that Disney exercised ROFR, opening the door for a direct purchase, but now 2 weeks in, we've heard nothing at all.  Originally, this timing wouldn't have phased me, but the number of people who found out in 8-10 days got my hopes up.  Oh well, I sit and wait (and check my e-mail every 9 seconds)!



Yikes that is a high deposit..who do you go with??? Gmac was only $500.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just emailed to check on our closing process and the sellers returned their docs last friday.  We're getting closer!  Now I'm hoping that everything isn't set aside since our estimated closing date was to be May 12th.  

Finally figured out how to change my avatar too.  That's my baby!  He was the first puppy (8 weeks old when I picked him up) I had since my first dog when I was six.  That was a change but we are both very bonded to each other.


----------



## Laxmom

tink6137130 said:


> Here is the picture I usedI got it right before our trip to DL last year. Im still trying to catch up on all the posts, my mom passed away last week after fighting lung cancer for a few months.



I lost my mother 3 1/2 years ago to lung cancer.  It was very hard to watch her decline.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.



Grandbuddy said:


> We are treasuring each good day my mom is having right now. She is in late stage liver cancer, but is not hurting too much, so far. They have told us we won't get to keep her much longer, so we are just hoping to keep her as comfortable as possible. She is at peace with whatever happens. I'm at peace, unless she starts suffering, which will be tough.



I am so sorry, Grandbuddy.  Treasure every day;  it is a gift.



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> I just got off with someone at GMAC. The Disney side of GMAC is only open Mon-Fri. 8-5pm
> 
> A little news So I was calling because we are on day 27 of the Estoppel process. And, what the lady told me was that Disney has 30 days for the Estoppel process.  Then they email Disney to see what the hold up is if it is not back by 30 days. Since we are so close she said they will email and see what is going on.  The lady I talked to was not Rachel..she was not there. So Caroline said she will email and let me know what they say!
> 
> Cross your fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Carolyn is who we are working with.  She has been great.  So a little of the mystery of estopple is revealed!



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Yikes that is a high deposit..who do you go with??? Gmac was only $500.



Ours was only $100!!!  Smaller contract, smaller deposit.


----------



## colonialtinker

I have points in the system  I also have scheduled my first trip with these points August 26 - 31, banked what I didn't need and I'm looking at going again sometime in December   DH & DD8 think I've lost my mind cause I keep  I don't care.  Plus, I have already been checking the members web site.  It took 53 days from offer to getting my points. 

Now I'm waiting on the second contract to be officially closed. I mailed my check in last week but haven't heard anything yet, hopefully soon.

Laxmom - I got your message and will be checking that out soon.


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats!!!!  Where are you staying in August?  We will be arriving on Aug. 30th.  I will see once my points are in the system if there is any availability for your precruise stay.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Yikes that is a high deposit..who do you go with??? Gmac was only $500.



My deposit was 20% of the sales price - over $2500.


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Congrats!!!! Where are you staying in August? We will be arriving on Aug. 30th. I will see once my points are in the system if there is any availability for your precruise stay.


 
We're staying at OKW in August. I am currently waiting on DD26 to let me know if she is coming with us in Dec. If she says yes then I'll have to get 2 studios and the only ones available are SSR. I would like to get a 1 bedroom if its just DH, DD8 and me. I gave DD26 until 8 tomorrow morning then I'm booking for those who live in my home.  

My deposit on both contracts was $500 each, of course the contracts were small.


----------



## Laxmom

I figured we would have to go with 2 studios - it takes less points anyway - and figured SSR or OKW would be our only options.  Which is fine by me.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Yikes that is a high deposit..who do you go with??? Gmac was only $500.



We are going through The Timeshare Store - their deposit is 10% and our contract was $9,840.


----------



## Laxmom

Mickeyfan, I hope it turns out how you want it to.  Never thought I would wish one of our peeps not to pass ROFR!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Laxmom said:


> Mickeyfan, I hope it turns out how you want it to.  Never thought I would wish one of our peeps not to pass ROFR!



Thanks Laxmom.  Although, in reality, I'm in the best of all possible positions.  We pass ROFR, and we're a step closer to closing on DVC on a quality contract.  We don't pass ROFR, and we have a great 'plan b' that's as good as 'plan a.'  We're really in a win-win scenario.  All I want is to hear something.  Patience is certainly a virtue - but not one I'm good at embracing in these situations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just emailed to check on our closing process and the sellers returned their docs last friday.  We're getting closer!  Now I'm hoping that everything isn't set aside since our estimated closing date was to be May 12th.



Well........We Are Closed!!!!!!  Yeah!!!!   As it turns out I had nothing to worry about.  And I received a follow up email from our agent reminding me that the banking period for our 2007 points is coming up at the end of the month.  Very nice I thought.
Now it's just the final wait - getting my membership number and points and making that first reservation.


----------



## pb4ugo

Will add you and yours to my prayers for a better tomorrow - I like to believe that we are never given a burden that is more than we can handle - but there are those days when I really wonder about that, too!


----------



## Grandbuddy

pb4ugo said:


> Will add you and yours to my prayers for a better tomorrow - I like to believe that we are never given a burden that is more than we can handle - but there are those days when I really wonder about that, too!



We are able to handle more than we think...I think.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Nobody's around. Did everyone but me beat the addiction??

Well, anyway, I checked the tracking for my contract and check I sent Friday, and it was received by the closing company before lunchtime today. So, I'm hoping closing will be coming up soon, on my first contract.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Grandbuddy said:


> Nobody's around. Did everyone but me beat the addiction??
> 
> Well, anyway, I checked the tracking for my contract and check I sent Friday, and it was received by the closing company before lunchtime today. So, I'm hoping closing will be coming up soon, on my first contract.



  No Welcome Homes for me either on our closing day.  Oh well.....still happy here.


----------



## Laxmom

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Thanks Laxmom.  Although, in reality, I'm in the best of all possible positions.  We pass ROFR, and we're a step closer to closing on DVC on a quality contract.  We don't pass ROFR, and we have a great 'plan b' that's as good as 'plan a.'  We're really in a win-win scenario.  All I want is to hear something.  Patience is certainly a virtue - but not one I'm good at embracing in these situations.



We felt that way with the Marriott we tried to purchase.  Our plan "B" was DVC.  Not a bad plan "B"!! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well........We Are Closed!!!!!!  Yeah!!!!   As it turns out I had nothing to worry about.  And I received a follow up email from our agent reminding me that the banking period for our 2007 points is coming up at the end of the month.  Very nice I thought.
> Now it's just the final wait - getting my membership number and points and making that first reservation.



Congrats!!!  Whoo hooo!!



Grandbuddy said:


> We are able to handle more than we think...I think.



I think there are times when God has more faith in us than we have in ourselves.


I went to bed really early last night.  I was just miserable.  A little better this morning.  I don't want to go to work today but I feel I have to if I want to go to Laxlad's game tonite.  I blame my parents for that one!! He got clobbered last night on his right arm through his arm pad.  He has a huge bruise and knot and it is pretty painful.  

Good luck to all our waiting peeps today!!!  I think it is going to be a big day for our little group!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Congrats Kat4Disney!!! 
I am 1 week in on my Estopple.  Here is my timeline so far:

4/17: made offer- offer accepted
4/19: signed/faxed contrct
4/21: submitted for ROFR
4/29: learned that we made it through rofr
...

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## HolidayRoad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well........We Are Closed!!!!!!  Yeah!!!!   As it turns out I had nothing to worry about.  And I received a follow up email from our agent reminding me that the banking period for our 2007 points is coming up at the end of the month.  Very nice I thought.
> Now it's just the final wait - getting my membership number and points and making that first reservation.




WELCOME HOME!!!   So now what is your first trip home going to be like???



Grandbuddy said:


> Nobody's around. Did everyone but me beat the addiction??
> 
> Well, anyway, I checked the tracking for my contract and check I sent Friday, and it was received by the closing company before lunchtime today. So, I'm hoping closing will be coming up soon, on my first contract.



Sounds like your in the final stretches here. If goes anything like mine that last part went quick of course Tammy's took forever! Your right about it being slower, it's not the same on here without Tammy and Kristen, of course Kristen has been great about keeping us updated. Plus Cheryl doesn't love us the way she used to  .  Oh well, we have to move on. There that should bring her out of hiding! I was just thinking There is another thread where there is a Diser who set up a web-cam from the boardwalk and you can go on there and watch the Boardwalk live. We should all synchronize our watches and whenever it's good time for Tammy send her down to the in front of the camera and wave to us or something and that way it would kind of be like we are all there, sort of, maybe, not really, well it would be kind of be cool.


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. there hasn't been a question of the day for a while so I thought I would throw one out. I hope this already hasn't been asked. 

Money being no object, what is your "Dream" Disney related vacation?

I'll chime in with mine a little later I have to get to work on my Blog!


----------



## joyzilli

CONGRATS!! KAT4DISNEY!!!!!  That's great news...happy planning.....

Still waiting (13 days) for ROFR.  I emailed the seller and they said they usually hear on Thursdays, so I'm hoping this Thursday brings good news.


----------



## Grandbuddy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No Welcome Homes for me either on our closing day.  Oh well.....still happy here.


Welcome Home!!!...a day late. (Can I officially say "Welcome Home," in that I have not actually closed yet, therefore have no "home"?)  I shall put aside my inhibitions and shout it, nevertheless -

*WELCOME HOME*


----------



## colonialtinker

Grandbuddy said:


> Welcome Home!!!...a day late. (Can I officially say "Welcome Home," in that I have not actually closed yet, therefore have no "home"? I shall put aside my inhibitions and shout it, nevertheless -
> 
> *WELCOME HOME*


 
I think once you past ROFR you are entitled to say WELCOME HOME. After all you will be in the system soon


----------



## Grandbuddy

My Disney-related dream vacation is what I am buying DVC to do. We took the boys and all the grandkids (two 3-1/2 year olds, a 2-yr-old, and a 5-mo old!!!) to WDW for a week this past December, and everyone had a ball, despite the crowding of 6 adults and 4 kids into 3 studios at AllStar Movies. I want to do that every other year, but with more spacious accommodations - and with a washer and dryer, as long as the kids are small!! Devoting nearly half a day to a coin laundry where the dryer didn't get hot enough to dry the clothes, no matter how many quarters you fed it was one of the only real frustrations for that trip. The idea of being able to pack much lighter and just wash clothes every 3 days or so is very attractive.

As a bonus, we are trying to end up with enough points that on the years we don't do the whole family trip, the boys will be able to alternate those off years and take their families for at least 5 nights in a 1-BR (at WDW or one of the other DVC properties). That way, each of them would go two out of every three years, and Sandra and I would go at least every other year, with everyone.

And, since I feel so guilty for ignoring Kat's good news, yesterday, I shall again say, "WELCOME HOME!"

Kat, I have not formally introduced myself. I am Jerry. Hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## colonialtinker

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. there hasn't been a question of the day for a while so I thought I would throw one out. I hope this already hasn't been asked.
> 
> Money being no object, what is your "Dream" Disney related vacation?
> 
> I'll chime in with mine a little later I have to get to work on my Blog!


 
I would go to every Disney Park in the World. I would spend one week at each location finishing up at WDW and staying there for 2 weeks or more. Since I know I will never get to do this its nice a dream  Go question.

Kristen - Are the animals out today?


----------



## fourkidsphoto

tink6137130 said:


> Here is the picture I usedI got it right before our trip to DL last year. Im still trying to catch up on all the posts, my mom passed away last week after fighting lung cancer for a few months.



So sorry to hear about your mom.  We lost my Dad very suddently last December.  My mom has serious cardiac disease and we almost lost her 2  months ago but she fought back.  I am a former hospice RN but it is so difficult to go through this in one's own family.  After my mom recovered last month, we made the decision to buy this crazy DVC membership.  We have enough points for 26 family members to go next January.  We are praying that my mom is able to go with us..we are planning on it.  My prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Grandbuddy said:


> This is something all of us have faced, or will face; and our loved ones will face saying good-bye to all of us, someday. I think the key is to keep lines of communication open all the time, and don't let disagreements and disappointments stand for any time. That way, at least there are no big regrets about things left unsaid, or left unforgiven. I guess that's part of what I mean when I say my mom is at peace. She also has a great deal of faith. I think it's great that all of us, having never met in person, are willing to invest ourselves in one another, whether through prayer or best wishes. Neat bunch of folks, here.



Blessings to your mom as well.  Love your comments.


----------



## HolidayRoad

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. there hasn't been a question of the day for a while so I thought I would throw one out. I hope this already hasn't been asked.
> 
> Money being no object, what is your "Dream" Disney related vacation?




O.K. for me, it's almost a trick question. My Disney dream vacation has changed with time and probably will keep on changing  especially since we now own DVC  . Like grandbuddy I'm sure that once my children grow up and have children of their own my dream will be a lot different than it is now. That being said my Disney Dream vacation for now would consist of a three week vacation: Week one would be a week at the Grand Floridian Magic Kingdom View, club level, of course we need to only spend a couple of days in Magic Kingdom the rest of the time enjoying the resort and spa. The next 5 days would be spent at Animal Kingdom Lodge, savanna view, delux club level. Once again a day or two at Animal Kingdom is all that is necessary the rest of the time maybe do a sunrise safari and enjoy the amenities. The last 9 or ten days would be spent at Boardwalk Villas or Beach Club with the right view of course and delux club level. Once again we spend a few days at EPCOT and Disney Studios but more time enjoying the resort itself.


----------



## minniekissedme

Had to do a quick post...gone ALL day yesterday and probably today. I'll catch up sooner or later.

Received an email from SW Mother's Day special pricing. Fares for our August trip dropped to $76/$70! It's only $7 per r/t but when it's $35 total....yippee! My M&D booked at a higher rate...we saved them $59!!!!  

I  Southwest!


----------



## GoofyDad13

Only time for a quick post right now.

Congrats Kat4Disney, and Welcome Home.

I saw the boardwalk cam, pretty cool, but I think it goes down today.  Will post later with answer to the QOD.


----------



## minniekissedme

Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail 

Buckeye Fan

bookwormde

Grandbuddy

pb4ugo

kmhollis28

Rambler5678


The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it". *Updated 5/6*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

monami7

fourkidsphoto

GoofyDad13

colonialtinker

gingermouse17

*KAT4DISNEY*


----------



## minniekissedme

tink6137130 said:


> Here is the picture I usedI got it right before our trip to DL last year. Im still trying to catch up on all the posts, my mom passed away last week after fighting lung cancer for a few months.



tink...my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Good Morning All!!
Yep day 28 in the Estoppeland. So far no word from Disney on the hold up. 

Kat-sorry, congrats!!!! 

Ed-I think watching Tammy wave is a great idea!!! Oh yeh, J Hansen is my cousin.  It has been so sad that they have not had a winning season since he has been on the team!!! Hopefully soon they will, he does not have many more years, there have been some winning games where all the points are from him. We have all said we will go to the SB if they do....I have been to the World Series, NFC and AFC championship games, Bristol Nascar.  My next 3 are olympics (which I have another cousin who looks to be on the next olympic water polo team, we are making plans for London 2012!), the Kentucky Derby, and the Superbowl.  Just a few of my dream plans.  

QOTD>>>>> ....right now I want to do a Euro Disney cruise with all of my immediate family.

Hopefully I will have some good news to report today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will check back in later.

San Diego Super Chargers, San Diego Super Charger (la,la, la)


----------



## minniekissedme

I've been pretty busy the past several days and didn't share this with you. About a month ago a friend, John Atkinson, a friend from Omaha, was entered in a contest to play golf at the US Open course, Torrey Pines, in San Diego. Sunday he indeed was crowned the champion. I received this email and wanted to share it with you. 

_We are so excited to share that NBC announced today that John was the winner of the Golf Digest US Open Challenge Contest!!  You can go to the Golf Digest website to see the official story.  We cannot thank you enough for all of your votes, prayers and support.  It is amazing to think that from one original email, almost 50,000 votes were generated for John.  We could not have done this without all of you and your networks of family, friends, and co-workers.

This is an opportunity of a lifetime for John and our family.  We are planning a vacation to San Diego and are excited to have about 20 people join us to support John.  He continues to work at his golf game, taking lessons and receiving lots of advice.  John also remains on the clinical study for his lung cancer at Methodist Hospital in Omaha.  His recent PET scan showed the cancer active and slightly progressing.  We are always hopeful for new studies/treatments and intend to seek a second opinion at a cancer institute in the next few weeks.

On another note, some of you may have received information about a wine tasting event in Omaha.  Due to the upcoming Golf Digest commitments, John will be unable to attend this event.  The organizer, Jodi Meradith is still planning to host the wine tasting.  All proceeds will be donated to the non-profit organization, Lung Cancer Alliance.  We feel this is the best organization to increase lung cancer awareness specifically.

John will be on the Today show and the NBC Nightly News in the near future--we will keep you posted on the dates.  Also, Golf Digest is doing a story on John in the July issue, which comes out on June 1st.  Again, we sincerely appreciate all of your votes, support and prayers.  We are fortunate to have so many good people in our lives.

San Diego, here we come!!

John, Lori, Machaela, Andrea & Christopher

"Optimism is the faith that leads to achievement.  Nothing can be done without hope and confidence."  Helen Keller _

More on the whole story is available at golfdigest.com. John is scheduled (at least right now) to do an interview with a Pittsburgh sports radio friend, Ellis Cannon, that is to air on Thursday at 745pm. If you are interested, the radio website is http://www.wpgb.com/main.html, where you can listen or download a podcast. 

Thank you all again for your support!  to you!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Ed - great QOD.  For me, I'm not only making money no object, but practicality (I don't think such opportunities are even available).  Nevertheless, I would fly to DL for a week, stay at the DVC at the GC, then jump aboard a Disney Cruise line, travel down through the Panama Canal until we dock in Tampa (probably a 10 day trip or so), to then spend 2 weeks at a Savanna View Concierge Room at the AKV.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Officially tendered an offer on another contract at SSR. Details to follow, if the offer is accepted. ROFR (waiver, one would hope) and estopple also to follow...ugh!


----------



## minniekissedme

nice...good luck!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> Officially tendered an offer on another contract at SSR. Details to follow, if the offer is accepted. ROFR (waiver, one would hope) and estopple also to follow...ugh!


Good luck Grandbuddy, hope to throw you on the list it's not been very active lately.


----------



## Verandah Man

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Good Morning All!!
> Yep day 28 in the Estoppeland.






Still hanging there as well.......day 20 in estoppeland for me............


----------



## u2daisyblue

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. for me, it's almost a trick question. My Disney dream vacation has changed with time and probably will keep on changing  especially since we now own DVC  . Like grandbuddy I'm sure that once my children grow up and have children of their own my dream will be a lot different than it is now. That being said my Disney Dream vacation for now would consist of a three week vacation: Week one would be a week at the Grand Floridian Magic Kingdom View, club level, of course we need to only spend a couple of days in Magic Kingdom the rest of the time enjoying the resort and spa. The next 5 days would be spent at Animal Kingdom Lodge, savanna view, delux club level. Once again a day or two at Animal Kingdom is all that is necessary the rest of the time maybe do a sunrise safari and enjoy the amenities. The last 9 or ten days would be spent at Boardwalk Villas or Beach Club with the right view of course and delux club level. Once again we spend a few days at EPCOT and Disney Studios but more time enjoying the resort itself.



Wow you described exactly what I would do except I would add at the end of all that a one week disney cruise (the one going to tortola) to unwind still be in the magic.  

Just thinking about it is exciting.  Thanks for the question, it really got my mind going.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Verandah Man said:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> 
> Still hanging there as well.......day 20 in estoppeland for me............




Last Wednesday was my 20th day, and the day closing docs were e-mailed to me.


----------



## Grandbuddy

u2daisyblue said:


> Wow you described exactly what I would do except I would add at the end of all that a one week disney cruise (the one going to tortola) to unwind still be in the magic.
> 
> Just thinking about it is exciting.  Thanks for the question, it really got my mind going.



Have you been lurking, or have I missed earlier posts on this thread? (Saw your "name" on the "waiting for ROFR" thread, but haven't noticed it here.)
If you haven't already shared details of your contract and its progress, feel free to chime in. If you stick around long enough, one of us will give you a shorter nickname, so we don't have to type as much....


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Well I talked to Rachel at GMAC and I should get an email in the next few days with the closing doc's.  So I'm going to be pretty much at 1 month for the Estoppeland process.  A lot longer than I was expecting!! Oh well! we are banking the points anyway for next year to take a nice 2 week vacation to DW....can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my3weasels

So now our wait begins!  I'm hoping everything goes quickly!  DVC is all I've been able to to think about for the last few weeks!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Hey Everyone!

It's Tammy posting under Kristen's name, as I'm currently visiting her in her AKL room.

This place is GORGEOUS!  It makes me realllly want to add points here.  We're having a great time.

Yesterday when Angus and I arrived, we spent the afternoon at the quiet BWV pool.  We brought our own beer and had a few relaxing drinks.  Last evening we went to Epcot and it was great!  We went on Soarin and wandered around.  At 8 o'clock we stopped by the Rose and Crown not expecting to get a ressie, and not only did we, we got an outside seat right next to the lake.  We had our own private firework show!  

Today we got up early and went to AK, went to Bahama Breezes for lunch and went to TTS to get our gift baskets.  They are AWESOME!!  

Now, I'm at AKL, going to use their pool while my DH naps at BWV.  Not sure what the plans are for this evening as we're kind of playing everything by ear.  But we're having a great time.  

Talk to everyone soon!


----------



## HolidayRoad

dvcnewgirl said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> It's Tammy posting under Kristen's name, as I'm currently visiting her in her AKL room.
> 
> This place is GORGEOUS!  It makes me realllly want to add points here.  We're having a great time.
> 
> Yesterday when Angus and I arrived, we spent the afternoon at the quiet BWV pool.  We brought our own beer and had a few relaxing drinks.  Last evening we went to Epcot and it was great!  We went on Soarin and wandered around.  At 8 o'clock we stopped by the Rose and Crown not expecting to get a ressie, and not only did we, we got an outside seat right next to the lake.  We had our own private firework show!
> 
> Today we got up early and went to AK, went to Bahama Breezes for lunch and went to TTS to get our gift baskets.  They are AWESOME!!
> 
> Now, I'm at AKL, going to use their pool while my DH naps at BWV.  Not sure what the plans are for this evening as we're kind of playing everything by ear.  But we're having a great time.
> 
> Talk to everyone soon!


That sounds awesome, I'm glad your having a great trip. After reading this, I don't think I can make it a whole year I may have to readjust this whole points thing!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Grandbuddy said:


> And, since I feel so guilty for ignoring Kat's good news, yesterday, I shall again say, "WELCOME HOME!"
> 
> Kat, I have not formally introduced myself. I am Jerry. Hope you're having a wonderful day.



Hi Jerry - nice to formally meet you.   And thanks for the double welcome home!  Now please stop beating yourself up - I just couldn't believe all the little dark dots last night - it was so weird!  Best of luck to you on your new offer.   Is the second (or third, or fourth) one easier than the first?  I think it would be for us and may give it a try.   




HolidayRoad said:


> WELCOME HOME!!!   So now what is your first trip home going to be like???



Thanks for the welcome home from you and everyone else!   I'd love to be able to get in a visit sometime between when we get our points and my birthday in June.  I'd be very happy to do a couple of switches if necessary and check out several of the resorts.  I guess it would be picking up rooms from some last minute cancellations.  Addonitis has been affecting me since we made our offer but I keep telling myself that I at least ought to try a few resorts that interest mebefore jumping in for more.  Or it might be heading down to DL for a visit and to check on the GCV models that are supposed to be opening Memorial weekend.  Gotta try for a west coast "Home" to compliment the east coast one.  If that doesn't work then I'll be banking all the points and trying for an Oct or Nov trip.  It's lots of fun to think about all the possibilities!  

I was told it would take approx. 10 days to get into the Disney system, but I think some people were in more quickly?  Were any of you notified in some other way or did you just learn about it by calling?  I know people posted on this but the info has left my head.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I know that I, for one, am honored that you picked this thread to make your first post. Good luck and Welcome aboard.

*Updated list 5/6/08: *

my3weasels

Disney Hokie Gal

Joyzilli 

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Grandbuddy

my3weasels said:


> So now our wait begins!  I'm hoping everything goes quickly!  DVC is all I've been able to to think about for the last few weeks!



You are welcome to share the details of your contract and such, if you like. It's also helpful to other folks to let Donald - on the other "waiting for ROFR" thread - know what you are trying to get, and under what terms. That way all of us have some idea what kinds of offers are being accepted, and making it through ROFR at any given time.

In any case, good luck with your contract, and welcome to our little corner of the Disboards. Lots of nice folks, here.

Wow, Ed is on the ball. He already added you to the "waiting for ROFR" list, while I was typing.


----------



## bookwormde

Progress update

Yea, settled today!!!!!

Now in a few days I get to start bugging DVC to see if I am in the system (now where did I put that number)


Timeline so far

Offer submitted 4/10
Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
To DVC for ROFR 4/11
Passed ROFR 4/21
Closing statements mailed out 4/28
Closing statements received 5/1
Papers and check mailed 5/2
Papers and check received by attorney 5/5
Settled 5/6

26 days from offer to owner

The dust in the building I was working in a month ago must have been 100% pixie dust!!!

Thanks Carrie at A Time Share Broker

Thanks to all the ROFR and ESTOPPLE folks at DVC

Thanks for all the support and “distractions” on this thread

Now on to the “waiting for points” part.


bookwormde


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

my3weasels said:


> So now our wait begins!  I'm hoping everything goes quickly!  DVC is all I've been able to to think about for the last few weeks!



Welcome my3weasels.  May your wait be quick and painless!!   



bookwormde said:


> Progress update
> 
> Yea, settled today!!!!!
> 
> Now in a few days I get to start bugging DVC to see if I am in the system (now where did I put that number)
> 
> 
> Timeline so far
> 
> Offer submitted 4/10
> Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
> To DVC for ROFR 4/11
> Passed ROFR 4/21
> Closing statements mailed out 4/28
> Closing statements received 5/1
> Papers and check mailed 5/2
> Papers and check received by attorney 5/5
> Settled 5/6
> 
> 26 days from offer to owner
> 
> The dust in the building I was working in a month ago must have been 100% pixie dust!!!
> 
> Thanks Carrie at A Time Share Broker
> 
> Thanks to all the ROFR and ESTOPPLE folks at DVC
> 
> Thanks for all the support and distractions on this thread
> 
> Now on to the waiting for points part.
> 
> 
> bookwormde



That was so incredibily fast!  Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Wow, Bookwormde, congrats!  That was fast!      Enjoy.


----------



## fourkidsphoto

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well........We Are Closed!!!!!!  Yeah!!!!   As it turns out I had nothing to worry about.  And I received a follow up email from our agent reminding me that the banking period for our 2007 points is coming up at the end of the month.  Very nice I thought.
> Now it's just the final wait - getting my membership number and points and making that first reservation.



Congratulations!!  And a belated welcome home!


----------



## Grandbuddy

bookwormde said:


> Progress update
> 
> Yea, settled today!!!!!
> 
> 26 days from offer to owner
> 
> The dust in the building I was working in a month ago must have been 100% pixie dust!!!
> 
> Now on to the waiting for points part.
> 
> bookwormde



Dang - I believe it was pure pixie dust! At this rate, you'll have your points tomorrow.


----------



## HolidayRoad

bookwormde said:


> Progress update
> 
> Yea, settled today!!!!!
> 
> Now in a few days I get to start bugging DVC to see if I am in the system (now where did I put that number)
> 
> 
> Timeline so far
> 
> Offer submitted 4/10
> Offer accepted and paper work returned 4/10
> To DVC for ROFR 4/11
> Passed ROFR 4/21
> Closing statements mailed out 4/28
> Closing statements received 5/1
> Papers and check mailed 5/2
> Papers and check received by attorney 5/5
> Settled 5/6
> 
> 26 days from offer to owner
> 
> The dust in the building I was working in a month ago must have been 100% pixie dust!!!
> 
> Thanks Carrie at A Time Share Broker
> 
> Thanks to all the ROFR and ESTOPPLE folks at DVC
> 
> Thanks for all the support and “distractions” on this thread
> 
> Now on to the “waiting for points” part.
> 
> 
> bookwormde



That is lightning fast! Congratulations   Your entire process from offer to owner was quicker, by days, than Princess Amy Lyn's Estoppel phase. That's fast. Lets think about this; Princess Amy Lyn had already made it out of ROFR when Bookwormde made his offer and now he has closed and Princess Amy Lyn is still stuck in the same spot.  AMY!! maybe time to make a phone a call!


----------



## darlinboy

Thought I'd share our timeline so far... and ask a question of those of you who have closed already...

We made an offer which was accepted on 4/2, passed ROFR on 4/14, and got our closing documents today 5/6.  We expect to close by the end of the week.

Now, the question... If you closed in the past few weeks, how long after closing did it take to get your account and be able to make a reservation?  

Thanks everyone for making this a GREAT source if DVC info!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Well I talked to Rachel at GMAC and I should get an email in the next few days with the closing doc's.  So I'm going to be pretty much at 1 month for the Estoppeland process.  A lot longer than I was expecting!! Oh well! we are banking the points anyway for next year to take a nice 2 week vacation to DW....can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




We are thinking about doing the same thing, maybe take 5 days or so in a 1 bedroom at OKW leading up to our October 2009 cruise.


----------



## Verandah Man

my3weasels said:


> So now our wait begins!  I'm hoping everything goes quickly!  DVC is all I've been able to to think about for the last few weeks!





 to the DIS and the land of waiting!!!


----------



## colonialtinker

darlinboy said:


> Thought I'd share our timeline so far... and ask a question of those of you who have closed already...
> 
> We made an offer which was accepted on 4/2, passed ROFR on 4/14, and got our closing documents today 5/6. We expect to close by the end of the week.
> 
> Now, the question... If you closed in the past few weeks, how long after closing did it take to get your account and be able to make a reservation?
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this a GREAT source if DVC info!!


 
We closed last Tuesday, I didn't find out until Friday, called MS Friday not in the system, called yesterday in the system and my points are showing. Booked mini vacation for August  and banked the rest of my points. So 7 days once closing papers were mailed to Disney for us. Now looking at going on another mini vacation in December


----------



## HolidayRoad

darlinboy said:


> Thought I'd share our timeline so far... and ask a question of those of you who have closed already...
> 
> We made an offer which was accepted on 4/2, passed ROFR on 4/14, and got our closing documents today 5/6.  We expect to close by the end of the week.
> 
> Now, the question... If you closed in the past few weeks, how long after closing did it take to get your account and be able to make a reservation?
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this a GREAT source if DVC info!!


I wish I could help more but I closed on a Monday a few weeks ago, I left for WDW on Friday morning. I can tell you that on that Thursday I was still not in the system. I got back 9 days later and was in the system and had the points. Bob might have a better time line for you he was in really fast.


----------



## Verandah Man

Looks like this thread will be on Chapter #2 before I close.........


----------



## HolidayRoad

I decide to try and book a little get away the last week of December and of course nothing available at BWV. So I was wait-listed, on my first booking, I was wait-listed. I ask her about the seven month window which will be coming up in about a week or two and she checks out a few things and everything is already booked up so even at the seven month window to the day I can't go. Then I'm talking to the woman at MS and telling her that I plan on booking towards the end of the month for a vacation next April. She tells me how hard it's going to be to book then. I ask her why where it's my home resort and it will be the eleven month window and she says it will still be really hard and make sure I call day to day right at 9:00am and I probably will get something but I should be flexible about the unit and view. I have to say that my first talk with MS about booking was disheartening and left me feeling like maybe this was a mistake. I mean this whole thing cost quite a bit and I know the rest of you are independently wealthy but this was a BIG, BIG deal for my family to reach this point and then I'm basically told I can never go unless I'm really lucky. Has anyone had experience booking in April at BWV? Am I going to get locked out? Need someone to tell me it isn't that bad!


----------



## colonialtinker

HolidayRoad said:


> I decide to try and book a little get away the last week of December and of course nothing available at BWV. So I was wait-listed, on my first booking, I was wait-listed. I ask her about the seven month window which will be coming up in about a week or two and she checks out a few things and everything is already booked up so even at the seven month window to the day I can't go. Then I'm talking to the woman at MS and telling her that I plan on booking towards the end of the month for a vacation next April. She tells me how hard it's going to be to book then. I ask her why where it's my home resort and it will be the eleven month window and she says it will still be really hard and make sure I call day to day right at 9:00am and I probably will get something but I should be flexible about the unit and view. I have to say that my first talk with MS about booking was disheartening and left me feeling like maybe this was a mistake. I mean this whole thing cost quite a bit and I know the rest of you are independently wealthy but this was a BIG, BIG deal for my family to reach this point and then I'm basically told I can never go unless I'm really lucky. Has anyone had experience booking in April at BWV? Am I going to get locked out?


 
The MS rep I talked with yesterday was really helpful. She explained how if I'm trying to get in at the 11 month window I may have some problems depending on schools and seasons. I was also told that during Adventure Season members book those dates at the 11 month window. I am going to trying to get a room somehwere in early Dec. Since I want to check out on Dec. 7 I have to wait to see if there is anything available at another resort. She did tell me to call as soon as they open. We'll see tomorrow as DH & I have narrowed down the days we want to go.


----------



## efinn88858

My offer was sent to Disney for ROFR on 5/2 and hoping to hear back soon. I read in one of the posts that it looks like ROFR waivers are coming in batches. Does anyone know when the next batch is due?


----------



## minniekissedme

Welcome my3weasels and efinn88858! 

_Waiting to Close - The Check is in the Mail _*Updated 5/6	*

darlinboy  

Buckeye Fan

Grandbuddy

pb4ugo

kmhollis28

Rambler5678

***it's been a while for a couple of you above...did I miss anyone close?? Just trying to keep the list accurate. Please let me know.***

The "Waiting for ROFR" support group "Those who passed ROFR, closed, and lived to tell about it".  ]*Updated 5/6	*

disneymotherof3 

tink6137130 

Tammymacb

minniekissedme

HolidayRoad

Tigger & Eeyore

icouldlivethere

chickkypoo

dizney4us

monami7

fourkidsphoto

GoofyDad13

colonialtinker

gingermouse17

*KAT4DISNEY*  

*bookwormde*   how incredibly quick!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> That is lightning fast! Congratulations   Your entire process from offer to owner was quicker, by days, than Princess Amy Lyn's Estoppel phase. That's fast. Lets think about this; Princess Amy Lyn had already made it out of ROFR when Bookwormde made his offer and now he has closed and Princess Amy Lyn is still stuck in the same spot.  AMY!! maybe time to make a phone a call!



Thanks for pointing that out Ed ....yes I called, they said this week I would get the email with the doc's. That is a little sad that his whole process was shorter than my estoppel........



Verandah Man said:


> Looks like this thread will be on Chapter #2 before I close.........


For me it maybe Chapter #3 



HolidayRoad said:


> I decide to try and book a little get away the last week of December and of course nothing available at BWV. So I was wait-listed, on my first booking, I was wait-listed. I ask her about the seven month window which will be coming up in about a week or two and she checks out a few things and everything is already booked up so even at the seven month window to the day I can't go. Then I'm talking to the woman at MS and telling her that I plan on booking towards the end of the month for a vacation next April. She tells me how hard it's going to be to book then. I ask her why where it's my home resort and it will be the eleven month window and she says it will still be really hard and make sure I call day to day right at 9:00am and I probably will get something but I should be flexible about the unit and view. I have to say that my first talk with MS about booking was disheartening and left me feeling like maybe this was a mistake. I mean this whole thing cost quite a bit and I know the rest of you are independently wealthy but this was a BIG, BIG deal for my family to reach this point and then I'm basically told I can never go unless I'm really lucky. Has anyone had experience booking in April at BWV? Am I going to get locked out? Need someone to tell me it isn't that bad!


There must be something wrong with that....I'm sure if you call day to day you will get it.......If not, welcome home to SSR or OKW!




efinn88858 said:


> My offer was sent to Disney for ROFR on 5/2 and hoping to hear back soon. I read in one of the posts that it looks like ROFR waivers are coming in batches. Does anyone know when the next batch is due?



Ours took 10 days.....the next step not so quick 
Welcome on board!!


----------



## horselover

Yay!  Offer accepted today for 100 pts. at AKV.       We had the hardest time deciding between AKV & VWL, but in the end decided to go with the longer contract.  Hopefully all will go smoothly & quickly.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Now there are two Ed's from Mass. Soon we shall rule the world!! Fear the Ed's from Mass  

*Updated list 5/6/08: *

efinn88858

my3weasels

Disney Hokie Gal

Joyzilli 

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## HolidayRoad

Welcome horselover. Your name isn't Ed is it???? That would be awesome. 

Updated list 5/6/08: 

horselover

efinn88858

my3weasels

Disney Hokie Gal

Joyzilli 

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

ROFR is a four letter word.


----------



## HolidayRoad

I couldn't help it... I had to compare and contrast your contract and Bookwormde's contract as for the time range. I'm sure any week now you'll shoot right through this estoppel phase! I'm kidding. I would like to know why their is such a difference in the time frame. Could be worst, you could have bought at BWV and then find out you can never go  , like me!!! I'm depressed.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I decide to try and book a little get away the last week of December and of course nothing available at BWV. So I was wait-listed, on my first booking, I was wait-listed. I ask her about the seven month window which will be coming up in about a week or two and she checks out a few things and everything is already booked up so even at the seven month window to the day I can't go. Then I'm talking to the woman at MS and telling her that I plan on booking towards the end of the month for a vacation next April. She tells me how hard it's going to be to book then. I ask her why where it's my home resort and it will be the eleven month window and she says it will still be really hard and make sure I call day to day right at 9:00am and I probably will get something but I should be flexible about the unit and view. I have to say that my first talk with MS about booking was disheartening and left me feeling like maybe this was a mistake. I mean this whole thing cost quite a bit and I know the rest of you are independently wealthy but this was a BIG, BIG deal for my family to reach this point and then I'm basically told I can never go unless I'm really lucky. Has anyone had experience booking in April at BWV? Am I going to get locked out? Need someone to tell me it isn't that bad!



The week after Christmas is a tough time to try for, when you weren't in the system at the 11-month mark; and right during everyone's spring breaks will be a time when you will have to get your calls in day by day, as soon as MS opens. Don't get discouraged before you give it a shot. If you can be flexible with the dates for the spring (are your kids' spring breaks right at Easter? That'll be one of the toughest weeks of the year) - maybe even consider letting the kids get their work ahead and taking them out of school to go a week or two later - the story may be different. Besides, she didn't tell you you couldn't go in April - just that you're gonna have to call in early and often, 'cause there's lots of competition. 

And OK, you already know I spent my career in law enforcement. That is not exactly the path toward becoming independently wealthy.



horselover said:


> Yay!  Offer accepted today for 100 pts. at AKV.       We had the hardest time deciding between AKV & VWL, but in the end decided to go with the longer contract.  Hopefully all will go smoothly & quickly.



Congratulations, and welcome to the "waiting for ROFR" support group. You may find that we obsess a bit here - from depression to elation within the course of a normal day, but at least we try to take care of one another. Come on in, and stick around awhile. So, who are you buying through, how much per point, what use year, etc.? (We're also nosy in the course of taking care of one another.)


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Could be worst, you could have bought at BWV and then find out you can never go  , like me!!! I'm depressed.



You'll learn to work they system, and find the ways it works for you. Hey - you could be my age and have no reasonable expectation of even being alive in 34 years! (Much less 46 years, which is the life of my contract.)

Dang! Now I'm depressed, too. Move over, and we'll mope around together.


----------



## disneylaurie

horselover said:


> Yay!  Offer accepted today for 100 pts. at AKV.       We had the hardest time deciding between AKV & VWL, but in the end decided to go with the longer contract.  Hopefully all will go smoothly & quickly.




Out of curiousity, what price per point are you trying to pass through ROFR? We are currently waiting a 135 point AKV to go through ROFR...it was submitted to Disney oin either 5/1 or 5/2 at $90 per point, Sept UY with all 07 points banked and all 08 points coming!  

I hate the waiting game...I think were on the edge of not making it, but I did see a 100 point at 89 pass, so we're hoping!!


----------



## efinn88858

I think I'm actually more anxious to hear back than when I put an offer on my first house. Maybe I know it will be more fun and take less time to pay off?


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> I couldn't help it... I had to compare and contrast your contract and Bookwormde's contract as for the time range. I'm sure any week now you'll shoot right through this estoppel phase! I'm kidding. I would like to know why their is such a difference in the time frame. Could be worst, you could have bought at BWV and then find out you can never go  , like me!!! I'm depressed.



I think BCV is the same as BWV as far as selling out early!!! Lucky for us we never need to travel during the school holidays.....we homeschool so we can go in the off off season if we have too!! 

Trust me we are not independantly wealty either.......yet! Yes my DH is an MD....have you looked at Med. school loans lately??....as big as a nice house when it is all said and done!!!!!!!!Yikes!!!!!! We will not be free and clear for years...that is why we went ahead and decided to buy DVC ...so we know at least we will vacation even while things are tight.  We were a little nervous because we are also getting ready to buy a home.  We have moved 5times in 8 years (not cheap either!) because of his training. Time to settle we are hoping because we are financing the DVC that will not affect our home loan.....We are still about 5 months out from buying....ok more info than you probably wanted to hear! Sorry you got bummed.....maybe your MS was having a bad day...."Buck up little camper" was that in a C Chase movie??
I've got to rent some of those movies for a good laugh!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> Besides, she didn't tell you you couldn't go in April - just that you're gonna have to call in early and often, 'cause there's lots of competition.
> 
> And OK, you already know I spent my career in law enforcement. That is not exactly the path toward becoming independently wealthy.




I know I am actually going to start to test out how fast I can get through MS from work, in other words I'll start calling 5 minutes of 9 and then every minute until I can get through when they open and then I will know exactly what minute I should call. I'm trying to be more positive. I mean everyone has the same chance right! Plus here in Massachusetts our kids April Vacation is actually the week after Easter next year, ours coincides with Patriots day. So maybe I will get it, we'll all know soon enough because I have to call May 19th for day one which would be April 18th. I was told today that it's the check out day that you book for which makes sense. So in thirteen days I will let you know how I do. As for this December, I am wait-listed for BWV which was actually no big surprise. Later in the month when I'm at the 7 month window I will wait-list for that week everywhere and see what happens anyone else try this before am I waisting my time or do you think I'll get in? Just curious, new at this.

As for the Law Enforcement thing, I've been doing it for 16+ years now, I know what you mean but at least we get to wear these cool uniforms and watch those really great in-service training tapes.


----------



## HolidayRoad

disneylaurie said:


> Out of curiousity, what price per point are you trying to pass through ROFR? We are currently waiting a 135 point AKV to go through ROFR...it was submitted to Disney oin either 5/1 or 5/2 at $90 per point, Sept UY with all 07 points banked and all 08 points coming!
> 
> I hate the waiting game...I think were on the edge of not making it, but I did see a 100 point at 89 pass, so we're hoping!!


Hi,
   My name is Ed from Mass, not the other Ed from Mass. Would you like me to put you on the list? 
That would three in one day.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> As for the Law Enforcement thing, I've been doing it for 16+ years now, I know what you mean but at least we get to wear these cool uniforms and watch those really great in-service training tapes.



I wore a suit and tie 6 days a week (Sunday, too, but not for work) for 33 & 1/2 years (another job before). Had to wear the jacket anytime we were out of the office (and have the sidearm locked up anytime we were in the office). It was a good career for me, though. And at least I got to retire a full 6 months and 4 days before my open-heart surgery! Woo-hoo!!! (Actually, I am very blessed! Have made an excellent recovery...which would be even better if I exercised as much as I am supposed to.) They told us that career law enforcement and career military men had the hardest time of any working group, adjusting to retirement. So, I became part of the proof of that statistic. I'm a little more laid-back, now.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> "Buck up little camper" was that in a C Chase movie??
> I've got to rent some of those movies for a good laugh!!



Sorry that quote was in "Better off Dead" on the ski slope Charles De Mar (Curtis Armsrtong) says it to Lane Myer (John Cusack) in trying to encourage him on winning the race.

Why I know this...I have no reasonable explanation.


----------



## Laxmom

Grandbuddy said:


> Officially tendered an offer on another contract at SSR. Details to follow, if the offer is accepted. ROFR (waiver, one would hope) and estopple also to follow...ugh!



Congrats!!!  Whooo hoooo!!!  That mouse bit you deep, didn't he!!



my3weasels said:


> So now our wait begins!  I'm hoping everything goes quickly!  DVC is all I've been able to to think about for the last few weeks!



Welcome aboard to all our new peeps!!  I lost track.  I would have had a mega multi quote!!!


dvcnewgirl said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> It's Tammy posting under Kristen's name, as I'm currently visiting her in her AKL room.
> 
> This place is GORGEOUS!  It makes me realllly want to add points here.  We're having a great time.
> 
> Yesterday when Angus and I arrived, we spent the afternoon at the quiet BWV pool.  We brought our own beer and had a few relaxing drinks.  Last evening we went to Epcot and it was great!  We went on Soarin and wandered around.  At 8 o'clock we stopped by the Rose and Crown not expecting to get a ressie, and not only did we, we got an outside seat right next to the lake.  We had our own private firework show!
> 
> Today we got up early and went to AK, went to Bahama Breezes for lunch and went to TTS to get our gift baskets.  They are AWESOME!!
> 
> Now, I'm at AKL, going to use their pool while my DH naps at BWV.  Not sure what the plans are for this evening as we're kind of playing everything by ear.  But we're having a great time.
> 
> Talk to everyone soon!



Have a great time and keep the Disney booster shots coming!!  Any one want to take a wager that Tammy comes back with AKV points!! 



Verandah Man said:


> Looks like this thread will be on Chapter #2 before I close.........



I'm begining to think the same thing!!


Just back from Laxlad's game.  It was a tough nite.  Both teams went onto the field a man short in honor of Cory.  They took the penalty.  Both teams took it on the chin.  Laxlad scored again but also had a slashing penalty - not a good thing.  He had to sit in the bad boy box.  Cory's parents came to the game.  They are amazing people.

Lots of activity here today!!  Great to see new people joining us.  This is a great group of people here and lots of support!

QOD- That's easy.  I would charter the Magic or the Wonder and would take my friends and family on a private cruise to Alaska. Oh yea!!!  Oh wait, back to reality....bummer.  It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Grandbuddy

And God bless anybody I might have missed. Come on in and share your deepest Disney purchasing secrets. It's a rite of passage, here. Tammy and Laxmom aren't around tonight, so I'm asking all the nosy but necessary questions about contracts, etc. If everyone would also post their information on the other "waiting for ROFR" thread as well, Donald does a good job of keeping the list that helps all of us know what kinds of offers are going through, at present.

Well, Laxmom is around tonight!! Showed up while I was typing.

And what's with all these folks showing up, posting once, and then going away?? I feel so used!


----------



## Laxmom

Who you callin nosey!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> I wore a suit and tie 6 days a week (Sunday, too, but not for work) for 33 & 1/2 years (another job before). Had to wear the jacket anytime we were out of the office (and have the sidearm locked up anytime we were in the office). It was a good career for me, though. And at least I got to retire a full 6 months and 4 days before my open-heart surgery! Woo-hoo!!! (Actually, I am very blessed! Have made an excellent recovery...which would be even better if I exercised as much as I am supposed to.) They told us that career law enforcement and career military men had the hardest time of any working group, adjusting to retirement. So, I became part of the proof of that statistic. I'm a little more laid-back, now.



33 & 1/2 years!!! God bless you! At that rate I'm not even half way there yet. Now I'm depressed. I'm actually out of uniform now myself, shirt and tie, I.T. division, beats the heck out of rolling around on the ground with 21 year old kids and not in the good way. Now I just reboot the servers when their laptops in the patrol cars don't work  . I used to like the other stuff 15 years ago but now I'm happy and still in one piece.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Sorry that quote was in "Better off Dead" on the sky slope Charles De Mar (Curtis Armsrtong) says it to Lane Myer (John Cusack) in trying to encourage him on winning the race.
> 
> Why I know this...I have no reasonable explanation.



There is no reasonable explanation...but aren't you thankful it wasn't a chick flick, and you had to admit you knew it....



Laxmom said:


> Who you callin nosey!!



Well, that would be me, if you read it just the right way. No, tilt your head in the other direction!


----------



## Laxmom

Hats off to both you guys.  Seriously.  Hats off and thanks for your years of service.

I'm up a little longer waiting for Laxlad to get home from his game.


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> now I'm happy and still in one piece.



 A blessing not to be taken lightly, my friend.

And I just noticed something. How can all three of my posts on this page be #361?

Aargh...and the three a page back. We're being seriously miscounted by the post counting fairy!


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Welcome horselover. Your name isn't Ed is it???? That would be awesome.



I'm thinking it's Mr. Ed    sorry...couldn't pass that one up! Welcome Mr. Ed!


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> A blessing not to be taken lightly, my friend.
> 
> And I just noticed something. How can all three of my posts on this page be #361?



becuz it shows your total posts...not as you post...

that calls for a :


----------



## HolidayRoad

I have to go to bed so I couldn't wait to see if you wanted on the list or not, so I put you on! Your in and you have to come play with us!

*Updated list 5/6/08: *

disneylaurie

horselover

efinn88858

my3weasels

Disney Hokie Gal

Joyzilli 

Billa

u2daisyblue

Haley Whippet

mickeyfan0805

mickeywho?

HayGan 

M-I-C-K-E-Y (2nd attempt) 

Barb

AinW

dani0622

*ROFR is a four letter word.*


----------



## Laxmom

That is weird.  Maybe #361 is the estopple number for this thread and you are stuck.

I actually thought that MKM!! You're scaring me!  Get off my brain wave!


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> I'm thinking it's Mr. Ed    sorry...couldn't pass that one up! Welcome Mr. Ed!



You got here! Welcome back!

Mr. Ed would be pretty good, wouldn't it. But I'm thinking it was efinn, not Horselover, that signed his post, "Ed."


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> becuz it shows your total posts...not as you post...
> 
> that calls for a :



Cheers (I think mine'll be a milk shake tonight)


----------



## Laxmom

Hey, none of our numbers are changing! Insert weird music here.

I think your right, it was Efinn.

Was AI on tonite?  If so, any guesses on who goes home?

That's strange - I never noticed before.  So does anyone think Tammy will come home with AKV points?


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> That is weird.  Maybe #361 is the estopple number for this thread and you are stuck.
> 
> I actually thought that MKM!! You're scaring me!  Get off my brain wave!




On 1388. I'll be back shortly - after I get my shake. Then, if all of your little lights have gone out, I'll sign off, too.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> Sorry that quote was in "Better off Dead" on the ski slope Charles De Mar (Curtis Armsrtong) says it to Lane Myer (John Cusack) in trying to encourage him on winning the race.
> 
> Why I know this...I have no reasonable explanation.



You are so right...I have not seen that movie in years...I have no idea why that quote came to my mind!

You guys are all going to bed and I'm just starting....I really do not like the time change thing!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> I'm thinking it's Mr. Ed    sorry...couldn't pass that one up! Welcome Mr. Ed!


Oh, now you show up Bob! There is a power with the Ed's from Mass so tread careful.
  I'm probably weirding these people out and they will never post on here again.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

LM-I'll take your bet...she will definitly come back with AKV points!!!  So what do you look like??? I'm am picturing June Cleaver...you seem very motherly.....


----------



## HolidayRoad

Sorry Amy. It's too late I have to go to bed.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> Sorry Amy. It's too late I have to go to bed.



Sleep tight little camper.


OHHHH post 100 for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Party pooper!!!

I have never been compared to June Cleaver!  Ask my kids!!  I have way too big of a mouth - big heart- but big mouth!!!  I need to look for a decent pic and post it.  I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Come back, and the numbers are all different. OK, I'm going to have to think about something else, because if my life has reached the point where those little numbers are important to me...well, that's just too terrifying to think about. IGNORE THE NUMBERS!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Laxmom said:


> Party pooper!!!
> 
> I have never been compared to June Cleaver!  Ask my kids!!  I have way too big of a mouth - big heart- but big mouth!!!  I need to look for a decent pic and post it.  I will do that tomorrow.



Thanks


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> Oh, now you show up Bob! There is a power with the Ed's from Mass so tread careful.
> I'm probably weirding these people out and they will never post on here again.



I think I'm definitely contributing. May be an explanation why some new folks posted, then fled.


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, I missed that.  It happened and I didn't even notice.  Weird stuff tonite.

Laxlad just got home and wants spahgetti. The leftovers are in the microwave.  If I ate that, I wouldn't be able to sleep.

Well, I keep thinking that I should hear something any day if we are going to "tentatively" close on the 15th, but nothing yet.  If I don't hear in the next couple of days, I don't think that will be our date afterall.  I figured that if you got an attorney involved,......well......it certainly wouldn't speed up the process.

Amy, I said I would search for a decent pic...that may take a while!!!  I usually take the pictures.


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> Oh, now you show up Bob! There is a power with the Ed's from Mass so tread careful.
> I'm probably weirding these people out and they will never post on here again.



OK...you all are scaring me. I haven't had a drink yet but I'm getting ready!

First there was 88858 who posted and said his name was Ed. 
Second...horselover posted and HR Ed asked if by chance horselover's name was Ed. 
Get it...horselover...Mr Ed...Wilburrrrrrrrr!

Now the whole posting thing...it does not show which post is the number of the actual post...it always shows your total number of posts. On whatever thread you post to, your posts will all show the same number.

Have you all been staying up too late????


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Grandbuddy said:


> Officially tendered an offer on another contract at SSR. Details to follow, if the offer is accepted. ROFR (waiver, one would hope) and estopple also to follow...ugh!



Good luck Grandbuddy!!!


dvcnewgirl said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> It's Tammy posting under Kristen's name, as I'm currently visiting her in her AKL room.
> 
> This place is GORGEOUS!  It makes me realllly want to add points here.  We're having a great time.
> 
> Yesterday when Angus and I arrived, we spent the afternoon at the quiet BWV pool.  We brought our own beer and had a few relaxing drinks.  Last evening we went to Epcot and it was great!  We went on Soarin and wandered around.  At 8 o'clock we stopped by the Rose and Crown not expecting to get a ressie, and not only did we, we got an outside seat right next to the lake.  We had our own private firework show!
> 
> Today we got up early and went to AK, went to Bahama Breezes for lunch and went to TTS to get our gift baskets.  They are AWESOME!!
> 
> Now, I'm at AKL, going to use their pool while my DH naps at BWV.  Not sure what the plans are for this evening as we're kind of playing everything by ear.  But we're having a great time.
> 
> Talk to everyone soon!



Have a great time.  AKL is such a cool place.   The Boma restaurant is one of my favorite buffets!!


my3weasels said:


> So now our wait begins!  I'm hoping everything goes quickly!  DVC is all I've been able to to think about for the last few weeks!



Good luck and welcome



darlinboy said:


> Thought I'd share our timeline so far... and ask a question of those of you who have closed already...
> 
> We made an offer which was accepted on 4/2, passed ROFR on 4/14, and got our closing documents today 5/6.  We expect to close by the end of the week.
> 
> Now, the question... If you closed in the past few weeks, how long after closing did it take to get your account and be able to make a reservation?
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this a GREAT source if DVC info!!



We had our points within 2 days of closing which is very fast.  Our closing broker requested from Disney that they expedite the points.  She said they are not always able to do this.  We had points expiring May 31st and we closed  last week.  Good luck!!

Also, congrats to Bookworme, and horselover  (I am too.  We have a horse).

Welcome to Efinn and anyone else I missed!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Grandbuddy said:


> I think I'm definitely contributing. May be an explanation why some new folks posted, then fled.



I think you are right....when its all said and done its going to be just the 6 of us on this thread.....


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> Have you all been staying up too late????



A possibility, unless you're in Amy's time zone.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wow - it's been a busy thread tonight!  I had meant to catch the Epcot Illuminations on the BWV cam that was up and running....but remembered at 6:17 - just didn't think of it with it still being light out here on the west coast.

Welcome to all the new people!  Sounds like it's been a busy couple of days for the resellers!   

Ed - I've been reading lots of threads on booking and most seem to agree that for the busy times (either low point requirements in Adventure and Choice season, Christmas, Easter & Spring break and F&W) you really ought to book day by day at 11 months to ensure your reservation.  But there have been lots of stories about not doing that and getting ressies at 5 months if you're willing to stay anywhere.  I know I too was bummed to hear how this year seems a bit more difficult that others - maybe developers points?  After all - we want to go to Disney World!!!!  Overall it just sounds like there's a system to be learned and then you'll be ok.  I also wonder if we're in kind of a crunch - SSR about to sell out and no new AKV units available until May.  I think they've usually had unsold units that probably eased up ressies.  Hope they get that KT up and running soon!


----------



## Grandbuddy

I missed saying hello to darlinboy. Hello, darlinboy. (Please note that that is your name...I am not using a term of endearment. Heck, I don't really even know you, yet!)


----------



## Laxmom

I definately think that the developer points are having an impact from what I have been reading.  I wonder if Disney realized the ramifications when they made that call.  I will be anxious to see if things lighten up for next year.  If we go around Christmas, we will go on a cash ressie.

I missed darlinboy, too!  Hi!!!


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> spahgetti.



spell check please........


----------



## Laxmom

Oh yea, find one when I am heavily medicated!


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> spell check please........



It's not like we haven't all flipped a letter or two, once in awhile.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Laxmom said:


> Oh yea, find one when I am heavily medicated!



How often are you heavily medicated??? We could be a support group for you if you need to go cold turkey or something!


----------



## minniekissedme

it all goes back to having a little patients...or is it patience...or pashents.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> How often are you heavily medicated??? We could be a support group for you if you need to go cold turkey or something!



It's not like some of the other medication


----------



## Laxmom

Yeah, what he said.

I love modern medicine except then I get medicine head.  My ears feel like I am wearing ear muffs - everything is muffled.  I kept walking around saying, "excuse me?" or "pardon me?" or just plain, "huh?"

You guys are baaaadddd!!!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

minniekissedme said:


> it all goes back to having a little patients...or is it patience...or pashents.



For all you lurkers...in order to understand this you need to go back say 200+ pages


----------



## minniekissedme

:
absolutely for medicinal purposes


----------



## minniekissedme

We can weird everyone out...if we post enough to max out the thread and start a new one before Ed1, Ed2, and Mr Ed wake up!


----------



## Laxmom

It's times like this when you find out who your real friends are..... Just kick me when I'm sick, MinBob!


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> We can weird everyone out...if we post enough to max out the thread and start a new one before Ed1, Ed2, and Mr Ed wake up!



I like it .


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> It's times like this when you find out who your real friends are..... Just kick me when I'm sick, MinBob!



It's MiniBob


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> It's times like this when you find out who your real friends are..... Just kick me when I'm sick, MinBob!



"It's medication time..."

I'm going to have to miss a few more days and come back...this is fun! 

This crazy thread somehow is able to keep me up late at nite when I'm completely wiped. Up early (530am...I haven't been up that early since our last trip to Disney or maybe when DS7 was born and DW's water broke) to buy flowers at the wholesalers...househunting in the afternoon, piano lessons, DS11 school chorus concert, whew! This all on the heels of a 2.5 hour Little League game under the lights last nite that was over about 1045!

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, dudes!  I am hitting it before I cry! Have some medication for me - I'm going for the Nyquil.


----------



## Grandbuddy

And it never knows what time it really is! Speaking of which, I am going to have to pack it in fairly soon. No news on my offer yet. Carolyn hasn't been able to contact the sellers.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

nite LM


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Ok, dudes!  I am hitting it before I cry! Have some medication for me - I'm going for the Nyquil.



You are actually very well-loved here. Hope you feel better.


----------



## minniekissedme

sorry...I was editing the last post...

The clock is off by 20 odd minutes...


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

nite GB


----------



## minniekissedme

only ten more pages to go...looks like I'll do it all by myself...don't want to be all by myself...

Nite all...


----------



## Grandbuddy

'Nite Susan (if you're not already gone). 'Nite John-Boy.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

minniekissedme said:


> sorry...I was editing the last post...
> 
> The clock is off by 20 odd minutes...



yah whats up with that??


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Grandbuddy said:


> 'Nite Susan (if you're not already gone). 'Nite John-Boy.



nite sue ellen


----------



## minniekissedme

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> yah whats up with that??



you'd think someone would fix that...I've grown accustom to it by now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just ran across this thread....it can happen!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1817316

And here's my Mr. Ed!   






Ok - just kidding!!!  His name is Chance.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just ran across this thread....it can happen!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1817316
> 
> And here's my Mr. Ed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - just kidding!!!  His name is Chance.



see Ed there is hope! It seems funny saying that with a horse on the page 

By the way I love horses!!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

And you all say you are gong to bed, but all your green lights are on.



HolidayRoad said:


> I decide to try and book a little get away the last week of December and of course nothing available at BWV. So I was wait-listed, on my first booking, I was wait-listed.



I know what you mean, I tried for end of Dec at BWV on the day I got in the system and was waitlisted.  Asked about other studios for the 7 month mark and MS said there are none.


*KAT4DISNEY*  and *bookwormde* :Congrats



efinn88858 said:


> I think I'm actually more anxious to hear back than when I put an offer on my first house. Maybe I know it will be more fun and take less time to pay off?



Well you will find nothing but patient people around here. 



HolidayRoad said:


> *Updated list 5/6/08: *
> 
> disneylaurie
> 
> horselover
> 
> efinn88858
> 
> my3weasels
> 
> [/B]



Good luck to all the new guys



Laxmom said:


> So does anyone think Tammy will come home with AKV points?



YES.



minniekissedme said:


> OK...you all are scaring me. I haven't had a drink yet but I'm getting ready!
> 
> Mr Ed...Wilburrrrrrrrr!



   



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - it's been a busy thread tonight!  I had meant to catch the Epcot Illuminations on the BWV cam that was up and running....



Got to see it tonight.  The live BWV cam was cool, I will miss it.  I have it on now.



minniekissedme said:


> it all goes back to having a little patients...or is it patience...or pashents.



I was thinking the same thing.

Laxmom, glad all went well at the game tonight.

Now that I think I am caught up, , I will have to see how many pages behind I got while typing this.


----------



## minniekissedme

Ed probably has Chance in his dreams tonite....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

That or he's on capital steps in MA and they're handing him the key to the state...renaming it Edachusetts.


----------



## GoofyDad13

minniekissedme said:


> Ed probably has Chance in his dreams tonite....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> That or he's on capital steps in MA and they're handing him the key to the state...renaming it Edachusetts.



And appropriating $$$$ to extend the monorail to Boston.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

minniekissedme said:


> Ed probably has Chance in his dreams tonite....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> That or he's on capital steps in MA and they're handing him the key to the state...renaming it Edachusetts.



Good One

I was saying good nite to everyone who was leaving..I'm not going anywhere its early for me


----------



## minniekissedme

GoofyDad13 said:


> And appropriating $$$$ to extend the monorail to Boston.



   

Nine more pages to go...and my yawns are getting longer and the eyes that much heavier! It's my turn to say good night....good night...gooooodddd niiiiiiiiight (think Sound of Music)


----------



## GoofyDad13

minniekissedme said:


> Nine more pages to go...and my yawns are getting longer and the eyes that much heavier! It's my turn to say good night....good night...gooooodddd niiiiiiiiight (think Sound of Music)



It is amazing the movies that get quoted here.  Though now I have a picture of Ed/HR in one of those outfits made from the green curtains.

Think I will need to call it too.  It is close to 11 here and still have a few hours of work to get done before I can call it a night.


----------



## efinn88858

minniekissedme said:


> spell check please........



That's how I pronounce it too...maybe it's my "Bahston" accent


----------



## efinn88858

HolidayRoad said:


> Oh, now you show up Bob! There is a power with the Ed's from Mass so tread careful.
> I'm probably weirding these people out and they will never post on here again.



I'm still here...just had to get some shuteye for an early wakeup this morning.


----------



## efinn88858

fourkidsphoto said:


> Good luck Grandbuddy!!!
> 
> 
> Have a great time.  AKL is such a cool place.   The Boma restaurant is one of my favorite buffets!!
> 
> 
> Good luck and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> We had our points within 2 days of closing which is very fast.  Our closing broker requested from Disney that they expedite the points.  She said they are not always able to do this.  We had points expiring May 31st and we closed  last week.  Good luck!!
> 
> Also, congrats to Bookworme, and horselover  (I am too.  We have a horse).
> 
> Welcome to Efinn and anyone else I missed!



Thanks for the Welcome....it feels good to be counted among the anxious.


----------



## efinn88858

GoofyDad13 said:


> And appropriating $$$$ to extend the monorail to Boston.



That's a great idea! I'll draft the legislation proposal to submit today. It's a better way to spend Mass $ than the Big Dig!


----------



## efinn88858

OK I'm done posting for awhile. 
"I owe, I owe, so off to work I go..." (spin on a Disney classic)

I'll be expecting more posts to read when I get home though. Don't let me down.


----------



## Laxmom

Grandbuddy said:


> You are actually very well-loved here. Hope you feel better.



Oh, I know.  I just am so far behind in my school work because of everything.  I needed to read before bed and am up reading again.



efinn88858 said:


> Thanks for the Welcome....it feels good to be counted among the anxious.



We were once anxious too.  And normal.  Now we are just plain looney and quoting Hollywood movies at every turn!  It does change the perspective once you buy DVC.  Now I must work to pay for more points!!!!


----------



## horselover

HolidayRoad said:


> Welcome horselover. Your name isn't Ed is it???? That would be awesome.




Sorry, my name isn't Ed, but that would be pretty funny!


----------



## horselover

Grandbuddy said:


> And God bless anybody I might have missed. Come on in and share your deepest Disney purchasing secrets. It's a rite of passage, here. Tammy and Laxmom aren't around tonight, so I'm asking all the nosy but necessary questions about contracts, etc. If everyone would also post their information on the other "waiting for ROFR" thread as well, Donald does a good job of keeping the list that helps all of us know what kinds of offers are going through, at present.
> 
> Well, Laxmom is around tonight!! Showed up while I was typing.
> 
> And what's with all these folks showing up, posting once, and then going away?? I feel so used!




I'm back Grandbuddy, please don't feel used!    DH already thinks I spend waaaay too much time on these boards .   I obsess constantly too so I'll fit right in here .

For those that asked about the details of my contract here they are - 100 AKV pts., Feb. UY, all '08 pts, $95/pt, buyer pays closing costs.  We're using the Timeshare Store.  Not sure if it was the best deal, but it was a good UY for us & I was tired of checking all the resale boards 25 times a day looking for new contracts.     Also, DH really is not 100% excited about it.  He doesn't love Disney as much as me.     Can you imagine?!  So, when I finally wore him down I jumped on the contract before he changed his mind.    My sister says I'm a spoiled brat, but in a good way I'm sure.     I'm sure it will all be good.  I've never planned a bad vacation yet.

Ok, off to get the kiddos ready for school.  There is more to life than the disboards, I think.     Be back later!


----------



## Laxmom

Good Morning all!!

I don't think there is a bad deal out there.  If it is the uy you need and the points you want...hey, go for it!!  With ROFR, I would rather be safe by a few dollars per point than go thru it twice.....as it was in our case.  It sucked!

Nothing exciting here today.....for a change.  I have a lot of homework.  Still waiting for grades on my final.  I had a 100% going in so I am not too concerned.  I got my certificate and my "cord" for the honor society that I now belong to! It is more like a satin scarf.  I told my DH that I am going to look like a minister when I graduate!! 

Didn't have to take any drugs yet today.  Maybe I have finally turned a corner with this stupid cold.  

Look at those tickers go!!  I am so looking forward to our first DVC stay!  I will make our final payment on our cruise in a couple of weeks so we can book our excursions when the 90 day window opens.  Between that and our closing, you will probably hear the sucking sound coming from my savings all the way in Mass.!  Maybe we will hear something today.  

Good luck to everyone in various stages of waiting!!  I'll check in later - after I get a couple of chapters in!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Wow some of you people are up wicked early!! Amy was probably saying goodnight when you were saying good-morning. To the "newbies" I'm glad your hanging around, and just wait untill Tammy and Kristen get back. I agree with what was said yesterday Tammy comes back with a 50 point add on at AKV. GoofyDad13 - love the idea of appropriating $$$$ to extend the monorail to Boston, it's fool proof!! Ed, not me, is right, the big dig is fun and all - kind of like a ride, except giant cement panels might fall on you, for some reason the glue and duct tape didn't hold, oh, sometimes the Ted Williams Tunnel is like Kali River Rapids too but the monorail idea is perfect.


----------



## u2daisyblue

HolidayRoad said:


> Wow some of you people are up wicked early!! Amy was probably saying goodnight when you were saying good-morning. To the "newbies" I'm glad your hanging around, and just wait untill Tammy and Kristen get back. I agree with what was said yesterday Tammy comes back with a 50 point add on at AKV. GoofyDad13 - love the idea of appropriating $$$$ to extend the monorail to Boston, it's fool proof!! Ed, not me, is right, the big dig is fun and all - kind of like a ride, except giant cement panels might fall on you, for some reason the glue and duct tape didn't hold, oh, sometimes the Ted Williams Tunnel is like Kali River Rapids too but the monorail idea is perfect.



I have to admit I spend a lot of time reading this post and get a real kick out of it although I don't post often.  My husband thinks I am way too OCD about the whole DVC thing but if that's my evil, I'll take it.  I am just south of Boston and definitely agree on extending monorail to Boston.  I can get the train from my town to boston then straight to what hopefully soon will be my home away from home.   When I visit in-laws on north shore I always get a little nervous going thru the tunnels .


----------



## minniekissedme

on it's way up can we hang a left and get it to Pittsburgh, too?!?!?!? Talk about


----------



## Laxmom

Well, if you are going that far, go a few hours farther and hit Cincinnati, too!  Then back to Florida via I75 - right down the median all the way!  One big loop!  I LIKE it!!


----------



## minniekissedme

WDW has the $$$...any stockholders on board to pitch the idea at the next annual meeting??  

Off to volunteer in first grade this morning...pull weeds this afternoon, little league again tonite, too! I'll catch up in between the activities of this glorious sun-filled day!


----------



## HolidayRoad

minniekissedme said:


> WDW has the $$$...any stockholders on board to pitch the idea at the next annual meeting??




Well, since you mention it, I got a "One Share" of Disney stock for my birthday. I'll bring it up at the next shareholders meeting, I'm sure I carry a lot of weight in the corporation.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Laxmom said:


> Well, if you are going that far, go a few hours farther and hit Cincinnati, too!  Then back to Florida via I75 - right down the median all the way!  One big loop!  I LIKE it!!



We have a monorail in CA I'm sure it would be easy to connect the whole thing 



HolidayRoad said:


> Well, since you mention it, I got a "One Share" of Disney stock for my birthday. I'll bring it up at the next shareholders meeting, I'm sure I carry a lot of weight in the corporation.



 

Good morning all..............yep 1 day from a month in Estoppeland........I talked to them yesterday......they said an email was coming and to look for it. I won't believe until I see it


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

Speaking of ideas I always thought Disney should have its own airline. 

Disney Air.............


----------



## GoofyDad13

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> We have a monorail in CA I'm sure it would be easy to connect the whole thing
> 
> Ok, if we are connecting the Boston monorail to CA, then a stop in Chicago is a must, and shouldn't realy cost musch more $$.  Besides, need to build in  restroom breaks (WDW, Atlanta, Boston, Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Chicago, Denver, Disneyland).
> 
> Why does it take them so long to figure this stuff out?


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> We have a monorail in CA I'm sure it would be easy to connect the whole thing
> 
> Ok, if we are connecting the Boston monorail to CA, then a stop in Chicago is a must, and shouldn't realy cost musch more $$.  Besides, need to build in  restroom breaks (WDW, Atlanta, Boston, Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Chicago, Denver, Disneyland).
> 
> Why does it take them so long to figure this stuff out?


The best part is you left out New York! No Yankee's fans allowed on my monorail!!!

Let's see what this digs up!


----------



## Laxmom




----------



## minniekissedme

works for me...they can catch one of their other trains to pickup the old-band aid!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> I decide to try and book a little get away the last week of December and of course nothing available at BWV. So I was wait-listed, on my first booking, I was wait-listed. I ask her about the seven month window which will be coming up in about a week or two and she checks out a few things and everything is already booked up so even at the seven month window to the day I can't go. Then I'm talking to the woman at MS and telling her that I plan on booking towards the end of the month for a vacation next April. She tells me how hard it's going to be to book then. I ask her why where it's my home resort and it will be the eleven month window and she says it will still be really hard and make sure I call day to day right at 9:00am and I probably will get something but I should be flexible about the unit and view. I have to say that my first talk with MS about booking was disheartening and left me feeling like maybe this was a mistake. I mean this whole thing cost quite a bit and I know the rest of you are independently wealthy but this was a BIG, BIG deal for my family to reach this point and then I'm basically told I can never go unless I'm really lucky. Has anyone had experience booking in April at BWV? Am I going to get locked out? Need someone to tell me it isn't that bad!



I had to waitlist for my first trip home also.  I was able to get the night of Nov. 30th and the night of Dec. 2nd in a BWV preferred view room and waitlisted Dec. 1st, 3rd and 4th.  I also waitlisted the entire stay for SV and BV rooms at BWV.  When the 7 month window opened up I booked the nights of Dec. 1st, 3rd and 4th at SSR.  Of course I'm hoping to at least get my waitlist for the night of Dec. 1st so I would only have to move once instead of 3 times.   I also waitlisted the entire stay at BCV and VWL.

I also have a waitlist for all 3 views at BWV for Dec. 7th - Dec. 12th and will waitlist at BCV and VWL at the 7 month window.  I only want one or the other of these weeks and will take whichever I get first.

On a brighter note I wasn't able to try booking my March 22nd - 27th vacation until April 26th and was told there was plenty of room so I waited until April 27th and booked the entire stay at a SV studio at BWV.   I didn't even have to do it day by day.  I hope this gives you some hope for booking April.

I can tell you that I call at about 2 minutes before 9 am and by the time I go through all of the prompts I end up being the first caller of the day for the CM I get.

I have to admit to having my doubts at times also.  I feel like even if I book at the 11 month window that it is so far in advance that things could come up forcing me to change plans and then it would be to late to get into my home resort.


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> GoofyDad13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is you left out New York! No Yankee's fans allowed on my monorail!!!
> 
> Let's see what this digs up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would of course have to swing up here to Michigan where I will be wearing my Maize and Blue.
Click to expand...


----------



## minniekissedme

Since it has already been proposed to swing thru Columbus...that could cause quite the conflict.


----------



## horselover

HolidayRoad said:


> GoofyDad13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is you left out New York! No Yankee's fans allowed on my monorail!!!
> 
> Let's see what this digs up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooww!   You're asking for trouble    Although I do agree with you     Go Sox & Pats!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Laxmom

Hmmmm.  Michigan?  If we must, but you are the only ones permitted on at that stop!!!

Don't get discouraged guys about getting your ressies.  Not that it is entirely the same but I remember the first year that we owned our Marriott.  We were ready to give it back!!  We closed in August and weren't in the system until October and we wanted to travel the next summer.  Well, Marriott needs to be booked a year out.  We reserved a home week to deposit for trade and they gave us a yuck week.  It had no value.  We didn't know all the ins and outs.  There wasn't any thing like the Disboards to learn from - at least not that we knew of.  We finally got connected to someone, somewhere who helped us get a trade into HHI.  We went, we loved it, we bought there too.  We have not looked back.  We have learned to be flexible, though.

I guess what I am trying to say is, that in some cases, we are trying to board a ship that has already left the dock.  It may work, it may not.  But next time we will be better prepared and be able to act when our windows of opportunity open.  There is a definate learning curve and this is all part of it.  So don't be discouraged.  It'll be ok.  At least we have our points and the next 40 years or so to use them. As someone so aptly posted on another thread, I am trying to put sugar on your lemons!! 

I am still trying to look for that picture I promised.


----------



## HolidayRoad

O.K. that's weird, the post with the Anti-Yankee's stuff is attributed to Goofydad13! How did that happen? I mean Goofydad13 seams like a nice guy so I'm sure he agrees with me but he didn't write it, I'd hate to see anyone get in trouble for my posts.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> Speaking of ideas I always thought Disney should have its own airline.
> 
> Disney Air.............



Couldn't call it something as mundane as "Disney Air." Couldn't use "Neverland" Air, as it could call up too many Michael Jackson jokes; "Dumbo Air" probably wouldn't have the most commercial appeal; maybe "Pixiedust Airlines," or "Peter Pan Express."



minniekissedme said:


> Since it has already been proposed to swing thru Columbus...that could cause quite the conflict.



I thought it was supposed to go to Cincinnati. With all this monorail talk, I'm realizing most of you guys live way way far away from me! Not only does there not seem to be another Alabama fan on this thread - there doesn't seem to be another fan of any southern team! (However, the upside is that you are all fans of teams I respect - and not of teams we have a huge rivalry with - so all is cool.)

Glad to see we didn't scare away all the folks that were passing through last evening. But some of them get up waaaaaay early...and have to have conversations with themselves for a couple of hours! My conversations with myself are before I go to bed. I don't want to talk to anyone before a couple of cups of coffee in the a.m.!

I think we'll all be able to find each other if we make sure the replacement thread is captioned just like this one, but part II; or deux as the case may be. This first thread will slowly sink out of sight, as no one will be able to post to it, or "bump" it.


----------



## Laxmom

That makes me sad. Lots of laughs on this thread.  And lots of tears.

How about Incredibles Airlines; We get you there in a flash, on time and with all your luggage!


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. that's weird, the post with the Anti-Yankee's stuff is attributed to Goofydad13! How did that happen? I mean Goofydad13 seams like a nice guy so I'm sure he agrees with me but he didn't write it, I'd hate to see anyone get in trouble for my posts.


That is strange..."I concur" (what movie??)



Grandbuddy said:


> Couldn't call it something as mundane as "Disney Air." Couldn't use "Neverland" Air, as it could call up too many Michael Jackson jokes; "Dumbo Air" probably wouldn't have the most commercial appeal; maybe "Pixiedust Airlines," or "Peter Pan Express."



I think this would be a good QOTD what should be the name of Disney's new airline??


----------



## u2daisyblue

OK my little brother (well not so little he's 23) has been staying with me for a few days as my husband is away for military training for two weeks (he's in coast guard reserves) and I was just throwing out names to him for a disney airline and he looked at me and said  "Carmel, I really think you have a serious problem with this whole disney thing, you need help"    Then he was like, ok I'm outta here, I can't bear witness to this any more (trying to be mr funny).  I just thought it was so funny because he does his myspace stuff all the time talking to his friends abouth NOTHING at least we all get a good chuckle here and some AWESOME advice.  

As far as the name for Disney airlines, my brother thought all my names were stupid as he put it but I like the name Pixie Air or there's Dream Air, Mouse Air, I guess M&M for Mickey and Minnie would work because of the candy.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> Hmmmm.  Michigan?  If we must, but you are the only ones permitted on at that stop!!!
> 
> I am still trying to look for that picture I promised.



Thanks I promise to behave myself.  

I've had trouble finding a picture also because I take most of the pictures but I just came across one of myself my DH and my 2 DS's at a restaurant just before my oldest DS's college graduation.  I'll try and post it and see what happens.


----------



## Grandbuddy

u2daisyblue said:


> OK my little brother (well not so little he's 23) has been staying with me for a few days as my husband is away for military training for two weeks (he's in coast guard reserves) and I was just throwing out names to him for a disney airline and he looked at me and said  "Carmel, I really think you have a serious problem with this whole disney thing, you need help"    Then he was like, ok I'm outta here, I can't bear witness to this any more (trying to be mr funny).  I just thought it was so funny because he does his myspace stuff all the time talking to his friends abouth NOTHING at least we all get a good chuckle here and some AWESOME advice.
> 
> As far as the name for Disney airlines, my brother thought all my names were stupid as he put it but I like the name Pixie Air or there's Dream Air, Mouse Air, I guess M&M for Mickey and Minnie would work because of the candy.



Life is good!


----------



## icouldlivethere

Ok..My DH, myself and my 2 DS's taken at a restaurant right before my oldest DS's college graduation from Michigan.  Go Blue!!(sorry)


----------



## icouldlivethere

OK...what's with the big white space all around the picture?


----------



## Grandbuddy

and let her come back to find 

Nurse Tammy's "Waiting for ROFR" Support Group"

Of course, if she gets a hold of NewGirl's laptop between now and then...won't be much of a surprise.


----------



## Grandbuddy

icouldlivethere said:


> OK...what's with the big white space all around the picture?



If you had the photo saved to a page in a word-processing format, that could explain it. If you picked up just the photo (.jpg, .gif, or RAW file) and saved it to whatever photo sharing website you're using, that shouldn't happen. It looks like a page from a document.

Or if you scanned the photo into your computer, it may have saved as if it were an 8-1/2 by 11 page.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Grandbuddy said:


> If you had the photo saved to a page in a word-processing format, that could explain it. If you picked up just the photo (.jpg, .gif, or RAW file) and saved it to whatever photo sharing website you're using, that shouldn't happen. It looks like a page from a document.



I scanned it and uploaded it to my auctiva account.  When I look at it in my account it doesn't have white around it.


----------



## icouldlivethere

I take that back.  It does have white around it in my auctiva account.  I usually use a digital camera and this is a scanned picture.  It looks like the white background from my scanner was included with the picture.  I thought I cropped that off.  I guess I didn't.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Princess Amy Lyn said:


> That is strange..."I concur" (what movie??)



Catch Me If You Can


----------



## HolidayRoad

Grandbuddy said:


> Not only does there not seem to be another Alabama fan on this thread - there doesn't seem to be another fan of any southern team!



I hate to say your wrong but I am a big Alabama Fan! As I have said before I am a football coach, or have been for the past twenty years, I'm between coaching jobs right now. And I am a southern football coach stuck in a nortern football coaches body! If things don't change this will be the first fall since 1988 that I haven't been on the sidelines somewhere    .
Anyway, love The Bear love the hounds-tooth Fedora. Big 'Bama fan here - Roll Tide!


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I hate to say your wrong but I a big Alabama Fan! As I have said before I am a football coach, or have been for the past twenty years, I'm between coaching jobs right now. And I am a southern football coach stuck in a nortern football coaches body! If things don't change this will be the first fall since 1988 that I haven't been on the sidelines somewhere    .
> Anyway, love The Bear love the hounds-tooth Fedora. Big 'Bama fan here - Roll Tide!



Roll Tide, friend!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Well I tried to find out more info on what to do as we approach the 250 page mark but nobody outside this thread wants to help. The only thing I can suggest is that whoever wants to start the new thread should put a link to the old one in the first post. I agree with the name *Nurse Tammy's "Waiting for ROFR" Support Group*Then either "part two" or "Part Deux" or ":wrath of Khan" or whatever you want. I know Cheryl and Bob have already volunteered to start the new thread and as I don't want to step on anyone's toes I'll sit back and wait, as soon as it it is started I will post the ROFR list. What is important here people is that this thread must not die, it must live on in the sequel!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

icouldlivethere said:


> Ok..My DH, myself and my 2 DS's taken at a restaurant right before my oldest DS's college graduation from Michigan.  Go Blue!!(sorry)



Beautiful family and to be honest if you don't mind me saying, you look like you could be their sister instead of their mother, you look too young to have boys that age.


----------



## Princess Amy Lyn

HolidayRoad said:


> Well I tried to find out more info on what to do as we approach the 250 page mark but nobody outside this thread wants to help. The only thing I can suggest is that whoever wants to start the new thread should put a link to the old one in the first post. I agree with the name *Nurse Tammy's "Waiting for ROFR" Support Group*Then either "part two" or "Part Deux" or ":wrath of Khan" or whatever you want. I know Cheryl and Bob have already volunteered to start the new thread and as I don't want to step on anyone's toes I'll sit back and wait, as soon as it it is started I will post the ROFR list. What is important here people is that this thread must not die, it must live on in the sequel!!!



Yep.......I'll be there....maybe someone should volunteer on the last page to put the new link so those who go to this one will know where to go....just a thought!

HR-your new nickname is MB (movie buff)


----------



## Grandbuddy

HolidayRoad said:


> I agree with the name *Nurse Tammy's "Waiting for ROFR" Support Group*Then either "part two" or "Part Deux" or ":*wrath of Khan*" or ... What is important here people is that this thread must not die, it must live on in the sequel!!!




or, "Back in the Habit!"


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> O.K. that's weird, the post with the Anti-Yankee's stuff is attributed to Goofydad13! How did that happen? I mean Goofydad13 seams like a nice guy so I'm sure he agrees with me but he didn't write it, I'd hate to see anyone get in trouble for my posts.



Goofydad13 (aka Scott, I don't think I have ever noted that) has no problem with anti-Yankee talk.  Being a White Sox fan and with relatives in MA, I have no love for the evil empire.

I like the new name.  Nurse Tammy's "Waiting for ROFR" Support Group - part deux"  

Back and better than ever!


----------



## Laxmom

I got an A!!  Whoo Hoooo!!!  One more down and 9 more to go!!  This is a first for me guys!  I aced it.  I got 200 out of 200 in the class.  I have gotten A's before but never 100%.  Gosh.  Wow.  Man.  I shocked myself.

I sent an email to our closing company this afternoon.  I went and checked my previous email from them and my "tentative" closing date is May 13th. It is getting a little late for that one!  I'll let you know what I find out.  Keep your fingers crossed!

Any ROFR news from anyone.  We are in a bit of a draught here.  Anxious for more activity.  I am not used to it being that quiet.


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> I got an A!!  Whoo Hoooo!!!  One more down and 9 more to go!!  This is a first for me guys!  I aced it.  I got 200 out of 200 in the class.  I have gotten A's before but never 100%.  Gosh.  Wow.  Man.  I shocked myself.



You're smarter than I look! (But, who isn't!?)


----------



## Laxmom

I'm smarter than I look!!!!  Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## icouldlivethere

HolidayRoad said:


> Beautiful family and to be honest if you don't mind me saying, you look like you could be their sister instead of their mother, you look too young to have boys that age.



Oh you are so sweet.   My oldest was born 11 days after my 25th birthday.  I definitely don't look like their sister in person but that was very kind of you.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Grandbuddy said:


> or, "Back in the Habit!"



or Nurse Tammy's Seriously Addicted DVC Support Group Thread - Doors Now Open


----------



## icouldlivethere

Laxmom said:


> I got an A!!  Whoo Hoooo!!!  One more down and 9 more to go!!  This is a first for me guys!  I aced it.  I got 200 out of 200 in the class.  I have gotten A's before but never 100%.  Gosh.  Wow.  Man.  I shocked myself.



  Congratulations!! 

Good for you!! That's terrific!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

YAHOO!!!   ​
I was just looking at my reservation on dvcmember.com and my waitlist for the night of Dec. 1st came through!!  I'm so excited!!  Now I only have to move once.  I have the nights of Nov. 30th, Dec. 1st and Dec. 2nd at BWV for a studio with garden/pool view and the nights of Dec. 3rd and Dec. 4th at SSR.  I can handle one move so now I'm happy happy!!


----------



## Laxmom

That's awesome!!!  I have heard that the waitlist thing works!!  Congrats!!  I am soooo jealous!  I'll get there for Christmas some day!

More important....some day I'll have points to see too!


----------



## minniekissedme

HolidayRoad said:


> *the sequel*!!!



that is what I like for part two...


----------



## Verandah Man

Got home from work a little bit ago and saw an e-mail with the word *Closing* in the subject line.    




My heart started fluttering with anticipation. I opened the e-mail, and here it was for our mortgage refi, the closing takes place this Friday, somehow, I was a bit disappointed after opening the e-mail........


----------



## minniekissedme

OK...it's done! I have started the new thread...see the link below. I've asked no one to post there until this one is done! Hope it works. I believe it would be appropriate to have all of the updated lists posted first so Holiday Road and disneymotherof3...you are officially on notice. 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24977831#post24977831

I hope you like it...if we get busy like we did last night, this thread will be history in about six hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 to all my friends!


----------



## icouldlivethere

minniekissedme said:


> OK...it's done! I have started the new thread...see the link below. I've asked no one to post there until this one is done! Hope it works. I believe it would be appropriate to have all of the updated lists posted first so Holiday Road and disneymotherof3...you are officially on notice.
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24977831#post24977831
> 
> I hope you like it...if we get busy like we did last night, this thread will be history in about six hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> to all my friends!



Cool.. were you a Boy Scout?  I only ask because you sure are so prepared! 
Seriously, thanks for taking care of business for everybody.


----------



## icouldlivethere

Verandah Man said:


> Got home from work a little bit ago and saw an e-mail with the word *Closing* in the subject line.
> 
> My heart started fluttering with anticipation. I opened the e-mail, and here it was for our mortgage refi, the closing takes place this Friday, somehow, I was a bit disappointed after opening the e-mail........



That must have been a let down I'm sure.  Don't worry soon you will be joining the rest of us on the other side of closing.


----------



## Grandbuddy

minniekissedme said:


> OK...it's done! I have started the new thread...see the link below. I've asked no one to post there until this one is done! Hope it works. I believe it would be appropriate to have all of the updated lists posted first so Holiday Road and disneymotherof3...you are officially on notice.
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24977831#post24977831
> 
> I hope you like it...if we get busy like we did last night, this thread will be history in about six hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> to all my friends!



You're right. We did burn through some pages last night. I'll rejoin you guys after Wednesday night services...wherever you are by that time.


----------



## minniekissedme

icouldlivethere said:


> Cool.. were you a Boy Scout?  I only ask because you sure are so prepared!
> Seriously, thanks for taking care of business for everybody.



I only did cub scout!!! And poorly at that.
The more we talked about it the more it needed to get done. After a flurry of posts last nite, I was starting to get nervous. Finally did a "nike" and just did it! I'll keep posting the new thread once it disappears off of the first page.


----------



## minniekissedme

Grandbuddy said:


> You're right. We did burn through some pages last night. I'll rejoin you guys after Wednesday night services...wherever you are by that time.



We're expecting some lacrosse weather tonite so baseball may not be berry, berry good to DS11 tonite...and boy am I hoping it rains. DW had me pulling weeds all afternoon. My whole body hurts.


----------



## Laxmom

We are supposed to have lacrosse here tonite with loud cheering,too. I think it is feeding straight your way from here.  That is good for our grass seed and fertilizer we just put down.

The next time my DH travels to Pittsburgh on business, I might have to tag along.  We could do a mini meet.

Vman, I understand.  I haven't heard anything either.  You are supposed to close next week too, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> We are supposed to have lacrosse here tonite with loud cheering,too. I think it is feeding straight your way from here.  That is good for our grass seed and fertilizer we just put down.
> 
> The next time my DH travels to Pittsburgh on business, I might have to tag along.  We could do a mini meet.
> 
> Vman, I understand.  I haven't heard anything either.  You are supposed to close next week too, if I remember correctly.





Yes, by May 14th, or so I was lead to believe.........


----------



## Laxmom

May 13th here but I don't hold out much hope on that one since I haven't gotten any word.  I would be hard pressed to get everything back in time at this point as DH is in Minneapolis again until tomorrow night.  And I am not lighting any fires in the fireplace!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> May 13th here but I don't hold out much hope on that one since I haven't gotten any word.  I would be hard pressed to get everything back in time at this point as DH is in Minneapolis again until tomorrow night.  And *I am not lighting any fires in the fireplace*!!





I had to chuckle at that...........


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Wow!!  I was on the road today, come back, and I have 6 pages of posts to catch up on!     So, here goes!



minniekissedme said:


> WDW has the $$$...any stockholders on board to pitch the idea at the next annual meeting??





HolidayRoad said:


> Well, since you mention it, I got a "One Share" of Disney stock for my birthday. I'll bring it up at the next shareholders meeting, I'm sure I carry a lot of weight in the corporation.



I believe we own a wopping 6 shares - HR, we'll put our weight together and I'm sure our 7 shares will be enough to push it through!  (Only if MI is on the route though).   



Laxmom said:


> Hmmmm.  Michigan?  If we must, but you are the only ones permitted on at that stop!!!



Can we come too?  please??   



Princess Amy Lyn said:


> I think this would be a good QOTD what should be the name of Disney's new airline??



I'm going with "Disney's Magic Carpet."  They wouldn't even have to put seats in the plane!



Grandbuddy said:


> or, "Back in the Habit!"



SISTER ACT!! - Hey, I got one!!     



Laxmom said:


> Any ROFR news from anyone.  We are in a bit of a draught here.  Anxious for more activity.  I am not used to it being that quiet.



Nothing new here - day 16 and counting.

Ok - I think that catches me up.  Did this post, alone, get us to page 250?


----------



## HolidayRoad

I thought where we are just 4+ pages away from the big move to the new thread. This would be appropriate. Especially since this scene keeps going through my head.

*Woody* : Does everybody have a moving buddy? 
*Hamm* : Moving buddy? You can't be serious. 
*Rex* : I didn't know we had to have one already. 
*Mr. Potato Head* : [holding his left arm in his right hand] Do we have to hold hands? [All laugh] 


Laxmom your Bo Peep.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Laxmom said:


> I got an A!!  Whoo Hoooo!!!  One more down and 9 more to go!!  This is a first for me guys!  I aced it.  I got 200 out of 200 in the class.  I have gotten A's before but never 100%.  Gosh.  Wow.  Man.  I shocked myself.



Congrats.  you should be very proud, I am sure the rest of the laxfam are.  This one is for you. 



minniekissedme said:


> OK...it's done! I have started the new thread...see the link below. I've asked no one to post there until this one is done! Hope it works. I believe it would be appropriate to have all of the updated lists posted first so Holiday Road and disneymotherof3...you are officially on notice.
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24977831#post24977831
> 
> I hope you like it...if we get busy like we did last night, this thread will be history in about six hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> to all my friends!



Thanks for taking care of this looks great.  Of course, by saying please don't post until we are done here, you make people really want to post something there now.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Andy- Sorry but that is funny


----------



## Laxmom

GoofyDad13 said:


> Thanks for taking care of this looks great.  Of course, by saying please don't post until we are done here, you make people really want to post something there now.



Oh I thought that too!!!  I am so glad I wasn't the only one.  I just thought it was my rebel side coming out.


----------



## GoofyDad13

HolidayRoad said:


> I thought where we are just 4+ pages away from the big move to the new thread. This would be appropriate. Especially since this scene keeps going through my head.
> 
> *Woody* : Does everybody have a moving buddy?
> *Hamm* : Moving buddy? You can't be serious.
> *Rex* : I didn't know we had to have one already.
> *Mr. Potato Head* : [holding his left arm in his right hand] Do we have to hold hands? [All laugh]
> 
> 
> Laxmom your Bo Peep.



  

Oh, and in case no one else can guess this one - TOY STORY.


----------



## colonialtinker

minniekissedme said:


> OK...it's done! I have started the new thread...see the link below. I've asked no one to post there until this one is done! Hope it works. I believe it would be appropriate to have all of the updated lists posted first so Holiday Road and disneymotherof3...you are officially on notice.
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24977831#post24977831
> 
> I hope you like it...if we get busy like we did last night, this thread will be history in about six hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> to all my friends!


Now I'm going to have to bookmark this page just so I can find all of you once you move. It took 10 pages to catch up. Boy were you busy last night  



Laxmom said:


> I got an A!! Whoo Hoooo!!! One more down and 9 more to go!! This is a first for me guys! I aced it. I got 200 out of 200 in the class. I have gotten A's before but never 100%. Gosh. Wow. Man. I shocked myself.


Way to go Susan  


Laxmom said:


> I'm smarter than I look!!!! Who'd a thunk it!


I would anyone who finds shoe deals like you has to be brainy  

I closed on contract 2, took 42 days from start to finish. I also got DH to agree to go in Dec and booked that trip today  We're staying at SSR Dec. 3 to the 7. We had town elections yesterday and I work for the town so I will be having an interesting time come July, the reason for all the upcoming vacations. 3 new council members  I met Aunt Edna at work today, someone needs to send her away from me, she was a very unpleasant person and had me so upset it took DH 2 hours to get me calmed down. I wish people would treat each other the way they want to be treated, sure would be a nicer world.


----------



## Laxmom

Ok. Here is Laxfam at Marriott's Ko Olina a year ago.  Who is that stud muffin standing between those two old people!?


----------



## Laxmom

Congrats on the closing, Ctinker!  Whoo Hooo!!

I think it boils down to respect.  Some people just don't get that you have to give it to receive it. 

I think I will look for a pic of DS and DDIL too.  They are more photogenic than their parents.  Hey I am trying to get us to that new thread.  The "do not post" order is driving me nuts!


----------



## Laxmom

This is Collegeman and our lovely DIL who puts up with him!  They are celebrating 2 years of wedded bliss this month.  So now you have pictures of the entire Laxfam....except the dogs.

Amy - saw a pic of your cuties on the Where in the world thread!  Priceless!!


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> Congrats on the closing, Ctinker! Whoo Hooo!!
> 
> I think it boils down to respect. Some people just don't get that you have to give it to receive it.
> 
> I think I will look for a pic of DS and DDIL too. They are more photogenic than their parents. Hey I am trying to get us to that new thread. The "do not post" order is driving me nuts!


 
Thanks! Love your photo. I take God awful pictures  
Did everyone forget that Kristen has a computer with her and Tammy can check and see what's going on. She also could just be lurking right now


----------



## minniekissedme

Laxmom said:


> I think I will look for a pic of DS and DDIL too.  They are more photogenic than their parents.  Hey I am trying to get us to that new thread.  The "do not post" order is driving me nuts!



with all due respect...tough

oh and sorry...way to get an A

with love,
minbob
minibob
minnieisaguyindrag


----------



## icouldlivethere

colonialtinker said:


> I closed on contract 2, took 42 days from start to finish. I also got DH to agree to go in Dec and booked that trip today  We're staying at SSR Dec. 3 to the 7. We had town elections yesterday and I work for the town so I will be having an interesting time come July, the reason for all the upcoming vacations. 3 new council members  I met Aunt Edna at work today, someone needs to send her away from me, she was a very unpleasant person and had me so upset it took DH 2 hours to get me calmed down. I wish people would treat each other the way they want to be treated, sure would be a nicer world.



Congratulations!! That was a very quick timeline.  It took us almost 90 days from start to finish.  Maybe we'll see you at SSR.  We have the nights of Dec. 3rd and 4th booked there as of right now.


----------



## colonialtinker

minniekissedme said:


> with all due respect...tough
> 
> with love,
> minbob
> minibob
> minnieisaguyindrag


 
Bob -contract 2 closed put a 2 by my name please  
How many more pages to the new thread do we have?


----------



## Verandah Man

Laxmom said:


> Ok. Here is Laxfam at Marriott's Ko Olina a year ago.  Who is that stud muffin standing between those two old people!?




*Looking good there Laxfam!!!  


Here is my little family during our last cruise*.........


----------



## colonialtinker

icouldlivethere said:


> Congratulations!! That was a very quick timeline. It took us almost 90 days from start to finish. Maybe we'll see you at SSR. We have the nights of Dec. 3rd and 4th booked there as of right now.


 
Just look for the stress out dad with drum sticks twirling in his hand, I'll be the one telling him to put those things away before someone gets hurt


----------



## Laxmom

Great photo, Andy!  I love those photos they do with the white background.  We always spend a fortune on photos.  I couldn't find any from our last cruise.  I am not sure where DH put them.  He is the photo keeper!

We are currently on day 44 since our offer was accepted.  I guess that isn't as bad as I thought.  Still would like to hear something more current.  Oh well.  I can wait a few days longer......if I must.


----------



## minniekissedme

Verandah Man said:


> Got home from work a little bit ago and saw an e-mail with the word *Closing* in the subject line.
> 
> My heart started fluttering with anticipation. I opened the e-mail, and here it was for our mortgage refi, the closing takes place this Friday, somehow, I was a bit disappointed after opening the e-mail........



but you're better off in the refi, right!



colonialtinker said:


> I closed on contract 2, took 42 days from start to finish. I also got DH to agree to go in Dec and booked that trip today  We're staying at SSR Dec. 3 to the 7.



Congrats...



HolidayRoad said:


> I thought where we are just 4+ pages away from the big move to the new thread. This would be appropriate. Especially since this scene keeps going through my head.
> 
> *Woody* : Does everybody have a moving buddy?
> *Hamm* : Moving buddy? You can't be serious.
> *Rex* : I didn't know we had to have one already.
> *Mr. Potato Head* : [holding his left arm in his right hand] Do we have to hold hands? [All laugh]
> 
> 
> Laxmom your Bo Peep.


----------



## GoofyDad13

colonialtinker said:


> I closed on contract 2, took 42 days from start to finish. I also got DH to agree to go in Dec and booked that trip today



Kudos x 2.



Laxmom said:


> Hey I am trying to get us to that new thread.  The "do not post" order is driving me nuts!



I know!!!  I feel like the hyenas from the Lion King, I just want a wlidebeest.


----------



## colonialtinker

Waiting is always hard, doesn't matter how old you are


----------



## Laxmom

GoofyDad13 said:


> Kudos x 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!!  I feel like the hyenas from the Lion King, I just want a wlidebeest.



Mufasa! Mufasa! Mufasa!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> I got an A!!  Whoo Hoooo!!!  One more down and 9 more to go!!  This is a first for me guys!  I aced it.  I got 200 out of 200 in the class.  I have gotten A's before but never 100%.  Gosh.  Wow.  Man.  I shocked myself.



Congratulations!! That's a great start


----------



## Verandah Man

minniekissedme said:


> but you're better off in the refi, right!





Yes, but it just wasn't my OKW closing...........


----------



## HolidayRoad

colonialtinker said:


> I closed on contract 2, took 42 days from start to finish. I also got DH to agree to go in Dec and booked that trip today  We're staying at SSR Dec. 3 to the 7.



Congratulations, that's great! I would love to go in December but the beginning part of the month is Gingerbread season for the wife. She makes about 50 to 75 Gingerbread houses every year so that is her "prime" season. I tried for the end of the month and got laughed at by MS. I am wait-listed but seriously considering taking that off and just doing a day by day ressie for December 2009. Anyway Congratulations again!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Ok. Here is Laxfam at Marriott's Ko Olina a year ago.  Who is that stud muffin standing between those two old people!?





 Nice picture!  O.K. my guess Laxlad!! Am I right????


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> [Here is my little family during our last cruise[/B].........





Another beautiful family Pic! A lot of good looking people on this thread, then of course there's me to throw off the bell curve. Remember, it takes years of not caring to look like me, and a lot of beer.


----------



## Laxmom

That would be he, he would be him.  He keeps saying he is going to cut the hair but so far, not happening.  We figure with his geneology, he should enjoy it while he has it!!!!  Besides, it gives us great pictures that his kids can laugh at some day and say, "Dad, what were you thinking!?"

We are a good looking bunch a peeps aren't we!!  You too, HR!!


----------



## GoofyDad13

Laxmom said:


> Mufasa! Mufasa! Mufasa!!!



I love that part.


Are we there yet?


Now?




Now?


----------



## colonialtinker

Laxmom said:


> That would be he, he would be him. He keeps saying he is going to cut the hair but so far, not happening.


 
Watch it my DH is over 50 and is always saying he is going to get a haircut. You should hear him complain when I schedule a haircut for him. I think he's reliving the 70's


----------



## GoofyDad13

OK, time to leave work and go pick up DD, but only a few pacges left to go.

As of this post, people are behaving, there were 25 views on the new thread, and 0 posts.  

Hang in there Laxmom.


----------



## horselover

Ok, just doing my part to get us to the new thread.  You certainly are a busy bunch of peeps .   Hello to all my fellow Taxachusettsites.     There seem to be a lot of us here.   Since we're sharing pics here's a pic of me w/youngest DS @ MK in March.  I think I look way more excited than he does!     Not the greatest pic of me, but I do look very happy!       It was one of the highlights of the trip.  I do love Captain Jack!     I'll have to see if any can dig up any pics of DH & oldest DS.


----------



## Rambler5678

I am having a horrible time with TSS. As other posters have said its not Robert he is great. The problem I have is with their closing company. We sent in everything ASAP and were told we would close on the 28th. Well it goes by and we did not close. I contact Robert and he tells me there waiting on the sellers papers but we would close no later than May 5th. Well yesterday they tell me they found were the seller still owes money on the contract so its frozen until they send addtional funds. I call Robert and ask doesnt TSS ask if the contracts have a mortgage...For those of you that dont know..if your inside 30 days of closing and something goes wrong that is not your fought you can cancel with no penilitys. Robert assured me the sellers were sending the money they owed and we would close no later than Monday. I told him I would cancel and look for another contract if it hadnt.
__________________


----------



## u2daisyblue

horselover said:


> Ok, just doing my part to get us to the new thread.  You certainly are a busy bunch of peeps .   Hello to all my fellow Taxachusettsites.     There seem to be a lot of us here.   Since we're sharing pics here's a pic of me w/youngest DS @ MK in March.  I think I look way more excited than he does!     Not the greatest pic of me, but I do look very happy!       It was one of the highlights of the trip.  I do love Captain Jack!     I'll have to see if any can dig up any pics of DH & oldest DS.



I'm with you on the Jack love  , if you as my DS who Mommy's other husband is he'll tell you Jack Sparrow, and he's very serious about it too  



Rambler5678 said:


> I am having a horrible time with TSS. As other posters have said its not Robert he is great. The problem I have is with their closing company. We sent in everything ASAP and were told we would close on the 28th. Well it goes by and we did not close. I contact Robert and he tells me there waiting on the sellers papers but we would close no later than May 5th. Well yesterday they tell me they found were the seller still owes money on the contract so its frozen until they send addtional funds. I call Robert and ask doesnt TSS ask if the contracts have a mortgage...For those of you that dont know..if your inside 30 days of closing and something goes wrong that is not your fought you can cancel with no penilitys. Robert assured me the sellers were sending the money they owed and we would close no later than Monday. I told him I would cancel and look for another contract if it hadnt.
> __________________



Sorry to hear you are dealing with this, best of luck with getting it resolved quickly!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Rambler5678 said:


> I am having a horrible time with TSS. As other posters have said its not Robert he is great. The problem I have is with their closing company. We sent in everything ASAP and were told we would close on the 28th. Well it goes by and we did not close. I contact Robert and he tells me there waiting on the sellers papers but we would close no later than May 5th. Well yesterday they tell me they found were the seller still owes money on the contract so its frozen until they send addtional funds. I call Robert and ask doesnt TSS ask if the contracts have a mortgage...For those of you that dont know..if your inside 30 days of closing and something goes wrong that is not your fought you can cancel with no penilitys. Robert assured me the sellers were sending the money they owed and we would close no later than Monday. I told him I would cancel and look for another contract if it hadnt.
> __________________


I'm sorry your having such a hard time. Hopefully Robert is correct and this will all work out quickly! Remember, and I do know it's hard, you have the next 34 to 50 years to enjoy this so with any luck you'll look back in a few years and this will all seem like a small bump in the road. Good luck.


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom said:


> I got an A!!  Whoo Hoooo!!!  One more down and 9 more to go!!  This is a first for me guys!  I aced it.  I got 200 out of 200 in the class.  I have gotten A's before but never 100%.  Gosh.  Wow.  Man.  I shocked myself.



Waydago, Laxmom!


----------



## HolidayRoad

horselover said:


> Ok, just doing my part to get us to the new thread.  You certainly are a busy bunch of peeps .   Hello to all my fellow Taxachusettsites.     There seem to be a lot of us here.   Since we're sharing pics here's a pic of me w/youngest DS @ MK in March.  I think I look way more excited than he does!     Not the greatest pic of me, but I do look very happy!       It was one of the highlights of the trip.  I do love Captain Jack!     I'll have to see if any can dig up any pics of DH & oldest DS.


*Wow, I know you *!!!! Just kidding thought I'd weird you out for a second. Don't know why I did that. Nice picture!!!


----------



## clombardi

Hey guys,  Just thought I'd stop by and tell you that we closed yesterday on our OKW contract.  43 days since we made the initial offer.  Now just waiting 7-10 days to get in Disney's system.   Anyone have experience with that?  Does it really take that long?  

Hope that others waiting to close hear some good news soon!


----------



## HolidayRoad

Jason is gone. America got it right.


----------



## HolidayRoad

clombardi said:


> Hey guys,  Just thought I'd stop by and tell you that we closed yesterday on our OKW contract.  43 days since we made the initial offer.  Now just waiting 7-10 days to get in Disney's system.   Anyone have experience with that?  Does it really take that long?
> 
> Hope that others waiting to close hear some good news soon!


Congratulations and  HOME!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Rambler5678 said:


> I am having a horrible time with TSS. As other posters have said its not Robert he is great. The problem I have is with their closing company. We sent in everything ASAP and were told we would close on the 28th. Well it goes by and we did not close. I contact Robert and he tells me there waiting on the sellers papers but we would close no later than May 5th. Well yesterday they tell me they found were the seller still owes money on the contract so its frozen until they send addtional funds. I call Robert and ask doesnt TSS ask if the contracts have a mortgage...For those of you that dont know..if your inside 30 days of closing and something goes wrong that is not your fought you can cancel with no penilitys. Robert assured me the sellers were sending the money they owed and we would close no later than Monday. I told him I would cancel and look for another contract if it hadnt.
> __________________



I am so sorry to hear this.  Isn't that what estopple is supposed to do?  I think you have been more than patient.  I am short on that right now so I think I would be going over Robert's head and rattle some cages.  This is absolutely unacceptable.  If it helps, you are not the first person to have difficulties at what was supposed to be the end of the road.


----------



## Laxmom

Ok guys!!!  Laxlad and I are trying to remember a song.  Part of it is "all the lonely people, where do they all belong?"  Anybody know the name or who did this oldie but goodie?


----------



## clombardi

Laxmom said:


> Ok guys!!!  Laxlad and I are trying to remember a song.  Part of it is "all the lonely people, where do they all belong?"  Anybody know the name or who did this oldie but goodie?




I hear Paul McCartney in my head.    Is he with Wings or the Beatles?  I just don't know!


----------



## pb4ugo

colonialtinker said:


> -snip-
> I closed on contract 2, took 42 days from start to finish. I also got DH to agree to go in Dec and booked that trip today  We're staying at SSR Dec. 3 to the 7. We had town elections yesterday and I work for the town so I will be having an interesting time come July, the reason for all the upcoming vacations. 3 new council members  I met Aunt Edna at work today, someone needs to send her away from me, she was a very unpleasant person and had me so upset it took DH 2 hours to get me calmed down. I wish people would treat each other the way they want to be treated, sure would be a nicer world.



Congrats on the latest closing!......I think I work for Aunt Edna!


----------



## pb4ugo

Laxmom said:


> Ok guys!!!  Laxlad and I are trying to remember a song.  Part of it is "all the lonely people, where do they all belong?"  Anybody know the name or who did this oldie but goodie?



I believe it was the Beatles singing Eleanor Rigby.....but how could it be an oldie but goodie if I remember it?


----------



## clombardi

*Eleanor Rigby*

[Originally by Beatles]

Ah, look at all the lonely people.
Ah, look at all the lonely people.
Eleanor Rigby picks up the rice in the church where a wedding has been,
Lives in a dream.
Waits at the window, wearing a face she keeps in a jar by the door,
Who is it for?
All the lonely people, where do they all come from?
All the lonely people, where do they all belong?
Father McKenzie, writing the words of a sermon that no-one will hear,
No-one comes near
Look at him working, darning his socks in the night when there's nobody there,
What does he care?
All the lonely people, where do they all come from?
All the lonely people, where do they all belong?
Ah, look at all the lonely people.
Ah, look at all the lonely people.
Eleanor Rigby died in the church and was buried along with her name.
Nobody came.
Father McKenzie, wiping the dirt from his hands as he walks from the grave.
No-one was saved.
All the lonely people, where do they all come from?
All the lonely people, where do they all belong?


----------



## Verandah Man

HolidayRoad said:


> America got it right.





I think you should give a *Spoiler Warning*, people on the west coast haven't seen the results yet.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Laxmom said:


> Ok guys!!!  Laxlad and I are trying to remember a song.  Part of it is "all the lonely people, where do they all belong?"  Anybody know the name or who did this oldie but goodie?



The Beatles - All the Lonely People.  Here's the Lyrics:

_I look at all the lonely people.
I look at all the lonely people.

Ella Marigby
Picks up the rice in the church where her wedding has been;
Lives in a dream.
Waits at the window,
Wearing a face that she keeps in a jar by the door.
Who is it for?
All the lonely people, where do they all come from?
All the lonely people, where do they all belong?

Father MacKenzie
Writing the words of a sermon that no one will hear;
No one comes near.
Look at him working,
Nodding his socks in the night when there's nobody there.
What does he care?
All the lonely people, where do they all come from?
All the lonely people, where do they all belong?

I look at all the lonely people.
I look at all the lonely people.

Ella Marigby
Died in the church and was buried alone with her name.
Nobody came.
Father MacKenzie
Wiping the dirt from his hands as he walks from her grave.
No one was saved.
All the lonely people, where do they all come from?
All the lonely people, where do they all belong?_


----------



## HolidayRoad

clombardi said:


> I hear Paul McCartney in my head.    Is he with Wings or the Beatles?  I just don't know!


Eleanor Rigby - Beatles - off the Revolver Album 1966


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Oops, sorry - someone else posted while I was getting the lyrics.  I guess it helps push us towards 250 anyway.


----------



## HolidayRoad

Laxmom said:


> Ok guys!!!  Laxlad and I are trying to remember a song.  Part of it is "all the lonely people, where do they all belong?"  Anybody know the name or who did this oldie but goodie?


Eleanor Rigby - Beatles - off the Revolver Album 1966


----------



## Laxmom

Eleanor Rigby!!!  Thank you!!  That was driving us nuts!!  What I was remembering was the bridge.


----------



## Laxmom

Get off my brain wave!!


----------



## clombardi

HolidayRoad said:


> Congratulations and  HOME!!!



Thanks so much for the warm welcome!  Every time I see your DIS name I sing Holiday Road in my head.  It drives me nuts, yet I love it all at the same time!


----------



## pb4ugo

HolidayRoad said:


> Jason is gone. America got it right.



Mercy!  I read your message before I read the title - thought that Jason from the TSS was gone - took my breath away!  Oh, my, my!


----------



## HolidayRoad

WOW was I late getting the answer up on that one. Well, I guess this will be a great trivia group!!!

Well Laxmom - I think you got enough information on Eleanor Rigby!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

Laxmom said:


> Ok. Here is Laxfam at Marriott's Ko Olina a year ago.  Who is that stud muffin standing between those two old people!?



Susan - I would have known you anywhere! You look almost exactly as I had pictured you, except that your hair is fluffier.




HolidayRoad said:


> Another beautiful family Pic! A lot of good looking people on this thread, then of course there's me to throw off the bell curve. Remember, it takes years of not caring to look like me, and a lot of beer.



Hey, HR - Laxmom and VerAndy - and the horselady - all have beautiful families. But you and I look pretty good for the shape we're in!



Laxmom said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.  Isn't that what estopple is supposed to do?  I think you have been more than patient.  I am short on that right now so I think I would be going over Robert's head and rattle some cages.  This is absolutely unacceptable.  If it helps, you are not the first person to have difficulties at what was supposed to be the end of the road.



Stand up for what you need. Just don't go all Aunt Edna on anybody.

We're almost there, folks. Once we get over, it'll be like in Logan's Run - we'll all be "renewed!"


----------



## HolidayRoad

Verandah Man said:


> I think you should give a *Spoiler Warning*, people on the west coast haven't seen the results yet.


Sorry! *AMY* DONT READ ANY OF MY POSTS TONIGHT UNTIL AFTER A.I.!!!!!!


----------



## Grandbuddy

clombardi said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome!  Every time I see your DIS name I sing Holiday Road in my head.  It drives me nuts, yet I love it all at the same time!



"Holiday Road" is a song?


----------



## CarolAnnC

This thread has reached its maximum limit but you can now visit This Thread which is the sequel.  Thanks all!


----------

